# ~~~~November Sparkler 2010~~~~



## blkhairbeauty

Ok ladies :) here is our second trimester thread(im making it a little early just so i can get the thread started and looking nice). What we are going to do with this one is that when you find out(if you are going to or want to) what the sex of your baby is you will pm me and i will change your name to either blue for boy, pink for girl, or yellow for if you want it to be a surprise or if your LO wont let you see ;) Also all new moms are welcome! just pm me your info and I will put you under the right due date. Happy and Healthy 9 months(well about 6 or so now)

facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...0723438&v=info



November Due Dates
dates 


1
PeaceLoveBaby
Stargirl69
vndeb
imapepper
upsybetsy
Mini Ginge
mommymillard
LollieK
Autumnbabe
ShanandBoc :pink:
xoButterfly25 :pink:

2
Captainj1
jojoD
Marie1337 :blue:
vesna_mk
mommaof3
jkbmah
MrsNovBaby:yellow:
Carlyp1990 :pink:

3
AKP
redberry3
J-DEPP
MissDee-89
ssmith1503 :pink:
Cocobelle :yellow:
vaniilla :blue:
frsttimemommy

4
Novemberbabe
gingerbaby4us
Darlah
blkhairbeauty :pink:
Trying4ababy
snoopchick82 :pink:
missamoo
weezyweu :blue:

5 Bonfire Day (UK)
flimsey
ewok111
wantingmore
MaybeMomSarah
rabab780
Mrs R it's Twins!:happydance:
lolpants :pink:
Lydiarose :blue:
BeachPrincess :blue:
vndeb
Belle1610
bushtwins it's Twins!:happydance: :blue: :blue:
charlotte-xo :blue:

6
RowleyPolie :pink:
chocolate
litbetloo
jogami :blue:
Stacey01
Blu10
mommy2baby2 :blue:
you&me :pink:
hinkybinky :yellow:
shyfox1988 :pink:
izziebelle :yellow:
spiritualbaby :yellow:

7
Mrshoochoo
Diggydog
lauralou82
mommyconfused
Catticus
Effalump
floridamom
quaizer :pink:
Midnight_Moon
stacy01 :pink:
Katy_Taty
Holly87 :blue:

8
makithappen
SBHB#3
izziebelle It's Twins :happydance:
mamagreenbean
jkj22
Mrs Holmesy
fairygirl :blue:
jennyellen13 :pink:
Kitten-B :yellow:

9
savingme
KandG82
Espresso
OneProudMommy
DreaminOfBaby
sjb1985
sophie c
Eskimobabys :pink:

10
fuzzylu
Branigan
SilasLove :pink:
octoberbabe
kizzy26
pichi
anna matronic :blue:
babiigaeta
angelkatelyn :blue:
Bertsbaby1
babigaeta :blue:

11
pixiepower
barasti
mamashakesit
Marlarky
LPF
emmi26
k1w1 baby
Wants2bmummy
devonangel :blue:
Sam292
emmi26 :blue:

12
twingletons
Kaesen_Jade
nicegirl22
mommydrgnfly
kat117
Tadpoley
charli87 :yellow:
becci :) :yellow:
pixelle :blue:

13
Mei190 :blue:
GossipGirly
babyblue_eyes
sweetthang24
sarafused
louise1608 :blue:
Prinny :yellow:


14
CedarWood
Kaede351
chella :pink:
Naturalmystic
dawnethan
EverythingXd
youngmum2b :blue:

15
NewMoon
kizzykat
emmyloo
sue247
petalhead
pixydust

16
TySonNMe :blue:
Mummylou23
Dragonfly :yellow:
forgodssake :yellow:

17
sarafused
pinklizzy
mightyjoe
Chatterbox84
MissMammaToBe :pink:
Jayde1991 :pink:
vhal_x :blue:

18
Worrisome
maybe_baby
SwissMiss
Millana
redhairedlady
Kerry :blue:

19
babybear
Spera
janelouise :yellow:
newbie
melsott :yellow:
Lucy G 
hadinek :pink:

20
Lucy_lu_84
ruthyni
Betheney
keava
Jacqui Lou
divershona
Vix_2009 :blue:

21
Missi
TTCinLA
Cookie1979
turning30
Mum2BeJodi
emlouxx 
Lola Dipo
Amynatasha :pink:

22
wheatsmall
elley_baby248
amiemoses :pink:
Tulip
XxgemzxX
ItsMagic
lisa4
mumtobe1985 :pink:
scicraft :blue:
Dollface :blue

23
Happyhayley :blue:
Doublemalibu
Multistorey
Saml1 :pink:
b23
vinteenage :blue:
Ginger1
happigail :pink:
Jenna700 :pink:

24
wifenmom
bankiebabe
scicraft
misskat29
Bambi1985 :pink:
Gumb69(other edd 27th)

25 Happy Thanksgiving (USA)
xwantababyx
waiting....
poppysgirl3
marinewife101 :blue:
minties
in search :blue:
RileysMummy
lorydor :pink:
LoisP :blue:

26 
kat08
MrsBump1
caz101
rai :yellow:
Desi's_lost
loulou1983 it's Twins!:happydance: :blue: :blue:

27
babyfan82
Megg33k
jstarr
Haych86 
mrsbling :pink:

28
BoBo
emmajayne
b23
lil-star
RachelRae :blue:
Bartness :blue:

29
swangirl
Just1Please
Lenka :yellow:
Lolly W :pink:
0kerry0
Lotti1978

30
MrsBod
Wantabean
ladymilly
Claireyh
majm1241 :pink:
Kayley :yellow:
x_Nov30_x :blue:

:angel:Angel Section :angel:
:hugs:MrsWez
:hugs:Razcox
:hugs:SunnySkies
:hugs:carla1234
:hugs:2016
:hugs:kittykat79
:hugs:chimpette
:hugs:maggsy11
:hugs:Boothh
:hugs:ablacketer
:hugs:petitpas
:hugs:Razcox
:hugs:Sparkly
:hugs:Jo_banana 
:hugs: AshleyNicole
:hugs: towngal
:hugs: meow951
:hugs: sherlock
:hugs: mushmouth
:hugs: ornahayes
:hugs: laura.x.x
:hugs: Mrs. October
​

signatures: (to use remove spaces before and after word img)


[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69259&d=1268726055[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69259&d=1268726055

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69472&d=1268778819[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69472&d=1268778819

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69470&d=1268778771[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69470&d=1268778771

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69478&stc=1&d=1268779494[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69478&stc=1&d=1268779494


----------



## blkhairbeauty

and as a side note if i missed your name for some odd reason(due to my computer kinda messing up a little bit) just let me know and i will add you back on


----------



## going_crazy

Wow! I still feel new in 2nd tri and I'm an October Bumpkin!!
:hi: to the November Sparklers, wishing you happy and healthy months ahead! xxxxx


----------



## rowleypolie

congrats on getting this thread up and running...hopefully we can keep all the names together so no one gets missed! Cant wait to be in here in like a week!


----------



## anna matronic

Not ready to come in yet, but well done on starting hun :)

See you in second tri soon - about 2 weeks or so xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Autumnbabe

Wow - a 2nd tri thread already! I am a little confused on when it actually starts i have to say - it seems on here most girls move over on 14 weeks - is this right? I have i-pregancy app on my i-phone and it congratulated me on my 2nd trimester yesterday when baby turned 12 weeks :confused: Anyway - yey to a new thread for us November sparklers and thanks blk for hosting x


----------



## rowleypolie

the 2nd tri site says 14 weeks...i always heard 2nd tri started in the 13th week....any comments on that? who plans on being in here at 13 weeks?


----------



## mommy2baby2

Will you update my EDD to Nov 6 please. I'm only 1 week away from being 13 weeks...so exciting!! <3

I'm just soooo relieved I haven't had a MC and since they say the first 12-13 weeks are the most critical time...After that the MC odds go way down.


----------



## hinkybinky

I'm 12 weeks today so not long now. I've had an email from babycentre today saying welcome to second tri :shrug: so I figure if it's somewhere between 12 and 14, I'm gonna split the difference and come over when I'm 13 +1 and therefore in my 14th week :happydance:

See you all soon x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i will be here on thursday :D (even though im going to still stay in first tri thread for a little bit too. just to stay up to date with all the ladies :)


----------



## rowleypolie

ill be here next week too :)


----------



## you&me

Can you please change my dates over here too...from the 9th to the 6th?

See you all in 4 days :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

Could you please change me to the 6th as well? See you on Sunday :happydance:


----------



## jkj22

hey im the 8th of november, if you want to add me in on the list. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on reaching the 2nd tri! To answer your question, technically it starts in-between weeks 13 and 14 so just choose which ever you prefer! x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

changed :D and welcome ;) i will be here thursday :happydance:


----------



## jkbmah

i got changed to Nov 2nd after my 12 weeks scan. I am keeping 1 foot in each tri at the moment!


----------



## Mrs Holmesy

Hello there.

Could you please add me to this group? I am due on the 8th November.

Thank you, and good luck to everyone for a happy and healthy pregnancy

xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

added and changed :)


----------



## mommy2baby2

When is everyone going to make their baby registry? Or is anyone not going to?


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone. I've finally caught up on the other thread and now it's time for me to move, (well tomorrow anyway). I'm going to read both threads so I can still see whats happening with the other ladies.

It's all so exciting! It's amazing how quickly it's all whizzing by. Well done to rowley and blk though the threads (although this ones tiny at the mo) have been brilliant x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

first off welcome :) when is your EDD and i will add you to the list :) 

As for my registry...im not going to make mine until i know what the baby is :D until then im looking and thinking about everything i need :S


----------



## Autumnbabe

Hi All, I'm the same - one foot in each tri at the mo but definitely moving over this way by the end of the week! Please can you move my EDD to 1st Nov? Had scan today and got moved forwards by one day. Check out new avatar of bubs trying to suck its thumb, loved it!

Hope you are all well , ooh and what's a baby registry?


----------



## laura.x.x

Im not in second just yet (hopefully joining soon after scan) but can you change my date from the 14th to the 17th, forgot to say ages ago when i had my first scan! Thanks  x x


----------



## missamoo

hi not sure about pm'ing so please can you change me, my date's just been moved back to the 4th from the 6th so looks like i'm same date as you! :)

mommy2baby2 - what's a baby registry?


----------



## KittyVentura

Welcome sparklers xxxxxx


----------



## mommy2baby2

A baby registry is a list that you make of all the things you'd like or need for your new baby. You then distribute that list to any friends or family so they can get an idea of some of the things you need. When something is purchased it's removed from the list so you don't get a lot of duplicates. Kind of like a Wedding Registry.

www.babiesrus.com has a registry option Not sure about stores in other countries though!


----------



## sophie c

oooo how exciting, ill be in here sooon!! 

xxxx


----------



## Murphy98

Wow! Can you believe we are starting to move over ladies?!! 

I thought first tri would never end, looking forward to 2nd tri - no ms in 4 days and counting (that too I though would NEVER end) :haha:

I am getting excited for the phase when I can see a bump (and not just extra pudge) and start to feels little bud moving around - what a trip that will be :happydance:

Congrats girls!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hey ladies, sorry im slow on updating! :S Im going to be here in a couple of days! its crazy! Time is going slow and fast at the same time! HA HA


----------



## blkhairbeauty

missamoo said:


> hi not sure about pm'ing so please can you change me, my date's just been moved back to the 4th from the 6th so looks like i'm same date as you! :)
> 
> mommy2baby2 - what's a baby registry?


:) if you want we could be bump buddies :) i love people(hence why i volunteered to do the thread :D) Im excited for the 2nd trimester thread! Its going to be great getting to know what everyone is having and seeing everyone's bellys grow XD


----------



## BeachPrincess

I'm finally here! I am due Nov. 5th! Hoping to find out the sex soon!!!


----------



## lolpants

As above.. I've made 2nd Tri as of today too
Go Bonfire babies!!! :D
Lol xx


----------



## vndeb

Hi Guys, please add me for bonfire night as well! looks to be busy one! x


----------



## lolpants

vndeb said:



> Hi Guys, please add me for bonfire night as well! looks to be busy one! x

Woo hoo! :happydance:
:)


----------



## missamoo

blkhairbeauty said:


> :) if you want we could be bump buddies :) i love people(hence why i volunteered to do the thread :D) Im excited for the 2nd trimester thread! Its going to be great getting to know what everyone is having and seeing everyone's bellys grow XD

Yes, sounds cool tho not sure what a bump buddy is, you'll have to fill me lol!!

Tho I'll probably still be here November 11th waiting for mine to arrive, dd and ds were both 10 days late and my edd by lmp has been moved back 1 w 2d by my scans!!

You lot will all have your lovely babies and I'll still be fat and grumpy lol!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

@missamoo: A bump buddy is someone that is due around the same time as yourself and you can talk and compare symptoms and pretty much do what you want lol.

Everything is updated and added! Welcome new mommies(well your not new just new here lol) And bonfire day is REALLY REALLY going to be busy!!!! I know what all of us were doing around the same time ;) (I simply blame the economy of the US....WE HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO CAUSE WE CANT AFFORD IT!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :rofl: )


----------



## Lydiarose

Yayy im having a bonfire night baby to how exciting!!
xx


----------



## lolpants

I thought all this was supposed to end in 2nd tri, but I have been very sick this afternoon - had to run into back garden :(


----------



## missamoo

blkhairbeauty - yay we'll be bump buddies!
lolpants - still feeling very sick :(


----------



## ssmith1503

I'm a size 20 (uk size). Is anyone else in here around this size? If any of you are have you started showing? I would love my bump to grow but theres nothing there yet! My son was born 9 years ago so can't remember when i started showing with him.

Just want to put my mind at ease really. 
Hope your all doing well x


----------



## ssmith1503

Oh and i keep prodding my tummy to make sure its hard - how badly paranoid is that!


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening ladies,

Well as I am now 13+2 I guess it is time I moved over here :happydance:
How exciting!!!!

blkhairbeauty, would you be able to move my EDD please as it was brought forward two days at my scan so I am now due on the 3 November.

ssmith, I also keep prodding my belly to make sure it is hard under all my winter padding, lol, I am a UK size 14 although I have a feeling that is going to go up real soon as I still can't help eating cake and chocolate and biscuits and ....... it goes on and on.

Is anyone feeling baby move yet, I keep thinking I do only to then decide it is probably a bit of wind (I am windy!) as some of the 'movements' feel a little higher up than they should. This is my second so I hope to feel something soon although there is such a huge age gap between my babies I have more than likely forgotten what those first movements feel like.

Anyway, I am looking forward to all of the Sparklers joining us over here in the next few weeks as we continue on with our journey's to becoming mummy's.

x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im size 18(US) and im not showing yet. i keep checking to see if its hard down there too! so you ladies arent he only ones :D


----------



## ssmith1503

Haha i'm really glad to hear i'm not the only one. I feel as if i'm being so paranoid!

Cocobelle your the same due date as me.


----------



## Cocobelle

ssmith1503 said:


> Haha i'm really glad to hear i'm not the only one. I feel as if i'm being so paranoid!
> 
> Cocobelle your the same due date as me.

Hee hee, I poke every thing on a daily basis to see if any thing has changed, in tight fitting tops I do look pregnant now, its just a little soft, lol.

:happydance: @ same due dates!!! When is your next scan? My 20 week one is on the 16 June but we are booked for a private one next Tuesday evening as they could not do the nuchal test when we had our 12 week one as we have a wiggly baby so we are going to try again. I can't wait to see him/her again!


----------



## ssmith1503

I know what you mean! My 20 week one is on the 16th June as well, I have to see the consultant as well because my son was born with a cleft lip, and because of my weight. 

It took the sonographer ages to be able to do the nuchal test she couldn't get the measurement either. But we got their eventually, although i'm not complaining about how long it took because we got to see the baby for longer. I've had the results back as well and their all really low, so pleased about that. The next 6 weeks wait is going to go so slow, but i will be happy and less paranoid when i start getting a bump and feel the baby move.

I'd just like to say sorry to hear about your dad, that must be so hard for you x


----------



## Mrs. October

Awww - so cool to see this thread and see how many of us made it over. I won't be in here until next week but I just wanted to peek in and say hi. Second tri - almost there!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

ssmith1503 said:


> I'd just like to say sorry to hear about your dad, that must be so hard for you x

Thank you. It is not easy but he was really really pleased when I told him we were expecting and I am sure he will watch over us.

I am also seeing a consultant this time (5th May) I am assuming it is because I am 38 but no doubt they will have a moan about me being a bit on the chunky size too. Ho-hum.

You are lucky yours took the time to do the NT, mine only seemed to spend a few minutes trying and now we are going to have to pay to have it, but I think its worth it. Hopefully I will also get a good result!


----------



## missamoo

I've got a massive bump but I think its left over from ds less than 2 years ago!! maybe its just all the ritz crackers i've been eating! I'm a size 18uk at the mo


----------



## mommy2baby2

Cocobelle said:


> Is anyone feeling baby move yet, I keep thinking I do only to then decide it is probably a bit of wind (I am windy!) as some of the 'movements' feel a little higher up than they should. This is my second so I hope to feel something soon although there is such a huge age gap between my babies I have more than likely forgotten what those first movements feel like.

I have been feeling my baby move for awhile now. And the more time passes, the stronger he/she gets. I first felt the butterfly feeling around 9 weeks. As of the past week I have been feeling her daily. It feels like a light tapping...mostly on the inside and usually after I eat. I've felt her a couple times with my hand, which was a bit surprising but still exciting. Best part is that I KNOW it's not gas! :) It also happen more when I'm laying on my side.

I think it helps that I already know what it feels like so I know what to look for. 

*Anyone else?*


----------



## blkhairbeauty

since this one is my first im not sure if its the baby's movements im feeling or not. but im pretty sure it is. i hope it is lol


----------



## rowleypolie

mommy2baby2 said:


> When is everyone going to make their baby registry? Or is anyone not going to?

babies r us is fun because you get a scanner! and whatever you dont get before baby they give you 10% off- so register for breast pumps, pads and everything you will need but no one thinks to buy you


----------



## rowleypolie

ssmith1503 said:


> I'm a size 20 (uk size). Is anyone else in here around this size? If any of you are have you started showing?

yup- i am a bit bigger than that and I look way more pregnant than i am! i went to a playgroup though and a tiny girl who is starting to show big time said she isnt due until mid november- so i dont feel too weird! haha


----------



## rowleypolie

mommy2baby2 said:


> I have been feeling my baby move for awhile now. And the more time passes, the stronger he/she gets. I first felt the butterfly feeling around 9 weeks. As of the past week I have been feeling her daily. It feels like a light tapping...mostly on the inside and usually after I eat. I've felt her a couple times with my hand, which was a bit surprising but still exciting. Best part is that I KNOW it's not gas! :) It also happen more when I'm laying on my side.
> 
> I think it helps that I already know what it feels like so I know what to look for.
> 
> *Anyone else?*

yeah- i swear i can feel it but DH thinks i am crazy! then again i used to love the feeling with DD so maybe i am imagining it


----------



## lolpants

I'm a UK size 20-22 and tbh I have 2 bellys and I swear my top one has got bigger!? hehe..
I think I have been getting flutters/buzzing feeling, but I've suffered bad with constipation (TMI!?) so dunno if its down to that??
I have a doppler on the way so can't wait to listen to baby's heartbeat :)
Just be nice to have the reassurance- anyone else got one? Does it work?
Lol xx


----------



## rowleypolie

cried a couple times today- not the cute little sobs but gut wrenching crying that made DD so upset she started crying. I have no clue why something so small made me cry like that i guess its hormones! poor dh though because it was him that triggered it so he thinks i am so mad at him i may leave him! i need to make it up to him


----------



## ssmith1503

I was like that the other day rowley. I was in the garden doing a bbq and my OH said something and that was me in floods of tears. Been ok since but tired of snapping at him, i feel so sorry for him. Everything that he says i manage to turn it in to an argument! But then he is to blame at sometimes as well. I guess it can only get better!

Still waiting for my bump to grow - it's taking forever!


----------



## BeachPrincess

I got to see the baby on Friday! my husband's doctor did a scan! It was amazing! I can't wait!


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi girlies, I'm joining second tri today, figure I'm allowed as I'm technically in my 14th week :happydance:

Just been to mothercare to look at pushchairs, tried to order one but out of stock :cry: So I bought a half price manual breast pump as a consolation prize! Also just messaged all my friends to let them know our news. Feels a relief that it's now out in the open.

Although I hadn't been sick in first tri, I'm definitely starting to feel more energetic and enthusiastic about life. Anyone else?

Just waiting for the bump now. Still looking like bloat, although feels firmer towards the bottom of my tummy. Hope it won't be long now


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I still dont feel pregnant...is that bad?


----------



## rowleypolie

good luck with the manual breast pump- i never had good luck with them! although i never pumped too much because it took more time than just latching dd on. plus i didnt work so i didnt have a reason to pump unless i wanted to go out with friends or something

i am so excited to nurse again- i dont know why but nursing made me feel like i had super powers! it was really strengthening to me. i keep dreaming of little bubs on my boob! i must sound crazy to the first time moms but maybe the 2nd and third time moms get where i am coming from


----------



## mommy2baby2

Welcome to the second Trimester HinkyBinky! But you aren't really in your 14 week until you actually get into your 14 week....I think I saw you posting this on the 1st tri and still challenge how this adds up...

When you are 40 weeks, you won't really be 41 (1 week overdue)...

You wouldn't say your baby is already 1 because she's in the year before. Or you wouldn't say you are a year older the week (or year) before your birthday. Because by your math, you are older (or in this case, further along) BEFORE it even happens.

I'm as far along as you are, but I know for a fact I'm not in my 14th week. My baby is not at the same development as a baby 1 week ahead of it. I don't think a doctor would consider us a week ahead either. 

You are 13 weeks 1 day NOT 14 weeks 1 day. 

But either way, again, welcome to the 2nd Tri. Many of us have been over here off and on for awhile, there's no set rule that you have to be 14 weeks to come over here. I've read different things saying it starts at 12 weeks, 13 weeks, 13.5...and only on here 14 weeks.


----------



## mommy2baby2

Now that we are in the 2nd Tri (HOORAY!) Has anyone starting touring Maternity Wards yet? I know it's still early but since I won't be delivering in the same hospital I did with my first 2, I'm a bit anxious about location. 

What kind of things and "perks" do you all want in your L&D room? Has anyone started on their birth plan yet?

For me, I want a hospital that has a very spacious private room, nice wood interior, flat screen TV & DVD player. Big bed (all are pretty spacious but I've seen some tiny ones before). An extra bed for DH, bathtub (I think they call them birthing tubs...to help relieve pain of contractions), GOOD FOOD anytime of day, not just during feeding hours...And a nice Recovery/Postpartum room with many of the same ammenities.

This is a picture from the hospital I delivered in last time. The room I had was about 2x bigger though, the interior was more modern & updated, and had a flat screen...etc... but it can give you a general idea. Click on "Labor Delivery Suite" If it doesn't automatically come up.

https://www.northside.com/medical_services/3dtourmaternity/index3.html


----------



## hinkybinky

mommy2baby2 said:


> Welcome to the second Trimester HinkyBinky! But you aren't really in your 14 week until you actually get into your 14 week....I think I saw you posting this on the 1st tri and still challenge how this adds up...
> 
> When you are 40 weeks, you won't really be 41 (1 week overdue)...
> 
> You wouldn't say your baby is already 1 because she's in the year before. Or you wouldn't say you are a year older the week (or year) before your birthday. Because by your math, you are older (or in this case, further along) BEFORE it even happens.
> 
> I'm as far along as you are, but I know for a fact I'm not in my 14th week. My baby is not at the same development as a baby 1 week ahead of it. I don't think a doctor would consider us a week ahead either.
> 
> You are 13 weeks 1 day NOT 14 weeks 1 day.
> 
> But either way, again, welcome to the 2nd Tri. Many of us have been over here off and on for awhile, there's no set rule that you have to be 14 weeks to come over here. I've read different things saying it starts at 12 weeks, 13 weeks, 13.5...and only on here 14 weeks.

I think it's that on day 0+1 you are in your first week of pregnancy, etc. (EDIT: just realised this is a bad example as you might pick me up on the fact we're not even pregnant on 0+1. But by same logic, when a child is a week old they are in their first year, etc. I'm not saying they are 1 year old. I'm not stupid.)

So when I log onto babycentre it always says, for example, "You are now four weeks pregnant (or in your fifth week, if you prefer to count it that way)." See here: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/stages/0104/

But thanks for your (somewhat patronising) explanation! :shrug:


----------



## hinkybinky

rowleypolie said:


> good luck with the manual breast pump- i never had good luck with them! although i never pumped too much because it took more time than just latching dd on. plus i didnt work so i didnt have a reason to pump unless i wanted to go out with friends or something

Well, I really only bought it because of the disappointment of the pushchair, and because it was on my list of things to buy and was half price. Might be something that sits in the back of the cupboard but I just had the urge to buy SOMETHING! Mothercare is dangerous!


----------



## makeithappen

knock knock.........:argh: room for one more???

i thought id pop over from 1st tri to see how things are going over here. i still cant believe im 13 weeks today :happydance: it feels great. the thought of 2nd tri hadnt even been one in my mind, as i worried so much in 1st tri that i didnt think id *ever* get here. and here i am :wohoo:


----------



## you&me

Heya everyone...hope you are all feeling good?

I had a few days offline for my wedding...came back, and was happy to see my ticker had jumped up by it's few days, time see's to be going fast now that first tri is nearly over with.

I think I am going to jump over here now, for the most part, will still hover in 1st tri too for a bit to kee up to date with what's happening.


----------



## makeithappen

youandme how was the wedding?? id love to see some pics....i love weddings! hope you had a fantastic day!!


----------



## you&me

makeithappen said:


> youandme how was the wedding?? id love to see some pics....i love weddings! hope you had a fantastic day!!

Thank you!!! It was fantastic, I enjoyed every moment of it, if you click the link on the bottom of my siggy I have just posted some piccies in my journal :happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

Congratulations you&me, so pleased you had the most wonderful wedding day x


----------



## mommy2baby2

hinkybinky said:


> But thanks for your (somewhat patronising) explanation! :shrug:

Sorry was not trying to patronize you, the UK babycenter site is the first time I've ever seen that. I asked my doctor, just to be sure (because I want to know and would LOVE to get an extra week out of the way) and he looked at me like I was crazy. 

My only debate is that 0-7 days isn't week 1 yet because you haven't reached the full week yet. at 8 days you'd be 1 week....but oh well, maybe the way we count a week is different than how you all do in the UK. Kind of like how you guys say the date by putting the number first (like 3 May 2010) and we do (May 3, 2010) :shrug: 

Oh well, just different opinions :flower:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

my ticker is up one :) YAY!


----------



## mommy2baby2

blkhairbeauty, Hooray! 

Do you still not feel pregnant anymore? Maybe all your symptoms are going away. I wish mine would but I seem more and more fatigued each day.


----------



## rowleypolie

hinkybinky said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> good luck with the manual breast pump- i never had good luck with them! although i never pumped too much because it took more time than just latching dd on. plus i didnt work so i didnt have a reason to pump unless i wanted to go out with friends or something
> 
> Well, I really only bought it because of the disappointment of the pushchair, and because it was on my list of things to buy and was half price. Might be something that sits in the back of the cupboard but I just had the urge to buy SOMETHING! Mothercare is dangerous!Click to expand...

i know the feeling! i want to go buy clothes even though i know i shouldnt because i have a ton of girl stuff and if its a boy i want to dress him in lots of blue to compensate for all the pink in our house!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i do but i dont...my symptoms are almost gone, i just need something to tell me that im pregnant beside symptoms now! But later this evening i looked in the mirror and I looked pregnant :happydance: but i know most of it is baby bloat(I refuse to call it gas, baby bloat is so much better)


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey ladies - I am officially joining you all in second tri! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## you&me

Woo hoo...my ticker has gone up :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Mrs. October said:


> Hey ladies - I am officially joining you all in second tri! Woo hoo!!!

Welcome!! :happydance:

It has to be said - this thread is so much more positive than 1st tri - the 1st 13 weeks are so torturous!! I feel like a weight is off my shoulders now I've made it this far :)

I've also started to buy a few bits - nothing major, but baby is starting to have a lil stockpile of stuff :wacko:

Lol xx


----------



## makeithappen

i agree lolpants, i feel so different about it all now. more relaxed, like i can start to enjoy it all! ive been buying too! i think that really makes it feel real when you buy things for your baby. once i find out if im team pink or blue im going crazy :haha:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im going crazy about that too! Hopefully at my appointment on the 18th my doctor will do a scan and if im lucky we will be able to see if we are team pink or blue(i still think im having a girl! LOL!)


----------



## makeithappen

im really not sure, everyone else thinks its a girl though! i cant wait to find out!!


----------



## hinkybinky

mommy2baby2 said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> I asked my doctor, just to be sure (because I want to know and would LOVE to get an extra week out of the way) and he looked at me like I was crazy.
> 
> Oops, sorry to make your doctor look at you crazy! :wacko:
> 
> It's not getting an extra week out of the way, as such (unfortunately). It's just saying you're beginning your 14th week. I guess it's like saying once you've completed 13 weeks full weeks (when you reach 13+0) you are then starting your 14th week - on 13+1 you are one-seventh of the way through your 14th week etc.
> 
> A similar example would be that we are in the 21st century - we havent had 2100 years yet, only 2010, but still, as soon as we get to 2000 (20 centuries) we *start* the 21st one, even if we're only one year into it we are still in the 21st century.
> 
> Sorry, I really don't mean to labour the point, but I just wanted to have one more go at explaining!
> 
> I'll stop now... :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## hinkybinky

Ooh, just noticed my ticker has moved along as well! How terribly exciting!

I do agree that the second trimester has a definite air of relief about it! Of course, we are only over hte first hurdle but still, it's a nice feeling :thumbup:


----------



## Eskimobabys

i'll be coming over in a few days when i hit 13wks and 3days bc that when i move into the 4th box on my ticker! i cant wait til June 2nd so y'all can change my name to BLUE! lol i KNOW its a BOY!!! i could honestly care less but i just KNOW!!!!!!!
This site says 13wks is 2nd Tri:
https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=11&day=10&year=2010
https://www.pregnology.com/preggo-ticker.php?day=10&month=11&year=2010

o technically i could come over tomorrow:happydance: should i?


----------



## Eskimobabys

hinkybinky said:


> mommy2baby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> I asked my doctor, just to be sure (because I want to know and would LOVE to get an extra week out of the way) and he looked at me like I was crazy.
> 
> Oops, sorry to make your doctor look at you crazy! :wacko:
> 
> It's not getting an extra week out of the way, as such (unfortunately). It's just saying you're beginning your 14th week. I guess it's like saying once you've completed 13 weeks full weeks (when you reach 13+0) you are then starting your 14th week - on 13+1 you are one-seventh of the way through your 14th week etc.
> 
> A similar example would be that we are in the 21st century - we havent had 2100 years yet, only 2010, but still, as soon as we get to 2000 (20 centuries) we *start* the 21st one, even if we're only one year into it we are still in the 21st century.
> 
> Sorry, I really don't mean to labour the point, but I just wanted to have one more go at explaining!
> 
> I'll stop now... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> that makes sense but im kinda STILL confused so is 13wks consider 2nd tri? Yes OR No? lol just break it down for me! im SLOOOOOWClick to expand...


----------



## hinkybinky

Eskimobabys said:


> that makes sense but im kinda STILL confused so is 13wks consider 2nd tri? Yes OR No? lol just break it down for me! im SLOOOOOW

The short answer is that nobody knows! - it's different wherever you look. Before I got pregnant, I always thought the first 12 weeks was first tri, as 12 weeks is always quoted for risk of miscarriage, when to take folic acid, likely morning sickness time, etc. But it seems some consider 13 or even 14 wks the start of second tri. Which is why I was trying to cheat the system by using the "in my 14th week" loophole!

As mommy2baby2 said though, it's all kind of irrelevant, we are all there or thereabouts


----------



## hinkybinky

Eskimobabys said:


> o technically i could come over tomorrow:happydance: should i?

Come over whenever you like :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

ooooooooooooookay! i see lol i want to but im scared of "Jumping the gun" lol but i'll prolly come over any ways!!!!


----------



## lolpants

I came over as soon as I hit 13 weeks! All the newsletters/books etc. I've read describe the 1st Tri as the 1st 12 weeks, so I wouldn't say your jumping the gun at 13 weeks Eskimo!

on another note my doppler arrived this evening :) So good too hear Dio again :) (thats our nickname for the baby!)

Lol xx


----------



## mommy2baby2

Hooray to the Ticker's moving up! Mine did too! 

So I had a weird dream last night! That I was at an ultrasound and was able to see the baby's face (it was a 3D ultrasound) but the baby was SO ugly...I was so distraught and kept worrying about the kind of life he/she'd have and was concerned my husband would now question if the baby was his...random, I know. 

So shallow, of course I want a beautiful child (who doesn't) but it was weird. In real life I'd love him/her regardless, but I woke up feeling all guilty for being so embarrassed/angry/ashamed in my dream... :( Anyone else have any weird dreams about the baby?

I also had a dream that I had one of those portable Ultrasound machines...they cost about $1200 and up...I really want one...BAD! but I think you have to have some sort of medical clearance to buy medical equipement. If I was able, I'd already have one

example:
https://cgi.ebay.com/New-Portable-L...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3eff468e49


----------



## Cocobelle

Whoo hoo, I am 14 weeks today :happydance: and last night I got to see baby again as we had a private Nuchal scan (as when I went for my 12 week routine dating/NT scan, they were unable to take the Nuchal measurement for some reason). All went well at the scan, I am sure baby has grown since last week, it was sucking its thumb and appeared to have hic cups. My NT measurement was just 1.3 so that is a good start, just need to get the combined bloods in now. 

However, while doing the scan they discovered a cyst on my left ovary that is almost the same size as the baby. They could not believe how it was not picked up at my scan last week!

Luckily, I have a consultants appointment this afternoon and the doctor who did my scan last night thinks he may actually be my consultant so he will chat about it with me today as he says it will need to be monitored very closely from here on in, so on the plus side I will have a lot more scans although I am a bit worried about what the implications could be if the cyst gets any bigger.

I am also really relieved to finally be in 2nd tri, 1st tri could be a very sad place at times. It will be great once every one has moved over.

Have a good day xx


----------



## anna matronic

I am still knocking!! Not long to go and scan this afternoon. Hopefully all ok xx


----------



## jogami

Aw I'm sneaking in but taking it cautious til my scan tomorrow.. EEEEEEEEEK!!!
Anyone else having late scans?


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey i hope the cyst is ok i have PCOS so i'd think that they would want to keep an eye on my cyst(if i even still have any) but no one seems interested..i worried tho! i guess i should bring that up at my next appt! but i hope your cysts doesnt get any bigger!


----------



## sparky32

Hi everyone, oh its so good to be here. Like you jogami my scan is a little late, I have it a week today and i cannot wait :) My bump is starting to appear which i'm so excited about and can't wait to show it off. Its great to see evryoe is getting on well and hopefully time will fly by and we'll be in 3rd trimester before we know it xx


----------



## lolpants

:hi:
Welcome to all the new 2nd Tri'ers! :happydance:
Lol xx


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> I am still knocking!! Not long to go and scan this afternoon. Hopefully all ok xx

How did you get on? You were quite tight with your dates at work weren't you? Hope they didn't move your EDD x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I wish I were having a scan sooner...I havent seen our baby since I was 10 weeks. Everything looks good, but I cant help but have a little bit of fear that something has gone wrong :S I am hoping they do one at my next appointment.


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am still knocking!! Not long to go and scan this afternoon. Hopefully all ok xx
> 
> How did you get on? You were quite tight with your dates at work weren't you? Hope they didn't move your EDD xClick to expand...

hiya! Was all perfect, had such a lovely sonographer, she kept saying how wonderful and perfect baby was. Even saw the stomach which was apparently good for dates, which means it is "swallowing nicely" lol!! She kept my dates as they were. Baby is actually smaller than average (but was when I was scanned at 6 weeks too!) so still Nov 10th! This makes work ok I think, but may try to persuade midwife to cheat a bit on my matb1, dunno if she will though :D

Here is baby G, looks like he is smiling :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby G 13 weeks 5.5.10 2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^beautiful baby! im due nov 10th too!


----------



## rowleypolie

blkhairbeauty said:


> I wish I were having a scan sooner...I havent seen our baby since I was 10 weeks. Everything looks good, but I cant help but have a little bit of fear that something has gone wrong :S I am hoping they do one at my next appointment.

i was at 9+6 for my first ultrasound and most likely wont get another until 20+ weeks (i am in idaho until 23 weeks) I am so jealous of all these girls! I wish I could see baby bubs too! might do a private scan. Appointment is Friday- when is yours?


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey i am not quite ready to move over yet but can i be put on the list for 20th november pretty please xxx


----------



## anna matronic

Eskimobabys said:


> ^^beautiful baby! im due nov 10th too!

Thank you I am a proud mama already :cloud9:

Same due date, the race is on :happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening ladies,

Well I had my consultants appointment yesterday, all went well and the plan for now (for my cyst) is to have another scan in two weeks time, and then every four weeks there after, unless it gets very large, then I will have to have it removed, but they can't do that until after 20 weeks.

Fingers crossed hey!

Eskimobabys, I don't think it will hurt to mention your PCOS, its good for them to have as much info on you as possible in your notes.


----------



## Eskimobabys

anna matronic said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> ^^beautiful baby! im due nov 10th too!
> 
> Thank you I am a proud mama already :cloud9:
> 
> Same due date, the race is on :happydance:Click to expand...

i feel the same way! oh your SO ON!!!! :haha: baahahahaha 
what do u think your having?!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Cocobelle said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Well I had my consultants appointment yesterday, all went well and the plan for now (for my cyst) is to have another scan in two weeks time, and then every four weeks there after, unless it gets very large, then I will have to have it removed, but they can't do that until after 20 weeks.
> 
> Fingers crossed hey!
> 
> Eskimobabys, I don't think it will hurt to mention your PCOS, its good for them to have as much info on you as possible in your notes.

thanks i told them they know i have it...but i guess i'll bring it up with my doc to make sure she knows but i hope it doesnt get bigger! having them remove it sound risky :/


----------



## blkhairbeauty

@rowley: my next appointment is on the 18th :) im excited. I am hoping my doctor will do a scan and tell us what we are having :)

Afm, My stomach is starting to get bigger!!! :happydance: Im soooooooo excited!!!


----------



## mommy2baby2

I had a ultrasound today and I finally got our scanner working so I'd like to share some of the pics! 

At the 10 week appointment she was bouncing and squirming all of the place. This time, at 13w5d she was sleeping but appeared to have the hiccups for a little big. She eventually woke up and we saw her opening & closing her mouth. She also ended up smacking herself in the head and making a gasping face (opened her mouth like WTF) LOL it was cute! 

https://img522.imageshack.us/img522/3007/10w1dbbb.jpg

https://img709.imageshack.us/img709/3584/13w5dabbb.jpg

https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5108/13w5dbbba.jpg


----------



## Eskimobabys

look at the diff 3 weeks make! amazing! :)


----------



## makeithappen

great scan pics girls! im gona arrange my 4d scan soon, will hopefully ring about it next week to have an appointment for about 20 weeks! thats only like 6 weeks away :happydance:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

time is going fast but slow for me right now!!! I love it!


----------



## you&me

I agree, time seems to be going fast!! I keep thinking that if I go the same route with my daughter, and end up having this one around 29 weeks...then I am nearly halfway through...eeekkkksss..

Am relying on my consultants to get me further along this time...fingers crossed!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

good luck! :) Im hoping to have mine around 37 weeks, just because my sister is getting married and i told her i was going to have the baby while she is on her honeymoon. LOL! Thats what she gets for making me walk down that aisle with her as her matron of honor at about 36 weeks pregnant. Oh well, people are going to be hopefully looking at her and not looking at the pink or purple(depending on what color of dress she is getting me) elephant LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! its going to be great


----------



## devonangel

am i allowed to join 2nd trimester yetO:)


----------



## lolpants

:happydance:14 weeks today :happydance:

:happydance:Not heard anything back from hospital following diabetes test yesterday - so should be a case of no news is good news!!:happydance:

AND.....
:happydance::happydance:ITS THE WEEKEND!! WOO HOO!:happydance::happydance:


(hehe sorry I'm in a good mood today!)

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

I have to have a GTT at 28 weeks. Booooo :(

But normal sugar levels atm :)

I am flitting between first and second tri now. I don't feel like I belong there now, but don't belong here either.

LIMBO!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY DAMN FRIDAY MY LOVELIES XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^lol i feel the same way


----------



## you&me

No news from the hospital on my GTT I had yesterday, so that is good news...have another one at 28 weeks.

I am struggling to post in either first or second tri...maybe that'll change once all of the november sparklers are over in second?

I am however glad the worries of 1st tri are over...but am sure 2nd will bring a whole new set with it..LOL

Oh...and I have 'popped'...in a big way!!


----------



## Cocobelle

I still read the 1st tri thread but I have not posted there for a while now as at 14+2 its 2nd tri all the way for me now :happydance:

I have no idea when my GTT test is, I best look that up. Hope you all get good results girlies x


----------



## Eskimobabys

umm deff NOT looking forward to that test! blah! its so gross looking im horrible with keeping stuff down idk if i'll be able to do the test!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i have to take one, i just dont know when. My family has a history of GD on my moms side and she had it with me, so they are watching me carefully. so far though i havnt had any problems. :) keeping my fingers crossed and watching what i eat


----------



## rowleypolie

appointment in 5 hours! i did the gtt a week or so ago but i get the results today! i think its fine though because my friend with GD got a call a few days after hers to get her in early for insulin pills. I dont know if i will get a scan most likely wont. but i should get to hear the HB- which makes me excited!

also i am sure i feel little bubs moving around :happydance:


----------



## devonangel

hiya all i'm over here from the first trimester hope everyone is ok


----------



## blkhairbeauty

have fun today rowley! :)

Also, i feel pregnant, but at the same time i want my bump!!!! I mean the baby is suppose to be 3-4 inches by now, and i just dont see a change.


----------



## anna matronic

blkhairbeauty said:


> have fun today rowley! :)
> 
> Also, i feel pregnant, but at the same time i want my bump!!!! I mean the baby is suppose to be 3-4 inches by now, and i just dont see a change.

But that is still teeny!! Mine is onlt just under 3 inches. I think my belly is slightly bigger, but not with a bump though! I can feel it now :) Rock hard above my pubic bone, but I still got my podge over that lol :blush:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im just being impatient! lol. mine is rock hard too...dh keeps kissing it and saying I love you to it. :D cutest thing EVER


----------



## devonangel

hiya all its me i'm here lol

hope everyone is ok:thumbup:


----------



## octoberbabe

hi ladies, i'm ready to join now. it feels good.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

well, I had my first dose of reality that.....I am NOT ready to have a baby! I babysat my cousins two boys, one is 2 and the other is 6-9 months. I had NO clue what I was doing! My husband did better than I did at helping. I seriously felt so overwelmed because I realized that come november im going to have to do that, for my own child and I have no idea what im doing....anxiety is setting in over me having a baby....do any other first time moms feel this way?


----------



## anna matronic

blkhairbeauty said:


> well, I had my first dose of reality that.....I am NOT ready to have a baby! I babysat my cousins two boys, one is 2 and the other is 6-9 months. I had NO clue what I was doing! My husband did better than I did at helping. I seriously felt so overwelmed because I realized that come november im going to have to do that, for my own child and I have no idea what im doing....anxiety is setting in over me having a baby....do any other first time moms feel this way?

Not really! Every mum is a first time mum the first time and doesn;t know what to do! Some say it comes naturally, I guess you will know! you will know when baby is hungry, wet, in pain. You will also read books to I would imagine.

I have never felt very maternal, although did always want kids, but my mum said when I first found out that when my neice was born and my sister was a first timer I was very logical, ie the baby was shivering, I said to my sister, I think sh'es cold!!! I know it sounds silly but you will have the instinct and you will be amazing xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolpants

I had the same thing a couple of weeks back when I changed my friends babies nappy and her clothes - I didn't have a clue what I was doing!! Took me ages - but with practice and time we'll all get good at it :)
Lol xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Random and pointless but i've moved to the 4th box! :)


----------



## you&me

Eskimobabys said:


> Random and pointless but i've moved to the 4th box! :)

:happydance: for 13 weeks and 3 days!!

When does the box move up again?


----------



## Eskimobabys

17wks and 6days it moves to the 5th box! :) 

why i know these things idk! lol


----------



## jogami

My scan went perfectly :)
Bubz was lying on his/ her head tho?????
IDK why but Doc said it's normal... My child is unconventional to say the least :)
LOL 

How is everyone else doing and ladies that have been for scans this week how were they??

Kisses for all the bumps Xxx


----------



## you&me

My sickness has come back...and my energy levels are zero!! I thought second tri was all about 'blooming'??

Other than that I am great...I swear I can feel lil bit move :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

got to see my baby yesterday! (wrote about it in the 1st tri) but midwife couldnt find heartbeat with the doppler so she did an ultrasound! so sweet little baby sleeping with a strong heartbeat! :cloud9:


----------



## barasti

Hi ladies, I am finally here!!

- I babysat last night a 9 month old, she got poo ALL up her back and on her clothes, I had to re-bathe her and put on a nappy and redress her for bed... She was so cool and laid back, smiling at me the whole time... I gagged at the poo but she was such a princess I couldnt help but melt :)

- Definitely in need of some bigger clothes, my belly is expanding for sure... Getting some very faint aches in my uterus, must be the stretching and growing...

- So tired... I agree... where is this bloom I hear about! Also my face has broken out and so has my back and chest.. i'm a mess! xo

Oh I almost forgot. Due November 11th with a BOY :D


----------



## sarafused

Im sneaking over a little early too :happydance:

I felt baby move for the first time last night :cloud9:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Yay for everything! 

Like people have been saying, WTH is with the bloom, you guys arent feeling and im sure as the grass is green im not feeling it! I have acne bad too. My dh pointed out the fact that my back looks like a teenaged boy's face! I wanted to cry. Also I keep feeling the baby move i think :S it happens when im laying down and kinda tilted to one side. Its funny cause it only happens when i do that and also when im upset. 

My next major question goes out to all those belly sleepers out there!!!!!
I LOVE sleeping on my tummy, its the only way i can get to sleep. but Im so afraid of hurting the baby. Will it hurt it if i lay on my stomach when i sleep?


----------



## ShanandBoc

I would say if its still comfy for u to sleep on ur belly, then you should be fine, i still do. Im sure if it was causing any problems it would be uncomftable and our bodies would let us know :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Is there any other Novemeber sparklers feeling bubs yet??? I have been getting flutters everyday for about the last 4 or 5 days. Yesterday i felt heaps. Only very light but feels amazing :D


----------



## barasti

Awe I want to feel a flutter!! Nothing for me as yet. I can't lie flat on my belly but I can if I bend my knee.


I'm currently on www.bellybeats.com a "heartbeat away" from purchasing a doppler!!


----------



## anna matronic

I considered a doppler but I am not going to bother. I think although on one hand it would be amazing to be able to hear it if i couldn't I would shit myself!!

Well thats it I have moved over now!! 14 weeks on Wednesday. Still reading first tri, but I do feel like I constantly repeat myself . I hope that doesn't sound mean :(

Well I am forcing myself into town later, am going to buy some bump bands as I don't fit into mat trousers yet, so am just wearing my normal trousers undone :)

I went shopping with mum after my scan and all the mat clothes looked so big it was stupid, I couldn't imagine myself in any of it :D

I did see a lovely pair of patent wedges in New Look, nice and cheap so may treat myself :)

I really can;t believe we have made it - I was sure I wouldn't. Here's to the next 3 months of getting fatter and finding out our teams :happydance:


----------



## you&me

I think we have now decided to find put the gender instead of staying team yellow...but will just keep it hush hush from everyone else.

Only reason is I am finding it really hard to be excited about being pregnant through fear of having another preemie...so I think it will help me be able to bond better.


----------



## lolpants

Hello Everyone who is new too 2nd tri! seems to be getting busier over here now :D

I had a letter yesterday afternoon, telling me my Vitamin D count is low, and I'm gonna have to take tablets for the rest of my pregnancy and the baby will need drops for the 1st 2 yrs of their life :( all cos I'm a veggie!!!

I have a doppler - I haven't had too much of an issue finding heartbeat, but I made promise to myself that I wouldn't get addicted to it - only used it twice so far, it is a relief too hear 'dio' beating away :)

We too have decided to find out sex of the baby - mainly cos the shops seem to be like 10% neutral and the rest aimed at either sex - will be nice to have a bit more choice in what we need too buy... who is finding out?? and who is having a surprise??...
Lol xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hello ladies, yay people are starting to join me over here now, was getting so lonely. 

Lolpants, i got a letter about my vitamin D being low too and im in Australia!! Im on tabs as well. ;)

We are finding out the sex, but not till the 18th June....seems so far away :(


----------



## makeithappen

we're finding out too! i cant wait! gona have a 4d scan at about 21 weeks to confirm what hospital tell us...thats if they tell us at all, some girls i know have said the hospital im attending sometimes wont tell! so 4d scan will be a better option! cant wait to buy my first pink or blue out fit!!


----------



## Cocobelle

We are not going to find out as we really want that "Its a ............." moment, however I am addicted to all the theories/old wives tales that are going about. The only trouble we will have is that as I am being scanned every 4 weeks, I am not sure that baby wont just decide to give us a flash one day!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

We are finding out :D hopefully at my appointment on the 18th I really think im having a girl though. I just have a feeling and I keep having dreams about a dark haired little baby girl XD im so excited....

Btw....Happy Mothers day for everyone! I know you some of you ladies live over in the UK but its that day over here so im sending out my mothers day wish to all the mommies on here :D


----------



## sophie c

arghhh im super excited to almost be in here. i had a look at double buggies today!! 
xxx


----------



## jennyellen13

well im 14weeks tomorrow so guess i can join now :) i get a scan every 4weeks too, so think we will find out the sex but keep it to ourselves for a while! and i love my doppler, just used it earlier and found hb straight away, but i only use it once a week if that :) xxxx hope everybodys enjoying 2nd tri xxx


----------



## rowleypolie

happy mother's day!! Day started out nice- DH bought me some flowers and new perfume and helped DD make me a card. We drove out to get some yummy crepes and once we got there i started feeling sharp pains in my kidney area on the right side. I had kidney stone 2 times during my pregnancy with DD and I think it is starting up again. I am so upset because that mean tomorrow will be spent in the non-emergency clinic at the hospital waiting for a test and diagnostic and its my birthday :cry: but i have to do whatever possible so I can sit comfortably again and get my mind off of the fears that it isnt kidney stones and something else is wrong.


----------



## jennyellen13

can i change my date to the 8th please, only just noticed it was still the 5th :) xx


----------



## makeithappen

hope you got sorted out today rowley! :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hope everything went well today rowley! let us know!

I will get that date changed too Jenny, sorry i feel like i have been slacking, but if there is something wrong with your date just let me know! :D


----------



## jennyellen13

thanks blkhairbeauty :) hope everybody is well today xx


----------



## lolpants

Good luck Rowley!

My scan is 17th June, can't wait to see baby again!! :)

Lol xx


----------



## rowleypolie

pain went away so i decided not to spend my birthday morning in the same day clinic- instead i should go in tomorrow. Not that there is anything wrong with the clinic only it takes a few hours always because they fit you in around normal appointments and I am supposed to go to playgroup and have a birthday lunch


----------



## lolpants

Glad too hear it :)

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake::happydance:

Lol XX


----------



## mommy2baby2

*How much weight has everyone gained so far? *


----------



## jennyellen13

i dont think iv put on much weight, as when i went for my scan i weighed less than i did when i went to my midwife appointmnt at 8weeks, only like half a pound less but atleast it wasnt loads more! but i think soon it will pile on me as i cant eat healthy at the min!! xxx


----------



## SilasLove

My birthday is Wednesday!

It seems so surreal that, once again, I am in 2nd trimester. I was just here last year. My due date with my son was Nov. 12, and my due date with the new one is Nov. 10 - so definitely not much difference. 

I have been feeling so/so lately. Idk exactly. Meat still gets my stomach turning, so still can't eat whatever I want. And believe me - I still get nauseous after some meals. :(

I am sooooo tired lately. My LO is a big meanie and has been very tempermental lately. Ah, the joys of teething! But, it is so much fun sometimes.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Well happy birthday rowley! I hope you feel better soon! 

AFM I discovered something that has really amused me lol. While laying on my stomach today while reading a book i was doing some kegal exercises. Well come to find out i have a VERY pronounced bump under all my extra cushion(lol) and everytime i squeeze my kegals my bump moves...it entertained me for HOURS! not even joking. So i got some extra kegal exercising done lol


----------



## anna matronic

I've just made the FB announcement. LOL that was a funny 5 minutes..... Cue lots of "Whose baby is that" LOL


----------



## rowleypolie

thanks for the birthday wishes- happy birthday to you silas!

I havent gained any yet- lost 8lbs so far- I bet I will lose about 10-15 before I start gaining any back :yipee:

ps my ticker is hilarious...plump or pregnant- no one dares ask me if i am pregnant for fear its just that i look bigger! Although if i wasnt preggers and i had gained weight i wouldnt want people asking when the baby was due- that would be horrifying! so i guess i like that no one asks!


----------



## rowleypolie

anna matronic said:


> Cue lots of "Whose baby is that" LOL

Did i miss something? Do they just like to tease you about OH? i teased dh the entire pregnancy that the baby wasnt his but when she was born and later on she looks like the spitting image of him so no question there!


----------



## anna matronic

rowleypolie said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Cue lots of "Whose baby is that" LOL
> 
> Did i miss something? Do they just like to tease you about OH? i teased dh the entire pregnancy that the baby wasnt his but when she was born and later on she looks like the spitting image of him so no question there!Click to expand...

No you didn't miss anything, me and the dad aren't together!

Hence it was a shock for people! But I have never revealed my relationships on facebook so no-one would ever know if I was with someone or not. I was single throughout my whole relationship according to fb lol


----------



## SilasLove

So out of boredom I decided to take a chinese gender test, and fill in all the info correct. Even looked up conception dates. Praying it is right as says I am having a girl, and was right with my little man. *prays hard*

I better go to bed.


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^u got the same due date as me but i didnt a bfp til march 7 just bc we were trying so i didnt think/know i was preggo! lol 

hope u get a girl!


----------



## rowleypolie

did you check to make sure on your chinese age? because their calendar is different than ours. theres a website you can enter the day you were born and it gives you the right info. Hope its right for you! i think i am predicted a boy


----------



## you&me

I too, am predicted a boy on the chinese gender predictor...I went back and did it at conception and age of my little girl..they predicted girl for her, and was right.

Guess it's a 50/50 chance..LOL


----------



## sophie c

woooooohhoooooo im here as of today!!! sooo chufffed!!xxx


----------



## jogami

I am convinced I am having a girl but who knows??? So many women have been wrong! 
Hoping for team PINK but will be equally thrilled if it happens to be blue :D


----------



## Tadpoley

Hello!

Bit late for the party, but can I join in please! :happydance:

Due date 12th Nov, so am 13+4 today.

Touch wood, am actually starting to feel like I have a bit more energy now! Still go to bed early, but not exhausted in quite the way I was before. How is everyone else doing?

Total weight gain of about 6 pounds last count - oops.:blush:

Xx


----------



## anna matronic

After 6 weeks of preparing for a boy, I have now switched sides and want a girl :D


----------



## lolpants

I did the chinese gender thingy and got girl and my Dad and a good friend (who always gets it 100% right when people are preggers) have both said Im having a girl!! I always said if I had a kid I wanted it to be a boy, but I too have switched sides recently and would be just as happy if it was a girl - less than 6 weeks till I find out!! :)
I also worked out today that I only have 20 more weeks in work and taking off weekends and holidays only 95 days left! woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> did you check to make sure on your chinese age? because their calendar is different than ours. theres a website you can enter the day you were born and it gives you the right info. Hope its right for you! i think i am predicted a boy

Yes, I went to the one where you enter everything and it automatically figures it. It said my lunar age would be blah blah, and that is was a girl and what not. 

As for having another boy, I will be just as happy in the end it would definitely be a lot cheaper as we just had a little boy so everything can be recycled. But we are only having two, and that is enough for the both of us so I am kind of holding out on getting one of each. I am sure I will experience some dissapointment, but I will be ok in the end.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies, I'm coming over from first tri...saw my bean on Friday and I feel great!


----------



## rowleypolie

I hate to rant....but!!!

My sister in law (DH's brother's new wife) just made a webpage dedicated to the miscarriage she had in 2008 around DD's birthday. She decided recently that she should give the baby a name although she lost the baby really early on and didnt know the sex. Her page is dedicated to a baby girl named Cayla Marie (same last name). My daughter's name is Kayla Marie.... Can you believe it? I told her I didnt think that was appropriate as its the same name as my Kayla just spelled with a C and she said she doesnt care if shes hurt my feelings thats the baby's name. OMG some people! I am still in shock she would do that!


----------



## Tadpoley

Eek - that is very strange. Don't blame you for being upset at all. Hang in there!

Xx


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree...sounds kind of rude to me rowley.


----------



## barasti

wow, that is rude, disrespectful and creepy. What on earth possessed her to name her dead baby after your (very much alive) daughter?

Bizarre and really inappropriate. I hope you cane her for this.


----------



## anna matronic

Eurgh.. She sounds like a bit of a weirdo!


----------



## Belle1610

Hey,
im due on the 5th November  xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

very wired i'm sorry for her M/c but she should NOT have done that esp not knowing the sex!


----------



## lolpants

That is just soooo wrong!! You should try talking to her again - maybe she is a bit dim and just doesn't 'get' the link?? Have you spoken to the brother?
Lol xx

PS congrats and welcome Belle - I'm due the same day :)


----------



## rowleypolie

I havent spoke to her except through email. They live in Alaska and I am in Hawaii so its not like I can just stop by there to talk to her. Dh's brother isnt any help as he will agree with me to my face and then do the exact opposite. MIL intervened and asked her to at least respect my feelings and she said alright I understand and then sent me a nasty gram about how she is sorry to upset me but she wont change it and she wont take the webpage down....anyways I understand how hard it is to lose a baby as I had a miscarriage in Sept but I feel like this is verging on creepy because its like she is using my daughter as what hers would have been and so she gave her the same name. But she just found out she has PCOS and my brother-inlaw has severe diabetes which reduces the number of swimmers so she is beginning to think that may have been her only chance. (As they dont have the money to try IVF or even afford a specialist)

Rant over- nothing I can do....which brings to the question
*
If you had a friend or family member name their baby something you planned on naming yours...would you pick a different name or does it not matter???*


----------



## mommy2baby2

What an odd woman Rowley. Sounds like she's very much jealous of the fact you have a beautiful baby and she feels she can't have one. Seriously, emotionally, she sounds like a sociopath and if her new husband (or anyone else in the fam) thinks doing that is "normal" then it's messed up. Sounds like most think she's in the wrong but as long as they offer support her toward the loss, they are supporting her naming her dead fetus after a very much alive cousin. You've handled it much better than I would have, I would have been pretty cruel if someone did that and named it after one of my daughters.

If someone used the name I had picked, I think I would still use it. Especially if that person was just a friend. Friendships are great but over time some can fade or go in different directions. Plus, what kind of friend flat out uses the name they knew you were planning on using? Undoubtedly, if her baby was born first she'd accuse YOU of stealing the name...

Within the family is a little harder. A couple of the names I'd like to use for a middle name have already been used by my cousin...They are amongst the more common middle names (Alexander) but I still feel like it's off limits, as much as I really want to use it. Hard decision. 

What do you think? What would you do?


----------



## rowleypolie

I wanted to name a baby Addison when I was pregnant with DD but a cousin had her baby a few months before me and named hers Addison so it was off limits but I have been thinking of Taylor for a name and it happens to be my maid-of-honors (haha- we have been married almost 6 years now) last name- do you think that would be weird


----------



## anna matronic

I'm getting a bit panicky! I have had 2 missed calls one yesterday and one today one on my mobile and one on my home phone. Both time numbers were witheld. Noe I am worried it is the doctors or hospital re my bloods.

But surely they would leave a message????


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> I'm getting a bit panicky! I have had 2 missed calls one yesterday and one today one on my mobile and one on my home phone. Both time numbers were witheld. Noe I am worried it is the doctors or hospital re my bloods.
> 
> But surely they would leave a message????

Try not to jump to conclusions. I was told that anything they needed to discuss about bloods would be done in the 16 week midwife appt. I would have thought they would leave a message if it was the hospital. My midwife left a message when she called me about my booking appt.

Hope it all turns out ok x


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting a bit panicky! I have had 2 missed calls one yesterday and one today one on my mobile and one on my home phone. Both time numbers were witheld. Noe I am worried it is the doctors or hospital re my bloods.
> 
> But surely they would leave a message????
> 
> Try not to jump to conclusions. I was told that anything they needed to discuss about bloods would be done in the 16 week midwife appt. I would have thought they would leave a message if it was the hospital. My midwife left a message when she called me about my booking appt.
> 
> Hope it all turns out ok xClick to expand...

Yeah mine did too, which is why I think it is nothing to do with the doctors :)

who is your midwife btw? As you are near me :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey everyone, sorry I have been MIA! I needed to take a couple of days away from everything. Its been nice to get out of the city and now we are leaving to go back tomorrow! I dont want to leave! 

Just as an update, my tummy is starting to pop :) I love it! My energy though has been non-existant. It sucks, but im just happy my belly is getting bigger.


----------



## Dragonfly

yoohooo I am here now!


----------



## jogami

rowleypolie said:


> I wanted to name a baby Addison when I was pregnant with DD but a cousin had her baby a few months before me and named hers Addison so it was off limits but I have been thinking of Taylor for a name and it happens to be my maid-of-honors (haha- we have been married almost 6 years now) last name- do you think that would be weird

Hey Rowley :D
How about Tayla or Tyla ???

Then it would still sound the same but be different!!!

Just a suggestion Xxx


----------



## twingletons

Saying hello over here in the second trimester!:flower:

I can't believe I am here!

Still being sick and the tiredness is a killer...eagerly awaiting the 'bloom'!

I have been following this thread in the 1st trimester but have been so ill have not felt positive enough to post.

Wanting to wish all you ladies a happy Second Trimester :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

Tyla is cute. I am thinking Maddison or Madeline too either way she would be Maddie- DD's name is Kayla so Tayla is just a little too close :) Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Happyhayley

I was doing madeline for awhile but then my husband and I argued about pronunciation. I feel happy that we finally have something solid for names (i hope i dont need to change them again) Cassidy Laura or John Michael. 

(p.s. Im not really supposed to post here I'm only 2nd tri but 1st tri is so quiet)


----------



## Happyhayley

p.p.s I meant I'm only 1st tri but its so quiet


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I think its funny that Madeline is a popular name lol. Thats what we are naming our lo if its a girl lol


----------



## anna matronic

I like it. But it reminds of of Madeline McCann and puts me off :(

Sorry :D But you are in the US so its ok :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

we are spelling it Madelynn(lynn for my mom's middle name) :D I am pretty sure its a girl lol so I want November to come soon because I want my little Maddy! XD


----------



## anna matronic

Thats nice :) I am not using my mums name cos she had a horrible welsh name. but if it is a boy it will have my dads middle name as its middle name (Andrew) which was also my grandads name :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no idea about names yet at all, took me till the end to decide William was getting his granddads name. So I have no idea on any more. It will take me right up to the end to decide again.


----------



## Mei190

Well, I might as well move over now too what with the box change on the ticker and everything. I won't decide on a name 'till I know the gender but already got my little book of notes.


----------



## fairygirl

Hey, thought I'd finally move over. :wave:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Hey girls...time for me to move over today *brings my pillows and duvet and gets comfy*


----------



## devonangel

welcome everyone x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hey Devonangel
Nice of u to join me in 2nd Tri xoxox

Hows u and bubs going??


----------



## you&me

I feel like I haven't posted on here in ages!!

15 weeks today :happydance: since first tri time seems to be flying!!

Everyone says I look blooming...I don't much feel it though :laugh2:

I really must make an effort on starting some bump pictures for comparison.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Dragonfly

I look blooming rank lol I really need a hair cut. Feel ok, forget I am pregnant this is so different from last time. I hope to god there will be no trouble today from in laws, I have stopped packing as I have no trailer and waiting on another one, so much stuff to still throw out but i cant wait to move to my new place.


----------



## sophie c

im with you DF, it soooo different this time i forget im pregnant, im feeling flutters but im not sure if its bubs yet! :D

feeling awsome tday 

xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have felt flutters and it is baby I remember it with william :)


----------



## anna matronic

I have too. but never sure of it is wind.

I am waiting for my landlord to call me. I hate these phonecalls :D I haven't sorted my council tax as the council is rubbish even though applied about a month ago after a row with them!! I think this is why he is ringing arghhhhhhh call me back hehe!!


----------



## lolpants

oooh its getting busier here! which is awesome news :D
So glad we all made it :cloud9:

I feel good apart from lack of sleep :sleep: (I swear its prep for the baby!!) and I had a go with my doppler again this morning, found the heartbeat very quickly and was very strong and clear :D He also appears to have moved from the right to the middle

:happydance: Happy weekend everyone :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

I am considering a doppler. I was always against it really, but I really wanna hear bubs hb :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all and welcome to all the new ladies who have joined us over here in 2nd tri :wave:

I am feeling good too, hopefully I can now start to eat a little healthier now I don't feel quite so queasy. 

I have a doppler and it is amazing to hear babies heart beat, especially as I am not feeling any flutters yet. When we first got it, it took ages to find but now it takes a matter of minutes and it is loud and strong! Baby also seems to have moved towards the centre.

I have a scan on Wednesday, I will be 16 weeks exactly. Can't wait to see it kicking about again!

Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## janelouise

i have decided to join 2nd trim now really quiet in 1st!! can my date be change to the 19th please xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I decided against one in last pregnancy as it would have made me paranoid if I couldnt pick it up right or I would doubt and maybe think its mine. The midwife always called with one near the end and listened every day it was nice. I do want one but I know what I will be like so I wont get one. 

Trying to hold down breakfast here :( not been sick in a long time i just ate when I was starving and trying to digest. Could go either way here. Also still loosing more weight, not that I am complaining.


----------



## sophie c

thought id post some "bump/flab" photos so i can compare, im nearly 15 weeks.

uxcuse the mess lol

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo079.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo078.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/Photo077.jpg


xx


----------



## sophie c

mannn my mirror makes me look smaller than i am lmao. dont be fooled, i am a size 18! hahah


----------



## anna matronic

I love mirrors that do that :D

Well have just spoken to landlord! Well he is selling my flat (I live on 2nd floor) but has offered me the ground floor flat if I want it. It is slightly bigger than mine and NO STAIRS :D :D :D


----------



## sophie c

woop woop!! xx


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Well have just spoken to landlord! Well he is selling my flat (I live on 2nd floor) but has offered me the ground floor flat if I want it. It is slightly bigger than mine and NO STAIRS :D :D :D

Just check that the windows are secure, or get him to put window locks on or whatever. Not only for your safety but also for insurance etc. Sounds good though, hope it's suitable for you x


----------



## anna matronic

Although it is ground floor it is not on the pavement as there is a basement, but yes I will deffo have to look into the security. I haven't seen it yet but he said it is the same as mine just a bit bigger :)

It helps me as I was gonna move out of here August when my tenecy ran out, then be homeless literally for a few months so it is good if I can get the flat ready before baby comes, then go to mum mums for a bit and then come back when I feel ready to be on my own :)


----------



## lolpants

OMG Sophie I want your mirror!!! hehe!! Nice looking bump - mine is nothing like a bump yet - just B shaped :(

I <3 my doppler as I've been sensible with it - just twice a week - once at weekends and once in the week. At 15 weeks baby is easy to find and its very clearly his heartbeat as is so much faster than mine!

Yey to the flat Anna :D That's fab news

Lol xx


----------



## fairygirl

Oh lol pants, b shaped with the dent at the belly button?? Well that describes my podge. Pic in my journal a page from end if anyone fancies being nosey. I think it is getting a bit higher and looks like a doughnut from the front. 

Good news on the flat Anna. Wish we knew where we were moving to!


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks guys, it is a weight off my mind, even though I was never gonna be on the street as was only gonna go to mums whilst on mat leave it just means I can prepare better for bubs and I like my flat and where I live, walking distance to town and beach across the road :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant tell if i have a bump I am a size 16 with a wobbly belly hanging down from last time so I still look 28 weeks preg :( I cant wait to look pregnant then I have an excuse for it lol

Thank god my new place is a ground floor , no stairs! also no one above me or on one side of me. I hope I Havant got the most haunted part as I heard rumours. Ok thats not a rumour that came from the owner to someone else. I have to pay rest of deposit soon and I just cant wait to move in. I cannot believe I am moving to a castle :) I will be crapping myself but hey lol I wont annoy ghosties if they dont annoy me.


----------



## lolpants

u have a lovely lil bump! Im sure when all our bellys have 'popped' we'll wish we were smaller! hehe!!

On a different note - I ordered my pushchair today :D Mama and Papas Luna Mix as was on offer in store, but the awesome sales guy told us to go back at bank holiday weekend as we can get all the extras (car seat and liners etc) a lot cheaper! We have a massive store in Cardiff and I love all the stuff there - especially the gingerbread range, so will no doubt be buying some at the end of the month too
Makes it all more real - I have a pushchair!! (well I will when I collect it in October hehe!)

Lol xx


----------



## sophie c

thanks for your comments ladies, i think im startin to get a bump but i still have my baby flab from alys xxx


----------



## rowleypolie

i love the pics sophie! You dont look a size 18 so I think I want your mirror too! I took some pics but not brave enough to post them- once i get another one in a couple weeks i will post them to compare!


----------



## sophie c

awww thanks rowley!!

i know i do love my mirror, but then when i go into the bathroom its a different sight in that one! lmao so its a tease!

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

how are you an 18? I am actually bigger than you yet a 16??? you look 14 or 12. I have bulky hips from last preg, all sits there still sagging down. Dam celeb bodies making it look easy to get it off, I didnt have the time to get it off constantly feeding and looking after baby.


----------



## sophie c

i dont know i just am! lmao!....ill see if i can find a fatter pic of me!! hehe may be 2 mins! x


----------



## sophie c

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/pic-1.jpg 
me at alys' christening

my last bump pic with alys about 39 weeks
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/pic2.jpg


----------



## rowleypolie

beautiful pics! you look awesome at 39 weeks- i wish i looked that good!


----------



## rowleypolie

here's a pic of me at 39 and 1/2 weeks! I love this pic! but i still have a B shaped belly my hand is at my belly button
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0066low.jpg
File size: 114.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sophie c

thats a lovely pic rowley!!! xxx


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi! Can I come and join you guys over here now, I'm 14 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Mei190

Is anyone else feeling really insecure about something being wrong as they have had their scan and have no symptoms anymore? Or is it just me? :( I am always feeling there is something wrong, and will do until my 20w scan in July it seems...


----------



## lolpants

Mei190 said:


> Is anyone else feeling really insecure about something being wrong as they have had their scan and have no symptoms anymore? Or is it just me? :( I am always feeling there is something wrong, and will do until my 20w scan in July it seems...

I've had times I've felt like that over the last couple of weeks - esp as my scan was at 10 weeks, so an even longer wait till next scan!! I've found my doppler helps - I have a listen twice a week and its so reassuring to hear baby's heartbeat :cloud9:

2nd Tri is a time when we are generally supposed to feel better anyways (although my 12th and 13th week were my worst so far!!) so it is probably just that were experiencing the 'blooming' stage :D

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no symptoms at all now, last prego I was throwing up all day every day till the end and had everything . After last scan I felt better knowing all was ok only that wait in between scans is a long wait. Scans are almost addictive if there was a machine for sale i would probably buy one (I would never be able to afford one) . But I stay calm and hope everything is ok as I spent the last pregnancy worrying when now I know theres no point on worrying till you reallyhave something to worry about if you get me then its just stressing. easy for me to say maybe as this is number two and number 1 i was a wreak!


----------



## anna matronic

I have no symptoms really, but I look preggo today!! It might just be the huge roast I had around 3pm though :D

Well I had a good day, I went shopping in town where there are NO maternity clothes. I ended up buying a few great things that should last throughout my pregnancy though, so am very pleased!

On a bad note, preggo brain kicked in again and I left my keys in Dorothy Perkins and didn;t realise for ages :D


----------



## Lydiarose

Heya everyone!!!
I cannot belive were all in second tri now!!

Update on me,
Im starting to show now my tummy is like a rock and my little pouch is popping out quite far.
My boobs have got up 3 cup sizes sadly there COVERD in bright red stretch marks :(
My doppler came about a few weeks ago im addicted to it baby was really really low when i first used it on my pubic bone near my hip!
Its been moving to a different spot every few days and its now half way between my pubic bone and belly button right where what i thought was fat but its obviously bump!

I have a very wriggily baby!

As for symptoms i dont have many except feeling exhausted (i thought that was supposed ti go in second tri)

I feel ill almost like a run down feeling,
im constantly thirsty aswell and my bodys itchy!!

And the heartburtn when it strikes it strikes hard! xx


----------



## Mei190

Glad I am not the only one. Well my tummy is very squidgy but not evident I have any kind of small bump unless I have my top off. Looks more like podge anyways, only I know it isn't as I was an extremely flat sized 8 before.

Cannot wait until the beginning of July for my next scan! It seems sooo far away, my birthday is blooming closer than the scan date..


----------



## BabyMama89

hey ladies....do i join at 13 weeks? or when? I'm due the 22nd but will be having the baby on the 10 or 12th by csection.


----------



## Mei190

I moved over at around 13w4 however seeing as it is so quiet over on first trimester, I would say move over :)


----------



## BabyMama89

aw thanks mei190 : ) yay! it is definately very quite over there! and lonely! haha..so how are all you ladies feeling!? i'm sick : ( but i'm going to post a bump photo this is 12w4d : )
 



Attached Files:







prego.jpg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 57


----------



## Dragonfly

I am jealous as I cant post a pic of my bump as I am fat and I cant see a baby bump , I can feel sort of something when I lift the flap left from last pregnancy that hangs there unattractively but thats about it I cant see anything. People probably think I am due soon.

I remember last time I told my parents when I was 8 weeks prego and my brother called as well,a week later my bro asked "am I an uncle yet?" :O I wasnt even as fat then he is 31 and obviously dosnt have a clue about how the human body works. HIs ex was the thickest girl I ever met , she didnt know where her brain was lol


----------



## babybear

Yeah 2nd tri. . . so when do I start to feel lees like the walking dead then? I'm sure someone promised it stopped at 12 weeks.


----------



## Dragonfly

I heard that to in last pregnancy and it didnt stop till the end though this one it did so theres hope yet lol


----------



## devonangel

ShanandBoc said:


> Hey Devonangel
> Nice of u to join me in 2nd Tri xoxox
> 
> Hows u and bubs going??

we are great thanks how are you and bubs x x


----------



## you&me

Those promises of feeling less like the dead are lies...all lies I tell you :laugh2:

At 15+2 I am still being sick on a daily basis...still so tired I could sleep for england, still having numerous in the night toilet trips...and still so damn moody!! Whoever said second tri is about 'blooming'...has obviously never been pregnant!!


----------



## janelouise

bless you i havnt had sickness for over a week so got my hopes up that it was over and now its back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
got my scan letter today 1st july seems ages away xx


----------



## you&me

I had a weeks break from the porclain friend for a week at about 12 weeks too...so thought that was the end of it...LOL..no chance though in my case!!

Oooohhhh....I love scans!! We have ours on 16th June...but am also having them at 24, 28, 32 and 36 weeks!!


----------



## Cocobelle

You&me, were you this unwell when you were having your little girl too? 

I was like Dragonfly when I was pregnant with my son, sick morning, noon and night from BFP right up until he was born, but this time nothing! I have felt a little queasy back in the early days but never been sick. I feel so well now that if it were not for my growing little bump I would think it was all a dream!


----------



## Dragonfly

I fret a bit that everything is ok as i do forget i am pregnant and am able to get on with things unlike last time. Second pregnancy's must be different, I think my doc was actually right for once lol I do get tired though but whats new I am running about after a toddler and trying to sort out the house for a move. My urge to murder certain poeple hasnt changed though lol


----------



## you&me

Cocobelle said:


> You&me, were you this unwell when you were having your little girl too?

I was worse...LOL...I had all day, every day sickness with her up until 28 weeks..and she was born at 29 weeks...I just don't do pregnant very well it would seem!!

Now, I am only being sick once a day, so I can handle that :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Beautiful baby bump pics ladies!

AFM, still a tired most days, but feeling pretty good otherwise.


----------



## Dragonfly

Yet again my in laws have started.Jaysus these people just cant be normal and must spread rumours. I dont even care actually as I was expecting a back lash of nastiness coming from them. Hopefully they will get tired and ignore us like we ignore them from now on. I have enough to keep me busy in my life they dont. Yeah apparently we are tool thieves! we steal tools from a van and sell them. Errm ok??? lol Thats what darren gets for offering to fix someone's van which he didnt even touch as he was so busy. And we hear this now from close fam after months. Sounds like someone invented a story because they are bitter. I can only ignore, laugh and get on with my life. Nothing else we can do. Pity them maybe as they are fuming away about us that had nothing to do with them. 
My phone is quieter and darrens actually in the house moving stuff about like he should be now because they arnt speaking to him. the joy!! He is allowed to be a dad for once. 

Anyway, I wish it was november as i cant wait till xmas! this will be baby number 2 1st and williams 2nd and I cant wait to see what my tree looks like in my new place! will be ace looking and if we get snow all the better. Moving in June and it cant come quick enough as i am changing my phone number and all and no one can get through the castle gate unless they call my mobile so no one can annoy us like his nasty family members. I can even let on i am not in as it goes through my mobile hehe.


----------



## BabyMama89

im dreadfully moody, ill, running to the potty at all hours of the night, can't rest well, soooo exhausted, so thirsty.....and SO sick : ( lol when does it end?!!! with my son it was a piece of cake pregnancy i never noticed any symptoms with him!!! lol why the sudden difference??? maybe a girl???? 

If you ladies have had ur first scan, what was the heartrate.... 

at my first the HR was 176
2nd was 167


xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I was like you in first preg and second is different, my first was a boy so I thought this one maybe a girl??? I am hoping to guess of symptoms of others as loads here get the sex told where as my hospital wont tell us at all. Them Chinese thing say girl and one says boy and the one that say girl where wrong with william to. I think birth is a good way to tall lol


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Still tired and sick here as well. Even though Im not as sick as often as I was, still sucks though. I turn 16 weeks this week! WHERE IS TIME GOING???? next thing I know its november and all of us ladies will start having our wonderful babies :D I still to the nightly trips though to go pee(its soooo irratating!) Last night though i was so exhausted since I didnt get hardly any sleep the night before. I had to run up to my parents house because they decided to get drunk and drank WAY too much. My mom ended up having alcohol poisoning and my dad was past out when we got there(we live an hour away and made it there in 30 mins :S) 

Not only that, we finally met my DH son the day before yesterday, the baby looks just like him!(Thank GOD!) The grandmother is telling us to take the kid away from the mom and get full custody because the mom is an unfit mother. She is living off the state and my hubby's child support checks. She is also putting the child in danger by taking him to different men's houses and spending the night! She barely knows these men and its really upsetting my husband. THEN!(this girl does NOT have her brain in right or something). She is living with her friend right now and they plan on getting a place together(neither of them work) but the friend's fiance is in prison for molesting and raping a child and he gets out in 2 months!!! Both of these women say he is innocent, and the whole time Im thinking "Well if he is innocent, why is he in prison???" Some people....Not only that but she has another son that the grandmother has custody of, she pretty much up and left him AGAIN and moved out with my hubby's son. So we are pissed because its putting the other LO in a lot of stress and he is getting depressed. I mean I feel bad for taking a mother's child away from her but at the same time the baby needs to be in a stable and safe environment. I cried about it all yesterday. I honestly dont know what to do. 

Sorry for the rant! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a dr's appointment tomorrow and Im excited! We might have a scan and if we do im going to ask to see if they can see the sex! :D


----------



## babybear

i walked through my first pregnancy. in fact I didn't know I was pregnant till I was about 10 weeks. 
This time I'm just reall tired I can't come home and go straight to bed. On the plus side I have a little wriggler in my belly now so that makes me feel alittle better.


Would any one like to be my bump buddy? I feel a little left out :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Think I am due same date as you. But whats bump buddy? I know I heard that here before but I never had one the last time.


----------



## rowleypolie

beauty- sorry you are going through that! maybe you can get full custody though and give her visitation on weekends or something. She seems like she needs to get her life in order so maybe limited visitation is the way to go- never know she might agree to it for the freedom it will give her to sleep around! haha! try not to stress out too much because baby gets the stress too- its better to try to calm down and relax just let it go the way it will go. good luck!

i had a wonderful day today my brother and sister in law came to visit and they were delightful! they spoiled dd like crazy and took us out to dinner! nice :)


----------



## Dragonfly

woohoo week 14 and I still dont look pregnant just fat. hurry up proper bump so I can have an excuse for actually being fat!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

thanks rowley. We went and seen the baby last night and dh got upset because lo wouldnt let us hold him(he is a shy baby). Plus it definetly doesnt help that the poor thing has two ear infections :( 

Well i have my appointment today :) really excited. My mil will be bringing me so that will be nice for her. I will update later


----------



## TySonNMe

Good luck beauty!


----------



## babybear

i just look fat too. I told someone at work today I was pregnant and she just looked at me as if I was insane. I do work in scrubs though which hide a mulitude of sins.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

well got back from my appointment. Everything is great! :) we didnt get a scan but my 20 week scan is 3-4 weeks(I have to get it schedualed). I did get to hear the heartbeat but....As soon as he got the doppler in the right place the little shit kicked it! It was amazing!!!! I didnt really feel anything, but it was cool to think that its getting big enough to where is doesnt like being pressed on(meaning I shouldnt sleep on my tummy anymore lol) I have to go back thursday and get my blood drawn for an AFP(or whatever it is abbreviated like)...i hate needles......EEEKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## Mei190

Had my blood taken today to check my iron stores as my prev. blood test showed I was lacking. Took 50 minutes to walk to the hospital (usually takes 20.min) and kept having to sit down as I was nearly being sick and stuff the whole way, I need a feel-better pill!!
Hopefully everything will fix itself soon, my migraine is doing my head in (literally!)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

wow...where is everyone????


----------



## jennyellen13

im here!!! lol :) got my midwife app today, dreading getting my blood results, hope it all looks better than last time xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

good luck :) im sure everything will go well :)


----------



## mommy2baby2

Beauty- When you say raped & molested a child, but is getting out in 2 months, do you know for a FACT that is what he was charged with or just the grandmother talking smack? As far as I know crimes against children have fairly long sentences (in the US, at least) and since he will now be on the sex offender list that would mean he would be unable to live with/be roommates with a woman with a child... 

You are from the US right? I forget. :)

But here is my opinion. EVERY SINGLE PERSON says they have a crazy ex. They (as well as family members) typically exaggerate and blow situations out of proportion because they do not like that ex. Disgruntled family members may also talk smack because they are disappointed (or whatever the reason). So what may really be a single mother, down on her luck, recieving government assistance, trying to save money by having a roommate (and dreaming big by wanting a house) and trying to date again (because she deserves to)...could mean something totally negative to someone like the Grandma, who is probably pissed that she's raising an child again instead of living it up in retirement and definitely doesn't want to do it with 2 kids (resentful)!

I don't know, I obviously don't know the situation but it seems whenever a man remarries, that suddenly the ex wife/girlfriend is suddenly unfit and the new wife feels the need to take away custody. Seriously, if the child was in that much harm, why didn't your husband step in before? Why hasn't the grandmother stepped in if your husband was unavailable to? Why hasn't the county stepped in? She wasn't that bad while he was sleeping with her...and she hasn't been that bad during the amount of time he's been paying child support.

Sorry situations like this tend to bother me as I've been through something similar first hand. Except *I* was suddenly the unfit mother, harassed, put down, threatened...the courts decided otherwise and I won full custody. My situation was a bit different though, instead of a new wife/gf it was his MOM.

So I guess all I'm saying is don't be so quick to judge and don't be so willing to take a woman's child without knowing the FULL TRUTH, not he said she said stuff...imagine if that were you ___ years from now. 

Just my 2 cents! :flower:


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well. I have my 16 week check up with the midwife this afternoon. Not sure whats going to happen, but at least I may beable to listen to the baby and get some reassurance. I'm counting down till the 16th June for my 20 week scan, I wish that was today haha oh well. Will give you all an update a bit later on!


----------



## Chatterbox84

ooo first post in 2nd tri November Sparklers!! :happydance:

No reason for posting just saying Hi! 

...oh wait, can you move me to EDD 17th November please? I was moved back 5 days at my first scan.

Thank yooou xx


----------



## Dragonfly

its quite humid today and cloudy, still throwing stuff out and moving in 2 weeks, I feel like I am at this forever and stuck at square 1. Least its a better place I am moving to anyway. Just hard when no one can look after william and everyone is busy, have dad towing stuff to the dump anyway and he has rented out a van for the move day which is 7th of June :) I cant wait to get loads of pics of william there! no more crappy backgrounds like my messy garden thats for sure. We have more than 700 acres go go around and rivers and castle ruins are there and god knows what else. 

anyway I am forgetting I am pregnant again and hope all is ok in there as its quiet if you get me. I want more movement, I hate when I cant feel it and i know its early but i have felt it before.


----------



## TySonNMe

Good point mommy2baby2. Thanks for sharing your story. I hadn't thought of things from the biological mother's point of view.

blkhairbeauty, I hope you all sort it out. If she is truly neglecting her child, I hope the courts grant your full custody.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

sorry to make you upset mommy2baby2. We are trying to sort out the facts and that was me trying to vent....i didnt mean to make someone on here upset, just letting some steam off ya know. Me and oh have been talking and until she gives a true HUGE reason in order for us to take the child we are just going to enjoy spending sometime with him. Mostly I was upset over the whole ordeal. I have more sense about things now and see a clearer picture of things(since im not upset :S). But it does not make sense to take a child away from a mother who is not doing anything wrong, and right now, she has not given us a reason to doubt. Again, im sorry for upsetting you Mommy2baby2 it was not my intent.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

*does a little dance* 

I have my energy back ....woo! 
This morning I have fed Joshua, hung out some washing. Cleaned, swept and mopped the kitchen, swepted the hall and dining room. Paid some bills. Off for a bath before work in a moment :) 

Productive times ... makes me feel so much better, i swear i did nothing at all for about 8 weeks lol


----------



## Happyhayley

My ticker moved...So I think that means I'm allowed to move over now...although I've snuck over a few times already. I am so happy to be moving on. Its so quiet in 1st tri and I get tired of reading about mc and bleeding sometimes. 

Anyways I also have been forgetting I am pregnant but we just got word that my son has been accepted into a procedure we have been waiting for for months and its in mexico so trying to get that all organized and then I'll sit down at the end of the day and remember the new baby and sort of feel guilty I forgot all day


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant even see that I am pregnant and forget! I just dont feel pregnant at all. Welcome to second tri! first flew by and i hope this one does to least when it starts to get darker the evenings we have sometihng to look forward to in November and before xmas! our early xmas presents.


----------



## Happyhayley

I am so excited when my due date is. Making my babies 1st x-mas when its 1 month old which means she'll (or it i dunno what it is) be so small and cute and make my family so happy


----------



## Dragonfly

I want my fam to come to my new place! they rarely visit and last time I seen some of them william was just born. I will have sandwiches on and have a celebration! I may even have a christening for both when I feel better just to get them into schools as its a requirement here we dont have a lot of integrated in the area. But I get another celebration out of that to! party at the castle :D i wont be embarrassed to bring guests in as my house rally looks like crap I think.


----------



## Happyhayley

sorta silly but I have this website bookmarked on my work computer so I can get to it easier and I just updated my bookmark so it goes to 2nd tri instead of 1st and that makes me stupidly happy


----------



## Dragonfly

no its not silly at all,. first tri is a scary time then when second comes you know its all going to be ok then. :) still worry of course but if all is well by now all is going to be ok thats what I am going to try and think anyway. I have both on my cp here so i comment on either when the other dies out completely thats when i will take it off my cp.


----------



## mamagreenbean

i have been so sick the last week with a cold.. im coughing so much i almost throw up..its worse than morning sickness..
i havnt checked in here a while.. so im just peeking in to see how everyone is.


----------



## mommy2baby2

Beauty, 
No worries, it didn't make me upset, even if it sounded like I was. I more or less just wanted to point out another point of view only because I had been through something similar. But it's good that your stepson has you, just in case! :flower:

Things with my husband did eventually get better though, as far as his mom...we're still working on things! :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im glad i didnt upset you. i felt bad :S but just an update, she pretty much abandoned the lo at her mothers house to go be with her bf and lied to us about taking him to the doctor the nurse warned us she was going to call child services on her if someone didnt show any effort in getting the little guy some help...so I might be having a lo in my midst within the next month...so im nervous :S

As for an update on me my belly is popping out so far now! and im starting to feel it rolling around in there!!!! My mom felt my belly last night and because she knew what she was trying too feel also felt the baby roll! she started to cry it was great! its definetly bigger and there is ALOT more pressure on my bladder i feel like i have to pee every 10 mins and i got up at least 5 times last night...BLEH! well hope everyone is well! And it feels like time is going SLOW because I just want the 15th to be here!!!


----------



## anna matronic

I went shopping today and bought some maternity gear :) Two pairs of linen trousers (black and white) and a balck dress for work :happydance:

I also looked at buggies. Currrently have my heart set on the Quinney Buzz, but it seems like it is gonna cost me a whopping £694 all in!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a mcclaren techno xlr (sounds like a car) lol but its a good pram and think it was like £200 at most. I had a britex visio and do not ever go near them i send it back when william was 8 months old as he was squashed it it and it was suppose to do him till he was 5 years old!


----------



## janelouise

anna matronic said:


> I went shopping today and bought some maternity gear :) Two pairs of linen trousers (black and white) and a balck dress for work :happydance:
> 
> I also looked at buggies. Currrently have my heart set on the Quinney Buzz, but it seems like it is gonna cost me a whopping £694 all in!!!!

im love the quinny buzz too it really lovely and have seen a few new ones on ebay for about 400ish with the dreamy carry cot worth having a look x


----------



## lolpants

I've already ordered my pushchair combo thanks too bank of Mum and Dad :D
I have gone for the Mama and Papas Luna mix one, with all the extras- still well under £400 brand new!!

Beautiful weather here in the UK today - so I've been in and out of the sun trying to top up my vitamin D... I do feel like I am proper in the blooming stage now - my nails, hair and skin are all better, sickness and pain is gone, its just the lack of sleep and a few nasal problems thats effecting me now! 

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all, 
Its been such a lovely day, I have even got some colour to my legs now, ready to wear some of my new maternity dresses and skirts :happydance:
I have a proper little bump now but still can't feel any movement.

I think I am also in the blooming stage although (shock horror) I keep leaking a little bit bit every thime I sneeze! I thought that only happened much later on!

I can't wait to go pram shopping, I have not bought a thing yet, not even a pair of tiny socks! I will do as soon as I have had my 20 week scan.

Enjoy a very sunny Sunday tomorrow!


----------



## jennyellen13

Dragonfly, thats the buggy im going to get, my mums got the xt and if its not in bad condition i might just use that instead of mum buying the xlr for me, but i know they are good, and lightweight so ideal for me when its just me and bubs :) xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have mega heartburn! had this last pregnancy to. No amount of rennies cure they just dont agree with me so its milk milk milk. 

Lovely day here today! william is tanned even though he had sun lotion on, his neck is brown, his dad is tanned so he is darker skin than me. great I look like a light bulb :(


----------



## Dragonfly

jennyellen13 said:


> Dragonfly, thats the buggy im going to get, my mums got the xt and if its not in bad condition i might just use that instead of mum buying the xlr for me, but i know they are good, and lightweight so ideal for me when its just me and bubs :) xxx

I like it its easy to manover,smooth running, adjustable and no bother. Not like the other monstrosity I had. I think I will need a twin one and I see the xlr is in a twin for £270 which is an ok price.


----------



## divershona

hi, sorry to be a pain but my EDD of 5th novemeber has been changed to the 20th

which is my dear old dad's birthday so he's super excited, more than me i think which is saying something


----------



## anna matronic

DragonFly can you go to the doctors and get a massive bottle of Gaviscon? Everyone I know who has had bad heartburn has sworn by this. Will be free with your exemption card :)


----------



## Dragonfly

My due date is the day after my mums birthday and my last dd with William was due on my birthday 2009 but didnt come to well after it. 

I bet I am the only one sitting in today but its roasting! I near died of heat exhaustion and I am so drained from it. I think I will hang around inside till its cooler.


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> DragonFly can you go to the doctors and get a massive bottle of Gaviscon? Everyone I know who has had bad heartburn has sworn by this. Will be free with your exemption card :)

gives me a bad inside, dosnt agree with me hence the milk. I went through this a lot worse in last pregnancy and i was sick of sitting on the loo in agony over things like gaviscon or throwing it up again. Milk is fine. Its only when I eat certain things that causes it.


----------



## anna matronic

Aww hun, hope you feel better. I haven't suffered this. My sister had it terrible and gave birth to a hairy monkey. I wonder if it is true, you get bad heartburn when baby has loads of hair. I am thinking mine won't be hairy as I, although have dark hair am really fair skinned as it fob xx


----------



## Dragonfly

William was born with thick dark hair, I don't think that true though the heartburn thing. Just another myth., cont have it now though I will when I go and eat what I want for my lunch. It was so bad with William I was throwing up pure acid so this is nothing. Other than that occasional I cant complain.


----------



## Dragonfly

so noisey up here today !! neighbours are out with quads and mini motos the whole day and I cant believe william has slept through it,. you never get a nice peaceful sunny day always noise then. I normally wouldnt mind only they came up to the front of my house with it and its just getting on my wick. Well only another 2 weeks left living here before I move into a castle!


----------



## anna matronic

I am exhausted, been in the garden all day trying to get bump a little colour!! Or at least a bit of vitamin D :) BBQ cooked by my step dad was fab and I have now collapsed.

I have now gone into severe flabby mode, belly had proper popped out but is not round and hard :D


----------



## Dragonfly

I ate 2 bountys. I feel rotten now. Severely fed up, was a nice day and I was inside with william while his dad was out having a social life and I dont have any to talk about. currently not speaking tio him I dont care how much chocolate he got me.


----------



## lolpants

Had my screening for downs this morning... everything crossed I'm low risk!!
and Midwife tomorrow :D
Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

We booked our flights to Mexico for my sons treatment. We leave June 13th. I am very excited but at the same time very worried about money.


----------



## janelouise

Happyhayley said:


> We booked our flights to Mexico for my sons treatment. We leave June 13th. I am very excited but at the same time very worried about money.

bless you hun i bet its a mix of feelings going all, the best when you go lovely will be thinking of you all xx


----------



## lolpants

I had a shock this morning - I've lost 8kg (over a stone)!!? I haven't been careful with what I've eaten and my trousers are all defo smaller!?! anyone else had similar? 

GL for the 13th Hayley

Lol xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Good luck Happyhaley. You will be in my prayers. 

Well I woke up this morning, and what did i see....about 8 inches of SNOW!!!!! I seriously want to move to somewhere warmer! I mean it goes from being almost 80 degrees to snow, Utah weather is sooooo unpredictable! As for the baby, :) DH felt it kicking last night! Within the past couple days it has been getting stronger and stronger! It mostly happens when im paying attention and relaxed but its an amazing feeling and I cant believe my hubby felt it! The look on his face was priceless! :) Anyone else feeling stronger movements?


----------



## you&me

The movements I have been feeling have got a lot stronger over the last few days too :)

This weather is doing me in now :dohh: my ankles and feet are swollen from being on them for a few hours...have spent the most part of the weekend with them dunked into a cold paddling pool...I am hoping it cools down tonight, or storms at least...I need a good night's sleep...LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

Where are you blackhair that its snowing? its sunny and warm here for once. 

I lost weight to, just over half a stone. So tired though from sorting out stuff in the house, havnt started packing I am still throwing stuff out and clearing the place! only getting a bit at a time done as I have WIlliam to look after and everyone seems to have done a runner on me when they said they would help. My dad takes the rubbish away I dont want so thank god for that.


----------



## babybear

I still look nowhere near pregnant and this is number 2. I was bigger with my son at this stage than I am now


----------



## Dragonfly

me to. I cant see it at all on me, I can see fat but not pregnant. I have that wobbly sack hanging there from last pregnancy, just hangs and looks like something plastic sugary can only get rid of.


----------



## Mei190

I have more a bloated look than anything at the moment, but only I know it is something else, as usually I have a high metabolism and a complete flat tummy. 

Had a major disaster today, got stuck in my dress which I tried on to see if it still fit (as most of my clothing is becoming a lil' too snug, or not fitting correctly) and got stuck in it for 4 hours until partner came home to help pull it off me. :haha: 
Had a little crying fit about how I feel fat, but seem to have got over it now, the weight will come off afterwards. Guess that is what you get from having a previous eating problem that seems to have set me off a little today.


----------



## Happyhayley

So many posts in 2nd tri about teams blue or pink...I really cant wait till I find out.


----------



## Dragonfly

I get a tad jealous of them posts as I wont know till the end and so many ask me what it is and I havnt a clue till birth. :( Least some of you get the choice of knowing, though I think i like the element of surprise I still cant help getting jealous anyway. I can feel mine fluttering about the odd time in me. Not as active as William though but its early days yet. Heartburn is the theme now and I am out of milk here and Darren has taken william out for a walk to the shop and he has no phone on him and I have forgotten to tell him to get milk! looks like I will be throwing up lava.


----------



## anna matronic

I shall find out the sex 5 weeks on Thursday, I really really can;t wait :D

DF, you shall just have to send him out again when he gets back!! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

he has been walking and cycling all day and out again so I would feel bad the shops a fair bit away to. Shop is closer in my new place though you can see it at the end of the drive way but at the end of my drive way the Ira killed loads of soldiers so i aint ever going down there at night time to walk to no shop! always hated driving pasty there on my bike feels weird. Darren wouldn't care though so he is nominated to go to the shop up there lol

my neighbours are so nosey, they drive past really slow when they have no reason to be outside my house and stare in! they caught wind we are moving then and she has been at this all week. She was so obvious! I was looking right at her looking in at me and all! maybe i should turn on the lighhts so she can see a bit better next time. She will be at the door questioning next she is a gossip and already has been at 2 of the neighbours after looking in my house. I dont talk to her. I think she has a screw loose. Everyone here has a screw loose but her and the other police harasser are the worst.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

heartburn is kicking in for me now as well...and i live in Utah. Snow is rediculous here, a couple years ago it snowed in July!!! it was insane!


----------



## Cocobelle

I think I must be the only one that has still not felt any movements. Bah!

Good luck with your sons treatment Hayley, I hope it goes really well for you. We still don't know if we should go away or not, every one (including MW) keeps saying don't risk it but we LOVE our holidays abroad and this will be our last one just the two of us.

What to do, what to do. 

Other than that, I am loving the sunny weather, I am no longer pasty and white :happydance: I always feel better with a bit of colour on me. 

On the weekend I packed away all my clothes that won't be fitting me for a little while and then replaced them with lots of new ones that will! Its so much better now I can open my wardrobe and know that what ever I pick out to wear, actually fits!

I can't wait to go baby stuff shopping, I have not got a thing yet, has every one else already started?


----------



## Dragonfly

only because I know what it feels like cocobelle thats how i know and william was a kicker he used to try and push my OH out of the bed in the womb when I was cuddling him as he was turned around the wrong way. So dont worry if you cant feel it I only felt it slightly a few times perhaps this is another kicker also. 

I am always white., :( people will mistake me for a ghost in my new place and william has a tan and his dad is even darker, so jealous.


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey i have just moved over to second trimester i am 14+1 and due 22nd november xx


----------



## Happyhayley

Hi mumtobe I am due the 23rd so pretty close. I feel excited to be 14 weeks today. makes 2nd trimester feel more offical but now that I've reached this milestone I really want to be 20 weeks and find out the sex.


----------



## majm1241

Am I here now or do I have to wait until next week? I am 13 weeks today! Some websites say I am and others say next week! :shrug:


----------



## Happyhayley

its a grey area. Come on over though. I came over at 13 weeks 3 days when my ticker changed some come at 13 others wait till 14


----------



## ssmith1503

Cocobelle said:


> I think I must be the only one that has still not felt any movements. Bah!
> 
> Good luck with your sons treatment Hayley, I hope it goes really well for you. We still don't know if we should go away or not, every one (including MW) keeps saying don't risk it but we LOVE our holidays abroad and this will be our last one just the two of us.
> 
> What to do, what to do.
> 
> Other than that, I am loving the sunny weather, I am no longer pasty and white :happydance: I always feel better with a bit of colour on me.
> 
> On the weekend I packed away all my clothes that won't be fitting me for a little while and then replaced them with lots of new ones that will! Its so much better now I can open my wardrobe and know that what ever I pick out to wear, actually fits!
> 
> I can't wait to go baby stuff shopping, I have not got a thing yet, has every one else already started?

Im the same cocobelle, still haven't felt anything and we're due on the same day. Must just be something about that haha


----------



## ssmith1503

I've bought the cot (mamas and papas had a great sale on), moses basket and stand, a steriliser although i am going to breast feed (hopefully) for the first few weeks, baby monitors, dummies (just in case) nappies, clothes, quite a bit really. But my theory is if i buy things more regularly it won't really effect our incomes etc. I'm getting the mothercare spin pram, but mums buying that. I just can't wait until we know the sex then we can get more clothes that aren't white or yellow.

Hows everyone else getting on with buying stuff?


----------



## Happyhayley

Its good that you bought the sterilizer. With my son I was so like I'M GOING TO BREASTFEED! and then I couldn't and we have no formula and no bottles I was using a reusing the disposible bottles from the hospital until a kind friend came to see the new baby and bought me some bottles as a gift


----------



## Mumtobe1985

Happyhayley said:


> Hi mumtobe I am due the 23rd so pretty close. I feel excited to be 14 weeks today. makes 2nd trimester feel more offical but now that I've reached this milestone I really want to be 20 weeks and find out the sex.

yea i want to be 20 weeks aswell i cant wait to know whether i am team blue or team pink lol xx


----------



## lolpants

I've bought a few things in the Asda (equivalent too wallmart for our US friends) event - like a steriliser (although I too will breastfeed if I can) a travel cot and little bits like scratch mitts with funny things written on them - gonna wait too know sex too before I go mad! Parents have bought pushchair etc and Nan is gonna buy cot - so we only have to redecorate nursery and buy the little things *phew*

OMG I had midwife appt today - turns out Ive been listening to my own heartbeat for last 4 weeks on my doppler!!! she did find babies heartbeat and was good and strong :D

Lol xx

ps Coco - still no movement for me!


----------



## Happyhayley

Once a week or so sometimes I think I feel a movement but I don't know for sure and I havent felt it in awhile. I have no reason not to worry but I've been so busy and I sort of forget I am pregnant sometimes or dont think about it at all then when I do think about it I think gosh I dont feel so pregnant anymore. 

The reassurence I had when I saw my baby on the scan a few weeks ago has left me and its a long time till the next scan.


----------



## makeithappen

i havent felt any movement either! im soooo relieved to hear im not on my own. ive been reading on here for a while now about everyone feeling fluttering etc but im still waiting for my turn!


----------



## Mrs. October

I haven't felt any movements either. When I saw my doctor yesterday she mentioned that since this is my first baby I might not feel anything until 20 or 22 weeks!!


----------



## makeithappen

phew thats good to know! i panick over everything and i mean *everything* and that is something thats really been playing on my mind. also _I think_ i look a little more pregnant but no one notices at all!! instead 2 people today have asked me have i lost weight....i wana scream :haha:


----------



## Mrs. October

makeithappen said:


> phew thats good to know! i panick over everything and i mean *everything* and that is something thats really been playing on my mind. also _I think_ i look a little more pregnant but no one notices at all!! instead 2 people today have asked me have i lost weight....i wana scream :haha:

HAHAHA!! It's so funny that you said that because I had the SAME thing happen to me a couple weeks ago at my job. This guy at my job told me that whatever I was doing I should keep doing it because I have lost a lot of weight - I guess I'm doing an ok job of hiding my bump :winkwink:


----------



## makeithappen

my friend is 11 weeks pregnant and has a complete bump, no mistaking it for anything else! im soooo jealous lol! i have a bit of a tummy from before i was pregnant. i was a size 14, maybe it will just take longer for it to become a noticable bump to the outside world........_''hurry up bump!!!''_


----------



## Dragonfly

I got loads of clothes for me ordered online and assessories and all! Ireally cant wait to get it all as I have been looking like crap for a long time and havnt got any cloths at all left i have worn them all to death what little I have so I went all out and got loads! even got sunglasses to. Just cant wait till they arrive and hope nothing messes that up as I am moving in 2 weeks, least I will look nice in my new place i really look like the estate tramp here :( you forget about you when you have a baby, all goes to baby. I did even get him shoes and some cloths today also. This is because i dont have to buy oil for this house as my new one is gas! woohoo.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

My doctor says i have a kickboxer in me lol. I have been feeling little pops throughout the day now! This is my first as well, I think it just has to do with how "in tune" you are with your body :)


----------



## makeithappen

id say im pretty in tune and theres definitely no movements strong enough for me to feel yet. when it happens believe me i'll know :haha: i wait for it every day. 

i found this -

_There is a wide range of normal. "Most" women feel fetal movement (quickening) at 18 weeks if it is their first baby (i.e. 18 weeks from your last menstrual period -- LMP). The normal range is 18 to 24 weeks (LMP). _

so its still early days.


----------



## Happyhayley

my first pregnancy I didnt feel anything till 20 weeks. I think I have been feeling something once a week or so this time but then again it could be nothing.

It feels like small bubbles poping in my lower abdomen to me. I think its ony when my baby swims really close to the front


----------



## Dragonfly

feels like sometihng tickling from the inside for me. not all the time though but starting to notice it a bit more. People where watching my belly move in waiting rooms in amazement near the end feet sticking out and all.


----------



## rai

Mrs. October said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> phew thats good to know! i panick over everything and i mean *everything* and that is something thats really been playing on my mind. also _I think_ i look a little more pregnant but no one notices at all!! instead 2 people today have asked me have i lost weight....i wana scream :haha:
> 
> HAHAHA!! It's so funny that you said that because I had the SAME thing happen to me a couple weeks ago at my job. This guy at my job told me that whatever I was doing I should keep doing it because I have lost a lot of weight - I guess I'm doing an ok job of hiding my bump :winkwink:Click to expand...

It's that pregnancy glow! Just makes your whole body looks good.:winkwink:


----------



## Cocobelle

I would say I am pretty in tune with my body too, after all I have had it for 38 years :lol:
I am one of those who can tell exactly when I ovulate each month and from which side, so there is not much that goes on in there that I don't know about!

This is also my second pregnancy so I have felt those first movements before. I guess some will always feel things earlier than others as after all we all have different bodies with different babies all lying in different positions. I just wish mine would hurry up and make its self known!

x


----------



## anna matronic

OH MY GOD ..... I had a nap after work and had a dream I had sex with my friends boyfriend. The dream was so real, she was giving me evils while he was flirting with me. It was even so real that we had sex in the dream and I remember the feeling of when he went inside.

I am sooooo embarressed. I need to get laid LOL :D


----------



## rai

Hiya Everyone!!:flower:

I'm probably the last one to cross over. I didn't want to move over until after my dr appt. I had my 2nd dr appt today. And all looks well. I lost about 2 lbs since my last weigh in (probably closer to 3 lbs, but I had a full bladder when they weighed me). But dr wasn't worried. I had no morning sickness my 1st tri, but I did have a decrease in appetite. 

Baby Speggy heartbeat was 156 today, last time it was 175 so it has slowed down alot. I know there is some old wive tale about predicting gender from the heartbeat but I wonder at what pt that is supposed to be done..seems like at earlier stages the heartbeat will be faster.

Hubby came with me today. There was no sonogram done so I was disappointed. Hubby missed the 1st appt (my mom went with me though) so he won't see Speggy moving in the sonogram for another 8 weeks.

I can't believe how quickly time is passing...It seems like just yesterday I was POAS trying to determine whether I saw the 2nd line. 

I'm soooo glad to be over here. :hugs:


----------



## rai

Cocobelle said:


> I would say I am pretty in tune with my body too, after all I have had it for 38 years :lol:
> I am one of those who can tell exactly when I ovulate each month and from which side, so there is not much that goes on in there that I don't know about!
> 
> 
> 
> x

It wasn't until I was TTC that I realized that the abdomen pains I was having was a precursor to ovulation. For years I would tell my doctor(s) that I had this pain. I had about 3 CT scans over the years, just for them all to be normal. But when I was trying to conceive I read about the ovulation pains that some women get, so now I'm assuming that what the pains were.


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> OH MY GOD ..... I had a nap after work and had a dream I had sex with my friends boyfriend. The dream was so real, she was giving me evils while he was flirting with me. It was even so real that we had sex in the dream and I remember the feeling of when he went inside.
> 
> I am sooooo embarressed. I need to get laid LOL :D

This happens to me, weird sex dreams with people I dont even like in that way , happened last time to. Then I cant look at that person lol its not two timing if its in a dream is it :wacko:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I honestly think my hormones are going INSANE! all of my dreams lately, have been sex dreams...and dh and I havent "played" in 2 weeks.....i need to get some!!!!!!!!!!! HA HA!!!


----------



## ssmith1503

Im so glad i've started buying things! My car failed it's MOT today badly. Luckily it's not our family car, it's more my little run around one so thats a good thing. Another £280 aghhhh. Then I went to put the pressure washer in the garage and the spring on the garage door broke, so now the door is broken. I calmly shut and locked the garage and came upstairs and cried. My 9 year old son saw me and asked what was wrong so I told him it was just the car and garage door, and he was like it's not mum, something else has to be wrong you wouldn't cry because of that! Bless him he got me to play tottenham hotspurs monopoly to take my mind of it! Kids are priceless


----------



## Cocobelle

ssmith1503 said:


> Im so glad i've started buying things! My car failed it's MOT today badly. Luckily it's not our family car, it's more my little run around one so thats a good thing. Another £280 aghhhh. Then I went to put the pressure washer in the garage and the spring on the garage door broke, so now the door is broken. I calmly shut and locked the garage and came upstairs and cried. My 9 year old son saw me and asked what was wrong so I told him it was just the car and garage door, and he was like it's not mum, something else has to be wrong you wouldn't cry because of that! Bless him he got me to play tottenham hotspurs monopoly to take my mind of it! Kids are priceless

Bless him, he sounds like a little sweetie x


----------



## majm1241

rai said:


> Hiya Everyone!!:flower:
> 
> I'm probably the last one to cross over. I didn't want to move over until after my dr appt. I had my 2nd dr appt today. And all looks well. I lost about 2 lbs since my last weigh in (probably closer to 3 lbs, but I had a full bladder when they weighed me). But dr wasn't worried. I had no morning sickness my 1st tri, but I did have a decrease in appetite.
> 
> Baby Speggy heartbeat was 156 today, last time it was 175 so it has slowed down alot. I know there is some old wive tale about predicting gender from the heartbeat but I wonder at what pt that is supposed to be done..seems like at earlier stages the heartbeat will be faster.
> 
> Hubby came with me today. There was no sonogram done so I was disappointed. Hubby missed the 1st appt (my mom went with me though) so he won't see Speggy moving in the sonogram for another 8 weeks.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly time is passing...It seems like just yesterday I was POAS trying to determine whether I saw the 2nd line.
> 
> I'm soooo glad to be over here. :hugs:

I just moved here today too! I like the feeling of starting 2nd Tri that I got too excited! LOL 

My first appt the hb was 167 and the last one was 159. They said pretty normal but I still sure do feel like I am having a girl. I lost 5 lbs since I got preggers. They did not worry about that either. I was happy! LOL


----------



## Imalia

I guess I'll come over here now too, my EDD is 30th November, although I'll be induced before that because of my diabetes. 

First trimester seemed to go so slowly while I was waiting to get past those first risky weeks, but now I can't believe how quickly 13 weeks has been


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Its crazy to think that some of us ladies are almost half way!!!!! I remember looking at 20 weeks from about 5 or 6 weeks and being like OMG!!! thats forever away! lol


----------



## mommy2baby2

so true! I used to think the same thing beauty! 

*So, I've started lactating...not milk or anything yet, but the clear colustrum. Kind of embarrassing. I plan on nursing but the  isn't even here yet. DH and I were messing around and normally I love him to play with my breasts but I had to stop him because of the leaking...sigh! 

Anyone else?*


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im in the same boat hun!!! dh is entertained by it and its HILARIOUS! But its too the point where i have to wear pads in my bras to stop it from getting my bras soaked! lol


----------



## rowleypolie

hello girls! sorry i havent been on here in awhile. We had family come to visit and I have been soooo busy- plus they were staying in the computer room so not alot of internet time! I have been feeling kinda yucky lately. I had some red mucous the other day that freaked me out- but i was too busy to go to the same day clinic and now i feel dumb going because its been a few days! i hope everything is okay down there. I am pretty sure I feel movement though!

about leaking- it hasnt started yet for me but i am so tender that they are off limits- and my sex drive is like gone- but i am still having weird sex dreams! omg- last night was a same sex dream and that was different! i have never ever in a million years been attracted to females so dont understand where its coming from! blaming hormones! maybe i should tell dh about it- i bet it would get him excited! hahaha


----------



## you&me

We heard our babies heartbeat yesterday at the midwives...it was 135bpm :happydance:

I have my triple blood test this morning.

And it is 3 weeks til anamoly scan day on the 16th June!! :happydance: Time seems to be going so quickly now!!


----------



## newbie

Morning everyone!
Hmm, really don't have time to be on here before the school run but I was just so excited! My friend had her twins and I've just seen pics, awww theyre soooooo cute! Ah cant wait til November!
xx


----------



## Cocobelle

17 weeks for me today :happydance: it doesn't seem possible that I will be half way there in just three weeks time!

Welcome to those who have finally joined us in 2nd tri :hi: I remember feeling such relief when I finally made it over.

You&me, my scan is the same day as yours, can't wait. Good luck with your triple test. I had my results back last week (combined PAPP-A, Nuchal Scan & Triple Test) and my results are less than 1:10 000. I am really happy with that. 

No leaky boobies for me but then I am not really blessed in the boob department and they have not even grown a cm! I never get the fun stuff, the bigger boobs, not the leaking :rofl:

I wonder who will be the first of us to have their babies sex officially confirmed? It won't be me as we are staying on team yellow. At least that is the plan :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

im 16wks today! :) but no leaking yet! lol it take me awhile to leak since this is my 1st baby.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi!

Please can I join you all?

According to my dating scan, I'm due 29th November. 

Hope to get to know you all soon xx


----------



## Dragonfly

When I got out of hospital with William I remember cuddling my OH to sleep and drowned him in bresstmilk. You leak everywhere till your body knows the right amount to make for baby so thats a few months of leaking, plenty of tops I had to have to change into and breast pads. I think i leaked at 20 weeks or something cant remember. Was freaky seeing that as I had no idea that would happen I didnt even know about breastfeeding as it just isnt done here. William is 15 months old and they still have no breastfeeding size chart to measure him by so they always say he is underweight but not to worry as they have wrong charts they are formula ones. I do hope they have them for next baby so I can not be so confused. 

Feel dizzy and sick today. :(


----------



## fairygirl

Had a check up at the hospital today, uterus measures perfectly to dates, heartbeat 145bpm, no problems mentioned from blood results. Baby is on my bladder, could've guessed that! Also asked midwife if what I had felt was the baby and she said yes :) This morning it was like little thumps.


----------



## barasti

I want leaky boobies! :mamafy:


----------



## misskat29

Can I join the November sparklers. My due date from dating scan is 24th nov. 

I'm so excited to be in the 2nd tri, although have had a nose over hear abit over the last week &#57430;


----------



## jogami

Lol well ladies I found out my baby's gender! We went for a private scan on Monday and it was the best thing I ever did! It was well worth every penny!

We are on Team BLUE :D Cannot wait to meet my little PRINCE Xxxxxxxxxx I love him so much my heart will burst Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Yay Jogami, you are the first to find out! Congratulations on joining Team Blue :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Hello to all the new 2nd Tri'ers!!

I had midwife appt yesterday too - 150 bpm - is that about right?? I am awaiting downs testing too *fingers and toes crossed* babies ok!! Really don't fancy having a aminio!!

I am gonna hopefully find out sex of baby - which is 3 weeks tomorrow - its still a surprise either way - whether we find out at 20 weeks or 40 weeks!! But at least I can get stuff in and not have to rush out after babies born. If baby don't cooperate then I'm gonna go for a private one :D

My nipples seem to have got very dry white stuff on them - I guess this is not leakage??

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I do want to know the sex just because I am impatient but then I dont, hey makes no difference they wont tell anyway. I thought it was a girl and last time I was right but now I think boy for some reason. I used the Chinese sex things again and one that was right with William says its a boy even though symptoms are different. I will be wreaking my head till the end! and everyone around me to with guessing and asking if i know when no one around here knows the sex of babies till birth so I dont know why they ask. No private scans either.


----------



## makeithappen

lolpants i have this on my nipples too!!!


----------



## weezyweu

I have this on my nipples too, but no leaking. Just booked a scan for Saturday to find out if boy or girl sooooo excited. Have one of each at minute and really don't care what it is but want to but a pink or blue!!!!!!


----------



## weezyweu

sorry can you change my date to 4th November please.

Thanks


----------



## blkhairbeauty

CONGRATS ON TEAM BLUE!!! :) Im getting so anxious! these next three weeks need to hurry! I will update the list for everyone :D Im so excited for EVERYONE!! 

As for an update for me, ive been sick for the past couple days which has been no fun. But I keep feeling my lo(mostly when im laying down and relaxed). I want to go do a private scan but money is way tight right now :S so i have to be patient. Maybe I will just start that baby blanket i wanted to start knitting! lol. 

I want to go camping! lol. Yesterday was so nice that all i wanted to do is go! ha ha! We got to go play with my dh's son yesterday as well! OMG i cant wait to just take him home with us(for now we are going to do weekends) Im so excited to love on him. He tried walking towards us too and it was awesome! I wanted to post a pic so i am :) lol
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/l_021af4f52af34a4fa0933e15bf591e26.jpg


----------



## ssmith1503

We have just booked a camping trip in August. I will be 30 weeks what have i let myself in for! Will still be fun though. 

My scan is on the 16th June as well it was at 1330 but had to change it to1530 as oh can't finish work that early. So now i've got to wait even longer to hopefully find out the sex.

Oh my garage door is fixed too which is good!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Lola Dipo

Hi..I'm a November Sparkler as well..am 14wks gone nd my EDD is 21st Nov. Pls,cud u put my name up as we'll? :)


----------



## babybear

I've just stopped leaking. Was still producing milk from having my son 2 1/2 years ago (breast fed for over 12 months) I think my body has finally realised it needs to save its energy to grow this little one instead of sustaining my son.


----------



## Bambi1985

Finally had my scan today, please can you change me to 24th (was 25th)


----------



## rai

majm1241 said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Everyone!!:flower:
> 
> I'm probably the last one to cross over. I didn't want to move over until after my dr appt. I had my 2nd dr appt today. And all looks well. I lost about 2 lbs since my last weigh in (probably closer to 3 lbs, but I had a full bladder when they weighed me). But dr wasn't worried. I had no morning sickness my 1st tri, but I did have a decrease in appetite.
> 
> Baby Speggy heartbeat was 156 today, last time it was 175 so it has slowed down alot. I know there is some old wive tale about predicting gender from the heartbeat but I wonder at what pt that is supposed to be done..seems like at earlier stages the heartbeat will be faster.
> 
> Hubby came with me today. There was no sonogram done so I was disappointed. Hubby missed the 1st appt (my mom went with me though) so he won't see Speggy moving in the sonogram for another 8 weeks.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly time is passing...It seems like just yesterday I was POAS trying to determine whether I saw the 2nd line.
> 
> I'm soooo glad to be over here. :hugs:
> 
> I just moved here today too! I like the feeling of starting 2nd Tri that I got too excited! LOL
> 
> My first appt the hb was 167 and the last one was 159. They said pretty normal but I still sure do feel like I am having a girl. I lost 5 lbs since I got preggers. They did not worry about that either. I was happy! LOLClick to expand...



I feel a boy (probably because I know hubby really wants our first to be a boy). What's your due date?


----------



## rai

Imalia said:


> I guess I'll come over here now too, my EDD is 30th November, although I'll be induced before that because of my diabetes.
> 
> First trimester seemed to go so slowly while I was waiting to get past those first risky weeks, but now I can't believe how quickly 13 weeks has been


Hi Imalia:flower:. I love your name. I think I will probably end up with gestational diabetes. My mom had it when she was preggo with me (only me none of my other siblings) and she keeps telling me that I was a "big baby". I think I was 8 lbs 9 ounces whereas my siblings were both in the 6 lb range. 

How early are you going to be induced?


----------



## rai

Cocobelle said:


> I wonder who will be the first of us to have their babies sex officially confirmed? It won't be me as we are staying on team yellow. At least that is the plan :)


Yeah for TEAM YELLOW :happydance::happydance: I'm on Team YELLOW too.


----------



## rai

@jogami: Congrats on the baby boy!!!

So leaky boobs is something I should expect huh? This is my first one, so I learn so much from this site. 

@Dragonfly: I didn't know that breastfed babies are typically smaller than formula fed babies. Is this true even if you express your breastmilk and feed them from the bottle? I guess I'm trying to figure out if it is something about the breastmilk or is it due to the babies having problems getting the milk from the breast.


----------



## Imalia

Hi Rai :)

Mine isn't gestational diabetes, I was type 2 diabetic before getting pregnant and was fairly well controlled but the pregnancy has really just made everything whacked out. I have an appointment with my diabetologist on Friday but looking at my blood sugars I'm probably going to be put on insulin at that point. I was on metformin but despite increasing the dose it's just not controlling things with the pregnancy. 

I'm trying to look on the brightside, I made it through the first trimester (which was always touch and go with the diabetes) and my 12wk scan showed nothing to be concerned about. I'm going to be having scans every four weeks from 20 weeks, and will be induced between 37 and 38 weeks.


----------



## Mrs. October

rai said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> I wonder who will be the first of us to have their babies sex officially confirmed? It won't be me as we are staying on team yellow. At least that is the plan :)
> 
> 
> Yeah for TEAM YELLOW :happydance::happydance: I'm on Team YELLOW too.Click to expand...

Me three!! I don't want to know until November - hehehehe.


----------



## minties

Hiya November mums!

I am due November 25th, the day before my birthday which is cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

rai said:


> @jogami: Congrats on the baby boy!!!
> 
> So leaky boobs is something I should expect huh? This is my first one, so I learn so much from this site.
> 
> @Dragonfly: I didn't know that breastfed babies are typically smaller than formula fed babies. Is this true even if you express your breastmilk and feed them from the bottle? I guess I'm trying to figure out if it is something about the breastmilk or is it due to the babies having problems getting the milk from the breast.

Not smaller less fat. Thats what helps fight obesity. There is a baby here thats 7 months older than william and formula fed and she is the same height as william but fatter. Thats why they have two charts for height and weight for both babies. Same where ever the breast milk comes from boob or bottle. 
https://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/growth/growthcharts.html

William just burns it off and dosnt keep any fat no matter how much he has in him the guts healthy and working in perfect order.


----------



## Lenka

Right girls, I am officially moving over today if you don't mind!!! Posts in First Trimester no longer apply and I feel better over here! Due 30th November (by scan) or 29th by LMP, not that there is much of a difference! How is everyone doing? 

I am great, sickness nearly gone, only a little in the morning, more energy and getting fatter!
Had my scan on Monday! Yey! Baby was waving to daddy, but refused point blank to waive to me when it was my turn to look at the screen :) 

x


----------



## vinteenage

Hello there!
I'm due November 23rd, no word yet obviously on whether I'm having a boy or a girl, but I'm feeling very, very strongly girl. My bump is also shockingly obvious.

I'm a teen, 17, so my situation is probably different then a lot of the rest of you but I do love going through and seeing how everyone is going through their pregnancy.


----------



## Dragonfly

welcome to all newbies! I am jealous I still cant tell bump from fat yet :( people think i am well on when I aint. Hurry up baby bump I loved my last one.


----------



## TySonNMe

Welcome to all our new members!! :hi: I see jogami found at the sex of her baby...is anyone else booking an early private gender ultrasound/scan? I'm having one next Friday. I'll be 16w+3d.


----------



## Dragonfly

no where near me does them and I dont have the money, so to the end yellow it is.


----------



## lolpants

Hello to all the newbies!!:hi:


I'm just gonna wait till my next scan on 17th June - if they can't tell me what sex the baby is then I'm gonna go for a private gender scan - I really wanna know!

I have some camping coming up - Download Festival in just over 2 weeks and Sonisphere festival end of July :D

good too hear people having same boobies issues as me - I was a lil bit worried! 

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Afternoon/evening ladees!! Well one of the kids at school today asked me if I was really pregnant cos I don;t look it today :D I got home and bloody hell my belly is right poking out, maybe just had a good top on to cover it :)

I am gonna find out July 1st if baby plays ball xx


----------



## Dragonfly

My boobs have gotten bigger they are falling out of my bra! I didnt think that would happen second time around as I am breastfeeding still, surely they cant get any bigger :O


----------



## vaniilla

glad to see all the new members on here :) 

we're not having a private scan, its not that its expensive its just that it could go towards something useful for the baby, if we don't find out the gender at the 20 week scan we're staying on team yellow :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Welcome all the new ladies! :) 

Vinteenage I am a teen too(I dont know if you ladies knew that or not) im 19. And with things that are happening with me I will have 2 kids under the age of 2 by the time Im 20. So its going to be an interesting ride. But you know what, people do it every single day so why cant i right??? :) So if you ever just want to pm me to talk about specific things like school or anything feel free too.


----------



## rai

minties said:


> Hiya November mums!
> 
> I am due November 25th, the day before my birthday which is cool. :thumbup:

What a nice b'day present! You never know, you and LO may end up having the same birthday. I'm due the 26.


----------



## rai

Imalia said:


> Hi Rai :)
> 
> I'm trying to look on the brightside, I made it through the first trimester (which was always touch and go with the diabetes) and my 12wk scan showed nothing to be concerned about. I'm going to be having scans every four weeks from 20 weeks, and will be induced between 37 and 38 weeks.

You and your LO will be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> @jogami: Congrats on the baby boy!!!
> 
> So leaky boobs is something I should expect huh? This is my first one, so I learn so much from this site.
> 
> @Dragonfly: I didn't know that breastfed babies are typically smaller than formula fed babies. Is this true even if you express your breastmilk and feed them from the bottle? I guess I'm trying to figure out if it is something about the breastmilk or is it due to the babies having problems getting the milk from the breast.
> 
> Not smaller less fat. Thats what helps fight obesity. There is a baby here thats 7 months older than william and formula fed and she is the same height as william but fatter. Thats why they have two charts for height and weight for both babies. Same where ever the breast milk comes from boob or bottle.
> https://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/growth/growthcharts.html
> 
> William just burns it off and dosnt keep any fat no matter how much he has in him the guts healthy and working in perfect order.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! Man, we need to find some way to have breastmilk for adults! I certainly need less fat on my body! Well, not now, but after baby speggy is born.


----------



## Dragonfly

blkhairbeauty said:


> Welcome all the new ladies! :)
> 
> Vinteenage I am a teen too(I dont know if you ladies knew that or not) im 19. And with things that are happening with me I will have 2 kids under the age of 2 by the time Im 20. So its going to be an interesting ride. But you know what, people do it every single day so why cant i right??? :) So if you ever just want to pm me to talk about specific things like school or anything feel free too.

Hey makes no different to me what age you are in here I dont judge, your going to be a mum just like me or are one. :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

rai said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rai said:
> 
> 
> @jogami: Congrats on the baby boy!!!
> 
> So leaky boobs is something I should expect huh? This is my first one, so I learn so much from this site.
> 
> @Dragonfly: I didn't know that breastfed babies are typically smaller than formula fed babies. Is this true even if you express your breastmilk and feed them from the bottle? I guess I'm trying to figure out if it is something about the breastmilk or is it due to the babies having problems getting the milk from the breast.
> 
> Not smaller less fat. Thats what helps fight obesity. There is a baby here thats 7 months older than william and formula fed and she is the same height as william but fatter. Thats why they have two charts for height and weight for both babies. Same where ever the breast milk comes from boob or bottle.
> https://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/growth/growthcharts.html
> 
> William just burns it off and dosnt keep any fat no matter how much he has in him the guts healthy and working in perfect order.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info! Man, we need to find some way to have breastmilk for adults! I certainly need less fat on my body! Well, not now, but after baby speggy is born.Click to expand...

Apparently it makes babies better looking, https://www.breastfedbabies.co.uk/b...reastfed_babies_are_better_looking_babies.htm not saying formula babies are ugly its to do with the milk having stuff in it. Makes sence to. I think I will be drinking it myself! though it maybe to late for me :cry:


----------



## MissMamma

Hey, I Only Just Discovered Second Tri! I Thought I Should Have A Look Round And There's LOADS Of Other Threads And Groups On Here I Didn't Know About :shock:
Anyways I'm Due 17th Nov...Cant Decide Whether To Find Out The Sex Or Not...So Indecisive :-k



Dragonfly said:


> Apparently it makes babies better looking, https://www.breastfedbabies.co.uk/b...reastfed_babies_are_better_looking_babies.htm not saying formula babies are ugly its to do with the milk having stuff in it. Makes sence to. I think I will be drinking it myself! though it maybe to late for me :cry:

Your Baby Definitely Is Beautiful...:flower:


----------



## rai

blkhairbeauty said:


> Welcome all the new ladies! :)
> 
> Vinteenage I am a teen too(I dont know if you ladies knew that or not) im 19. And with things that are happening with me I will have 2 kids under the age of 2 by the time Im 20. So its going to be an interesting ride. But you know what, people do it every single day so why cant i right??? :) So if you ever just want to pm me to talk about specific things like school or anything feel free too.

when do you turn 20...You better milk those teen years for all they are worth.:happydance: I remember being 19..sigh.. I just turned 30 (which I know may sound old to you right now) and I can't believe how quickly the years have flown by. I remember my 21st birthday (well parts of it :blush:) like yesterday. Actually, my 29th b'day was nice. Hubby and I met up with friends in Miami Beach. 

A supportive family unit is important when having a baby, but even more so, when you are having them as a teen. If you don't have a good support system at home or through FOB try to seek on out through school, church, etc. When I think back on my friends that had kids in their teen years, those who had a good support system usually were able to still go to college (if that is what you want) without a delay. Not saying that it can't be done without the support system, but it is always easier if you know that there is a friend, grandparent, aunt, etc that you can trust to watch the baby when you need to study, work, sleep, etc. 

Actually, hubby and I are living far from our family, so right now we are worried about having that support system. It's just the two of us (since we moved last year we don't really have any close friends). :(


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rai said:
> 
> 
> @jogami: Congrats on the baby boy!!!
> 
> So leaky boobs is something I should expect huh? This is my first one, so I learn so much from this site.
> 
> @Dragonfly: I didn't know that breastfed babies are typically smaller than formula fed babies. Is this true even if you express your breastmilk and feed them from the bottle? I guess I'm trying to figure out if it is something about the breastmilk or is it due to the babies having problems getting the milk from the breast.
> 
> Not smaller less fat. Thats what helps fight obesity. There is a baby here thats 7 months older than william and formula fed and she is the same height as william but fatter. Thats why they have two charts for height and weight for both babies. Same where ever the breast milk comes from boob or bottle.
> https://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/growth/growthcharts.html
> 
> William just burns it off and dosnt keep any fat no matter how much he has in him the guts healthy and working in perfect order.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info! Man, we need to find some way to have breastmilk for adults! I certainly need less fat on my body! Well, not now, but after baby speggy is born.Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently it makes babies better looking, https://www.breastfedbabies.co.uk/b...reastfed_babies_are_better_looking_babies.htm not saying formula babies are ugly its to do with the milk having stuff in it. Makes sence to. I think I will be drinking it myself! though it maybe to late for me :cry:Click to expand...

You shouldn't have told me the last bit. I might save my breastmilk for myself and formula feed LO!:haha:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I have an AMAZING support system with my family and friends. My dh is always supporting me and pushing me to go to school cause he knows I want to succeed in school. I will be going to an online college to finish my degree in accounting so its nice :D But I know I will need a job as well so Im glad our families are willing to help. I turn 20 in july but I still feel like im a teenager :S But honestly I am so excited to be a mom that I could care less! I had a chemical pregnancy about a year ago(before me and hubby were married) and it was hard because we knew we still had at one point a baby growing. Honestly though Im glad I got pregnant after we were married because if we werent married we would feel obligated in getting married. So Im thankful for that as well.

Now I just wish November was here! and i have never said that in my LIFE because thats when snow starts again lol.


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats what I felt when I had william, my life started with him, everything else was just waiting really when I look back. 

ok off to bath for me now. :) I am getting some me time now.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

df, william is soooooooo adorable! :)


----------



## lolpants

I've come around to the idea of breastfeeding, since I found out I was pregnant - the pro's far out weigh the cons! :thumbup:

BlkHrBty- U should feel blessed your having a baby young - I wish I had been pregnant 10 yrs ago, the risks just go crazy once your in your 30's and above! Not saying you don't feel blessed - you obviously do, but just wanted too let you know you shouldn't feel ashamed of being young (and 19/20 really isn't what I would call a young Mum, 1 girl I went to school with had had 2 by the time she was 16!!!:wacko:)

DF - William is gorgeous!!! :p

Lol xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I come from a community where everyone is almost 30 when they have kids so here Im considered a young mom. But Im fine with it. Im so excited! I keep seeing ladies with their babies and i keep telling my hubby I want ours NOW lol


----------



## rowleypolie

really? you would think the moms would be young living in UT! (i am mormon and we tend to marry young and have 5 kids by our 30th birthday! of course i am behind the curve)


----------



## Cocobelle

Well it has happened! Today I got poked! :happydance: I was laying in bed and just about to get up when I felt it so I decided to stay in bed an extra half hour to see if it would do it again, but it didn't do it again until I was eating my cornflakes! 

Welcome to all the new members :wave:

Vinteenage, I was 17 when I fell pregnant with my son (18 when I had him). Once he started school I spent 4 years studying at uni, so there is nothing to stop you fulfilling your dreams if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Dragonfly

blkhairbeauty said:


> I come from a community where everyone is almost 30 when they have kids so here Im considered a young mom. But Im fine with it. Im so excited! I keep seeing ladies with their babies and i keep telling my hubby I want ours NOW lol

All my mates had their babies when they where in school. One has 5 kids now and she is 28 same ages as me. You where asked to leave soon as you started to show in my school, shame and all on catholic school. Dont think its like that now though. I remember a girl, lovely girl she was pregnant at 16 to her drug dealer boyfriend and he was over 40 and a scum bag :( dont know what happened to her never seen her again. Its not unusual here, not even frowned upon any more., The older you are the more that ask why you havnt had kids by now.


----------



## MissMamma

blkhairbeauty said:


> November Due Dates
> dates
> 
> 17
> sarafused
> pinklizzy
> mightyjoe
> laura.x.x
> Chatterbox84
> MissMammaToBe
> ​

​
Yay!Its Me! Thank You :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

your welcome :)


----------



## lolpants

17 weeks today!! :D :happydance: :cloud9: 

Which also means I have the added comfort of being able to go straight to the women's hospital , rather than go to my bitch of a Dr and get referred 1st!! :thumbup:

One thing I don't get though is my ticker said last week that baby was as big as a avocado and now it says onion!? thats smaller surely??

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> 17 weeks today!! :D :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> Which also means I have the added comfort of being able to go straight to the women's hospital , rather than go to my bitch of a Dr and get referred 1st!! :thumbup:
> 
> One thing I don't get though is my ticker said last week that baby was as big as a avocado and now it says onion!? thats smaller surely??
> 
> Lol xx

Maybe it was a small avocado and a big onion?

The app on my phone tells me bubs is as big as a turnip. There was a kids story about a turnip right???

Oh and evening my loverly ladees xxxxx


----------



## Lenka

Hi girls. Can I budge in? Just nee a rant really..

well, ordered that rented doppler online, bebe something with LCD display. And now paranoid that I can't find heartbeat...at all! only mine...Whereabouts do you point at my stage? Hope you could help. Heh. Hate myself now :(


----------



## anna matronic

I didn't get one for this reason!! When I had my scan at 13+1 the ultrasound thingy was still picking up baby as right low down by by pubic bone still, so I reckon give it a go as low as you can and slowly move it from side to side xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I was wondering what the heck a banana was doing way up in the ticker after bigger things, fruit and veg is different everywhere. tesco gives tiny ones my fruit man gives onions the size of your head! I actually took a pic of an onion at xmas i got. I cannot believe I went and got that pic :haha:I knew where it was by date. Anyhow .......lol

its just over a week till I move house! cant wait to get the keys and get in there. 
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/017.jpg


----------



## Lenka

anna matronic said:


> I didn't get one for this reason!! When I had my scan at 13+1 the ultrasound thingy was still picking up baby as right low down by by pubic bone still, so I reckon give it a go as low as you can and slowly move it from side to side xxx

had a scan at 12+6 only 5 days ago and couldn't remember where sheas pointing was more bothered about the screen and OH's face :)

thank you...(sigh)


----------



## anna matronic

Let me know if you find it :)

If you don't, don't panic, relax, put it away and try again tomorrow xx


----------



## jennyellen13

hey it can take a while to get used to, iv got the lcd one, try putting it half way between your pubic line and belly button, and keep still and slowly move around, sometimes tilt it in if you hear something. i can pick mine up quite easily but iv had it since 11weeks and it took me ages to begin with. good luck xxxx


----------



## rai

Lenka said:


> Hi girls. Can I budge in? Just nee a rant really..
> 
> well, ordered that rented doppler online, bebe something with LCD display. And now paranoid that I can't find heartbeat...at all! only mine...Whereabouts do you point at my stage? Hope you could help. Heh. Hate myself now :(


I bought the same one too last week. LOL. It really is hard to find the heartbeat so early. Trust me last week I was in the same spot. I was at my dr on this Tuesday and she helped me locate it. I have not tried to use it since then though.

At 13 weeks, the baby is still very low down. Try lining up with your belly button and then go down to around your pelvic bone. The baby may be right above the pelvic bone to around 1-2 inches above it. Apply slight pressure as you are pressing down and try to angle the probe like you are pushing the baby up. The thing is to go slowly and try not to move too much. The HB may not register on the screen (i.e. you may not get the black heart to show) but compare the HB with yours. My HB is around 70 and the baby is right now around 155.


----------



## anna matronic

Try everywhere :D *think* my baby is right on my left, not centre in my belly as it is much firmer on my left and especially in the morning aswell when the bladder is full.

Well I have a bloody cold :( Had to happen now half term holidays have started :(


----------



## Lenka

Morning girls! (or night/afternoon depending where you are). I FOUND IT! It was this morning when OH was present (last night he went out to the pub). Found it straight away on a full bladder, its just on the left and quite way above the belly button line. The heart rte is 153, was amazing! 
Its not the first time Munchkin decided to show for Dad and not me lol The same at the scan:)

Gosh I am so relieved! Thank you for all your suggestions. xx

BTW, what is the indication of boy/girl? Bys or girls, who has a faster heart beat? :) x


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah faster suppose to be but Williams was always faster and the midwives where convinced he was a girl. I think think birth is the only way to know for sure lol They banned the telling of sex in scans here because people where walking away with the wrong sex and rows where had. Only done for a short time to as I dont know anyone who was ever told not even my mum or friends. 

I move house in just over week and was talking to landlord who is doing some work there before we move in. Feel excited I have waited for a month to move but the place is upside down here. 

Williams running about with a handbag and Darrens not happy about that lol


----------



## rai

anna matronic said:


> Try everywhere :D *think* my baby is right on my left, not centre in my belly as it is much firmer on my left and especially in the morning aswell when the bladder is full.
> 
> Well I have a bloody cold :( Had to happen now half term holidays have started :(

I was told that most babies tend to be on the right hand side (at leAst once they move up they tend to be on the right, not sure about when they are lower down). Mine tend to be in line with belly button or closer to right side and baby is still low.


----------



## rai

Lenka said:


> Morning girls! (or night/afternoon depending where you are). I FOUND IT! It was this morning when OH was present (last night he went out to the pub). Found it straight away on a full bladder, its just on the left and quite way above the belly button line. The heart rte is 153, was amazing!
> Its not the first time Munchkin decided to show for Dad and not me lol The same at the scan:)
> 
> Gosh I am so relieved! Thank you for all your suggestions. xx
> 
> BTW, what is the indication of boy/girl? Bys or girls, who has a faster heart beat? :) x

:happydance:
I know you feel good. Seems as of your lo is a little daddy's boy/girl! I think the old wives tale is that females have faster hb. But I'm not sure at what pt that is supposed to be "true". Earlier my lo hb was 175 and now 4 weeks later it is 156 (both are based on dr appt not my personal Doppler readings), so it seems as if the hb slows down over time.:shrug:


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> yeah faster suppose to be but Williams was always faster and the midwives where convinced he was a girl. I think think birth is the only way to know for sure lol They banned the telling of sex in scans here because people where walking away with the wrong sex and rows where had. Only done for a short time to as I dont know anyone who was ever told not even my mum or friends.
> 
> I move house in just over week and was talking to landlord who is doing some work there before we move in. Feel excited I have waited for a month to move but the place is upside down here.
> 
> Williams running about with a handbag and Darrens not happy about that lol

congrats on the move! We bought a house and moved into it Jan and still have not finished unpacking. Ughh I hate packing and unpacking.
William just likes fashion, tell Darren don't be jealous! Lol.


----------



## Ginger1

Hi all,

I'm officially now 2nd tri :happydance:, so can you add me to the list again please?

My due date has also jumped forward to the 23rd Nov from the 28th, as bub was measuring quite big at the scan!


----------



## BeachPrincess

It's been a while! How is everyone doing???


----------



## anna matronic

rai said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Try everywhere :D *think* my baby is right on my left, not centre in my belly as it is much firmer on my left and especially in the morning aswell when the bladder is full.
> 
> Well I have a bloody cold :( Had to happen now half term holidays have started :(
> 
> I was told that most babies tend to be on the right hand side (at leAst once they move up they tend to be on the right, not sure about when they are lower down). Mine tend to be in line with belly button or closer to right side and baby is still low.Click to expand...

I have no idea :) When I have a poke I don;t really know what I am feeling for at all! Just that the left is firmer than the right. Will find out where bubs is on Tuesday when I see the midwife :)


----------



## fairygirl

My baby is on the left on my bladder. I'm guessing baby moves at times. 
Hey beach princess wondered where you'd gone.


----------



## BeachPrincess

fairygirl said:


> My baby is on the left on my bladder. I'm guessing baby moves at times.
> Hey beach princess wondered where you'd gone.

I've been so busy at work lately. 15 hour days.. Exhaustion has set in. I think I've only used facebook from my phone..


----------



## BeachPrincess

I forgot to mention... The baby has been hopping all around my belly the past few weeks! It's usually every time I lay down or have a snack! :D We started calling it ROO for kangaroo! :D My husband has been in the field for well over a month now. :( He comes home June 15th and we are having the sono done the 16th to find out the sex!!


----------



## anna matronic

Nice to have you back :) xxx


----------



## lolpants

Yey good news Lenka!! :D

And welcome become Princess :D

Eurovision on tonight so I'm running around getting ready for my annual party - what u all doing this weekend? 

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

I've come down with a crappy cold so am confined to the sofa feeling sorry for myslef whilst amassing a pile of tissues :D

Yay!! Eurovision :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I just feel crappy full stop. :( its cold its dull and I am just so tired. Should be cleaning or packing but thats all I have been at for days and I just dont want to do anything. william is at a bday party with his dad for his cousin so I am just chilling out here. I aint even dressed yet and dont think i will bother today.


----------



## makeithappen

yay! we're watching eurovision too! just been to get the goodies in lol! its gona be pjs on ready to watch the craziness lol! 

ive still not felt baby :(.


----------



## rowleypolie

anna matronic said:


> I've come down with a crappy cold so am confined to the sofa feeling sorry for myslef whilst amassing a pile of tissues :D
> 
> Yay!! Eurovision :happydance:

i am sick too! cough and sinus infection..poor dd got it from me so we are sick together on this 4 day weekend (memorial day)


----------



## octoberbabe

is everyone feeling flutters already? nothing going on in here yet.


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all, I got such a shock last night, we were sitting watching tv when I thought something had poked my tummy (quite hard) on the outside (or so I thought). I squealed and looked around but nothing could have done it, DH was the other end of the sofa and even the dog was too far away so it must have been baby :happydance: 
So thats two pokes and just a few flutters so far!

On Friday I went shopping and got my first little baby bits, two little sleep suits from Debenhams. I have to say though, as we are planning on staying on team yellow, the choice of little outfits is almost nonexistent as every thing is geared up towards that know the sex of their baby! I am not impressed!

I think I am going to start writing up a baby shopping list as we plan to start shopping after our 20 week scan

Have a lovely long weekend :)


----------



## BeachPrincess

octoberbabe said:


> is everyone feeling flutters already? nothing going on in here yet.

I felt it with my hand for the first time today!! <3


----------



## MissDee-89

I felt it with my hand twice yesterday morning :happydance:
Not since though, just flutters and little taps, OH still hasn't felt it though, tried to wake him yesterday when it happened but he thought i was lying just to make him wake up lol :haha:


----------



## BeachPrincess

MissDee-89 said:


> I felt it with my hand twice yesterday morning :happydance:
> Not since though, just flutters and little taps, OH still hasn't felt it though, tried to wake him yesterday when it happened but he thought i was lying just to make him wake up lol :haha:

That's awesome! :D We felt it at 17 weeks and 3 days.. LOL!!


----------



## anna matronic

I am still not sure :D I deffo feel stuff, but it seems a bit early? I am still 16 while you guys are 17... Hmm I dunno xx


----------



## lolpants

I still haven't felt anything - which I know is normal, as should be between 18-22 weeks with your 1st... can't help being jealous of those of you who have though hehe :D
Lol xx


----------



## MissDee-89

anna matronic said:


> I am still not sure :D I deffo feel stuff, but it seems a bit early? I am still 16 while you guys are 17... Hmm I dunno xx

Me and a few others on here were feeling movements at 15 weeks, i wasn't sure at first but now it's happening all the time i know what i felt before was that :flower:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

MissDee-89 said:


> I felt it with my hand twice yesterday morning :happydance:
> Not since though, just flutters and little taps, OH still hasn't felt it though, tried to wake him yesterday when it happened but he thought i was lying just to make him wake up lol :haha:

What is funny is that I have done that to wake dh up!!!! LOL!!:haha: I have been feeling movement every other day and its getting stonger, occasionally I will feel a poke..poke mostly when my dh is around!!!(its already picking sides lol) I have learned a game though with it XD I put my cell phone on it the other day just to put it somewhere and when it vibrated due to a text my lo kicked it! from then on i have been putting my phone there and it kicks it and makes it roll all the time, even when it hasnt gone off! It like to lay on my left side though, I usually thought that they stay in the middle but it stays right over there until dh pokes it and it moves lol. its really funny. I enjoy it though because dh is finally acting like its real since now he is getting more involved(meaning poking my belly and laughing!). I have yet to feel it on the outside(despite the cell phone thing), must be due to me having some fluffiness :D lol. I have FINALLY accepted that yes i am bigger, but this is MY pregnancy and I think I look great already so other people can shove it where sun doesnt shine LOL! And June 15th is still so FAR away!!!!! someone needs to turn up the time setting to make days go faster! lol


----------



## MissDee-89

I havent accepted my size yet, i was a 6 before, now im a 10, and tried to feel my hips yesterday and they are hidden by spodge :cry:
I am kind of accepting that basically everyday from now i will be getting bigger, and bigger and BIGGER!

All worth it in the end though :flower:

My boobs have grown alot, OH says he's seen a few men look at my chest and face then see my stomach and turn away lol, classy :winkwink:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

my poor boobies have become MONSTERS! lol. i think im beyond a DD now! its horrid! But they are really nice at the same time, really full and perky ha ha! Also about the hip thing, I feel like I have lost weight there. But then again, you lose the hump before the bump :D lol


----------



## stephaniexx

Hi ladies, im new here if you dont mind me joining you, just turned 14 weeks due nov 27th :) starting to get a little bump :), boobs have exploded from their usual e to ff!! and i am quite skinny so i look ridiculous lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok, looking forward to speaking to you :)

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

yesterday was a bad day for me, I was so hormonal. Crying over everyting and fighting with the OH, was for throwing him out an all ffs. Was just so fed up. Waiting to feel a thump here still as I havnt felt it since last night. Hate when that happens first time round i was crapping it when I felt no movement for a while. I can feel a bump somewhere under it all lol moving in a week and i am wreaked!


----------



## janelouise

MissDee-89 said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am still not sure :D I deffo feel stuff, but it seems a bit early? I am still 16 while you guys are 17... Hmm I dunno xx
> 
> Me and a few others on here were feeling movements at 15 weeks, i wasn't sure at first but now it's happening all the time i know what i felt before was that :flower:Click to expand...

im feeling movement so its not to early anna matronic!! this is my 3rd so not sure if that makes a difference not feeling full on kick or enough for oh to feel just flutters and small movements from the inside like butterflies


----------



## blkhairbeauty

just realized i have 3 days until my ticker goes up!!! YAY!


----------



## Cocobelle

blkhairbeauty said:


> just realized i have 3 days until my ticker goes up!!! YAY!

Mine goes up on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel miles behind here I want mine to move up again! just over 2 weeks then it will move.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

it will come df :D


----------



## you&me

Oooohhhh....do we move up another box at 18 weeks then? :happydance:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

its 17+6 days we move up again! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have been so hormonal these past few days! this morning I felt like death, no energy and just wanted to cry my eyes out I felt so down. :( I had this with William only it was worse then and a bit scared in case it dosnt go away, it will be at the time it feels dreadful. Morning hormones?


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies :wave:

I have been over in December Dreamers, as I thought I was due 1st december, but I have been moved to 27th November at my 12 week scan.........so I thought I would pop in and say Hi to the November Sparklers :) x

I have all sorts of weird aches and pains at the moment - sort of like someone is pulling inside on my Left hand side near to my leg/hip joint very strange!!! As this is my first, No-one tells you what sorts of pains to expect so its all a bit nerve wracking really!!!! x


----------



## MissDee-89

mrsbling said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I have been over in December Dreamers, as I thought I was due 1st december, but I have been moved to 27th November at my 12 week scan.........so I thought I would pop in and say Hi to the November Sparklers :) x
> 
> I have all sorts of weird aches and pains at the moment - sort of like someone is pulling inside on my Left hand side near to my leg/hip joint very strange!!! As this is my first, No-one tells you what sorts of pains to expect so its all a bit nerve wracking really!!!! x


Hey :flower:

I hated the aches and pains, when you have them you worry its bad, and when they go you want them back so you know its growing lol. x


----------



## weezyweu

I know I am same with pains don't like em when got em but worried when not there!!! Had scan Saturday and we having a boy.

So now gone and bought loads of clothes and bedding for him.

Really struggling for names though. He's my third baby and second boy so hard to think of name. any ideas appreciated.


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats on your baby boy weezy!! No thoughts on boy names as I don't have any boy names picked out for myself!


----------



## mamagreenbean

congratulations on your baby boy, weezyweu!!

part of me wants to find out which is funny because i have always been so sure before (in previous pregnancies.. and i have been right 3 times) but this time i just keep getting mixed signals.. its a bit frustrating and kind of scary.. i keep getting twin inklings which im totally not prepared for.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats weezy!!! me and dh are having problems thinking of boy names ourselves :S so im of no help


----------



## Dragonfly

I would choose both I heard of so many scans getting it wrong. Thats why they banned them here. Not scans sex telling. Lots of angry parents with wrong colours. Even if I knew it would still be yellow all the way just in case. 

This time next week I wont be living in this cold house I cant even afford to heat or keep in electric! I will be living in a castle instead! whoohooo! which is more economical but people cant understand I am renting part of it and its cheaper than any other house or apartment here! And gas no oil! no more freezing and cought up £400 a month for oil. I dont even have that my dad was paying for that for a bit. So I wont be as stressed anyway plus I hate this estate poeple are always hammering, drilling and sawing! for years ever dam day even yesterday a bank holiday and my neighbour had builders in .


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance: Whoo-hoooo :happydance: a new box today! Lol, its always the small things that please me :)

Congrats on your boy weezy, sometimes I am tempted to find out just to make buying stuff easier but I am not going to as I really love the idea of a surprise!


----------



## Dragonfly

I had morning sickness this morning :O thought that was all gone weeks ago! it was so random and quick. 

I am 16 weeks today! exactly 4 months! so 1 weeks and 6 days till I go up a box. And I got a bit kick this morning after being sick, seems I disturbed someone lol


----------



## chix

Hi girls,

I'm due on Nov 26th.. can't believe I still feel sick all day, every day :-(

It's really driving me nuts now - I was so looking forward to having an excuse to eat loads!

I'm not actually sick that often, probably once a day if that.. but the constant nausea is so intense, it's like being on the pirate ship at Alton Towers!

Anyone else still struggling with this at 15wks plus?

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I was right til the end of last pregnany, throwing up all day and night. I think I had a day of two some point where I wasnt sick but other than that I threw up right up till the labour, twice in labour i threw up. So it dosnt always go away I was gutted when everyone said it would. Sorry I know that dosnt make you feel any better but if it happens it can happen and its normal to. Different for me this time, I dont know why I am not as sick as much. first time in weeks this morning when I had been sick.


----------



## marinewife101

Hey guys im just checking up =) im due november 24th even tho i put it as the 25th on here (hubs bday) what we are aiming for lol.. im 15 weeks tomorrow is anyone else having a heavy sorta feeling(light cramp) right around the pubic bone when standing or walking.. i had this with my daughter as well just seeing if anyone else is having it also.. i have an appointment on the 8th and than a twenty week scan at the end of june..


----------



## anna matronic

ahhh I just got back from the midwife and heard baby's heartbeat :happydance: She struggled to find it at first which worried me! So no way I am getting a doppler :haha:

Very interesting really, all bloods were fine, bp all fine and found out I am A+, never knew my blood group before, just assume I was O as thats what my mum is!

Anyway I am on :cloud9:


----------



## Lenka

anna matronic said:


> ahhh I just got back from the midwife and heard baby's heartbeat :happydance: She struggled to find it at first which worried me! So no way I am getting a doppler :haha:
> 
> Very interesting really, all bloods were fine, bp all fine and found out I am A+, never knew my blood group before, just assume I was O as thats what my mum is!
> 
> Anyway I am on :cloud9:

Yey! Congrats! I am becoming an expert on finding a heart beat now. It is so beautiful. xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I took some nice pics today,. amazing what a piece of paper and glitter can do ;) I was being creative. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/annekedragonflytemmink/ ps they are rose pics not school style stuff with glitter lol I just dont have a studio so I improvise. 

I have a month to wait for next scan still it seems so far away. And my brother isnt speaking to me or I am not to him and my parents are gong away that whole month and I do not do buses and have no baby sitter so I have no idea how I am getting to the hospital :( OH ones arnt speaking to him either. Looks like I will have to move it forward or postpone it till august and I dont think I will be able to do that.think you can only get the scan from 20 weeks till 24 weeks.


----------



## anna matronic

I recorded it but don't think I can add it on here :(


----------



## newbie

hello ladies, how are we all?

xx


----------



## poppysgirl3

HI everyone...i hope everyone is feeling well...

does anyone else have an sch? at my last check at 10 weeks 6 days it was 3.5 cm and i have an u/s on the 9th of june to check it again....i hope it's gone!!!

does anyone know if they may be able to see the gender...I"ll be 15 weeks 6 days


----------



## TySonNMe

Poppy, they should be able to see the baby's parts but it may not be 100% accurate, but pretty close!


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah I think they might at 15 weeks hun :)

Well I have counted the hb from my 15 second recording and it was about 39 so times that by 4 equals 156bpm approx :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

your quite a talented photographer DF!!
Congrats on ur fab midwife appt Anna :) Makes it feel so real when you hear the lil heart thumping away like mad hey!?! Now I know what I'm listening for, using my doppler is much better!! So don't let her put u off!

Hope everyone is well, I'm feeling good except for the lack of sleep - which I've grown used too now anyway!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Thank you lolpants :) I just do it because I like it. Glad the glitter idea worked out well. 

Have to call hospital see if i can change my app to end of june and not start of july as I cant get there when they have it. fingers crossed I dont want to miss this scan its the 20 week one. I loved that one the last time.


----------



## mrsbling

weezyweu said:


> I know I am same with pains don't like em when got em but worried when not there!!! Had scan Saturday and we having a boy.
> 
> So now gone and bought loads of clothes and bedding for him.
> 
> Really struggling for names though. He's my third baby and second boy so hard to think of name. any ideas appreciated.

Congratulatiosn - I bet you are delighted :) x

DH really wants a boy - I am trying to prepare him just in case its a girl! I would like a girl, but if its a boy i will get more free time in the long run lol ;)
I am not the greatest with names, but wanted James, William or Harry for a boy (DH wants Aston or Bruce?????).....if its a girl I want Amelia, but DH is not keen on that......... so I need some ideas for girls too just in case lol ????


----------



## blkhairbeauty

for a girl me and dh are going with Madelynn :) and nickname her Maddy. Then for a boy we know the middle name is going to be James(after dh) we are still thinking about first names and we have a huge list lol.


----------



## weezyweu

Love the name Harry and Henry but I have been banned cause my sister wants to call it her baby if she has a boy, she isn't even pregnant yet though!!!!! 

And William too but with my surname it just wouldn't work!!!

Cant believe nearly 18 weeks, am soooo excited hope everyone else is well and the . morning sickness goes soon, touchwood mine seems to have gone pretty much now. DH said he didn't mind which sex he was but think deep down he's secretly pleased, my so is delighted as everyone else in all family is female!!!!!


----------



## weezyweu

Love James sons middle name is James. We like Leo at the minute and did like Oscar but DH not keen so still got thinking caps on


----------



## Dragonfly

My sons middle name is James to., I would have loved that one for baby number 2 but thats going to be weird if thats williams middle name.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

ha ha ha! just a little funny thing that happened to me today. I am home alone(dh at work) i have been cleaning all day and listening to my head phones and dancing around and singing and my lo started kicking me really hard!!! its was funny i stopped singing and it stopped kicking! it was awesome :D lol


----------



## majm1241

blkhairbeauty said:


> ha ha ha! just a little funny thing that happened to me today. I am home alone(dh at work) i have been cleaning all day and listening to my head phones and dancing around and singing and my lo started kicking me really hard!!! its was funny i stopped singing and it stopped kicking! it was awesome :D lol

:haha: So either lo was dancing or wanted you to stop eh! LOL When I sing sometimes Jace tells me "Mom stop you are really bad!" LOL


----------



## blkhairbeauty

it better not being saying stop! LOL! Ive been professionally trained to be an opera singer(even though i was singing Lady Gaga :D ) lol


----------



## majm1241

Ah! I bet your voice is beautiful!!! Record some for us to hear! :D


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i would, if i werent shy. lol


----------



## rowleypolie

all the confirmed gender results are boys so far!!! congrats ladies! I am hoping for a girl but i have a gut feeling its a boy. And both my mom and MIL say its going to be a boy...guess we shall all find out in 7 days!


----------



## anna matronic

Next week is girl week :)

It seems to be going on weekly cycles! This week is boys, last week was girls, so next week should be girls. I am due my scan on girl week :haha:

It is such rubbish xx


----------



## rowleypolie

we had some girls already? i guess i need to read back a few pages!!! :haha: I hope you are right about next week being for the girls! i was hoping to have DD share a room with the new baby for a couple maybe 10 years!


----------



## anna matronic

I think it is on B&B generally, sorry not this thread!! Think we are only just getting the scans in now for gender over the last 10 days or so, so lets see if the theory works!

By hb mine should be a girl, was approx 156/158bpm this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

that means im on a boy week....i still think my lo is a girl though lol


----------



## majm1241

I'm on a girl week. I feel like it is a girl and would love it to be, although I am happy with either or. :D


Is it normal to have such horrible lower back ache. My back hurts so bad right now and it is on my right side and goes to my hip. :cry: It did this 2 days ago too but not yesterday.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

My back has been hurting too. its no fun.


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! Yeah, it definitely sucks!!


----------



## you&me

My scan is on the 16th June...so that is boy week...and with a heartbeat of 135 per minute everyone is already saying they think it's a boy...2 weeks today and we shall find out...I would be more than happy with another girl however...after a daughter of my own, and 2 step daughter's; I know what to do with girls...a lil boy would be a bit alien to me :laugh2:

I hope everyone is keeping well...I am still being sick every other day or so...other than that I am feeling pretty good :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm the 30th of June what week would that be?
First instinct was I am carrying a boy, but now swaying towards girl.


----------



## anna matronic

Fairygirl that is girl week as my scan is July 1st :)

Anyway I woke up to some random news. My (not quite yet ex) husband has left me about 4 messages on facebook. A little background, after a whirlwind romance (ok 3 year) we got married when I was 21. But we just weren't ready and split 2 years later. We have remained friends and I suppose were and still are the love of eachothers lives. I told him last week about the pregnancy and that I think it is time to get divorced. So roll on this morning ...

I am not quite sure what he is saying, he is jealous, I am moving on, he is shocked, but pleased, he wishes it was us. I just dunno what he is saying. My mum thinks if I told him to come back her would. All very random.

On the plus side he has agreed to pay for the divorce :happydance:

But I dunno what to do!! He has a gf and lives in Ireland (has done for 3/4 years) but he has never been 100% happy, where as I dallied along seeing random people over the years and have ended up pregnant and single!!

Oh dear ....


----------



## fairygirl

Wow Anna! What a story, just be wary, the grass isn't always greener on the otherside. Sometimes it is so easy to feel vunerable and think of all the fond memories and forget why you split up in the first place. :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Anna, I second what Fairygirl says, don't just let the emotions of the occasion take over. Give things a lot of thought.

My scan is on the 16 June so I guess that is boy week? H is convinced it is a girl (so much so that he has not picked one single boys name) I have NO idea. We are not going to find out the sex though so can't test the theory I'm afraid :)

Other than my bump and little teeny weeny wiggles inside, I have not one single pregnancy symptom left. I can't believe how well I am doing pregnant this time round after the horror of pregnancies with my son. With him I was like DF, sick all day, every day for 9 months, through labour and the next day just for good measure! This time I have not been sick a single time. I hope this baby is not saving it all up for a horrendous birth :rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

Hmm well I can't count! Next week is girl week, so yes Cocobelle you are on for boy week.

As are me and farygirl, I really can't do maths at the moment :haha: Sorry chick!!

Oooh girls, I know exactly what you mean and I realised just now for the first time how vulnerable I am :D As in ooh maybe we could have a wonderful life together and he could bring this child up as his own. What a crock of shit what bloody planet am I on :haha:

I love him dearly, but am not in love with him. I can't imagine having sex with him (that's kinda the deal breaker don't you think!!??) Although we would have had beautiful looking European (olive skinned) kids, saying that scarily fob looks a bit like ex husband. But they do say that don't they about men you are attracted to to have children with are similar looking.

We split for a load of reasons and all of them totally stupid. but we were 22/23 and couldn't really deal with the pressures of life at the time (lots of crap going on)

Thanks ladies, but this is really in my head now!! xx


----------



## anna matronic

Cocobelle said:


> Anna, I second what Fairygirl says, don't just let the emotions of the occasion take over. Give things a lot of thought.
> 
> My scan is on the 16 June so I guess that is boy week? H is convinced it is a girl (so much so that he has not picked one single boys name) I have NO idea. We are not going to find out the sex though so can't test the theory I'm afraid :)
> 
> Other than my bump and little teeny weeny wiggles inside, I have not one single pregnancy symptom left. I can't believe how well I am doing pregnant this time round after the horror of pregnancies with my son. With him I was like DF, sick all day, every day for 9 months, through labour and the next day just for good measure! This time I have not been sick a single time. I hope this baby is not saving it all up for a horrendous birth :rofl:

I was having this chat with my mum last night. She was saying about how I was just having a normal pregnancy that was going perfectly (apart from a bleeding blip at 6 weeks!) Thing with me is I have it imbedded in my mind that something will go wrong. This is all totally psycological and because my sister had a lat mc last year (21 weeks) her waters broke at 17 weeks, where I am now. I can;t believe mine is going to smoothly, I just keep waiting for something to go wrong!!

But mu mjust says my pregnancy is like her two - normal! I have no health conditions (my sister has a heart condition too) so our pregnancies are bound to be different!

I just wanna show more!! I bought a mat dress for a wedding on Friday but I needn't have bothered, don't think it will fit :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

Loads to handle there Anna. 

Its a nice day here today.I am wearing new cloths that fit! yes I had to go for 18 top to fit my belly and boobs in and theres a bit of room so I am happy with that. (lies ) lol But least I look better apart from my hair and face which need an over hall. hair cut badly needed and new face.


----------



## anna matronic

I never did things simply to be honest :)

Comfy clothes is the best feeling ever!! I live in joggers and my maternity trousers now, even though I still hardly have a bump *Goes to mirror to pray one has appeared overnight*


----------



## Dragonfly

I am on my second round of toast and marmalade lol

I cant change my app at hospital so i either find someone to take me there or I miss my big scan :( my bro and everyone that may are unreliable and dont turn up to even help me or like his mum comes hours later. Why do my parents have to go on hols for so dam long!


----------



## anna matronic

Oh honey, if I lived closer I would take you :hugs: But we aren't even on the same Island!

Well the praying paid off. NAked I have quite a nice pot looking bump forming. Top on it looks like I had too many cream cakes :(


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> I was having this chat with my mum last night. She was saying about how I was just having a normal pregnancy that was going perfectly (apart from a bleeding blip at 6 weeks!) Thing with me is I have it imbedded in my mind that something will go wrong. This is all totally psycological and because my sister had a lat mc last year (21 weeks) her waters broke at 17 weeks, where I am now. I can;t believe mine is going to smoothly, I just keep waiting for something to go wrong!!
> 
> But mu mjust says my pregnancy is like her two - normal! I have no health conditions (my sister has a heart condition too) so our pregnancies are bound to be different!
> 
> I just wanna show more!! I bought a mat dress for a wedding on Friday but I needn't have bothered, don't think it will fit :cry:

I also had a small bleed just before 6 weeks but it was very slight. It did worry me though. My only other problem is my cyst that was found at my NT scan but so far so good and I am having no major problems from it. I have a scan on the 15 June to see if it has grown. Fingers crossed!

I know how you are feeling regarding your sisters late MC. A really dear friend of mine waters broke at 17weeks just a few months ago and she lost her little boy. All this week I have been so worried and so relieved to now be 18 weeks today. It makes no difference really but psychologically I have now got passed that stage, its strange what goes through your head when you are pregnant.

DF honey, its so unfair that you have to worry about how to get to your scans. I do hope someone pulls their finger out and helps you out. I too would help if I could but you are a little far from Cambridgeshire :)


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Well the praying paid off. NAked I have quite a nice pot looking bump forming. Top on it looks like I had too many cream cakes :(

Me too! My next door neighbour commented how I don't look pregnant at all, when I told her yesterday. I want a REAL bump! I'm also going to a wedding at the weekend and have got a maternity dress that looks silly on :-(

Sounds like we have something else in common too... I was married in my early twenties and ended up realising it was a big mistake. Although I don't speak to my ex now, so slightly different situation. I'd echo what the others said, just try to bear in mind all the reasons why you didn't stay together, as I'm sure that being married you would have worked hard to try?

:hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Thanks girls, Darren is going to try and get his licence, my dad did promice us a car but if he does that thats another thing. My brother got all of that when he was 17 I got none of it and still cant drive and really need to know how to. Darren can drive so he can get through it quicker only thing is he cant read :( he was never helped in school with his reading prob. He can a bit but its hard for him and knocks his self esteem. So the theory I know reads out questions but not answers as I done my motorbike theory and noticed that a few years ago. Now we need the money to book the theory and pratice and hopefully my dad can help but I feel bad as he isnt working now and my lay about brother lives off him on the dole. Car is the cheapest thing to buy at the end of it the rest isnt so cheap. We could have just hopped into a car no bother and went without all this hassle. There arnt schools near us and buses dont take primary school kids so we really need a car defo before william gets to school. Next week when we get sorted in new place its revision time. 

If i took a pic of my belly I actually look 34 weeks pregnant! last time I looked like a baeched whale I have pics. 

This was me at 38 weeks I think last time
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/Image032.jpg

so weird that william was in there and he didnt come out till over 3 weeks later.


----------



## Dragonfly

actually here is my bely in vid from last time. I cried making this when he was born. So nice. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH7ZEppLYCA


----------



## babybear

I most definatly don't look pregnant and Its starting to get me a little down. i work with a lass who is about 25 weeks and gets everything done for her and fussed over. Where as I just seem to have to struggle on.


----------



## anna matronic

DF that video is so cool. Williams looks no different at all (why would he!!) a gorgeous baby :) xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

i love ur vid Dragonfly so lovely!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Its very soppy. I should be doing the same for number two though my stomach was ruined after William so its hard to see between fat and baby. 


Had a bbq there second one this year! whats happening? lol must be the good weather and i hope it continues to. I may have even got sun burn on my forehead hopefully. I am stuffed though, two burgers I had. My new craving. Cant beat bbq burgers. 


anyone heard from Happyhayley?


----------



## lolpants

My scan is 2 weeks tomorrow which will put me in boy week - but I have a feeling its a girl!? Annoying thing is I can't even guess off heartbeat as they say over 150bpm is girl and under is boy - I'm bang on 150bpm!! 

I love your video DF - I was watching the bits with ur tummy moving and it all sunk in that thats gonna happen to me!! It really is a magical video -- I think I may just steal ur idea :)

@ Anna- life is always complicated hey!? I was still married just over a year ago - not that my divorce has happened yet, but I find it mad how much we have both moved on in a year!! He's engaged and I'm pregnant!!!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I wouldnt listen to the heartbeat rumour the midwives told me william was a certain girl by his and well he wasnt. I cant wait till my tum moves again so william can see it as he always lies his head on my belly and watches tv. 


just after cleaning my bedroom, everything is now liftable without junk lying about. Trying to make move on monday easier. I am going to use a dongle hpoefuly to get online till i get my internet reconnected , they say 5 days after money and i hope it will be as my phone line works the day i move in.


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant actually watch that vid it makes me cry! not in a sad way just soppy way.


----------



## majm1241

I could not sleep at all last night due to the pain in my right side lower back, hip and abdomen. So I called the doctor and they made me come in to make sure I was not going into pre-term labor and make sure I don't have a UTI. 

My cervix is not open at all, baby's heartbeat is perfect, and there test strips came back negative but sending the rest of the sample to the lab. If I don't hear from them by tomorrow afternoon that means no infection. 

They told me in the mean time, it could be just really bad round ligament pains and I can use a heating pad on my back only and use Icy Hot too. If it gets worse, they want me to come in again.


----------



## Dragonfly

I get them pains to, had them today but I do remember all these mystery aches and pains last time that nothing came of but your right to get seen to if your alarmed. I was in the hospital a few times crapping it to last time, remember thinking baby was dead as I didnt feel him move in a while and he was fine, had to go to doc on call who had a doppler. He kicked the doppler, made a fool of me. lol Everyone says after they are born you worry more but thats not true for me, I worry on a different level but I can see him and know he is ok where as you cant see whats happening inside you and you hope all is well. I dont know why no one gets me on that. 

I am sick of itchy legs!!!! theres blood and all on them from scratching. I do recall this from last time to. Oh joy.


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, you do get a bit freaked out with odd pains for sure! When They told me my cervix was closed and my baby's hb was perfect.... HUGE RELIEF!!!

I hope you can get the itching under control! A friend of mine on here said she has Pupps and rubbing Apple Cider Vinegar on her skin has been the only relief for her!


----------



## pinklizzy

16 week midwife appointment today and she's promised that she will let me listen to the heartbeat :happydance: and I get to leave work early! 
I've booked all my appointments on my half-days or days off to make sure I can actually leave and won't get stuck in theatre :dohh: 
I've been having lots of aches, pains and cramps over the last week-feels like it did in first tri, I'm assuming it's just round ligament pains and everything stretching again but will be reassuring to be able to ask the midwife, I have a whole long list!
Right, shower and work calling! Have a good day everyone
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

We dont have things like 16 week midwife app? I had scan at 12 weeks and have to wait till 21 for next one nothing in between :( I know the midwife sees me at 25 weeks , they dont see you before that in local place here. Kinda crap they leave you wondering for so long.


----------



## anna matronic

She just gave me all my blood results back on Tuesday, had a listen to the baby, did my wee and blood pressure :)

I see her again at 26 weeks, then again at 28 for glucose test then I think it is every 2 weeks after that :)


----------



## Lenka

The same here. Scan at 12 weeks and no MW appointment till 26 weeks, which you have to book yourself.

Saying that, I am getting my triple blood test at 16 weeks and have an option to see a MW ion the hospital if I wanted to...I don't though, I have my doppler and can now find the heartbeat...what else will she tell me? My blood pressure has always been normal, even goes lower through the pregnancy (did in my first 2). No point in them till later on when they can measure your tummy for growth.


----------



## b23

Please could you add me onto November 28th? Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

No word back on tests they dont tell you here unless sometihng is wrong. They dont give you notes either. And I have to make that midwife one myself also at 25 weeks I think. I dont even know how the heck I am getting to my 21 week scan as my parents are going away, I have to car,money or anyone reliable to come and give me a lift! I gave up asking people to help me move house when none would turn up and even darrens ones arnt helping and cant turn up when they meant to even to see William so I aint asking any of them. My brother looks like the only option even though he is unreliable my dad will kill him if he lets me down and I aint speaking to him for letting me down when I also asked him to help lift stuff downstairs and I had to do it myself as he didnt turn up. 

If only we had a car and licence! getting that sorted soon, you need car with kids.


----------



## Lenka

Dragonfly - you definitely need car with kids, no question about it! I passed my test when my second one was only few months old and never looked back. I am still paying off my credit card which I used to pay for lessons...but I wouldn't be able to function without the car...I have a job because I have a car...my kids go swimming, scouting, football, dancing because I have a car. I get to see my friend because I have a car...well, everything really...

Hope you ll find someone to take you to the scan...is public transport or taxi not an option? 

I learnt that in this life you should always rely on yourself...I was 38-40 weeks pregant last time when me and my ex were moving houses..and had a 12 month old baby as well.... It was absolutely harrendous...we had no help, no family around, he had no friends either (I didn't as I come from abroad and he had moved me 3 times, so every time I got friendly with anyone, we moved, but that's another story)...

So what I am trying to say, just persevere with the everyday life, and only rely on yourself or OH if he is reliable....Any other help from outside will be as bonus......


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Crazy things happening in my life. Firstly the thing making my heart hurt alot is that my family dog we have had since she was born(her mom was our dog and I watched her be born) is dying. Its so hard for me to look at her especially since you can tell she is in so much pain. :( We are most likely going today to the vet and have her put to sleep. We all cant take it anymore. We are also suppose to leave for a family vacation here today as well!!! My dh isnt going because he has to go play army boy for 4 days(he left here about 40 mins ago). Im excited to get away but at the same time, I seriously dont want to deal with siblings lol. They are all still at the ages where they drive me insane(mostly due to the fact that I have had to grow up a lot faster than they have). THANK GOD for skull candy headphones....I cant hear ANYTHING when i have them in lol. Well if I dont get on for a couple days you know why :D

As for an update, Still having pains and cramping, I cant believe I am 2 weeks away from being half way through! where has the time gone????


----------



## Dragonfly

Lenka said:


> Dragonfly - you definitely need car with kids, no question about it! I passed my test when my second one was only few months old and never looked back. I am still paying off my credit card which I used to pay for lessons...but I wouldn't be able to function without the car...I have a job because I have a car...my kids go swimming, scouting, football, dancing because I have a car. I get to see my friend because I have a car...well, everything really...
> 
> Hope you ll find someone to take you to the scan...is public transport or taxi not an option?
> 
> I learnt that in this life you should always rely on yourself...I was 38-40 weeks pregant last time when me and my ex were moving houses..and had a 12 month old baby as well.... It was absolutely harrendous...we had no help, no family around, he had no friends either (I didn't as I come from abroad and he had moved me 3 times, so every time I got friendly with anyone, we moved, but that's another story)...
> 
> So what I am trying to say, just persevere with the everyday life, and only rely on yourself or OH if he is reliable....Any other help from outside will be as bonus......

A taxi cost nearly £30 there and back to hospital :wacko: I dont have that I really dont. I dont work and my other half cant get a job and is ill so where on crap money and have to pay part of the rent to. He gets nothing I get a little. Hence why we cant get even driving lessons but my dad has said he will help out. I just have to pay for the theory which will be a while. plus I will have william and a massive car seat and I cant carry that. Its one of them big ones not the ones with handles. Prams etc. to much and plus the bus leaves you miles from the hospital to and I cant stand buses I panic on them and havnt used one in years. And one dosnt stop in the middle of the dual carriageway which my drive way in new place goes out onto (its a long drive way). And I aint walking that with a baby. My dad agrees I need a car especially when time flies and william needs to get to school and we would love to go out together as a family somewhere instead of staying about the house all the time. So many places I want to go with william yet not that easy. 
And when I want to work again when William and next baby at school I need to get there, I have the place I want to work and all picked as its being build now lol well ahead of myself.


----------



## Lenka

LOL well, planning for the future is the first step, so all good. Sounds like a a whole operation for you :( Would only suggest to have a plan B in case you don't get a lift, that's all.

In terms of work...I know everyone has their own views, but I chose not to wait till kids go to school...but that's the whole other discussion that been on here before x


----------



## Happyhayley

Hey Everyone. I haven't been on here in forever it feels like. My son has been sick and we've been really busy. But I saw my obstetrician for the first time this week. He totally agrees with me about having a schedualed c-section and he was actually going to suggest it which is awesome. Plus he's going to fill out my sick leave paper work so I can go off work early. My last day is next Friday. Because he knows how stressful having a disabled child can be. And he booked me for my gender scan for June 30th which I'm really excited about. ANd I got to hear the babies heart beat :) and then Mexico is all booked and we are ready. I already started packing for my son. We leave in 10 days. I am very excited.


----------



## Dragonfly

Lenka said:


> LOL well, planning for the future is the first step, so all good. Sounds like a a whole operation for you :( Would only suggest to have a plan B in case you don't get a lift, that's all.
> 
> In terms of work...I know everyone has their own views, but I chose not to wait till kids go to school...but that's the whole other discussion that been on here before x

I do have other medical problems I do not mention in here that keep me off work and has been tested by several docs from the dole. But I am looking forward to doing something studying etc then work. Think I may go back to nursing homes if I am deemed fit enough by then I should be. So I need my NVQs and other things I have the experience so thats something and I enjoyed it. I hope we dont have to get into a discussion about this here seems every thread on someone on benefits gets nasty. I aint here by choice just temporary and I did work before for many years from solicitors to store detective to shops.


----------



## Lenka

Noooooooooooo, no discussion and no nastiness. Whatever the reasons are either way - it's personal choice or circumstances.

Hope you will get better soon, I work in the nursimg home myself, but I am in Finance/Payroll and girls on the floor seem to enjoy what they do.

Hayley - Glad you are back and hope your little one is getting better! So does that mean you will be off on Maternity from now on? Do you get paid? It ll be nice if UK had the same system.:)


----------



## Happyhayley

Yeah well the way it works here is maternity and paternity combined you get 50 weeks which you can take up to 8 weeks before your due date but then if you go on sickleave because of bedrest or anything really. unsafe work enivroment work stress standing all day if your a clerk or something. As long as your doctor agrees to sign the form you can get 15 weeks on top of the 50 so its really 65 weeks total which you can start 23 weeks before your due date. My doctor has agreed because I feel really stressed trying to get to all my sons medical stuff plus my own plus work and everything I miss a lot of days of work anyways trying to take him to all his appointments and I hate my job. Yes we get paid. We get 55% of our wages but because I dont have to pay a baby sitter any more and we get extra money for Ben's disabilites I'll be making about the same as now.


----------



## Happyhayley

Oh and you don't have to take it that early. You do have to do sick leave before the baby is born but many women wait till the baby is born to start the mat leave so that they are off till their babies first birthday. So many women if they are doing sickleave (which a lot of us do) go off 15 weeks before birth. Once your new baby is born you also get baby bonus which isn't a lot its between 100-300 dollars extra a month but it helps.


----------



## Lenka

Hayley - that's quite generous. Although we do have Tax Credits (what they call them) here, and once the baby is born you get extra first year and then less after the baby is over 1 year old.. I get 90% of my wages for the first 6 weeks, then 50% for 12 weeks and than flat rate Statutory Maternity, which is not a lot, if you are on a lower wage, 75% of your child care costs are paid for, but if its like £250 a week, you pay £35 yourself, so I will be definitely worse off.

Will be saving on petrol to get to work though hopefully will survive:) Cut down on bills etc...like mobile? that's about it :) everything else has to be paid...and OH is only in work till October...what happens after that - noone knows :(

As I said before, relying only on myself!:)


----------



## Happyhayley

yeah last time I went on mat leave I moved from the city which was high wages to where we live now where people get paid less but because my mat was based on my city wages I basically made the same as if I got a job in our new area.


----------



## mamagreenbean

just reading up and checking in :)


----------



## laura.x.x

Can you put me on the angels list please:cry::cry: xx


----------



## majm1241

Oh no! I'm so sorry Sweetie! :cry: :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

:cry:Laura :hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

I am so sorry for your loss Laura :(


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Laura, that is so sad. Sorry for your loss hun xxx


----------



## devonangel

so sorry for your loss hun x


----------



## anna matronic

So sorry to hear that Laura :hugs: xx


----------



## pinklizzy

So sorry Laura :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry Laura. :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

So sorry too hear that Laura - hope you make it back to 1st tri real soon xx :hugs: xx


On the note with maternity leave - I'm planning on 1st Oct being my last day - gonna use left over holidays from this year and 10 days from next year to take me up till 26th Oct, then from 26th Oct (the date I've been in my job a year so baby better hold on!) till 26th April I get full pay!! :D The problem I have is Im on a fixed term contract which ends 25th April, so no idea what I'll do then :(
Will look for a part time job if they don't extend my contract... as with tax credits etc should work out about the same as me being full time and I get extra time with the baby :D

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

I am so so sorry for your very sad loss Laura :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

the sizes on these baby tickers are all wrong, I see this week yours is a sweet potato and onion after avocado? Then I see bananas up at the top? weird.I wonder is it genetically modified fruit and veg it goes by??


----------



## Cocobelle

DF they seem quite wrong to me too, cute though :)


----------



## rowleypolie

sorry for your loss Laura! i read your post about the MMC and I cant believe what happened! You are one strong woman because i would have been complaining for days and making sure every employee of that hospital knew the treatment you got!!


----------



## quaizer

Dragonfly said:


> the sizes on these baby tickers are all wrong, I see this week yours is a sweet potato and onion after avocado? Then I see bananas up at the top? weird.I wonder is it genetically modified fruit and veg it goes by??

This made me LMAO!!! :haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

how is everyone feeling? anyone still having MS? anyone so tired they can barely function after 3pm! anyone going to bed early- like 8 or 9pm! 

i am feeling a bit sick still I have a cough and I am losing my voice. Still feeling like i did the first couple weeks of pregnancy and sleeping like crazy- one night i fell asleep at 6pm and woke up at 8 or so for an hour to sing a lullalby to DD (night-time routine) i cant believe how tired i am!!!!!


----------



## mommy2baby2

I had an ultrasound today, it went well! We found out the sex, my husband pretty much jumped out of the chair in excitement!

We're having a 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
:blue:BOY!:blue:

I'm happy but at the same time disappointed. I was really hoping for another girl, since we already have 2...It's weird, I understand that I'm going through Gender Disappointment...I just hope I can get through it sooner than later. Hopefully setting up a registry will make it better. I don't know. It's just that girls have so much cute, pretty and frilly clothing options and boys have either a dinosaur, snake or giraffe...I'm sure it'll get easier but still. 

I suppose I just fear that I won't love him or for some reason I reject him or something. But at the same time I do love him so much already...perhaps I'm just scared of the unknown.


----------



## hannah76

so sorry laura!!! :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Laura, the way you were treated was horrendous. I would speak to my GP / midwife / anyone who would listen, it's just not right that they can treat women in that way. 
So sorry for your loss. :hug:

My bump seems to have just appeared from nowhere, over the last 24 hours. I've gone from nothing to bump! I think it's finally starting to sink in that I'm going to have a baby, and it's slightly terrifying!

Anyone due around the same time as me want to buddy up? I would love a buddy or two to share this all with :kiss:


----------



## hinkybinky

mommy2baby2 said:


> I'm happy but at the same time disappointed. I was really hoping for another girl, since we already have 2...It's weird, I understand that I'm going through Gender Disappointment...I just hope I can get through it sooner than later. Hopefully setting up a registry will make it better. I don't know. It's just that girls have so much cute, pretty and frilly clothing options and boys have either a dinosaur, snake or giraffe...I'm sure it'll get easier but still.

I think once you start thinking about it being a boy, you will look properly at boy clothes in shops and look at other people's little baby boys, and realise that they can be cute and pretty as well in their own way! 

Congratulations, I hope your (understandable) disappointment doesn't last long! Your girls will be thrilled to have one of each, brother and sister!


----------



## Dragonfly

mommy2baby2 said:


> I had an ultrasound today, it went well! We found out the sex, my husband pretty much jumped out of the chair in excitement!
> 
> We're having a
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> :blue:BOY!:blue:
> 
> I'm happy but at the same time disappointed. I was really hoping for another girl, since we already have 2...It's weird, I understand that I'm going through Gender Disappointment...I just hope I can get through it sooner than later. Hopefully setting up a registry will make it better. I don't know. It's just that girls have so much cute, pretty and frilly clothing options and boys have either a dinosaur, snake or giraffe...I'm sure it'll get easier but still.
> 
> I suppose I just fear that I won't love him or for some reason I reject him or something. But at the same time I do love him so much already...perhaps I'm just scared of the unknown.

boys are great but since your used to a girl I can understand as I would be afraid of having a girl myself. I would take whatever and be happy but I can see the scary bit in it. Lots more cloths for girls than boys but I love my son so much and wouldnt mind another boy. Happy either way. 

I have a headache coming on today and was booted a few times by baby last night.


----------



## you&me

Completely pointless and random...buttttt.....

My ticker has moved up a box today :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> Laura, the way you were treated was horrendous. I would speak to my GP / midwife / anyone who would listen, it's just not right that they can treat women in that way.
> So sorry for your loss. :hug:
> 
> My bump seems to have just appeared from nowhere, over the last 24 hours. I've gone from nothing to bump! I think it's finally starting to sink in that I'm going to have a baby, and it's slightly terrifying!
> 
> Anyone due around the same time as me want to buddy up? I would love a buddy or two to share this all with :kiss:


I am the 10th and round the corner from you. What ya reckon!!???


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> I am the 10th and round the corner from you. What ya reckon!!???

Ah, that would be cool, thanks bump buddy! How's your bump doing by the way?


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am the 10th and round the corner from you. What ya reckon!!???
> 
> Ah, that would be cool, thanks bump buddy! How's your bump doing by the way?Click to expand...

It is certainly coming along finally!! My mum keeps saying I look proper preggo now (am staying at hers for a few days!) then my dad last night said I wasn;t showing at all and just looked like a had a beer gut :growlmad: His bitch of a girlfriend has never mentioned it at all, so I have never mentioned on congratulated her on her impending nuptuals to my dad :haha: Yes childish I know :D

Anyway here is latest bump pic, excuse the mess it is my mums bathroom not mine :D

I just had a thought actually!! Do you know if there are any antenatal classes around Hastings? I haven't had a look but need to start doing some excercises. would you be up for doing something????
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## you&me

Anna!!! I can see a cute little bump you have forming there!!! :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks :happydance: It is still not that impressive.

But i went to the dentist yesterday and gave her my exemtion card and she looked at my belly and said "oh yes, of course" :happydance:

Got to squeeze it into a dress later for a wedding. I so hope I don't look podgy today :(


----------



## you&me

Aww bless!! You look slim with a cute little belly...I can't imagine you looking podgy!!

My belly seems to have jumped out overnight...everyone keeps telling me it's the joys of weakened muscles in a second pregnancy, and that everything just happens quicker..charming, I'm sure :dohh: ...my DH needs to take me clothe's shopping for sure!!


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I just had a thought actually!! Do you know if there are any antenatal classes around Hastings? I haven't had a look but need to start doing some excercises. would you be up for doing something????
> 
> Definitely - have just given up my aerobics class so I need something to replace it. Have PM'd you.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Dragonfly

I know a girl that looked pregnant like you at the end! I was so jealous you couldnt even tell she was pregnant. Me I looked near the end now. :( 

feel so sick here and trying to keep down breakfast :( cleaning and moving stuff to.


----------



## anna matronic

you&me said:


> Aww bless!! You look slim with a cute little belly...I can't imagine you looking podgy!!
> 
> My belly seems to have jumped out overnight...everyone keeps telling me it's the joys of weakened muscles in a second pregnancy, and that everything just happens quicker..charming, I'm sure :dohh: ...my DH needs to take me clothe's shopping for sure!!

Hehe, thanks hun :D Before I got pregnant I was a size 16. I am 5ft 7 so quite tall on it, but not at all slim (I have really fat thighs - a family thing :()

Belly is pretty B shaped cos I have a really deep belly button and can see that through clothes! But I have bought a bellyband to wear under my dress to hopefully give me a better shape!

But I have to say, even the mat clothes I have bought that are a 16 are too big, so I do think I have lost weight and gone down to a 14. Just generally eating better and not drinking has certainly had an impact :) xxx


----------



## Happyhayley

mommy2baby2 said:


> I had an ultrasound today, it went well! We found out the sex, my husband pretty much jumped out of the chair in excitement!
> 
> We're having a
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> :blue:BOY!:blue:
> 
> I'm happy but at the same time disappointed. I was really hoping for another girl, since we already have 2...It's weird, I understand that I'm going through Gender Disappointment...I just hope I can get through it sooner than later. Hopefully setting up a registry will make it better. I don't know. It's just that girls have so much cute, pretty and frilly clothing options and boys have either a dinosaur, snake or giraffe...I'm sure it'll get easier but still.
> 
> I suppose I just fear that I won't love him or for some reason I reject him or something. But at the same time I do love him so much already...perhaps I'm just scared of the unknown.


I totally get being disappointed. I was kinda when I first found out about my son being a boy. One of the reasons I'm glad I wasn't on team yellow then or now is it gives you time before the baby gets here to get really excited about sailor suits and running shoes and watching your husband play with his son. 

By the time my son arrived I was so excited about being on team blue. 

This time I want a girl again but I think if it is a boy it will be easier for me to get excited since I know how great boys are :) 

Congrats on the news of your healthy young man


----------



## Lenka

Hi girls. Are we all fit today? My feet are swelling already :( grrr, don't like it...having all those aches and pains now too and starting to feel pregnant..

Putting loads of weight on too as I stopped my exercises compl;etely after I found out about pregnancy....I will baloon to size 18 again by the time I have a baby :( 

xx


----------



## Happyhayley

Vomitted this morning. I wish I had grown out of this. Its not everyday anymore but its still not fun. Thankfully its friday. I cannot wait for today to be over. I want to go home and not think about my crappy job for 2 whole days


----------



## shellie82

my vomiting is getting more scarce! i had 6 whole days sick free but then threw up for 2 days and now touch wood today there hasnt been any lol


----------



## devonangel

i'm ok ish just feeling tired all the time and my feet are swelling as well hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Happyhayley

Bach ache just started for me yesterday. In my lower back mostly. and heartburn is new. Also really bad uterus stretching pains which seem to come once every month for me


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate tax creds they are so idiotic! they wpouldnt speak to me last time as apparently I failed their security check despite me never telling them the answers to the questions they asked me! then they talk to my other half and all he gets asked is his fav colour?? wtf? so they where meant to send someone to me to interview me and prove who i was months ago and they didnt so trying to change my address actually really annoyed me as they wouldn't peak to me again! no question's just wouldn't talk to me. I admit I was so annoyed after 30 mins on hold I did call him a knob head and hang up. Darren called back and they talked to him and sorted it all out again . I dont know what their problem is with me. Sky had me on hold for 30 mins before and hung up for no reason so my phone bills going to be sky high when I finish all this. Now i bet again they dont send someone to identify me, wtf is with that why do they only do that on me and not my other half when he calls? moving house is a pain in the ass no matter how painless you try and make it and sort things out early. BT are not even going to change my number no one from sky knows anything about it even though they said they would send me my new number. I dont want my number i keep getting random weird texts from companies and calls for sales even though i am ex directory and never give out my number. It started the day my number was 1 day old and i know BT gave it out then. 

Stressed. Have to clean this place up to! i just want to teleport me into my new place, to much sorting out and i have been at this a month! :O i think i have thrown away over half my life just to move.


----------



## you&me

DF...try and calm down hun...remember in every negative there is always a positive hiding in there somewhere :hugs:

It may seem like nothing but stress now, but remember what the outcome will be; the new place you have been so looking forward to moving to...a whole new fresh start :)


----------



## Dragonfly

not with tax creds as they messed up and i now owe them money! so I have no tolerance for them. I wish I was loaded. And moving house is very stressful for everyone and I seem to be doing all the cleaning by myself as no one comes up when they say they will. I shall remember who my friends really are from this. Not even darren relatives have come in a month! my brother is the only one about here and darren sometimes if he has time. So I am tired running after a toddler, cleaning , packing and being pregnant. Oh and asthma and dust! not good. cant breath. I am doing this all now so on monday things can just be lifted and I can go, I cant be coming back and cleaning an this house its not exactly small . So in a way I am making it easier. I could be an asshole and leave it in a mess for landlord but I aint like that.


----------



## Cocobelle

Lenka said:


> Putting loads of weight on too as I stopped my exercises compl;etely after I found out about pregnancy....I will baloon to size 18 again by the time I have a baby :(
> 
> xx

Know how you feel hun. I did about 4 hours of kung fu a week before I was pregnant but had to stop as my doctor would not give me permission to carry on, not even for 2 more training sessions before my next grading! 

So no exercise and eating twice as much as before is not good, I really need to curb my sweet tooth. I am still a (UK) 14, but only just and a very chunky one at that!

Symptom wise, I have none (apart from a bump)! Its quite worrying really and if it were not for my doppler I think I would go stir crazy.


----------



## lolpants

Hi all

Im still feeling good :D

DF I see what ur saying about the veggie size ticker - it is weird sizings!! Its from an American site so maybe their veg is different sizes to ours?

Its weird with the whole gender thing - I always said if I had a baby I only wanted a boy - but now Im actually pregnant I having an overwhelming want for a girl!?! Dunno how Im gonna feel if the baby is a boy?? Im sure I'll love it all the same but there will be genuine disappointment and I feel guilty already for that!!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.flickr.com/photos/annekedragonflytemmink/4669043441/?editreplace=1 new pic of a rose today. :)


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies :wave:

Hope you are all doing well :)

Had my 2nd midwife appointment today so we filled in all of the forms, and got to hear Lo's heartbeat ......which was sooooo sweet - sounded like galloping horses just as everyone said it would :) x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies, had our gender determination ultrasound and we're on team blue!! I am so thrilled!


----------



## mommy2baby2

Congrats on your bouncing baby boy!


----------



## Happyhayley

aww how exciting congrats. I cant wait to find out. 26 more days


----------



## Dragonfly

TySonNMe said:


> Hey ladies, had our gender determination ultrasound and we're on team blue!! I am so thrilled!

congrats! maybe i am having a boy to as i am due same day as you. I wouldnt mind another boy.


----------



## Mrs. October

Congrats on your news TysonNMe. 

Well ladies I am soooo excited because last night for the first time I felt my little one kicking and moving around!!! I was at the salon sitting under the dryer and had my hand on my abdomen when I felt what was DEFINITELY a determined kick....lol! It happened once and then he/she was still. When I went home and told hubby he was determined to feel it as well and lo and behold after much prodding, rubbing and patiently waiting baby rewarded him with two little kicks. He was THRILLED. I can't wait until my little one os bigger and I can feel them more definitively and frequently!


----------



## Cocobelle

TySonNMe said:


> Hey ladies, had our gender determination ultrasound and we're on team blue!! I am so thrilled!

Congratulations on your little blue bundle! 

Have we not had any confirmed November baby girls yet?


----------



## jennyellen13

well my next scan is on the 25th so hopefully find out sex then, had a scan at 16weeks but they couldnt see! xx


----------



## Happyhayley

10 minutes till my weekend can start. I've been watching the clock ALL DAY! I've been having round ligament pains on and off all day today too. and then I got a NOSE BLEED! I had them all the time as a kid but I haven't had one in atleast 5 years


----------



## rowleypolie

no girls yet! i think my bundle wants to be the first one! i get my ultrasound in 4 days! had a routine appointment today and heard the heartbeat- 156 and the little stinker kicked the doppler a few times! maybe dh will understand now that i really am tired for a reason!


----------



## pinklizzy

Morning ladies! Off to work in a min, just so tired I want to crawl back into bed! :sleep: Woke up with a craving for porridge so have sat outside in the lovely warm weather eating ready brek lol!
Hope everyone has a fab weekend, off shopping with my mum tomorrow and might actually buy my first baby things :happydance:


----------



## devonangel

my 20 week scan is on the 24th of june i cant wait xxx


----------



## lolpants

pinklizzy said:


> Morning ladies! Off to work in a min, just so tired I want to crawl back into bed! :sleep: Woke up with a craving for porridge so have sat outside in the lovely warm weather eating ready brek lol!
> Hope everyone has a fab weekend, off shopping with my mum tomorrow and might actually buy my first baby things :happydance:

...aww You've made me want Ready Brek now!! hehe!! lucky I have some :D
Where in Wales are you Lizzy?

Lol xx


----------



## rai

I have 7 week until my next sonogram (not Dr appt but sonogram). But...I'm on team yellow so we won't know until November. :)

Hubby and I bought paint yesterday for the baby's room. He wants to finish sanding the walls (it used to have a nasty texture on it) and paint the room this weekend. I think he is being optimistic. I'll be shocked if he finish priming let alone paint the entire room this weekend. We are painting the room in two colors.. turqoise on top, green (called asparagus green by Behr) on bottom. The colors will be separated with a white chair rail. We still don't know the theme (leaning towards an alphabet theme), but we spent 2 hours in the paint store deciding on the colors (and then the shade) !

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## rai

I feel so far behind everyone. :( I want my ticker to move up a box!


----------



## rowleypolie

went to the doc and dd has bronchitis, i guess i could have it too! we have the same symptoms! Dont you girls just love it when you get sick and you're pregnant...ehhhh....cant wait until tuesday!


----------



## mamagreenbean

wow! so many boys!


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate it when I cant feel baby move for ages, I know its not strong at the mo but I can feel it. Makes me nervous. 

I get my keys tonight to my new place. Feel sick and have a headache so at the mo I couldnt care :( I hope I feel better later on. Moving tomorrow and kinda scared , I have been here years.


----------



## MissDee-89

Ive been worrying about movements too, it was really strong for a few days, started getting routine, now its only a couple of taps a day :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am not even getting a tap here now. sounds awful but I will have to poke baby to get it to move. :( I remember once when I was like 28 weeks going to the hospital as i hadnt felt it in a while and just as she was putting the doppler on he kicked it. oops! made a fool of me.


----------



## MissDee-89

lol, i keep giving my belly a tiny shake, nothing major, a walk up the stairs would be worse tbh lol, but OH screams at me every time lol, then i say about how he keeps trying to DTD and if we did imagine how much my stomach would be getting shook up then lol :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I just gentle touch and I think i felt something moving so I am trying to be calm about it as I remember being here before. I feel sick and have a sore head today. I think its time just for a random morning sickness.


----------



## stacey01

im having a girl & due 7th november :happydance:


and yayyyy just realised 18 weeks today :)


----------



## Cocobelle

stacey01 said:


> im having a girl & due 7th november :happydance:
> 
> 
> and yayyyy just realised 18 weeks today :)

Congratulations! Our first confirmed November girly! 

My wiggles have also calmed down and yesterday I only had one tiny little tap. I get really worried so get the doppler out, it is really reassuring to then hear its little heart beating away.


----------



## Dragonfly

I would end up in hospital if I couldnt find heart or be convinced I was getting the heart beats mixed up with mine or something. Would make me paranoid. though for times like this a lend of one would be good to put the mind at ease. 

Trying to keep breakfast down here. dam it why do I always sneeze with a mouth full of cereal in the morning!


----------



## Cocobelle

I never use my doppler alone as I am scared I would mix it up with my heart beat too so I only use it with DH. To start with he used to check my pulse to discount it being mine but to be honest, babies is so much faster it is quite easy to tell them apart.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am peed off its raining its not suppose to rain and I had to take the washing in and I cant tumble dry this stuff and need it dried ! have to heating either for radiators. looks like I will be taking wet laundry to new place tomorrow. Why is it raining when it says its sunny right now here with no rain at all! stupid met office!


----------



## anna matronic

I haven't felt movemnets for 2 days either and also paranoid. now i wonder if it was baby I felt at all!!


----------



## Dragonfly

We are all paranoid now ! I am sat here hoping like hell to feel a poke, I think i can feel like something but i cant be sure. Its not as bad as you go alone as you can feel actual limbs sticking out depending on what way baby lies, william was postier so it was feet and hands out hence the amount of movement you see on my vid. 

I am having a bad hormonal day,. I feel like death! i want my bed! this is not the time to want my bed! I demand everyone move my bed first tomorrow and I will go and lie in it in new house and let them move for me lol


----------



## anna matronic

Lol!! Brilliant, I hope they do :) I have the prospect of moving again in a few weeks, landlord is selling my flat, but he has offered me the ground floor one. Just need to get off my arse and see if it is suitable for me and baby for 6 months or so. Then when I know what kind of money and help I will be getting I can look into getting a maisonette or a house that is a bit bigger with a garden :)

I think I am feeling stuff too, but am never sure if it my imagination. 3 weeks and 4 days until my scan x x


----------



## katstar

HI ladies,

Just thought i would come in and say i think i felt a poke this morning. Oh went to work and turned over in bed. Nearly on my front but not quite and i felt a couple of light pokes. They were not hard but gentle. I truely hope this is when it starts. Don't think i could wait till 22 weeks lol.

Anna i have my gender scan on the same day as you. Is it 1st july? What sex you hoping for?

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

a month to my scan . mines ground floor no one above or beside me they are vacant and i think arnt done up anyway. i have the use of 700 acres and i dont have to mow any of it lol suits me.


----------



## anna matronic

katstar said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> Just thought i would come in and say i think i felt a poke this morning. Oh went to work and turned over in bed. Nearly on my front but not quite and i felt a couple of light pokes. They were not hard but gentle. I truely hope this is when it starts. Don't think i could wait till 22 weeks lol.
> 
> Anna i have my gender scan on the same day as you. Is it 1st july? What sex you hoping for?
> 
> xx

Yep 1st July, can't come quick enough! You know I am not bothered! It is my first so am happy with whatever obviously :) At first I was convinced it was a boy. Then I had a really strong dream it was a girl about 3 weeks ago and that's been in my head since! All the old wives tails point to girl (except the hb sounds like a train not horses!) So we shall see.

Was discussing boys names with my mum last night - I am totally stuck now! Two new ones to enter the equation were Henry and Sebastian :haha:


----------



## katstar

I am really scared about my scan. My oh has his heart set on a boy really really much. We both have a girl each. Mine is 6 and his is 5. He has said things like 'if they say if its a girl then there is a chance they are wrong by 2% and if its a girl she is still dressing it up in blue and her name will be him' lol.
But i am scared of his disapointment if it is a girl. Our daughters think its a boy and his daughter, Skye has said she wants to call it henry and my daughter, Rebecka wants to call it alex. They both have not thought of any girl names at all. :wacko:

With my daughter i had a strong feeling she was a he. I even dreamed boys and called him my little man until 20 weeks and they told me she was a girl. 

I have no strong feelings with this one. I have no idea at all. My dreams have been about babies and not about the sex. lol. I guess we will have to wait and see.

We bd on ovulation day only to increase chances of a boy and our heartbeat sounds like a train so its looking good so far but like you say they are just old wives tales. 

What time is your scan anna? What date are you due?


----------



## anna matronic

Well I bd'd 2/3 days before I assume I ov'd (I wasn't checking, but am a 28 day kida girl so am going by 13/14 days) So thats more girl I think!! My scan is early this time at 9.40, so I can go into school and tell the kids what it is :) My 12 week scan was at 3.40, I don;t know how I made it through the day without collapsing through fear!!

We have a very girl heavy family! I have 14 cousins and 11 are girls! But us cousins have started producing boys better than my aunties!! We now have 9 girls and 6 boys. So I shall see what I can add to the mix as mine is the next one to come!

I am sure everyone will be fine, if there is a bit of disappointment just go with it, it won't last, cos it's a beautiful baby whatever the flavour :D Just concentrate on the great things about girls and annoying things about boys :haha:

I hope you get a boy though, as will be perfect for both of you!! (Good choice on Henry too!!)

Oh I am due November 10th :)

x x x


----------



## Dragonfly

My OH is dreading a girl because he will be forever killing people he says and will lock her away lol he was down town earlier and seen some young ones he knows with very young girls who hadnt went home from drinking and he wasnt impressed! that got him thinking even more that if them girls where his he would knock chunks out of them lads. He is an old fashion type dad, anyone touch his kids and he will punch first and well punch again. So a girl wouldn't be good for him, Though he aint going to reject of course just be very worried for the future. I feel sorry for her to and I dont even know what I am having. She can come to me and talk about boys and I can tell her never to tell her dad lol


----------



## Cocobelle

I wonder if there is really is anything in the DTD timmings and the babies sex? This little one is the result of BD 5 says before OV so in theory should be a girl. But who knows hey.


----------



## anna matronic

I really don't know how much truth is in it, but I do think studies have been done. But conception is not an exact science. For example you getting pregnancy by only having sex 5 days before ov is almost a miracle! Cos even though sperm can live for that long it has to be in super perfect conditions, the average I think is only 3 days generally. It is all quite an amazing process :)


----------



## katstar

Cocobelle i think there is a chance you may have ovulated early. I think sperm lives for 3 days inside so i think we should wait and see if yours is a girl and mine is a boy. May be able to put a truth to the science. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant understand them girls that go on for DNA tests with 15 + men ! what the heck where they doing or who should I say at that time of the month? come on after one you would be nervous as no contraception was used obviously. But then to get to 15! respect and dignity none existent there. I seen a 16 year old testing more than one man. And they know what happens to so its not ignorance its just no dignity or care for their own bodes of the children that come out of it. I hope they never see that when they grow up, how embarrassing. 

sorry mini rant at shows like that.


----------



## Cocobelle

I did actually ovulate early, my average was CD18 but the month I conceived it was Cd15, even my persona monitor didn't pick up it was my fertile period. I was also charting and happen to have a link to my old FF chart which shows my temp rises on ovulation.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/270871

So, we DTD on cd 10, with OV on CD 15 (although I have often wondered if I actually OV'ed in the eve of CD 14, but that is still 4.5 days before ovulation) so I guess there can be exceptions to the 3 day rule, although if you ask my DH, he just puts it down to him having super sperm :rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

It is deffo down to the quality of the sperm and the conditions of the vagina/cervix/tubes etc, to keep the sperm alive and ready to break into that egg :)

I do think if you are charting and are living healthier lifestyles it helps. As alcohol, smoking, poor diet etc effects these things. I am surprised I concieved as early as I did lol with the amount I drank and smoked :D


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> It is deffo down to the quality of the sperm and the conditions of the vagina/cervix/tubes etc, to keep the sperm alive and ready to break into that egg :)
> 
> I do think if you are charting and are living healthier lifestyles it helps. As alcohol, smoking, poor diet etc effects these things. I am surprised I concieved as early as I did lol with the amount I drank and smoked :D

lol, all I can say is that wine must help them to swim faster :rofl: or in my case it must have sustained them during their long wait for the egg :)


----------



## Happyhayley

So I've been having this pain in my left side right above my hip right where your uterus would be. Anyways I thought just round ligament pains like everyone says but then it started to be constant and I had it for 2 days and I couldnt sleep for it. Anyways I went to the doctor and he did a quick bed side ultrasound which was nice for DH because he saw the baby sucking its thumb and jumping. I couldnt see much in the position I was in. Anyways turns out its a cyst that is very common around 16 weeks and should clear up in a week


----------



## Cocobelle

Happyhayley said:


> So I've been having this pain in my left side right above my hip right where your uterus would be. Anyways I thought just round ligament pains like everyone says but then it started to be constant and I had it for 2 days and I couldnt sleep for it. Anyways I went to the doctor and he did a quick bed side ultrasound which was nice for DH because he saw the baby sucking its thumb and jumping. I couldnt see much in the position I was in. Anyways turns out its a cyst that is very common around 16 weeks and should clear up in a week

I hope your cyst soon clears up for you Hayley. When I had my NT scan they found that I had a really large one on my left ovary, have never had any pain from it, which they were surprised at given the size of it.

I am having a pelvic scan next Tuesday to check if it is still there and to make sure it has not grown.

Its great that your DH managed to get a peek at baby!


----------



## Happyhayley

I hate how this page ends up on the 2nd page so fast. i feel like I have to write something just so I can find it easier


----------



## TySonNMe

You can subscribe to this thread so it will show up in your Subscribed Threads...it's a shortcut off the top bar under Quick Links. To add it you go to Thread Tools on top of the first post on this page and click Subscribe to this Thread.


----------



## Happyhayley

yeah maybe I'll do that. September and october always seem to be at the top for me but maybe thats because I dont go into them and read them so they always have new messages


----------



## fairygirl

Once you post or should be on your user cp anyways..?


----------



## Happyhayley

it is but I always go to the main area because I go into lots of the other posts too.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey gals. Haven't been on in forever, internet has been out and haven't had much time. So, I see some gals have found out what they are having, but all I see is yellows and blues! :( (MAKES ME NERVOUS!) I want a little girl so bad. Found out my cousin is having a girl, and soooooooooo, a bit jealous.

I find out what I am having (hopefully) June 24th. So we shall see! I hope everyone is doing well. I have been exhausted and stressed, so that always stinks. May be moving soon, which will be NICE. It is a smaller place, but cheaper. Which is exactly what we need for now. :)

Oh, I am also dealing with a mobile baby now! He can't crawl just yet, but is really close. Already trying to pull himself up on things, and can get it sometimes. Yikes! LOL


----------



## Happyhayley

there is one pink but I dont think that list in the front has been updated lately


----------



## Dragonfly

Just moved im to my new place today, using a dongal and its so slow! very annoying. My feet hurt so much I cant get up and walk! thankfully I have made my bed so i can get into it.


----------



## lolpants

Congrats DF!! Hope you have many happy years in your castle :D :D

I've had intense hunger the last couple of days - just nothing satisfies my hunger!?! Anyone else experiencing this??

I also >think< I may have felt movement last night and today -- a kinda fluttery feeling after I used my doppler last night and what felt like 2 nudges lunchtime!! So glad too finally feel something!!

Lol xx


----------



## Mei190

Making an appearance here in this thread again. Congrats to everyone who has already found out your baby's gender! I cannot wait for mine either... July 2nd for me. 

Also congrats Dragonfly moving to your castle! Must be amazing to have all that space around you, when the weather improves that is :)

The bad weather is making the days go so slow at the moment... I cannot wait for the weather to improve!! It is so dull compared to the regular family calls from Mallorca.

Does anyone else find the time to be going slow? Or just me... :haha:


----------



## Happyhayley

Slow and fast. Sometimes I get so busy with all my sons stuff I forget I'm pregnant. Other times I'm at work and it goes so slow. I think once I leave work and I have more time it will go slow aswell.

I have an appointment to get my son fitted for his medical stroller tommorow. Very excited. 

Congrats DF on your new home :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey ladies...im finally back. :) after getting flooded out of our tent sight, moved to a cabin and then to a motel that reminded me of a hobbit house due to the fact that it was tiny and was built around the 40's lol. But I am finally back in Utah. I had a lot of fun, i just missed my dh. My baby is becoming SOOOOO active. I am feeling it all the time now and during the trip all of my family has felt the baby move and kick too! My mom is so excited she kept rubbing my belly and talking to it. It was cute. Im just ready to sleep now. Its been a long drive. I will update everything probably later tonight, but for now im going to get unpacked, clean up and go to sleep lol. 

congrats to all the ladies that know what team they are on! Mine is in 8 days, and it feels forever away.....well until later.


----------



## rai

Good to know you had a good trip blkhairbeauty (man that's a long name to type!).

What position is everyone sleeping in? I try sleeping on my back, but oftentimes I'm still sleeping on my stomach (at least I feel okay). Is there a pt in which you should definitely not sleep on your stomach?


----------



## anna matronic

Not sure, I have never slept on my stomach or back really! I sleep on my right side generally :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

i like sleeping on my tummy im trying to stop! my backs a no go it hurts i feel pressure on my uterus like gravity pushing on it lol !


----------



## jennyellen13

i love sleeping on my belly but and trying to do a bit on my side and some on my belly so im not putting all my weight on my belly. baby kicks when i lie on my belly lol xx


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sleeping on my side, I always have but its become so uncomfortable! I'm definitely going out to buy a pregnancy pillow in the next few days! sleep has become a nightmare :dohh:


----------



## shellie82

im still kind of sleeping on my stomach but turned to the side slightly as its uncomfortable otherwise! my mw said im fine to sleep on my stomach until it actually gets uncomfortable


----------



## angelkatelyn

hiya everyone im due on the 10th nov and find out the gender 29th june, well if his/hers legs arent crossed lol x


----------



## TySonNMe

I go back and forth between my left and right side. I read not to sleep on your back as the baby might be sitting on a major vein which might reduce blood flow, but that may be once baby gets bigger.

:hi: angel! Welcome!


----------



## Mei190

Welcome Angel! 

And I have always slept on my side, if I slept on my stomach I think I would end up suffocating myself! haha xx


----------



## SilasLove

I sleep on my stomach to fall asleep, but I always end up moving to my side or back through the night.

And when I was pregnant with my LO I slept however I wanted and everything was fine. Once you are 37 weeks pregnant and sleep doesn't come easily, you pretty much accept it however you can. Besides, you usually aren't asleep very long anyhow.


----------



## lolpants

I generally sleep on my right hand side, but read somewhere that its best to sleep on the left - so trying too train myself too sleep that way!! I think its more important later on, but just getting my body used to it now!

Welcome back from your hols BLKHRBTY! next week is gonna be a busy one for genders - I think quite a few of us are booked in then? Mines the 17th - Im sure it will come quickly as I have a festival this weekend :D

Lol xx


----------



## in search

Im due on the 25th of nov, baby boy!!!


----------



## happigail

I have always slept on my tummy but as soon as I found out I was preg I tried to retrain myself to sleep on my left side because of the good blood flow and toxin clearing thing. It took me a month and a half of waking up on my tummy to finally stop! now I sleep 50/50 between the sides.

In the end I put pillows and cushions all around me so I couldn't roll over! It did work in the end...


----------



## vaniilla

I've been thinking about pregnancy all day and it hit me that next month quite a few of us will be moving over to third tri, time is really going by fast!


----------



## lolpants

vaniilla said:


> I've been thinking about pregnancy all day and it hit me that next month quite a few of us will be moving over to third tri, time is really going by fast!

6th August for me and I'm due 5th November so earliest sparklers will move over beginning of August - mad that it is really just after next month though!! :happydance::thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## vaniilla

lolpants said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about pregnancy all day and it hit me that next month quite a few of us will be moving over to third tri, time is really going by fast!
> 
> 6th August for me and I'm due 5th November so earliest sparklers will move over beginning of August - mad that it is really just after next month though!! :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

you can tell how good I am at maths!:blush::haha: still, august is really close, third tri is where all the baby's are born! it seems like a world away to me, I've finally come to terms with pregnancy and birth is something that seems made up to me :haha:


----------



## lolpants

I know!! Its craziness!! I still don't quite believe it :D Me and OH keep on saying 'were having a baby' like we have only just found out!! haha!!

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

So I am a bit upset with my OH right now. I know that we didn't exactly plan on having another baby so soon, but he could atleast act a LITTLE excited for it just to make me feel a bit better about it or something!!

Today I was talking to him and I asked if he ever got anxious about what sex the baby will be. He said he doesn't really think about it, and when he does he already knows it is going to be another boy so it doesn't even matter. I get kind of mad about that ... I am glad it is SOOO easy for him to forget we are having another baby. Wish it was that easy for me.


----------



## mrsbling

lolpants said:


> I generally sleep on my right hand side, but read somewhere that its best to sleep on the left - so trying too train myself too sleep that way!! I think its more important later on, but just getting my body used to it now

I have read this too ....so DH bought me a dreamgenii to try and get me used to sleeping on my left, as I used to go to sleep on my stomach, but always woke up on my back :)


----------



## TySonNMe

My OH is similar Silas. He doesn't get very excited about anything, but it's completely different when he's in the room looking at the ultrasound. He is so amazed and is askis lots of questions.


----------



## babybear

you can tell how good I am at maths!:blush::haha: still, august is really close, third tri is where all the baby's are born! it seems like a world away to me, I've finally come to terms with pregnancy and birth is something that seems made up to me :haha:[/QUOTE]


With my firsty it took me until 3rd tri to realise I wasn't just pregnant I was actually HAVING A BABY who would depend on me for everything it was only then I got scared. Before that it was fine I was just pregnant and getting fat.


----------



## SilasLove

TySonNMe said:


> My OH is similar Silas. He doesn't get very excited about anything, but it's completely different when he's in the room looking at the ultrasound. He is so amazed and is askis lots of questions.

I can only hope that once we are at the ultrasound on the 24th that he will be excited afterwards. I am just now starting to warm up to this pregnancy and baby, and I really could use some support.


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, on that end, my OH is great. This is his second, but he realizes that this is my first baby and I am super excited and let's me just go with it. As time has passed, he is getting more supportive and spends time talking to the baby and rubbing my belly.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so pretty much im TERRIFIED! LOL! im almost half way done with being pregnant, and at the end I will have a BABY! Like today on facebook I put i was sick with a cold and one of my friends said something along the lines of you have a baby in your tummy.  It was at that moment i was like holy S*@T i have a BABY growing in me and eventually it will have to come out. And as a side note, im terrified of giving birth too. Im a wimp, so whatever meds they want to give me so i cant feel anything, BRING IT ON! lol I feel like the lady in the movie Baby Mama... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBye1Nr-pcU (sorry if that offends anyone :S )


----------



## rowleypolie

IT's a GIRL!!!! am i the first girl?? or the second? So exciting!!!

also beauty- i absolutley love that movie baby momma...the part where shes asks if she can just use pam cooking spray is hilarious.

team pink for me!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats Rowleypolie on ur beautiful baby girl xoxox


----------



## rowleypolie

heres the quote
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLjInRjwhRA


----------



## happigail

ok i need to see this film lmaoooooooo


----------



## Cocobelle

I have never seen that film!

Congrats Rowley on your little girl, that is two for Team Pink in November now :happydance:

I am 19 weeks today :), its my 20 week scan in a weeks time. How did that happen??


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on the girl rowleypolie!!! :happydance: I can't to find out what we're having, only 2 weeks now :)


----------



## Mei190

Congrats on a girl!! 

I cannot wait for my scan either, I have 3 weeks to wait though :D


----------



## Happyhayley

Hello again. Happy wednesday. Yesterday I thought it was wednesday so today feels a bit like living in that move groundhog day. Today is my 2nd last work shift. I have to finish today and then tomorrow I have to take my son to his doctors for a full checkup and development assesment before Mexico and then get through friday at work and then I'm FREE!!!

I am so excited to be 4 months pregnant now. I know its not like knowing the gender or making it to 2nd trimester or having your ticker move up a box but little steps make me happy. Every tuesday that I move up makes me happy


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats rowley!


----------



## jennyellen13

im still not really feeling any movement :( is anybody else like this? xx


----------



## TySonNMe

I haven't felt any movement...not to worry though, some women don't feel it until 20-22 weeks.


----------



## Happyhayley

My first I didnt feel till 22 weeks. This time I've felt some bubbles but not a real true movement


----------



## jennyellen13

well its technically my second, thought i felt a few movements but unsure. and thought it would get stronger, got my scan in 2weeks so will ask then :) xxx


----------



## Happyhayley

I think you might notice movements earlier with a 2nd because you know what to feel for more but in my memory the good movements are when theres no mistaking a kick or an elbow in the side..and that will be atleast another month for me I think


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on the :pink: Rowley! I am _very_ happy when I see girls in the November thread. :) LOL


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on being on team :pink: Rowley!! :D :kiss:

I have just started to feel light flutters - nothing major and the odd twitch like sensation below my belly button

Lol xx


----------



## Kerry.

I keep feeling slight 'prods' and flutters. However, as this is my first I'm not sure if it's movement or gas! ;(


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats Rowley!! See it is girl week this week!! Boys last week, girls this week :)

My scan has been changed from the 1st July to 5th July!! Arrghhh have to wait 5 more days :( But I have gone from blue week to pink week!! I am super sure mine is a girlie :)


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> Congrats Rowley!! See it is girl week this week!! Boys last week, girls this week :)
> 
> My scan has been changed from the 1st July to 5th July!! Arrghhh have to wait 5 more days :( But I have gone from blue week to pink week!! I am super sure mine is a girlie :)

ooooo that is spooky if it turns out that we are having girl and boy weeks!! My scan is next week so based on this should be a boy - but all the other wives tales etc point at a girl - I've convinced myself mine is a girl

Lol xx


----------



## rai

Kerry. said:


> I keep feeling slight 'prods' and flutters. However, as this is my first I'm not sure if it's movement or gas! ;(

same here... well not a lot of flutters..just twice I thought I felt something.... :)


----------



## rai

How hard does your bump feel? 
Like is it as hard as when you squeeze/press your knee, your boobie, your nose, etc..
I guess I'm trying to decipher what is my bump and what is flub. :)


----------



## lolpants

I've made a Facebook group for all the Nov Sparklers who want to join?? As I noticed most other months have one ....

Blkhairbeauty - dunno if you wanna add this too info on 1st page?

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126077781726&ref=search#!/group.php?gid=126431300723438&v=info

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

I have a clear bump now, but I still have fat on the top haha. But under that I can clearly feel my uterus, goes up to my belly button now pretty much :)


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> I've made a Facebook group for all the Nov Sparklers who want to join?? As I noticed most other months have one ....
> 
> Blkhairbeauty - dunno if you wanna add this too info on 1st page?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126077781726&ref=search#!/group.php?gid=126431300723438&v=info
> 
> Lol xx

Just joined :)


----------



## Mei190

I have no idea if I have a bump or bloat. I am certainly a lot larger in the evening still!
I guess I have a small bump, am worried there is nothing there anymore though, so keep having to try to talk myself out of that by coming on here.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats rowley!!!!!! im so excited for mine next week! and baby mama is AMAZING! i laugh so hard i almost pee my pants every time! :D


----------



## mommy2baby2

I joined the FB group. My name is elise


----------



## hinkybinky

I joined the fb group - I'm Lindsey. Haven't announced my news on fb yet (although most of my good friends on there know) - didn't want to until I've told my class at school, which I plan to do on Friday. Dreading it!


----------



## fairygirl

I joined :)

Hinky, teacher?


----------



## hinkybinky

fairygirl said:


> Hinky, teacher?

Yep, sorry didn't make that very clear! I teach primary, Year 4. Need to tell them soon but I am a bit embarrassed to, especially having just delivered the sex ed curriculum! :blush:


----------



## happigail

hinkybinky - I's so sorry but I LOL'ed at that!! Talk about timing!!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm year 1,2. I think I have to wait for headteacher before I tell my class, I'm not gonna lie if someone figures it out though. I'm guessing it'll be when the reports go out next month though. When are you starting mat leave? I'm going back just for September then going back this time next year, so no class for me I'll just do cover and interventions.


----------



## hinkybinky

fairygirl said:


> I'm year 1,2. I think I have to wait for headteacher before I tell my class, I'm not gonna lie if someone figures it out though. I'm guessing it'll be when the reports go out next month though. When are you starting mat leave? I'm going back just for September then going back this time next year, so no class for me I'll just do cover and interventions.

I asked deputy head if there was any protocol about me telling class, she said as they are not affected (i.e. I'm not leaving half-way through the year or whatever) I could choose my moment! 

I'm going back just for Sept too, leaving on 1st Oct. Same thing for me, just doing cover and group work, I'm MFL co-ordinator so I've suggested doing some training and team-teaching with that as we are just introducing it in Sept. Tryng to find myself bits and pieces to do, before they scrabble around to find things for me!

My 39 weeks works out that I'll just go back for 2 weeks in July 2011 before summer hols, so the timing is pretty well perfect!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm in that scrabbling around situation too. I said I'd go back for the last half term as my keystage leader says they prefer if you go back at a half term, had she nit said that I was gonna do same as you. I'm ICT leader and lots I can try to organise there, I wrote an action plan and everything :) 

You'll have to let us know how the class take it!


----------



## anna matronic

Lindsey I nearly wrote something on youe fb about your pregnancy the other day but didn't cos I saw you hadn't mentioned it!! Kids at my school have known for ages but secondary is different and I seemigly have a very big mouthed music teacher who annouced it. Spread like wild fire then and I was about 15 weeks :growlmad:

But I couldn't hide it now anyway, it is too obvious! I plan to leave at October half term (so will be 371/2 weeks) and go back after May half term so will take about 7 months. It is dependent on mat pay which I am none the wiser on at the moment :( all I know is I need my mw to 'bend the truth' on my matb1. But I am going to argue that pregnancy can be up to 42 weeks and if I go overdue I will be mighty fucked off.

The mw last week (not my normal one) seemed very sympathetic and hopeful she would do it. Who knows :)


----------



## fairygirl

The mat pay is pretty good if I've read the Burgundy Book properly, you can google it and have a read.


----------



## chella

Oh lindsey i didnt kno u havent announced yet ooopsss i hope i havent written ne thing over the last wks xxx


----------



## chella

Forgot to say as my brain is now a sive lol how is everyone xx


----------



## hinkybinky

chella said:


> Oh lindsey i didnt kno u havent announced yet ooopsss i hope i havent written ne thing over the last wks xxx

Haha, no problem, I'm sure you haven't anyway... it's not a secret as such, just haven't mentioned it in my own status updates. Just in case any 'friends of friends' are parents at the school, I don't want to be playground gossip!


----------



## hinkybinky

fairygirl said:


> I said I'd go back for the last half term as my keystage leader says they prefer if you go back at a half term, had she nit said that I was gonna do same as you.

I just spoke directly to the head and said I was taking my full 39 weeks paid entitlement. His PA worked it out from there and told me when I'd be due back... f I were you I'd wait til I was off and then 'change my mind'!

Will let you know how it goes with the kids


----------



## chella

Oh yes i get wat u mean, hey did u get baby shower invite jus incase we dont get chance to meet up in summer hols could def meet up then xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> But I couldn't hide it now anyway, it is too obvious! I plan to leave at October half term (so will be 371/2 weeks) and go back after May half term so will take about 7 months. It is dependent on mat pay which I am none the wiser on at the moment :( all I know is I need my mw to 'bend the truth' on my matb1. But I am going to argue that pregnancy can be up to 42 weeks and if I go overdue I will be mighty fucked off.
> 
> The mw last week (not my normal one) seemed very sympathetic and hopeful she would do it. Who knows :)

That's good news then, hopefully you'll be able to wangle it so that you can get the full entitlement. Seems so unfair that you miss out by a matter of days. Especially since you'll have been there well over a year when you take your mat leave.


----------



## fairygirl

hinkybinky said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> I said I'd go back for the last half term as my keystage leader says they prefer if you go back at a half term, had she nit said that I was gonna do same as you.
> 
> I just spoke directly to the head and said I was taking my full 39 weeks paid entitlement. His PA worked it out from there and told me when I'd be due back... f I were you I'd wait til I was off and then 'change my mind'!
> 
> Will let you know how it goes with the kidsClick to expand...

yeah I can change my mind if I need to :) see how money goes.


----------



## hinkybinky

chella said:


> Oh yes i get wat u mean, hey did u get baby shower invite jus incase we dont get chance to meet up in summer hols could def meet up then xxx

Yeah, sorry I forgot to reply. Will do so now x (brain? sieve? anyone? :wacko:)


----------



## anna matronic

fairygirl said:


> The mat pay is pretty good if I've read the Burgundy Book properly, you can google it and have a read.

I miss it by 9 days :( so would just get normal stat pay.

I have moaned enough about it already :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

anna matronic said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> The mat pay is pretty good if I've read the Burgundy Book properly, you can google it and have a read.
> 
> I miss it by 9 days :( so would just get normal stat pay.
> 
> I have moaned enough about it already :haha:Click to expand...

9days !! Is that if your mat pay starts on the Monday after the half term?


----------



## anna matronic

No it goes by your EDD, doesn't matter when I take mat leave. I should have crossed my legs for 2 weeks LOL :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

Mat pay starts as soon as you go on leave though. So they work out your entitlement by edd? Hopefully you can sort something out!


----------



## anna matronic

Yep! So they put the date of the Sunday of the week you are due, so because of that I miss out by 9 days. Then you have to have worked there for 1 year 11 weeks before that date :(


----------



## rowleypolie

thats why i didnt qualify for mat leave at my last job- didnt matter much because i didnt return to work but the pay would have been nice! things are done a bit different in the states i think. Most hourly type jobs dont offer mat pay- i was working for a lawyer and i would only get mat pay if i signed up for a secondary insurance.


----------



## Eskimobabys

can u put a :pink: by my name.


----------



## shyfox1988

havent posted in this bit in ages, hope everyones well,

im so excited and nervous at the moment only 5 days till my anomaly scan and hopefully be able to find out whether im on team pink or blue :) :happydance: xXx


----------



## fairygirl

Oo is this the girl week we were waiting for?


----------



## you&me

fairygirl said:


> Oo is this the girl week we were waiting for?

I think it is girl week this week...and boy week next week?...LOL...it does seem to be working out in that way too...quite scary!! My scan is next week on the 16th :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Eskimo!! .. and u are proving the week by week sex guide right!! .... its crazy!

Lol xx


----------



## Mei190

This is all quite strange if we do end up with boy/girl weeks... but I don't mind as long as they are healthy :happydance:


----------



## you&me

lolpants said:


> Congrats Eskimo!! .. and u are proving the week by week sex guide right!! .... its crazy!
> 
> Lol xx

We are in boy week!!! Not long til we find out!!!

I might just be the spanner in the works in that theory...with a daughter and 2 step daughters I bet I have another girl :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbling

hi Ladies :wave:

I am trying to keep up with this boy/girl week.....but my 20 week scan isn't until 13th July .....but I am sure its a girl, dont know why - I just have this feeling (probably because DH would really love a boy to take to golf and football etc ;) )


----------



## anna matronic

I have lost track of what week it is now :D

It shouldn't be hard LOL

It is girl week :)


----------



## you&me

mrsbling said:


> hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I am trying to keep up with this boy/girl week.....but my 20 week scan isn't until 13th July .....but I am sure its a girl, dont know why - I just have this feeling (probably because DH would really love a boy to take to golf and football etc ;) )

Your scan falls under a boy week!!!


----------



## rowleypolie

well ladies this is a good bye for a few days maybe a week while i travel to my parents house in the mountains of idaho. We dont get internet while camping and i doubt i will get time to check so i may not talk to you for a few weeks....see you guys soon! 

btw- i am so nervous about flying i almost threw up a few times this morning. i cant believe i have to be on a plane in a few hours and the first leg of the trip is a 6 hour flight from honolulu to seattle!


----------



## marinewife101

i have my gender scan on july 15th.. i have a feeling this time around is a boy =)


----------



## mrsbling

you&me said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I am trying to keep up with this boy/girl week.....but my 20 week scan isn't until 13th July .....but I am sure its a girl, dont know why - I just have this feeling (probably because DH would really love a boy to take to golf and football etc ;) )
> 
> Your scan falls under a boy week!!!Click to expand...

DH would be delighted if that was the case ;)


----------



## Lenka

Hi girls. havn't been posting for a while but kept an eye on you ;) My scan is 14th July...but I am not finding out, want to stay on team yellow! well for now, i might change my mind yet. Have my triple screening test next week...they say results take 2 days...fingers crossed it ll be ok...i am 33 though :( x


----------



## Lenka

Oh yes, I can feel baby move now! He is kicking the doppler when I am using it:)


----------



## shyfox1988

hi lenka, well done for wanting to stay team yellow for now, i on the other hand cant wait haha im impacient so going to find out lol,

fingers crossed your triple screening test results come back perfect for you, im sure they will be just fine :) xXx


----------



## mrsbling

Lenka said:


> Hi girls. havn't been posting for a while but kept an eye on you ;) My scan is 14th July...but I am not finding out, want to stay on team yellow! well for now, i might change my mind yet. Have my triple screening test next week...they say results take 2 days...fingers crossed it ll be ok...i am 33 though :( x

I am sure the results will be fine :) I am 37 and mine came back the same as a 27 year old x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hey ladies, quick question...does anyone else feel like their stomachs are being torn apart? I feel like i have done 1000 situps!


----------



## lolpants

blkhairbeauty said:


> hey ladies, quick question...does anyone else feel like their stomachs are being torn apart? I feel like i have done 1000 situps!

That's what mine feels like - kinda like muscles twitching and aching like after doing a long workout!! At least I'm feeling stuff at last!! :)
I don't think its anything too worry about - prob a mixture of round ligament pain and baby moving about

Lol xx

PS For any sparklers who didn't know we also have a f'book group - link under my signature :thumbup:


----------



## makeithappen

im having loads of flutters tonight :cloud9: and its just made it all sooooooo real for me! this is _*my baby *moving in *my* tummy_ its just fantastic! i love this baby soooooo much already!


----------



## Eskimobabys

lolpants said:


> Congrats Eskimo!! .. and u are proving the week by week sex guide right!! .... its crazy!
> 
> Lol xx

thanks lol and i didnt know about the week by week sex thing but awesome!


----------



## Cocobelle

Lenka said:


> Hi girls. haven't been posting for a while but kept an eye on you ;) My scan is 14th July...but I am not finding out, want to stay on team yellow! well for now, i might change my mind yet. Have my triple screening test next week...they say results take 2 days...fingers crossed it ll be ok...i am 33 though :( x

Yay, another for team yellow!! I am determined to stay strong and not give in and ask but if baby decides to give me a flash .....

I am sure you will be fine hun. I was also really worried about my tests as I am 38 but my triple (admittedly it was combined with my NT) came back as less than 1:10,000 :)


----------



## SilasLove

Not sure I understand all this boy/girl week talk. But if my scan is on June 24th, where does that put me? lol


----------



## you&me

SilasLove said:


> Not sure I understand all this boy/girl week talk. But if my scan is on June 24th, where does that put me? lol

That would put you in girl week :)


----------



## Happyhayley

Today is my last day of work :) YAY!!!! so excited. And then off to Mexico on sunday so today will prolly be my last day of posting for awhile. 

Anyways my scan is June 30th...what week is that for people who know?


----------



## anna matronic

Hayley that is boy week :)

I am going to do a month so we know. Each week will begin on a monday, as all or most scans will be Mon-Fri.

So this week has been :pink:

Monday 14th June - Sunday 20th June :blue:
Monday 21st June - Sunday 27th June :pink:
Monday 28th June - Sunday 4th July :blue:
Monday 5th July - Sunday 11th July :pink:
Monday 12th July - Sunday 18th July :blue:


----------



## Happyhayley

At the end of most of the scans we should do a chart to see how "accurate" it is


----------



## janelouise

mines the first of july!! i think im having a boy as already have a son and oh is 1 of 6 boys!!! and my scan falls on the boy week!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but im staying team yellow so along wait to see if its right x


----------



## Happyhayley

I wanted a girl and feel its a girl and everyone tells me girl so the week thing is my first boy but we will see at the scan...I'm soooo excited for it I cant wait


----------



## anna matronic

janelouise said:


> mines the first of july!! i think im having a boy as already have a son and oh is 1 of 6 boys!!! and my scan falls on the boy week!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> but im staying team yellow so along wait to see if its right x

Mine was July 1st. Then they changed it to July 5th :growlmad:

But I have moved to girl week and I have strong girl vibes :)


----------



## Mumtobe1985

my scan falls on a pink and everyone been sayings its a girl by the nub xxx


----------



## SilasLove

you&me said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand all this boy/girl week talk. But if my scan is on June 24th, where does that put me? lol
> 
> That would put you in girl week :)Click to expand...

Well I can only pray and hope that is true! I want a little girl so bad, lol.


----------



## Katy_Taty

hi everyone,

This is the first time i have posted on any of the chat sites but as i am now spending Friday nights in i thought it would be a good idea :) I'm 18+5 and have my scan next Saturday (which i thought was strange!!). How is everyone getting on? Any Mums to be from Hull or East Riding?

x


----------



## Happyhayley

Welcome katy_taty:) when are you due? are you finding out the gender at your scan or are you apart of team yellow


----------



## Katy_Taty

Hi :) I'm due on the 7th November but each time i have a scan they seem to bring it forward a week so we will see! I am going to find out the sex and for some reason am really hoping for a baby boy. Have you had your scan yet?


----------



## vaniilla

my one falls on a girl week (22nd June) but I think its a boy, will be interesting to see :)


----------



## Happyhayley

Katy_Taty said:


> Hi :) I'm due on the 7th November but each time i have a scan they seem to bring it forward a week so we will see! I am going to find out the sex and for some reason am really hoping for a baby boy. Have you had your scan yet?

Nope. Not till June 30th. I am also finding out the sex but I'm hoping for a girl as I've already been blessed with a baby boy. :baby: Either way I'll be happy :shrug: :) and I cannot wait for my scan:haha:


----------



## Katy_Taty

I know me either, the time seems to pass sooo slowly! but i am enjoying it, especially when i feel him/her moving around lol


----------



## SilasLove

So I know this doesn't mean too much, but my friend is due Nov 7 and she had her scan on June 3 and was having a boy. So .. that was a boy week I do believe ... which is weird lol considering ...


----------



## Bambi1985

My scan falls on a girl week and a lot of the old wives tales point to girl aswell. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## shyfox1988

hmm well mine falls on a boy week (scan in 3 days time tuesday)
i do have a feeling its a boy again but will have to see on tuesday

so excited cant wait to finally find out xXx


----------



## RileysMummy

Heya im due on the 25th :) x


----------



## shyfox1988

:hi: RileysMummy welcome to the November sparklers 
hope your ok xXx


----------



## fairygirl

I fall in boy week and my work colleagues say boy. Partly coz I didn't get sick and I hardly have a bump, just look like I've eaten too many cakes! 
Anyone else getting bump envy??


----------



## shyfox1988

:hi: fairygirl i have big bump envy, i have a bump but where with this pregnancy its made me get love handles on my hips i feel as if i just look fat rather then pregnant, never had the love handles when was pregnant with my boys, :cry: oh and no forgeting ive got the horridest stretchmarks ever :cry:


----------



## fairygirl

Shyfox that gives you a girl right? I'm big framed and overweight, Ive not put much weight on either so I think baby is using the space!


----------



## shyfox1988

well some have said im carrying as if its a girl but you never know wether its true or just an old wives tale, but my scan falls in boy week, i guess i will find out on tuesday only 2 days to go till know finally what this little munchkin is then we can see what theiory is right lol

im sure you will get a lovely big bump soon it will just pop out over night xXx


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks I hope so! 
I can't wait for my scan!!


----------



## you&me

These last few days I have felt not pregnant at all!! :nope: Have hardly felt any movements for about 2 days either, so am hoping baby has just shifted position...find out if everything is okay at scan on wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## shyfox1988

:hugs: you&me im sure everythings just fine and :baby: is just laying in a position that is cusioning his/her movements, i have had a few days here and there where ive felt barely anything then makes up for it a few days later by kicking the crap outta me lol, they just like to scare us 

so dont worry just look forward to your scan on wednesday (you better let me know what the sex is, im as excited for you about finding sex out just as much and i am about myself finding out) wonder wether we will be having same sex babys or opposite sex babys expecially as we are due the same day :happydance: xXx


----------



## anna matronic

You&me really do not worry hun :) I have barely felt anything all week and on Friday has come back with a vengence. Has been poking and twitching all the time x x


----------



## angelkatelyn

hi tyson and Mei190, sorry i havent replied haven't been on here in a while, i fall on a boy week cos scans 29th june, husband cant wait he's desperate for a boy as we'v already got two girls lol x hope everyones feeling ok today? x


----------



## you&me

Thanks shy and Anna :hugs:

I have been revising like mad for my exams this coming monday and thursday, and the only thing keeping me sane is our scan on wednesday!!!

I too, can't wait to find out what we are having shy, it's your turn first, so on tuesday I will be waiting to hear how it went, what time is yours?

Mine is 3.40pm on wednesday...and from this point I get to see baby every 4 weeks in additional scans!!

Everyone still keeps saying they think I am having a boy, I however, am not convinced...lol...I just want a healthy baby that I can bring home from the hospital with me :thumbup:


----------



## Cocobelle

I have a had a few quiet days movement wise too, too be honest this baby does seem to be quite lazy as all movements seem very gentle compared to the pokes and jabs I had with my son!

I don't think you can really tell what you are having by how you carry baby as with my son I didn't put on much weight but was so ill all the way through. This time I have a big bump all ready (and weight has gone on my bum too) and I have not been sick once. Not even close to it! In fact every single little thing is different in this pregnancy to my last one. 

My scan falls in boy week too (next Wednesday) but we are not finding out as we really don't mind what Spudlett is as long as he/she is perfect in every way. I do think it is quite cool how we are having boy/girl scan weeks but then I also think that would only be something really in it if we all had our scans at 20 week mark. Its all good fun though!


----------



## anna matronic

What exams are you doing? Good luck :hugs:

I just bought my nursery furniture!! :happydance:

Do you thikn it is too early? I don't get it for another month anyways and will be over half way. I was gonna wait, but couldn't lol!!

It was reduced from £499 to £425 aswell :) I don't have a massive budget but is lovely for the price. Mamas and Papas, cotbed, wardrobe and changing dresser!! Exciting :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

iv just realised i havnt moved over to second tri with this group .. der! x


----------



## anna matronic

GossipGirly said:


> iv just realised i havnt moved over to second tri with this group .. der! x

Doh :haha: Welcome hun!!

there is a facebook group (link is somewhere!!)

We are a nice (if slightly mental) bunch :) xxxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

i tried the group on the front page but it didnt work for me :/ x


----------



## anna matronic

Does this work?

https://www.facebook.com/?sk=2361831622#!/group.php?gid=126431300723438


----------



## GossipGirly

yeah thanks xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> What exams are you doing? Good luck :hugs:
> 
> I just bought my nursery furniture!! :happydance:
> 
> Do you thikn it is too early? I don't get it for another month anyways and will be over half way. I was gonna wait, but couldn't lol!!
> 
> It was reduced from £499 to £425 aswell :) I don't have a massive budget but is lovely for the price. Mamas and Papas, cotbed, wardrobe and changing dresser!! Exciting :haha:

Not too early at all! We went furniture shopping yesterday but didn't buy anything as I want to look at a few other places before I decide what to get but I think my pram is going to be my first big purchase. I am planning on getting that at the end of the month.

Welcome to 2nd tri GossipGirly :wave:

I will join the FB group as soon as I have made the announcement after my 20 week scan as I don't want any eagle eyed nosey-parkers spotting it in My Groups :)


----------



## you&me

Anna...I am just about to complete my second year of AAT (Association of Accounting Technicians)

I have always worked in accounts, but had training with an accountant, so I never had the paperwork to back up the experience, so whilst my daughter was young enough I put myself back through college for 3 years to get the AAT qualification!!

I start my 3rd year in September, which will be hard going for a couple of months...I may go on to do ACCA after...or I may just give up...LOL.

We have bought a few things, baby won't be having it's own nursery however, until we move house, as we are currently in a small 2 bed place.


----------



## anna matronic

Well good luck :) I know a bit about AAT as my ex husband wanted to do it :)


----------



## Mei190

I went shopping in Liverpool yesterday at Mamas and Papas, didn't buy anything at the mo, but cannot wait for my 20 week scan as then I will. I have fallen in love with the Ocean Golden Pine cot but at 595 it is quite a hefty price. It is great solid wood though... 
Looked at prams/pramettes/whatever and think I will actually go for the LunaMix as it is the only one I tried and didn't find left my hands red after 2 minutes.

Looking at our boy/girl weeks I fall on boy week! Which will be a shock to the system if it is, there has been a straight line of girls in my family for generations so am slightly expecting the girl vote. However I will be glad with either. I have a few weeks till scan so will be keeping an eye on the next few weeks 

You&Me: Good luck :)

I am currently online degreeing my BA which ends in September and starts again around February, baby comes in November, perfect :D


----------



## shyfox1988

you&me said:


> Thanks shy and Anna :hugs:
> 
> I have been revising like mad for my exams this coming monday and thursday, and the only thing keeping me sane is our scan on wednesday!!!
> 
> I too, can't wait to find out what we are having shy, it's your turn first, so on tuesday I will be waiting to hear how it went, what time is yours?
> 
> Mine is 3.40pm on wednesday...and from this point I get to see baby every 4 weeks in additional scans!!
> 
> Everyone still keeps saying they think I am having a boy, I however, am not convinced...lol...I just want a healthy baby that I can bring home from the hospital with me :thumbup:


hehe yep as soon as i get back from the scan i will update and tell everyone on here, mines 11:30am on tuesday so dont have to long to wait and get nervous lol, its sad to think this will be my last time seeing baby on scan before he/shes born although seriously thinking of having 3d/4d scan done at 27 weeks like i did with my youngest son mainly because OH's on holiday and missing my 20 week scan so think it'd be nice for him to get chance to see baby again

awww well i'll be on tender hooks on wednesday waiting for you to update with :pink: or :blue: :happydance:

yep as long as we get healthy babys nothing else matters xXx


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey i have added the facebook group if that ok xx


----------



## lil-star

Hi ladies,
Just joined this evening! I'm 16 weeks today and due on November 28th *must get a ticker
Hope we are all blooming lol


----------



## shyfox1988

:hi: lil-star welcome to the november sparklers xXx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi and welcome x


----------



## SilasLove

I am so jealous that a lot of you ladies are feeling movement already. I felt it around 18 weeks with my son, so I am a bit confused as to why I haven't felt it yet with this one .. other than I am convinced I am probably 2 or so weeks behind what the doctors say ... maybe that really is it .. idk.


----------



## lil-star

I can't wait to feel movement, every gurgle I have I have to pause and think was it a kick or gas....the next scan I have is in 2 weeks and I will be 18 weeks then so hopefully it will have started then. Will I be able to see the sex of the baby in that scan does anyone know?


----------



## Cocobelle

lil-star said:


> I can't wait to feel movement, every gurgle I have I have to pause and think was it a kick or gas....the next scan I have is in 2 weeks and I will be 18 weeks then so hopefully it will have started then. Will I be able to see the sex of the baby in that scan does anyone know?

They will get stronger and soon you won't mistake them at all :)

You will be able to tell the sex at your next scan, as long as bubs does not have its legs crossed that is!


----------



## Cocobelle

lil-star said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just joined this evening! I'm 16 weeks today and due on November 28th *must get a ticker
> Hope we are all blooming lol

:wave: Welcome lil-star :flower:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

welcome new ladies :D 

afm Had to go to the er tonight, i was having pretty bad abdominal pain so we went. Got there and they sent me straight to L&D. They hooked me up to monitors and monitered the baby, everything with the baby is fine. It didnt like the monitor to much cause it was rolling around and kicking it. It was fun lol. The heartbeat was 143-46. Im just glad everything with the lo is ok. They think because im not use to being pregnant(cause its my first) my body is not use to my uterus pushing everything back and up. they also said my constipation doesnt help things :S. Its been a crazy night, and im tired. but in over a day i will know if im team blue or pink so im excited.


----------



## jogami

Do any of you feel like your tummy has shrunk???
Mine defo has and I'm worried!!! :(
I heard it depends on where baby is laying but I'm also having tons of discharge!
Is this common for my stage???


----------



## TySonNMe

:hi: and welcome to all the new Sparklers!


----------



## SilasLove

Morning ladies! It is 9:12 AM here in Missouri, USA. I kind of wish I was still asleep but mommyhood is calling. :)


----------



## lolpants

Hello Sparklers - new and old!! Hope your all well!? 

I'm back after being at Download Festival since Friday... 1st pregnant festival - everything was ok apart from the 1st day I didn't take a chair into the arena with me (was trying to be hard hehe!) and then my back was killing me in the night - the following 2 days I made sure I had my chair!! all my friends looked after me - and I even got too use the VIP toilets :D .. looking forward to my next festival the end of next month as Im bound to have a visible bump by then!

I'm feeling flutters a lot more frequently and stronger now too - which is ace, apart from when I wake up in the middle of night but struggle to go back too sleep 'cos Dio is moving so much!! 

I have my scan Thursday!! Can't wait to see Dio again :D

Lol xx


----------



## devonangel

hiya sparklers 

i went to my first tattoo convention yesterday and i loved it my bf is a tattoo artist and i think i might take it up one the baby is born

hope everyone is ok

oh and i joined the facebook page as well didnt know we had one lol


----------



## marinewife101

Hey guys im getting my scan this saturday the 19th a lil early its a private scan.. anyone know if thats boy or girl week?? also getting 20 week scan July 15th.. what week is that?? lol i cant wait im getting so nervous =)


----------



## shyfox1988

marinewife101 said:


> Hey guys im getting my scan this saturday the 19th a lil early its a private scan.. anyone know if thats boy or girl week?? also getting 20 week scan July 15th.. what week is that?? lol i cant wait im getting so nervous =)

both them scan dates fall on a boy weeks :flower:


----------



## shyfox1988

jogami said:


> Do any of you feel like your tummy has shrunk???
> Mine defo has and I'm worried!!! :(
> I heard it depends on where baby is laying but I'm also having tons of discharge!
> Is this common for my stage???

yeah mine shrinks from time to time, it depends on how the babys laying, 
and discharge is totally normall this is my 3rd baby and ive had discharge through out the pregnancys its totally normal, as long as its clear in colour its absoloutly fine xXx


----------



## makeithappen

my scan is one week today :happydance: feeling nervous but really cant wait!!!!!!! it falls on girl week! my mum thinks im having a girl and her predictions are always right sooo we shall see!


----------



## lolpants

devonangel said:


> hiya sparklers
> 
> i went to my first tattoo convention yesterday and i loved it my bf is a tattoo artist and i think i might take it up one the baby is born
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> oh and i joined the facebook page as well didnt know we had one lol

You will have to buy baby this ... 
https://www.therallyshack.co.uk/images/personalised baby t-shirts/mummy gun baby tshirt.jpg

They have some awesome baby clothes - they had a stall at Download - but me and OH are gonna make our own :D :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## jennyellen13

my scans next friday (25th) what week does that fall on? xx


----------



## anna matronic

Girl :)


----------



## shyfox1988

jennyellen13 said:


> my scans next friday (25th) what week does that fall on? xx

it falls on girl week xXx


----------



## marinewife101

=) im hoping and praying this time around is a boy but either will make me sooo happy =) lol


----------



## jennyellen13

thanks girls :) im happy either way but lets see if this girl/boy week thing works :) xx


----------



## shyfox1988

yay scan tomorrow at 11.30 less then 12 hours to go now cant wait :) xXx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

mine is at 3pm tomorrow...this day is going so SLOW!!!


----------



## shyfox1988

blkhairbeauty said:


> mine is at 3pm tomorrow...this day is going so SLOW!!!

aww bless its not that long now and we will both know :) xXx


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck at your scans ladies!! Ugh .. still a good 9 days for me! :(


----------



## you&me

Happy scan day shy and blk!! :happydance:

One more sleep left to mine :happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck with your scans today ladies. I have one at 1pm but it is not my 20 week one (that is tomorrow), it is to check on my cyst but I am sure I will get a peek of Spudlett, at least I hope I do as my best friend is coming with me!

I can't believe that this is my last 'teen-day' (19+6) in my pregnancy as tomorrow I will be exactly 20 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Bambi1985

Good luck to everyone who has scans today/tomorrow, seems ages until mine still - 23 days!


----------



## lil-star

I'm with you there Bambi although it's only next week it can't come quick enough!! I think I popped yesterday! DH was staring at my belly and jokingly asked if there was anything I wanted to tell him?:blush:


----------



## shyfox1988

you&me said:


> Happy scan day shy and blk!! :happydance:
> 
> One more sleep left to mine :happydance:

awwww thank you huni, only 2 1/2 hours to go till scan cant wait lol

cant wait till yours either hehe wanna know wether we're going to be on same team or opposites lol xXx :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Lenka

Good luck for your scans girls!!! I am sitting at work and lurking about on BB...I have a suspision I might get sucked before I go on maternity :)


----------



## melsott

Hey girls,

Can i join please? i'm 17 weeks 4 days and baby due on 19 November.


----------



## happigail

I cant wait to move up a ticker square! 1 week to go!


----------



## SilasLove

lil-star said:


> I'm with you there Bambi although it's only next week it can't come quick enough!! I think I popped yesterday! DH was staring at my belly and jokingly asked if there was anything I wanted to tell him?:blush:

:haha:! I know what you mean. The other day I thought I was really bloated from eating WAYYY too much. But I have noticed the "bloat" has not quite gone away.


----------



## lolpants

Good luck for all the scans going on today and tomorrow :D
Mine is on Thurs - luckily at 10am - don't think I could of had the patience for an afternoon one!!!?? Its mad too think this might be the last time I see my baby for another 20 weeks!!

Welcome and congrats Melsott! :D

Lol xx


----------



## shyfox1988

well this week is supposed to be boy week but im having

*A PRETTY PINK LITTLE GIRL*

i am over the moon, havent announced it on fb yet cause waiting till this evening when OH wakes up(he on holiday in newzeland so hes 11 hours in front so its middle of the night over there) and then we will announce it on there together

i couldnt believe my eyes scan went perfect she was an acrobatic little girl and wouldnt stop moving lol 

Cant wait to find out what everyone else is having xXx


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats on your little girl shyfox (and for being the first one to break the boy/girl week theory :haha: )


----------



## shyfox1988

Bambi1985 said:


> Congrats on your little girl shyfox (and for being the first one to break the boy/girl week theory :haha: )

thank you hun, i was really thinking it was a boy but they said its definately a girl was shocking not to see dangerly bits like i did with my 2 boys haha:blush::haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats shyfox!!


----------



## shyfox1988

TySonNMe said:


> Congrats shyfox!!

thank you huni xXx


----------



## happigail

eeppp congrats shyfox!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I hope I can post now , i have no broadband and havent been able to do a lot on this stupid dongle I got. If it where mine it would be rammed up o2s ass for it is terrible! anyway I wish I could flick back to see what I missed but all I get is server not found pages . I was really ill there for a few days but ok now, sort of. bad flu but left all stuffed up and chesty. Moved into new place its great here! feels like I have been here years and only here a week. Got loads of nice pics of william in the garden to show off. Hope your all ok and I havnt missed to much and hope this posts!


----------



## fairygirl

Yay shyfox xx


----------



## marinewife101

Congrats on the girl.. I cant wait til Saturday 10am for mine =)


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Shyfox on your little :pink:!!


----------



## shyfox1988

marinewife101 said:


> Congrats on the girl.. I cant wait til Saturday 10am for mine =)

thanx hun, good luck with your scan on saturday xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am guessing shy fox knows the sex, as i said I cant flick back pages, never get an o2 dongle! crap. Congrats! I feel a little jealous when poeple find out as I have no choice at all and have to wait till the end wondering and doing gender predictors. Even looking to see who is having what near my due date to see if theres a trend going. 

ps the size tickers are messed up! I see shy fox is mango and mines sweet potato which are still both to small! i dont get it. they must have giant fruit and veg where ever this ticker comes from. I dread to see where the banana comes in! I am pretty sure my baby is bigger than a banana!


----------



## shyfox1988

Dragonfly said:


> I am guessing shy fox knows the sex, as i said I cant flick back pages, never get an o2 dongle! crap. Congrats! I feel a little jealous when poeple find out as I have no choice at all and have to wait till the end wondering and doing gender predictors. Even looking to see who is having what near my due date to see if theres a trend going.
> 
> ps the size tickers are messed up! I see shy fox is mango and mines sweet potato which are still both to small! i dont get it. they must have giant fruit and veg where ever this ticker comes from. I dread to see where the banana comes in! I am pretty sure my baby is bigger than a banana!

yeah im having a girl hun. 

yeah think them tickers are stupid my baby is definately bigger then a mango lol xXx


----------



## lolpants

well done on team :pink:
:D

I don't really get the fruit and veg ticker either - the sizes are really mixed up?!
Congrats on your move DF - glad ur settling in well - away from ur horrible nosey neighbours :D
Can you not even get private gender scans in Ireland?

I wouldn't be surprised if mine try's to keep me on team yellow! But I wanna know!!

Lol xx


----------



## bushtwins

Its exciting that everyones scans are coming up now, 2 weeks and we will find out and i can't wait. Thing is will we be double blue, double pink or pink and blue!


----------



## Dragonfly

Private scans are miles away, so far I dont know where and I dont have a car or most of all I dont have the money to find out so its yellow till the end. I wouldnt have that sort of money ever really especially not after coughing up a deposite and rent for here when I can wait 5 months and have everyone ask me over and over again here even though no one for like 20 years has ever been told the sex in our local hospital its against their policy and I even asked last time and the woman was a bitch and ate my face off :( this time I will ask again just for them to go over that area then I can guess myself and argue with my other half what it is. I thought it was a girl now i think its a boy again.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Welcome melsott :) Congrats Shy!!!!!!!

Afm........


*WE ARE HAVING A BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

both me and dh are exstatic. She was measuring a week early....so i might be leaving you ladies!!!! :S. im just afraid its going to magically change sexes :S lol. :happydance: guess me and shy proved the boy/girl weeks wrong lol!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Aw, congrats on the girls!! 

Can't deny, I am kind of jealous. 8 days till I find out!


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on team pink blkhairbeauty!!! :happydance: my scan is only 6 days away, can't wait to find out what team I'm on :flower:


----------



## rai

Congrats blkhairbeauty!!! PS: I love the new profile pic!


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Blkhairbty!!! and you can't leave us!! Your'll always be a November Sparkler!!!

My scans tomorrow... is this actually a girls week??? ... 

Lol xx


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hey ladies!! We had the anatomy sono done today!!!

It's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


My husband got his boy!


----------



## you&me

We had our scan today....

And we are having...........a little baby girl!! 

:happydance::yipee::headspin::loopy:

This week is supposed to be a boy week by the theory of scans...but it seem's to be coming up with mostly girls!!


----------



## Mei190

Congrats to everyone! So many new gender announcements, I am sure you are all thrilled :D


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Princess and You&me on your opposite teams!!

Lol xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Thanks Everyone! and congrats on team blue princess and on team pink you&me!!!!! 

the pic on my profile is from our zoo adventure we had! It was great fun, it poured rain on us though, but it was fun though :D


----------



## shyfox1988

congrats blkhairbeauty on your princess

and congrats BeachPrincess on your little boys

and i know ive already said it to you&me but congrats on your pink princess :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i think the princess's are ruling the majority of this week so far knocking the boy girl week thieory lol xXx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

thats what i was thinking! lol. So I can't stop watching the ultrasound dvd they gave us! :D its so amazing!


----------



## anna matronic

Scan week theory has been blown out the window :D Congrats everyone :D

I had a boy dream last night so am back in that camp :D


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats to everyone who found out gender today!


----------



## fairygirl

So much excitement in here. Congrats ladies!

2 weeks today for me. I can't wait!


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats everyone!


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone, I had my scan today and it's a girl. Really thought it was going to be a boy! We are all really happy. Am having another scan at 28 and 34 weeks because of being overweight, but everything else is good. Even so at least we get to see the baby again before its born.

Congrats everyone else and all those that have their scans coming up xx


----------



## SilasLove

Since this week is full of girls .. does that mean next week will be full of boys? :( LOL

I shall be depressed until I see my LO. I know once I see it wont matter .. but still kind of holding out.


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all :wave:

Well we had our 20 week scan today too and baby is perfect! We asked to stay on team yellow but when the scan started the first image that popped onto the screen was babies legs, and they were wide open! The sonographer was quick to move away but I think I spotted something! Obviously I could be wrong but I somehow doubt it :)

Congratulations to every one who knows for sure what they are having :happydance:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats ladies!! :) i officially love this week! HA HA! its so exciting!


----------



## janelouise

Cocobelle said:


> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Well we had our 20 week scan today too and baby is perfect! We asked to stay on team yellow but when the scan started the first image that popped onto the screen was babies legs, and they were wide open! The sonographer was quick to move away but I think I spotted something! Obviously I could be wrong but I somehow doubt it :)
> 
> Congratulations to every one who knows for sure what they are having :happydance:

this is what i worried about as really dont wanna know but you cant miss it when you see it especially with a boy i saw with my son and had to ask is that what i think it is!! really hope i dont have a clue this time

cocobelle i think the nub in your avator its very clear too on the sex


----------



## lolpants

Cocobelle said:


> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Well we had our 20 week scan today too and baby is perfect! We asked to stay on team yellow but when the scan started the first image that popped onto the screen was babies legs, and they were wide open! The sonographer was quick to move away but I think I spotted something! Obviously I could be wrong but I somehow doubt it :)
> 
> Congratulations to every one who knows for sure what they are having :happydance:

Congrats on baby being perfect! - will be interesting too see if your 'flash' was right :winkwink:

Congrats on all the ladies who have had scans today :D Can't wait for my turn tomorrow, gonna go bed now as it'll be happening within 12 hrs!! :cloud9:

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

janelouise said:


> this is what i worried about as really dont wanna know but you cant miss it when you see it especially with a boy i saw with my son and had to ask is that what i think it is!! really hope i dont have a clue this time
> 
> cocobelle i think the nub in your avator its very clear too on the sex

Trust me to get a baby with a mind of it's own already! If only it could have kept its legs crossed! I hope yours is a little more shy :)

As we had already said we did not want to know, the sonographer wouldn't confirm or deny our suspicions, she told us we just have to wait, lol. But now we are home I think half knowing is worse than actually having our team yellow cover blown.

As for my avatar, I am not sure if that is actually a nub as I have another pic in the same position and there is nothing there at all. I didn't know if that line was caused by movement or something. It sure is odd looking anyway!


----------



## janelouise

Cocobelle said:


> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> this is what i worried about as really dont wanna know but you cant miss it when you see it especially with a boy i saw with my son and had to ask is that what i think it is!! really hope i dont have a clue this time
> 
> cocobelle i think the nub in your avator its very clear too on the sex
> 
> Trust me to get a baby with a mind of it's own already! If only it could have kept its legs crossed! I hope yours is a little more shy :)
> 
> As we had already said we did not want to know, the sonographer wouldn't confirm or deny our suspicions, she told us we just have to wait, lol. But now we are home I think half knowing is worse than actually having our team yellow cover blown.
> 
> As for my avatar, I am not sure if that is actually a nub as I have another pic in the same position and there is nothing there at all. I didn't know if that line was caused by movement or something. It sure is odd looking anyway!Click to expand...

oh i see looked like a nub from here :dohh: bless you it will be abit of a wait now too see if you was right on what you saw!! hope my little one has his/her legs crossed, at least your little one isnt camera shy :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

janelouise said:


> oh i see looked like a nub from here :dohh: bless you it will be abit of a wait now too see if you was right on what you saw!! hope my little one has his/her legs crossed, at least your little one isnt camera shy :haha:

I agree on my avatar it does look very nub like. I actually have another scan in about 5 weeks time as I was asked to take part in a training course for sonographers. It would have been rude to decline and miss out on the free extra scans :)

I just need to decide if I should ask for sure or not. I have will have every thing crossed that your little one keeps their legs crossed too x


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on all the healthy LOs!


----------



## vinteenage

So I'm almost midway through 17 weeks...and a bump is yet to be seen! I'm still pretty darn flat unless there's some bloat, like in my avatar! It rarely looks that prominent. Did anyone else have this?

I'm 5'6", and have a long torso...so I'm assuming that's playing into it.


----------



## mommy2baby2

I do. My tummy seems to come and go. Maybe it's due to what position the baby is in. Yesterday I had a super small belly. It looked like I maybe ate too much. A few days prior I was big and round. As of today it's sort of rounding out again but I'm able to suck in my stomach to make me look like I'm not even pregnant. I couldn't do that 2 weeks ago


----------



## vinteenage

Glad to hear I'm not alone! Yeah, with my stomach being sucked in I have just the tiniest little ripple, it's essentially flat!

I have a midwife appt. Friday, and unless she says anything I'll assume its normal but I have bump envy!


----------



## frsttimemommy

HI!
i can join cause i'm due November 3rd. i kept getting my dates mixed up. was the 4th. now the 3rd. haa. :)
i find out the gender in exactly 1 week! praying to join team BLUE!
i have a pretty big belly, but i can suck it in and look little. it just hurts to do so :D


----------



## marinewife101

wish i could suck mine in i could a few weeks ago but most def not now haha =)


----------



## frsttimemommy

i can suck it in to almost where i look 9 weeks prego! but it makes my tummy really sore. so i don't do it much!
i wish my tummy was hard :(


----------



## marinewife101

wont take long hun =) mine is because my uterus is higher than most ppls


----------



## frsttimemommy

i hope it happens soon!! when i push on my lower tummy it's squishy but i can feel hardness underneath. but it always just makes me feel like i'm fat, not pregnant!


----------



## marinewife101

ughhh if i push on my lower belly its hard and hurts like heck hahah.. also anything thats tight like pants or shorts down on my belly makes me have a tummy ache and is sooooo uncomfortable..


----------



## marinewife101

AND YOUR NOT FAT!!!! haha i have a shirt that says im not fat im knocked up hahah


----------



## frsttimemommy

well if i wear pants or shorts that are too tight i get uncomfortable. but i just feel squishy and fat. not pregnant. like i need to stop eating so much and do some crunches! :(


----------



## frsttimemommy

marinewife101 said:


> AND YOUR NOT FAT!!!! haha i have a shirt that says im not fat im knocked up hahah

OMG I HAVE THAT SAME EXACT SHIRT!!! :) is it pink with black writing?


----------



## marinewife101

shhh haha.. gosh saturday 10am seems ages away.. but i wish it would come faster i wanna know what this baby is already!!!


----------



## marinewife101

frsttimemommy said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> AND YOUR NOT FAT!!!! haha i have a shirt that says im not fat im knocked up hahah
> 
> OMG I HAVE THAT SAME EXACT SHIRT!!! :) is it pink with black writing?Click to expand...

Yup i got mine at spencer haha i also have one that says stop poking me and there is a baby with a black eye haha


----------



## frsttimemommy

you better come post on my journal as soon as you get home!! :) i wanna know. my appt is wednesday at 10:30! i got my shirt at spencers too! hehe. i wear it all the time cause it's big.
and my OH got a binki from there that says "nice tits" hahaha


----------



## marinewife101

ahahahahah.. mine is way to big it looks funny on me hahah.. i will forsure tell you asap you better do the same... ill be on everyday until july 3rd cuz hub will be gone haha well starting sunday am.. til july 3rd but ill be soooo lonely and bored.. at least i got a 2 year old and two kitties to keep me company ahaha


----------



## frsttimemommy

i'll be on as well! and of course i'll tell you as soon as possible! :) i'll be so excited to announce which team we'll be on!! mine is big on me too. which is why i usually wear it with comfy shorts. i found these great ones at wal mart. they're super cute but they have elastic around the top :D


----------



## marinewife101

ohhhh i only have maternity jean shorts lol they are comfy tho..


----------



## frsttimemommy

these ones are like cloth but they are super cute. i can't explain em hehe.


----------



## marinewife101

sheesh bean is kicking me so hard today and im not sure why =)


----------



## frsttimemommy

i'm jealous!!! i want mine to kick more. Bean is just so laid back and calm.
and i poke and push and prod but nope, nothing :(


----------



## marinewife101

that is why i think its a boy lol cuz my dd was not this active at all.. i didnt feel her really every move until like 22 weeks haha some flutters at 20 but nothing more haha


----------



## frsttimemommy

i hope mine is just a calm baby boy :D

diiinnerrrr timeee!


----------



## rai

frsttimemommy said:


> i'm jealous!!! i want mine to kick more. Bean is just so laid back and calm.
> and i poke and push and prod but nope, nothing :(

Man,I just want mine to kick!


----------



## marinewife101

rai said:


> frsttimemommy said:
> 
> 
> i'm jealous!!! i want mine to kick more. Bean is just so laid back and calm.
> and i poke and push and prod but nope, nothing :(
> 
> Man,I just want mine to kick!Click to expand...

i didnt feel my dd for every haha but this one is soooo dif felt it since 13 weeks.. thats why i think its a boy haha its stronger


----------



## frsttimemommy

i hope on my next kick it's different! lol
i don't like just sitting here wondering when i'll feel it kick or hit again.
:(
dang pregnancy is takin forever!
COME ON NOVEMBERRR!!!


----------



## vinteenage

I just started getting kicks, but only in the morning, and only a couple. They're quite strong though! 

My skin is so disgusting. My skin wasn't perfect pre-pregnancy, but it wasn't this grossness it is now!


----------



## ShanandBoc

frsttimemommy said:


> dang pregnancy is takin forever!
> COME ON NOVEMBERRR!!!

I reckon!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mommy2baby2

So has anyone else gotten clumsy? I wiped out earlier today! It was out of nowhere too. We were out walking the dog and my 2 year old tripped, we stopped walking and I was helping her stand, as soon as I took a step I tripped. Now my hand, fingers and knee are all scraped up and my ankle is all jacked up so it's hard to walk. 

My 5 year old was funny though, she told me she was excited for me because I just had my first boo-boo and that she would share some of her My Littlest Petshop bandaids with me. So cute.

Fun times with pregnancy imbalance. Anyone else?


----------



## loulou1983

Can you add me to 26th November please? I am having twins :happydance: but not sure which team/s we are on yet!!Hope all you November ladies are happy and well x


----------



## lil-star

I'm so out of balance its not funny! I stand up of the couch and run into the wall!! It's something about your uterus growing and putting you out of proportion... I could have told them that lol


----------



## melsott

hey everyone!

Congrats to everyone who has found out team blue or pink! We're stating on team yellow, i'm really want that surprise at the end! DH want to know but as i'm doing the hard work-my call!!!! been the doctors this morning, got thrush....oh the joys of pregnancy!!!! on the plus side i'm off work at the minute cos had some spotting, so gonna get my sun lounger out and top up LO vitamin D supply!!!


----------



## sophie c

hey girls, sorry i havent posted on here recently, weve been offline for a while, and ive been on hols and had a birthday yesterday! 21!!

My angelsounds doppler came this morninng and i heard little ones HB straight away, and i also heard the placenta and my heartbeat lmfao! so i had to decipher a bit. so hubby got to hear him/her for the first time!
im feeling LO alot more now and almost proper little kicks and im feeling great, scan is on the 28th so hopefully all will be well and we can tell the sex!!
congrats to all those who know what they are having! and to those who are on team yellow!!

xxxx


----------



## rai

melsott said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has found out team blue or pink! We're stating on team yellow, i'm really want that surprise at the end! DH want to know but as i'm doing the hard work-my call!!!! been the doctors this morning, got thrush....oh the joys of pregnancy!!!! on the plus side i'm off work at the minute cos had some spotting, so gonna get my sun lounger out and top up LO vitamin D supply!!!

I'm on Team Yellow too!


----------



## rai

loulou1983 said:


> Can you add me to 26th November please? I am having twins :happydance: but not sure which team/s we are on yet!!Hope all you November ladies are happy and well x

YEAHH!!! You are my duedate twin!!!!!! Congrats. Nov 26 is a wonderful EDD!!!!!:flower::flower:

Do you know if you have identical or fraternal twins? Are you going to find out the genders? So many names to choose from!


----------



## lolpants

Just had my scan - all's well and Im on team :pink: :happydance::cloud9::kiss:

Totally blown the boy/girl weeks outta the water this week :D

Lol xx


----------



## TySonNMe

hi lou and congrats on your twins!! :flower:


----------



## makeithappen

congrats on team pink lolpants! i cant wait to monday! hope doc tells us the gender, i sooooooo cant wait to know. my mum thinks girl and shes never been wrong at predicting genders yet, we'll find out soon enough! 4 days to go :wohoo:


----------



## frsttimemommy

Morning November girls! :)
felt my little kick outside my tummy for the first time last night!!
got so excited i texted my OH right away and told him :)


----------



## SilasLove

loulou1983 said:


> Can you add me to 26th November please? I am having twins :happydance: but not sure which team/s we are on yet!!Hope all you November ladies are happy and well x

Welcome! Congrats on your twins! So exciting!!


----------



## charli87

Hi
Ive been on here a while and yet never realised this thread was here :dohh:
Can I be added to 12th November please? We're on team yellow as the hospital we're at doesnt tell you :nope:
Also I don't know if its a bit late but i was looking for a bump buddy too, to chat on facebook and here etc, although I dont know if im supposed to put it on here?:shrug:

Thanks

x


----------



## frsttimemommy

charli;; hi!! welcome to November sparklers :) congrats on your little one! :D i'm due Nov 3rd but i'd love to be a bump buddy!! that's terrible that they don't tell you the sex :( i find out in 6 days! :)


----------



## charli87

Ahh thanks! I know its not good its due to the high ethnic community here. We could find out if we went private but it wold cost £80 which we just cant afford at the moment. 
Yeah that would be really nice, is this your first?

x


----------



## frsttimemommy

charli;; i'm not sure how much that is here. but it sounds expensive!! :( yeahh, this is my first baby! i'm so excited and nervous about everything i feel like a dork lol. my OH thinks it's quite funny. haha.


----------



## happigail

frsttimemommy said:


> charli;; i'm not sure how much that is here. but it sounds expensive!! :( yeahh, this is my first baby! i'm so excited and nervous about everything i feel like a dork lol. my OH thinks it's quite funny. haha.

$119


----------



## charli87

Its a fair amount especially when we're trying to save for stuff for the baby. Haha same here i keep worrying about everything even though he tells me its all fine. Got my 20 week scan in just over 2 weeks, its a bit late but was the soonest we could get, once we've been to that then hopefully we can start buying things as im gtting impatient now lol

x


----------



## frsttimemommy

wow 119 dollars is quite a bit for a scan! we have our next scan at 21 weeks. cause i went in at 17 week and had to wait 4 weeks for the next scan. so i have 6 more days! :) have you felt the baby move yet?
oh if you want, you can just talk on my journal :)


----------



## charli87

Yeah of course it would most probably be easier not that I know how to, i'm still not great with on here yet lol

x


----------



## Jayde1991

i am due on the 17th =D


----------



## Vix_2009

I'm due on the 20th November - Team BLUE! yay


----------



## Dragonfly

well least I have someone to go team yellow with till the end now. We have no private scans near by at all! no one even suggests them here as I dont know where they are and I think I will save my money and hold out even though I get jealous all of you know but I am old fashion. 

I cant believe I am still sat here waiting on my broadband which is meant to be on by now!


----------



## Tadpoley

Hi Charli

I am 12th Nov too!! Would love to be bump buddies. Got my scan a week tomorrow - very excited. However been seeing the consultant, so got a sneak preview about a week and a half ago.

Have you felt moving yet? I am fairly sure I have, but still can't work it out! Could easily be gas, but definitely feeling something more like a hard prod now. Keep worrying it is just wishful thinking and too many beans on my part though!

Xx


----------



## frsttimemommy

charli;; you just click on the link in my signature. it'll take you there :)

CONGRATS TO ALL YOU NOVEMBER MOMMIES!! it's the best month :)


----------



## Dragonfly

got my broadband back. have some nice pics of william in the new place. I would normally have them in sig but my sig was removed :cry: not allowed me pics in my sig any more. 

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/005-1.jpg

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/019.jpg

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/031.jpg

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/081.jpg

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/073.jpg

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/093KJH.jpg

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/041KLJ.jpg

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/020-1.jpg


----------



## charli87

awww dragonfly hes gorgeous!!

x


----------



## you&me

Awww....you have one handsome little fella there DF :thumbup: He is going to break a few hearts when he grows up that is for sure!!


----------



## Dragonfly

If I have a girl Darren is dreading that he is ok with boys, apparently they can look after themselves but if anyone even looks at his baby girl or takes her on a date )which will never happen because he is like hulk hogen with his daughter lol) he will forever be knocking out people.


----------



## MissMamma

Dragonfly said:


> got my broadband back. have some nice pics of william in the new place.

Does that mean your new house?!? :shock:


----------



## Dragonfly

yes :)


----------



## makeithappen

your pics are gorgeous dragonfly!! hope your loving your new place!!!!!!!


----------



## sophie c

wow DF yor house (palace) looks amazing!!! it looks like a manor house!
and OMG your LO is adorable!!!

xxxx


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, wow Dragonfly. It is soo beautiful there! Love the pictures!


----------



## Dragonfly

its a castle, owner lives in main one I live in the oldest part of it attached to it. Really nice up here. least I dont have to move the gardens! that would be hell. got a nice garden we all share but not really many but owner and his fam up there, tree houses tire swings. William will love it, he already does he gets up smiling a and running about now. I have the original granite fire place in my hall, so old! but very cool looking and its so quiet here to. nice walk about the place to. My granddad once lived here in the 50s to and some famous poeple live here to. I am dying to see a wedding take place though, just like looking to see who is wearing what and hear the music.


----------



## lolpants

aww DF he is gorgeous!! The castle grounds look nice too :D They took my signature off me too :( but I made a new girly one now I know I'm team pink :)

20 weeks (aka halfway) today!! :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am so sick of this metal taste I get in my mouth! I didnt get that with William but I have been for weeks now and its actually made me throw up a few times. 

went for a nice walk in gardens and some of the forest with William before dinner, he was so wreaked he went to sleep after. his wee legs stumbling over things. So nice this evening.


----------



## marinewife101

I have my scan tomorrow =) at a private clinic wish it would come faster =)


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all. Just a quickie as off to bed. DF, lovely photographs. I hope you all will be very happy in the (lovely) new place. 

Good luck to all those who have scans next week! 

We are off tomorrow for a 10 day break in Cyprus, will be nice to have some real sunshine! See you all when I get back xxxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey ladies! The thread will be updated and everything now :) Congrats to all the new ladies and congrats to the team pinks and team blues(and yellows :D ) 

AFM...I have been spending time with dh and my stepson, he is so adorable. We get to take him for the first overnighter next week, so im excited! We did a bit of shopping for our little lady who is on cooking ;) I got her a couple of onesies that say I love Daddy. And then I also got a long sleeved jumper and then found some cute sets for $3 each(making each piece $1) so i was pretty excited. I can't believe I'm half way now....time kinda needs to slow down! ha ha


----------



## Dragonfly

Morning sickness is back, oh joygasm!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Incase any Novermber Sparklers missed it

I have joined team PINK

:D and all was well at the scan xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> Morning sickness is back, oh joygasm!

hahaha aww that made me laugh

You poor thing

Hope it disappears again very soon!! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

well I have figured out that yoghurt is not my friend, I stopped eating it for a while then I wasnt sick then when I had some the other day I was sick and it came back up. This morning was just regular ms. Though I do feel better when I go to eat breakfast instead of sick for hours. I really look pregnant now.


----------



## lolpants

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: :D
Lol xx


----------



## marinewife101

Im getting antsy waiting for my scan at 10 am eastern which is about 2 hours from now !!!! =)


----------



## lil-star

What is with the return of morning sickness? Worse than ever might I add blueghhhhh


----------



## TySonNMe

Beautiful pictures DF!

Congrats on joining team pink Shan!


----------



## SilasLove

Oh my goodness, I had the weirdest dream last night. I had my baby at 24 weeks, but it was perfectly fine and healthy. I do not even know! I think my mind was just going wacko as my son was gone for the night .... :wacko:


----------



## marinewife101

we are on team BLUE =) loud and clear shot ahahhaa

im sooo excited
 



Attached Files:







6.png
File size: 300.9 KB
Views: 16









1.png
File size: 301.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## anna matronic

Boy week ends with a boy YAY as we haven't had any all week haha.

Congrats xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Still guessing what I am having! who is near my due date or on it that knows? Chinese predictor says boy again and it was right last time. 

can feel baby moving here. I still dont feel pregnant though. I look it. Suppose compared to last time I am very active this one was out walking around garden and forest with William today , we see loads of dragonfly's and cool things.


----------



## ShanandBoc

TySonNMe said:


> Beautiful pictures DF!
> 
> Congrats on joining team pink Shan!

Thanks hun, was in shock for 2 days and cried when the sonographer told me - not cause i was sad but cause i was so surprised but so stoked all at the same time lol, i so thought it was a boy, but just feels like it was meant to be a girl now tho.

We are very happy. The 20 week scan was the most amazing experience so far! Wish i could do it all again. :cloud9:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i cried my eyes out when the tech told me it was a little girl! I had a gut feeling she was a girl anyways, but it was just an amazing moment whe she told us. dh got a huge smile on his face too. I will never forget it.


----------



## Bambi1985

SilasLove said:


> Oh my goodness, I had the weirdest dream last night. I had my baby at 24 weeks, but it was perfectly fine and healthy. I do not even know! I think my mind was just going wacko as my son was gone for the night .... :wacko:

I had a dream like this too. I was 18 weeks and gave birth to healthy twins! We didn't have anything prepared but as soon as I walked out of the hospital room the rest of the hospital was like a huge shopping centre lol


----------



## anna matronic

I still have 2 weeks to wait for my scan. It is killing me! I will be 21+5, quite late really, but they had to change it a few days!

I am in boy mode again at the moment. Who knows eh!!?


----------



## Dragonfly

mines in 2 weeks to! 6 of july. I have to go up in my brothers small dirty car which i hate that makes me feel ill. :( And if he forgets it wont be good as I didnt manage to get that appointment earlier for my dad to take me. Its a really nice scan though , crapping myself as usual though thats normal.


----------



## snoopchick82

Hi ya all had my scan thurs just gone everything was perfect and im too on team Pink....
I was tearful all through the scan dont know what came over me lol


----------



## barasti

Wheee! I have my 20 week scan on Tuesday, can't wait!! (actually it will be 19 weeks 5 days but it's all the same!!) hehe!


----------



## Mumtobe1985

ahhh congrats on your little girl i still have to wait till 8th july for mine xx


----------



## devonangel

awwwww congratulations to team pink i've got my scan scan on thursday cant wait to see bubs again and see what team i'm on xx


----------



## anna matronic

I just spoke to my mum, she has bought a changing table to use as a spare at here house, she is picking it up today :)

Also my cousin found a moses basket that she picked up for me and my aunty has bought baby a Hungry Caterpilla outfit :cloud9:

I am hoping to get a crib from ebay today too which mum can pick up aswell.

:happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on your team Marinewife and Snoop!

The 20 week scan is a beautiful experience - at my 1st scan (which was at 10 weeks for me) I was just shocked too see a baby there! This time it was just so more real!! I cried and my Mum cried :hugs: It is an amazing feeling when you can put a sex to your bump as well - it also makes it feel more real when I say 'she' and 'her' etc :cloud9:

Lol xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Enjoy ur 20 week scans girls and all the best to all of u, Cherish every precious momment xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

My ultrasound is on June 30...I'm excited but we kind of cheated and got an early ultrasound to determine gender at 16 weeks. Even though she was supposed to focus on the nether regions, we got to see a lot as little man had his legs closed tight and the umbilical cord between his legs. She showed us his face and we ended up having to go back later that day as we couldn't see his bits! When she told us it was a boy though I felt so relieved. I was convinced it was a boy, but everyone kept telling me I was having a girl...I'm so happy with my little man though. I just hope he's still all boy at the 20 week ultrasound!


----------



## marinewife101

Thank you everyone =) we have our lil girl already and a lil boy completes our family =)


----------



## SilasLove

I really want a girl, as want one of each. But after getting used to being pregnant so soon and dealing with my uneasiness about it I have come to realize that it really will not matter. My son is amazing and beautiful so to have another would be just as much a blessing. But I think most people would want to experience one of each at least ... or I feel that ways as you hear women with 2 boys want a girl and women with 2 girls want a boy, etc.


----------



## b23

My scan is on July 9th and I'm counting down the days so we can find out which variety we're having! My bump is getting steadily bigger and it's starting to feel more real now - we even ordered our pram yesterday yay!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I just realized my birthday is coming up....WHERE IS TIME GOING!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## anna matronic

I have uploaded bubs hb if anyone fancies a listen :)

View My Video


----------



## lolpants

Ive just had my 1st couple of kicks off Phoebe :D

:happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## sparky32

Please can you remove my name from the list, our baby girl Grace was born too soon xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

So sorry Sparky32 :(

Take care xoxoxox


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey ladies,
I had my 20 week scan on Friday. My little one was sooooooo uncooperative. They tried to get baby to move so they could get different views of the heart and see and measure all the parts, but baby was having none of it. The had me turn on my right side, left side, even laid me with my feet above my head and still little one would not budge. The doctor finally gave up but at least we were able to determine that baby was healthy and everything looked normal. Baby is weighing in around 15 oz. too so all hubby's fears that the baby wasn't growing was put to rest. I wish we could have seen more of the face but baby would turn its head or put its hand up everytime they tried to get a good view. Hubby and I had agreed to be on Team Yellow but he could not wait. The agreement was that he would find out and keep it a secret. Well that lasted all of 2 days!! He told me today - we are having a GIRL! I'm soooo excited....even though I wanted it to be a surprise 4 months from now I'm happy to know that I'll be having a daughter.
Oh - I should also mention that the doctor felt I was measuring a little further ahead than 20 weeks...they thought my due date might be closer to October 27th...so we'll see if baby ends up being an October Bumpkin after all!!


----------



## lolpants

so sorry too hear that :hugs: I can't even imagine how you must be feeling, take care and lots of love and hugs

Lol xx


----------



## jennyellen13

im so sorry sparky32 :( my first daughter was born too soon 2. here if you want to talk xx


----------



## Bambi1985

So sorry sparky :(


----------



## barasti

Oh sweetheart. I am so sorry. What a beautiful profile pic you have. 

Take care of yourself xoxo


----------



## Dragonfly

sparky32 said:


> Please can you remove my name from the list, our baby girl Grace was born too soon xx

OMG :cry: so sorry. I really dont know what else to say but I am actually in tears for you.


----------



## sparky32

Thank you ladies for you support and kind words. I'm really struggling to come to terms with it all and miss Grace terribly. Jenny i have read your posts about your daughter and her gone too soon page, which is beautiful. I will take you up on your offer one day at the moment i just feel numb and empty. i wish you all good health in your pregnancy and look forward to hearing your progress. Enjoy every second and cherish each movement and one day i hope i am back here sharing my delights too xx


----------



## you&me

I am so sorry to hear your news Sparky, please rest up, and I hope you have all the support around you that you need at this moment :hugs::flower:


----------



## charli87

Im so so sorry to hear your sad news, i cant begin to imagine what your going through, just try and be strong and im sure you've got lots of support around you including everyone here. :hugs:

x


----------



## Mei190

So sorry to hear Sparky32. My thoughts are with you xx

And congrats Mrs. October :flower:


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hello ladies! :D How is everyone doing? I posted a photo in he bump section! We bought our stroller and car seat this weekend! We also got our hands on some Tommee Tippee bottles from German Toys R Us! :D I am so excited! I hope everyone is doing well!!! Our baby is dancing around everywhere! :D


----------



## Autumnbabe

So sorry Sparky, my thoughts and best wishes go out to you, Take Care xxx


----------



## BeachPrincess

sparky32 said:


> Please can you remove my name from the list, our baby girl Grace was born too soon xx

I'm so sorry, hun. Your baby girl and family is in my thoughts and prayers. :cry::cry: My heart sank when I read that.


----------



## stacey01

im so sorry sparky :hugs: xxxx


----------



## rai

Sparky, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby girl. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SilasLove

I am very sorry Sparky! x 

Wishing you and you family the best! x


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm so sorry for your loss Sparky. :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

im so sorry for your loss Sparky xxxxx


----------



## majm1241

I'm sorry for you loss Sparky. :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Really sad looking at your avatar sparky its had me in tears a few times for you.


----------



## melsott

my thoughts are with you sparky32.


----------



## anna matronic

So sorry to read of your sad news. My thoughts are with you, your family and your angel right now x x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry for your lose sparky. you have a beautiful baby girl. My thoughts and prayers go to you and your family at this time.

congrats Mrs October


----------



## devonangel

my thoughts are with you sparky32 x


----------



## rai

When does the ticker move to the fifth month? I thought it would have moved by now. :(


----------



## blkhairbeauty

17 6 :D your almost there :)


----------



## Dragonfly

when does it go to last of second trimester box?


----------



## TySonNMe

At 22w2d it moves up to the next box.


----------



## rai

These tickers are so weird!


----------



## Lenka

Hey girls. Haven't been on for bit. Sparky - so srry hunny:( my thoughts are with you xxxxx

Had my quadro blood test results back and our odds are 1:5800! So we are low risk and continuing as normal. Thanks g..d for that, I was a bit worried with my age etc....

Full of hay fever, what can you do with it? Any ideas?


----------



## anna matronic

Just spoke to my landlord. All go for moving to the new bigger flat downstairs. Only thing is he has only offered it for 6 months taking my up to December when lol will only be a few weeks.

Sooooo annoying. might go stay with mum for a bit and save up some cash while on mat leave :)


----------



## Dragonfly

They seem to take so much more care of others here. I noticed a lot had extra scans we dont have and loads of tests where as I have only ever had one scan with my first app and thats it till 21 weeks, nothing in between and I dont even hear about that blood test I got. Plus I see they give you notes also we dont get them at all. Dont even get to know the sex or anything. And you dont get any scans of apps before 13 weeks. They leave you in the dark here.


----------



## jennyellen13

Dragonfly, i do think we are lucky here compared to where you are, i am high risk pregnancy so have a scan every 4weeks and see a consultant and the my midwife quite a lot in between. but otherwise you would normally only have the 2 scans (12 and 21) and then blood test at 12weeks xxxxxx


----------



## majm1241

Here at my doctor's office, I only got an 8 week scan and then getting one next week at 18+2 for my gender scan. They don't normally do them until 20 weeks but I will be out of town next month so asked for it before I leave. With Jace, I had SSSOOO man scans and of course that was at an entirely different duty station. :(


----------



## marinewife101

DF hunny dont feel like that.. im high risk as well.. with my daughter i saw her at 9 weeks and 20 than not again until birth and she was high risk as well i went into labor with her at 19 weeks and had to be on pills to stop my contractions and on bed rest unitl i was due.. with this one i saw at 9 weeks and not again til 22 weeks and they say im not high risk but ive had 2 mc and preterm labor with my dd.. sooo i think they should care a lil more but since this is a new military doctors office i guess ill just have to get by.. the only reason we found out the gender at 17 weeks was because we went to an outside clinic and paid... thats the only reason why we had and extra one =)... hang in there hunny..


----------



## Bertsbaby1

Hi all! Long-time lurker and now finally time to join the group! :)

Can I please be added to November 10th? My EDD was November 15th, but will be having a c-section scheduled for the 10th. 

Thanks, 

Bert


----------



## vaniilla

hey all :) had my scan today and I'm really exited to say I'm on team bluee!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy that its a little boy :blue: :baby:, makes it all seem more real now :flower: 

DF I'm in cornwall and moving soon, I'm high risk but have been messed around by the doctors!! I'm supposed to be obstetrician led but 5 times now they've cancelled and I've had to pointlessly go the hospital for tests to get to discuss them with anyone :dohh: I think it varies with where you live :flower: sorry that its like over there :hugs:


----------



## shyfox1988

vaniilla said:


> hey all :) had my scan today and I'm really exited to say I'm on team bluee!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy that its a little boy :blue: :baby:, makes it all seem more real now :flower:
> 
> DF I'm in cornwall and moving soon, I'm high risk but have been messed around by the doctors!! I'm supposed to be obstetrician led but 5 times now they've cancelled and I've had to pointlessly go the hospital for tests to get to discuss them with anyone :dohh: I think it varies with where you live :flower: sorry that its like over there :hugs:

Yay on team blue huni :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xXx


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats on joining team blue vaniilla!!


----------



## marinewife101

Welcome and congrats to team BLUE :blue:


----------



## majm1241

vaniilla said:


> hey all :) had my scan today and I'm really exited to say I'm on team bluee!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy that its a little boy :blue: :baby:, makes it all seem more real now :flower:
> 
> DF I'm in cornwall and moving soon, I'm high risk but have been messed around by the doctors!! I'm supposed to be obstetrician led but 5 times now they've cancelled and I've had to pointlessly go the hospital for tests to get to discuss them with anyone :dohh: I think it varies with where you live :flower: sorry that its like over there :hugs:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Murphy98

Hi ladies! Could I be removed from Nov 1st please? My ultrasound dated me as due in October so I am moving over.....will still be stalking you guys though to see how everyone is doing of course!

:happydance:


----------



## lil-star

Ohhh Sparky I'm so sorry, you're lil angel is in safe hands now, take care of yourself x


----------



## Dragonfly

my bump which i think is massive at this point and for some reason I only noticed today I actually look pregnant now instead of fat,. well i hope anyway. 

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/002-2.jpg


----------



## Mrs. October

Look at that bump Dragonfly!!! Yes - you are looking preggers indeed.
Murphy - they dated me in October too at my ultrasound (originally I was Nov. 2nd)but I just can't bear to move over yet...lol! Plus babies are so unpredictable - you never know WHEN they are really gonna come - it could be two weeks earlier or two weeks later so I'm sticking with the Sparklers for now...lol.


----------



## fairygirl

So sorry Sparky, cherish that photo, bought tears to my eyes. xxx


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on team blue Vanilla! :thumbup:

Murphy you may find that you feel behind everyone in the October group as no doubt u'll be late Oct? and if your anything like me you'll get bump/ticker envy! By staying with us you get to be the 1st for everything :D (and I'll be jealous hehe!)

DF thats defo a nice D shaped bump!!! Mine is still very very much B shaped :( I wonder when I will look preggers!? If ever!! Im defo bigger though - as my clothes tell me that - but I haven't put on any weight :shrug:


Lol xx


----------



## fairygirl

I'm in a similar boat lolpants. Have put on 4lb in past 10weeks but apart from losing my waist I have no real bump to show for it. Makes me a little worried, even though we hear Wriggler's heartbeat and I feel bubbles. I really would like to look a Lil bit pregnant, but then a big frame and overweight to begin with I guess I should be glad I'm not huge yet.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have lost weight since being pregnant, more than a stone. Weird. Happened last time to but after william my blubber belly never went down it stayed looking pregnant. So after this one I will look pregnant forever I imagine. :( nothing would get rid my skin was just hanging. I wasnt one of the lucky girls who went back to normal and my mum was the same and all the females in family.


----------



## Lenka

Oh well. I put on nearly a stone since i got pregnant :( but definitely look preggo rather than fat me thinks..(wishfully?) :)

And also, went over first trimester today.....never again ! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

i do weight 2 stone more than i did before i was pregnant with william i waited till after i gave birth to eat like a horse! breastfeeding did not make me loose weight i ate more.


----------



## hinkybinky

Can you believe there is a March Mummies thread in first tri??? Makes me feel so far along! Scary stuff :-/


----------



## marinewife101

oh WOW lol all my friends from highschool are all 30-40 weeks along.. i feel sooo far behind but that makes me feel better AHAHA


----------



## rai

Lenka said:


> Oh well. I put on nearly a stone since i got pregnant :( but definitely look preggo rather than fat me thinks..(wishfully?) :)
> 
> And also, went over first trimester today.....never again ! :)

how was it over there? I stop periodically to try to help ease some of their fears. I know it helped me out to hear some ladies from 2nd tri give their advice.


----------



## rai

Mrs. October said:


> Look at that bump Dragonfly!!! Yes - you are looking preggers indeed.
> Murphy - they dated me in October too at my ultrasound (originally I was Nov. 2nd)but I just can't bear to move over yet...lol! Plus babies are so unpredictable - you never know WHEN they are really gonna come - it could be two weeks earlier or two weeks later so I'm sticking with the Sparklers for now...lol.

Nice bump dragonfly!!

@Mrs.October: Good choice. Nov. Sparklers is the way to go...Originally I was in the December dreamers group and Nov Sparklers group, but somehow Nov. Sparklers just felt more like home. :):cloud9:


----------



## mommy2baby2

Hi ladies,

I have a scan tomorrow, I'm excited but of course nervous. 3 weeks ago we found out it was a boy but now we are doing a more thorough scan to make sure he's healthy. I had a triple screen test that came back normal so that's good.

I'm excited to see him in 3D though!


----------



## rai

@mommy2baby2: Let us know how everything goes. Make sure you get a good night rest (so you should be off the compuer soon if your are in EST zone). Everything will be fine.

Regarding weight: I'm about 3 pounds less than what the doctor weighed me in at,biut if I use my weight measurements, I am even (no gain/no lose). My mom wants me to start eating more so I can gain weight.


----------



## rai

@mommy2baby2: Let us know how everything goes. Make sure you get a good night rest (so you should be off the compuer soon if your are in EST zone). Everything will be fine.

Regarding weight: I'm about 3 pounds less than what the doctor weighed me in at,biut if I use my weight measurements, I am even (no gain/no lose). My mom wants me to start eating more so I can gain weight.


----------



## majm1241

I have not gained a single lb my entire pregnancy. I am shocked because I have an obvious bump!! When should I start gaining? My doctor did not answer that question.


----------



## rai

majm1241 said:


> I have not gained a single lb my entire pregnancy. I am shocked because I have an obvious bump!! When should I start gaining? My doctor did not answer that question.

I think was told by 24 weeks, most ladies if they have not started gaining will have start to gain since baby starts to grow rapidly at that pt.


----------



## majm1241

rai said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I have not gained a single lb my entire pregnancy. I am shocked because I have an obvious bump!! When should I start gaining? My doctor did not answer that question.
> 
> I think was told by 24 weeks, most ladies if they have not started gaining will have start to gain since baby starts to grow rapidly at that pt.Click to expand...

Thank you! That makes me feel much better! :hugs:


----------



## mommy2baby2

I've put on about 10 lbs now. I currently weigh between 130-135 but still fit into the majority of my pre-pregnancy clothes. My booty is a bit bigger though, like the bubble part and my breasts too. It's weird though because my diet hasn't changed, if anything I've cut out the unhealthy stuff and have been eating less but the weight is still there. 

I love being pregnant and all but I hate the weight gain, I'm so fearful I won't be able to lose the weight afterwards!

But with my first I gained about 10lbs (at birth weighed in at 121) with my second I gained about 30 (at birth around 140-145)


----------



## you&me

I was weighed on Tuesday at 20 weeks & 3 days...and have yet to put any weight on still either, I am still sitting at what I was when they booked me in at the doctors at he beginning!! It seems to have moved all off of my arse and round to my belly :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh ive put on weight, but a good portion of that would be my gigantic boobs lol :(

Ive put on around 10 kg so far but all seems to be boobs and belly, ive noticed my legs have gotten a bit chubbier but thats it.

Going to be really careful not to put on a whole heap more seeing as im only just over half way!


----------



## you&me

I put it on easily and quickly with my first daughter...and had put on about a stone at the halfway mark...this time it is all so different even though it is another girl I am carrying.

I think boys tend to be a neat front bump, and girl bumps spread out a bit?...an old wive's tale I know, but I have always found it to be true with friends.


----------



## Bambi1985

I've no idea if I've put on weight or not. We don't have scales at home and I've never been weighed at any of my midwife appointments. Belly is definately expanding tho :thumbup:

2 weeks today until my scan!


----------



## Lolly W

Bambi1985 said:


> I've no idea if I've put on weight or not. We don't have scales at home and I've never been weighed at any of my midwife appointments. Belly is definately expanding tho :thumbup:
> 
> 2 weeks today until my scan!

Hey, My scan is 2 weeks today as well! Are you finding out which team you're on?


----------



## ShanandBoc

you&me said:


> I put it on easily and quickly with my first daughter...and had put on about a stone at the halfway mark...this time it is all so different even though it is another girl I am carrying.
> 
> I think boys tend to be a neat front bump, and girl bumps spread out a bit?...an old wive's tale I know, but I have always found it to be true with friends.

Hmm well mines a neat front hard as a rock bump and im having a girl. Nothing on the sides at all, literally looks like i have swallowed a basketball ;)


----------



## Bambi1985

Lolly W said:


> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> I've no idea if I've put on weight or not. We don't have scales at home and I've never been weighed at any of my midwife appointments. Belly is definately expanding tho :thumbup:
> 
> 2 weeks today until my scan!
> 
> Hey, My scan is 2 weeks today as well! Are you finding out which team you're on?Click to expand...

Absolutely! I'm far too impatient to wait another 20 weeks to find out :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> I have not gained a single lb my entire pregnancy. I am shocked because I have an obvious bump!! When should I start gaining? My doctor did not answer that question.

You dont have to gain I know loads that never gained a thing and I lost weight at the start of mine. the baby only weights like a few pounds by the end. I hate the updates that say you should have put on x amount of pounds as everyone really is different. You see from my pics i am not a skinny girl before [pregnancy but didnt put on weight in pregnancy I did after though from sitting about always breastfeeding and eating. I think i felt crappy after and just ate but I am prone to that anyway. plus as I am not tall my stomach was ripped the muscles so it just hung down and never went anywhere. :growlmad: I get jealous of them ones with the nice smooth bumps that just go down after pregnancy and they never look like they had a baby. Like stupid celebs who seem to be able to get their figures back weeks after birth.


----------



## Lenka

rai said:


> Lenka said:
> 
> 
> Oh well. I put on nearly a stone since i got pregnant :( but definitely look preggo rather than fat me thinks..(wishfully?) :)
> 
> And also, went over first trimester today.....never again ! :)
> 
> how was it over there? I stop periodically to try to help ease some of their fears. I know it helped me out to hear some ladies from 2nd tri give their advice.Click to expand...

I think some ladies are more hormonal that's all...got a right abuse from one after sharing my life story ...nevermind, over now..the thread was closed:shrug:


----------



## Lenka

Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I have not gained a single lb my entire pregnancy. I am shocked because I have an obvious bump!! When should I start gaining? My doctor did not answer that question.
> 
> You dont have to gain I know loads that never gained a thing and I lost weight at the start of mine. the baby only weights like a few pounds by the end. I hate the updates that say you should have put on x amount of pounds as everyone really is different. You see from my pics i am not a skinny girl before [pregnancy but didnt put on weight in pregnancy I did after though from sitting about always breastfeeding and eating. I think i felt crappy after and just ate but I am prone to that anyway. plus as I am not tall my stomach was ripped the muscles so it just hung down and never went anywhere. :growlmad: I get jealous of them ones with the nice smooth bumps that just go down after pregnancy and they never look like they had a baby. Like stupid celebs who seem to be able to get their figures back weeks after birth.Click to expand...


Have the same feeling :( Only managed to lose 3tones after my first 2 children 5 years later...through exercise and strict regime....will be back to square one again :( You bump looks lovely and defo pregnant!

Off to the first aqua natal class tonight!!! will see what's that like :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I didnt have time for gyms and exercise every min was on my son feeding , changing bathing etc. Sometimes i got out on my own on the motorbike but exercise was only short walks before next feeding time or sometihng else like house work.


----------



## Lenka

Dragonfly said:


> I didnt have time for gyms and exercise every min was on my son feeding , changing bathing etc. Sometimes i got out on my own on the motorbike but exercise was only short walks before next feeding time or sometihng else like house work.

Thant's why I never did it until my youngest was nearly 5 :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats why I hate celebs even more they go tyo the gym the min they are out of hospital and dump babies with nannies and give mums the wrong expectation of loosing weight after a baby by parading it in every mag with some stupid diet of a piece of lettuce and a cup of air for dinner. Thats not good for PND either I read mum should be with bay and not out at the gym getting into shape fast there's a recovery time. As this is my last I will get back into shape sometime next year ( I said that last time lol) but I have the rest of my life to wait till they start running about so I can run about with them to. Toddlers are great for weight loose mines on the sofa now and I have to go and grab him again as he fell once off it and it was awful.


----------



## Lydiarose

Hi everyone!
Howre you all???

I still cant belive were in second tri well be in third before we know it!

I had my scan monday and im so pleased to say everything is perfect hes very healthy and a right little chubby chops! And its a BEAUTIFUL little boy!

I love him so much already!

xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

aww congrats Lydiarose thats great news! A little blue bundle x


----------



## vaniilla

Lydiarose said:


> Hi everyone!
> Howre you all???
> 
> I still cant belive were in second tri well be in third before we know it!
> 
> I had my scan monday and im so pleased to say everything is perfect hes very healthy and a right little chubby chops! And its a BEAUTIFUL little boy!
> 
> I love him so much already!
> 
> xxx

I keep thinking the same thing third tri is not far at all now :) 


welcome to team blue! :happydance:


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats on team blue Lydia


----------



## Lydiarose

Aww thanks everyone!
I wish i could upload a picture of him but my camera broke he is absolutly beautiful.
Hes never having a girlfriend i dont want anyone to steal him! just mommy haha!

xx


----------



## Lenka

Lydiarose said:


> Aww thanks everyone!
> I wish i could upload a picture of him but my camera broke he is absolutly beautiful.
> Hes never having a girlfriend i dont want anyone to steal him! just mommy haha!
> 
> xx

Aww. Congratulations on your little boy!!!!!!!! Healthy and stress-free the rest of the pregnancy to you :flower:


----------



## devonangel

back from my 20 week scan and i'm on team:blue: i'm sooooo happy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0086.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lydiarose said:


> Aww thanks everyone!
> I wish i could upload a picture of him but my camera broke he is absolutly beautiful.
> Hes never having a girlfriend i dont want anyone to steal him! just mommy haha!
> 
> xx

You sound like my OH who said his little girl is never having a boyfriend or getting married haha xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

devonangel said:


> back from my 20 week scan and i'm on team:blue: i'm sooooo happy

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

He looks perfect Devonangel, so happy for you!! :flower:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats devonangel.

I've felt so many kicks this morning. Feels like theres another world cup match going on inside me :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yeh my bladder was beinbg used as a soccer ball earlier!!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats ladies! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I have not gained a single lb my entire pregnancy. I am shocked because I have an obvious bump!! When should I start gaining? My doctor did not answer that question.
> 
> You dont have to gain I know loads that never gained a thing and I lost weight at the start of mine. the baby only weights like a few pounds by the end. I hate the updates that say you should have put on x amount of pounds as everyone really is different. You see from my pics i am not a skinny girl before [pregnancy but didnt put on weight in pregnancy I did after though from sitting about always breastfeeding and eating. I think i felt crappy after and just ate but I am prone to that anyway. plus as I am not tall my stomach was ripped the muscles so it just hung down and never went anywhere. :growlmad: I get jealous of them ones with the nice smooth bumps that just go down after pregnancy and they never look like they had a baby. Like stupid celebs who seem to be able to get their figures back weeks after birth.Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs: I hope it does not catch up to me in the end! LOL I put on 31 lbs with Jace, but I too got FAT AFTER I had him. Probably because My DH was deployed and that was depressing. :( I WILL NOT let myself go like that again!! LOL


----------



## rai

Morning ladies! It's a beautiful day. My ticker has moved up a box!!!!!! It just makes me feel good, now I feel Like I'm officially in my 5th month.

Congratulations to all those who had scans. Seems like the most recent batch all are on team blue. Is this a boy week? I don't have my anatomy scan for another four weeks. Had my blood my blood taken yesterday for my quad screen, so I won't find out anything unt the next four weeks. Hubby and I are going to try to stay on team yellow. 

Weight gain: I was starting to ramp up my food intake (my mom keeps telling me I need to gain more weight since I haven't really gained anything), but I think I will slow down. I wasn't a skinny minny so honestly I don't want to put on too much. Losing weight has always been yards for me, I'm hoping I can breastfeed as I read this can also help with the weightloss (although that is not the only reason why I want to bf).


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on the team :blue: 's!!! Seems to be boy week this week!!

:D 
lol xx


----------



## lolpants

lolpants said:


> Congrats on the team :blue: 's!!! Seems to be boy week this week!!
> 
> :D
> lol xx


Oh and I've just noticed I'm now officially 50% preggers, according to my ticker!!?! :happydance: :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

I haven't been on here in so long. We are now back from Mexico and everything went great with our son. I am now on leave from work so I wont be on here as much as I was as my little guy takes a lot of time. 

I have been able to hear the babies heart beat a few times now which is always nice and I'm really looking forward to hopefully finding out the sex on Wednesday


----------



## Happyhayley

oh and it looks like my ticker moved up a box to the new yellow baby box. :) yay for that right in the middle


----------



## Happyhayley

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs120.snc4/36369_438771756281_509671281_6304320_6059841_n.jpg

a photo of me in mexico with my own personal pregnancy space


----------



## anna matronic

Haha great photo Hayley :) Glad all went well x x


----------



## majm1241

I hope next week is girl week for me! :D


----------



## rai

Love the photo hayley!


----------



## anna matronic

majm1241 said:


> I hope next week is girl week for me! :D

Well we have had 2 boy weeks in a row, so you could be in luck :haha:

My scan is the week after and I am back on wanting to join team blue :D


----------



## majm1241

Lol As long as he/she is healthy but I sure would love a little girl of my own! :cloud9: lol


----------



## marinewife101

This is me at 18 weeks... =( i look like a beached whale ahaha

so the other is me at 9 weeks... def a big big change.. and ive lost 15 pounds surprisingly ?? i dont get it
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









me.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## majm1241

You look cute!!!


----------



## makeithappen

Booked our 4d scan!!

28th July

I cant wait :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## rai

When is the best time to do a 4d scan?


----------



## majm1241

My doctor told me around 30 weeks is the best time rai.


----------



## Happyhayley

woo I also hope next week is girl week I was told it was going to be boy week and my scan is on Wednesday. Not that I wouldn't be happy about a boy. But I've already done the blue thing for a couple of years. I'd just love to try out pink for awhile.


----------



## devonangel

thanks all xx


----------



## makeithappen

rai said:


> When is the best time to do a 4d scan?

the private clinic im going to said 26-28 weeks is the best time (although they do them until about 32 weeks) because after 28 weeks the baby can look squashed and a clear picture might not be seen. im going for 26 weeks, couldnt wait a day longer!!


----------



## majm1241

makeithappen said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> When is the best time to do a 4d scan?
> 
> the private clinic im going to said 26-28 weeks is the best time (although they do them until about 32 weeks) because after 28 weeks the baby can look squashed and a clear picture might not be seen. im going for 26 weeks, couldnt wait a day longer!!Click to expand...

Well I hope they get me in before my baby looks squished! Lol


----------



## rai

Thanks. I'm not sure if I want to schedule one, I do but I don't know I guess I'm nervous. Not sure about what though.


----------



## amiemoses

I had my ultrasound today and after 3 boys I'm finally on team PINK!!!! so it's not boy week after all :)


----------



## mommy2baby2

congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## mommy2baby2

You all can do a 3d/4D scan at anytime. I've had it done as early as 15 weeks. Just had another one today at 21 weeks. So amazing. Drink LOTS of water the week before though, otherwise it'll be a bit grainy. The more water = more fluid and you can see the baby clearer.


----------



## Lolly W

Hey all!

I had a private scan yesterday as I was getting so worried something was wrong. Everything's fine but as a bonus we were told it's a girl!

Please can you put me down:pink: - I'm on the 29th x x


----------



## Dragonfly

jealous of all your knowing! who is around same time as me that knows maybe I will have the same lol 

I felt baby kick my hand last night!


----------



## Bertsbaby1

mommy2baby2 said:


> You all can do a 3d/4D scan at anytime. I've had it done as early as 15 weeks. Just had another one today at 21 weeks. So amazing. Drink LOTS of water the week before though, otherwise it'll be a bit grainy. The more water = more fluid and you can see the baby clearer.

Our 3D location has a two-pack of appointments at a discounted price. We have one scheduled for July 7th (at 21 weeks) and then have another that we can schedule at a later date. I'm thinking we'll book our next one for the 28th week or so? Hoping that the baby will be pudgy but not smooshed. 

Do you also suggest drinking/eating something sweet to turn my Bean into a Jumping Bean?


----------



## chella

Hey Dragonfly,
Im the same but not long to wait now , think me and u are 2 days apart xxx


----------



## chella

love ur pic hayley xx


----------



## rai

Congrats to the baby girls!


----------



## Mrs. October

Congrats and welcome to Team Pink amiemoses and Lolly! Hubby really wants us to do a 3D scan as well but it just seems like so much extra money to shell out and right now we need to save as much as possible for when LO gets here as I live in the U.S. and we have CRAPPY maternity benefits :(


----------



## lolpants

woo hoo some team :pink:s!!!

21 weeks today :happydance: - which means Im defo at least halfway there!! (as they never let u go past 42 weeks!) Had ice cream yesterday and it made Phoebe kick me super hard!! :D

Lol xx


----------



## vicphil

Hi everyone, I am new..
19week just had by ultrasound done at 18 week
got a very rude tech told me that looks like a girl
then ob told me that tech said its a girl
should i take that as for sure???


----------



## Dragonfly

Never take scans for sure thats why they arnt allowed to tell here, lots of peed off parents with teh wrong sexs born and wrong colours bought. They say its not accurate but most the time it is that's just to cover them as they do make mistakes. 


Note to me, NEVER EAT SPICEY FOOD! never eat it again! thats if you want your ass in one bit and not trying to come down for a drink of water in the loo :( I was for calling ambulance I had cramps so bad and was near sick it was so painful. This is from salsa dip and doretoes and I am sure burgers dont like me either. Never again! it reminded me of labour.


----------



## quaizer

Im on team pink too! xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

vicphil said:


> Hi everyone, I am new..
> 19week just had by ultrasound done at 18 week
> got a very rude tech told me that looks like a girl
> then ob told me that tech said its a girl
> should i take that as for sure???

Did they show you three white lines for a female or just came to that conclusion as there were no boy bits visable?


----------



## rai

Congrats to all the Team pinks!! So maybe this is not a boy week. What is the tally for this week?

I have good news! (1) My quad screening blood results came back good! The nurse told me everything was within normal limits. (2) My urine culture was negative. So I beat the UTI!!!!

PS: I will be travelling over the next couple of days, so my access to BnB will be limited. :( I'll be back on july 1. I'll check in with everyone then. Until next time ladies!


----------



## vicphil

No they didnt show me they just told me 
might be a girl


ShanandBoc said:


> vicphil said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am new..
> 19week just had by ultrasound done at 18 week
> got a very rude tech told me that looks like a girl
> then ob told me that tech said its a girl
> should i take that as for sure???
> 
> Did they show you three white lines for a female or just came to that conclusion as there were no boy bits visable?Click to expand...


----------



## marinewife101

oh i made my doctor make sure mine was a boy i wanted 2d and 3d shots of his bits to take home.. i am a pain tho hahaha.. i wanted her to make sure it wasnt the cord or anything else she was seeing =)


----------



## Dragonfly

I think mines a boy now. I dont know why. I wish I had a clue really.


----------



## pinklizzy

Wow!! I just felt shrimp kick! An actual kick! Have been feeling flutters for a week or so but this actually made me jump!
Have been feeling really down this week, convinced my 20 week scan on Monday is going to be bad news, now crying happy tears! :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

awww congratulations hun :D its an amazing feeling :D


i have sunburn :( i didnt burn like this before i got pregnant... whats going on?!?!


----------



## pinklizzy

Thanks hun!
I got a bit sunburnt today too, read somewhere that skin is more sensitive during pregnancy?


----------



## anna matronic

Skin is more sensitive :) xx


----------



## SilasLove

Well I haven't updated since I moved and have no internet. But had my gender scan on June 24 and we are having a *GIRL*! :pink:

So, great news as I get one of each. :)


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Silas - I remember you saying how much u wanted a girl :D

Ive started too feel the odd very hard kick - especially when I eat Ice cream!! Its a fab feeling :happydance:: Makes the staying in and not drinking on a Saturday night worth it :D

Lol xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations on your Pink bump!


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant get any sort of colour at all I am just white! William and my OH are brown! so not fair I look like a ghost beside them. I would even just settle for a flash colour.


----------



## Dragonfly

my house is creepy i woke at 7am to hear running across the floor upstairs, theres no wau yp there from our bit and no one is up there and the a chair sound moving across the floor. The owner of the castle I found out is away on hols and then I checked from outside and theres defo no one to the left of us up stairs as we blamed the talking darren heard on someone up there but you can tell as theres widow missing and looks run down that part that no one is up there. And now I have to watch a stupid ghost hunting program and i am alone as william took a tantrum to get out and my bro and darren took him out in car so he will probably fall asleep in car. 

nice 340 castle and I am stuck on me own with a sleeping dog watching ghost adventures :O


----------



## quaizer

Dragonfly said:


> I cant get any sort of colour at all I am just white! William and my OH are brown! so not fair I look like a ghost beside them. I would even just settle for a flash colour.

Fake it :) x


----------



## Dragonfly

I tried that and messed it up and dont have the time to do it either. PLus i have sensitive skin and get hives from stuff so I just use what i am used to and no more. I am tempted though to have the johnspons again as that worked years ago and dont think i got hives from it. Now i am going to buy some tanning stuff I have it in my head ! stupid irish skin! and my dads foreign with tanned skin wtf why did it miss me :( i just want to look alive and not like a corpse.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hey ladies, just an update for me, I have been MIA because me and dh got kicked out of our apartment. Everything is well. My little girl is getting to the point where she is streching and i felt a body part today on my tummy....very weird feeling. But all is updated and congrats to all the team pinks and blues! :D


----------



## mommy2baby2

welcome back! how come you guys got booted? hope you were able to find a nice place to move in to!


----------



## jkj22

Hi Ladies, had hospital 20 week scan last thursday, everything all well with baby but legs were crossed so we couldnt wait and booked a private scan for saturday and really happy to say were on team PINK. The private scan was the nicest experience ever, worth every penny! Didnt feel rushed and like were just a number, got 25 mins to enjoy looking at our little girl, got 10 pictures aswell 4 of them are between the leg shots to prove to little boy bits! 
so little girl due 8th november :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Whats MIA? I take it its sometihng to do with homeless? what a time for that to happen. Hard enough just normal moving without having that stress. 

This baby is cleaning my insides out or something i am sick of being on the loo! last 3 days I havnt been off it and the pain from the cramps of dioreah are sore I was considering hospital and thought labour pain wasnt as bad it was that bad. Started when I ate salsa dip so now i know why spicey food is not recommended. 
Sorry for TMI :( 


just looked at calender its like just over a week till my scan!


----------



## anna matronic

I think it is Missing in Action :D What people say when they disappear for a while :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Ah I het it now I was trying to work out what M I A stood for and failed a few times there. DUH , I am so not up to speed lol took me ages to figure out what IKWYM meant when someone kept saying it to me and I had to ask.


----------



## lolpants

oh thats awful :( Did you landlord know your pregnant? I know your in America so it may be different, but in the UK you have to give notice too people before you evict them! Hope you have found somewhere new and nicer!

Congrats on the team :pink: I was gonna book a private scan if they couldn't of told me - luckily she played ball :happydance: I have had a total of 9 pics but only paid £3! (should of been £3 each!!) the 1st scan the machine was broke so we had to get the token at the reception and the woman obv didn't realise they were £3 each and only charged us £3 for 5, and then the 2nd scan the sonographer just gave me 4 photos and didn't ask for money (was told to pay sonographer that time) :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats to all the pink on here. Mine is on wednesday I am sooo sooo excited. I hope I also get a pink


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats jkj22 xo


----------



## mommy2baby2

In the US I believe the eviction process starts the day you miss your rent payment. There's always a grace period but when that's passed usually that day or the next the landlord is filing legal papers to have the tenant evicted. The process takes anywhere from 10 days until the end of the month. So TYPICALLY for renters the eviction date is usually by the 1st of the following month if not sooner. 

That is for renters. If you own your home it can range anywhere from a couple months to a year or more after the process is started. Usually the bank is more lenient because they'd rather you make a payment than spend all the money kicking you out and attempting to sell your home if it's value is currently lower than the loan price. 

This is just my basic understanding of the process. I've never had it happen to me but I've had some family & friends go through it. Nothing worse than having all your stuff thrown out onto the street and having strangers going through it and taking what they want.


----------



## pinklizzy

Morning Girls! 
Feel like I haven't slept at all, woke up every few hours-think it was a combination of being too hot and worrying about my scan today :wacko:
Scan is at 3pm so will be going into work before, and then will have to go back to work afterwards. 
OH's shift has been changed to a late so he might not be able to make it :nope: Hoping he'll be able to get out for a bit though, fingers crossed!
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am sick of running to the loo my bowels are so not right and today I feel sick and trying to eat breakfast :( scan in a week and I am dreading going up in my bros car with this stomach.


----------



## Happyhayley

So I was looking at new bedding today for my sons new big boy bed. And I couldn't help but flip to the pink crib bedding. If I'm having a boy we don't need crib bedding because we have blue already...but if its a girl....well....those pink lady bugs are just to cute.


----------



## Dragonfly

Theres always nicer stuff for girls . 

I felt baby moving with my hand again , was dancing on my bladder this time lol 

on other news I hate it when poeple say they will visit and just dont appear? they are vague and that they maybe down mon then just dont fecking appear! i think thats rude. So many do that and then last min few days later or weeks you get a text they on the way! and its not convenient! why cant poeple actuality come when they say they will instead of putting me out then getting stroppy when I am not in when they do call.


----------



## hinkybinky

Hope everyone's scans went well today. We got to see our little one again, which was just lovely. All bits and pieces in the right place, everything seems to be working well. We are staying on team yellow so nothing to update in that respect, but still was so lovely to see our bubba's little face, hands, feet etc. 

Also confirmed that, as I suspected, I have an anterior placenta, which explains why it's taken me longer to feel movement. Good to know. It's high up though so that's ok.

So what's the next milestone? I guess by 25 week appointment bubba will be viable so that's one to look forward to.

Good luck to everyone with their scans coming up xxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

we got booted because we were late ONCE the whole time we were there. It over and done with now, we dont have our own place yet so im with my parents and he is with his, it sucks big time! but gotta do what we gotta do. 

My placenta is anterior too hinky, i have felt little movements but the for the past couple days i have been feeling ALOT of little streching its weird.


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate landlords like that, I had one once when I got paid late he was at the door every night and evicted us! wouldnt wait a few days for my cheque to clear. Then my next landlord didn't care when he got paid i think i didn't even pay him for months and he never said a word and i never met him. Thats the house i had to leave as I couldn't afford the heating and it. Think my new landlords ok to i get help with rent being pregnant so helps a lot. I owned my own house and all lost it when I lost my job and my ex wouldnt move out and I wouldnt pay for it as he was holding on to it that was all he had of me to hold on to. Lesson : never buy a house with a partner unless your married or sometihng and even at that its iffy as it can get really messy. Got it sold in time to repossession.


----------



## anna matronic

Well my landlord is being a bit of a fucker too. I have a tennancy until the end of August, but was offered the downstairs flat (nice bigger) Was going to move on Saturday but that went wrong as I didn;t get the keys. LL rings today moaning that I am not moving for another 2 weeks as he wants to put my flat on the market, so says he might just put that flat on instead.

I might just give him my notice and find somehwere else anyway now, had enough and need to get a place where I am settled for the long term.


----------



## rai

mommy2baby2 said:


> In the US I believe the eviction process starts the day you miss your rent payment. There's always a grace period but when that's passed usually that day or the next the landlord is filing legal papers to have the tenant evicted. The process takes anywhere from 10 days until the end of the month. So TYPICALLY for renters the eviction date is usually by the 1st of the following month if not sooner.
> 
> That is for renters. If you own your home it can range anywhere from a couple months to a year or more after the process is started. Usually the bank is more lenient because they'd rather you make a payment than spend all the money kicking you out and attempting to sell your home if it's value is currently lower than the loan price.
> 
> This is just my basic understanding of the process. I've never had it happen to me but I've had some family & friends go through it. Nothing worse than having all your stuff thrown out onto the street and having strangers going through it and taking what they want.

It does depend on the state and probably even the city. My father was trying to evict some tenants from an apartment because they didn't pay for 3 months... It took another 4 months to get them out... This was in NYC though, so the laws tend to be slanted more towards tenants rights. I think you need to get a court order before you can evict someone in NY (even with a leasing agreement). I live in Texas (Austin)now, and I think they will have you out before you can even blink if you missed a payment.


----------



## Happyhayley

Its Tuesday tomorrow which means my ticker moves up a week :) it also means my son is going to his grandmas for a sleepover which is awesome. i need a night off so badly. Its really because the next day is the ultrasound and your not allowed to bring other children in the room.


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah 20 weeks for me half way there! feel like crap though, have sore throat and i think its my bedroom thats doing it as there was damp on ceiling and lanlord painted over it but i am sure its giving me illnesses :( me throat! getting hair cut on thursday and my scan is in a week.


----------



## Jayde1991

i found out today that i am having a girl =D


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats - 6 days to go for me :happydance: so totally dragging :D

Well I am off to get some 11 year olds to do some research and teach eachother about Judaism themselves. I am way to hot and tired to stand up and do anything. this room is like a sauna, my poor baby must br boiling x


----------



## Dragonfly

Mines same day as yours isnt it Anna? I am on the 6th at 4.10pm but I wont know sex but I maybe able to see something. 

Trying to choose names here.


----------



## anna matronic

Mine is on Monday the 5th. should have been this Thursday so added annoyance of waiting a few more days!!!

9.40am so have told work not to expect me till lunchtime :haha: my mum is coming down so we can go for coffee after. Pisstake I know but fuck it :D


----------



## Jayde1991

^ same i just cant think of any names.not long for you to wait till you find out the gender.i found out today^


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Jayde!! :) I find out on Thursday!!! I am too excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Carlyp1990

congrats Jaydee and welcome to team pink :D


----------



## Jayde1991

thank you ladies.
it is the 3rd time i have been on team pink lol
i had loads of boy names but hardly no girl names i kinda used up my faves lol.

i was nevouse when i went to find out,ur lucky that u are so excited lol.
i only got told yesterday that they moved my scan to today


----------



## you&me

Girl power is good Jayde!!!

I have 2 step daughters, aged 11 and 7...a daughter of my own, aged 4...and we are having another little girl :happydance:

My poor hubby!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

did any of you try chinese birth chart if so was iot right? since i wont sex till end and you all do can you look and see. It was right with william but i looked at two different ones and got girl and boy so havnt a clue now.


----------



## Jayde1991

you&me said:


> Girl power is good Jayde!!!
> 
> I have 2 step daughters, aged 11 and 7...a daughter of my own, aged 4...and we are having another little girl :happydance:
> 
> My poor hubby!!!

Haha yeah i know i grew up with loads of sisters lol
haha yeah your poor hubby,i sometimes feel sorry for my dad when he had a house full of girls lol.
my OH loves that i am having another girl but my oldest Erin Silver wanted it to be a boy and she is a little upset that it is a girl lol


----------



## you&me

Awww...my daughter kept telling me that if it was a brother in my tummy then I could just send it back to the stalk master and ask for a girl next time...cos in her words 'boy's stink'...oh the innocence of kids!!...so she is more than happy to be having a sister.

I did the chinese gender thing DF...based on my actual age,it was wrong, said a boy....based on my chinese age; where you add 9 months to your actual age at conception; then it was right, it said girl!!


----------



## Jayde1991

you&me said:


> Awww...my daughter kept telling me that if it was a brother in my tummy then I could just send it back to the stalk master and ask for a girl next time...cos in her words 'boy's stink'...oh the innocence of kids!!...so she is more than happy to be having a sister.
> 
> I did the chinese gender thing DF...based on my actual age,it was wrong, said a boy....based on my chinese age; where you add 9 months to your actual age at conception; then it was right, it said girl!!

haha awww that is so cute. i love the innocence of children.
My Erin just said to me "mummy once you have had this baby you and daddy need to make me a little brother"
i try that chinese gender chart it said i was having a boy lol


----------



## you&me

That predictor thing people have in their signatures also said for me 'I am predicted a boy'...LOL, and I am pretty damn sure there was no bits hiding on my lil girl when I had the scan...Lots of the old wive's tales didn't fall true with me either...everything and everyone indicated I was carrying a boy, as I am so different to what I was with my first daughter!!


----------



## TySonNMe

DF, we're due on the same day. I did the Chinese gender chart and it was wrong for me...said girl and we found out we're having a boy at 16 weeks. My next ultrasound is tomorrow at the doctor's and hopefully, he should still be a boy!


----------



## angelkatelyn

hey all had my 20 week scan today :) TEAM BLUE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :) husbands so happy as we have 2 girls x


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought it was a girl now I think its a boy. With william I thought it was a boy from the start and everyone says my bump looks neat but I think thats because I lost weight. Everyone is convinced its a girl as you have to have a girl after a boy apparently so they say but thats not always true. I really dont know its so different this time! Chinese chart said girl for me then said boy in another.


----------



## b23

10 sleeps until we see baby again and find out the sex!! Counting down the days lol.


----------



## majm1241

angelkatelyn said:


> hey all had my 20 week scan today :) TEAM BLUE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :) husbands so happy as we have 2 girls x

Congratulations!!! I can't wait until my scan!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am kinda annoyed at my mum again, yesterday she came and was her critical self. For anyone that doesnt know our relatioship is not good especially since William has been born as she seems to think she gave birth to him and not me and hates everything I do and treats him like he is stupid. She is just a general pain in the butt. 

Yesterday she started picking on him for not speakming, beucase she hasntg heard him speak means he cant! she never is here so how would she know?

Then because we dont have a play room for him I have him a cupboard for his books and toys in livingroom, this is a problem to her as he shouldnt be allowed to be in a cupboard at all getting his toys he shouldnt have that full stop. Then said he would be iun everyones cupboards despite her teen dauighter who she cant control still does that. I had nothing when I was a child and wasnt allowed to touch anything and always barged at for moving! I had a fear of even speaking or asking could I use the loo as even if i put someone out my mum was down on me like a ton of bricks and is she hell doing that to my son! my son isnt allowed at hers as I dont agree with her parenting. I dont say anything to her about her parenting yet mines always under question and I am sick of it. Wouldnt even help me out if i was stuck and handing money for something in shop yet buy my 32 yo bro that lives on the dole there for free everything from food to cloths! 

rant over. 

They going away for a month now so peace maybe!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats ladies! i did the chinese prediction thing and it was right for me :D Even though things are crazy, I am still getting A's in my college classes, I get to see dh tomorrow night :), the Eclipse premere is tonight (the little girl inside of me is squeeling! Lol), and me and dh get to have my stepson for a couple nights and his first birthday is saturday! my lo is still getting huge :) i think im going to end up having her in october, just a feeling.


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies - congrats on all the scans and good luck for those coming up :D

Ive been a zombie the last 2 days after not sleeping at all!! But rested today and I feel much better :happydance: just hope it doesn't stop me from sleeping tonight!!

I was predicted a girl from the predictor and if the sonographer is right then we are having a girl :pink: and I hope she is right cos I have been going girl buying mad!!! Got some real bargains on ebay the last few days - like the playmat I wanted for £10 (normally £60!) and a Mama and Papas bouncer chair for £7!!! :happydance: Also started to get together the stuff to do the nursery - were going do a Hello Kitty theme :D

Anyone else been spending? planning nursery?

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Yay Hello Kittly as v v cool :happydance:

I am liking the Hungry Caterpillar :haha: My auntie bought me the most beautiful hungry cat to and bottoms with little feet. That is sooooo my lo's coming home outfit :D


----------



## bushtwins

We had our 20 week scan today and it turns out our little twins are both...........................BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Ahh congratualtions x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats bushtwins!!


----------



## rai

congratulations bushtwins!!!!! did you and your oh suspect boys?


----------



## majm1241

Congrats bushtwins! :hugs:


----------



## Jayde1991

Congrats bushtwins with your boys


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone hope you are all well? Congrats to those of you that are finding out what team your on. Its all so exciting. My OH has agreed to us having a private scan at about 28 weeks so we have a dvd to keep and show the boys. My youngest who is 9 is finally coming round to the name we have chosen - Connie. When he found out we were having a girl he asked me to take it to the Dr and get some tablets when shes born to change the sex bless him. He's ok about it now though. Kids they say the funniest things!


----------



## angelkatelyn

thanks majm :) as you can see i dont come on comp often. x


----------



## mamagreenbean

congrats bushtwins! what a bundle of joy you will have in a few months!!


----------



## pinklizzy

hi girls, having a boring day-been admitted to hospital. Baby all ok but they think I may have fractured my heel bone! Just waiting for surgeon to look at my xrays, can't wait to get home! XX


----------



## anna matronic

Hiya girlies, well I went to see my midwife to ask her if she would bend the rules re my matb1. She didn;t mind but needs to get advice meaning no :(

Anyway she listened to baby and it was beating at 135bpm :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm on Team Blue :)


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Hiya girlies, well I went to see my midwife to ask her if she would bend the rules re my matb1. She didn;t mind but needs to get advice meaning no :(
> 
> Anyway she listened to baby and it was beating at 135bpm :happydance:

Aw that's annoying that she has scruples! 

Nice slow chilled out heartbeat, yay :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

I can't blame her - she is on my side! but at the end of the day I have put her in a very difficult position ethically and it is her registration at risk. But it is a small risk, one that will never some back on her, so I may have lost my mat pay unfortunately :(


----------



## Dragonfly

I am having hard time with names, I want a list now although I know at the time I will know but feel better with a list. Last time I didn't know at all and none of the names I choose before William was born did he actually get. Still I want a list :D 

Also eating like a pig here and getting my hair done for the first time this year tomorrow. Got a new foundation today first time in 2 years! I really let myself go for a long time there, had no time for me so I want to feel nice with a kinda make over.


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm still on team blue and baby boy is very healthy and doing just fine :cloud9:


----------



## anna matronic

TySonNMe said:


> I'm still on team blue and baby boy is very healthy and doing just fine :cloud9:

Did you think it might change sex :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL, I don't know...I read some posts that sometimes girl bits might be swollen or that the umbilical cord can be mistaken for boy bits. The early scan was done at 16 weeks.


----------



## lolpants

Wow lots of team :blue: coming up now!! Congrats :)

AM - as for the MATB1 - if its same as mine the midwife just writes on it in pen and gives to u, could u try to forge one of the numbers? change the 1 in to a 2 so ur due in the 20's of Nov?? Would that be enough?

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> Wow lots of team :blue: coming up now!! Congrats :)
> 
> AM - as for the MATB1 - if its same as mine the midwife just writes on it in pen and gives to u, could u try to forge one of the numbers? change the 1 in to a 2 so ur due in the 20's of Nov?? Would that be enough?
> 
> Lol xx

Don't think so :(


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of team :blue: coming up now!! Congrats :)
> 
> AM - as for the MATB1 - if its same as mine the midwife just writes on it in pen and gives to u, could u try to forge one of the numbers? change the 1 in to a 2 so ur due in the 20's of Nov?? Would that be enough?
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> Don't think so :(Click to expand...

.. or maybe change the 2nd 1 in the month to a 2 to make it due in Dec??
How much extra time do u need to qualify?

Lol xx


----------



## louise1608

can you update me with team blue please! :) very perfect wriggly little boy on todays scan! :)


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of team :blue: coming up now!! Congrats :)
> 
> AM - as for the MATB1 - if its same as mine the midwife just writes on it in pen and gives to u, could u try to forge one of the numbers? change the 1 in to a 2 so ur due in the 20's of Nov?? Would that be enough?
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> Don't think so :(Click to expand...
> 
> .. or maybe change the 2nd 1 in the month to a 2 to make it due in Dec??
> How much extra time do u need to qualify?
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

9 days :cry:

Cos mat leaves works from the sunday before edd, I lose 5 days automatically, so really only out by 4. Proper sucks :growlmad:


----------



## lolpants

U would add 10 days by changing the 1 to a 2 on the date then? - I have cut it fine myself - have to have a yrs continous service to qualify - which is 0ct 26th, so Im putting in for Maternity to start from then and booking the 3 previous weeks as holidays so I'll actually finish on 1st Oct (I'll be 35 weeks that day :happydance:) But I just as well start Maternity asap as my contract ends 6 mths after so I will get 6 mths full pay for my last 6 mths and can look for a new job from home and not worry about working at least a month or paying it back 1st :D

Lol xx


----------



## jennyellen13

im on team pink :) x


----------



## majm1241

Congrats jennyellen! :) 

I can't wait until my scan tomorrow!!! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

All darrens mates have placed bets theres more girls that boy bets so far but he thinks its a boy.


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> U would add 10 days by changing the 1 to a 2 on the date then? - I have cut it fine myself - have to have a yrs continous service to qualify - which is 0ct 26th, so Im putting in for Maternity to start from then and booking the 3 previous weeks as holidays so I'll actually finish on 1st Oct (I'll be 35 weeks that day :happydance:) But I just as well start Maternity asap as my contract ends 6 mths after so I will get 6 mths full pay for my last 6 mths and can look for a new job from home and not worry about working at least a month or paying it back 1st :D
> 
> Lol xx

Ours is also a years continuous service. When the baby is born I will have been there for 1 year, 2 months and 10 days. Cos it is actually a years service from 11 weeks before the baby is due, so I miss it by 9 days. Total wankers :growlmad:


----------



## Cocobelle

Hiya, I am back! Had a lovely relaxing time in Cyprus but pleased to be back home as I have soooo much shopping to do now!

I have not had a chance to catch up on what has been happening on here yet (but I will) but wanted to say that I hope everyone is well and that those who have recently had their scans, saw happy and healthy babies wriggling about.

I also noticed that the October Bumpkins have now started a 3rd tri thread. EEK! That means we will be next! I can't believe how quickly it is going, 2 weeks from now I will be 24 weeks. 

Look forward to catching up with you all as I have missed BnB x


----------



## Happyhayley

Back from scan and we are team blue :blue:. We wanted a girl but we are thrilled about our 2nd baby boy. Sure is aloy cheaper since we already own lots of blue


----------



## majm1241

Happyhayley said:


> Back from scan and we are team blue :blue:. We wanted a girl but we are thrilled about our 2nd baby boy. Sure is aloy cheaper since we already own lots of blue

Congrats! :D


----------



## vinteenage

My scan is tomorrow!
Good vibes for it? I'm very worried baby is not going cooperate with us!


----------



## majm1241

Mine is tomorrow too! I am excited! :happydance:


----------



## Happyhayley

I drank some juice before I went hoping the sugar would make the baby move more so maybe if his legs were crossed they would be uncrossed. We did see him move and got to see his gender. Whether we would have anyways I dunno but it might help


----------



## Dragonfly

Well since we are not allowed to be told i did ask sonograh in williams scan to go over bits and he had his legs crossed and wasnt giving anything away! so I hope on tuesday I can see something even if they wont tell we can all have guesses of pic. 

got the hair cut today! first time since november last year and I have new make up so I am going to give me a mini make over and walk about, no one to see apart from some work men here and cows :( And I aint walking no dual carriage for miles in a town. I so cant wait to get a car sorted!


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats happyhayley!


----------



## Lucy G

hey just joined this forum im 20weeks EDD 19th November already have a little girl who is 9 months


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Hayley - sorry it wasn't your most desired team but like you said at least you're all prepared for a boy :)

Glad too hear you had a nice holiday Coco! I would love to have a holiday but Im using all mine too finish work a bit earlier (sorted out all my maternity leave today and 1st Oct will be my last day :happydance: ) Thats mad about the Oct bumpkins!! But I guess those due in the 1st week will be entering their 27th week now!! eeks thats only 4 weeks away for some Sparklers!!! ..5 weeks tomorrow for me! :wacko:

:happydance: on the makeover DF!! Its nice too spoil yourself sometimes isnt it!? :D

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

We are on team...................................................................................................

:pink: *PINK!* :pink:

:cloud9: :kiss: I KNEW it too! I was right with Jace and with this one! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats majm!!


----------



## RachelRae

Hey, I'm Rachel. I'm due November 28th. Just thought I'd join the group, :flower:


----------



## majm1241

Lucy G said:


> hey just joined this forum im 20weeks EDD 19th November already have a little girl who is 9 months

Hi Lucy! Welcome to the group! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

welcome lucy! 

everyone says my bump is neater this time around. I am actually still heavier than i was with william so I dont get that.


----------



## majm1241

RachelRae said:


> Hey, I'm Rachel. I'm due November 28th. Just thought I'd join the group, :flower:

Welcome Rachel, and you are on Team Blue! :D LOL


----------



## RachelRae

majm1241 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Rachel. I'm due November 28th. Just thought I'd join the group, :flower:
> 
> Welcome Rachel, and you are on Team Blue! :D LOLClick to expand...

Oh yeah! Ha, I guess I forgot to add that.. :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

LOL You are pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## RachelRae

Hmm, baby brain much?! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

I have it pretty bad! LOL


----------



## RachelRae

I get told it all the time from OH, it's just horrible..:rofl:


----------



## majm1241

It sure is! LOL


----------



## RachelRae

Wow girl, you're only two days behind me! I just noticed that, haha.


----------



## majm1241

We estimated my due date to be the same as your's because of when I OVed, but doctor is choosing to go with my first day of last period! Lol


----------



## RachelRae

Ohhh okay! Ha,


----------



## Cocobelle

Congratulations Hayley and Majm on your healthy scans and welcome to the new November ladies.

I am soooo excited as I made my first first big baby purchase today and got the travel system :happydance: so that is the most expensive thing out of the way. I also got the crib bedding, just need to buy the crib now :lol: I got a few items of clothing but there is such limted choice out there if you don't want to know the sex.

Hope everyone is feeling well xx


----------



## Lydiarose

Im just posting a comment so i can see my ticker today :haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

Ouu 22 weeks today!


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> Congratulations Hayley and Majm on your healthy scans and welcome to the new November ladies.
> 
> I am soooo excited as I made my first first big baby purchase today and got the travel system :happydance: so that is the most expensive thing out of the way. I also got the crib bedding, just need to buy the crib now :lol: I got a few items of clothing but there is such limted choice out there if you don't want to know the sex.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well xx

Thanks Hon!! I still have my crib from Jace so I have that outta the way! Lol


----------



## SilasLove

Sometimes I wish I could just have a break. OH is playing video game & LO is screaming his head off as doesn't want to sleep. Why can't he go and tend to him? He thinks we should just let him cry it out ... well, that doesn't really work as LO stays histerical until someone comes to him ..bleh.


----------



## anna matronic

I'm up!! I left my phone at work (I hope or it is lost!!) and my alarm clock is broken. Step dad is going to call me I hope, need to go back to bed for an hour. Soooo tired!


----------



## Cocobelle

I have moved up another box :happydance: EEK! Just three in front of me now :)

I am so tired today, it is taking me ages to recover from the travelling, hopefully I can have a bit of a lazy day (once I have got through my client emails).

Ana, I have just noticed from your ticker that it has been 1 day since your gender scan. Oooh exciting! What are you having?


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Sometimes I wish I could just have a break. OH is playing video game & LO is screaming his head off as doesn't want to sleep. Why can't he go and tend to him? He thinks we should just let him cry it out ... well, that doesn't really work as LO stays histerical until someone comes to him ..bleh.

xbox or playstation widow? :cry: 


william sometimes demands his dad so I am no good, he loves his daddy. His dad has gone to get milk and he was screaming by the front door because he couldnt go.


----------



## anna matronic

Cocobelle said:


> I have moved up another box :happydance: EEK! Just three in front of me now :)
> 
> I am so tired today, it is taking me ages to recover from the travelling, hopefully I can have a bit of a lazy day (once I have got through my client emails).
> 
> Ana, I have just noticed from your ticker that it has been 1 day since your gender scan. Oooh exciting! What are you having?

Ah they changed it to this Monday!! I didn;t change the ticker! so will have to wait a few more days x 

Oh, my mum did call me to wake me up! But when I said ring back in 10 mins she forgot :haha:

Found my phone at work though phew :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could just have a break. OH is playing video game & LO is screaming his head off as doesn't want to sleep. Why can't he go and tend to him? He thinks we should just let him cry it out ... well, that doesn't really work as LO stays histerical until someone comes to him ..bleh.
> 
> xbox or playstation widow? :cry:
> 
> 
> william sometimes demands his dad so I am no good, he loves his daddy. His dad has gone to get milk and he was screaming by the front door because he couldnt go.Click to expand...

Playstation in my case. Yeah Joseph loves his daddy as well. He works 8-10 hours a day and I just feel he could preoccupy his time better than with a game console ... like helping with his son. I mean he is awake anyway ... so what difference does it make? Eh, I don't know. I try to just let it go because he is great with his son when he wants to be or literally has no other choice ... but I just wish I had a mommy break every now and again.


----------



## SilasLove

Any of you ladies pay attention to The Twilight Saga? I am really excited about going to see Eclipse tomorrow afternoon as I get a day date with OH which hardly ever happens.


----------



## Dragonfly

xbox widow here, lucky he sold his though he has a lend of one here at the mo.


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> Any of you ladies pay attention to The Twilight Saga? I am really excited about going to see Eclipse tomorrow afternoon as I get a day date with OH which hardly ever happens.

Oh yeah!!! Love them!! Going to see it at the Imax.


----------



## Mei190

Will probably go and see Eclipse with my mother as my OH is hardly a fan :haha:

Also just got back from scan and we are TEAM BLUE. 

Major shock to the system I must say :happydance: Was slightly hoping for a girl but am happy either way with happy healthy bubba


----------



## majm1241

Mei190 said:


> Will probably go and see Eclipse with my mother as my OH is hardly a fan :haha:
> 
> Also just got back from scan and we are TEAM BLUE.
> 
> Major shock to the system I must say :happydance: Was slightly hoping for a girl but am happy either way with happy healthy bubba

Congrats!!!

Yeah, i'm gonna see it with my mom cuz Mark hates them. Lol


----------



## Dragonfly

I just realised I have 4 months left and I have been sitting saying 9 months duh! 4 months seems so close. Yet its in Autumn /winter baby will be born and that seems far at the same time.


----------



## anna matronic

DF People have been asking me how long left now instead of how far along I am :haha: I have been saying 4 months too, bloody hell it is scary thinking like that!!

I went to our year 11's leaving prom last night and all the teachers were complimenting me on my dress!! I bought a new maxi dress from asos. Just plain black but totally gorgeous and comfy :)


----------



## you&me

Anna...I am getting a bit impatient waiting for your scan!! :rofl:

I so want to know what colour you are baking!!


----------



## anna matronic

you&me said:


> Anna...I am getting a bit impatient waiting for your scan!! :rofl:
> 
> I so want to know what colour you are baking!!

Imagine how I am feeling!! I should know by now :haha:

I was replying to a thread yesterday and kept writing he/him and didn;t realise until after I posted it :D

To be honest I have no idea, people have offered me their crystal ball insights and it has been both boy and girl.

I am leaning towards boy and would like a little boy too. Then part of me thinks girl. I think this is like a defence mechanism, preparing me for both. I really don;t care as long as my little cherub is doing ok in there. I know it is as it is very active at the mo :)

I should be able to get online at work when I get in on Monday afternoon so will update then x x


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Ah they changed it to this Monday!! I didn;t change the ticker! so will have to wait a few more days x
> 
> Oh, my mum did call me to wake me up! But when I said ring back in 10 mins she forgot :haha:
> 
> Found my phone at work though phew :happydance:

Ah I see! Bah on them making you wait but still, its almost Monday :happydance: Glad you found your phone.

Is it just me who is loving this sunny weather? Every other pregnant woman seems to hate it, but I just can't get enough of it! I am a real summer person though. Usually I dread the arrival of winter but for the first time ever, I secretly can't wait as when the chilly weather arrives my baby won't be far behind!

Started writing up my to-buy list now, its huuuuuuuge! I plan on getting all the big things out of the way first. 

Have a fabby weekend x


----------



## anna matronic

I have a to buy list on my fridge! I have decided not to buy anything this month and have a ME month as I am off on holiday in a few weeks! Plus my mum keeps saying if I buy stuff no-one will have anything to buy me when I have a baby shower, so am not going to buy anything until August and that will be my Icandy Cherry :happydance:

I like the weather, but not enjoying it as much being preggo to be honest and it is making work horrid. My classroom is like a sauna and the kids are complete whingebags :D


----------



## you&me

anna matronic said:


> Imagine how I am feeling!! I should know by now :haha:
> 
> I was replying to a thread yesterday and kept writing he/him and didn;t realise until after I posted it :D
> 
> To be honest I have no idea, people have offered me their crystal ball insights and it has been both boy and girl.
> 
> I am leaning towards boy and would like a little boy too. Then part of me thinks girl. I think this is like a defence mechanism, preparing me for both. I really don;t care as long as my little cherub is doing ok in there. I know it is as it is very active at the mo :)
> 
> I should be able to get online at work when I get in on Monday afternoon so will update then x x

Awww, I know they changed it by a few days, not long to wait now!!

Everyone kept predicting a boy for me, as I am carrying so different to what I did with Reagan...they was shocked when I told them we was having a girl!!...I knew deep down she was a girl...and I was happy either way too, as long as she was okay...I just want to be able to bring a baby home from hospital with me :thumbup:

I am going to sit waiting on monday...hehehe...what time is the scan?


----------



## Dragonfly

I have till Tuesday to wait and I am scared! more worried about going in bros horrible car than anything but I am hoping scan will be ok as last time it was and I was in tears and all with worry, so trying to keep cool about things there.


----------



## anna matronic

Scan is at 9.40, nice and early this time. 13 weeks scan was at 3pm I thought I was going to pass out through anxiety all day! I feel really excited as I do not have the "Is it alive is it not" worry. So now its just does it have 2 legs, 2 arms a good heart a good liver/kidneys etc etc!!

I will get to work around lunch time but have duty so will be online at about 1.20 so look for updates around then :) x x


----------



## you&me

Woo hooo, early scan times are good!!

I have another scan on the 14th July, a specialist one, then am having growth scans every 4 weeks after that, so will get to see lots of my lil diva.


----------



## anna matronic

Why do you need growth scans? I might have missed where you explained if you did :)

I understand this might be the last time I get to see lo before it comes :(

Just makes it all so exciting though!! I am not going to bother with private 3d ones!


----------



## you&me

Reagan, my first little girl was delivered at 29 weeks by emergency c-section on christmas day 2005 as I developed the sudden and severe onset on pre-eclamptic toxemia :nope:

So this time I am best friends with my consultant, on aspirin and calcium, being seen every 2 weeks...and having a specialist uterine doppler scan to determine the chance of it happening again, and then 4 weekly growth scans!!


----------



## anna matronic

Ok, well hopefully everything goes totally normal for you this time hun, but so pleased Reagan is doing great :) x


----------



## scicraft

Hi, everyone!

I had a private gender scan and we're on team Blue!. I had felt all along that it was a boy. The scan was wonderful. My mom, grandparents, and my husband's mom all got to be there with us and see the baby.

My anatomy scan is Wednesday and I'm getting nervous. The baby looked great at the private scan and was moving all over the place but I know they weren't looking for anything to be wrong.


----------



## vinteenage

I'm having a boy! :blue:
He'll be Phineas Matthew.

Midwife's dates have me at 19 weeks 4 days for today, rather than 5..but I'm going to go with mine. =P It's only a day.


----------



## anna matronic

Ooooh lots more boys.. So what do we reckon for me on Monday :happydance:


----------



## Mei190

Wow some more boys this week! Great! Congrats x

Also went and got a couple of boys outfits today, got to love the july sales however these ones will be fine for winter too (one is even a first christmas outfit!) 

anna you must be so excited! I know I was for my scan yesterday :D


----------



## weezyweu

Hi, Can someone let me know how you get a ticker, I am useless on these things

Thanks


----------



## pinklizzy

If you click on someones ticker, it will take you to the site to make your own. Then you just need to copy and paste the code into your signature (in the user cp section) 
That's how I did it anyway, probably a simpler way but I'm so crap with computers!


----------



## Mei190

Click on the ticker you like and it should bring up the website where you can enter due date and get the ticker, then just paste the code into your signature box under user cp

EDIT: Beaten to it. It isn't too hard though, sure you can do it :)


----------



## weezyweu

Thank you, fingers crossed its worked!!!


----------



## mommy2baby2

Ladies,

I just wanted to tell you some exciting news. My 5 year old daughter was just signed with a big modeling & talent agency. They signed her on the spot. We will be going to Los Angeles in a few weeks for photoshoots and a couple movie & TV auditions. She will also be going to a recording studio to record a couple songs. For just turning 5, she has an exceptional singing voice. Vibrato, power and amazing memorization. She sounds like she could be on Broadway. :)

Just wanted to share the good news, we are just so exited for her!


----------



## Mei190

Amazing, sounds absolutely awesome. Good luck to her xx


----------



## Happyhayley

So new baby boy will be taking my sons old change table and dresser and crib obviously. But my older son still needs changing and I was going to do it on the bed but after 1 weekend of that at a friends house my back was killing so now I went on the hunt for the perfect dresser that could double as a change table to get us through till we absolutely have to purchase a really ugly medical change table. 

Anyways after looking at many that weren't quite right my handy husband said he's going to build me one which is great because I can have it as big as I want and I can have all the drawers for clothes and I can also have a compartment that's for diapers and wipes and so on. I am so happy :) 

I went to go buy the stroller I want because it was a bit on sale yesterday but it was still to much for me so I think I'll continue to save up for it. I also need to look at a few more cheap department stores before I order the bed sheets I want for my older son from an expensive store...just to see if cheap stores have anything better. And I need to get a mobile since older son will be taking his mobile with him otherwise I'll never be able to get him to sleep. and I will check out our bottle situation I think I might need new small bottles. 

And other then that I am going to buy 1 brand new coming home outfit for new baby because even though I have all the blue clothes I'm ever going to need I did it with my last son. Everyone gave me everything as gifts but I bought is coming home from hospital outfit so that he could have something special just for him from his mommy. 


Oh and some advice for any first time mommies. Buy a bunch of frozen or easy to cook dinners like lasagna or chicken fingers or whatever you find easy to just throw in the oven, Also maybe easy to cook soup and granola bars. I lost a bunch of weight right after the baby because I couldn't get the hang of eating and taking care of new baby right from the start...the weight loss was nice but I was STARVING! after a few weeks I could make any meal but I was really happy I had bought that stuff ahead of time. And do a big grocery shop because you might not want to go out for a little while. and if you are having an induction or a scheduled c-section clean your house the day before and do your laundry so everything is done for you when you come home and you don't feel like you have a billion things to do plus no sleep plus a little person your still getting used to who is very demanding. 

Long post sorry


----------



## Happyhayley

oh and could someone update the storks on the first page? I really want to see a little blue one next to my name...its silly but I've been waiting so long


----------



## Dragonfly

anyone seen Rowley about? (prob spelled name wrong) i havnt seen her in ages.


----------



## majm1241

Happyhayley said:


> oh and could someone update the storks on the first page? I really want to see a little blue one next to my name...its silly but I've been waiting so long

I was hoping they would too! LOL I wanna see a pink one next to my name! LOL


----------



## SilasLove

Is anyone else literally arguing with their OH about names? Oh my goodness, my OH and I cannot agree on much of anything. Well, the first name may be possible but the middle name is a whole different story! Grr, getting so frustrated.


----------



## Dragonfly

Well I have a boys name picked and since WIlliam he choose last time after his dad he cant choose though he does want a name I am not found of for a first one and its the law I dont tell anyone names as people make faces and pick on choices turning us off. 

I think I am lactyose intolerant now, I cant drink any sort of milk without having a bad time on the loo :( I have testred it over a while to see and I am defo sure now, yazoo didnt go down well at all last night and I am still paying for it. I was addicted to milk in first prego! how can this happen?


----------



## anna matronic

23 hours to go :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

Ladies: regarding the storks. 

If you PM blkhairbeauty she will update your stork for you on the front page :flower:

anna - so glad it's in the morning, I think you might explode otherwise :happydance: Can't wait to find out what colour you are :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

Dragonfly said:


> its the law I dont tell anyone names as people make faces and pick on choices turning us off.

Yes!! I wish someone had told us this *before* we trashed our first few favourite names by trying them out on people :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

They are relentless though, stupid commenhts like " he will be called this and that" and that sounds to bla bla blabla and there nothng wrong with the name at all! my mum was the worst, she wanetd things like Ruddolf and Ruppert where as I was picking names that defo wouldnt get picked on she was yacking on about how Ruddolf was a great name and saying it in a posh accent. We never went with any of them Darrens dad who is dead had no grandchildren named after him so we went that way and she dared to say a word against that. I let on I was calling the child Constantine for a while and she hit the roof! hahah, that was funny.


----------



## SilasLove

You see our son was named after his father, he is a II/Jr. And OH doesn't understand why I feel I should get the most say in this child's name as he already got to name our son. I love my sons name, and I am glad he is named after his father. But honestly I would really like my opinions to be considered when naming our child as well ... ugh my OH doesn't realize that and is truly very hard headed.


----------



## Dragonfly

When he gives birth he can name a child then ! tell him that.


----------



## anna matronic

***** GIRLS BE CAREFUL*****​
I have just got back from my friends house, she has given me loads of baby toys and a maternity pillow thing to lay on. I only meant to pop in and sat in the garden for 3 hours. I now have the most BUNRT shoulder. Not shoulders, just ONE shoulder!!!

Please put cream on, don't be a div like me xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I be more worried about the amount of people that will off load stuff on you, I had broken toys and several high chairs and dirty object I had to dump after not wanting to be rude and excepting them. Saved them binning them unfortunately I had to. And I am in NI the sun is not with us today :( and sun burn is not even achievable for me.


----------



## anna matronic

The stuff is great that she has given me :) all kinds of random toys from birth up to about 2 I reckon. Needs a clean obviously but it has to be at least £150 odd worth of stuff.

Off load away. I am skint :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I was given some after I got everything new and they where in a bad state. Mould on them and all :(


----------



## anna matronic

Don't all laugh too hard :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







sunburn.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## majm1241

Ouch!!! :( Take the hottest shower you can stand and then put Aloe Vera all over it!! Keep Aloe Vera in the fridge. Feels better.

I know it sounds crazy but the shower actually works.


----------



## Dragonfly

I had sun burn which shawn through my white shirt at work years ago, sun stroke and all! made me throw up and was near in hospital. Thats the last time i got really burned and that was over a decade ago. chunks of skin falling off not just peeling. 

I have picked some girls names however no one will know apart from me and other half as I dont want them spoiled by family like they will do. I love the sound of them I walk around repeating how they would sound in my head as if child where here already.


----------



## izziebelle

i seem to have been taken off :( 6th November -yellow stalk xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I need a yellow stork to as I wont know till the end. I think black hair beauty is busy at the mo being evicted, hope all is going a bit better soon for her.


----------



## izziebelle

i wont either, did you want to find out Dragonfly or did you plan a suprise? xx


----------



## Dragonfly

neither they dont tell here :(


----------



## mrsbling

Just got back from my 20 week anomaly scan, and we are on team :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

scans on a sunday? cool.


----------



## anna matronic

Ooooooooooooh is it time for some pinks?

15 hours and 20 minutes :haha:


----------



## izziebelle

Aw dragonfly thats poo! not interested in a private scan either?
My baby was in a odd position both times and the sonographer didnt bother geting me to walk about or anything to move him/her :( im getting boy vibes but everyone else is getting girl vibes! lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

No private scans for a long long way here in NI and we certainly dont have that money to spare when I could just wait 4 months. I will ask ion scan on Tuesday like I did last time but they wouldnt even show me right last time. So i will say I know you cant tell but let me see ffs! I know they arnt guarantees as theres been mistakes but I want a clue as I am choosing names.


----------



## majm1241

mrsbling said:


> Just got back from my 20 week anomaly scan, and we are on team :pink: :cloud9:

Congrats! Welcome to Team :pink:


----------



## izziebelle

i want a clue too! its a shame you cant find out, im kind of looking forward to having a suprise but then i want to know to buy clothes ect and i wanted to do a mural on the wall with the name but wont b able to do that now :( xx


----------



## lolpants

izziebelle said:


> i want a clue too! its a shame you cant find out, im kind of looking forward to having a suprise but then i want to know to buy clothes ect and i wanted to do a mural on the wall with the name but wont b able to do that now :( xx

You will, baby won't be in nursery till, at the earliest, they're 3 months old :thumbup:

Congrats on ur pink bump Mrs Bling! And good luck for tomorrow AM :D

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

William dosnt have a nursery in new place its full of stuff we have no where else to put and in old house we had one all done up wooden floors and all and he never was in it. I dont mind him in with us we love co sleeping. But when 2 comes he has to get in his own wee bed beside me and next one in the middle. And soon enough when he is older we will clear the back room somehow.


----------



## bubbywings

Congratulations


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Sorry about the update ladies...i dont get on much because of my living arrangments.


----------



## SilasLove

Well gals, we decided on a name. Our little girl will be named Madelyn Tashara. :)


----------



## anna matronic

The day is here :happydance:

Am I blue or pink OMFG I am sooooo excited x x


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm so excited for you! Have fun!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

SilasLove said:


> Well gals, we decided on a name. Our little girl will be named Madelyn Tashara. :)

I think Madelyn is going to be a very popular name, thats what we are naming our little girl too :D! isnt it a great feeling having a name now :D


----------



## Cocobelle

Whooo-hoooo so excited for you Ana and congrats on your pink bump Mrs Bling!

We wanted to be on team yellow so asked not to be told and while we are still officially not sure of the sex, I am certain I got a glimpse of boy bits as baby turned over! I have another scan in a few weeks time and for a while I thought now that I think I know, I may as well just find out as half knowing was driving me potty but as time has gone by I don't think I will. However before they start the next can I will point out that my baby is a flasher so can they warn me to look away if they need to go down 'there'. 

We have a selection of names for both (strangely enough we are far more sure of girls names than we are boys) but we are not ready to name baby yet, we want to meet them first. 

Right now we call baby Herbert :lol: which DH is rather worried that i am getting attached to!


----------



## Dragonfly

My scans tomorrow and I am already having my heart in my throat! I always get nervous more than anything. Its the anticipation that gets me. OMG I know I will throw up in the car or sometihng with nerves!


----------



## Lenka

Hi Girls. Congratulations to the ones who have had scans and good luck to the ones who are gaving them this week.

It's going to be fine!

Ana, i think you will be on a team blue! Just got a feeling :) x


----------



## janelouise

Cocobelle said:


> Whooo-hoooo so excited for you Ana and congrats on your pink bump Mrs Bling!
> 
> We wanted to be on team yellow so asked not to be told and while we are still officially not sure of the sex, I am certain I got a glimpse of boy bits as baby turned over! I have another scan in a few weeks time and for a while I thought now that I think I know, I may as well just find out as half knowing was driving me potty but as time has gone by I don't think I will. However before they start the next can I will point out that my baby is a flasher so can they warn me to look away if they need to go down 'there'.
> 
> We have a selection of names for both (strangely enough we are far more sure of girls names than we are boys) but we are not ready to name baby yet, we want to meet them first.
> 
> Right now we call baby Herbert :lol: which DH is rather worried that i am getting attached to!

no the feeling we are team yellow but OH swears he saw boys bits so keeps saying it def a boy :growlmad: got another scan at 34weeks due to low placenta and still dont wanna know but would like to know to prove Oh wrong and shut him up


----------



## Cocobelle

janelouise said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> no the feeling we are team yellow but OH swears he saw boys bits so keeps saying it def a boy :growlmad: got another scan at 34weeks due to low placenta and still dont wanna know but would like to know to prove Oh wrong and shut him up
> 
> Its my own fault for spotting it as while we said we didn't want to officially know, I thought it wouldn't hurt to do a bit of detective work of my own, like looking at other peoples gender scan pics for clues. I was then most put out when our baby decided to roll over and give us the classic 'potty shot' of two legs and a little extra in between! I had no idea it could be that clear.
> 
> Of course I could be totally mistaken as it could be the cord or something else (and I really don't mind one bit if I am!) but it looked pretty clear to me! H didn't see a thing and because the sonographer knew we didn't want to know, she refused to confirm or deny anything :haha:
> 
> You will have to let me know if you manage to stick to Team Yellow after your next scan xClick to expand...


----------



## janelouise

Cocobelle said:


> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> no the feeling we are team yellow but OH swears he saw boys bits so keeps saying it def a boy :growlmad: got another scan at 34weeks due to low placenta and still dont wanna know but would like to know to prove Oh wrong and shut him up
> 
> Its my own fault for spotting it as while we said we didn't want to officially know, I thought it wouldn't hurt to do a bit of detective work of my own, like looking at other peoples gender scan pics for clues. I was then most put out when our baby decided to roll over and give us the classic 'potty shot' of two legs and a little extra in between! I had no idea it could be that clear.
> 
> Of course I could be totally mistaken as it could be the cord or something else (and I really don't mind one bit if I am!) but it looked pretty clear to me! H didn't see a thing and because the sonographer knew we didn't want to know, she refused to confirm or deny anything :haha:
> 
> You will have to let me know if you manage to stick to Team Yellow after your next scan xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i was looking as hard as possible but really couldnt see anything :dohh: silly really when deep down i dont wanna know think i will try and stay team yellow but saying that i will be the same at that scan looking as hard as possible to see something!!Click to expand...


----------



## b23

My anamoly scan is officially this week!! And my baby furniture has just this minute been delivered!! Shame about the painful UTI at the moment, but I can't win them all lol.


----------



## anna matronic

OK guys!! Well everything was brilliant, everything progressing as it should be (short legs, like daddy :()

And I am on Team :blue:

:happydance:

I literally wooped and clapped :rofl: Am so so pleased! 

Here is my boy giving a finger to the camera :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









scan2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5









scan3.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dragonfly

cool congrads! I cant wait till tomorrow now. Mines late after noon so I will be rushing about all flustered till then.


----------



## anna matronic

I hated waiting all day for my 12 week scan so was pleased this one was early :)

Good luck hun, I know you been there before, but I was just so amazed at it, couldn't keep my eyes off the screen :)

Sonographer showed me on my belly how he was laying. Diagonally, head down into the right side of my groin I guess and bum sticking up on the left under my ribs! I just cannot imagine it. Still!

I am going to have a little boy, I feel a tad emotional :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

janelouise said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> no the feeling we are team yellow but OH swears he saw boys bits so keeps saying it def a boy :growlmad: got another scan at 34weeks due to low placenta and still dont wanna know but would like to know to prove Oh wrong and shut him up
> 
> Its my own fault for spotting it as while we said we didn't want to officially know, I thought it wouldn't hurt to do a bit of detective work of my own, like looking at other peoples gender scan pics for clues. I was then most put out when our baby decided to roll over and give us the classic 'potty shot' of two legs and a little extra in between! I had no idea it could be that clear.
> 
> Of course I could be totally mistaken as it could be the cord or something else (and I really don't mind one bit if I am!) but it looked pretty clear to me! H didn't see a thing and because the sonographer knew we didn't want to know, she refused to confirm or deny anything :haha:
> 
> You will have to let me know if you manage to stick to Team Yellow after your next scan xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i was looking as hard as possible but really couldnt see anything :dohh: silly really when deep down i dont wanna know think i will try and stay team yellow but saying that i will be the same at that scan looking as hard as possible to see something!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you sound just like me! And even though I wish I hadn't seen anything as I really want to be on Team Yellow, I know that when I have my next scan I will STILL try and sneak another peek :haha:
> 
> Yay Ana, huge congratulations. Baby boys ROCK (as do little girlies too) now you can really start shopping!Click to expand...


----------



## Dragonfly

It is a wonderful scan and I loved it last time and most of all my other half loved it and was pointing out bits but I am a natural worrier anyway so will be fine when I get there just more worried about bros car as I hate cars.


----------



## anna matronic

LOL!! My mum said after "soph, you were more worried about what you were gonna do if they couldn't tell you the sex than whether it was ok or not" I feel bad :(

This morning I was in a total panic, gone was the excitement and in came the anxiety, but everything was as it should be :)


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Anna on the baby boy! Boys are rather wonderful to be honest. Of course, I have never had a girl, lol.


----------



## Lolly W

Congrats Anna on your scan - amazing pics! Mne is Thursday morning and I can't wait!


----------



## you&me

Awwwww...congrats on cooking a healthy baby boy Anna :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

congrats on ur babys boy anna!


----------



## anna matronic

Aww cheers girlies :)

It is so cool knowing :cloud9:


----------



## hinkybinky

Have only just managed to get on - the suspense has been killing me! So happy for you AM, glad that they could tell you and that everything else was ok. Did you have the male sonographer? He was so good at ours.

I wish I knew what I was having now... :wacko:


----------



## makeithappen

congrats on team blue anna!!

my little rascal was hiding all the toilet bits at my 20week scan :haha:. have a 4d one booked for 28th july, sooooooooooooooooooo cant wait to see baby again and i really hope he/she gives us a little glimpse to help us know what team we're on.


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> Have only just managed to get on - the suspense has been killing me! So happy for you AM, glad that they could tell you and that everything else was ok. Did you have the male sonographer? He was so good at ours.
> 
> I wish I knew what I was having now... :wacko:

Thanks hun :) Yeah it was the bloke today (had the woman last time!) I thought he was fantastic, asked me if I wanted him to see if he could tell the sex and was so thorough. Went through every tiny detail explaining everything very clearly :)

Very impressed with them there I have to say!

Well this was very clearly a boy. Within seconds he was like "I think I see something, hangon let me get a clearer shot.... Yes it is most definitley a boy!!" I could see it myself aswell :)


----------



## mrsbling

anna matronic said:


> OK guys!! Well everything was brilliant, everything progressing as it should be (short legs, like daddy :()
> 
> And I am on Team :blue:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I literally wooped and clapped :rofl: Am so so pleased!
> 
> Here is my boy giving a finger to the camera :cloud9:

Congratulations I bet you are absolutely delighted :) x


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought he looked like he was giving the finger lol ,william done that to only we didnt get a pic last time. Must be a boy thing. 

every time i think of tomorrow i get a sinking nervous excited feeling.


----------



## makeithappen

its all natural to be nervous and excited at the same time! ive never had that feeling before until being pregnant lol! hope all goes well for you, which im sure it will! looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## forgodssake

:hi: Ladies

Thought i should introduce myself.

I'm currently 21 weeks (tomorrow) with baby number three (to daddy number three :shock: (thought I better get the shock factor out in the first instance :winkwink:))

My finance is 10 years my junior, DD1 is 17 and DD2 is almost 8.

And yes, I am very clearly as mad as the proverbial hatter :wacko:

Jo
xx


----------



## anna matronic

Welcome hun!! I really wouldn't worry about your situation. I am married, my husband is not the dad (ok so we split 5 years ago lol) but I can guarantee any future kids I have won't have this babies dad either. Mainly cos he is a complete selfish twat.

Do you know what team you are? Are you going to find out? x x


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome Jo (I am also a Jo) this is a great little group, I am sure you will soon feel very at home here. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow DF, hopefully you will manage to get a peek of something (or nothing, lol). Remember hamburger = girl, hotdog = boy, or so they say!


----------



## SilasLove

At my scan I had no idea what I was looking at, lol. I had to wait until she told us as had no idea really. :D LOL


----------



## Cocobelle

SilasLove said:


> At my scan I had no idea what I was looking at, lol. I had to wait until she told us as had no idea really. :D LOL

That is what my DH said :D


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Welcome hun!! I really wouldn't worry about your situation. I am married, my husband is not the dad (ok so we split 5 years ago lol) but I can guarantee any future kids I have won't have this babies dad either. Mainly cos he is a complete selfish twat.
> 
> Do you know what team you are? Are you going to find out? x x

YAY :happydance: another non-conformist :p

My 2 x-KH's also fall into the 'complete selfish twat' catergory so I do feel your pain - lol

It's taken me 3 attemps but I finally found my Mr Right and I wouldnt swap my two girls for all the tea in china (maybe lots of chocolate but not all the tea in China :p)

We are team yellow and plan to stay that way (although its killing us - lol). I even booked a 4D scan today but checked first that they will 'avoid the area of conformation'

I may have to just post some rubbish soon so I can add my tickers :p

Jo

Oh a PS too - many apologies for my username but I lost my rag as everything was taken :blush:


----------



## forgodssake

Cocobelle said:


> Welcome Jo (I am also a Jo) this is a great little group, I am sure you will soon feel very at home here.
> 
> Good luck for your scan tomorrow DF, hopefully you will manage to get a peek of something (or nothing, lol).* Remember hamburger = girl, hotdog = boy, or so they say*!

This is hilarious, I have never heard that before


----------



## forgodssake

testing the ticker


----------



## anna matronic

It's working :happydance:

We are a good crowd here. And totally mental so you will fit right in :rofl:

DF, best of luck tomorrow hun. I wouldn;t have known if I had seen bits if he wasn;t pointing them out. He told me within minutes so was looking out every time he was in the toilet shot area :D


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> It's working :happydance:
> 
> We are a good crowd here. And totally mental so you will fit right in :rofl:
> 
> DF, best of luck tomorrow hun. I wouldn;t have known if I had seen bits if he wasn;t pointing them out. He told me within minutes so was looking out every time he was in the toilet shot area :D

Thanks anna - we are quite close in due dates :D


----------



## anna matronic

We are indeed :)

Too much shagging around Valentines Day :haha:


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> We are indeed :)
> 
> Too much shagging around Valentines Day :haha:

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2: do you know that had never even occured to me before


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Well its official....my belly button is streched out!!! i was kinda mortified by that fact last night! ha ha.


----------



## ShanandBoc

my belly button has nearly disappeared, hasnt popped yet!!


----------



## RachelRae

Mine hasn't either! I wonder when the average time for it to pop is?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hmm me too..anyone know?


----------



## vinteenage

My belly button is stretched, but definitely not popped!


----------



## Dragonfly

mine looked the same right way through, I have stretchy stretch marked skin and a deep belly button. 

I feel sick today, headache, sore throat and just crap! I am dreading scan now. I hope this clears up soon. I hate feeling like crap and going out I get paranoid and think I will throw up on a midwife.


----------



## Cocobelle

Mine is shallow (easy to clean) and I think it has a little way to go before it pops.

Blimey, with every one saying that they had no idea what they were looking at when it came to babies 'bits', I am now starting to doubt that what I saw was little dangly things after all :haha: I swear it was though as it looked just like those pictures that people post of their babies 'toilet/potty shots'. 

I am still NOT to going find out for sure though at my next scan (so NO flashing this time baby!), and I shall carry on buying neutral stuff. And if 'Herbert' does turn out to be 'Herberta', that will teach me to be a little miss know it all :rofl:

(should add that Herbert is our nick name for bubs not our chosen name although I am getting rather attached to Bertie much to H's horror :winkwink: )

I have a MW appointment this afternoon, fingers crossed all is well. x


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> mine looked the same right way through, I have stretchy stretch marked skin and a deep belly button.
> 
> I feel sick today, headache, sore throat and just crap! I am dreading scan now. I hope this clears up soon. I hate feeling like crap and going out I get paranoid and think I will throw up on a midwife.

I felt awful the day of my scan too, really unwell. I think a good part of it was stress related. I really wish I had not felt that way as it slightly took the shine off the day for me. I know its hard but do try to relax. You are going to be seeing your little baby :happydance: and I am sure every thing will be just perfect :hug:


----------



## Lenka

anna matronic said:


> OK guys!! Well everything was brilliant, everything progressing as it should be (short legs, like daddy :()
> 
> And I am on Team :blue:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I literally wooped and clapped :rofl: Am so so pleased!
> 
> Here is my boy giving a finger to the camera :cloud9:

Yey! Congratulations. Knew you would be ona team blue, Ana! Had a feeling:) Gladf everything went well.

Mine is next Thursday....fxed x


----------



## Lenka

forgodssake said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Welcome hun!! I really wouldn't worry about your situation. I am married, my husband is not the dad (ok so we split 5 years ago lol) but I can guarantee any future kids I have won't have this babies dad either. Mainly cos he is a complete selfish twat.
> 
> Do you know what team you are? Are you going to find out? x x
> 
> YAY :happydance: another non-conformist :p
> 
> My 2 x-KH's also fall into the 'complete selfish twat' catergory so I do feel your pain - lol
> 
> It's taken me 3 attemps but I finally found my Mr Right and I wouldnt swap my two girls for all the tea in china (maybe lots of chocolate but not all the tea in China :p)
> 
> We are team yellow and plan to stay that way (although its killing us - lol). I even booked a 4D scan today but checked first that they will 'avoid the area of conformation'
> 
> I may have to just post some rubbish soon so I can add my tickers :p
> 
> Jo
> 
> Oh a PS too - many apologies for my username but I lost my rag as everything was taken :blush:Click to expand...


Don't even worry jo. I am like anna, still married (final stages of divorce) but in a fantastic relationship with FOB, lived in a woman's refuge last year and still going through court procedings regarding my 2 LOs, who I absolutely adore. My court hearing is 1 day before my scan, so will have a few very stressful days next week..nevermind :) x


----------



## Dragonfly

in like 4 hours I will be in hospital waiting on scan. My head is sore and i feel crap! I hate this. I want to feel like I do every other day which is ok, why do I especially feel crap today!


----------



## jennyellen13

im being rescanned today at half 4 because they didnt get all the measurments at my last scan so get to see bubs twice this month :) xxx


----------



## Happyhayley

Its Tuesday so that means I move up a week. Yay for week 20. 1/2 way done with the pregnancy. I have so much love for my half baked baby


----------



## Dragonfly

up to 21 for me this week Hayley ! its like 19 weeks till baby is here or sounding far less 4 months! :O I am a bag of nerves here, not dressed i dont see the point till i get a shower and all nice till then.


----------



## Lenka

Happyhayley said:


> Its Tuesday so that means I move up a week. Yay for week 20. 1/2 way done with the pregnancy. I have so much love for my half baked baby

Yay! yay! will be there on the other half with you next week!


----------



## sophie c

22 weeks today ladies!!! aww its going quite quick really for me anyways! :D

xxxx


----------



## becci :)

Hi everyone, due with my first on 12th November. Had my scan last week and it was amazing, wriggley little thing!
We are not finding out the sex we want a surprise. Going to be the first grandchild for both parents, any tips on how to keep them at bay!?
Im not too worried about telling people to back off but sometimes i get myself worked up because of it and i know i shouldnt, if you knew my family you would understand why!


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! Hope everyone's day is going well so far. Mine has been pretty good. :)

(But hey, it is only 9:30 AM, lol.)

22 weeks for me tomorrow! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

3.30pm here and I am off soon for my scan in a few mins. Nervous, excited all in one.


----------



## SilasLove

Aw good luck Dragonfly, I am sure everything will be fine! Maybe you will even get a peek at baby bits & be able to make a guess as to what you are having. :)


----------



## majm1241

I'm 19 weeks today! 1 more week then I make the 1/2 way! :happydance:!

At my scan last week I still have not gained a single lb!! But my bump sure is growing! Feels bigger even today! Anyone else's seems to have grown over night?? Lol


----------



## RachelRae

I was 19 weeks on sunday! :happydance:
It's exciting, we're almost half way!! I haven't gained a pound either, my other friend is 23 weeks and she's already gained 15 pounds, I'm trying to eat right, and not get toooo big throughout this pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

went for scan, they had me at the wrong time! so I had to wait about for like an hour. Then when i got it they said I should have had a full bladder and wish I never listend to anyone say that didnt matter or they had of told me as they coudlnt get to see babys brain so I have to go back in a week so they can check that. My placenta is low, could move but then it could block so could be a c section again :( last time when I had my 20wk scan with william they said he could move around but he never did. Couldnt even see sex of baby at all with way was lying. I did get 3 pics though. I have to scan and upload but feeding william here at the mo who threw a wobbler in the car on way back as he was hungry waiting about.


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats to everyone on their scans, less than 48 hours until mine now!

Also can't beleive I'm going to be officially halfway tomorrow!


----------



## Dragonfly

my due date isnt what they said but they wont change it and i dont want them inducing me if i go way past it as technically I wont be over due. Think they said 25th to me. hey I could go in to December !


----------



## hinkybinky

becci :) said:


> Hi everyone, due with my first on 12th November. Had my scan last week and it was amazing, wriggley little thing!
> We are not finding out the sex we want a surprise. Going to be the first grandchild for both parents, any tips on how to keep them at bay!?
> Im not too worried about telling people to back off but sometimes i get myself worked up because of it and i know i shouldnt, if you knew my family you would understand why!

I'm in a similar situation - will be first grandchild for both sets of our parents too. No tips I'm afraid, but I understand your concern! DH's parents aren't too bad, but my mum and dad are already unbearably excited - texting me at 6:30am with name suggestions, buying bits and pieces, mum telling me it's not fair that I can feel the baby!... I know she doesn't mean any harm and at the moment I am managing with a wince and a "muuuum!", but I might have to bring in the big guns later on  x


----------



## Dragonfly

scan pics, one of off feet which I thought looked cute.
 



Attached Files:







AAAAAUntitled-1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 11









AAAUntitled-1.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









AAUntitlaed-1 copy.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## becci :)

I'm in a similar situation - will be first grandchild for both sets of our parents too. No tips I'm afraid, but I understand your concern! DH's parents aren't too bad, but my mum and dad are already unbearably excited - texting me at 6:30am with name suggestions, buying bits and pieces, mum telling me it's not fair that I can feel the baby!... I know she doesn't mean any harm and at the moment I am managing with a wince and a "muuuum!", but I might have to bring in the big guns later on  x

wow, I dont know how you cope with that i certainly couldnt!! My mum is taking a back seat at the moment which is good....however its when the baby gets here that i am worried about.
One example...she said to my sister she had found a cot, so my sister said im not sure that Becci would want a second hand cot, my mum replied with..its not for becci its for me ahhhhh!! told her she doesnt need a cot as her eldest is 13! :wacko:
I have politly told her not to arrange things behind my back, from then she barely makes contact, which is a good thing at the moment with my mood swings :trouble:


----------



## majm1241

RachelRae said:


> I was 19 weeks on sunday! :happydance:
> It's exciting, we're almost half way!! I haven't gained a pound either, my other friend is 23 weeks and she's already gained 15 pounds, I'm trying to eat right, and not get toooo big throughout this pregnancy. :haha:

My cousin is shorter than I and 4 days ahead of me and gained 10 lbs already! She eats out a lot though I think! Lol


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi Pls add me to 29th Nov !!! xxxxx


----------



## Mrs. October

RachelRae said:


> I was 19 weeks on sunday! :happydance:
> It's exciting, we're almost half way!! I haven't gained a pound either, my other friend is 23 weeks and she's already gained 15 pounds, I'm trying to eat right, and not get toooo big throughout this pregnancy. :haha:

WOW - you haven't gained ANY weight AT ALL??!! That's incredible. You are soooo lucky....lol! I was hoping to gain the minimal amount of weight as possible but right now I dunno. I mean I still have a ways to go so....you never know. Yea - people tell me that I look so tiny and that they didn't even notice I was pregnant....but I DEFINITELY have gained some weight. And I also have quite a bump. It's probably easier for me to hide than most ladies on here as I can still get away with not wearing maternity clothes....particularly now since much of the summer fashion is like loose-fitting, flowy tops. But if I wear anything at all fitted it's obvious and my pants don't button anymore so yea - the weight gain has begun!


----------



## anna matronic

DF, can;t believe they said you needed a full bladder! I couldn;t remember but went with one and I asked at reception and they said no. Which was good because I went to the toilet twice in the 20 mins I waited to be seen, proper anxiety wee wee's :haha:


----------



## lolpants

I somehow lost about 10lbs in the 1st few months!? Not sure where I am now - but defo a lot bigger in the belly area!! Loving my comfy maternity trousers :D

Can't believe my V day is only 10 days away! :happydance: Obviously I hope baby goes all the way - but if she doesn't, then only 10 days till I know they will do all they can to save her :D

Lol xx


----------



## izziebelle

V day hun? xx


----------



## lolpants

V= Viable = means baby has a chance of survival outside the womb - so Drs will try too save them if they come early 

Lol xx


----------



## izziebelle

oh right! sorry, aw thats a really nice reassurance! :) x


----------



## chella

Yay had scan yesterday and all is ok baby doing well, gave into temptation and im on team pink xxx


----------



## lolpants

Hey Izzie, its only 10 days tomorrow for you :happydance:

Congrats Chella on your :pink: bump!! :D

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> DF, can;t believe they said you needed a full bladder! I couldn;t remember but went with one and I asked at reception and they said no. Which was good because I went to the toilet twice in the 20 mins I waited to be seen, proper anxiety wee wee's :haha:

Its not that you need one if baby was in position mine was in the bladder would have lifted its head to see more thats all. I know I wont know till the end I have stubborn babies.


----------



## hinkybinky

majm1241 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> I was 19 weeks on sunday! :happydance:
> It's exciting, we're almost half way!! I haven't gained a pound either, my other friend is 23 weeks and she's already gained 15 pounds, I'm trying to eat right, and not get toooo big throughout this pregnancy. :haha:
> 
> My cousin is shorter than I and 4 days ahead of me and gained 10 lbs already! She eats out a lot though I think! LolClick to expand...

But we should be putting on weight! I don't think there's anything wrong with those weight gains. I have put on around 14lb so far and I am not carrying loads of extra flab or anything. Eating around 1800 calories a day, so nothing excessive, not bingeing on ice-cream or cakes. Am expecting to gain maybe another 10 - 14lb during the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## hinkybinky

My Dreamgenii pillow arrived today. I probably don't need it quite yet, not that much of a bump to support! But will give it a try tonight (have been using a normal pillow between my knees) and report back! Anyone else got one? :sleep:

Baby Bjorn carrier came too - managed to resist putting one of the cats in it for a practice run :haha:


----------



## majm1241

hinkybinky said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> I was 19 weeks on sunday! :happydance:
> It's exciting, we're almost half way!! I haven't gained a pound either, my other friend is 23 weeks and she's already gained 15 pounds, I'm trying to eat right, and not get toooo big throughout this pregnancy. :haha:
> 
> My cousin is shorter than I and 4 days ahead of me and gained 10 lbs already! She eats out a lot though I think! LolClick to expand...
> 
> But we should be putting on weight! I don't think there's anything wrong with those weight gains. I have put on around 14lb so far and I am not carrying loads of extra flab or anything. Eating around 1800 calories a day, so nothing excessive, not bingeing on ice-cream or cakes. Am expecting to gain maybe another 10 - 14lb during the rest of the pregnancy.Click to expand...

Hmm... I never said there was anything wrong with that. :shrug: I just think it is funny how my cousin and I have different weight gains and due 4 days apart. My doctor told me I am perfectly fine for not gaining anything at this time. I did feel concerned at the time but he said I don't need to be. I'm just all bump.


----------



## forgodssake

Lenka said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Welcome hun!! I really wouldn't worry about your situation. I am married, my husband is not the dad (ok so we split 5 years ago lol) but I can guarantee any future kids I have won't have this babies dad either. Mainly cos he is a complete selfish twat.
> 
> Do you know what team you are? Are you going to find out? x x
> 
> YAY :happydance: another non-conformist :p
> 
> My 2 x-KH's also fall into the 'complete selfish twat' catergory so I do feel your pain - lol
> 
> It's taken me 3 attemps but I finally found my Mr Right and I wouldnt swap my two girls for all the tea in china (maybe lots of chocolate but not all the tea in China :p)
> 
> We are team yellow and plan to stay that way (although its killing us - lol). I even booked a 4D scan today but checked first that they will 'avoid the area of conformation'
> 
> I may have to just post some rubbish soon so I can add my tickers :p
> 
> Jo
> 
> Oh a PS too - many apologies for my username but I lost my rag as everything was taken :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even worry jo. I am like anna, still married (final stages of divorce) but in a fantastic relationship with FOB, lived in a woman's refuge last year and still going through court procedings regarding my 2 LOs, who I absolutely adore. My court hearing is 1 day before my scan, so will have a few very stressful days next week..nevermind :) xClick to expand...

Busy week for you, you take care and try not to stress :D


----------



## anna matronic

I couldn't resist, have just spent £50 online in the mothercare clearance :haha:

Lots of cute boys stuff up to 9 months so some summer and some suitable for winter. Oh my god I am getting sooooo excited now x x x


----------



## hinkybinky

majm1241 said:


> Hmm... I never said there was anything wrong with that. :shrug: I just think it is funny how my cousin and I have different weight gains and due 4 days apart. My doctor told me I am perfectly fine for not gaining anything at this time. I did feel concerned at the time but he said I don't need to be. I'm just all bump.

I don't think you need to be concerned either :flower: 

Just thought with the thing you said about eating out a lot made it sound like 10lb weight gain was huge and due to excessive eating! I guess it just made me feel a bit crappy about my 14lb gain :cry:

As long as we're eating healthily I think it just depends on the person :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

I wanna a Dream genii - so please report back Hinky!
I would do anything for a good nights sleep!!

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

I think a colleague from work gave me a dream Genii type pillow or something similar! It is just a long pillow that can be bent to whatever position you need it. I never though of how expensive they were, blimey!! I haven't used it yet either, as the case needs a wash and I am not having trouble sleeping cos of bump yet. I mostly have trouble cos if foxes, seaguls and moths :(


----------



## anna matronic

OMG - 22 weeks today (I knew that as us preggy ladies know exactly how far we are!) It just looks good on the ticker!! so 14 days to viability :) and 15 days till my holiday! I worked out when I go back to work in Spetember I will be 30 weeks :o And the scary thing is this time in 20 weeks I wiill deffo have my baby boy with me :)


----------



## Dragonfly

You dont have to gain I lost another stone in weight again and last time I never gained till after.


----------



## anna matronic

Aww somewone I work with has bought me 2 Christmas babygrows, how cute!! they are shortsleave but will be cool under an outfit at Christmas :D


----------



## Dragonfly

I defo think I will go in December now since my date is changed but they wont change it and I bet I go over due like last time. Last time I was due on 26th jan and I didnt have william till 6th of feb! I was the last one of the jan thread talking to myself lol I have to ask them are they changing my date to the 25th as its more than 7 days in difference. I rather it that way as I dont want induced again because they say I am past the original date. 

Anyway xmas is not far off after babies are born and apparently debahnams have an xmas tree out??? and some have xmas club signs up.


----------



## becci :)

When should you start buying things? we havent bought a single thing yet :/
Getting a lot of stuff given but we wont know what we have until they give us it! Plus dont know the sex either so putting off spending a fortune just yet!


----------



## Dragonfly

I would buy after 29 weeks but thats just me. 

Anyway William is on a breastfeeding catalogue site in his new t shirt! https://www.lactivist.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=406
but someone on my facebook thinks I should be embarrassed and not advertising the fact he is breastfed with this t shirt. Weirdo.


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL DF...he's so cute!


----------



## SilasLove

Lol Dragonfly, that is too cool. He is such a cutie!


----------



## SilasLove

becci :) said:


> When should you start buying things? we havent bought a single thing yet :/
> Getting a lot of stuff given but we wont know what we have until they give us it! Plus dont know the sex either so putting off spending a fortune just yet!

I would try to wait it out and see what is given to you, just so you can go through it and see what you want/need out of it and then go shopping from there. My OH wont allow me to buy anything as we are waiting to see what others might give us. So, even though I would love to go shopping crazy ... I am not allowed, lol.


----------



## majm1241

I'll probably buy our stuff when I see the ones we want and if they are at a good price or not. I don't want a baby shower. This is my 2nd child and I already feel weird when people buy me stuff. LOL It just kinda embarrasses me. I don't like people thinking I am asking them to buy me stuff. My mom still insists on giving me a shower for just family though.


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> I'll probably buy our stuff when I see the ones we want and if they are at a good price or not. I don't want a baby shower. This is my 2nd child and I already feel weird when people buy me stuff. LOL It just kinda embarrasses me. I don't like people thinking I am asking them to buy me stuff. My mom still insists on giving me a shower for just family though.

I can completely understand this! When I had my son 98% of what he had was bought by someone else or given to us. So this time around, although it would be wonderful to get that much stuff, I feel kind of weird even wanting/expecting it. I am still going to have a baby shower, because we will have 2 babies in diapers & such so it would be nice to get some diapers and other stuff that babies need excessively.

But, I do feel a bit awkward. Especially when someone asks, "What do you need?" I really do not need anything big, as my son is just 8 months old and most things can be recycles (toys, etc.) but I would definitely like clothes, diapers, wipes, and bathing essentials ... that kind of thing.


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I'll probably buy our stuff when I see the ones we want and if they are at a good price or not. I don't want a baby shower. This is my 2nd child and I already feel weird when people buy me stuff. LOL It just kinda embarrasses me. I don't like people thinking I am asking them to buy me stuff. My mom still insists on giving me a shower for just family though.
> 
> I can completely understand this! When I had my son 98% of what he had was bought by someone else or given to us. So this time around, although it would be wonderful to get that much stuff, I feel kind of weird even wanting/expecting it. I am still going to have a baby shower, because we will have 2 babies in diapers & such so it would be nice to get some diapers and other stuff that babies need excessively.
> 
> But, I do feel a bit awkward. Especially when someone asks, "What do you need?" I really do not need anything big, as my son is just 8 months old and most things can be recycles (toys, etc.) but I would definitely like clothes, diapers, wipes, and bathing essentials ... that kind of thing.Click to expand...

That's completely understandable. I know my parents will still buy us stuff as I cannot stop them and they are just as excited as they were with Jace. LOL My big stuff with Jace was also all bought by other people and I was very thankful for that too. We still have the crib so we are good on that. Everything else we will get as we need it and so on. Clothes and diapers are always welcome, but never expected. LOL


----------



## nadinek

Hi everyone! My name's Nadine and I'm due on the 19th (or 23rd depending on who you believe!) of November. I'm 19 and it's another little girl which is wonderful.

Thought i'd introduce myself!! Hope everyone's going well!


----------



## anna matronic

Welcome Nadine :)


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Nadine, welcome! :wave:


----------



## RachelRae

Mrs. October said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> I was 19 weeks on sunday! :happydance:
> It's exciting, we're almost half way!! I haven't gained a pound either, my other friend is 23 weeks and she's already gained 15 pounds, I'm trying to eat right, and not get toooo big throughout this pregnancy. :haha:
> 
> WOW - you haven't gained ANY weight AT ALL??!! That's incredible. You are soooo lucky....lol! I was hoping to gain the minimal amount of weight as possible but right now I dunno. I mean I still have a ways to go so....you never know. Yea - people tell me that I look so tiny and that they didn't even notice I was pregnant....but I DEFINITELY have gained some weight. And I also have quite a bump. It's probably easier for me to hide than most ladies on here as I can still get away with not wearing maternity clothes....particularly now since much of the summer fashion is like loose-fitting, flowy tops. But if I wear anything at all fitted it's obvious and my pants don't button anymore so yea - the weight gain has begun!Click to expand...


Sounds like me! Hah, like I haven't gained anything yet, but since it's summer what mostly everyone wears is flowy cute summer tops, and you would not be able to tell I was pregnant, but when I wear like a tight tanktop out, I look PREGNANT! Hahah, I'm just waiting for the weight to come on.


----------



## rowleypolie

i am still 13 pounds down actually! hoping not to gain any this pregnancy! the doc is watching me close and says its fine because of my starting weight. If i dont gain any i should be able to lose weight easily once baby comes and i am breastfeeding!

btw- i am back!!! should be able to check computer everyday now! Got home to hawaii last night and so now i just have to unpack and do tons of laundry


----------



## Dragonfly

I was asking about you a few pages back Rowley as noticed you where gone a while. I didnt loose weight while breastfeeding though I had a c section and was sitting about eating a lot. I have now though for some reason, hope this time I will to.


----------



## SilasLove

I gained a whole 10 lbs extra with my son. This time around, I feel huge. I am not sure about my weight, as can't remember from last visit. But I know I am bigger this time than I was with my 1st.


----------



## RachelRae

How many of you are going to breastfeed? I certainly plan on it, I just hope it doesn't hurt as much as I've heard. :/


----------



## anna matronic

I am still undecided whether I will or not :)


----------



## marinewife101

I will breast feed.. i did with my daughter for a month after she was born will do it longer this time around =)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

DF William is ADORABLE!!! I love the shirt too. and i think you should let him wear that shirt, i was going to get a binky that said "nice tits" on it if my lo was a boy, but alas its a girl lol.

As for breastfeeding, I am definetly going to give it my best. I think I wont have a hard time though because I have been leaking colostrum since i was about 10 weeks! my dr just says it means my milk is going to be far from none existent lol. Im so excited to though, I can't wait to have that bonding with my little Maddy. 

I love getting bigger! I shall have to put a pic on here! I look properly pregnant now. just not fatter! BWAHAHAHAHA! Also I have gained 7 lbs, but from the start I lost about 10-15lbs. So im not feeling to bad.


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm up at stupid o'clock, worrying about not feeling bubs move so much today :nope: Is is it normal to have quieter days? He/she is usually really active in the evenings when I have my dinner but last night I didn't really feel much at all.
Poked and prodded when I went to bed and felt some movements but now I can't feel anything. :cry:
I know my placenta is anterior which could be masking some movements?


----------



## majm1241

I will be bfing again. When it hurts, it's mainly when they don't latch right. I would get dried nipples and they would crack & hurt like heckles but then was told it was because Jace was not properly latching on. You don't want them just sucking the nipple part. You need to make them have more in their mouth.


----------



## majm1241

pinklizzy said:


> I'm up at stupid o'clock, worrying about not feeling bubs move so much today :nope: Is is it normal to have quieter days? He/she is usually really active in the evenings when I have my dinner but last night I didn't really feel much at all.
> Poked and prodded when I went to bed and felt some movements but now I can't feel anything. :cry:
> I know my placenta is anterior which could be masking some movements?

Baby should be fine. They have their lazy days sometimes! :hug:


----------



## pinklizzy

I went back to bed at about 5am, lay down and baby started wriggling away like mad! :happydance::dohh:


----------



## lolpants

pinklizzy said:


> I went back to bed at about 5am, lay down and baby started wriggling away like mad! :happydance::dohh:

:thumbup: baby was obviously just having a sleep - apparently they are only active for approx 4 hrs a day and sleep the rest of the time :wacko:



Im gonna try breastfeeding - hopefully will be ok - but its a wait and see I guess? My Mum said that theres no better bond :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am being booted to, sometimes so hard it hurt. William was like that but I think this one is stronger!


----------



## anna matronic

So it seems Chunk likes Turkey and salad sandwiched :haha: Just sitting at my desk eating a VERY early lunch and he was kicking to crap out of me :D


----------



## Bambi1985

Wooooooooooooo, just over 2 hours until my scan!


----------



## SilasLove

Woohoo Bambi!

As of right now in this pregnancy I am not going to breastfeed. I didn't breastfeed my son either. I am a bit interested in it, but I also have many reservations about it ... so we will see.


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Woohoo Bambi!
> 
> As of right now in this pregnancy I am not going to breastfeed. I didn't breastfeed my son either. I am a bit interested in it, but I also have many reservations about it ... so we will see.

Nothing to loose by giving it a go, you may actually like it. I felt the same when I was pregnant with William I had no intentions but that changed when I tried. 

Needless to say I will be breastfeeding this time around also. So much easier for me.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Bambi!
> 
> As of right now in this pregnancy I am not going to breastfeed. I didn't breastfeed my son either. I am a bit interested in it, but I also have many reservations about it ... so we will see.
> 
> Nothing to loose by giving it a go, you may actually like it. I felt the same when I was pregnant with William I had no intentions but that changed when I tried.
> 
> Needless to say I will be breastfeeding this time around also. So much easier for me.Click to expand...

I am seriously considering it. I just have some issues to work past - like getting past that I think it is kind of creepy. And I don't know why, because I know it is completely natural, but it really does give me the creeps. I think my mind is out of whack. :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

Honestly I thought the same when I was pregnant, the thought of it I was against it all together. I didnt know enough about it anyway then so not creepy to me now its the opposite feeling I find pics of babies with bottles in mouths weird looking having seen only me feeding my son from breast. When I done it everything changed it felt right. But I didnt know I would feel that till then and took some getting used to. And I know some people have work and its hard working around that to.


----------



## Dragonfly

Dont you just hate it when poeple post pics of child abuse and vids on facebook! I cant watch or look at pics like that it gets me angry and down, has me in tears. I do all I can to help join causes and donate but I cant just watch these vids and the pics disturb me. I know one girl always done it all day every day, really painful stuff she posted I had to block her from news feed :( I know she felt strongly about it but my heart couldnt take any more seeing it. I dont want to turn a blind eye but I cant look directly at a suffering injured child at the hands of someone I want to personally kill any more.


----------



## snoopchick82

Hi ladies how is everyone.. 23 Weeks today cant believe how quickly these weeks are going by.
Savannah is moving about alot to the point my OH felt her for the first time last nite it was amazing.
Im suffering badly with heartburn it wakes me up in the nite its horrible.x


----------



## Carlyp1990

oh snoopchick i know exactly what you mean, i suffer really bad at night with heartburn :( i have to take my gaviscon just before i go to sleep.

Ive just realised... not long till V-Day :D:D


----------



## Happyhayley

I will be bottle feeding. I bottle fed my son he is still on a bottle actually because of his disability he wasn't able to breastfeed and I dont think I can manage one on a bottle and one on a boob. So all will be on bottles.

Just a suggestion for first time breast feeders. I had my heart set on breast feeding last time and I didn't buy ANY bottles or formula and then my son couldn't do it and we had to keep washing the disposable hospital bottles over and over until a very kind friend brought over a pack of bottles as a gift. I would try to have a few in the house just in case. Even if you don't use them you might need them in the future for pumping or something


----------



## Lenka

Happyhayley said:


> I will be bottle feeding. I bottle fed my son he is still on a bottle actually because of his disability he wasn't able to breastfeed and I dont think I can manage one on a bottle and one on a boob. So all will be on bottles.
> 
> Just a suggestion for first time breast feeders. I had my heart set on breast feeding last time and I didn't buy ANY bottles or formula and then my son couldn't do it and we had to keep washing the disposable hospital bottles over and over until a very kind friend brought over a pack of bottles as a gift. I would try to have a few in the house just in case. Even if you don't use them you might need them in the future for pumping or something

Yep, very good advice. I tried to breastfeed my 2. First one I lasted 4 weeks and baby wasn't putting weight on, I kept going to GP, who finally gave up and said - put him on the bottle! I had to go out and get milk/bottles etc.....Second time I didn't get any bottles cause didn't want to get tempted..

This time I am def buying bottles ect upfront just in case, but will try very hard to breastfeed...(G.. help me) :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I had bottles and formula all stacked up from people buying me them but never needed them. Its ok if baby dosnt blow up in weight from breastfeeding they arnt meant to. My boy is called under weight but he isnt as theres a difference in the size charts for formula and bf. weight wise anyway. Long as they feeding and plenty wet nappies all is fine. I really am lazy though I couldnt be making bottles up, i am typed and breastfeeding here :) master of multi tasking.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> I had bottles and formula all stacked up from people buying me them but never needed them. Its ok if baby dosnt blow up in weight from breastfeeding they arnt meant to. My boy is called under weight but he isnt as theres a difference in the size charts for formula and bf. weight wise anyway. Long as they feeding and plenty wet nappies all is fine. I really am lazy though I couldnt be making bottles up, i am typed and breastfeeding here :) master of multi tasking.

I am the worst about washing bottles! I hate it so much. I don't have a dishwasher, so have to do it all by hand ... definitely not the first thing I want to do everyday.


----------



## Bambi1985

Back from our scan, everything is perfect and we are on team..............pink! :pink:

*Goes off to girlify (si that a word :wacko:) ticker*


----------



## SilasLove

Bambi1985 said:


> Back from our scan, everything is perfect and we are on team..............pink! :pink:
> 
> *Goes off to girlify (si that a word :wacko:) ticker*

Congrats on your :pink:!

I do not know if girlify is a word, but I am sure no one will mind it being used as it makes complete sense.


----------



## lolpants

Bambi1985 said:


> Back from our scan, everything is perfect and we are on team..............pink! :pink:
> 
> *Goes off to girlify (si that a word :wacko:) ticker*

:happydance::thumbup::happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I had bottles and formula all stacked up from people buying me them but never needed them. Its ok if baby dosnt blow up in weight from breastfeeding they arnt meant to. My boy is called under weight but he isnt as theres a difference in the size charts for formula and bf. weight wise anyway. Long as they feeding and plenty wet nappies all is fine. I really am lazy though I couldnt be making bottles up, i am typed and breastfeeding here :) master of multi tasking.
> 
> I am the worst about washing bottles! I hate it so much. I don't have a dishwasher, so have to do it all by hand ... definitely not the first thing I want to do everyday.Click to expand...

plus standing about making bottles at 3 am in a spooky place is not ideal. We where planning who was going to get up and feed just before William was born then when we co sleept and breastfed didnt have to get up, great :happydance: It wasn't like what everyone said to me, we where expecting nightmare like no sleep every again and mental homes in a week but none of that happened. Just was tired from feeding but I got to lie and chill with no screaming baby. My oh is lazy also I dont think I would like us falling out over whos turn it is next it would be nasty. He does cooking and cleaning and running about.


----------



## majm1241

Bambi1985 said:


> Back from our scan, everything is perfect and we are on team..............pink! :pink:
> 
> *Goes off to girlify (si that a word :wacko:) ticker*

Congrats and Welcome to Team :pink:!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Congrats on team :pink:!

And snoopchick i feel the same! I cant believe we have 1 week until our V day!!!! I remember looking from 5 weeks and being like good lord that a long time to go, but here we are...:D My lo is wiggling around most days now, I have noticed when i have been more active in the day she is more quiet then others but last night it felt as if she was going to kick her way out! My whole family got to feel her wiggling around and kicking...except for my dh(We still need to find our own place) As for buying stuff we bought the outfit we are going to be bringing her home in from the hospital and a coule other things, but since she is our first we are going to wait until after my baby showers because I know for a fact a lot of people are buying all sorts of goodies :D. Then also we got a big bag of hand-me-downs from a family friend...tons of cute outfits!!!! Whats funny is when we were looking through them my sister was so excited she would look at one and not show me and then look at another. This child is already spoiled and she isnt even BORN!!!! LOL!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

BTW.....I have loved running this thread, BUT.....I think someone with a due date at the end of the month should run the third trimester thread. Not only because I am closer to the beginning of the month, but just because that person would be able to keep track of things better than i would, especially since I know I will be scatterbrained for the first few weeks of having my lo. If there are no takers I will do it, but im just putting the idea out there :D


----------



## Mumtobe1985

we had our scan today ans we are on team :pink: xx


----------



## lolpants

Mumtobe1985 said:


> we had our scan today ans we are on team :pink: xx

Congrats!! :happydance:

I can see what ur saying BLKHRBTY -- ideally someone right at end of Nov, and hopefully doesn't have baby early!! Im sure we'll all be manic once our LO's are here!! 

On another note - look at the awesome ACDC babygro and hat I bought today for only £5 in H&M!! :happydance:[url=https://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqcsAt9][img]https://s3.postimage.org/csAt9.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## anna matronic

1 weeks 6 days till V Day for me. Can't believe how time is flying by :)


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on the team :pink:s!

So just got a text from my cousin who is around 30 weeks pregnant and her OH's ex-wife had a baby with another man in June and is trying to tell him that he will have to pay child support for the baby she just had and basically she expects him to. :wacko:

What a ******.


----------



## Dragonfly

blkhairbeauty said:


> BTW.....I have loved running this thread, BUT.....I think someone with a due date at the end of the month should run the third trimester thread. Not only because I am closer to the beginning of the month, but just because that person would be able to keep track of things better than i would, especially since I know I will be scatterbrained for the first few weeks of having my lo. If there are no takers I will do it, but im just putting the idea out there :D

I think I may go into december as they said my date was 25th of nov but I dont know if they will change it or not as I was told it was 16th first. So no point on me making one although I am always online. I made a jan one for third tri and ended up in feb last time .


----------



## TySonNMe

Silas, is that even possible? How do you pay child support on a child that's not yours unless you adopt him legally...???


----------



## anna matronic

Sounds like she is being a dick to me. Your cousin should tell her to do one and pronto!!

I won't put myself forward as I am also early November so no point!


----------



## happigail

Just really coming in to say had my scan today and I'm having a girl!!!!!!!!!! SO excited!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Lots of little princesses this week :D it makes me happy lol


----------



## happigail

I would of been happy with either, but its so nice to know I'm gunna have one of each! espesh as I'm 35 so time is limited!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

can u move my date to November 9th? the change my date by 1 day lol


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> Congrats on the team :pink:s!
> 
> So just got a text from my cousin who is around 30 weeks pregnant and her OH's ex-wife had a baby with another man in June and is trying to tell him that he will have to pay child support for the baby she just had and basically she expects him to. :wacko:
> 
> What a ******.

Baahahaha!!! Yeah, no judge, no court, no one in their right mind would EVER agree with his ex-wife! She is living in a fantasy world!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Mumtobe1985 & Happigail! Lots of :pink: here lately! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

.


----------



## lolpants

happigail said:


> Just really coming in to say had my scan today and I'm having a girl!!!!!!!!!! SO excited!

:thumbup::happydance: more pink!! woop woop!! 

Lol xx


----------



## happigail

LOL!!! Thanks ladies!!! So frikkin exciting!!! xx


----------



## Lolly W

I found out yesterday that I'm definitely on team pink! We had a scan at 18 weeks and they "thought" she was a girl but our anomaly scan yestrday confirmed it. So so happy!


----------



## Dragonfly

so many girls! I think mines a girl I am not as big as I was with william I dont think. Plus different symptoms. I ate a lot of jelly beans last night and ended up with such a headache and still feel sick! I dont think it was humanly possible to eat so much sugar and dam I am paying for it and never doing that again. But they where real nice jelly beans with 36 flavours in them.


----------



## mamagreenbean

wow~ lots of girls!

I'm still sure I'm carrying a boy, but we shall see...we are not planning a scan of any sort. I have been right 3 out of 3 times though!


----------



## happigail

Lolly W said:


> I found out yesterday that I'm definitely on team pink! We had a scan at 18 weeks and they "thought" she was a girl but our anomaly scan yestrday confirmed it. So so happy!

woooooo! congrats!!!


----------



## snoopchick82

blkhairbeauty said:


> Congrats on team :pink:!
> 
> And snoopchick i feel the same! I cant believe we have 1 week until our V day!!!! I remember looking from 5 weeks and being like good lord that a long time to go, but here we are...:D My lo is wiggling around most days now, I have noticed when i have been more active in the day she is more quiet then others but last night it felt as if she was going to kick her way out! My whole family got to feel her wiggling around and kicking...except for my dh(We still need to find our own place) As for buying stuff we bought the outfit we are going to be bringing her home in from the hospital and a coule other things, but since she is our first we are going to wait until after my baby showers because I know for a fact a lot of people are buying all sorts of goodies :D. Then also we got a big bag of hand-me-downs from a family friend...tons of cute outfits!!!! Whats funny is when we were looking through them my sister was so excited she would look at one and not show me and then look at another. This child is already spoiled and she isnt even BORN!!!! LOL!

It will be a double celebration for me V day and my Birthday lol!!
We been buying some clothes but we know OH's Mum and sister have been spoiling her like crazy but they keeping the clothes a suprise until we have her lol!!...
I cant believe how quickly these weeks have been going its nice but scary at the same time if that makes sense x


----------



## Dragonfly

is v day not 28 weeks? I start getting things after v day I feel better then. But then as its second I dont really need anything. well I need new cloths vests and stuff i wouldnt reuse the old ones they been in a bag to long and around pets . And I dont need anything to breastfeed. Gladly take cloths and sling though.

I am not having a good day today,. fights galore here. Accusations flying. yeah I am so sexy in my pjs and pregnant apparently I chat up delivery men. Dont ask.


----------



## ShanandBoc

V day is 24 weeks apparently..... x


----------



## Dragonfly

looked it up there seems to be, what happens at 28 weeks? maybe me getting mixed up.


----------



## you&me

Dragonfly said:


> looked it up there seems to be, what happens at 28 weeks? maybe me getting mixed up.

GTT test...or more routine bloods?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Um diabeties testing? Thats all i know of lol xo


----------



## blkhairbeauty

just a rant....but i want my bed and hubby back :(. sorry, im having a down day. I dont even get to see him on my bday on sunday :(


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ oh why hun? Is he working?


----------



## SilasLove

TySonNMe said:


> Silas, is that even possible? How do you pay child support on a child that's not yours unless you adopt him legally...???

Well, I guess their divorce is not completely finalized so he has to prove he is not the father basically. She is a dumba**, if I were my cousin I would tell her to find the baby's father and have him pay child support as it is no ones fault but her own that she got pregnant by someone else.

My cousin's OH is in the Army and has been to Iraq a few times, so I think this slowed down the divorce process. He goes back in December of this year I do believe. My cousin is hoping his lawyer will speed up the process more since she is acting like this now. 

The woman is probably luck I don't know who she is or how to get ahold of her because I would surely be giving her an earful, and maybe if she pushed me a fistful. I am very hormonal and I hate people who want to act so dumb over such things - as it is not his child & therefore why does she expect him to pay??? :nope:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

ShanandBoc said:


> ^ oh why hun? Is he working?

Because of money issues and things of the sort we got booted from our apartment in June. So now we are seperated because he is working in the city and I have to stay with my parents because at his parents house they smoke inside and it KILLS me! So I dont have my own bed and I certainly dont have my hubby....for the past couple weeks i have been sleeping on an air mattress but due to my little brother being a preteen and having his moments, he popped it so im on the floor. Now im honestly to the point where i sit and cry....i havnt seen dh in over a week and prolly wont see him until my dr's appointment on the 13th :(


----------



## Kayley

blkhairbeauty said:
 

> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> ^ oh why hun? Is he working?
> 
> Because of money issues and things of the sort we got booted from our apartment in June. So now we are seperated because he is working in the city and I have to stay with my parents because at his parents house they smoke inside and it KILLS me! So I dont have my own bed and I certainly dont have my hubby....for the past couple weeks i have been sleeping on an air mattress but due to my little brother being a preteen and having his moments, he popped it so im on the floor. Now im honestly to the point where i sit and cry....i havnt seen dh in over a week and prolly wont see him until my dr's appointment on the 13th :(Click to expand...

Thats rubbish :( x Can you not afford to rent a little 1 bed somewhere?


----------



## Carlyp1990

blkhairbeauty said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> ^ oh why hun? Is he working?
> 
> Because of money issues and things of the sort we got booted from our apartment in June. So now we are seperated because he is working in the city and I have to stay with my parents because at his parents house they smoke inside and it KILLS me! So I dont have my own bed and I certainly dont have my hubby....for the past couple weeks i have been sleeping on an air mattress but due to my little brother being a preteen and having his moments, he popped it so im on the floor. Now im honestly to the point where i sit and cry....i havnt seen dh in over a week and prolly wont see him until my dr's appointment on the 13th :(Click to expand...

aww hun that sucks big time :( i really feel for you, i hope you get things sorted soon :hugs:xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

we wont have money to get a place until he gets paid and thats not for another week....its just been too long from not having my own place anymore.


----------



## Dragonfly

So much more difficult in American isnt it? do you have social housing? over here though they dont help till baby is born.


----------



## forgodssake

:wave:

hugs to those who need them

I want a bump buddy *stamps feet*

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont have one but no one wants to me mine as I offered a few times before :( I am due same date as you.


----------



## forgodssake

Check out my sig Dragonfly ;)


----------



## Dragonfly

yay! now what do I have to do? lol I never had a bump buddy last time either.


----------



## forgodssake

Dragonfly said:


> yay! now what do I have to do? lol I never had a bump buddy last time either.

Erm, I dunno:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:


I just thought we put it in our sigs but then I'm a virgin round these parts :shy:


----------



## anna matronic

Me and hinkybinky are bump buddies, but I was rubbish :( we were meant to start aqua natal on Wednesday but I didn't get a cossie to wear in time so I didn't go. I feel bad :(

Well I got my timetable for next year at school and I have been well and truely shafted :D Cos I intend to be off for most of the year I have been given loads of really shit classes. Nothing in the top band and all lower ability :(


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Me and hinkybinky are bump buddies, but I was rubbish :( we were meant to start aqua natal on Wednesday but I didn't get a cossie to wear in time so I didn't go. I feel bad :(

Ahhhhh, I see, I though it was just for due dates :shy::shy:



anna matronic said:


> Well I got my timetable for next year at school and I have been well and truely shafted :D Cos I intend to be off for most of the year I have been given loads of really shit classes. Nothing in the top band and all lower ability :(

Pah, thats pants ~ can you request changes?


----------



## lolpants

mamagreenbean said:


> wow~ lots of girls!
> 
> I'm still sure I'm carrying a boy, but we shall see...we are not planning a scan of any sort. I have been right 3 out of 3 times though!

Do you not have to have a 20 week scan to check measurements etc??

I've had the worst hottest stressed out day ever :(
But I'm 23 weeks today - 1 week till V day and counting!!! and OH is taking me out for dinner :happydance:

Hope you all have a nice weekend!! :thumbup::flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

forgodssake said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> yay! now what do I have to do? lol I never had a bump buddy last time either.
> 
> Erm, I dunno:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:
> 
> 
> I just thought we put it in our sigs but then I'm a virgin round these parts :shy:Click to expand...

I am a bump buddy virgin to and I have been here for a bit now and I still dont know what bump buddies to. My due date may change though, I know it will buyt they wont in hospital but i am actually 25th of nove i think but i think its as this baby is smaller so I am convinced its a girl.


----------



## forgodssake

Dragonfly said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> yay! now what do I have to do? lol I never had a bump buddy last time either.
> 
> Erm, I dunno:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:
> 
> 
> I just thought we put it in our sigs but then I'm a virgin round these parts :shy:Click to expand...
> 
> I am a bump buddy virgin to and I have been here for a bit now and I still dont know what bump buddies to. My due date may change though, I know it will buyt they wont in hospital but i am actually 25th of nove i think but i think its as this baby is smaller so I am convinced its a girl.Click to expand...

I'm convinced mine is a girl too (long legs) but then I was convinced both my girls were boys so my 'mothers intuition' aint too hot and muct not be relied upon ;)


----------



## anna matronic

My baby has really short legs it has worried me!! His femur bone was right at the bottom of the average scale and was 34mm :( I am 5"7 and his dad is only 5"9 so am guessing that has more to do with it than anything being wrong, I hope! He did have a bigger than average abdominal circumference, so for the time being I have named him Chunk - Short and fat :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

William has long legs and so has this one, yet the bot of us are not tall? I am 5'3 and Darren is 5'5. Our children will out grow us!


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Me and hinkybinky are bump buddies, but I was rubbish :( we were meant to start aqua natal on Wednesday but I didn't get a cossie to wear in time so I didn't go. I feel bad :(
> 
> Well I got my timetable for next year at school and I have been well and truely shafted :D Cos I intend to be off for most of the year I have been given loads of really shit classes. Nothing in the top band and all lower ability :(

Ah, don't feel bad! There were only 2 of us at the class, so I'm glad I went otherwise that other poor woman would have been by herself! It was cool though, hope you can make it next week. Exercises were very basic, but felt nice to be in the water and I did feel my tummy muscles the next day. 

Yoga starts 2nd Aug and is for 6 wks (Mon 7.15 - 8.15), it costs £54 for the course, so quite steep but I think I will still go. The woman who runs it is called Lisa Powell, she's on 07733 395065 if you want to ring her.

That's crappy about your classes. I am still nervous about next year - have been told I will mainly be sorting out my curriculum area (MFL) before I leave as we are just launching that in Sept, but I have now been asked to run some IT training for TAs / NQTs, which is fine too, BUT am fearing they will end up sticking me here, there and everywere to cover at short notice as well. However bad it is, though, it's only for those few weeks and then we'll have other, more exciting things to think about :happydance:


----------



## bushtwins

Well we had our first consultant appointment today and had a little bonus scan. Our due date has now change from the 19th to the 5th, they have said they will only let my wife go to 38 weeks and then the twinnys are coming out whether they like it or not. Have been told we will be having growth scans every couple of weeks from 28 weeks due to there being two in there. Only thing which was a bit harsh was the consultant said quite bluntly if they come before 28 weeks expect the worse :( so fingers crossed until 28 weeks


----------



## Samemka

I'm due on the 23rd and we found out yday we're having a :pink:

:cloud9:


----------



## anna matronic

forgodssake said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Me and hinkybinky are bump buddies, but I was rubbish :( we were meant to start aqua natal on Wednesday but I didn't get a cossie to wear in time so I didn't go. I feel bad :(
> 
> Ahhhhh, I see, I though it was just for due dates :shy::shy:
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Well I got my timetable for next year at school and I have been well and truely shafted :D Cos I intend to be off for most of the year I have been given loads of really shit classes. Nothing in the top band and all lower ability :(Click to expand...
> 
> Pah, thats pants ~ can you request changes?Click to expand...

Oh well I just think it is for anyone due around the same time to chat etc :) hinkybinky is due a couple of days before me but she lives literally around the corner from me, like 5 mins drive!!

My boss talked to me about it before he did the timetabling. I am actually pissed off they are giving me a full timetable in the first place! But hey ho! I understand his logic. Basically our school is skinto and they are not getting supply in to cover and are using a cover supervisor instead who is not qualified and he felt that it was better for them to take the lower ability classes, where as higher ability need more specialist teaching I guess :)


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Me and hinkybinky are bump buddies, but I was rubbish :( we were meant to start aqua natal on Wednesday but I didn't get a cossie to wear in time so I didn't go. I feel bad :(
> 
> Well I got my timetable for next year at school and I have been well and truely shafted :D Cos I intend to be off for most of the year I have been given loads of really shit classes. Nothing in the top band and all lower ability :(
> 
> Ah, don't feel bad! There were only 2 of us at the class, so I'm glad I went otherwise that other poor woman would have been by herself! It was cool though, hope you can make it next week. Exercises were very basic, but felt nice to be in the water and I did feel my tummy muscles the next day.
> 
> Yoga starts 2nd Aug and is for 6 wks (Mon 7.15 - 8.15), it costs £54 for the course, so quite steep but I think I will still go. The woman who runs it is called Lisa Powell, she's on 07733 395065 if you want to ring her.
> 
> That's crappy about your classes. I am still nervous about next year - have been told I will mainly be sorting out my curriculum area (MFL) before I leave as we are just launching that in Sept, but I have now been asked to run some IT training for TAs / NQTs, which is fine too, BUT am fearing they will end up sticking me here, there and everywere to cover at short notice as well. However bad it is, though, it's only for those few weeks and then we'll have other, more exciting things to think about :happydance:Click to expand...

Deffo coming next Wednesday as my mum grabbed me a bikini (tankini thing) and is bringing it down tomorrow, but I won't be going for 2 weeks after that as am going on holidays! I'll have a think about the yoga though as am up and down Hastings - London all the time so don't wanna pay if I am not around. 

Sorry for the TMI here but I seriously need to do some pelvic floors, it is really on and off but my god my bladder isn't working properly :( anyone else suffering from "stress incontinence" as google tells me it is called?


----------



## SilasLove

Has anyone elses OH been able to feel baby kick yet? My OH is impatient, and cannot remember exactly when he felt it with DS. But seriously .. I am getting anxious about him feeling it. I want the daddy to kick in with him for this baby, he is feeling a bit left out I think as we don't talk about the new baby much ... is that normal for your second?


----------



## hinkybinky

I've tried to do them but a) I keep forgetting and b) they are REALLY hard to do (holding for 10 secnds AND breathing was too much for me!). 

I was looking at this on NCT - can't really afford it but might be easier with someone talking you through it. 

https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Miracle-box-for-Women-Pelvic-Floor-Control-DVD/productinfo/3300/

Whack it on the ipod, nobody will ever know :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

My oh can feel baby moving now, very strong.


----------



## anna matronic

I have felt Chunk (LOL) twice. But everytime I rest my hand on my belly he stops kicking grrrrr!!


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> William has long legs and so has this one, yet the bot of us are not tall? I am 5'3 and Darren is 5'5. Our children will out grow us!

:( Makes me feel worse!!


----------



## Dragonfly

anyone else looking forward to end of the summer?I want it to be Autumn as its nicer then and baby will be here at the end of autumn :) The weathers crap here and set to be that way till end of summer. Nothing new there. I rather have it sunny but colder than clammy and raining all the time.


----------



## loulou1983

had my 20 week scan and my twins are :blue: and :blue: !!! go team blue!!!


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> anyone else looking forward to end of the summer?I want it to be Autumn as its nicer then and baby will be here at the end of autumn :) The weathers crap here and set to be that way till end of summer. Nothing new there. I rather have it sunny but colder than clammy and raining all the time.

YES!!!! I prefer the Fall BIG TIME! I like having the fresh air with the windows open and not worrying about it being too hot or too cold but just perfect. Plus Our A/C Bill is ALWAYS expensive in the Summertime.


----------



## Dragonfly

do you get a nice summer there? its bad here always is. June was good though now we are in for rain and cold till autumn. I love autumn pics, everything golden brown and chrisp and fresh. Get the winter coats out :)


----------



## majm1241

It's gonna rain today and the high today is 88 here in Kyle, TX. It is normally in the 100s. Back in Alabama, where we are living for the time being because Mark is in the US Army and we are stationed there, it is in the same temperature range as here in Texas. HOT!!! LOL


----------



## majm1241

bushtwins said:


> Well we had our first consultant appointment today and had a little bonus scan. Our due date has now change from the 19th to the 5th, they have said they will only let my wife go to 38 weeks and then the twinnys are coming out whether they like it or not. Have been told we will be having growth scans every couple of weeks from 28 weeks due to there being two in there. Only thing which was a bit harsh was the consultant said quite bluntly if they come before 28 weeks expect the worse :( so fingers crossed until 28 weeks

Are they suppose to say that!? :( I would just keep expecting the best and thinking positive. Of course anything is possible but even for a preggo with 1 baby. Shame on them IMO for saying that to you. Bad enough we worry about so much already! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

its like 15 degrees here and thats summer in the rain, woohoo.


----------



## majm1241

15 degrees F?


----------



## Dragonfly

Celsius , just crap weather. Last summer it rained from june to sep but this time we got june off but havnt escaped july rain. Hence why I love autumn and winter, more sunshine then.


----------



## majm1241

We go by F here! I don't know what that would be. Celsius. LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

60 f here it would be to you.


----------



## majm1241

I wish it were in the 60s here! That would be lovely!


----------



## Dragonfly

swap :D but then again the melting temperature of an Irish person is 27 degrees so I wouldn't last very long at all there.


----------



## majm1241

Lol it is dry heat here in Central Texas! In Alabama it is humid! :sick: Both are miserable!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I wouldnt say no to a good thunder and lightening storm though! not seen one in years here,


----------



## blkhairbeauty

My lo has been kicking the HELL out of me! lol. its great. Since my hubby isnt here with me, he hasnt been able to feel her, but all my other family members have. i sit there and they all come over and set their hands on my tummy. You can see her kicking to...its the oddest thing too! lol.

As for the weather its humid and going to storm all weekend! lol I love it minus the humidity...thats what gets me lol


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, I can't wait till LO kicks, I'm dying to feel him already!

It just rained real hard here, It's upper 70's right now, I'm so tired of the humidity, it makes the heat all that much worse!


----------



## majm1241

My baby kicks and wiggles a lot too! Nobody else can feel on the outside yet, BUT I can feel her head right under my right rib poking out every once in a while! :cloud9:

DF I LOVE Thunderstorms!!!


----------



## RachelRae

I'm 2 days ahead of you, and still feel no kicks, like sometimes I think I might feel some movement, but I'm not sure if it was a kick or not, it feels like it's taking forever.


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate me for eating a fried egg, as usual it didnt agree with me and I have spend near the whole night on the loo and need a new ass hole :( this is not worth it for a fried egg! why do they hate me so much! I have cramps and all from it down legs. 

On other news I am defrosting the remote control William so nicely left in the freezer for me.


----------



## RachelRae

Fried egg? I've never tried that before, sounds good though.

Awh, hahah. Thats kind of cute,


----------



## majm1241

DF now I want a fried egg and I don't really like them! Lol

Lol William is so cute!


----------



## RachelRae

Is that him in her picture? He looks so cute! xx


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, he is such a gerber baby!!!


----------



## RachelRae

Adorable! He really does like look a gerber baby, :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

i love fired eggs lately i've been eatting mine with salsa and wheat tortilla's! YUMMY!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

they give me heartburn! I honestly have one birthday wish.....to see my dh....BLEH!


----------



## Dragonfly

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/015-2.jpg
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/069kjg.jpg
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/073.jpg
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/100mhjg.jpg
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/4771692297_efb73b33a1_b.jpg
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/php0mVBXX_c1PM.jpg
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/052.jpg
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/034-1.jpg
William pic over load!


----------



## anna matronic

DF, I just bought that "Mummy's Little Hero" T-shirt in the Mothercare sale for my boy to wear next year :D


----------



## Dragonfly

Think I got it in the sale to there a while ago. About £3.50 I think. I get most his stuff form mother care theres good last in the cloths as I found a lot of primark stuff I was binning fro mbeing washed out and not nice feeling after a few washes.


----------



## SilasLove

DF William is absolutely gorgeous. :D


----------



## Jayde1991

my little bump has been loving the taste of fried pizza,my friend he cooked it for all of us the other day and ever since i and bump have to wanting to eat it.
we have got both pushchairs now a double and a single =D


----------



## majm1241

RachelRae said:


> I'm 2 days ahead of you, and still feel no kicks, like sometimes I think I might feel some movement, but I'm not sure if it was a kick or not, it feels like it's taking forever.

You are probably feeling him hon and just don't notice. This is my 5th pregnancy so it could be why I feel her a lot I heard.


----------



## rai

RachelRae said:


> I'm 2 days ahead of you, and still feel no kicks, like sometimes I think I might feel some movement, but I'm not sure if it was a kick or not, it feels like it's taking forever.

Omg! I was just coming on here to agree with you and I think ( repeat think) I may have felt my first kick/poke! Im laying on my back and then just felt 2 little pops in my belly below the belly button. I've been getting worried since everyone seem to be feeling kicks at 16 weeks (ok maybe I am exaggerating). 

I think I have been getting movements for a while,really not sure. It Feels like gas and like my stomach is bubbling. Last week I felt some twinges in my side ( to right of my belly button) that I thought could have been kicks, but they felt like muscle spasms and were a little painful and I haven't heard anyone describe kicks feeling like that. 

Ladies, do you think those pops were my first kicks?


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah its like a thump in a tank of water if that makes sence,. I can feel limbs moving with my hand. Another very active baby for me.


----------



## RachelRae

Yeah, like sometimes I think I feel movements..and then I think again..maybe that wasn't baby? Hm, I dont know. :/


----------



## Dragonfly

hard to know when its first one, I know what it feels like having the crap kicked out of me last time.


----------



## marinewife101

=) ladies u will feel ur beanys soon enough... with my dd i didnt feel her move til like 22 weeks.. this one i felt at 13 or so because i knew what i was looking for.. if its ur first its hard to know.. i feel this one 24/7 hes one lil monster haha


----------



## anna matronic

Yep my vhink is like a dull type thump too, although now I am starting to feel him moving around sometimes like rolling over etc x x

I have moved today and step dad is putting up Chunks nursery furniture just to see what it looks like :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

wondering when my ticker moves up? is it 22.2 weeks?


----------



## Mrs. October

Hi ladies,
Please remove me from the thread. My water broke Wednesday night and I delivered baby early Thursday morning. She was still born. God bless you all - hope everyone has a safe and healthy pregnancy - I will be thinking of you ladies in November.


----------



## jennyellen13

Mrs October, i am soo sorry for you loss. My daughter was stillborn. always here if you need to talk xx


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG i am so sorry :( I hate seeing this happen and my heart bleeds for you. I dont know what else to say I am so sad.


----------



## Cocobelle

I am so so sorry Mrs October. My thoughts and prayers will be with you xxx

:hug:


----------



## majm1241

Mrs. October I am so sorry this has happened! My heart aches for you! :hug:


----------



## anna matronic

So sorry to hear that Mrs. October. I do hope that you are ok x x :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so sorry for your loss mrs.october, I hope you have close family and friends to help through this, my thoughts and hopes are with you hun :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh im so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Lenka

I am so sorry MrsOctober : (((( I feel for you. Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RachelRae

Omg, :cry: I'm so sorry, you and your angel will be in my prayers.


----------



## mamagreenbean

im so sorry for your loss MissOctober...


we had a wonderul thunderstorm here today (im in canada) and lots of rain, then it warmed up again and was very humid.. i prefer the dry heat for sure!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh no Mrs October i so sorry for you and your families loss. My thoughts are with you

Take Care xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## fairygirl

So sorry for you loss MrsOctober xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have bad pain in my side and I dont know what it is, its making me panic a bit to.


----------



## Bambi1985

So sorry for your loss Mrs October Massive hugs to you and OH.


----------



## fairygirl

I had terrible pains yesterday. Pretty sure it was a combination of ligament stretching and trapped wind. I have trapped wind all around my bump :(


----------



## anna matronic

I moved yesterday and felt heavy all day, just alot of walking up and down stairs, I really hardly did anything and not any heavy lifting!

Well I was going to go to the beach today as it is again scorchio here on the sussex coast. But my sister has invited me to meet her at Bodium Castle, which I love!! so am off for a bit of culture (even though I have been tons before!!)

I am also going to join the National Trust. I think it will get me out more and can go for random drives to pretty places! Especially handy for when Chunk arrives, I can instill the love of all things History into him at an early age. I don't want him to be a boring History teacher like his mum though :rofl:

some piccies of Bodium Castle :)

https://www.flags-education.org.uk/images/bodiam-castle.jpg
https://www.guide-to-castles-of-europe.com/images/bodiam1m.jpg
https://www.travelsinireland.com/england/castle/bodiam_castle3.jpg


----------



## Dragonfly

nice castle that. Nice pic the first one. There was some tourists up here other day looking a tour of the place and wouldnt listen to me when I tried explaining a lot of people live up here including the owner and did you not see the private land sign on way in. Some person broke the gate which landlord will not be happy about as its a really dear system. Then when I was eating me dinner someone was taking pics of the front of my house. Felt a bit famous though lol cant believe after I said these are peoples homes all lived in and no you cant come in for a look about! :O 

I do wish if this was some sort of wind it would come out its been annoying me since 6am now. I can feel baby kicking about in there to. getting some ME time today as Darren taking william out so I can get cleaning (well suppose to clean) and a nice shower.


----------



## lolpants

Mrs October : so sorry thats happened :( I can't even begin to imagine how u must feel :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## devonangel

i'm sooo sorry mrs october:hug:


----------



## marinewife101

Im so sorry for your loss Mrs.October.. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family..:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rai

Mrs. October, I am soooooo sorry for your lost. Please know that we are thinking of you and your LO. :hugs:


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> I have bad pain in my side and I dont know what it is, its making me panic a bit to.


Me too. It's on my right hand side. Feels really sore.


----------



## Marie1337

Hi can you please update me to team blue?

Mrs. October - so sorry for your loss. Please know that you are in our thoughts


----------



## Dragonfly

rai said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I have bad pain in my side and I dont know what it is, its making me panic a bit to.
> 
> 
> Me too. It's on my right hand side. Feels really sore.Click to expand...

Left hand side for me, think it was stomach and intestines trapped wind maybe only I never farted it just went away. Lasted a few hours though defo not nice. :cry: Maybe muscles stretching I think I do recall getting that pain under ribs last time but it when I was further on in as my stomach was under my ribs somewhere.


----------



## SilasLove

I am very sorry Mrs October! xx 

I am wishing you and your family the best. x


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies - I am just feeling completely down today.

OH and I are just not seeing eye-to-eye. We don't agree on anything, he thinks I am selfish and I feel he is the selfish one. We each have problems that need to be fixed, but I am just not sure he is willing to fix anything as he doesn't believe he does anything wrong!! :(

I am just feeling as if there is no hope for our relationship anymore. I am getting to where it just kills me to put up with all of it anymore. I love him, which is why we are still together. But sometimes I am just not so sure why anymore. I feel like I am going to throw something special away ... but I just don't know anymore. I want to be with him, I want to work things out ... but he just doesn't see where I am coming from!

There is just soooo much more to the story .. but I just don't want to throw it all on all of you ... I am just feeling completely down & stressed out. So much so I am to the point where I can hardly hold back the tears ... :cry:


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hello ladies! It seems like I only get the chance to check in once a month now! I am so busy with work and so tired when I get home!! :/ We're celebrating our 4 year wedding anniversary this Friday! We are going to do a baby moon/ anniversary trip to Berlin. Has anyone been there before? Any good advice for traveling around there?? Thank you!!!! I hope everyone is doing well :D


----------



## BeachPrincess

Mrs October.. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry. :/


----------



## stacey01

i am so sorry for your loss mrs october :hugs: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

SilasLove said:


> Ladies - I am just feeling completely down today.
> 
> OH and I are just not seeing eye-to-eye. We don't agree on anything, he thinks I am selfish and I feel he is the selfish one. We each have problems that need to be fixed, but I am just not sure he is willing to fix anything as he doesn't believe he does anything wrong!! :(
> 
> I am just feeling as if there is no hope for our relationship anymore. I am getting to where it just kills me to put up with all of it anymore. I love him, which is why we are still together. But sometimes I am just not so sure why anymore. I feel like I am going to throw something special away ... but I just don't know anymore. I want to be with him, I want to work things out ... but he just doesn't see where I am coming from!
> 
> There is just soooo much more to the story .. but I just don't want to throw it all on all of you ... I am just feeling completely down & stressed out. So much so I am to the point where I can hardly hold back the tears ... :cry:

I am really sorry that you are having a bit of a rough time lately hun :hugs: I think at times like these the first step is to talk and listen to each other. Is there any one who can have your little one for a few hours so that you can spend some time together to talk without any interruptions?

I really do hope that one way or another things start to look brighter for you x


----------



## majm1241

Marie1337 said:


> Hi can you please update me to team blue?
> 
> Mrs. October - so sorry for your loss. Please know that you are in our thoughts

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## RachelRae

Yay, welcome to team blue! :hugs:


----------



## Marie1337

Thanks much! :happydance:

Can't wait to meet my little man!


----------



## RachelRae

I'm right there with you! Do you have any name ideas?


----------



## Marie1337

We have the following ones narrowed down...

Ian
Thomas
William
Alexander
Leto

His middle name will be Richard, after my husbands dad who passed away a few years ago.

I figure we will keep working our way through those names and when we meet the little guy we will know which name is his!


----------



## RachelRae

Yeah! Definately, some people just need to see the baby before naming it.


----------



## rowleypolie

Rachel- i loved the name Jaxon for a boy...but i am on team pink! i am thinking Darcy Elizabeth (yes i love Jane Austen novels!)


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel sick and not eating as I have a feeling I am going to have random morning sickness ,. no point on eating till that. :( headache every morning now must be hormones. Scan tomorrow to finish last scan but to be honest i dont think I will go, I know all is ok and I dont feel like it as that woman turned me off the last time with how rough she was. PLus with a full bladder which she says i didnt have and I had i will piss all over her digging than scanner into me and i wouldnt be able to hold what she consideres full as i could have peed in last scan. All I want to know if they will change my date thats all. And its a bad day tomorrow which means I will surely be down with weather,.


----------



## Lolly W

Dragonfly said:


> I feel sick and not eating as I have a feeling I am going to have random morning sickness ,. no point on eating till that. :( headache every morning now must be hormones. Scan tomorrow to finish last scan but to be honest i dont think I will go, I know all is ok and I dont feel like it as that woman turned me off the last time with how rough she was. PLus with a full bladder which she says i didnt have and I had i will piss all over her digging than scanner into me and i wouldnt be able to hold what she consideres full as i could have peed in last scan. All I want to know if they will change my date thats all. And its a bad day tomorrow which means I will surely be down with weather,.

Don't worry about the scan tomorrow hun. You don't have to have a full bladder for your 20 week anyway so at least you won't need a wee. They told me that the 12 week scan is the dating scan and they don't change dates at the anomaly scan. The reason is that, by 20 weeks, genetic factors kick in - like if Dad has long legs or maybe a little bit shorter than average etc. so they wouldn't have an accurate due date from measurements. You should go, I'm sure you'll be fine when you get there and it's fab to see baby again x


----------



## BeachPrincess

Anyone else's boobs leaking all over the place??


----------



## you&me

BeachPrincess said:


> Anyone else's boobs leaking all over the place??

Yep!!! :haha:

They started about 4 weeks ago, now everytime my arm grazes them...it gets wet :growlmad:


----------



## Eskimobabys

yes my boobs have been leaking for a few weeks now! its not fun! but there getting ready for baby! so yay hopefully i have a good supply of milk!


----------



## Dragonfly

Lolly W said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick and not eating as I have a feeling I am going to have random morning sickness ,. no point on eating till that. :( headache every morning now must be hormones. Scan tomorrow to finish last scan but to be honest i dont think I will go, I know all is ok and I dont feel like it as that woman turned me off the last time with how rough she was. PLus with a full bladder which she says i didnt have and I had i will piss all over her digging than scanner into me and i wouldnt be able to hold what she consideres full as i could have peed in last scan. All I want to know if they will change my date thats all. And its a bad day tomorrow which means I will surely be down with weather,.
> 
> Don't worry about the scan tomorrow hun. You don't have to have a full bladder for your 20 week anyway so at least you won't need a wee. They told me that the 12 week scan is the dating scan and they don't change dates at the anomaly scan. The reason is that, by 20 weeks, genetic factors kick in - like if Dad has long legs or maybe a little bit shorter than average etc. so they wouldn't have an accurate due date from measurements. You should go, I'm sure you'll be fine when you get there and it's fab to see baby again xClick to expand...

Thats why I have to go back they couldn't see the brain right because my bladder was empty. No one ever said to me to have a full bladder and they messed up my app so I was waiting for near an hour to be seen ! could have said to me out there to fill it up while I was waiting but they had my time at 1.15 and told me 4.10 on my card! so I was lucky to get a scan at all. I had my 20 week scan already, all was ok apart from her ramming that scanner about in to me to get baby to move so she could see head, which I dont see how she couldnt i could! So I really cant be arsed going back to see her again to be honest, getting a scan isnt going to make any different to my baby apart from put me out as I have to get in my bros car and then take william and fight with my bro to let me have my sons car seat as he is having some sort of creepy thing where he wants to keep it and we have to ask him can we have our car seat as we want to go out with someone else and he just is in his bed all the time. 

and breath! :cry:

And my placenta is in the way of my cervix and they say it may move but its not and having scans now wont make it move! last scan is the one that tells and I hope they dont put me through ;labour again if they know fine well like last time I did that my baby was going to come out the run roof.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Mine started leaking about a week ago. About 2 days ago they started leaking BAD when I lay on my side.. My husband was giving me a back massage last night.. My arm felt wet.. I got up and I was soaked!! AHHH!!!!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

dragonfly.. I wish I could give you a hug!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

And my mum ! serioulsy am sick of her and my dads offending at any dam thing I do or say. This time they seem me saying I was born here in Ireland but had a foreeign name. That was offensive to them as i was denying my dutch heritage, what heritage I was born here, i dont speak dutch and I went to school and worked here all my life so what If I say the truth that I was born here is that a prob? and because I hagte their choice of bully worthy names which I got one and was bullied all my life even my bro was to that offends them . So I hpoe next row wont be the why dont I call my daughter if i have one Pineapple short cake strawberry Insert un pronounacle spellable name)!(exaggeration) or something! 

I wonder who gave birth me or my mum here!


----------



## SilasLove

Cocobelle said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - I am just feeling completely down today.
> 
> OH and I are just not seeing eye-to-eye. We don't agree on anything, he thinks I am selfish and I feel he is the selfish one. We each have problems that need to be fixed, but I am just not sure he is willing to fix anything as he doesn't believe he does anything wrong!! :(
> 
> I am just feeling as if there is no hope for our relationship anymore. I am getting to where it just kills me to put up with all of it anymore. I love him, which is why we are still together. But sometimes I am just not so sure why anymore. I feel like I am going to throw something special away ... but I just don't know anymore. I want to be with him, I want to work things out ... but he just doesn't see where I am coming from!
> 
> There is just soooo much more to the story .. but I just don't want to throw it all on all of you ... I am just feeling completely down & stressed out. So much so I am to the point where I can hardly hold back the tears ... :cry:
> 
> I am really sorry that you are having a bit of a rough time lately hun :hugs: I think at times like these the first step is to talk and listen to each other. Is there any one who can have your little one for a few hours so that you can spend some time together to talk without any interruptions?
> 
> I really do hope that one way or another things start to look brighter for you xClick to expand...

Thank you! I am feeling much, much better today. We talked last night ... he always makes me feel better when we have a civilized conversation.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> And my mum ! serioulsy am sick of her and my dads offending at any dam thing I do or say. This time they seem me saying I was born here in Ireland but had a foreeign name. That was offensive to them as i was denying my dutch heritage, what heritage I was born here, i dont speak dutch and I went to school and worked here all my life so what If I say the truth that I was born here is that a prob? and because I hagte their choice of bully worthy names which I got one and was bullied all my life even my bro was to that offends them . So I hpoe next row wont be the why dont I call my daughter if i have one Pineapple short cake strawberry Insert un pronounacle spellable name)!(exaggeration) or something!
> 
> I wonder who gave birth me or my mum here!

I am sorry you are having such a hard time with your mom. I hope she either stops nagging at you, or gets some sense about things.


----------



## Dragonfly

well since my son has been born she acts no different despite even being banned from my house on several occasions because of her mouth. She will not change she has stated that, I do not call her and she for some reason called me. I am not trying to impress her any more she may deal width the fact she isnt and never has got along with me just because she decided to try and pay attention to me now I have a son. Our son is not allowed down at her house, we have a lot of factors for deciding that. She has ruined it herself. Her mum , my gran was a lovely person that looked after me. She is not like my gran and even my aunts dont know where the heck she came from she is so cold. I amn still in a mood over her! why cant I just let it go over my head like anyone else would would do stuff like that. She is the only person that truly winds me up.


----------



## SilasLove

Most likely because she is your mother and she gave birth to you and all that jazz.

I mean, she is supposed to be one of the main people who support you in your life, and she is not doing that. So, I can imagine it is not easy to let that go and just say you don't care and really mean it. I mean, you mean it ... but it doesn't make everything ok.

I can understand all of it a little, as my mother is something else entirely as well.


----------



## Dragonfly

This is the woman who would throw her plate of food at me just because she hated the site of me when I had to move back home a few years ago after a breakup,then took thousands off me when I sold my house and said it wasnt enough so spread rumours to my whole family that I was a herion addicts and to anyone that would listen. She constantly calls me stupid to everyone she meets including me and has leaned to call my son stupid and I near tore her face off for that, she beats anout the bush and makes out that he isnt doing things on time when he is well ahead of other babies. She is very selfish and her weight shows how greedy of a person she is as she screams like a child if someone eats one more bun than they should because they where hers. The amount of crap she told me when I was young I wouldnt ever say to my children,. She twists and poisons things and selects things to hear that where not even said. She makes up things that happened and denies real events ever took place. She poisnined my autiustic sis against the rest the fam by telling her we where all bad people when she was young, now she is violent and slaps my mum which in my eyes is payback as she wouldnt lift a hand to anyone else as we would kick her ass but my mum takes it and blames her autism. My brother is covered in bruises as he is a man and cant do anything about it. I told her my ex raped and beat me she says that was my fault, each time I was dumped she asked what did I do when I was upset. I was out at the age of 17 with an abuser she pushed me on just to get me out. She did things like let me bleed with a broken nose because i got in her way of shopping and dragged me about down town with a cloths on my face telling people how stupid I was. Now my nose cant be fixed,god knows how many time i ran away and wasnt noticed,. never cared. Just ignored it and when i was a child i thought my name was go away! told me family hated me because i was a girl and they wanted more boys, girls are no good so i never spoke to my dads side for that. 

And now she wants to interfere! I think not! her advice and nastiness is not welcome in my home.


----------



## SilasLove

I really do not blame you. Your mother sounds ... I don't even have the words! It sounds like she should never had been allowed to have children.


----------



## Dragonfly

I really dont know why she bothered when she clearly didnt want to look after them or anything that happened after birth. Thank goodness for my gran when she was alive. Family vids mum is not in them, is working or watching tv ignoring everyone. No pics of her and kids and if there is she has her head in the paper. Dad is a good dad but was working most the time to and did try his best even though my mum would be in a jealous rage about me having my dad to myself. We went out together a few years ago on bikes and she would call and call and call none stop demanding my dad come home and just saying I was taking him away. So we barely speak now.


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry for your loss Mrs October :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Love your avatar pic Beach Princess!! :D

Sorry too hear your mum is messing u about so much DF - last thing you need really isnt it!?

Ive just booked a holiday :happydance: Going too Menorca to see my folks for 5 days in Sept - I'll be 31 weeks preggers - but only a 2 hr flight so I should be ok as long as I wear flight socks and move around regularly :D
Just so glad Im getting a break - last one for a long time I guess!? Especially as my last hol got cancelled in April thanks to the volcanic ash!! :grr:

Lol xx

ps 3,3,3 to go!! (as in 3 mths, 3 weeks, 3 days :happydance:)


----------



## chella

Im so sorry to hear ur sad news mrs october sending hugs and thoughts are with u xxxxxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well im due on the 1st so would be one of the first November sparklers to say this but...

"Im Viable"

:D


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> Well im due on the 1st so would be one of the first November sparklers to say this but...
> 
> "Im Viable"
> 
> :D

WHOOP WHOOP! My turn tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Another 2 weeks for viable here. 

Canceled my app today, they didnt even have it wrote in anyway but since i have no way there and had a blazing row with OH this morning and very upset over something else I am glad I aint going. So very very angry today at him. I feel like I am flogging a dead horse.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cocobelle said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Well im due on the 1st so would be one of the first November sparklers to say this but...
> 
> "Im Viable"
> 
> :D
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP! My turn tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!!! Stay in there longer tho little bubs!! :happydance::flower:


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on v-day ladies! I still have a little over a week to go. :)


----------



## Happyhayley

It's Tuesday which means I move up a week :) I have 3 more weeks till I'm viable. I feel the baby moving around so much more. My husband painted my older boys new room yesterday from pale pink to manly blue. and his sheets are apparently in at the store I ordered them from so I'm excited about that. 

We also have officially picked his name. We even bought a wooden letter H to hang in my sons old room where his letter B for Benjamin is being moved to his new room...

Henry James Young


----------



## Eskimobabys

i got a week to Go lol but Happy V-day to u boc!


----------



## lolpants

Happy V day!!
Mine's Friday - but like u said - baby better hold on a lot longer yet!!! Especially as Im going on holiday end of August!!

Like the name Hayley :D Its great putting a name to the bump isn't it??

Lol xx


----------



## Lolly W

Happyhayley said:


> It's Tuesday which means I move up a week :) I have 3 more weeks till I'm viable. I feel the baby moving around so much more. My husband painted my older boys new room yesterday from pale pink to manly blue. and his sheets are apparently in at the store I ordered them from so I'm excited about that.
> 
> We also have officially picked his name. We even bought a wooden letter H to hang in my sons old room where his letter B for Benjamin is being moved to his new room...
> 
> Henry James Young

Lovely name Hayley, we have decided on Olivia May Watson


----------



## vaniilla

Happy Vday ladies :happydance: mine is tomorrow can't wait :flower: 

really hoping the weather cools down soon!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Eskimobabys said:


> i got a week to Go lol but Happy V-day to u boc!

Thanks!!

I cannot believe its less 3 more weeks and im off to Third Tri :wacko:

One by one u will all follow me over tho. Seems like only yesterday i was dying to get to 12 weeks, crazy!!

But now im getting a little scared, the labour is fast approaching!!:dohh:


----------



## anna matronic

Happyhayley said:


> It's Tuesday which means I move up a week :) I have 3 more weeks till I'm viable. I feel the baby moving around so much more. My husband painted my older boys new room yesterday from pale pink to manly blue. and his sheets are apparently in at the store I ordered them from so I'm excited about that.
> 
> We also have officially picked his name. We even bought a wooden letter H to hang in my sons old room where his letter B for Benjamin is being moved to his new room...
> 
> Henry James Young

I have chosen Henry too :)

Although I may change my mind as have a few others I like!!


----------



## happigail

hey guys do we make our V days when we hit 24 weeks exactly or 23 weeks but in the 24th week... eg: 23w1d 23w2d etc????!!!


----------



## Bambi1985

Lolly W said:


> Lovely name Hayley, we have decided on Olivia May Watson

We've more or less decided on Olivia too, it' the only name we can both agree on at the moment. I also wanted May/Mae as a middle name but OH isn't very keen on it.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

We decided on Madelyn Laneya a long time ago! lol. I knew my lo was a girl...just had a feeling, and all the boys names we picked out just never really stuck. So now I get my little Maddy :) My MIL is pretty mad though that we arent including her name in the baby's. Laneya is my moms name. I have her moms name as my middle name so I though I would keep the tradition going and have Madelyn's name be her's. 

I had a bad dream last night though. Dreamt she came in August and DH was no where I could call him or get hold of him...it scared me. Then the other night I dreamt that I had 4 boys in my tummy....FOUR! They did the whole Breaking Dawn thing(*twilight book thing*) Where the baby rips out of my stomach...freaked me out! I need a new brain i think...anyone else having crazy dreams?


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies! I can _officially_ see LO kicking from outside. :dance:

This surely means that OH could feel her kicking, right? He isn't patient at all, so we haven't really tried lately.


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ Me too how cool is it? She mainly does it when im in the bath...my husband has seen it too, so awesome.

Happigail i think V day is 24 weeks exactly. :)


----------



## jennyellen13

i can see bubs kicking from outside too and the day i saw it so did my oh and thats the same day he felt her too! xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yeh my husband has felt her kick quite a few times now :) He loves it.


----------



## Dragonfly

I used to lie against OH back and he got kicked all night long with William. He even got pushed out of the bed near the end he was so strong.


----------



## Cocobelle

And its *24 weeks *for me now :happydance: 

I just could never see me this far down the road way back in 1st tri and now its just weeks until I am in 3rd tri! I think it is only just starting to dawn on me that I am actually going to have a baby :haha:

I can feel 'Herbert' kicking from the outside and my husband has felt it too, but it is not as strong as it should be as I have an anterior placenta and it covers the front of my tummy. So those kicks we do feel must be pretty hard to get through!

As for names, we have a sort of list of both girls and boys names, we do need to start shortlisting it a bit more but we wont make the final decision until we meet the little one. Until then, he/she will be known as Herbert. Although can I confess and say I am getting really attached to the name Bertie :rofl: 

Hubby is not amused!

Have a good day all x


----------



## BeachPrincess

We've seen ROo kick outside since 14 weeks!! It went from tiny thumps to seeing full arms, legs, butts, heads, and so in moving in slow motion!!


----------



## Lenka

Hey girls. Today is a scan day for me...my turn to feel aprehensive nervous etc...but I don't..what will be, will be...i can feel baby moving about, so hopefully he/she is ok. We are staying on team yellow and going to ask the sonsgrapher to be careful not to show us private parts in case we can see:)

I am not worried, becuase yeasterday I had the most devastating day ever....been to court re my 2 children and my ex seeking custody/access.....all turned out well in the end....apart from he is not allowed to have any contact with my LOs what so ever until after full CAFCASS report comes back.... it was devastating to hear some of the things from, his past I didn't know about until my solicitor produced the documents....

So, going back to my scan, in the light of recent events, I think what will be - will be...

God bless you all xx


----------



## SilasLove

Lenka, I am sorry. It seems as if you have a lot going on. I hope things work out for you!

In a bit of pain today ... ugh, not sure exactly why. But pain in the lady region, as well as on my right side. :(

My DS is driving me nutso already today!! :wacko: He is just EVERYWHERE and in to everything.

23 weeks today! Only 1 week left! :dance:


----------



## happigail

ShanandBoc said:


> ^ Me too how cool is it? She mainly does it when im in the bath...my husband has seen it too, so awesome.
> 
> Happigail i think V day is 24 weeks exactly. :)

Thank you so much buddy, I tend to always get lost in forums, I appreciate you noticing my question!! 3 weeks to go!! wooooo!


----------



## happigail

Lenka said:


> Hey girls. Today is a scan day for me...my turn to feel aprehensive nervous etc...but I don't..what will be, will be...i can feel baby moving about, so hopefully he/she is ok. We are staying on team yellow and going to ask the sonsgrapher to be careful not to show us private parts in case we can see:)
> 
> I am not worried, becuase yeasterday I had the most devastating day ever....been to court re my 2 children and my ex seeking custody/access.....all turned out well in the end....apart from he is not allowed to have any contact with my LOs what so ever until after full CAFCASS report comes back.... it was devastating to hear some of the things from, his past I didn't know about until my solicitor produced the documents....
> 
> So, going back to my scan, in the light of recent events, I think what will be - will be...
> 
> God bless you all xx

A great way to be, good for you and thank god he's an ex and court seems to be the best thing, now your kids can be protected from him. x


----------



## Lenka

Thank you happigail and silas, i feel freed for now!

Just back from my scan!!! It was AMAZING!!!!! The baby is perfect, everything is in the right places:) We had to go out and come back, because it decided to fall asleep and the lady couldn't get his spine measurements. When we came back, she/he was hanging upside down lol, folded in half, legs straight along his tummy :) quite long legs...saying that daddy is 6'3'' , no wonder :)

We are on team YELLOW! Can't wait for the surprise :)

How is everyone today?


----------



## Imalia

I don't think I ever made it onto the front page, but if I did, I need to be taken off. 20 week scan today showed no fetal heartbeat, have been given mifepristone and need to go back on friday to finish things off.


----------



## SilasLove

Lenka said:


> Thank you happigail and silas, i feel freed for now!
> 
> Just back from my scan!!! It was AMAZING!!!!! The baby is perfect, everything is in the right places:) We had to go out and come back, because it decided to fall asleep and the lady couldn't get his spine measurements. When we came back, she/he was hanging upside down lol, folded in half, legs straight along his tummy :) quite long legs...saying that daddy is 6'3'' , no wonder :)
> 
> We are on team YELLOW! Can't wait for the surprise :)
> 
> How is everyone today?

Aw, what a naughty baby! :D Congrats on the positive scan (and staying on team yellow!).

I am good today, feeling a lot less sore than this morning. But I have resorted to putting my LO in baby jail (Or rather playpen, lol) as he was driving me INSANE. :wacko:

Of course .. the whining may just be worse.


----------



## SilasLove

Imalia said:


> I don't think I ever made it onto the front page, but if I did, I need to be taken off. 20 week scan today showed no fetal heartbeat, have been given mifepristone and need to go back on friday to finish things off.

:hugs: I am very sorry Imalia. I hope that you are doing ok.


----------



## Lenka

Imalia said:


> I don't think I ever made it onto the front page, but if I did, I need to be taken off. 20 week scan today showed no fetal heartbeat, have been given mifepristone and need to go back on friday to finish things off.

omg. I am so sorry Imalia...so sorry...m thoughts are with ou and your family...xxxxxxxxxx:hug::hug:


----------



## Mumtobe1985

Imalia said:


> I don't think I ever made it onto the front page, but if I did, I need to be taken off. 20 week scan today showed no fetal heartbeat, have been given mifepristone and need to go back on friday to finish things off.

hey hunni i am so sorry for your loss didnt want to read and run xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Imalia said:


> I don't think I ever made it onto the front page, but if I did, I need to be taken off. 20 week scan today showed no fetal heartbeat, have been given mifepristone and need to go back on friday to finish things off.

Oh no I am so sorry. :cry:


----------



## Lenka

SilasLove said:


> Lenka said:
> 
> 
> Thank you happigail and silas, i feel freed for now!
> 
> Just back from my scan!!! It was AMAZING!!!!! The baby is perfect, everything is in the right places:) We had to go out and come back, because it decided to fall asleep and the lady couldn't get his spine measurements. When we came back, she/he was hanging upside down lol, folded in half, legs straight along his tummy :) quite long legs...saying that daddy is 6'3'' , no wonder :)
> 
> We are on team YELLOW! Can't wait for the surprise :)
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Aw, what a naughty baby! :D Congrats on the positive scan (and staying on team yellow!).
> 
> I am good today, feeling a lot less sore than this morning. But I have resorted to putting my LO in baby jail (Or rather playpen, lol) as he was driving me INSANE. :wacko:
> 
> Of course .. the whining may just be worse.Click to expand...

O gosh, I know what it's like hun...I had my first 2 little ones just 13 months apart....It was should I say a challange. There were days when I could scream and cry, hiding in the loft! But, regular breaks and naps when baby naps, some walks help....even when you are havily pregnant...also accept all the help you are offered and use it wisely, i.e. not cleaning or cooking, but having "me" relaxing time....It will al be worth it in the end! Espesially when the 2 start fighting!!! lol xxx


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey i know this sounds a little thick bu when do the first girls moves over to 3rd trimester and how many weeks do you normally move over to third?? xx


----------



## Mumtobe1985

Lenka said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenka said:
> 
> 
> Thank you happigail and silas, i feel freed for now!
> 
> Just back from my scan!!! It was AMAZING!!!!! The baby is perfect, everything is in the right places:) We had to go out and come back, because it decided to fall asleep and the lady couldn't get his spine measurements. When we came back, she/he was hanging upside down lol, folded in half, legs straight along his tummy :) quite long legs...saying that daddy is 6'3'' , no wonder :)
> 
> We are on team YELLOW! Can't wait for the surprise :)
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Aw, what a naughty baby! :D Congrats on the positive scan (and staying on team yellow!).
> 
> I am good today, feeling a lot less sore than this morning. But I have resorted to putting my LO in baby jail (Or rather playpen, lol) as he was driving me INSANE. :wacko:
> 
> Of course .. the whining may just be worse.Click to expand...
> 
> O gosh, I know what it's like hun...I had my first 2 little ones just 13 months apart....It was should I say a challange. There were days when I could scream and cry, hiding in the loft! But, regular breaks and naps when baby naps, some walks help....even when you are havily pregnant...also accept all the help you are offered and use it wisely, i.e. not cleaning or cooking, but having "me" relaxing time....It will al be worth it in the end! Espesially when the 2 start fighting!!! lol xxxClick to expand...

hey i had the same problem although she wouldnt let the sonographer look her mouth on both scans she has been asleep upside down when she was woken up for the second time she decided to put both hands up againt her face and bring her lanky legs right over her head as if she knew what they were trying to do!! think the sonographer was getting frustrated as i was laughing at her hiding lol our little girls dad is 6'5 so she is gonna be a tall baby xx


----------



## makeithappen

hey girls hope your all well!

the last few days ive been a worry freak as baby wasnt really moving/kicking like he/she had been! i was really scared that something wasnt right but today baby is back in action :wohoo: such a relief! funny how our little ones have us worry warts already!!


----------



## anna matronic

Imalia, am so so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Well I spoke to my midwife re maternity pay. No shifting her so I get the shitty deal. Not the end of the world and have time to prepare myself. but still a shitter as will be down by about 2 grand. But it is only 12 weeks worth that I lose so hey hum. That is probs the ONLY shit thing to happen in my pregnancy as everything else seems to going alright.

He isn;t kicking too much though which is worrying me! Stills moves everyday and felt him about half an hour ago but I thought it should be getting more regular and stronger by now :(

On a happy note, my sister announced her :bfp: today :happydance: She suffered a miscarriage at 21 weeks last year and another mmc in January this year. But she is ready to again, due in March so very early days!! So excited as will be in the same year as my lo and it will be nice having cousins that are 5 months apart :)

So I am happy :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

Imalia said:


> I don't think I ever made it onto the front page, but if I did, I need to be taken off. 20 week scan today showed no fetal heartbeat, have been given mifepristone and need to go back on friday to finish things off.

....omg im so sorry :hugs::cry: thats not fair.


----------



## weezyweu

3 hours til v day Yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeithappen

weezyweu said:


> 3 hours til v day Yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SNAP!!!!!!!!! ive just said the very same thing to DH!! its a great feeling! :cloud9:


----------



## Lenka

Mumtobe1985 said:


> hey i had the same problem although she wouldnt let the sonographer look her mouth on both scans she has been asleep upside down when she was woken up for the second time she decided to put both hands up againt her face and bring her lanky legs right over her head as if she knew what they were trying to do!! think the sonographer was getting frustrated as i was laughing at her hiding lol our little girls dad is 6'5 so she is gonna be a tall baby xx

he he, it's amazing what they can do isn't it??? I wish I was a millionaire and had a ultrasound machine at home lol although i think the anticipation of meeting your baby is better than seeing it every day! 

I am soo soo relieved...

Well on another note, I have applied for another internal job last week...so waiting at least for an interview letter! the wages are nearly double and the post is HOMEBASED! How good is that?!!! Need to be super organised though...but hey, its the best, saving on travel to work, everytime you go out of your front door will be connected to business so expences paid...fingers crossed.
And as job is internal, I will still get my maternity paid as it is classed as continous service.... so want it......


----------



## Lenka

anna matronic said:


> Imalia, am so so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> 
> Well I spoke to my midwife re maternity pay. No shifting her so I get the shitty deal. Not the end of the world and have time to prepare myself. but still a shitter as will be down by about 2 grand. But it is only 12 weeks worth that I lose so hey hum. That is probs the ONLY shit thing to happen in my pregnancy as everything else seems to going alright.
> 
> He isn;t kicking too much though which is worrying me! Stills moves everyday and felt him about half an hour ago but I thought it should be getting more regular and stronger by now :(
> 
> On a happy note, my sister announced her :bfp: today :happydance: She suffered a miscarriage at 21 weeks last year and another mmc in January this year. But she is ready to again, due in March so very early days!! So excited as will be in the same year as my lo and it will be nice having cousins that are 5 months apart :)
> 
> So I am happy :D

Aw well, one of those things...hopefuly tax credits will fill the void?... glad everything esle is fine and congrats to your sister and happy healthy 9 month to her xxx3rd time lucky xx


----------



## Dragonfly

My ticker moves up tomorrow :)


----------



## anna matronic

Lenka said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Imalia, am so so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> 
> Well I spoke to my midwife re maternity pay. No shifting her so I get the shitty deal. Not the end of the world and have time to prepare myself. but still a shitter as will be down by about 2 grand. But it is only 12 weeks worth that I lose so hey hum. That is probs the ONLY shit thing to happen in my pregnancy as everything else seems to going alright.
> 
> He isn;t kicking too much though which is worrying me! Stills moves everyday and felt him about half an hour ago but I thought it should be getting more regular and stronger by now :(
> 
> On a happy note, my sister announced her :bfp: today :happydance: She suffered a miscarriage at 21 weeks last year and another mmc in January this year. But she is ready to again, due in March so very early days!! So excited as will be in the same year as my lo and it will be nice having cousins that are 5 months apart :)
> 
> So I am happy :D
> 
> Aw well, one of those things...hopefuly tax credits will fill the void?... glad everything esle is fine and congrats to your sister and happy healthy 9 month to her xxx3rd time lucky xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, tax credits will certainly boost it but and I can claim housing benefit too whilst on mat leave (although dunno how landlord will feel about that!!) So it is not the end of the world! I have about a grand saved up and will get £500 ssmg after he comes. I will just have to be very careful :)

I really hope this beany sticks for my sis as she has had a really shit year!! she has one daughter who is 4 years old so will be a big sister :D


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry for your loss Imalia :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Imalia said:


> I don't think I ever made it onto the front page, but if I did, I need to be taken off. 20 week scan today showed no fetal heartbeat, have been given mifepristone and need to go back on friday to finish things off.

:cry: :hug: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeachPrincess

I have a question.. I just made a thread and got one response.. leaky boobie ladies... :blush:

Mine won't stop leaking.. It feels so much better to squeeze the fluid out. My husband teases me and tells me to stop milking myself, and the baby will starve!! LOL!!! Is it possible to damage something or stop milk supply sooner?? I have been googling for a bit. I am going to call the doctor in the morning!! 

P.S. I go to 3rd trimester Friday!! Can't wait to see all of you lovely ladies there!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

Imalia said:


> I don't think I ever made it onto the front page, but if I did, I need to be taken off. 20 week scan today showed no fetal heartbeat, have been given mifepristone and need to go back on friday to finish things off.

Aw, hun. I just saw this post. I wish I could give you a hug. I am sorry.


----------



## Dragonfly

BeachPrincess said:


> I have a question.. I just made a thread and got one response.. leaky boobie ladies... :blush:
> 
> Mine won't stop leaking.. It feels so much better to squeeze the fluid out. My husband teases me and tells me to stop milking myself, and the baby will starve!! LOL!!! Is it possible to damage something or stop milk supply sooner?? I have been googling for a bit. I am going to call the doctor in the morning!!
> 
> P.S. I go to 3rd trimester Friday!! Can't wait to see all of you lovely ladies there!!!!!!!

nope you cant damage them far as I know just get breast pads. Its natural its mostly colostrum. Theres more when your baby is born and if you breastfeed you leak for a while till your body knows how much to make for baby. Siliva from baby tells your nipples what your baby needs and how much, our bodies are very smart.


----------



## makeithappen

BeachPrincess said:


> I have a question.. I just made a thread and got one response.. leaky boobie ladies... :blush:
> 
> Mine won't stop leaking.. It feels so much better to squeeze the fluid out. My husband teases me and tells me to stop milking myself, and the baby will starve!! LOL!!! Is it possible to damage something or stop milk supply sooner?? I have been googling for a bit. I am going to call the doctor in the morning!!
> 
> P.S. I go to 3rd trimester Friday!! Can't wait to see all of you lovely ladies there!!!!!!!

i thought 3rd tri was from 27 weeks?? anyone know?? :shrug:


----------



## Cocobelle

I think it is from 27 weeks so not long for us now!


----------



## Cocobelle

I am so sorry for your loss Imalia, I can't imagine what you are going through :hugs:


----------



## makeithappen

Cocobelle said:


> I think it is from 27 weeks so not long for us now!

yeah thats what i thought! i know i cant believe it :wacko: its flying by! feels great to be viable today :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey now this sound really thick what is your V day?? xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Viable day, happens at 24 weeks and its the time your baby can live outside the womb or if born now has a better chance of survival. 

My ticker has moved up a box! I think its 28 weeks for third tri? near there!


----------



## BeachPrincess

makeithappen said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I have a question.. I just made a thread and got one response.. leaky boobie ladies... :blush:
> 
> Mine won't stop leaking.. It feels so much better to squeeze the fluid out. My husband teases me and tells me to stop milking myself, and the baby will starve!! LOL!!! Is it possible to damage something or stop milk supply sooner?? I have been googling for a bit. I am going to call the doctor in the morning!!
> 
> P.S. I go to 3rd trimester Friday!! Can't wait to see all of you lovely ladies there!!!!!!!
> 
> i thought 3rd tri was from 27 weeks?? anyone know?? :shrug:Click to expand...


I don't know what I was thinking last night!! LOL! I think it IS 27 weeks, too!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

I know where I got the 3rd trimester from.. My damn baby journal says it starts at 24 weeks... I feel like an idiot..


----------



## makeithappen

BeachPrincess said:


> I know where I got the 3rd trimester from.. My damn baby journal says it starts at 24 weeks... I feel like an idiot..

aww dont feel like an idiot :hugs:! i was hoping you were right :haha:! just means we have to keep sneaking peaks over there for an other few weeks before we can officially be members :thumbup: wont be long going in!


----------



## BeachPrincess

makeithappen said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I know where I got the 3rd trimester from.. My damn baby journal says it starts at 24 weeks... I feel like an idiot..
> 
> aww dont feel like an idiot :hugs:! i was hoping you were right :haha:! just means we have to keep sneaking peaks over there for an other few weeks before we can officially be members :thumbup: wont be long going in!Click to expand...

LOL! I started sneaking peaks last night! :D


----------



## makeithappen

i started today!! read some birth stories :cloud9: although im nervous, i really really cant wait! it will be soooo surreal to be over in 3rd tri! i cant wait til im reading november sparklers birth stories :happydance: gona be amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

Our 4 year anniversary is tomorrow along with the 6 month mark!!! :happydance::happydance: One of the girls I work with is being enduced today! I started to freak out to my husband a bit today! he was laughing at me!!


----------



## makeithappen

aww hope all goes well for her! i know what you mean, as its getting closer the reality is sinking in!! we're gona be mummies in a few months time :wohoo:


----------



## you&me

I peek every now and then at first tri...which scares me still with all the stories of bleeds, make me wonder how I got through those first 12 weeks and stayed sane!!

And I look in third tri :wacko: that place is scary...it's when babies like actually come.

I think I might like to stay in second tri right til the very end, it seems the least worrying and scary tri out of them all!!


----------



## makeithappen

I remember peaking over here in 2nd tri while i was still in first and i was scared too.....but when we all got here together it wasnt so bad :thumbup:! so i think wen we all arrive in 3rd tri it will feel right! the last lap of the race eh?! hard to believe we're all almost there!


----------



## BeachPrincess

I can't believe it's almost here! I can't wait to see everyone's little ones soon!!!! <3


----------



## anna matronic

I have been reading third tri a bit too. I suppose once your 20 week scan is out the way things get less relevent in 2nd tri, just the 25 wk mw appointment then we are done!! Mine is on 3rd August when I will be 26 weeks cos I am on hols so I think I will go to third tri just after that. But I have heard from a few peeps that third tri when you are only 27-30 weeks is scary stuff and a bit of a limbo period!!

Well I am a tad pissed off today. I work with some great people BUT they are using my pregnancy as a reason to try and bump me off school trips (we have staffing problems!) and it is getting on my nerves :( 

Still at least I get 7 months off soon :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I just go about any section I even post in the teen one. Today I have a tooth ache :( notihng new there. I hate my teeth and sick of looking after them for them to just fall out. Always a dam back tooth to. And I dont go to dentist till after baby I dont want needles and they wont do without.


----------



## weezyweu

At last v day!!!! It seemed so long away and now its here.


----------



## Mumtobe1985

omg i have just noticed january jelly beans are over in second tri they have prob been here for ages lol must mean feb is long behind them xx


----------



## makeithappen

i know everything just moves along so fast! it'll be a year tomorrow from i had my first ever postitive pregnancy test (which ended in a mmc :cry:) i just cant believe its a year, i rememeber every detail like it was yesterday and im soooooooooo grateful for where i am today :cloud9:


----------



## BeachPrincess

Dragonfly said:


> I just go about any section I even post in the teen one. Today I have a tooth ache :( notihng new there. I hate my teeth and sick of looking after them for them to just fall out. Always a dam back tooth to. And I dont go to dentist till after baby I dont want needles and they wont do without.

What's going on with your teeth? that's my specialty.. I work in mouths for a living!


----------



## Dragonfly

They are just bad, always looked after them made no difference. And last pregnancy I was sick so much I lost some. They jusy crap. Started when I was young my mum never brushed any of her kids teeth or taught us how. I only started when i was a teen as thats when I copped on (very embarrassing). I just ask now for teeth to be removed I have to many years of pain with them. front teeth are sort of ok its back ones. Dentist did say last time I was a step away from gum disease and pregnancy speeds that up, and that was before this pregnancy so I guess i am fecked. On another note my 16 year old sis has way less teeth than me! go mum! And my mums teeth are immaculate.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Do they have fluoride in the water where you live? Bad teeth aren't genetic, even though a lot of people think they are. It's based on decay... If you brush and floss enough. A lot of people don't know that you can get cavities in between your teeth from not flossing. Fluoride helps remineralize soft spots that can turn in to cavities. Teeth usually break off when there's decay underneath.. It's soft dentin under hard/soft enamel. I need to wash some stuff out of my hair.. I'll be back in a few.


----------



## anna matronic

I am the same!! Have had bad teeth since I was a kid!! My teeth rotted due to Ribena (which was apparently sugarfree and now we know is not!!)

I am taking full advantage of free dental treatment :)


----------



## Dragonfly

BeachPrincess said:


> Do they have fluoride in the water where you live? Bad teeth aren't genetic, even though a lot of people think they are. It's based on decay... If you brush and floss enough. A lot of people don't know that you can get cavities in between your teeth from not flossing. Fluoride helps remineralize soft spots that can turn in to cavities. Teeth usually break off when there's decay underneath.. It's soft dentin under hard/soft enamel. I need to wash some stuff out of my hair.. I'll be back in a few.

 I use floride tooth paste for sensitive teeth. I do floss also to no avail and use all manners of mouth wash the damage was done and continues. Part of my front tooth is missing and I cant smile any more :cry:
Theres nothing anyone can do apart from take them out as they get sore, theres really no back teeth at all. One thats sore is a broken one. I have no enamel left on my teeth I lost that long time ago probably being sick more than 4 times a day for 9 months. Even my dentist said there's nothing I can do apart from keep em clean which is what I do already.


----------



## marinewife101

Did anyone else get told that there baby is measuring a week to a week and a half bigger than what there due-date is and that they may get there due-date moved up??
My due-date is November 24th.. so im 21 weeks 1 day
but they might change it because he is measuring 22 weeks 2 days.. and change my due-date to November 19th??


----------



## anna matronic

No! My bubs was measuring ahead, on average and behind and all different things. His stomach is due way before his femur :haha:


----------



## marinewife101

lol everything is measuring 22 weeks 2 days.. exact almost maybe a day diff =)


----------



## SilasLove

My OH told me last night that he felt I was the only woman in the world who probably cared if he felt the baby move or not. He just doesn't believe other women care about it! They do right?? I am not the only one??

He proceeded to tell me that he doesn't feel it is as special this time as it is our 2nd baby. I know he is having issues dealing with the fact that we are having another so soon, but so am I. Doesn't mean I want to jip my child in any way! I still enjoy her kicks and flutters ... bleh. It is just ridiculous. 

I really hope he starts coming around soon ...


----------



## TySonNMe

Mine was measuring ahead too, but I don't think they'll move the date up. He might just be a big baby or long as me and his daddy are tall.


----------



## marinewife101

i make sure my oh feels michael moving around lol im very annoying about it because he missed the first pregnancy because he was in iraq.. and her birth as well so im making sure he feels and notices every lil change haha..


----------



## hinkybinky

My DH is feeling quite peeved that he hasn't felt the baby yet - I keep being CONVINCED he'll be able to feel the kicks, as I am sure I can feel them from the outside. But whenever he tries to feel either bubs goes quiet, or I feel a HUGE kick and say "you must have felt THAT!" and he just shakes his head and looks glum. I really hope it happens soon, I think he's getting too disheartened to even bother trying now :cry:


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hinkybinky said:


> My DH is feeling quite peeved that he hasn't felt the baby yet - I keep being CONVINCED he'll be able to feel the kicks, as I am sure I can feel them from the outside. But whenever he tries to feel either bubs goes quiet, or I feel a HUGE kick and say "you must have felt THAT!" and he just shakes his head and looks glum. I really hope it happens soon, I think he's getting too disheartened to even bother trying now :cry:

i totaly know what you mean hun i am positve i can feel her kicking from the outside and he just cant xx


----------



## hinkybinky

Mumtobe1985 said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> My DH is feeling quite peeved that he hasn't felt the baby yet - I keep being CONVINCED he'll be able to feel the kicks, as I am sure I can feel them from the outside. But whenever he tries to feel either bubs goes quiet, or I feel a HUGE kick and say "you must have felt THAT!" and he just shakes his head and looks glum. I really hope it happens soon, I think he's getting too disheartened to even bother trying now :cry:
> 
> i totaly know what you mean hun i am positve i can feel her kicking from the outside and he just cant xxClick to expand...

I'm sure it will happen soon for both of us. I have an anterior placenta so I think bubs is just kicking that!


----------



## Dragonfly

marinewife101 said:


> Did anyone else get told that there baby is measuring a week to a week and a half bigger than what there due-date is and that they may get there due-date moved up??
> My due-date is November 24th.. so im 21 weeks 1 day
> but they might change it because he is measuring 22 weeks 2 days.. and change my due-date to November 19th??

My due date is 16th but they measured the 25th and I dont know if they will change as they said within 10 days. With william it was a few less days like 4 days after due date. 
So I think this one is a girl as its smaller, I am not as big as last time. They never actually said about measurements to me I have my app in sep to ask all that. Seems ages away. I am leaving it the 16th anyway and when I get to the end when I am over due I will change my ticker as its only a few days. And I know what over due feels like and its the longest wait. But I may go to December for some reason I think. We will have Sagittarius babies :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Why does my mum insist on calling me when it always goes into a row! 

told me she got william stuff, all well and good but when I said stuff for new baby she expects new baby to get everything on hand me down and nothing new at all. I saod that williams new born stuff was all washed out, some may do after if its a boy and she started giving off to me and said I was in hand me downs. Which is true everything was hand me downs with me even my bed was a hand me down, I got nothing bought new for me and I liked to remind her on the difference in me and her. I dont think its illegal for me to buy a few new vests or sleepsuits for my new baby! it maybe a gilr but apparently it can still wear blue as it deserves nothing new just like I deserve nothing new ever. Then she said she cant talk to me because I am nasty to her??? errm ok. I keep it short, no matter what I say or do theres a row in there. I cant take her any more. I aint even answering my phone to her but snhe is the type she calls and calls and calls over and over till you answer! like 18 times in 4 mins or something and every other phone like the house phone all calling at once.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Dragonfly said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Do they have fluoride in the water where you live? Bad teeth aren't genetic, even though a lot of people think they are. It's based on decay... If you brush and floss enough. A lot of people don't know that you can get cavities in between your teeth from not flossing. Fluoride helps remineralize soft spots that can turn in to cavities. Teeth usually break off when there's decay underneath.. It's soft dentin under hard/soft enamel. I need to wash some stuff out of my hair.. I'll be back in a few.
> 
> I use floride tooth paste for sensitive teeth. I do floss also to no avail and use all manners of mouth wash the damage was done and continues. Part of my front tooth is missing and I cant smile any more :cry:
> Theres nothing anyone can do apart from take them out as they get sore, theres really no back teeth at all. One thats sore is a broken one. I have no enamel left on my teeth I lost that long time ago probably being sick more than 4 times a day for 9 months. Even my dentist said there's nothing I can do apart from keep em clean which is what I do already.Click to expand...

Honey.. I am so sorry. I love my job because I know people feel so much better about themselves when they smile!! I cry when we do full mouth rehabs.. People that haven't smiled in years.. They start to cry when they see their new smile and it gets me every time!!! :*) You should ask your dentist about composite veeners! It's cheap and some places don't consider it cosmetic! Since it IS a tooth colored filling material that goes over the tooth!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Will help some of the front ones but the ones that are missing and broke cant be replaced. I ask every time for my fornt one to be fixed and he only does one tooth at a time, like a 5 min app. So no work has gotten done no matter how much I go there. They do that for extra money :( If I go back and ask for one out thats sore and broke he will do but nothing else. Takes months for an appointment to they are booked up.


and great someone made a dick of me! told darren they had lizzards for free, his mates. Then when he has a home, landlords kids who cant wait to get them and are actually sitting looking out their window waiting on them owner decides he wants money for them now! oh great so we have to tell some kids they cant have them unless they pay and thats not gong to happen! so I am angry over that to, how dam dumb are we going to look now!


----------



## xoButterfly25

I thought I'd come say hello in here as my DD is November 1st ..even though I'm hoping for late October, my DD is still November, so here I am :)

So, :wave: ladies :)


----------



## anna matronic

BeachPrincess said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Do they have fluoride in the water where you live? Bad teeth aren't genetic, even though a lot of people think they are. It's based on decay... If you brush and floss enough. A lot of people don't know that you can get cavities in between your teeth from not flossing. Fluoride helps remineralize soft spots that can turn in to cavities. Teeth usually break off when there's decay underneath.. It's soft dentin under hard/soft enamel. I need to wash some stuff out of my hair.. I'll be back in a few.
> 
> I use floride tooth paste for sensitive teeth. I do floss also to no avail and use all manners of mouth wash the damage was done and continues. Part of my front tooth is missing and I cant smile any more :cry:
> Theres nothing anyone can do apart from take them out as they get sore, theres really no back teeth at all. One thats sore is a broken one. I have no enamel left on my teeth I lost that long time ago probably being sick more than 4 times a day for 9 months. Even my dentist said there's nothing I can do apart from keep em clean which is what I do already.Click to expand...
> 
> Honey.. I am so sorry. I love my job because I know people feel so much better about themselves when they smile!! I cry when we do full mouth rehabs.. People that haven't smiled in years.. They start to cry when they see their new smile and it gets me every time!!! :*) You should ask your dentist about composite veeners! It's cheap and some places don't consider it cosmetic! Since it IS a tooth colored filling material that goes over the tooth!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think that is what I have on my two front teeth. The enamal wore away, they said cos I brushed too hard. So I had them filled with white fillings. Bit discoloured now though :( I was charged £50 per tooth.


----------



## anna matronic

xoButterfly25 said:


> I thought I'd come say hello in here as my DD is November 1st ..even though I'm hoping for late October, my DD is still November, so here I am :)
> 
> So, :wave: ladies :)

Welcome to the madhouse :flower::headspin:


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Do they have fluoride in the water where you live? Bad teeth aren't genetic, even though a lot of people think they are. It's based on decay... If you brush and floss enough. A lot of people don't know that you can get cavities in between your teeth from not flossing. Fluoride helps remineralize soft spots that can turn in to cavities. Teeth usually break off when there's decay underneath.. It's soft dentin under hard/soft enamel. I need to wash some stuff out of my hair.. I'll be back in a few.
> 
> I use floride tooth paste for sensitive teeth. I do floss also to no avail and use all manners of mouth wash the damage was done and continues. Part of my front tooth is missing and I cant smile any more :cry:
> Theres nothing anyone can do apart from take them out as they get sore, theres really no back teeth at all. One thats sore is a broken one. I have no enamel left on my teeth I lost that long time ago probably being sick more than 4 times a day for 9 months. Even my dentist said there's nothing I can do apart from keep em clean which is what I do already.Click to expand...
> 
> Honey.. I am so sorry. I love my job because I know people feel so much better about themselves when they smile!! I cry when we do full mouth rehabs.. People that haven't smiled in years.. They start to cry when they see their new smile and it gets me every time!!! :*) You should ask your dentist about composite veeners! It's cheap and some places don't consider it cosmetic! Since it IS a tooth colored filling material that goes over the tooth!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is what I have on my two front teeth. The enamal wore away, they said cos I brushed too hard. So I had them filled with white fillings. Bit discoloured now though :( I was charged £50 per tooth.Click to expand...

I had that done for years but then it fell out again and just erroded away and I lost the took two over frmo being sick! it was a perfect tooth and all just broke in half. Apparently my coalics makes it worse to when I was eating gluten and didnt know, my mate has coalics and her teeth are worse than mine and we are obsessed with brushing teeth. I have some good ones there mostly to one side. I dont look like I should be on jeremy kyle yet sporting my lack of teeth rot or greasy hair :blush:


----------



## BeachPrincess

anna matronic said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Do they have fluoride in the water where you live? Bad teeth aren't genetic, even though a lot of people think they are. It's based on decay... If you brush and floss enough. A lot of people don't know that you can get cavities in between your teeth from not flossing. Fluoride helps remineralize soft spots that can turn in to cavities. Teeth usually break off when there's decay underneath.. It's soft dentin under hard/soft enamel. I need to wash some stuff out of my hair.. I'll be back in a few.
> 
> I use floride tooth paste for sensitive teeth. I do floss also to no avail and use all manners of mouth wash the damage was done and continues. Part of my front tooth is missing and I cant smile any more :cry:
> Theres nothing anyone can do apart from take them out as they get sore, theres really no back teeth at all. One thats sore is a broken one. I have no enamel left on my teeth I lost that long time ago probably being sick more than 4 times a day for 9 months. Even my dentist said there's nothing I can do apart from keep em clean which is what I do already.Click to expand...
> 
> Honey.. I am so sorry. I love my job because I know people feel so much better about themselves when they smile!! I cry when we do full mouth rehabs.. People that haven't smiled in years.. They start to cry when they see their new smile and it gets me every time!!! :*) You should ask your dentist about composite veeners! It's cheap and some places don't consider it cosmetic! Since it IS a tooth colored filling material that goes over the tooth!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is what I have on my two front teeth. The enamal wore away, they said cos I brushed too hard. So I had them filled with white fillings. Bit discoloured now though :( I was charged £50 per tooth.Click to expand...

The margins on composite get stained if you drink a lot of juice, tea, and coffee! you can look in to crowns or porcelin veeners


----------



## xoButterfly25

anna matronic said:


> Welcome to the madhouse :flower::headspin:

Thanks, lol.
I do enjoy being in madhouses ..as well I think sometimes I can be kinda mad, but can't we all? haha :happydance:


----------



## BeachPrincess

Dragonfly said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Do they have fluoride in the water where you live? Bad teeth aren't genetic, even though a lot of people think they are. It's based on decay... If you brush and floss enough. A lot of people don't know that you can get cavities in between your teeth from not flossing. Fluoride helps remineralize soft spots that can turn in to cavities. Teeth usually break off when there's decay underneath.. It's soft dentin under hard/soft enamel. I need to wash some stuff out of my hair.. I'll be back in a few.
> 
> I use floride tooth paste for sensitive teeth. I do floss also to no avail and use all manners of mouth wash the damage was done and continues. Part of my front tooth is missing and I cant smile any more :cry:
> Theres nothing anyone can do apart from take them out as they get sore, theres really no back teeth at all. One thats sore is a broken one. I have no enamel left on my teeth I lost that long time ago probably being sick more than 4 times a day for 9 months. Even my dentist said there's nothing I can do apart from keep em clean which is what I do already.Click to expand...
> 
> Honey.. I am so sorry. I love my job because I know people feel so much better about themselves when they smile!! I cry when we do full mouth rehabs.. People that haven't smiled in years.. They start to cry when they see their new smile and it gets me every time!!! :*) You should ask your dentist about composite veeners! It's cheap and some places don't consider it cosmetic! Since it IS a tooth colored filling material that goes over the tooth!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is what I have on my two front teeth. The enamal wore away, they said cos I brushed too hard. So I had them filled with white fillings. Bit discoloured now though :( I was charged £50 per tooth.Click to expand...
> 
> I had that done for years but then it fell out again and just erroded away and I lost the took two over frmo being sick! it was a perfect tooth and all just broke in half. Apparently my coalics makes it worse to when I was eating gluten and didnt know, my mate has coalics and her teeth are worse than mine and we are obsessed with brushing teeth. I have some good ones there mostly to one side. I dont look like I should be on jeremy kyle yet sporting my lack of teeth rot or greasy hair :blush:Click to expand...

I would go and tell them that you are in pain every single time. dpending on how far down the crown has broke, they can do root canal therapy to save that tooth!! Then you'd need a build up and a crown!! I hate how some dentist work. My dentist has a HUGE heart!! He goes the extra mile to make people happy. I wish that I could help you so badly! :(


----------



## Dragonfly

I had root canal thats the teeth that have fallen out now lol and it looks like a bomb went off in back of my mouth. Top teeth still there no bottom at back and unsavable. I see a new dentist every time as no one lasts in this place i go to and they are very quick in getting people in and out and making stupid apps to get them to come back months apart and i am way to busy and nervy for all that. I rather most was done at the same time. I am on income support i dont pay. 

my sons front teeth are bad to! he dosnt even get sweets or anything to do that he was grinding his teeth and they went down. I am mighty pissed off about that as I always brush them, he even brushes them from when he was 6 months old! :( I was told it was my breast milk but theres no connection LLL said as formula has more sugar and more common in ff babies.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Baby teeth aren't a big deal.. there are adult teeth under them. You are suppose to use a rag when they are new born to wipe the gums off. As long as they are brushing 2 times a day when the adult teeth come in, you should be ok.. Grinding as a kid is ok.. but it's the adult teeth the docs are concerned about!


----------



## lolpants

hinkybinky said:


> My DH is feeling quite peeved that he hasn't felt the baby yet - I keep being CONVINCED he'll be able to feel the kicks, as I am sure I can feel them from the outside. But whenever he tries to feel either bubs goes quiet, or I feel a HUGE kick and say "you must have felt THAT!" and he just shakes his head and looks glum. I really hope it happens soon, I think he's getting too disheartened to even bother trying now :cry:

I have exactly same issue here!! :flower::cry:

I feel her moving a lot during the day - not so much at night - but when I do I grab OH hand and stick it on and I try not to say when I feel her moving etc as i wanna see if he felt it --- and then of course he says nothing - so I get frustrated and he gets inpatient and its all :grr: 
He keeps on saying he'll feel it in time! :dohh: Doesn't seem to get why I would care??

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

BeachPrincess said:


> Baby teeth aren't a big deal.. there are adult teeth under them. You are suppose to use a rag when they are new born to wipe the gums off. As long as they are brushing 2 times a day when the adult teeth come in, you should be ok.. Grinding as a kid is ok.. but it's the adult teeth the docs are concerned about!

He dosnt do it any more as but they are stumps and dark in the middle. we did use a rage to do this teeth with when he was younger I read that but now he likes to brush them he has his own tooth brush. I feel I failed as i wouldn't let him have anything like sugar or sweets yet he still ended up like that, raging I was and still am in case people think I feel him crap. dont want him to have teeth like mine :cry: I dont think his next teeth will be like that but he hasnt really got top front teeth to talk about. He can get away with it now though.


----------



## TySonNMe

OH has felt baby kick twice. I also grab his hand when little man is kicking and lat it on my stomach but then he stops kicking! Grr...but there's still plenty of time for him to feels the kicks.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Dragonfly said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Baby teeth aren't a big deal.. there are adult teeth under them. You are suppose to use a rag when they are new born to wipe the gums off. As long as they are brushing 2 times a day when the adult teeth come in, you should be ok.. Grinding as a kid is ok.. but it's the adult teeth the docs are concerned about!
> 
> He dosnt do it any more as but they are stumps and dark in the middle. we did use a rage to do this teeth with when he was younger I read that but now he likes to brush them he has his own tooth brush. I feel I failed as i wouldn't let him have anything like sugar or sweets yet he still ended up like that, raging I was and still am in case people think I feel him crap. dont want him to have teeth like mine :cry: I dont think his next teeth will be like that but he hasnt really got top front teeth to talk about. He can get away with it now though.Click to expand...

You haven't failed. Parents can only do so much.. Kids have to learn to take care of themselves! You can purchase some fluoride drops to put in his drinks or directly in to his mouth.. This is good for kiddos up to about 4-5... :D


----------



## forgodssake

TySonNMe said:


> OH has felt baby kick twice. I also grab his hand when little man is kicking and lat it on my stomach but then he stops kicking! Grr...but there's still plenty of time for him to feels the kicks.

I could have written this - lol

We have the same due date too :D


----------



## Cocobelle

I am really looking forward to today as I have an hour long scan and its just for fun! 
Well just for fun for me, the scan is actually being done as part of a U/S training course for trainee sonographers, I was asked if I wanted to volunteer my bump and 'Herbert' and I were happy to oblige :)

I just hope baby manages to keep its legs closed this time as I don't want any more little hints or clues as to what flavour 'Herbert' might be.

Welcome to the fun house xoButterfly25, we look forward to getting to know you a whole lot more.


----------



## lorydor

Hello i am due on the 25th and we are having a girl very excited


----------



## Lenka

anna matronic said:


> No! My bubs was measuring ahead, on average and behind and all different things. His stomach is due way before his femur :haha:

LOl ha ha. Mine is the same, his/her stomach is is due nearly 2 weeks before its head:))

Told my OH, look at me and you, baby is already taking after us - big tummy :) Not that we are fat :)


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all today?

I felt awful last night, I could breathe properly, so I couldn't sleep ..It literally felt like someone was holding my throat :wacko: but I feel okay now ..and we have such strong winds here at the moment too and that kept me awake, it's so annoying because it's supposed to be summer, gr.


----------



## Dragonfly

why couldnt you breath? I hate when that happens, I have asthma and sometimes just get short of breath but know near end of preg I was like that as there was less room in me for lungs. 

Its crap here to., well sunny now but has been raining and rain is on way back. I dont like summer any more here I rather autumn its sunnier. I cant hear the rain and wind through my walls which is weird I used to hear it in old house as the walls where thin and cold now there could be a storm and I wouldnt hear it.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Dragonfly said:


> why couldnt you breath? I hate when that happens, I have asthma and sometimes just get short of breath but know near end of preg I was like that as there was less room in me for lungs.
> 
> Its crap here to., well sunny now but has been raining and rain is on way back. I dont like summer any more here I rather autumn its sunnier. I cant hear the rain and wind through my walls which is weird I used to hear it in old house as the walls where thin and cold now there could be a storm and I wouldnt hear it.

I have asthma too and it spontaneously gets really bad and I suppose being pregnant makes it a little worse, but the baby was up quite high last night too, so maybe he was closer to my lungs making it difficult for me to breath :shrug: 

It's sunny at the moment here, but the wind is sooo strong. I had to bring the pool lilo's and stuff in because of the wind. I came back from the hospital yesterday and they were sitting in bushes of my garden, lol.
I only heard the wind lots last night because I needed to keep a window open for fresh air, even though it was quite cold out I was soo hot, lol


----------



## happigail

lorydor said:


> Hello i am due on the 25th and we are having a girl very excited

Hello! :) I'm Abbie due 23rd and also expecting a girl.


----------



## TySonNMe

forgodssake said:


> TySonNMe said:
> 
> 
> OH has felt baby kick twice. I also grab his hand when little man is kicking and lat it on my stomach but then he stops kicking! Grr...but there's still plenty of time for him to feels the kicks.
> 
> I could have written this - lol
> 
> We have the same due date too :DClick to expand...

LoL he did it again last night too. He'll give me a couple of strong kicks and then stop. I'm still trying to see him kick my stomach...that's my new favorite thing.


----------



## Happyhayley

I think ive been a huge bitch to my husband lately. I feel bad but in the heat of talking to him he drives me nuts sometimes. I can hear myself being a bitch but I just keep talking blah.

This is my 2nd baby and you dont get a baby shower for the 2nd atleast not in my family which kinda sucks cause now I have to buy everything myself :( I have a lot left from my son but because of his disability he still uses a lot of his baby things like his diaper geenie and his mobile. 

I also feel guilty that I'm less excited about this one then I was about my first. Maybe because I know what hard work is coming where as with Ben I was just picturing cute baby outfits haha. Now I really know what people mean by you wont sleep at night for months...


----------



## SilasLove

Happyhayley said:


> I think ive been a huge bitch to my husband lately. I feel bad but in the heat of talking to him he drives me nuts sometimes. I can hear myself being a bitch but I just keep talking blah.
> 
> This is my 2nd baby and you dont get a baby shower for the 2nd atleast not in my family which kinda sucks cause now I have to buy everything myself :( I have a lot left from my son but because of his disability he still uses a lot of his baby things like his diaper geenie and his mobile.
> 
> I also feel guilty that I'm less excited about this one then I was about my first. Maybe because I know what hard work is coming where as with Ben I was just picturing cute baby outfits haha. Now I really know what people mean by you wont sleep at night for months...

Hiya hon! I can completely understand your guilt as I am experiencing a lot of the same. I am just not as excited about this baby as I was with my DS. Of course my situation is a lot different from yours in the fact that your son has a disability and I can't imagine what it entails. Also my family says you shouldn't have a 2nd baby shower but I am! I don't care, I have friends atleast so I guess if my family doesn't come that is their problem.

:hugs: Hope thing works out for ya!


----------



## Dragonfly

Happyhayley said:


> I think ive been a huge bitch to my husband lately. I feel bad but in the heat of talking to him he drives me nuts sometimes. I can hear myself being a bitch but I just keep talking blah.
> 
> This is my 2nd baby and you dont get a baby shower for the 2nd atleast not in my family which kinda sucks cause now I have to buy everything myself :( I have a lot left from my son but because of his disability he still uses a lot of his baby things like his diaper geenie and his mobile.
> 
> I also feel guilty that I'm less excited about this one then I was about my first. Maybe because I know what hard work is coming where as with Ben I was just picturing cute baby outfits haha. Now I really know what people mean by you wont sleep at night for months...

I think its second baby syndrome here anyway, no one seems excited there for you seem less excited. I feel less excited about this one because no one is making a fuss over me and my mum even started a row with me when I asked her what she got new baby and apparently my new baby can have all WIlliams hand me downs even if its a girl. Big row there agian. And this was over me saying I was buying a pack of vests for new baby as williams where well washed out and rough. Then was reminded i lived in hand me downs when I was born and got nothing. She seems to be really sucking any joy there is out of this and everyone else seems to be ignoring me and not even asking how I am or how scans went. I havnt seen darrens fam in months and they knew I had scans. :cry: 

And you have your hands full with your son already so you will feel even more over wellmed. . I am glad I come here as I can see other poeple excited and it makes me excited seeing my ticker move even if no one comes to the hospital but my demanding mother who will probably get a bowl of fruit in her face. 

I am also very irradiated with people, one mess up and I am near killing them.


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi, hope everyone is well. I'm doing good getting a few pains in my stomach but i'm putting that down to stretching, wind what ever I can think of really! The baby is moving quite abit so not too worried. Although I was the other day when I didn't feel much movement. 25 week appointment next week so will bring it up then.

Beach Princess, was just wondering if I could pick your brain? My gums have been bleeding really badly since the beginning really. I've been using Corsodyl regularly but is there anything else you could suggest I do or use? xx


----------



## ssmith1503

I'm taking the kids to see JLS and Diversity tomorrow, hope it doesn't rain anymore! Portaloos and long queues - my worst nightmare!


----------



## Dragonfly

Hormones make the gums bleed thats one of the things I did read about in pregnancy.


----------



## TySonNMe

Silas, I thought that it was fine to have a second baby shower if you're having a child of a different sex than your first or if it's been a long time since your last child...?


----------



## Dragonfly

kis there a rule about baby showers? we dont have them here :( would be told where to go if I asked a load of fam and friends to bring stuff like that. Well because in my fam does that :( I see them on telly with cakes and balloons and gifts, looks fun.


----------



## Happyhayley

They are fun and it saves you a TON of money. But in my area unless your oldest is like 5-10 years older then your 2nd you do not have 2 even if your second baby is a different sex. Mine are the same sex which does make it a lot easier clothes wise but I need a few things that are more expensive then just clothes,

A new mobile (since my son still needs his)
another diaper geenie (since my son still uses his and if we try and use just 1 in 2 different bedrooms I know there will be diapers all over the house)
A double stroller (for obvious reasons)

and then of course diapers and formula people bring to baby showers and a few new outfits might be nice. I'll just have to save up or hope for the kindness of my parents.


----------



## Dragonfly

My frend is getting me a double stroller but I dont know how i will get anothe rcar seat which my mum seems to think I wont need, how she work that out at some point I will need to bring both out! And cloths is the rest thats it. I never had mobiles or things like that.


----------



## Happyhayley

oh I couldn't live without the mobile. If its out of batteries or something we have to wait for Ben to fall asleep in our arms before putting him to bed which could take forever. With the mobile I turn it on and walk away and the song and the lights he drifts away in 15 minutes. Its how I keep him with a bed time.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am craving a cola flavour ice pop big time! and I cant get out to get one and dont think they are in shops any more. And I ate to many jelly beans again :( I have to stop buying them just because they where in the cupboard means I HAVE to eat them. 

I just cant wait till Autumn and xmas! I think i am the only one around me as I will have two babies for xmas and its so much more fun with kids! plus we may get some sunshine then and I love the cooler weather for out walking.


----------



## SilasLove

TySonNMe said:


> Silas, I thought that it was fine to have a second baby shower if you're having a child of a different sex than your first or if it's been a long time since your last child...?

I say you can have a shower every time you have a baby! I personally don't see anything wrong with it in any way to be honest. Just some of my family has expressed their opinions about it and think that people shouldn't have a baby shower after their first child. I say screw 'em, lol. If I have 5 kids I have every right to have 5 baby showers, imo.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> My frend is getting me a double stroller but I dont know how i will get anothe rcar seat which my mum seems to think I wont need, how she work that out at some point I will need to bring both out! And cloths is the rest thats it. I never had mobiles or things like that.

Do you not have the carseat you used with William? Well, of course if you end up having a girl it may be too boyish I suppose. 

https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/03/28/84/16/0003288416040_215X215.jpg
This is the travel system we got with Joseph and we are just reusing it for our little girl. I plan to get Joseph a new carseat before then. Well, if he doesn't happen to reach atleast 20 lbs before our DD arrives I may have to figure something else out! Lol.

Thankfully my grandmother already bought me a double stroller from a garage sale, so that is one thing down that I really needed. :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

His is a big thing thats up to 5 year old so its not like he is growing out of it any time soon. I was thinking of a smaller car seat, not so dear that dosnt last so long then when William is out of his big one baby 2 shall fit into it. I would like my parents to just get another as they wont have anything else to buy and seem to be loaded. Not boy looking its black and white seat. Though all his cloths after he was born are boy things and in my books i am not putting a girl into a dinosaur sleep suit! i really want to buy cute things. Oh and I am guessing its a girl.


----------



## SilasLove

I am keeping all my sons sleepers and such because I am not sure what I will receive in the way of clothes for our little girl so I don't mind letting her sleep in boyish things. But if I did receive a lot of things/end up buying a lot of things I will probably get rid of them.

Perhaps your parents will get the seat for you. Maybe your mom just has to get her two cents in before she buys it. You never know.

And I definitely want cute things for my little gal, so I completely understand that! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

nah you dont know my mum, I get nothing and nore is my child allowed anything. Even when I buy it she has a go at me on how she didnt need this and that. Bath mat was one of her rows! apparently they never needed one and i wanted it for safety and bought one. Sure my son gets told off for having a cupboard for his toys as its not on that he has anything as houses arnt meant for kids and all. She is like Hitler standing shouting and giving off, she wont do it to william she does it to me and says i should be shouting at him for doing a simple thing like playing with something. She was never one for platiny with us either, very cold woman. My dad will end up buying the best car seat while she moans probably. While she tries to point out cheaper crap things that are second hand and apparently good enough for me. she would never have second hand. ll has to be brand new top of the range like her furniture, nothing from argos in there all snobby shops! not even dfs made it in there. Dont know why she is like that she always was, everyone deserves crap and she deserves the best. Well not her other two kids she gets them everything. 

So I will have more said to me when I go to get new stuff for baby and she finds out. Not like I ever bloody ask her for money or anything! 

she is not good for me at all. I dont even speak to her I see no point its just a task and a half,


----------



## Happyhayley

I need to get a specific double stroller because it fits my older sons needs the best. But luckily its not outrageously expensive. Its average. But it also means I cant go get a used one or just by the cheapest like I usually do for things haha


----------



## Dragonfly

going to sound dumb but how do you get a double stroller out side obviously babies would be in it unless people take them out the put babies in when they open them out?


----------



## forgodssake

Dragonfly said:


> going to sound dumb but how do you get a double stroller out side obviously babies would be in it unless people take them out the put babies in when they open them out?


Do you know, thats a VERY good question!!


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG thank you for thinking the same I thought I was stupid as I cant get my head around getting it out a normal door way unless you unfold outside and put babies in. forward ones are probably easier but side by side I would get .


----------



## forgodssake

Dragonfly said:


> OMG thank you for thinking the same I thought I was stupid as I cant get my head around getting it out a normal door way unless you unfold outside and put babies in. forward ones are probably easier but side by side I would get .

Lol - having never had the need for one I have never thought about it but as soon as I read your post I though "VERY GOOD POINT YOU MAKE THERE LADY" ;)


----------



## Cocobelle

Oh my gosh, I have just seen that the first October Bumpkin has been born! A little boy, who is already doing really well! Bless him. I hope he continues to grow and get strong.

It was great seeing 'Herbert' again at the scan today and it was really great being able to help people who are just starting out on their career develop the skills needed to scan our precious babes. Even though it was only month since my 20 week scan, Bertie has definitely got chunkier! I got a few really nice piccies too. 

Is any one thinking of having a 3D scan? I wasn't going to but as time goes on I am starting to think that maybe we will. It will be lovely to be able to keep such a detailed record of bubs development from tadpole to baby :D
I have to say, if we do decide to get one done, I may just as well come on out and get them to confirm the sex once and for all as once again, baby was intent on flashing me 'his' bits and there was nothing the poor trainee sonographer could do to stop him :haha:

She still didn't confirm I saw what I know I saw as they all seem to think its funny that I really want to stay on team yellow but 'Herbert' won't let me!


----------



## rowleypolie

SilasLove said:


> I say you can have a shower every time you have a baby! I personally don't see anything wrong with it in any way to be honest. Just some of my family has expressed their opinions about it and think that people shouldn't have a baby shower after their first child. I say screw 'em, lol. If I have 5 kids I have every right to have 5 baby showers, imo.

i am not going to have a shower exactly but a big party after baby is a week or 2 old so that my friends can come and play games and bring presents- i have so much stuff from my LO that i dont need much except diapers and maybe some new burp rags! lol


----------



## lolpants

OMG a October baby has been born?? Thats nuts! Good too hear that he's ok too! adds that bit of reassurance 'cos it was V day for me yesterday, obviously I want her too hang on till the end - but its nice too hear good stories of early babies :D

OH finally felt Phoebe kick last night :happydance: Im over the moon :D

Lol xx


----------



## hinkybinky

24 weeks today, happy V-day to me and any other November Sparkers due on the 6th! Will post a v-day bump in the other thread later. Starting to get nice and round and baby-like now :happydance:

Still waiting for DH to feel the kicks, so that's the next big event to look forward to. Oh, and only one more week at school and then nearly 6 weeks of the summer to get everything sorted, can't wait :happydance:

Oh happy day! :happydance:


----------



## ssmith1503

I have just booked a 4d scan this morning cocobelle. It is £135 and am having it done on 2nd August. I can't wait the sonographer sounded really nice. It includes a 45 min scan, dvd, sexing, well being check and growth measurements so quite a good price really! x


----------



## Dragonfly

I think its awful that they charge so much for them scans, is there a need for it to be so dear? I know I heard of one around here but no one goes they just wait like me as I dont have that sort of cash to spare.


----------



## Cocobelle

ssmith1503 said:


> I have just booked a 4d scan this morning cocobelle. It is £135 and am having it done on 2nd August. I can't wait the sonographer sounded really nice. It includes a 45 min scan, dvd, sexing, well being check and growth measurements so quite a good price really! x

That sounds great. Who have you booked that through as a lot of companies seem to be nationwide? 

I think I will have it done, not so much to have the sex confirmed (as we really don't mind either way) but just to see bubs little face. I LOVE watching him(or her :D) wriggle about on screen, I could do that all day long and not get bored.

DF, I have been told that the reason why the 3D scans are quite expensive is because they need a very experienced person to operate them and as the baby needs to be in a certain place to be able to get those lovely pictures we so often see, it can take some time. 45 minutes to and hour is perfectly normal, unlike the 15 minutes devoted to routine scans.


----------



## Dragonfly

I woudlnt like to pay and my baby not open legs, that happened at Williams 20 week scan and this ones was laying so we couldnt see any way either. So even though they wouldn't have told they would have give us a clue I think. But I cant spare money for that scan as I heard they are done around here close by I hate being broke and worrying how to pay for bills so I wont do it. I rather spend it on baby things even if my mum has nasty remarks at me for doing even that much for my babies.


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> I woudlnt like to pay and my baby not open legs, that happened at Williams 20 week scan and this ones was laying so we couldnt see any way either. So even though they wouldn't have told they would have give us a clue I think. But I cant spare money for that scan as I heard they are done around here close by I hate being broke and worrying how to pay for bills so I wont do it. I rather spend it on baby things even if my mum has nasty remarks at me for doing even that much for my babies.


I don't blame you hun, treating your little one to lots of lovely new goodies would be a far better use of money x


----------



## Dragonfly

not even goodies like essentials for safety and clothing has her off on one. I got one of them bath mats with seats in them for the big bath we had in old house. She said it was a waste of money and she never needed it, it was the best thing I bought! William stayed in place in it and still would had i had a bath now and I get some use out of it, defo not a waste of money. Aqua pod it was called. Also can take seat out and can be normal bath mat. 

And as above I got it because I wanted to get my new baby some vests and grows and if it was a girl some nice cloths, nope, not exceptiable. Must wear boys cloths. For the price of bay cloths now ranging from mear £1 up I think I can get something nice! 

I know she isnt maternal and never was but come on! can she not see I want my kids to have the best? I know she didnt care what we got but has no sight to see it from anyone else's point of view her head is so far up her own ass. 

Sorry just would be nice if she would just let me get on with being a normal parent. She is a hypocrite anyway spends hundreds on my bro and sis like last xmas my 32 year old lay about bro who leaches off them got a £300 nokia for xmas, I got cheap boots which i would never wear! and I mean they where cheap, no grip on soles or anything. Still not wore them I hate them. yet me spending a few quid on my child with my money which I can spare is a sin. 

GRRR! rant over! dam why does she make me go off on one, no one else I know can make me go off on one like her.

oh yeah and for the third time this year she is on hols with my dad for a whole month staying this time not in 5 star hotel but in a chalet ! and no doubt when its time for this one to be born as usual near xmas they will be getting off again. Hummm and all i was looking at was a pack of vests from primark!


----------



## Dragonfly

William today :)
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/036.jpg


----------



## divershona

Dragonfly said:


> William today :)
> https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/036.jpg

he is gorgeous :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

aw dragonfly he is adorable


----------



## Dragonfly

he is so grown up looking there and def can pose. I dont ask him to pose I just take pics. Slightly obsessed mum with lost of photo albums and framed pics everywhere.


----------



## ShanandBoc

hehe ur allowed to be!! Ill be the same too dw


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> OMG thank you for thinking the same I thought I was stupid as I cant get my head around getting it out a normal door way unless you unfold outside and put babies in. forward ones are probably easier but side by side I would get .

I think they try to make them to fit in doorways. I have a front and back one, not side by side so hoping I don't really run in to this problem much!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> not even goodies like essentials for safety and clothing has her off on one. I got one of them bath mats with seats in them for the big bath we had in old house. She said it was a waste of money and she never needed it, it was the best thing I bought! William stayed in place in it and still would had i had a bath now and I get some use out of it, defo not a waste of money. Aqua pod it was called. Also can take seat out and can be normal bath mat.
> 
> And as above I got it because I wanted to get my new baby some vests and grows and if it was a girl some nice cloths, nope, not exceptiable. Must wear boys cloths. For the price of bay cloths now ranging from mear £1 up I think I can get something nice!
> 
> I know she isnt maternal and never was but come on! can she not see I want my kids to have the best? I know she didnt care what we got but has no sight to see it from anyone else's point of view her head is so far up her own ass.
> 
> Sorry just would be nice if she would just let me get on with being a normal parent. She is a hypocrite anyway spends hundreds on my bro and sis like last xmas my 32 year old lay about bro who leaches off them got a £300 nokia for xmas, I got cheap boots which i would never wear! and I mean they where cheap, no grip on soles or anything. Still not wore them I hate them. yet me spending a few quid on my child with my money which I can spare is a sin.
> 
> GRRR! rant over! dam why does she make me go off on one, no one else I know can make me go off on one like her.
> 
> oh yeah and for the third time this year she is on hols with my dad for a whole month staying this time not in 5 star hotel but in a chalet ! and no doubt when its time for this one to be born as usual near xmas they will be getting off again. Hummm and all i was looking at was a pack of vests from primark!

DF, I think maybe you should just try your best not to talk to your mom. I know you say she just keeps calling, but personally if my mother put me in this much distress I think I would just block her phone number and only talk to her when I felt comfortable. :thumbup:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Dragonfly said:


> William today :)
> https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/036.jpg

Aw, he is so adorable :)


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> not even goodies like essentials for safety and clothing has her off on one. I got one of them bath mats with seats in them for the big bath we had in old house. She said it was a waste of money and she never needed it, it was the best thing I bought! William stayed in place in it and still would had i had a bath now and I get some use out of it, defo not a waste of money. Aqua pod it was called. Also can take seat out and can be normal bath mat.
> 
> And as above I got it because I wanted to get my new baby some vests and grows and if it was a girl some nice cloths, nope, not exceptiable. Must wear boys cloths. For the price of bay cloths now ranging from mear £1 up I think I can get something nice!
> 
> I know she isnt maternal and never was but come on! can she not see I want my kids to have the best? I know she didnt care what we got but has no sight to see it from anyone else's point of view her head is so far up her own ass.
> 
> Sorry just would be nice if she would just let me get on with being a normal parent. She is a hypocrite anyway spends hundreds on my bro and sis like last xmas my 32 year old lay about bro who leaches off them got a £300 nokia for xmas, I got cheap boots which i would never wear! and I mean they where cheap, no grip on soles or anything. Still not wore them I hate them. yet me spending a few quid on my child with my money which I can spare is a sin.
> 
> GRRR! rant over! dam why does she make me go off on one, no one else I know can make me go off on one like her.
> 
> oh yeah and for the third time this year she is on hols with my dad for a whole month staying this time not in 5 star hotel but in a chalet ! and no doubt when its time for this one to be born as usual near xmas they will be getting off again. Hummm and all i was looking at was a pack of vests from primark!
> 
> DF, I think maybe you should just try your best not to talk to your mom. I know you say she just keeps calling, but personally if my mother put me in this much distress I think I would just block her phone number and only talk to her when I felt comfortable. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I dont call her, and wasnt talking to her for a long time but since they are on hols I seen her number coming up and dreaded it but stupidly answered it. She would keep calling and calling anyway or call from dads phone she dosnt give up, But I know next time she calls i will not answer, she can call away and get dad to email me whatever she wants. She will be here next week probably when she comes back from hols. Oh joygasm. :wacko:


----------



## shyfox1988

thought id drop by and see how everyone is :)

also happy vday to me and my princess 

and happy vday to everyone else due on 6th november :) xXx


----------



## happigail

shyfox1988 said:


> thought id drop by and see how everyone is :)
> 
> also happy vday to me and my princess
> 
> and happy vday to everyone else due on 6th november :) xXx


WOOOOOOO congrats!!!


----------



## ssmith1503

Cocobelle said:


> ssmith1503 said:
> 
> 
> I have just booked a 4d scan this morning cocobelle. It is £135 and am having it done on 2nd August. I can't wait the sonographer sounded really nice. It includes a 45 min scan, dvd, sexing, well being check and growth measurements so quite a good price really! x
> 
> That sounds great. Who have you booked that through as a lot of companies seem to be nationwide?
> 
> I think I will have it done, not so much to have the sex confirmed (as we really don't mind either way) but just to see bubs little face. I LOVE watching him(or her :D) wriggle about on screen, I could do that all day long and not get bored.
> 
> DF, I have been told that the reason why the 3D scans are quite expensive is because they need a very experienced person to operate them and as the baby needs to be in a certain place to be able to get those lovely pictures we so often see, it can take some time. 45 minutes to and hour is perfectly normal, unlike the 15 minutes devoted to routine scans.Click to expand...

I booked it with a local place that my friend recommended. It's a husband and wife team, shes the sonographer and he is the receptionist I can't wait. There was another place about an hour away but it looks like it's just a shop on a high street so decided against that one. Where i'm going it's more like a private surgery, so will feel much more comfortable!


----------



## SilasLove

Did anyone else have trouble getting on BnB last night?? I tried a few times ... but it never worked!! :(

Ah well, glad I am on now!!


----------



## Dragonfly

yay was down a while.


----------



## majm1241

I thought it was just my iphone acting up! Lol


----------



## Bambi1985

Yeah I had trouble getting on early this morning.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

just an update for me, my little girls is kicking everyday now. Its only at night though that my dh gets to feel here he he. We finally think we have found an apartment!!!!! We are hoping to get approved and move in on the first! so everyone CROSS YOUR FINGERS! :D We had dh son over night once again. I love being a mom to him. It reassured me last night I will wake up to a baby because I woke up instantly when he started fussing last night over a nightmare. I am usually a VERY heavy sleeper, so its a nice comforting feeling I will be ok when Maddy comes. Its officially summer here in Salt Lake City though, we hit 110 degrees(fareinheit) for the last couple of days, and let me tell you...I WANT TO DIE! ha ha! I am living in camis and short shorts ha ha!

And sorry about the updating on the list, things have been crazy in life last week. but I will asap, if i accidentally miss any of you new ladies on her, don't hesitate to pm me


----------



## ShanandBoc

SilasLove said:


> Did anyone else have trouble getting on BnB last night?? I tried a few times ... but it never worked!! :(
> 
> Ah well, glad I am on now!!

I did, i was like Nooooooooooooo!!:haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

My lastest update, kicking lots and getting quite strong, my friend has his hand on my belly trying to feel her and she booted his hand off haha, and my husband has been feeling her alot, he loves it. She can be quite active at times. I love her so much xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

did y'all know Bnb had a Fb? i had no idea! thats i found out last nite the site was down https://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=28848937136&ref=ts

anyways Emmy's more active then before but not alot shes breech so all those powerful kicks hit my bladder! lovely! hoping by the time my Dh returns home she'll be more active and he can feel her more :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yeh im a member of the November sparklers BnB group, thanks just joined the official BnB group too x


----------



## Dragonfly

theres a bnb nov facebook? I am on the group page though.


----------



## Cocobelle

I did know there was a Nov group but I can't get the link on our front page to work, it just takes me to my own Facebook groups :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

look at me bump! has it grown since a few weeks ago then. (todays)
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/001-5.jpg

or did I just get fatter (few weeks ago)
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/002-2.jpg


----------



## ShanandBoc

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=126431300723438&ref=ts

November Sparklers Group


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=126431300723438&ref=ts
> 
> November Sparklers Group

Thank you soo much! Just joined and said hi x

DF, thats a fabby bump! You deffo look very pregnant!


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought you said Flabby for a mo lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> I thought you said Flabby for a mo lol

Nooooooo! Lol, there is nothing flabby about your bump! Its lovely. Positively FABBY! :D


----------



## SilasLove

Lovely bump DF! :flower:

I woke up very nauseous this morning, thought I was going to be sick as I sat up in bed. Thankfully it faded rather quickly and I am feeling rather well now. :thumbup:

Just 2 days until V-Day for me! :dance:

I took a leap and joined the November Sparkler's group on FaceBook. I don't know if anyone would see this as kind of weird, but I am really cautious about mixing BnB with FaceBook .. haha. Idk. This is just my vent and talk place. Sometimes I share some really personal stuff I don't want everyone I know knowing about lol. Iykwim.


----------



## SilasLove

Ok ladies .. I Just had the biggest scare of my life. Idk what happened. But I got a really nauseous feeling and a ringing in my ears. It was like I couldn't hold myself up so I layed back in my chair. It took me idk how long as I was kind of out of it to get back to normal. And I was in a cold sweat. Idk if scared me half to death because I am here alone with my LO and I can't get ahold of OH at work because his phone is not working at the moment. SO I called my mom and asked if she could bring one of my sisters or something over to help just in case I pass out. It was so crazy... I am still get all the feeling back in my arms and legs. 

What is going on?!?! :(


----------



## makeithappen

aww sorry i cant offer any advice on whats happening hun, but i hope your ok! i would maybe ring your midwife just for some advice :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Sounds like hormones and possibly a migrain starting. I had all sorts of things like that with William, had to lie down so many times. But to be sure do see midwife or doc.


----------



## lolpants

Hi hi Ladies :hi:

I started the Nov Sparklers Fbook group - just as an extra place too keep in touch - I think it will come most into its own when were all having our LO's as I know my OH plans too update fbook for me - but gawd knows how long after having my baby that'll I'll get the chance too update here!? This will always be my main venting space - I know a lot of people on the fbook group don't want the general public to know things like what sex their babies and stuff and we all respect that and never mention things from on here. :thumbup:

Phoebe is mega active now - moving around loads - and I swear she is using my bladder as a trampoline since Saturday morning!! I've never pee'd so much in my life as I have the last 3 days!! Its like every time she moves I need too pee!!? :shrug:

Good luck with the apartment blkhair!! :thumbup:

And Silas I would put it down too increased blood flow it can cause dizziness - esp when u 1st stand up - but I would talk it over with ur MW if ur really worried about it? :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

saw my doctor today. Heard the heartbeat which was nice. He told me they will most likely book my scheduled c-section 4 weeks before due and it will be 7-10 days before the actual date which is nice to know.

Apparently because of the way the baby was laying they couldn't get a good picture of my boys heart during my gender scan so I'm going back tomorrow so they can do that. Just listening to the sound it sounds strong and good and he assured me it was just the position the baby was laying in but I still worry I guess. Oh well at least I get to see my baby a little extra but he did say they would concentrate pretty fully just on the heart section so I don't know how much I'll actually see. 

Anyways tomorrow I move up a week and then on Thursday my ticker box goes up so I'm looking forward to that :)


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girlies, sorry I haven't posted much I have been on school trips for over a week and have been shattered! But I am nicely cultured now :D

I am off to Cyprus on Thursday so doubt I will be posting while I am away so shall so my goodbyes now to you and see you when I get back. I will be viable then woohoo!! and also will be nearly 26 weeks, where the hell is the time going :haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happyhayley

Oh I forgot to say. I was complaining before about not having a baby shower so I cant get the things I want...Well I got a mobile from kijiji (its like local ebay I guess for those who don't know) and I bought 2 change pads today I am going to velcro together for my older son. 

And then the stroller which was my biggest thing I need my mother has offered to buy for me which is just excellent. And now I just need to wait for my next pay cheque to get a 2nd diaper genie and then I have everything I really wanted besides some clothes and diapers and bits and bobs I can pick up at anytime.


----------



## SilasLove

Thats great Happyhayley! I am glad it is all working out for you, as well as you may be to see bubs a little extra! :)

I am feeling pretty alright today, didn't wake up nauseous so I suppose I could take that as a good sign. I am a bit tired, but that is normal. My head is not hurting today either .. so we shall see if I experience any "episodes" again. Bleh.


----------



## shyfox1988

just needing a little vent, 

arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not a happy bunny want to rip the jerks head off, went to shop and on way back had these 2 men in posh suits drive past and one shouted out "Dont you think you should learn to keep your legs closed"

how dare they say that i dont even know them and they dont know me 

its really aggrivated me that they said it, i dont see how anyone deserves a comment like that its not nice, they are so lucky they was in a car because if they was walking past and said that to me they would not of been able to get away with saying it thats for sure i would of said a few choice words myself im not one for confrontation but hormones raging the slightest thing sets me off xXx sorry just had to let that out xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

WTF is wrong with people now a days I see so much on this forum of pregnant women being insulted! It pisses me off and it wasnt even said to me and I am raging because its dam right rude. I would have loved to have thought I would have said sometihng back but as they speed off in car they wouldnt have heard and no matter what it does hurt. Thats the last thing you need to hear when your pregnant. Pricks. Country is going to shit. People have no manners any more.


----------



## shyfox1988

Dragonfly said:


> WTF is wrong with people now a days I see so much on this forum of pregnant women being insulted! It pisses me off and it wasnt even said to me and I am raging because its dam right rude. I would have loved to have thought I would have said sometihng back but as they speed off in car they wouldnt have heard and no matter what it does hurt. Thats the last thing you need to hear when your pregnant. Pricks. Country is going to shit. People have no manners any more.

i know it really shocked me but because they drove past really fast i didnt get chance to shout back and have my 2 cents in it, us pregnant women go through so much stress and things anyway, and think of how it would of affected a pregnant woman who had been trying for a long time to get pregnant and when she finally does some idiots say something like that it really is infuriating, ark at me my hormones are taking over xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

I do bet they do it at any girl they see, I have been shouted at loads out car windows, mostly when I had blond hair but when I dyed it I became invisable with brown hair, weird. But you do get it with pricks they will shout at any girl and see pregnancy as an easy target. Pretty sad as I dont know what sort of thrill any one gets out of that? even a nasty person would just laugh for a few seconds but sees it as worth it for a giggle? karma can only bite nasty people in the ass like that. What goes around comes around. One day they will sit and think, "what a nasty c*nt I am and now I am paying for it!" .


----------



## majm1241

shyfox1988 said:


> just needing a little vent,
> 
> arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not a happy bunny want to rip the jerks head off, went to shop and on way back had these 2 men in posh suits drive past and one shouted out "Dont you think you should learn to keep your legs closed"
> 
> how dare they say that i dont even know them and they dont know me
> 
> its really aggrivated me that they said it, i dont see how anyone deserves a comment like that its not nice, they are so lucky they was in a car because if they was walking past and said that to me they would not of been able to get away with saying it thats for sure i would of said a few choice words myself im not one for confrontation but hormones raging the slightest thing sets me off xXx sorry just had to let that out xXx


Omg!!! Wth!!! What gentlemen they are eh!!!??? I'm sorry love! :(


----------



## SilasLove

Wow shyfox, that is just terrible! I'm sorrry! :flower:

Just know the men were cowards as had to be in a car and speed off in order to say anything. Had they been next to you on the street they may have gotten a few wacks with an object of some sort. Anything I could find probably near me on the street. 

Ah, the joys of hormones for sure. I think I would pounce like a crazy lion!


----------



## Dragonfly

I just realised I have like 17 weeks till due date! thats not to far.


----------



## SilasLove

I know what you mean DF.

I keep thinking about how November is only a few months away. And about how my son will turn 1 year in October. Its going by much too fast!


----------



## shyfox1988

SilasLove said:


> Wow shyfox, that is just terrible! I'm sorrry! :flower:
> 
> Just know the men were cowards as had to be in a car and speed off in order to say anything. Had they been next to you on the street they may have gotten a few wacks with an object of some sort. Anything I could find probably near me on the street.
> 
> Ah, the joys of hormones for sure. I think I would pounce like a crazy lion!

yeah thank you hun, 

haha if only they wasnt in a car, they would of copped the brunt of hormones thats for sure xXx


----------



## shyfox1988

yeah i agree time is going soo fast and november is definately creeping up, 

my eldest son is going to be 5 years old on the 4th october then a month later babba's due its just scary too think about xXx


----------



## loulabump

Dragonfly said:


> I just realised I have like 17 weeks till due date! thats not to far.

I know what you mean! I found out I was pregnant at just under 4 weeks gone and from then to now time seems to have just disappeared... hoping the rest of it goes by just as quickly!!

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

but now it wont because I have noticed and pointed that out lol if I had of waited longer to point that out it wouldnt be so bad then like 10 weeks left would be ok to. 

I actually cant wait till autumn!


----------



## SilasLove

I think it is a lot easier to be pregnant when you have a child to take care of already. Like, you don't think about it as much so it seems to go by faster. Atleast, that is how I feel.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah I think so, with william it was an an eternal wait!


----------



## anna matronic

Time for a rant (sorry about the me post here)

Have been feeling quite down. I think because I have been on school trips all week and now we go back to lessons for 2 days!! Any have had a massive row with my girlfriends. One of them is getting married in September, my firends have prganised a surprised weekend for August bank holiday. 2 nights in a hotel, pole dancing, kareoke, dinner and a nightclub. I wasn't best please but came up with a compromise anyway. I find out that they have changed the weekend. TO MY BIRTHDAY. Ok so I'll go and spend my bday with them celebrating someone elses hen night. I get the hump and decide I actually don't want to go. I get a txt telling me I still have to pay the money for bits they have bought (only a tenner) as I said I would go. THEY DIDNT EVEN TELL ME WHEN IT WAS. I have got in a pregnant emotional strop and told my friend that when she gets pregnant I hope noone organises things around her bday without telling her or asking and that she never feels left out. I get told they have tried to involve me (I live 60 miles away so not that easy) and my comments are not necessary, they didn;t mean to upset me and didn;t realise it was my bday. 20 years of friendship and they don't know when my birthday is.

VERY ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then I go to get my matb1, some of you know the problems I had and the mw wouldn't change the date. So I pick it up from the doctors and she has put the wrong date on it, giving me a due date even EARLIER than I am .

I can;t tell you how much I just want to cry :(


----------



## Eskimobabys

:happydance:My Bump Is VIABLE!:happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Woohoo congrats 6 and half hours to go till my little man is LOL :)


----------



## SilasLove

Oh goodness ... drama x 100000000 with my family today. People honestly need to think about some stuff before they start talking! I just don't understand honestly .. sometimes I wish I could move far, far away from a lot of them!


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> Time for a rant (sorry about the me post here)
> 
> Have been feeling quite down. I think because I have been on school trips all week and now we go back to lessons for 2 days!! Any have had a massive row with my girlfriends. One of them is getting married in September, my firends have prganised a surprised weekend for August bank holiday. 2 nights in a hotel, pole dancing, kareoke, dinner and a nightclub. I wasn't best please but came up with a compromise anyway. I find out that they have changed the weekend. TO MY BIRTHDAY. Ok so I'll go and spend my bday with them celebrating someone elses hen night. I get the hump and decide I actually don't want to go. I get a txt telling me I still have to pay the money for bits they have bought (only a tenner) as I said I would go. THEY DIDNT EVEN TELL ME WHEN IT WAS. I have got in a pregnant emotional strop and told my friend that when she gets pregnant I hope noone organises things around her bday without telling her or asking and that she never feels left out. I get told they have tried to involve me (I live 60 miles away so not that easy) and my comments are not necessary, they didn;t mean to upset me and didn;t realise it was my bday. 20 years of friendship and they don't know when my birthday is.
> 
> VERY ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Then I go to get my matb1, some of you know the problems I had and the mw wouldn't change the date. So I pick it up from the doctors and she has put the wrong date on it, giving me a due date even EARLIER than I am .
> 
> I can;t tell you how much I just want to cry :(

Aw :hugs: anna! I am sorry things are going to crap .. kind of know how you feel today as having it out with some family!


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Oh goodness ... drama x 100000000 with my family today. People honestly need to think about some stuff before they start talking! I just don't understand honestly .. sometimes I wish I could move far, far away from a lot of them!

My family where and are that bad I considered moving far far away I even went looking for houses to rent in this town that was over an hours drive from my parents just to get away from them. I had schools and all looked into and what was there. But since they hardly call to me any more due to to many fights its not so bad. Theres still phones for plenty of fights so I stopped answering them to. My parents return from hols on friday,. not excited as my mum will be here for first time in over a month and as usual will be picking on my son and yacking on.


----------



## Eskimobabys

yay anna matronic!!!


----------



## lolpants

shyfox1988 said:


> just needing a little vent,
> 
> arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not a happy bunny want to rip the jerks head off, went to shop and on way back had these 2 men in posh suits drive past and one shouted out "Dont you think you should learn to keep your legs closed"
> 
> how dare they say that i dont even know them and they dont know me
> 
> its really aggrivated me that they said it, i dont see how anyone deserves a comment like that its not nice, they are so lucky they was in a car because if they was walking past and said that to me they would not of been able to get away with saying it thats for sure i would of said a few choice words myself im not one for confrontation but hormones raging the slightest thing sets me off xXx sorry just had to let that out xXx

Idiots! I would of shouted 'so should of ur mum!' [email protected]!!!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> Time for a rant (sorry about the me post here)
> 
> Have been feeling quite down. I think because I have been on school trips all week and now we go back to lessons for 2 days!! Any have had a massive row with my girlfriends. One of them is getting married in September, my firends have prganised a surprised weekend for August bank holiday. 2 nights in a hotel, pole dancing, kareoke, dinner and a nightclub. I wasn't best please but came up with a compromise anyway. I find out that they have changed the weekend. TO MY BIRTHDAY. Ok so I'll go and spend my bday with them celebrating someone elses hen night. I get the hump and decide I actually don't want to go. I get a txt telling me I still have to pay the money for bits they have bought (only a tenner) as I said I would go. THEY DIDNT EVEN TELL ME WHEN IT WAS. I have got in a pregnant emotional strop and told my friend that when she gets pregnant I hope noone organises things around her bday without telling her or asking and that she never feels left out. I get told they have tried to involve me (I live 60 miles away so not that easy) and my comments are not necessary, they didn;t mean to upset me and didn;t realise it was my bday. 20 years of friendship and they don't know when my birthday is.
> 
> VERY ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Then I go to get my matb1, some of you know the problems I had and the mw wouldn't change the date. So I pick it up from the doctors and she has put the wrong date on it, giving me a due date even EARLIER than I am .
> 
> I can;t tell you how much I just want to cry :(

:( thats not good! glad ur sticking up for urself!!

Ive noticed a lot of friends don't seem to wanna bother with me or invite me too things now Im preggers :( I get quite upset about it sometimes - Im kinda hoping I'll make a new group of friends when Phoebe arrives, through baby and mother groups etc

Happy V day Eskimo!! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Eskimobabys said:


> yay anna matronic!!!

5 hours :D

Now for an ethical question. Hypothetically speaking if my man was to come right now, where would the doctors stand?? Interesting debate :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

anna matronic said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> yay anna matronic!!!
> 
> 5 hours :D
> 
> Now for an ethical question. Hypothetically speaking if my man was to come right now, where would the doctors stand?? Interesting debate :)Click to expand...

there better help him! i think it would horrible if they deny your baby care bc you were only 23wks and 6days! its ridiculous! :growlmad:
Thanks LOLpants


----------



## TySonNMe

lolpants said:


> shyfox1988 said:
> 
> 
> just needing a little vent,
> 
> arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not a happy bunny want to rip the jerks head off, went to shop and on way back had these 2 men in posh suits drive past and one shouted out "Dont you think you should learn to keep your legs closed"
> 
> how dare they say that i dont even know them and they dont know me
> 
> its really aggrivated me that they said it, i dont see how anyone deserves a comment like that its not nice, they are so lucky they was in a car because if they was walking past and said that to me they would not of been able to get away with saying it thats for sure i would of said a few choice words myself im not one for confrontation but hormones raging the slightest thing sets me off xXx sorry just had to let that out xXx
> 
> Idiots! I would of shouted 'so should of ur mum!' [email protected]!!!
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

LoL!! I agree!


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Time for a rant (sorry about the me post here)
> 
> Have been feeling quite down. I think because I have been on school trips all week and now we go back to lessons for 2 days!! Any have had a massive row with my girlfriends. One of them is getting married in September, my firends have prganised a surprised weekend for August bank holiday. 2 nights in a hotel, pole dancing, kareoke, dinner and a nightclub. I wasn't best please but came up with a compromise anyway. I find out that they have changed the weekend. TO MY BIRTHDAY. Ok so I'll go and spend my bday with them celebrating someone elses hen night. I get the hump and decide I actually don't want to go. I get a txt telling me I still have to pay the money for bits they have bought (only a tenner) as I said I would go. THEY DIDNT EVEN TELL ME WHEN IT WAS. I have got in a pregnant emotional strop and told my friend that when she gets pregnant I hope noone organises things around her bday without telling her or asking and that she never feels left out. I get told they have tried to involve me (I live 60 miles away so not that easy) and my comments are not necessary, they didn;t mean to upset me and didn;t realise it was my bday. 20 years of friendship and they don't know when my birthday is.
> 
> VERY ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Then I go to get my matb1, some of you know the problems I had and the mw wouldn't change the date. So I pick it up from the doctors and she has put the wrong date on it, giving me a due date even EARLIER than I am .
> 
> I can;t tell you how much I just want to cry :(
> 
> :( thats not good! glad ur sticking up for urself!!
> 
> Ive noticed a lot of friends don't seem to wanna bother with me or invite me too things now Im preggers :( I get quite upset about it sometimes - Im kinda hoping I'll make a new group of friends when Phoebe arrives, through baby and mother groups etc
> 
> Happy V day Eskimo!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

It gets worse look at this status on fb:

C L roll on Friday so I can see my gorgeous girlies :) xxx
20 hours ago · Comment · Like

C L Minus Al! x
20 hours ago · Like

Sophie G And me ....
19 hours ago · Like · 

L K woo hoo jj's here we come!!!
8 hours ago · Like

C L Oooh you're not out either Soph?! I'll have a drink for you hun :) xx JJs and Lindsey's for a sleepover lol x
about an hour ago · Like

Sophie G I wasn't invited.
23 minutes ago · Like · 

I am Sophie!!

C L is the bride of the wedding and L K is the one I had a row with today!!
:growlmad:


----------



## anna matronic

I haven't felt this left out and unwanted for quite a bloody long time :(


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^:( im so sorry how rude of them!


----------



## Dragonfly

LK totally ignored you there to I see. Directly snubbed you.


----------



## pinklizzy

Can't believe your friends are treating you so badly! :hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

yay its Tuesday. I am 22 weeks now :) 2 more days till I move up a box on my ticker. The little things make me happy.

I had my extra scan today to check on the babies heart. He is still lying in the wrong position so she still didn't get the shots she needed. But baby is doing just great. She said I'd have to wait to talk to my doctor but he might send me for a 3D scan to get this heart shot which would be excellent....or he might just send me back to her again. Either way I get to have another one in a month or so.


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> LK totally ignored you there to I see. Directly snubbed you.

Yeah she did! :growlmad: How horrible of her! :gun:


----------



## anna matronic

Well C L has said yeah but you are on holiday which is true I am so I couldn't go anyway. but always nice to be invited even if you can't go!!

I am considering leaving my phone at home while I am away... does anyone think this could be a good idea? A week of no-one contacting me, no internet, just peace :)


----------



## Dragonfly

phones are good for emergencies so keep it on you just dont contact any one.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness ... drama x 100000000 with my family today. People honestly need to think about some stuff before they start talking! I just don't understand honestly .. sometimes I wish I could move far, far away from a lot of them!
> 
> My family where and are that bad I considered moving far far away I even went looking for houses to rent in this town that was over an hours drive from my parents just to get away from them. I had schools and all looked into and what was there. But since they hardly call to me any more due to to many fights its not so bad. Theres still phones for plenty of fights so I stopped answering them to. My parents return from hols on friday,. not excited as my mum will be here for first time in over a month and as usual will be picking on my son and yacking on.Click to expand...

Yeah, I would love to stay out of it except for my cousin feels she has the right to call my OH worthless. :growlmad: I just do not see where she gets off. It all started because she and her OH can't stay out of anyone's business. Ugh ... long story, wouldn't want to bore you. But honestly it just drives me nuts! I am seriously thinking about moving away once I have this baby. I don't need this stuff anymore. Its not like the half of them do anything for me. I love them .. but jeesh! Then *my mom just had to pipe in!!!* Which made me even more mad. So now I think I'll just run away!

I am sorry about the impending visit from your mother. I hope it ends up going better than you suspect. :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> phones are good for emergencies so keep it on you just dont contact any one.

Good point!! I will take it but try not to use it or take it out with me :)


----------



## anna matronic

*UPDATE*

I have perked up a little. I have packed my suitcase, although I hate most of my clothes!! I think I will live in mostly the same stuff lol!!

3 hours till viability yay :happydance:

Oh and I am celebrating with a chicken burger from the kebab shop :D


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness ... drama x 100000000 with my family today. People honestly need to think about some stuff before they start talking! I just don't understand honestly .. sometimes I wish I could move far, far away from a lot of them!
> 
> My family where and are that bad I considered moving far far away I even went looking for houses to rent in this town that was over an hours drive from my parents just to get away from them. I had schools and all looked into and what was there. But since they hardly call to me any more due to to many fights its not so bad. Theres still phones for plenty of fights so I stopped answering them to. My parents return from hols on friday,. not excited as my mum will be here for first time in over a month and as usual will be picking on my son and yacking on.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I would love to stay out of it except for my cousin feels she has the right to call my OH worthless. :growlmad: I just do not see where she gets off. It all started because she and her OH can't stay out of anyone's business. Ugh ... long story, wouldn't want to bore you. But honestly it just drives me nuts! I am seriously thinking about moving away once I have this baby. I don't need this stuff anymore. Its not like the half of them do anything for me. I love them .. but jeesh! Then *my mom just had to pipe in!!!* Which made me even more mad. So now I think I'll just run away!
> 
> I am sorry about the impending visit from your mother. I hope it ends up going better than you suspect. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Are they the type of poeple who just have to row with people all the time? i had two friends like that a couple and I swear i heard them bitch about everyone till they started a fight with me to! now I fell out with them when I was preg with william with the way they where right in our lives messing about and since then I havnt heard from them. though I am not the only ones as they have a list of people they have interfered with that dont talk to them and people they where fighting with when we knew them are not best mates with them. I have no time for that silliness at all so glad to be rid of them! it was actually a blessing. One went to prison and the other lives miles away now. Karma or what. 
But I hate them types, seriously I cant be arsed with fighting and thats what annoyed them I wouldnt rise to it. Just couldnt give a crap and waved good bye while she actually me to my house drunk when i was 22 weeks preg to have a fight and had my mate in tears with how she was acting. 

bla. 


I guess my mum will bring me back something with my name on it AGAIN and finish the row about why I tell people I was born in Ireland when I was because she thinks its insulting to my dad. :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Time for a rant (sorry about the me post here)
> 
> It gets worse look at this status on fb:
> 
> C L roll on Friday so I can see my gorgeous girlies :) xxx
> 20 hours ago · Comment · Like
> 
> C L Minus Al! x
> 20 hours ago · Like
> 
> Sophie G And me ....
> 19 hours ago · Like ·
> 
> L K woo hoo jj's here we come!!!
> 8 hours ago · Like
> 
> C L Oooh you're not out either Soph?! I'll have a drink for you hun :) xx JJs and Lindsey's for a sleepover lol x
> about an hour ago · Like
> 
> Sophie G I wasn't invited.
> 23 minutes ago · Like ·
> 
> I am Sophie!!
> 
> C L is the bride of the wedding and L K is the one I had a row with today!!
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm sounds very much similar too experiences Ive had -- this is a copy from facebook of one of my friends ... (Im Lauren and too make matters worse the girl (Kat) who Sarah went with is also my friend!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Jones saw eclipse last night, awsum! had my vip seat, lol ^^ she still acts weird tho.
> Saturday at 12:22 · Comment · Like
> 
> Lauren Parslow uh hum??? thought we were going together?
> Saturday at 12:27 · Like ·
> 
> Sarah Jones kat managed 2 get me a vip ticket for cwmbran, but 4 last nite, sorry hun. im away nxt wk as mums havin an operation an im stayin with her, didnt know wen i wud o had time 2 c it afta, as i was away in wrk 4 bout 2/3 wks an didnt manage 2 get home till last nite. coz of my wrk i didnt wanna miss it, i cudnt miss it in the cinema.
> Saturday at 12:33 · Like
> 
> Lauren Parslow well I wasn't doing anything last night :(
> Invite woulda been nice :'(
> No one wants to bother with the knocked up Lol
> Saturday at 12:36 · Like ·
> 
> Sarah Jones &#8206;='[ boohoo sorry. didnt even think as it was a rush job as i was travellin bak from london an didnt even know if id get bak intime.
> Saturday at 12:39 · Like
> 
> Gareth Delaney Eclipse is awesome, it's bringing bestiality into the main stream where it belongs.... /s
> Saturday at 14:17 · Like
> 
> Lauren Parslow I wouldn't know Del, not seen it ;p
> Saturday at 17:07 · Like ·
> 
> Sarah Jones hahaha so true gar...lol
> Sunday at 16:06 · Like
> 
> :shrug: I just dunno how she thought her response would make me feel better for not being invited!?! Especially as it was 2 of my friends went together!? I'd understand if we were all really young but Im 30 now - a couple of really really old mates still bother with me and thats about it :cry:
> 
> Glad your not letting it ruin your Holiday - hope u have an ace time!!
> 
> and remember ladies around 3 months from now we'll have the best friends we'll ever need!! :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## anna matronic

This is what makes me laugh lauren, my birthday is my 29th, not my 19th. we are grown adults, it is just totally pathetic.

I admit since I have moved I have not been great at staying in touch, but I do see them as much as I can when I go home. they haven't once mentioned coming down. since moving I got a boyfriend and as you know how it goes was all wrapped up in him, then found out I was pregnant and haven't had the easiest 5 months!! But they have never once thought, lets go and visit Soph. I have seen them once I think since I got duffed up.

Pisses me right off!!

I seriously think it will be just me and my boy lol!! When he is 30 I will be beggin him to stay at home and doing all his washing, ironing and cooking :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

If it makes you feel any better I have one friend that seldom visits as the rest all left when I was pregnant or after. None of us speak any more. And its happened to loads I know to. Not true friends if they cant even stand by you at this time. Do they have children?


----------



## SilasLove

The only friends I have are ones that have children. I am not too far out of high school, and so I have 1 friend that I still see/talk to regularly. The only other forms of social interaction/friendship are actually my cousins, lol! (Who have/are going to have children as well) 

Its storming pretty bad here, power keeps trying to shut off. :( I will most likely be bored out of my mind tonight and going to bed EARLY. 

Any of you ladies a math whiz? I am in college and just started an Algebra class and I think I may go crazy with fright as I am not that great at math at all!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness ... drama x 100000000 with my family today. People honestly need to think about some stuff before they start talking! I just don't understand honestly .. sometimes I wish I could move far, far away from a lot of them!
> 
> My family where and are that bad I considered moving far far away I even went looking for houses to rent in this town that was over an hours drive from my parents just to get away from them. I had schools and all looked into and what was there. But since they hardly call to me any more due to to many fights its not so bad. Theres still phones for plenty of fights so I stopped answering them to. My parents return from hols on friday,. not excited as my mum will be here for first time in over a month and as usual will be picking on my son and yacking on.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I would love to stay out of it except for my cousin feels she has the right to call my OH worthless. :growlmad: I just do not see where she gets off. It all started because she and her OH can't stay out of anyone's business. Ugh ... long story, wouldn't want to bore you. But honestly it just drives me nuts! I am seriously thinking about moving away once I have this baby. I don't need this stuff anymore. Its not like the half of them do anything for me. I love them .. but jeesh! Then *my mom just had to pipe in!!!* Which made me even more mad. So now I think I'll just run away!
> 
> I am sorry about the impending visit from your mother. I hope it ends up going better than you suspect. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Are they the type of poeple who just have to row with people all the time? i had two friends like that a couple and I swear i heard them bitch about everyone till they started a fight with me to! now I fell out with them when I was preg with william with the way they where right in our lives messing about and since then I havnt heard from them. though I am not the only ones as they have a list of people they have interfered with that dont talk to them and people they where fighting with when we knew them are not best mates with them. I have no time for that silliness at all so glad to be rid of them! it was actually a blessing. One went to prison and the other lives miles away now. Karma or what.
> But I hate them types, seriously I cant be arsed with fighting and thats what annoyed them I wouldnt rise to it. Just couldnt give a crap and waved good bye while she actually me to my house drunk when i was 22 weeks preg to have a fight and had my mate in tears with how she was acting.
> 
> bla.
> 
> 
> I guess my mum will bring me back something with my name on it AGAIN and finish the row about why I tell people I was born in Ireland when I was because she thinks its insulting to my dad. :wacko:Click to expand...

Honestly DF they are just miserable people all together. None of them do anything with themselves. And I hate to look down on anyone to be honest, but living off the government and not getting a job because you have "back problems"? It is rather pathetic. I am not the best person in the world, and although I don't have a job I am a full-time college student. I worked when I was pregnant with my DS but was terminated for something that was practically out of my control.

Anyhow .. I just can't stand them. I think the only people I am going to communicate with anymore are my sisters, mother, and my grandmother and a select few cousins whom help me a lot so couldn't imagine leaving them out.

Perhaps you will rather like the gift from your mother?? I know you have said you do not like your name much, but perhaps it will be pretty??


----------



## Dragonfly

I have never ever liked anything my mum has got me ever. She has a totally different taste than me and when she asks do I want anything back ahs gets me something I dont want back. If I told her and wrote it on her head she wouldnt get it. She bought Darren back nice stuff, jumpers and syrup waffles, I couldnt eat the waffles as I am a coalic and she just looked at me and said "didnt know what to get you". So I got another keyring with my name on it. Told her nothing with my name on it this year, tulip bulbs if need be or some delph. I garentee she will get none of them things it will be something like a tube of cadburys cod from the air port. Her taset in cloths she reckons i should be wearing pink flowery things like a child, she has my sister dressed in everything pink from primark! and is gutted i am to fat to fit in to it so she keeps telling me. Second hand cloths for me again there but lucky I am pregnant and not as she says "slender" as my 6ft tall sister who is 16. 

She can say what she likes, when pointed out several times on picking on me when i am pregnant about weight she answers!"just saying" refusing to even believe it was offensive to me. PS she is near 30 stone I think, been in weight watches over 10 years never lost just gained. My dad makes her go to it.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> I have never ever liked anything my mum has got me ever. She has a totally different taste than me and when she asks do I want anything back ahs gets me something I dont want back. If I told her and wrote it on her head she wouldnt get it. She bought Darren back nice stuff, jumpers and syrup waffles, I couldnt eat the waffles as I am a coalic and she just looked at me and said "didnt know what to get you". So I got another keyring with my name on it. Told her nothing with my name on it this year, tulip bulbs if need be or some delph. I garentee she will get none of them things it will be something like a tube of cadburys cod from the air port. Her taset in cloths she reckons i should be wearing pink flowery things like a child, she has my sister dressed in everything pink from primark! and is gutted i am to fat to fit in to it so she keeps telling me. Second hand cloths for me again there but lucky I am pregnant and not as she says "slender" as my 6ft tall sister who is 16.
> 
> She can say what she likes, when pointed out several times on picking on me when i am pregnant about weight she answers!"just saying" refusing to even believe it was offensive to me. PS she is near 30 stone I think, been in weight watches over 10 years never lost just gained. My dad makes her go to it.

I am sorry DF :hugs: I always wish that someone could have a better relationship with thier family than they do. I don't have the best relationship with my mom either. But, its nothing like that. She is just overly protective but isn't around enough to really say anything ... iykwim.

Atleast I have my Grandma, who practically raised me. She can get a bit annoying at times, but I sure do love the woman. Do you have other family that you are close to?

*****************************​
*Happy V-Day to Baby Madelyn!!! *


----------



## Dragonfly

my gran looked after me a lot when I was growing up as she was working but she died in 1998. My dads fam are in another country and dont care and my mums the rest of them live mins away but never visit and have problems with me not christening my son. They all visit each other daily though. I did ask and I was given the reason that I dont visit them because I have no car they dont have to come to me when they do have cars and live mins away in a car. They think I should be walking down dual carriageways and back roads to visit them and my mum even says that. Dare I inconvenience anyone in my family. Even on xmas day when I was preg with William she told me to walk to my granddads when I had dangerously high bp and swollen feet I coudlnt hardly walk and was near due. She really hasnt got a caring bone in her. 

When my aunt came to see me she got me a gift for moving in, my mum was more concerned with asked me what the brand name on it was and where she would have got it so she could work out how much she spent! I wouldnt ever have thought if that and didnt look at where it came from or who made it I just like it. 

I cant get along with her at all I disagree with every thing she does and says and how she acts. My OH can see a lot of my bro and sister are like her but I am not. As I never got anything I wasnt selfish with anything like the other two. More forgotten about. Wish she would dam well carry on forgetting instead of making it known she is forever insulted by my parenting decisions.


----------



## SilasLove

I am sorry that you have such little family support DF.

Where is everyone today? Lol.


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girlies. Happy V Day to my little boy :) :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Hi girlies. Happy V Day to my little boy :) :happydance:

Congratulations :happydance:

Hope the last few days of term aren't too stressful and that you have a brilliant holiday! 

In other news, I have been the only person at the aquafit thing for the last 2 weeks - I know you're on hols next week and there's no class the week after that, but after that you should really come!


----------



## anna matronic

I am finished for the year now! NQT over so proper teacher come September :happydance:

I do have valid reasons for not coming honest :D Last week I was on a school trip and didn;t get home till half 5 and was knackered and today I have come straight to my mums in Croydon as off on hols tomorrow :)

so as soon as the next class is on should be around although I am back and forth Hastings/Croydon (doctors, dentist, birthday, babysitting etc!!) so I shall let you know :D

xxx


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> Hi girlies. Happy V Day to my little boy :) :happydance:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

I'm planning on trying out aqua natal lessons - but they only run during term-time here so I'll have too wait till September - they any good?

Happy V day to all he viable ladies today!

Lol xx


----------



## forgodssake

Well, I had to go for my second cervical scan today and also ended up with an impromptu 'belly' scan because "we cant let come come for 'one of those' and not let you see your baby'" :thumbup:

he is a right old fidget which was quite reassuring to see so much movement without feeling it because even though this is my third time her/his lack of 'routine' with movements does worry me somewhat!!

Am also proud to annouce my cervix is 47mm long :haha::haha:


----------



## forgodssake

lolpants said:


> I'm planning on trying out aqua natal lessons - but they only run during term-time here so I'll have too wait till September - they any good?
> 
> Happy V day to all he viable ladies today!
> 
> Lol xx

Lol - I go to normal aqua aerobics classes and just dont do the "tummy" exercises as apparently pregnant women around my neck of the woods dont work and aqua natals only run during the day :rollseyes:


----------



## lolpants

forgodssake said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on trying out aqua natal lessons - but they only run during term-time here so I'll have too wait till September - they any good?
> 
> Happy V day to all he viable ladies today!
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> Lol - I go to normal aqua aerobics classes and just dont do the "tummy" exercises as apparently pregnant women around my neck of the woods dont work and aqua natals only run during the day :rollseyes:Click to expand...

My boss has given me the go ahead to have time off work for this :thumbup: But I see what your saying - its only on Tuesdays at 9.30am - and I live in Cardiff, so hardly the middle of nowhere!! :grr:

Lol xx


----------



## hinkybinky

lolpants said:


> I'm planning on trying out aqua natal lessons - but they only run during term-time here so I'll have too wait till September - they any good?

I really enjoy them - I'm not a great swimmer so I wouldn't go to the swimming pool to do lengths or anything, so it at least gives me the chance to be in the water (feels great after a day on my feet carrying that bit of extra weight!). It's only for 30 mins and very gentle really, I just like the chance to unwind and feel liek I'm doing something vaguely beneficial.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have trapped wind and its annoying . It was in my side earlier not under ribs and my farts are deadly. I hate this. I remember this with William its everything moving up and around and wind getting rapped. not nice at all. I think william and darren will be gasses tonight in the bedroom.


----------



## SilasLove

I am awake much too early ... its only 6:30am and I have already been up an hour! Ahh.

OH and I are going garage saleing after he gets off work today! :happydance: I am determined to buy cute girly things, as well as come cute manly things for my DS .. haha.

But seriously! I am excited.


----------



## Dragonfly

I turned my room into a gas chamber last night. that was nasty . 

my ticker move up in 26.4 and thats us in third tri!!!!! 3 weeks lift here in second! wtf!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> I turned my room into a gas chamber last night. that was nasty .
> 
> my ticker move up in 26.4 and thats us in third tri!!!!! 3 weeks lift here in second! wtf!

Sometimes when I allow myself to think about it I am always thinking like that!

Hah, I talk to myself .. I am like "Dear Heavens, it seemed like it took me an eternity to get here last time! This time I want it to go by slower, and I am already halfway there!"

Idk what I am going to do with two babies! Ah, probably go crazy!! 

Speaking of which .. I keep getting kicked in the bladder! Never fun..

On a complete topic change .. I think I may be getting a cold. As woke up this morning with runny nose, and a sore throat. :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

I know its going to be hectic with two. William isnt a handful of anything to me but sure two wouldnt be that easy as I was glued to William feeding for a long time. I dont mind but the both have to share me. Think William will be ok and Darren will take him out more as they have a really good bond, a bond I get jealous of and he cries when his dad goes out. well xmas shall be more fun anyway with two of them!


----------



## SilasLove

I cannot wait until Christmas this year! Joseph was just shy of 2 months old last Christmas so there was not much going on. But this year he is older, and I just cannot wait! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

William was a 10 months on his first xmas and we had so many presents for him and he loved opening them all. It was such a joy to watch. now he will love it more this year and since we moved we will to. I cant wait and all to get the tree up! darrens worse he gets the tree up at the end of nov he is a big kid. And since i will be giving birth about then it will be all xmassy! I think if they change my date to 25th like last scan said i will go to dec. happened with william he was mean to be 26th jan and ended up in feb.


----------



## Lenka

lolpants said:


> I'm planning on trying out aqua natal lessons - but they only run during term-time here so I'll have too wait till September - they any good?
> 
> Happy V day to all he viable ladies today!
> 
> Lol xx

They are brilliant, I am going there. Lots of gentle and some time vigorous moving about in the water..love it! Feel so refreshed afterwards, but also sleep like a log on a night  I go twice a week


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi all, I am feeling a bit yukky today as I have heartburn (at least that is what I think it is as I have never had it before) and I am sooooooo tired. 

I keep waking up in the night and not being able to go back to sleep. Last night I woke up at 1.30am, tossed and turned for about an hour when I decided to get up. I sat in the lounge with a cup of hot choc until about 4 (it was just getting light) before I went back to bed and I think I dropped off (but not a deep sleep) by about 5am. I then needed to get up at 7.30 but I didn't hear my alarm (surprise surprise) and didn't wake up until gone 9am.

This is going to drive me nuts if I have to put up with this for another 15 weeks. I am having such trouble getting motivated for work today and I am now behind schedule.

Yikes! That is my first B&B moan :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

Just updated my avatar to 'Herbert' at 24+2. 
He/she has really started to fill out since the 20 week scan and now has a little button nose.

x


----------



## lolpants

Cocobelle said:


> Just updated my avatar to 'Herbert' at 24+2.
> He/she has really started to fill out since the 20 week scan and now has a little button nose.
> 
> x


That is an amazing pic - love his cute lil nose :D
Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Cute avatar and so very clear! I dont get another scan till September now. Ages away!!! I have midwife which I cant go to as they only work for 1 hour a week in surgery and its at a time I cant even get there so looks like I will be begging one to come and visit me again. Cant be lugging around baby in massive car seat in taxi or worse just getting into someone elses car freaks me out. They only work till 10am? wtf morning sickness i couldnt go last time for and i still get sick feeling only no sick. Not to worried they do ignore mums here till the end anyway. 

I should be cleaning as I am baby free but instead i am stuck here lol


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Cute avatar and so very clear! I dont get another scan till September now. Ages away!!! I have midwife which I cant go to as they only work for 1 hour a week in surgery and its at a time I cant even get there so looks like I will be begging one to come and visit me again. Cant be lugging around baby in massive car seat in taxi or worse just getting into someone elses car freaks me out. They only work till 10am? wtf morning sickness i couldnt go last time for and i still get sick feeling only no sick. Not to worried they do ignore mums here till the end anyway.
> 
> I should be cleaning as I am baby free but instead i am stuck here lol

Haha, its never really fun to clean while baby is gone ... usually I end up getting bored with myself and have no idea what to do so I actually end up cleaning before all is said and done!


----------



## Dragonfly

I get bored to, everyone says I should enjoy it and its not that I dont I just find myself cleaning or sitting on lap top and when I am cleaning and want to sit and relax everyone comes in again and I dont consider cleaning my time out at all. Sure after this baby next spring I can get out on my motorbike as i used to now and again on my own, its great for clearing the head. So bike stuff for xmas for me as its neglected in a shed at the mo and I need bike gear for fater chicks and new boots : (


----------



## Happyhayley

yay I moved up a box. Come a long way from the seahorse. My disabled son has never been able to eat anything but pureed foods. Yesterday he started eating cheerios. He still chokes sometimes but I am overjoyed that something other then slop is going into him :) :) :)


----------



## Happyhayley

oh just in case anyone cares about silly things like I do.... I just fiddled with the boxes ticker. To get to box 7 or the orange box if you still have it rainbowed it has to be 26 weeks 5 days. To get to box 8 (pinkish box) its 31 weeks 1 day and to get to that final red box its 35 weeks 4 days.

So my new mile stones will be as above plus adding in V-day at 24 weeks and 3rd trimester at 27 and then being "full term" at 37...after that its really just having the baby


----------



## Cocobelle

Happyhayley said:


> yay I moved up a box. Come a long way from the seahorse. My disabled son has never been able to eat anything but pureed foods. Yesterday he started eating cheerios. He still chokes sometimes but I am overjoyed that something other then slop is going into him :) :) :)

Ah well done little man, you must be such a pleased mummy Hayley :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

your as bad as he hayley with messing with the ticker to see when it moves, I think i wrote on page before this it moves in 3 weeks for me 4 for you then we are in third tri! last pregnant it was so long now this is flying. Think i had little to do waiting about then.


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on the cheerios happyhayley! My LO gets cheerios every now and again too, he chokes a bit too as well. So nerve racking!! Ahh.

Well I went to the garage sale. We spent $32.00 and we got a bunch of clothes for DS. Unfortunately they didn't have much girl stuff, and the girl stuff they did have was like 18+ months! Bleh. So, I got some neutral things .. and I managed to pick up some stuff that is kind of boyish on accident but oh well the girl will be a tomgirl some days I guess, lol!

Hoping to get to a garage sale that actually has girl stuff eventually ... I was dissapointed today to say the least! But I will be alright ... I suppose. Haha.


----------



## ShanandBoc

one week on Monday and i kick off the november sparklers in third tri....can u believe it ladies!! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^woohhooo:dance:


----------



## Happyhayley

oh thats exciting. Novembers in 3rd tri already


----------



## rowleypolie

ShanandBoc said:


> one week on Monday and i kick off the november sparklers in third tri....can u believe it ladies!! :D

OMG! I didnt even realize we are in the 3rd tri so soon! i have 2 more weeks from Saturday to be 27 weeks but still crazy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

rowleypolie said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> one week on Monday and i kick off the november sparklers in third tri....can u believe it ladies!! :D
> 
> OMG! I didnt even realize we are in the 3rd tri so soon! i have 2 more weeks from Saturday to be 27 weeks but still crazy!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I know!! Its scary how fast it has gone, and i thought it would take forever!! :blush:


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> one week on Monday and i kick off the november sparklers in third tri....can u believe it ladies!! :D

WOWEEEEE!!!!!

I am just 2 days behind you Shan so we can hold hands and go over together :happydance:

We need to sort out getting us a new home over in 3rd tri, or have we already decided who will be hosting it? Does everyone else think it should perhaps be a Sparkler due at the end of November to make sure the group keeps going after the first few babies have been born?

Its so exciting ladies! In a few weeks time we will ALL be on the home stretch!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cocobelle said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> one week on Monday and i kick off the november sparklers in third tri....can u believe it ladies!! :D
> 
> WOWEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> I am just 2 days behind you Shan so we can hold hands and go over together :happydance:
> 
> We need to sort out getting us a new home over in 3rd tri, or have we already decided who will be hosting it? Does everyone else think it should perhaps be a Sparkler due at the end of November to make sure the group keeps going after the first few babies have been born?
> 
> Its so exciting ladies! In a few weeks time we will ALL be on the home stretch!Click to expand...

Its u and me Cocobelle :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am near viable date then its third tri so by august I should have that out of the way :) roll on autumn I am sick of the crap Irish summer here.


----------



## Dragonfly

Heres William and Moewbert
 



Attached Files:







4809005082_6bb6e53961_b.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MissMamma

Dragonfly are you a photographer?
All your photos are beautiful!


----------



## lolpants

Wow thats awesome news Shanaboc - can't wait too join you over there! 2 weeks today for me!

DF ur cat is massive!! Lush pic

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

No i just like taking pics and being creative. I have a flickr to mostly flowers and pics of william. https://www.flickr.com/photos/annekedragonflytemmink/ I did get a cool camera which I always wanted for better pics but havnt a clue how to be professional as i dont do courses or anything. Just like capturing memories and pretty images.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> No i just like taking pics and being creative. I have a flickr to mostly flowers and pics of william. https://www.flickr.com/photos/annekedragonflytemmink/ I did get a cool camera which I always wanted for better pics but havnt a clue how to be professional as i dont do courses or anything. Just like capturing memories and pretty images.

Well DF I think you should take up professional photography, and William will always be your little model, lol. He is gorgeous. Your pictures are very gorgeous. Definitely something to be very proud of! :thumbup:


----------



## Cocobelle

DF, I am a graphic designer and spent a few years freelancing for a gardening magazine. Your photographs are as good as any I ever used in my layouts and you really should think about taking your hobby further. You are very talented, although it helps that you have a gorgeous little model too x


----------



## Dragonfly

There are so many out there that do the same and have way more money and knowledge than me and i dont even know where to begin :( I love growing flowers and taking pics of them. I have my own wall art should I ever want to decorate anyway like with pics of flowery things as if i dont have enough william pics knocking about lol


----------



## rai

Today is my anatomy scan! I am scared and excited. Had a horrible nightmare about it last night. How something was wrong and the baby came out, but the hospitals wouldn't do anything for baby since he/she is less than 24 weeks. So this morning I feel uneasy. But I am excited since this is hubby first ultrasound (my dr only does 2, one in 1st tri and one in 2nd tri). I'll be back later to update.


----------



## TySonNMe

Good luck rai!


----------



## jstarr

Dragonfly your pics are amazing! i just looked at them for ages and williams so photogenic :)


----------



## SilasLove

I am so ready for bed! Its only just 4pm here .. so not happening anytime soon for me unless LO decides to be nice and take a nap so I can rest as well ..

I just feel it is very unfair that naps to not exist for me unless LO is napping but my OH can go and sleep as he pleases ... ugh. Makes me upset!

Just under two weeks and I will be in *double digits!! *


----------



## rowleypolie

did i miss something? double digits for what exactly?

dh is headed out for a week to attend a graphics convention in Los Angeles. I am so jealous but I guess its better for him to go now then in like 10 weeks. I cant believe how little time we have until our little ones are here. Scary and exciting at the same time. Definitely getting new mommy jitters! my LO is 2 already and I can barely remember those firs days with her. How did I do it? How will I do it with her there demanding so much attention?


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> did i miss something? double digits for what exactly?
> 
> dh is headed out for a week to attend a graphics convention in Los Angeles. I am so jealous but I guess its better for him to go now then in like 10 weeks. I cant believe how little time we have until our little ones are here. Scary and exciting at the same time. Definitely getting new mommy jitters! my LO is 2 already and I can barely remember those firs days with her. How did I do it? How will I do it with her there demanding so much attention?

Double digits for your days until LO arrives. You have 106 days, so just a week for you to hit double digits.. :)

I have no idea how I am going to do it with two! Hopefully your little girl will be interested in helping and such, less so than wanting all your attention. I know some children have trouble with jealousy and everything, but I imagine you will catch the hang of it in no time.


----------



## rowleypolie

oh! i never noticed that before. 7 more days then!

She will be the jealous type I already know. But they offer a siblings class at the hospital so hopefully the class will teach some techniques on getting her more involved.


----------



## MissMamma

Dragonfly you should so be a photographer! [i'm shocked your not] Your pics are gorgeous and so is your son!...xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh double digits!!! I get ya, i just checked my ticker at i have 100 days, 1 day to go!!!! :D


----------



## marinewife101

ugh ladies.. i have found out horrible news.. my good childhood and high-school girlfriend was killed by her husband the day before yesterday.. and she has a 3 month old son.. im devastated and unable to believe its really true =(( last night i was a wreck.. ran to my hubby in the shower as i found out and he thought i was going into labor or something.. and freaked out but when i told him he comforted me and we had a long talk made me feel better..


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats horrible! he murdered her! :O 


I have a toothache yet again, weekend occurrence this.


----------



## marinewife101

yes he did =(( he shot her.. they had only been married since January =(( 

im sorry about the tooth ache


----------



## ShanandBoc

marinewife101 said:


> ugh ladies.. i have found out horrible news.. my good childhood and high-school girlfriend was killed by her husband the day before yesterday.. and she has a 3 month old son.. im devastated and unable to believe its really true =(( last night i was a wreck.. ran to my hubby in the shower as i found out and he thought i was going into labor or something.. and freaked out but when i told him he comforted me and we had a long talk made me feel better..

Aww marinewife101 i really dont know what to say? Thats so horrible u poor thing, what devastating news. I hope u are ok. thats the saddest thing, poor little baby, how could a husband do that??? :cry::nope:


----------



## marinewife101

ShanandBoc said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> ugh ladies.. i have found out horrible news.. my good childhood and high-school girlfriend was killed by her husband the day before yesterday.. and she has a 3 month old son.. im devastated and unable to believe its really true =(( last night i was a wreck.. ran to my hubby in the shower as i found out and he thought i was going into labor or something.. and freaked out but when i told him he comforted me and we had a long talk made me feel better..
> 
> Aww marinewife101 i really dont know what to say? Thats so horrible u poor thing, what devastating news. I hope u are ok. thats the saddest thing, poor little baby, how could a husband do that??? :cry::nope:Click to expand...

thank you i really honestly have no idea =(( how can someone get soo angry to kill.. there are other ways to deal with things and get out of relationships instead of killing.. if you don't want to be with someone than leave and share custody i mean i don't understand it leaving is sooo easy =(( nobody has to be with anyone we just choose to because we love them..


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats just horrible, I hope baby is ok and has someone to look after it and he goes away for a long time. Not your fault I have a tooth ache is mine :( I should go to a dentist but I hate them and I need that tooth out and I cant even get there for a start. Will have to ask dad nicely to take me next week as I cant stick it any more. I just hope them needles dont have anything weird in them I dont trust them.


----------



## SilasLove

I am so sorry marinewife101 :hugs:

That is just terrible! I have seen two similar stories on the news the last two days, only murder-suicide. It is just so hard for me to wrap my head around to be honest. I just don't understand it. I hope that you can find comfort at this time.


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls thought I'd so hello from sunny Cyprus :)

Hope you are all doing well!! Well my boy is enjoying all the Vit D he is getting as well as the nice food I am scoffing :D But the heat is killing me to be honest and I am very tired. I don't think I could do any longer or when I am bigger out here!!

I am back next Saturday, but will try to get online again before then. miss you girlies lots x x


----------



## pinklizzy

Hope you're having a fab time Anna, enjoy all the sunshine! Wet, wet, wet here lol!


----------



## anna matronic

Oh no has it been shit weather?? Well it has been mid 30's although yesterday was lovely and breezy today just still and yucky!! Having a fish bbq tonight :)


----------



## pinklizzy

So sorry Marinewife, that's appalling :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

That is awful Marinewife :hugs:

Glad too hear your having a good time in Cyprus Annamatronic :D

I gotta get ready to go to a party now :happydance: Gonna wear a dress - one that shows off the 'bump'

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

I know no one probably really cares ... but I am just not having a good day! I feel annoyed, anxious, exhausted. I am almost in tears because I just hate my life today. Even my DS is getting on my nerves ... I hate moods like this. Moods where I just want to run away and forget things. Ugh ... I think I am really stressed out.


----------



## pinklizzy

:hugs: Silas xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so....im kinda getting really freaked out....august is almost here, that means i will have 3 months left.....my dr is seriously considering changing my date, apparently my uterus is about 3/4 inches above my belly button!!!!! I am feeling my lo ever single day now. She is getting big! Im excited but TERRIFIED! lol


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey girls how is everyone??

gonna have a little rant lol sorry in advance 

went to my cousins wedding yesterday with my parents and boyfriend and all i heard all day is omg look at the size of you or ooo it will be your turn to get married next and i just felt like screaming give us a chance we are not even engaged yet and havent actually been together that long we have been together just over 6 months and i am almost 6 months pregnant i feel like i need to get used to all this first befor ehtinking about getting married and yeah i am big but does every other person need to pont out that yes even tho i chose a dress i wouldnt normally wear i still look like a hippo in it!! lol sorry rant over lol xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> I know no one probably really cares ... but I am just not having a good day! I feel annoyed, anxious, exhausted. I am almost in tears because I just hate my life today. Even my DS is getting on my nerves ... I hate moods like this. Moods where I just want to run away and forget things. Ugh ... I think I am really stressed out.

I care. :hugs: And have had days like that to. I live in the knowledge that it wont last I know it wont as I felt worse in last pregnancy and I blame it on hormones. If you need to cry then cry just get it out. Time to pamper yourself to. 

I am 24 weeks tomorrow V day. Yet i look more than that when I look at bump.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I know no one probably really cares ... but I am just not having a good day! I feel annoyed, anxious, exhausted. I am almost in tears because I just hate my life today. Even my DS is getting on my nerves ... I hate moods like this. Moods where I just want to run away and forget things. Ugh ... I think I am really stressed out.
> 
> I care. :hugs: And have had days like that to. I live in the knowledge that it wont last I know it wont as I felt worse in last pregnancy and I blame it on hormones. If you need to cry then cry just get it out. Time to pamper yourself to.
> 
> I am 24 weeks tomorrow V day. Yet i look more than that when I look at bump.Click to expand...

Thank you DF, makes me feel a lot better! And V-Day! woohoo!!:happydance:



pinklizzy said:


> :hugs: Silas xx

Thank you so much! :)


Oh my goodness ... in 4 days my son will be 9 months old. I just can't believe it sometimes! :|


----------



## Dragonfly

and he will be up and walking by time next baby is born or about that! william walked at 14 months which was average time. Some walk by 9 months my oh did. Despite being born at 29 weeks very small and died a few times, actually my other half has died a hand full of times in his life, weird. in last 5 years twice or three times.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> and he will be up and walking by time next baby is born or about that! william walked at 14 months which was average time. Some walk by 9 months my oh did. Despite being born at 29 weeks very small and died a few times, actually my other half has died a hand full of times in his life, weird. in last 5 years twice or three times.

Oh my goodness DF! Is he prone to accidents? I think he will be walking by the time the baby comes, just because he is already cruising around the tables and furniture. But, I don't know for sure. I kind of want him to be walking by then, but that doesn't give him much time to learn so who knows. He will do it when he is ready, I can't expect him to be on my time schedule, lol.

I have heard that babies tend to learn things faster when their parents are expecting a new baby soon ... but I don't know. I think that is just a myth.


----------



## Dragonfly

nope he dosnt fall or anything like that, well occasional but not accident prone. He just started walking and that was that.Used to edge about the sofa and all. never sits down now.


----------



## SilasLove

DF, I was actually referring to your OH as he has died a few times in his life and was wondering if it was because he was accident prone? Lol.

Last night OH put his arm on my lower stomach and our little girl had herself a fun time kicking the crap out of his arm. Of course, I told him to remove it because she kept waking me up, lol.


----------



## Dragonfly

I only caught on what you mean there lol No he was beat up once died 3 times on life support and was in a coma. and the last time his intestine where so bad from undiagnosed chrons they where poising him so he went to a and e and had to go right to theatre, died 2 times there while being operated on. And he weight like 1lb when he was born wasnt meant to survive and had last rights read them to. God he really dosnt give up lol 

well there would be no william without him.


----------



## SilasLove

Wow, that seems like too much to go through in one lifetime. But atleast he is a trooper and hasn't given up!


----------



## Dragonfly

He really never gives up, in ever way. So it dosnt shock me he comes back. I say he has used his 9 lives though. he is the youngest of his lot and his daddy killed himself when he was 5 :( he didnt know till he was a teen as like you cant tell a child that, I always knew even though we where teen friends but never said as my dad was his dads friend. His dad loved him but relationship didnt work out with him and his ma and his older bros and sisters where rowing with him, left him with nothing, no family and alone. I see a bit of him in Darren, his life would fall apart if something happened and he wasnt allowed to see William. We all have had some time of it but they say if you put your probs and everyone elses in a room you wont be long taking yours back again.


----------



## rai

been a minute since I posted (I got busy over the weekend), but I just wanted to update everyone that my anatomy scan that I had on Friday went great! Baby is healthy and growing fine. I finally feel relaxed in this pregnancy... I've been so worried, but something about knowing I made it to the anatomy scan and that there are no serious markers put me at ease. I finally believe that this pregnancy is real...I have been so scared of having a miscarriage. Wow, I'm going to be a mommy is a couple of months....everytime I feel LO move, I smile. BTW, I'm on team yellow so we didn't find out the gender.....I can't wait to find out if Speggy (that's what we call LO) is a girl or boy!


----------



## rai

ACCCKKK!!! I just realized my ticker went up a box!!!! I am in the last box of 2nd tri finally!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I know I am 5 months tomorrow! 4 months left but that seems far for some reason . 16 weeks left! eeekk! that sounds closer. Have midwife i have to call next week and ask her to come here as my parents I am not asking for lifts i am sick of being cursed at as a nuisance when I call. :(


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> I know I am 5 months tomorrow! 4 months left but that seems far for some reason . 16 weeks left! eeekk! that sounds closer. Have midwife i have to call next week and ask her to come here as my parents I am not asking for lifts i am sick of being cursed at as a nuisance when I call. :(

You mean 6 months right?


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG your right I am 6 months! *counts on fingers one more time* I thought that was going slow for 5! woohoo 6 months! 3 left! eerkkk! 3 months dosnt seem long.


----------



## majm1241

I will be 6 months in 2 weeks and 1 day! :happydance: It's getting exciting!


----------



## forgodssake

DF - its also V day for us in 2 and a half hours :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Next millesstone after is third tri! I think thats 26 or 27.2 weeks??


----------



## majm1241

OMG!!! I popped into 1st Tri for a second and there is Already and April 2011 Thread!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

majm1241 said:


> OMG!!! I popped into 1st Tri for a second and there is Already and April 2011 Thread!!!

Wow! That is scary, time is really moving on. This time next week the first November Sparklers will move over to 3rd Tri!

Have we had any thoughts on setting up our new thread over there? I am one of the first to move so don't mind doing it but I do think it makes more sense to have someone who is at the end of the month host it or the thread might get a little neglected!


----------



## Dragonfly

wait when the xmas trees go up early then we will be popping! I cant wait though even though i been here before and it wasnt good everyone is different so its kinda exciting all over again.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

majm1241....didnt you say something about doing it for us :) if not i will go over and make one right now....i can't believe it, 3rd trimester. I dont like 3rd trimester, im scared....mostly because there isnt a trimester after...there is a baby....did all of you already mommies feel this way with your first...cause i feel like im freaking out! LOL!


----------



## majm1241

blkhairbeauty said:


> majm1241....didnt you say something about doing it for us :) if not i will go over and make one right now....i can't believe it, 3rd trimester. I dont like 3rd trimester, im scared....mostly because there isnt a trimester after...there is a baby....did all of you already mommies feel this way with your first...cause i feel like im freaking out! LOL!

I did but I went back and deleted it cuz it got ignored and I felt stupid. LOL :blush: I will be glad to do it though. When should I start it?

When I start it, if anyone has advice on what I should do to make it look better, PM me. Do I just copy and paste what you have on the 1st page or do I wait until everyone starts heading over to 3rd Tri?


----------



## Cocobelle

> I did but I went back and deleted it cuz it got ignored and I felt stupid. LOL :blush: I will be glad to do it though. When should I start it?
> 
> When I start it, if anyone has advice on what I should do to make it look better, PM me. Do I just copy and paste what you have on the 1st page or do I wait until everyone starts heading over to 3rd Tri?

Oh bless you, I didn't see that or I wouldn't have ignored you! Shanandboc is 27 weeks next Monday I think (I am 2 days after) so I guess over the weekend would be fine? Or any time really. 

I guess you would copy and paste some stuff, blkhairedbeauty will give you good advice I am sure :D

Just thought, have a sneek peek at some of the other month groups on there and 'borrow' any good ideas to make it look pretty!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! I'll do that then. I'll start it on Friday then. Just so if y'all wanna go over there a few days early. :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

blkhairbeauty said:


> majm1241....didnt you say something about doing it for us :) if not i will go over and make one right now....i can't believe it, 3rd trimester. I dont like 3rd trimester, im scared....mostly because there isnt a trimester after...there is a baby....did all of you already mommies feel this way with your first...cause i feel like im freaking out! LOL!

When you hit the end box on ticker thats when it gets scary, no where to go after but the baby section! exciting but scary. I watched my ticker in here last time only it dragged then.


----------



## Cocobelle

> Thanks! I'll do that then. I'll start it on Friday then. Just so if y'all wanna go over there a few days early. :happydance:

Early! Us? Never! Who am I trying to kid :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

:rofl: Us November Sparklers love doing things early eh! :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Oh my goodness ... my OH got his license today. He is very happy, so am I. It was a hassle with me only having my license. I secretly hope he will drive everywhere now ... hmm.


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> Oh my goodness ... my OH got his license today. He is very happy, so am I. It was a hassle with me only having my license. I secretly hope he will drive everywhere now ... hmm.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks majm1241! Yeah, he got in to some trouble a few years back so was under the impression he couldn't get his license until he did this or that. But we found out it got thrown out in court as it was an old case so we went today and he passed his tests and got his license. Now we are on the hunt for a new car! I am much too excited!


----------



## majm1241

I bet! Having 2 cars is such a big deal! I don't see how Mark and I use to share 1 car when I had been working too when we first got together 9 years ago!!!


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> OMG your right I am 6 months! *counts on fingers one more time* I thought that was going slow for 5! woohoo 6 months! 3 left! eerkkk! 3 months dosnt seem long.

I know it's real seeing that little box move!! 3 months don't seem long at all....but at the same time it seems so far away. I want November to get here already!


----------



## Dragonfly

cool i wish my Oh had his we are trying though. Need to get a car 

really pissed! sainbusyr deliver here now so i ordered last week and couldn't wait but when i went to check it said i could not amend as it wa going through then i get email its cancelled! apparently i didnt check out when amending but they wouldn't let me amend so I had nothing to check out as it was being done! so now i have no food for tomorrow and got a slot for Wednesday and I am pissed off. I dont know what i will do its all tied up in an account waiting for them to take and i have no way to shops. This place cost a fortune so i will be out more bill money just feeding us for a day on stupid dear things. 

i am not surprised as this crap always happens on me. Not even one but shocked. 

Its hard to stay optimistic when so many stupid things just go wrong no matter what! lost my forms and all in another place and waited 2 months for them to find out that. great. didnt even get called to day with an outcome. Ah well only a day more to wait as it should have been morning. Looks like i will be living on fruit .


----------



## Happyhayley

So theres a pre-natal yoga class starting in September and I am thinking of joining. I've never really done yoga other then a few classes when I was younger but I wanted to get into shape after I have the baby and was looking into something more calm and relaxing when I read about the pre-natal one. I am still thinking about it. We'll see. You have to sign up for 8 weeks of it so I would be done end of October which might work out well for timing. 

Anyways I move up another week tomorrow YAY


----------



## blkhairbeauty

majm1241 i just copy and pasted it from the first trimester....you might have to fix some spacing issues like centering but thats about it. Its pretty simple :)

afm.....i chopped my hair :( i just meant to give myself a trim....ya, i ended up cutting like 6 inches off :( pregnancy hormones made it seem that much worse too....so i have been crying off and on for about an hour and a half now....its sooooo SHORT!!!


----------



## majm1241

I did that two Christmas' ago. Well, I blame my sister cuz she was where I could not see her and told the hairdresser to cut it all off and he listened to her. I cried because it looked boxed shape and I looked like Sponge Bob Square Pants! Mark just reminded me it would grow back, but I was still so upset!!


----------



## rowleypolie

majm1241 said:


> blkhairbeauty said:
> 
> 
> majm1241....didnt you say something about doing it for us :) if not i will go over and make one right now....i can't believe it, 3rd trimester. I dont like 3rd trimester, im scared....mostly because there isnt a trimester after...there is a baby....did all of you already mommies feel this way with your first...cause i feel like im freaking out! LOL!
> 
> I did but I went back and deleted it cuz it got ignored and I felt stupid. LOL :blush: I will be glad to do it though. When should I start it?
> 
> When I start it, if anyone has advice on what I should do to make it look better, PM me. Do I just copy and paste what you have on the 1st page or do I wait until everyone starts heading over to 3rd Tri?Click to expand...

as soon as you make one make a link for it from this one. I tried to find it today and i cant :hugs: thanks a ton!


----------



## Dragonfly

well its viable day and I am in a pissed off mood. I was raging about sainsburys cancelling my shopping only to get shitty remarks on facebook that I should just go there, well I would if i had a car and no I am not dragging over £150 of shopping back o0n a bus pregnant with a toddler and sick and tired thanks! yes I do spend a lot it was first order and I seen loads i wanted. So got up early to call them and they admit it was their fault on website but I cant have my delivery today as it has to come like 34 miles to me. Why dont they have fecking these things closer! why is this stupid town in the stone age where I cant even get gluten free food and now i have a few bits of fruit to live on and that wouldnt even fill a whole in my back tooth. I am going back to fecking bed I think as I am knackered from anger. I can see me kill someone this day I really can. I hope my mum dosnmt even think of visiting or I will kill her! again going on about how wiliam is small for his age, last time it was he was stupid for his age! imagine going to someone's house in insult their child. How nice. 

tired hungry and pissed off!


----------



## ShanandBoc

aw Dragon fly thats so rude hope ur ok

Congratulations on ur Vday xoxoxoxox :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Really trying to cheer up but the banana I ate isnt doing anything for my pit of a stomach and I wanted to go back to bed but the builders are outside taking the scaffold down and making noise, most work I seen them do in weeks apart from seeing one lift a bag of cement on his sitting on his ass car break! I think the landlord flipped at them sat they re at it near 2 months now and he was on hols and i seen them doing nothing. William and darren still sleeping, lucky I always have food for William though so he is ok today. I have a mandarin orange left. And I will not ask my parents for a lift any where as I do not want to be cursed at and called a pain in the ass even though I havnt asked for anything in months I still get that attitude when I call even just to say hi which dosnt happen any more at all. 

They are back from hols, and brought me back a face cloth from the pound shop. Now I am grateful for anything but everyone else including my bro gets new clothes, cds, sweets and I get a pound shop face cloths that was 2 for 99 cents my mum rambled on about how great there was a tag on it for hanging. I do wish she would stop thinking I am not good enough and handing me stuff i can easily if I wanted get here. Goes to show what she thinks of me. Even my other half got something a drum of tabacco, maybe I should start smoking seems a better deal there. If I handed my mum a face cloth from hols she would freak out as she does when handed cheap stuff , she asks me what people in family get me so she can see how much they spend??? weird woman. I just wanted like a sovereign like a windmill or piece of delf nothing much. She took her face cloth back in a huff. It wasnt even a dutch one just a pink one with a tag for hanging on it. 

rant mode today.


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> well its viable day and I am in a pissed off mood. I was raging about sainsburys cancelling my shopping only to get shitty remarks on facebook that I should just go there, well I would if i had a car and no I am not dragging over £150 of shopping back o0n a bus pregnant with a toddler and sick and tired thanks! yes I do spend a lot it was first order and I seen loads i wanted. So got up early to call them and they admit it was their fault on website but I cant have my delivery today as it has to come like 34 miles to me. Why dont they have fecking these things closer! why is this stupid town in the stone age where I cant even get gluten free food and now i have a few bits of fruit to live on and that wouldnt even fill a whole in my back tooth. I am going back to fecking bed I think as I am knackered from anger. I can see me kill someone this day I really can. I hope my mum dosnmt even think of visiting or I will kill her! again going on about how wiliam is small for his age, last time it was he was stupid for his age! imagine going to someone's house in insult their child. How nice.
> 
> tired hungry and pissed off!


Hey huni 
soz u had to put up wid shitty comments , its ur buisness if u wanna do online shop, i do as i find it so much easier!!! Hey happy v - day mine was sunday feels great doesnt it xxx


----------



## chella

Yay im pass my V Day , feels great every day is a bonus to me xx:thumbup:

hows everyone doing ? asda baby event has started , went online yday and got few bargains xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Well explained I didnt have a car and I wasnt wonder woman so that was ok. If I could go in a car somewhere i would trust me, get me out somewhere. I cant wait till my OH does his test he has put it off for years due to reading difficulties but we really need a car and he can drive I cant. I learned on a motorbike because they where cheaper and I have one and it cost me like £50 a year insurance and £15 tax, you cant beat that. Locked away till after baby as thats what I do to get out on my own, I like just a bit of time out. I have no confidence at all behind the wheel as I cant afford to learn. And my dads been promising me a car for years and still is so I think i will take that offer and the paid lessons for Darren. I can learn after this baby in my own time after OH. 

I waffle on something serious I know. 

6 months preg today! wow.


----------



## Happyhayley

yay its Tuesday. 23 weeks gone now. Only one week till I'm viable. Today I got my first cheque finally for benefits from the government to be on leave so I can go do a desperate grocery shop and buy all the supplies my son needs like diapers and stuff. We are moving him up to size 4's which is big because he has a very hard time gaining weight so it took forever to make it to size 4.

Ben also spent his first night in his big boy bed. I wanted him used to that routine long before new baby comes. I thought it would be a long night of crying but he did great. I moved his mobile in there so I think the song is like a trigger for hi to know its bed time and he went to sleep great. When I went in this morning he was sideways in the bed but he was also awake so thats okay.


----------



## Happyhayley

hmm strange. My ticker thing says I'm viable today. But I will go with what everyone else says and say its not till next week.


----------



## Dragonfly

so i see, hummm. I always though it was 28 weeks then I heard 24 so could be 23 to. one of my tickers is behind a day for some reason so it must be american time or something as the dates right (facebook one) .


----------



## SilasLove

So ladies ... I have a couple embarrassing kind of tmi questions to ask! Hope you all don't mind - just looking to see what you all may think as I have a doctor's appointment today!

So I have this pain/soreness in my vaginal area on the right side between my outer labia and my thigh. Its uncomfortable when I walk and when OH and I BD. ...

Also, I have been having a bit of a burning sensation when I go to the bathroom (pee, lol) so I think I am getting an infection ... :( bleh .. idk. I am all messed up I think!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I felt like I was kicked down there with William, very sore and sometimes get cyctius which is burning when peeing. Hate it,. bring urine to the docs to see if its a uti also. Not had that yet the kicked in the fanny feeling perhaps missed that one. Which I dont mind. Cystitus though! yes I have.


----------



## makeithappen

hi :hi: girls! hope your all well!

havent experienced what your describing silaslove but from 2am on sunday til i got out of bed this morning i had the most awful pain in my right side....sort've like a stabbing pain. maybe like the pain of a pulled muscle not sure?! was agony to walk sit lie bend, you name it and it was agony doing it :haha: was set to go to gp this morning but woke up and its alot better....virtually gone :happydance: anyone experienced anythng like that? ive my midwife appointment tomorrow so will mention it to her.

I also have my 4D Scan tomorrow!!!! cant wait! we will (hopefully) finally know the gender of our baby.....lets hope he/she cooperates alot more than the 20 week scan! :haha:


----------



## Bartness

Hello Everyone, I'm new to Babyandbump (just found the site on Google!) and Im due on November 28th, with a baby boy!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome bartness, warning: You will get addicted haha ;)


----------



## Dragonfly

hello all! I wish I never went near asda site but at the same time i do as I have got some cheap sleep suits and vests for new baby in there. My mum thinks sure stick it in whatever when its born, but I think i can get it some vests lol (she is nuts).


----------



## SilasLove

Welcome Bartness! :wave:


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> hello all! I wish I never went near asda site but at the same time i do as I have got some cheap sleep suits and vests for new baby in there. My mum thinks sure stick it in whatever when its born, but I think i can get it some vests lol (she is nuts).

Thats great! :thumbup: 

Also, wanted to say Happy V-day!! :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

makeithappen said:


> hi :hi: girls! hope your all well!
> 
> havent experienced what your describing silaslove but from 2am on sunday til i got out of bed this morning i had the most awful pain in my right side....sort've like a stabbing pain. maybe like the pain of a pulled muscle not sure?! was agony to walk sit lie bend, you name it and it was agony doing it :haha: was set to go to gp this morning but woke up and its alot better....virtually gone :happydance: anyone experienced anythng like that? ive my midwife appointment tomorrow so will mention it to her.
> 
> I also have my 4D Scan tomorrow!!!! cant wait! we will (hopefully) finally know the gender of our baby.....lets hope he/she cooperates alot more than the 20 week scan! :haha:

Yay all the best for your 4D scan, make sure u put pics up here ok xxx


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Just got back from MW appt - all's good with me - they did my belly measurement and said I was measuring at 27 - and Im 25 1/2 wks so not too far off I guess? I asked her about my massive upside down B belly and she said that its cos everythings been pushed up and not too worry 

I also got my HIP form so will fill that in and post it off tomorrow

Congrats on V day DF!!

And a welcome too Bartness!!

Its mad that in less than a week the 1st sparklers are crossing over too 3rd Tri!!! Dunno what it'll be like when we all start having our babies - as theres bound to be some born in October and maybe earlier!?

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats DF on V Day!

Welcome Bartness! :wave: You are 2 Days ahead of me. :)

GL on the 4D tomorrow makeithappen. I have mine scheduled for Sept 24th! I'm looking forward to that for two reasons now because the first day of Fall is Sept 22nd! Too dang hot here and ready for it to cool off already! Lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi Ladies and a huge welcome Bartness :hi:, you will soon feel quite at home here. 

Silaslove, I would mention it to the doctors, it could be a little infection, best to get it checked out.

Lolpants, I also had my MW today and got my HIP form, gosh I remember reading about others getting their forms way back when I first joined 2nd tri and it seemed so far away. We are PROPPER pregnant now :happydance:

I heard babies heart beat (nice and strong) and she could feel where baby was lying so she showed me where his/her head and back was. I could just make out the bumps under my skin but would never have known they were a head and bum!

My bump is also measuring a bit bigger than my dates. Its 27 and I will be 26 weeks tomorrow. My MW says that if baby carries on this way I am looking at an 8lb baby, eek!

This is my last week in 2nd tri ladies and then I am off on the final leg of the journey :wohoo:

I bet there will be some October babies. I wonder who will be the first Sparkler to deliver? Its getting exciting now!

Good luck with your 4D tomorrow Makeithappen. I am so tempted to have one done but we are trying so hard to keep the sex a surprise but at every chance either baby flashes or someone says something that tries to ruin it! So far we have 2 boy flashes (20 & 24 week scans) and 'female fetus' written on my 12 week scan notes. So what baby is is still anyone's guess. For now ....

Oh, and I am now down to double figures! Just 99 days to go :happydance:

x


----------



## SilasLove

Well I will be leaving for the doctors soon enough! It is a about a 30 minute drive, and my LO has an appointment before me so we have to leave a bit early ... ugh, it is so hot and humid outside! And my car does not have air conditioning so me and LO are going to have tons of fun! Hopefully it wont be too bad ... eh, who am I kidding? 
Babies + heat = no good!

Ah well. OH may be able to come, depending on when he gets off work! Hopefully he can because that just makes it a lot easier as he helps get LO in and out of the car. ...

Well, on the note of having October babies, it is almost a certainty. I was due November 12, 2009 with my LO and he was born October 30, 2009. And I know there were a few babies from the November group born before him last year! Plus, I am almost positive we will end up having December babies as well! Its bound to happen!


----------



## SilasLove

Cocobelle said:


> Hi Ladies and a huge welcome Bartness :hi:, you will soon feel quite at home here.
> 
> Silaslove, I would mention it to the doctors, it could be a little infection, best to get it checked out.
> 
> Lolpants, I also had my MW today and got my HIP form, gosh I remember reading about others getting their forms way back when I first joined 2nd tri and it seemed so far away. We are PROPPER pregnant now :happydance:
> 
> I heard babies heart beat (nice and strong) and she could feel where baby was lying so she showed me where his/her head and back was. I could just make out the bumps under my skin but would never have known they were a head and bum!
> 
> My bump is also measuring a bit bigger than my dates. Its 27 and I will be 26 weeks tomorrow. My MW says that if baby carries on this way I am looking at an 8lb baby, eek!
> 
> This is my last week in 2nd tri ladies and then I am off on the final leg of the journey :wohoo:
> 
> I bet there will be some October babies. I wonder who will be the first Sparkler to deliver? Its getting exciting now!
> 
> Good luck with your 4D tomorrow Makeithappen. I am so tempted to have one done but we are trying so hard to keep the sex a surprise but at every chance either baby flashes or someone says something that tries to ruin it! So far we have 2 boy flashes (20 & 24 week scans) and 'female fetus' written on my 12 week scan notes. So what baby is is still anyone's guess. For now ....
> 
> Oh, and I am now down to double figures! Just 99 days to go :happydance:
> 
> x

I don't know if you should worry too much about having an 8lb baby! Of course, it is very possible. But could just be that your LO is actually due a week ahead .. of course, unless you are 100% sure on the date of conception. But when I was first pregnant with my son my due date was Oct. 27 then was changed to Nov. 12 and then he was born on Oct. 30, lol! So honestly .. you just never know I don't think! (Unless of course you are 100% sure of the conception date!)

But there really is nothing wrong with having an 8lb baby! Women do it every day so I am sure you would deal just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am convinced I will end up December. I know as I have two dates 15th and 25th but I dont know if they will change it or not so I suspect that could go into December if I go over due and I did last time. 

My hips hurt :( I dont know why I think I remember that from last time to. good job I bought a new hot water bottle I think I will use it now.


----------



## majm1241

I am convinced I am going to have her in November but not on my EDD. LOL


----------



## Bartness

Im also convinced it will be in November, when I had my ultrasound last week I was measuring 5 days ahead.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am going to prepare for over due, it happened last time and would be ok if people would shut up with stupid comments when a pregnant woman goes over due, even weeks before the stupid comments start. Texts, messages, relatives ranting about it being my fault I am holding it there, poeple asking if you popped yet over and over again ! not one asking how I feel and that I must be frustrated or any words of sympathy instead replaced by more stupid sayings like "oh enjoy this time you wont get it back!" yes I think I will kill someone this time.


----------



## pinklizzy

Urgh! Just had a major attack of the pregnancy hormones and now have a headache from crying! Was trying to make a chicken casserole for dinner and stupidly put my new casserole dish on the hob where it promptly exploded with food everywhere :nope: My old dish was fine on the hob, seems this one isn't!
If that wasn't bad enough-been cooking for 2 hours and starving hungry I had a panic that how can I be a proper mum if I can't even cook a casserole :cry:
OH has gone out for takeaway now but still feel bad that I should be eating healthy food not chips! 
Sorry for the rant girls!


----------



## Pixelle

I didn't know what V-Day is.....I'm so not up with all these terms! :lol:

I looked it up and now I know I'm overdue celebrating my V-day! Still can't believe I'm having a baby even though I've felt him kick and move around!

Edited: Sorry, forgot I hadn't posted in this thread yet. Though I have been sneaking peeks! Baby is due 12 November....can't wait! :)


----------



## rai

makeithappen said:


> hi :hi: girls! hope your all well!
> 
> havent experienced what your describing silaslove but from 2am on sunday til i got out of bed this morning i had the most awful pain in my right side....sort've like a stabbing pain. maybe like the pain of a pulled muscle not sure?! was agony to walk sit lie bend, you name it and it was agony doing it :haha: was set to go to gp this morning but woke up and its alot better....virtually gone :happydance: anyone experienced anythng like that? ive my midwife appointment tomorrow so will mention it to her.
> 
> I also have my 4D Scan tomorrow!!!! cant wait! we will (hopefully) finally know the gender of our baby.....lets hope he/she cooperates alot more than the 20 week scan! :haha:

Pics! I wanna see pics!


----------



## rai

Bartness said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm new to Babyandbump (just found the site on Google!) and Im due on November 28th, with a baby boy!

Hey bartness!!! Welcome to November sparklers! How was your 1st trimester?


----------



## TySonNMe

:hi: bartness and welcome to BnB and the November Sparklers thread!

Happy V-day for us DF! Although, baby please stay in there until at least 36 weeks!! You're not done cooking!


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome Pixelle to our little group :hi: I am sure you will soon get to know everyone.

Well I think I can safely say that I won't have a December baby lol, but I very well may have an October one as my son was born a week early. I will always be a November Sparkler though :D


----------



## Bartness

1st trimester was, hell...was diagnosed with a subchoronic bleed, and bleed really bad twice, with two trips to the ER. Everything is going great now...apprently this little guy likes to move around a ton, whe I went in for the gender scan he was moving around so much it took an hour to find out!


----------



## rowleypolie

welcome to the new ladies! This site is awesome for all the questions you have and even ones you didnt have but have fun reading about! hahaha


----------



## rowleypolie

baby is trying to get out! i swear if she kicks much harder i might just let her out! Anyone else feeling constant moving and shaking? Especially after i eat!


----------



## rowleypolie

pinklizzy said:


> Urgh! Just had a major attack of the pregnancy hormones and now have a headache from crying! Was trying to make a chicken casserole for dinner and stupidly put my new casserole dish on the hob where it promptly exploded with food everywhere :nope: My old dish was fine on the hob, seems this one isn't!
> If that wasn't bad enough-been cooking for 2 hours and starving hungry I had a panic that how can I be a proper mum if I can't even cook a casserole :cry:
> OH has gone out for takeaway now but still feel bad that I should be eating healthy food not chips!
> Sorry for the rant girls!

oh! i have been there! My week has been a little shaky too because DH left town and wont be back until friday. DH has only been gone for 4 days and I havent made dinner at all until tonight (and all i did was bake a potato) My poor DD must think i have lost it! We normally eat all meals at the table family style its just theres not much point when i am not cooking! 

Sorry I wanted to make you feel better and all i did was rant myself! Chin up- kids are resilient they are wonderful because they dont judge harshly- DD would have broken down laughing if something like that happened- she always cheers up the sorrow!


----------



## Cocobelle

rowleypolie said:


> baby is trying to get out! i swear if she kicks much harder i might just let her out! Anyone else feeling constant moving and shaking? Especially after i eat!

I am with you on this one! Last night was 'Herberts' most active yet! The thing is, I have an anterior placenta so a lot of my front and upper movements are muffled so I bet there are tons more that I just never feel!

I also felt a 'body part' last night, I think it was a leg (rather than an arm) as it was pretty wriggly! 

26 weeks for me today so I am on the countdown to 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have sore hips when I wake, from lying on side and baby on them. remember it from last time. cant lie in in the mornings as it hurts to much. Think it started about this time last time to. Lets hope sainsburys turn up with my shopping today! though when I asked them about theri site that was an error that cancelled my shopping yet when i emailed explaining they kept saying same crap that didnt apply so I have a cheeky answer as they are not listening to a word their customers are saying. tesco does that also, hardly good customer services.


----------



## Bambi1985

Welcome to the new ladies, Pixelle, I;m near Southampton too :wave:

Can definately feel baby moving around more now and this last week I've started seeing kicks and things too. Yesterday it look like there was an earthquake or something happening as my belly was moving so much :haha:


----------



## majm1241

rowleypolie said:


> baby is trying to get out! i swear if she kicks much harder i might just let her out! Anyone else feeling constant moving and shaking? Especially after i eat!

Yes!! I love playing with her and she has kicked Jace and Mark pretty good too! :haha: She did kick me once yesterday where it actually hurt! Like she kicked a nerve or something! Made me jump!


----------



## SilasLove

Ok gals .. so I am just going to go on about some stuff ... 

Watching the news, found out that Kansas City, MO (USA) which is about an hour away from me has already had 63 homicides this year ... and that really freaked me out. I come from places that hardly have any crime, and no one has been murdered in years and years and when it happens ... well, it doesn't! So why even think about it? ... My OH is from Kansas City and wants to move up there in a couple years with his family ... but when I hear things like that I get scared! :( My OH says I am acting silly, as we will be moving to the "good side" of the city .. but I still feel a bit uneasy when I think about it!

Then this morning I go to change my LOs diaper and realize we only have 4 diapers! :dohh: I had no idea! And we have no money until tomorrow! Thankfully I stashed a few away for an emergency. They are Size 4 and LO wears Size 3 but you have to make it work! I was sure we would make it to Thursday with no problems because normally the 60 pack lasts us 2 weeks ... but he has been pooping a lot for some reason .. so I guess that is what did it!

Then yesterday I ended up not getting to go to the doctor AGAIN. Its for tomorrow now, so hopefully nothing comes up again! ...

As for the baby kicking, well I can definitely tell she is getting stronger! And the other day when I was driving she gave me a big kick towards the ribs and scared me half to death! It just came out of nowhere! :haha:

*Oh yes! And Welcome :wave: to all the new ladies!!*


----------



## LoisP

November 25th :wave:


----------



## Happyhayley

I think I am having sciatic nerve pain again. Last night I couldn't sleep. My whole right butt cheek hurt. And the back of my calf is all tingly. It sucks and when I look up how to treat it there seems to be no advice besides rest.


----------



## charlotte-xo

Hi there ladies just thought id post as i am due november 5th cant wait very very excited to meet my little man =)...

hows everyone doing??

=) -x


----------



## Lolly W

charlotte-xo said:


> Hi there ladies just thought id post as i am due november 5th cant wait very very excited to meet my little man =)...
> 
> hows everyone doing??
> 
> =) -x

Wow, your avatar is amazing! When did you have that scan? I'm due 29th November and we're expecting a girl.


----------



## majm1241

Hi and welcome to all of the new posters! :wave:

I woke up with a stomach bug this morning and hope it goes away. :cry:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

welcome all newcomers :D i have 8 days until im in my third trimester!!! EEEEKKK!!!!!!!!! 

I am kinda concerned though, my lo has been really active and now today she seems to be on the quiet side....is this normal????


----------



## vhal_x

Hey, I'm due in November too :D

I'm due to have my little boy on the 17th :happydance:

Can't wait !

Congratulations & Good luck to everyone here :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

Definitely blkhairbeauty. They have their quiet days sometimes. If you are really worried, or just want to make yourself feel better have a glass of cold water/orange juice and lay on your side and see if that gets her going. It usually does the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

vhal_x said:


> Hey, I'm due in November too :D
> 
> I'm due to have my little boy on the 17th :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait !
> 
> Congratulations & Good luck to everyone here :flower:

Welcome! Congrats on your baby boy!

Also, congrats on your V-Day! :happydance:


----------



## vhal_x

SilasLove said:


> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm due in November too :D
> 
> I'm due to have my little boy on the 17th :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait !
> 
> Congratulations & Good luck to everyone here :flower:
> 
> Welcome! Congrats on your baby boy!
> 
> Also, congrats on your V-Day! :happydance:Click to expand...

I actually had to google "V-day" there, hadn't realised that today was my "V-day" but wey-hey :happydance: 

Today is a good day :) I may make a V-day post now that i've discovered the meaning  :blush:


----------



## SilasLove

vhal_x said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm due in November too :D
> 
> I'm due to have my little boy on the 17th :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait !
> 
> Congratulations & Good luck to everyone here :flower:
> 
> Welcome! Congrats on your baby boy!
> 
> Also, congrats on your V-Day! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I actually had to google "V-day" there, hadn't realised that today was my "V-day" but wey-hey :happydance:
> 
> Today is a good day :) I may make a V-day post now that i've discovered the meaning  :blush:Click to expand...

That is definitely your proud mommy right! Lol.


----------



## gumb69

Hi, can i join you guys please.
i've 2 edd dates, 24th and 27th November xx


----------



## SilasLove

gumb69 said:


> Hi, can i join you guys please.
> i've 2 edd dates, 24th and 27th November xx

Most definitely! Welcome! :wave:


----------



## majm1241

Welcome everyone!! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a nursing chair and car seat picked for new baby kiddicare but they charge £20 for delivery to me and I cant get these cheaper anywhere. I will have to look for money off codes when ordering to bring that down a bit thats wild for delivery no one else charges that to me.


----------



## Kayley

Hi Ladies,

May I join you? I'm Kayley and my due date is 30th November. Although I may have to have c-section before due to low lying placenta. Depends if it moves up or not.


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you? I'm Kayley and my due date is 30th November. Although I may have to have c-section before due to low lying placenta. Depends if it moves up or not.

Hi Kayley! I'm April and we have the same due date. Do you know the gender? We are having a little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## spiritualbaby

Hi there!

I am new here! Can I join your group? I am due on Nov 6th and am on team yellow. Good luck to everybody on your pregnancies!!


----------



## majm1241

Hi Hon! Welcome and nice to meet you!

Wow! We are getting lots of new members today! Super exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you? I'm Kayley and my due date is 30th November. Although I may have to have c-section before due to low lying placenta. Depends if it moves up or not.
> 
> Hi Kayley! I'm April and we have the same due date. Do you know the gender? We are having a little girl! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Hi :D

No we are on team yellow by choice. Although gut feeling tells me it is a boy! But I don't know hehe. We want lots of surprises as we are not planning anymore children.

How are you doing?


----------



## majm1241

I'm good. Been sick with some kinda bug today though. :(


----------



## Kayley

Oh thats not good :( I've been suffering from horrible back ache but my OH bought me a bump support belt yesterday that is working amazingly well! No back ache at all today UNTIL I took the belt off for half hour!


----------



## majm1241

My lower back kills me off and on. Right on my right side, hip and buttocks. :(. My boobs have been killing me too! Especially my nipples and I won't let my hubby near them anymore! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Kayley said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you? I'm Kayley and my due date is 30th November. Although I may have to have c-section before due to low lying placenta. Depends if it moves up or not.

mines lying near the cervex but they hope it moves so I could end up another c section again this time. :wacko: I may never get a natural birth :cry:

ps i have hip ass and back pain to and my nips are sore and I still breastfeed so ouch!


----------



## Bartness

I have hip pain, I keep waking up at night with pain in my hip, and have to roll over...its an all night thing...havent had a good nights sleep in forever.


----------



## Kayley

Dragonfly said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you? I'm Kayley and my due date is 30th November. Although I may have to have c-section before due to low lying placenta. Depends if it moves up or not.
> 
> mines lying near the cervex but they hope it moves so I could end up another c section again this time. :wacko: I may never get a natural birth :cry:
> 
> ps i have hip ass and back pain to and my nips are sore and I still breastfeed so ouch!Click to expand...

Yeah mine is near the cervix aswell, I won't mind having a c-section though means I don't have to have the pain lol. The only thing that really bothers me about it is I feel so can't feel the kicks as much if it was above baby as its supposed to be. Also although kicks are quite hard I can only occasionally feel them on the outside (this makes OH quite jealous as he can't feel them very often) Hopefully they will get harder as time goes on.


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> I have hip pain, I keep waking up at night with pain in my hip, and have to roll over...its an all night thing...havent had a good nights sleep in forever.

I too have not had a good night's sleep. :(


----------



## Dragonfly

I can feel kicks ok unless mines to the back or something but can feel movement. I dont think it will move, they said that about williams position and he didnt move and i had to go through a labour just to get an emergency c section at the end of it and warned them this time if the baby cant get out then go to c section ffs! no point on pushing when it cant get out. last scan tells I think.


----------



## Kayley

Yeah I was told I have to have another scan at 32 weeks to see if it has moved or not. I guess if it hasn't I will then be booked in for ceserean (sp?) if it has I will be left for natural delivery.

Don't get me wrong I CAN feel movements and kicks but not on the outside very well


----------



## rowleypolie

i had no idea the placenta could move....learn something new everyday. good luck ladies- i hope it moves to the right place for you!

blkhair- did you try the cold water trick? Mine has her active moments and then it seems she is sleeping for a few hours and awake while i am sleeping. I wish she would get on a schedule :lol: that is just like me! trying to get the baby in a routine even before shes born! I had dd on a schedule from birth and it worked out great- i like predictability!


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> i had no idea the placenta could move....learn something new everyday. good luck ladies- i hope it moves to the right place for you!
> 
> blkhair- did you try the cold water trick? Mine has her active moments and then it seems she is sleeping for a few hours and awake while i am sleeping. I wish she would get on a schedule :lol: that is just like me! trying to get the baby in a routine even before shes born! I had dd on a schedule from birth and it worked out great- i like predictability!

I do not blame you at all! I love schedules! Did you breastfeed/formula feed?


----------



## rowleypolie

breastfeed...but actually that wasnt on any type of schedule- I was like a 24 hour convenient store! hahaha...the early day routines were all sleeping related and then play times got added in and then as time went on real food was on a schedule but i nursed to 12 months and she was always able to get milk anytime she wanted. But she did start to routine it along with sleep patterns after awhile so it was really predictable


----------



## blkhairbeauty

well she still hadnt kicked me at all, i did the orange juice thing and tried peanut butter(thats what the nurse from the L&D said to try too) but she only kicked 3 times in 45 mins, so they had me come in and get her monitored. Was in there for about an hour and they gave me more orange juice and she started kicking and rolling around again. She evn got the hiccups when she was on the monitor. My dh thought i was making my tummy bounce but it was lo with hiccups, but she is fine(thank goodness) but Im glad i was better safe then sorry though.


----------



## majm1241

Yes, always better to be safe than sorry!! I'm glad everything turned out good! :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

it gives you a little comfort getting to listen to the heartbeat. Most the time it is just our nerves and worries getting the best of us, but if you dont know shes ok you arent in a good state- so its good to go in a check


----------



## rowleypolie

went looking in 3rd tri- Wow- its so crazy all the birth and water breaking stories! Speaking of- do we have a link yet to our new 3rd tri thread?


----------



## hinkybinky

spiritualbaby said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am new here! Can I join your group? I am due on Nov 6th and am on team yellow. Good luck to everybody on your pregnancies!!

Hi, you are due on the same day as me! Hope you are feeling ok. I'm on team yellow too. Welcome x


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning every one and :hi: to ALL the new ladies. Wow, loads of newbies to our thread, you will all have to make sure you get your names and EDD on the front page list!

Blkhairbeauty, I am so pleased bubs started moving around once you went in, I think that is quite common, they like to make us out as being fibbers :D



rowleypolie said:


> went looking in 3rd tri- Wow- its so crazy all the birth and water breaking stories! Speaking of- do we have a link yet to our new 3rd tri thread?

I think Majm said she would do it on Friday (or over the weekend), just in time for the first of our 3rd tri Sparklers! I am ready for 3rd tri now as other than this thread, a lot of what is discussed in 2nd tri is no longer relevant to me, which is a scary thought :haha:

I really need to step up my baby buying as so far the only things I have is the travel system, Crib bedding set, a few blankets, some baby towels and some really cute little first size vests and babygros. And I need everything!EEEK, I have loads to get still!


----------



## Dragonfly

I wish I had of remembered the lactose intolerance i seem to have developed in this pregnancy last night before I ate two ice creams and spent the little hours on the loo 
:( 
and before I even post this the advert at the bottom of the screen is for Anusol, ironic.


----------



## rowleypolie

so far the list of things i have bought can counted on one hand. 2 Dresses and a nursing cover- thats it! hahaha but I kept everything from DD so there isnt alot of things i need. A new crib bedding set would be nice and some more baby socks because DD's kind of disappeared. But other than I think I am covered. I am more worried about sorting the cloths from 0-3 and 3-6 and so on. I wonder if I should wash everything if it was clean when I packed it away...hmmm something to think about


----------



## forgodssake

Oh the joys of pregnancy!!

Woke up in a lovely 'under the boob' wet patch this morning :blush:


----------



## majm1241

rowleypolie said:


> went looking in 3rd tri- Wow- its so crazy all the birth and water breaking stories! Speaking of- do we have a link yet to our new 3rd tri thread?

Iwas going to start it tomorrow but I'll start it today! ;) It will be later cuz I'm on my iphone now.


----------



## Dragonfly

for my 25 weeks app i have to get a midwife to call to me as usual i have no car and they open for an hour a week and its really early in morn and i cant get there lugging a toddler around and my dad I am sick of him giving me crap about asking for stuff when I need a lift there :( so they where not happy as they are understaffed and have to call to me :( think after that i will stick to my hospital apps as I know dad may take me there if they are seldom. I missed loads last time over my mum being nasty and just not telling me dad wasnt coming as she wanted him to go shopping. 

Thankfully my best mate has booked my Other half his theory test as a present and she is giving me one of her cars! a vaxhall safera when he passes and he has a lesson on Tuesday. He can drive already but has reading difficulties that he hasnt done theory for yet. And some bad habits.


----------



## majm1241

GL DF!! :hugs:

I moved up a box!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh please can i have a :pink: next to my name on the first page?! :D
I haven't bought _anything_ yet! It still feels too weird to walk into a baby shop and pick something up. Waiting for Maternity Grant to buy the travel system. I've been given loadss of babygros and vests tho so tbh i don't think i'll need any more..xx


----------



## Happyhayley

Cocobelle said:


> I am ready for 3rd tri now as other than this thread, a lot of what is discussed in 2nd tri is no longer relevant to me, which is a scary thought :haha:

I feel that way too. I got this way about 1st trimester really early. Tired of reading about spotting even though I knew I'd been there too.

Now I'm sorta tired of reading about different sex of the baby or if its normal to wait this long before feeling a kick. 

I want to move into the I'm as big as a house and I have to roll off my bed in the morning 3rd Tri but I have to wait another 4 weeks still. :wacko:


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies, you wont believe this! My computer went on the fritz last night and COMPLETELY stopped working, well, the screen. I was planning on buying another when I got my refund from school loans, but it did not happen fast enough! Bleh. Thankfully my Grandmother has a computer that she doesn't use and lets my Aunt use and my Aunt gratefully was willing to give up her games for a couple weeks before I get my check from school and get another computer! :p

I am still depressed about my DS's pictures that were on my computer though .. does anyone have any ideas of how to get the kind of stuff off of a computer? The screen went out, and and is completely messed up so it isn't really likely I'll be able to get them off ... I took a bunch of my camera so thinking I could just order prints over the internet and then this happens! Bleh, OH doesn't seem to think its a big deal as have a lot of his pictures on facebook and still on the camera .. but I know of so many that I will be losing!!! Can't deal with it ... so any ideas would be great, lol!! 

I also thought about BnB when my computer went out ... and I almost started crying over that too!! LOL I am pretty pathetic!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Happyhayley said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> I am ready for 3rd tri now as other than this thread, a lot of what is discussed in 2nd tri is no longer relevant to me, which is a scary thought :haha:
> 
> I feel that way too. I got this way about 1st trimester really early. Tired of reading about spotting even though I knew I'd been there too.
> 
> Now I'm sorta tired of reading about different sex of the baby or if its normal to wait this long before feeling a kick.
> 
> I want to move into the I'm as big as a house and I have to roll off my bed in the morning 3rd Tri but I have to wait another 4 weeks still. :wacko:Click to expand...

That is exactly how I feel, luckily I can move next week. To be honest Hayley, when our new thread gets started I would just hop over anyway, if you sit quietly I am sure no one will notice you are early :haha:




> I am still depressed about my DS's pictures that were on my computer though .. does anyone have any ideas of how to get the kind of stuff off of a computer? The screen went out, and and is completely messed up so it isn't really likely I'll be able to get them off

Is it just your screen? If the computer is still working you should be able to hook it up to another monitor and view your photo's that way and then hopefully get them off. If the whole PC is broke then sorry have no idea. Hope you get it sorted as its horrid losing treasured photographs (must back up mine).

x


----------



## Dragonfly

OH sister is meannt to be calling down, oh joy! NOT! she will be bitching about william not liking her, william being stupid, william being underfed all while she was caught bching behind my back and she knows it and hasnt spoken to us in 2 months or more over it! so I shall not be accommodating I hate back stabbers and I cant have them around me, Got sometihng to say say it to my face. And she made up lies to!


----------



## lolpants

Happyhayley said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> I am ready for 3rd tri now as other than this thread, a lot of what is discussed in 2nd tri is no longer relevant to me, which is a scary thought :haha:
> 
> I feel that way too. I got this way about 1st trimester really early. Tired of reading about spotting even though I knew I'd been there too.
> 
> Now I'm sorta tired of reading about different sex of the baby or if its normal to wait this long before feeling a kick.
> 
> I want to move into the I'm as big as a house and I have to roll off my bed in the morning 3rd Tri but I have to wait another 4 weeks still. :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: I agree!! Although the birth stories can be scary sometimes - a week tomorrow I can move over :happydance:

Im off too Sonisphere festival in the morning and won't be back till Monday - hoping my back isn't gonna give me too much jip :wacko: staying in a hotel so will have baths every night when I get in - Can't wait too see Iron Maiden though \m/ 

Lol xx


----------



## Kayley

This may be a thick question but how many weeks do you have to be before you move to 3rd tri? This pregnancy is going so quickly its mad! To think I'm already over half way, it seems like only yesterday me and OH were shocked at seeing the positive on the pee stick!

We have bought quite a bit already to be honest, OH has bought something 'big' every month and we had our nursery furniture bought for us. Just waiting to be able to get my HIP grant so we can put that towards the pushchair we want. Then we just have to wait to move at the beginning of November! (nightmare)


----------



## SilasLove

Cocobelle said:


> Happyhayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> I am ready for 3rd tri now as other than this thread, a lot of what is discussed in 2nd tri is no longer relevant to me, which is a scary thought :haha:
> 
> I feel that way too. I got this way about 1st trimester really early. Tired of reading about spotting even though I knew I'd been there too.
> 
> Now I'm sorta tired of reading about different sex of the baby or if its normal to wait this long before feeling a kick.
> 
> I want to move into the I'm as big as a house and I have to roll off my bed in the morning 3rd Tri but I have to wait another 4 weeks still. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly how I feel, luckily I can move next week. To be honest Hayley, when our new thread gets started I would just hop over anyway, if you sit quietly I am sure no one will notice you are early :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still depressed about my DS's pictures that were on my computer though .. does anyone have any ideas of how to get the kind of stuff off of a computer? The screen went out, and and is completely messed up so it isn't really likely I'll be able to get them offClick to expand...
> 
> Is it just your screen? If the computer is still working you should be able to hook it up to another monitor and view your photo's that way and then hopefully get them off. If the whole PC is broke then sorry have no idea. Hope you get it sorted as its horrid losing treasured photographs (must back up mine).
> 
> xClick to expand...

You are right! Haha .. completely forgot! Thank you, such a life saver!!


----------



## Cocobelle

SilasLove said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happyhayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> I am ready for 3rd tri now as other than this thread, a lot of what is discussed in 2nd tri is no longer relevant to me, which is a scary thought :haha:
> 
> I feel that way too. I got this way about 1st trimester really early. Tired of reading about spotting even though I knew I'd been there too.
> 
> Now I'm sorta tired of reading about different sex of the baby or if its normal to wait this long before feeling a kick.
> 
> I want to move into the I'm as big as a house and I have to roll off my bed in the morning 3rd Tri but I have to wait another 4 weeks still. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly how I feel, luckily I can move next week. To be honest Hayley, when our new thread gets started I would just hop over anyway, if you sit quietly I am sure no one will notice you are early :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still depressed about my DS's pictures that were on my computer though .. does anyone have any ideas of how to get the kind of stuff off of a computer? The screen went out, and and is completely messed up so it isn't really likely I'll be able to get them offClick to expand...
> 
> Is it just your screen? If the computer is still working you should be able to hook it up to another monitor and view your photo's that way and then hopefully get them off. If the whole PC is broke then sorry have no idea. Hope you get it sorted as its horrid losing treasured photographs (must back up mine).
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> You are right! Haha .. completely forgot! Thank you, such a life saver!!Click to expand...


Lol, you are like me, get in such in a tizz that I forget the easiest of things :D


----------



## majm1241

Here is the link for 3rd Tri. It is still under construction.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...lers-official-3rd-tri-thread.html#post6313762


----------



## Cocobelle

majm1241 said:


> Here is the link for 3rd Tri. It is still under construction.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...lers-official-3rd-tri-thread.html#post6313762


:happydance::happydance: Yay! Our new home, off for a peek now :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

:thumbup:


----------



## Happyhayley

Kayley said:


> This may be a thick question but how many weeks do you have to be before you move to 3rd tri? This pregnancy is going so quickly its mad! To think I'm already over half way, it seems like only yesterday me and OH were shocked at seeing the positive on the pee stick!
> 
> We have bought quite a bit already to be honest, OH has bought something 'big' every month and we had our nursery furniture bought for us. Just waiting to be able to get my HIP grant so we can put that towards the pushchair we want. Then we just have to wait to move at the beginning of November! (nightmare)

I think its 27 weeks.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yep 27 weeks, which is Monday for me...ill be one of the first to kick off November Sparklers in Third Tri....Its scary over there...like Eskimobaby said.....babies are born over there!! hahahaa :D


----------



## majm1241

I can't figure out why I can't join our facebook page! Can anyone tell me why? LOL


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls, thought i'd finally drop in.

How is everyone doing? There is not much new with me. Just copping headbutts to the cervix everyday which really is the most awkward annoying feeling.

Love


----------



## Eskimobabys

ShanandBoc said:


> Yep 27 weeks, which is Monday for me...ill be one of the first to kick off November Sparklers in Third Tri....Its scary over there...like Eskimobaby said.....babies are born over there!! hahahaa :D

:haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls from scorching Cyprus :) Have managed to get online for a bit to catch up and say hello and welcome to the new girls. I am coming home tonight so shall be back regularly as of tomorrow (after I go to asda to try and get loads of nappies and wipes etc all stocked up!!)

I have had a great week staying with some friends out here, but it has been tiring, any more pregnant and I don't think I'd have coped!! Well mums friends have named my bump baby Barry (lol god knows why!!) and also Hunky :haha:

I was thikning of going over to third tri on Wednesdayish as I have my 25 week apt but will be 26 weeks and I think that's the last real thing in 2nd tri, but by god third tri is damn scary, so I'll flit between the two for a while :)

Oh Hinky, I'm on for aqua on the 10th now as will be in Hastings as have someone coming to sort out my phone line :)


----------



## Cocobelle

majm1241 said:


> I can't figure out why I can't join our facebook page! Can anyone tell me why? LOL

I had problems joining using the link on the first page of this thread as it just kept leading me to my own groups. Is that is what is happening to you?


----------



## Cocobelle

Glad you are having a good time Anna, I had a lovely time when we were in Cyprus a few weeks ago, as long as I didn't do anything! I was just 21/22 weeks then, would strgggle now I think so you are doing well!

Look forward to seeing you 'back n action' on here when you get home :D


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> I can't figure out why I can't join our facebook page! Can anyone tell me why? LOL

are you in to many groups or anything? I had to leave some to join but facebook will say that when you try to join.


----------



## lolpants

majm1241 said:


> I can't figure out why I can't join our facebook page! Can anyone tell me why? LOL

its the wrong link I think? should be this = https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=126431300723438&ref=ts

Lol xx


----------



## MissMamma

3rd Tri is waaaay too scary! I want to stay here forever...i don't want to actually give birth!:shock: i'm perfectly happy keeping my baby girl safe inside me forever..xx


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I can't figure out why I can't join our facebook page! Can anyone tell me why? LOL
> 
> I had problems joining using the link on the first page of this thread as it just kept leading me to my own groups. Is that is what is happening to you?Click to expand...

Yes!!!! Exactly what is happening!! So I scroll to see if I already joined but have not!!


----------



## majm1241

DF, not sure.

Lolpants, Thanks! I'll click on that when I get on my laptop.


----------



## SilasLove

We have 3 sets of twins in November Sparklers? I had no idea! Haha.

Well my little man is 9 months old today, eh ... scary! Thats means only 3 months until he is 1 year old ... and then soon after his baby sister is coming ... :|

Went to doctor yesterday .. finally! And everything is good. Measuring 25 weeks, so good there! Madelyn's heartbeat was nice and strong. I didn't have high blood pressure which I thought may be a possibility! Haha. I also don't have an infection, so the burning while weeing was just completely random I suppose! ... and I am huge .. haha. Not really, but feel like it. Er ... what else?? She just says that I am doing great ... again. Haha! And as for my dizzy spells, she said stay hydrated and eat regularly because that is what is most likely causing it mixed with this excessive, ridiculous heat! 

My glucose test next time ... bleh. I go back in 3 weeks instead of 4 because I was late getting to her. But yep .. fun,fun. Get to drink the nasty nasty stuff next time. I failed my first glucose test with my DS and had to take the 3 hour. Passed that, but it was no fun as I do not enjoy that drink in the least bit!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant stop eating!!!! help!


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ HAHA dont look to me for advice Dragonfly!!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> I cant stop eating!!!! help!

I find myself like this right after we go grocery shopping, as I just have so many things to choose from! :haha: 

Just try your best not to overeat so you wont be regretting it later .. I really don't see anything wrong with having snacks here and there .. or excessively for a day, lol.


----------



## makeithappen

hey girls had my 4d scan on wednesday night! was fantastic!!!! worth every penny, im still on a high from it! here are a few pics.......

face with leg and foot up


cute little face and arm at the side


picking nose lol


hand and arm up to face


legs in the air, feet crossed and arm up to face!


----------



## ShanandBoc

They are amazing makeithappen, she looks just beautiful!! :) xo


----------



## SilasLove

makeithappen, baby is gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## majm1241

Cute pics!!! :)

Is it possible to develope an allergy to a food while pregnant? I've noticed if I eat peanuts or peanut butter my stomach gets all jacked up! I don't eat lots but even just a small amount. :cry: It's either that or a bug since it just started a few days ago.


----------



## Dragonfly

cool scan pics ! sep for my next scan, seems ages away. 

And everytime i eat half hour later I am hungry again! I cant keep eating like this I dont have enough food for rest of the week if I keep that up.


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> Cute pics!!! :)
> 
> Is it possible to develope an allergy to a food while pregnant? I've noticed if I eat peanuts or peanut butter my stomach gets all jacked up? I don't eat lots but even just a smal amount. :cry:

not suppose to eat penuts in pregnancy far as I know, baby can be allergic. Now I think thats it, I dont eat pea nuts due to asthma . Makes it worse. I have a milk intolerance now though so its possible .


----------



## MissMamma

My mw told me that not eating any peanuts at all may actually be worse because the baby has had no exposure to them, like when you get immunized. Obviously if you're allergic to them or have asthma etc then its probably not wise to eat them..xx


----------



## majm1241

I was told a small amount was fine, but now I think I will just quit it. :(. I ate it with Jace too.


----------



## majm1241

It's either that or I caught a bug. :(


----------



## Dragonfly

I would love to have some nuts, I want praline god dam it! lol but I cant be arsed with several asthma attacks that follow after. I do eat things that could contain nuts or traces, so I aint anti nut lol


----------



## majm1241

:haha:

I love Macadamia Nuts and Almonds more than anything! Mmm!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

hummm almonds,,,,love the smell to. Cherry bakewells hummmm. Shhhussh! 

on another note i now have dizzy spells . Dont know why i may go and lie down as William is with his dad , he wouldnt stop screaming when he went out so they had to take him with them. I get more me time and dont have to listen to him going bonkers because he seems to be attached to his dad like glue.


----------



## majm1241

Do you drink lots of water? I need to drink more water during the day and lay off the Sprite and lemonade! Lol


----------



## makeithappen

aww thanks girls!! :cloud9:

hoping to go to asda baby event within the next few hours, although ive heard there is very little left :dohh: have some things picked from their website, little outfits and stuff so if they arent in store then i'll order online!


----------



## Dragonfly

I only drink water I cant have fizzy drinks at all in this pregnancy. Water is cheaper! and no sugar, win win there. I think i am just tired and should be sleeping really since I never get the chance for a nap.


----------



## Dragonfly

makeithappen said:


> aww thanks girls!! :cloud9:
> 
> hoping to go to asda baby event within the next few hours, although ive heard there is very little left :dohh: have some things picked from their website, little outfits and stuff so if they arent in store then i'll order online!

I got vests and sleep suits for this baby in that and stuff for william and us to. couldnt resist. 
Oh and cute hats, i have all these from William but they a re well washed out and hard and faded and my mum cant understand why i want a nice new clean set for the hospital at least!


----------



## majm1241

Sleep sounds great right now but I have to go into town and buy Jace school clothes and more maternity pants for myself.


----------



## makeithappen

Dragonfly said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks girls!! :cloud9:
> 
> hoping to go to asda baby event within the next few hours, although ive heard there is very little left :dohh: have some things picked from their website, little outfits and stuff so if they arent in store then i'll order online!
> 
> I got vests and sleep suits for this baby in that and stuff for william and us to. couldnt resist.
> Oh and cute hats, i have all these from William but they a re well washed out and hard and faded and my mum cant understand why i want a nice new clean set for the hospital at least!Click to expand...

aww you are definitely right to get nice new things for your lovely new baby! and you never know you might need to buy pink this time :winkwink:


----------



## Dragonfly

my mum says it can wear blue, williams old stuff it dosnt matter but it does to me! she had me in blue clothes so she keeps reminding me. Well no need to wonder when she had my hair cut like a boy to why I turned out like a tom boy and ride a motorbike lol


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> Sleep sounds great right now but I have to go into town and buy Jace school clothes and more maternity pants for myself.

Oh, school shopping! I have to say I am not looking forward to this when my kids get older, lol. So much a hassle! And lots of money ... bleh.


----------



## Bartness

Im getting a lot of handmedowns from my nephew (he was born in Feb.), but Im still buying new things. I was offered a handmedown crib as well, but my parents (thank goodness) said no to the free offer, b/c they want to buy one, that comes with dresser and changing table. 

I dont understand how your Mum, DF, could be saying this stuff to you and trying to make you feel bad. Every baby deserves to have new clothing, even if its mixed in with the handmedowns. Besides, you could have a girl, and who would want to take a girl home in boy clothes.


----------



## makeithappen

Dragonfly said:


> my mum says it can wear blue, williams old stuff it dosnt matter but it does to me! she had me in blue clothes so she keeps reminding me. Well no need to wonder when she had my hair cut like a boy to why I turned out like a tom boy and ride a motorbike lol

aww noooo way?!?! well this is your baby hun! you buy what you can and want for your baby! your mum doesnt need to know anything about it :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

Ah those are lovely images Makeithappen, you must be soooo in love!

I hope you get that new link to work Majm :D


----------



## makeithappen

thanks you cocobelle! your right, i cant explain how much i love her already!!


----------



## Dragonfly

My mum is a cheap skate to be honest, course she has 5 star hotels to go to and 5 hols a year but when it comes to me she picks on everything I get for my son as we never had this or that,. I lived in hand me downs and she still tries to hand stuff to me thats inappropriate, like her knickers when she is 30 stone? I am no where near like her yet she pulls me down to that and my sisters pink pre teen age clothes she hates that dont fit me. She brought me a facecloths from the pound shop from from hols, 2 for 99 cents and went on about it and how ungrateful i was to mention i didnt want a face cloths i asked for sovereigns from one of them shops. My brop got nike aires, clothes, cds and sweets. Nice eh! bare in mind i never ask her for any money and get what i want when I need it its just not good enough for her i dont deserve a thing. I do not talk to her on th ephone, I am sick of her rowing with me over something stupid so I do not call her any more and when she calls here I ignored it, dosnt stop her calling and calling and calling! then shouting because I dont answer. To be honest she is a dick head always has been and I had enough of her and ever since my son has been born she has made my life hell every time I see or hear from her about something she is disgruntled about. There isnt one thing we agree on and she will make no secret on stomping on what I want for my kids and calling me stupid for it.


----------



## makeithappen

thats awful DF! well like i said this is _your baby_ dont feel bad for wanting the best for him/her! we are all entitled to spoil our little ones! her opinion doesnt matter! you enjoy your time preparing for your beautiful new baby, giving him/her all the things you missed out on :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

I do not feel bad about anything I do at all for my babies, she dosnt have that over me thats for sure. I just get annoyed at her winging where she has no place to winge at all she just has to be rude to me and no one else, she really doesnt treat anyone else like this and I prefer she went back to ignoring me.


----------



## Kayley

makeithappen said:


> hey girls had my 4d scan on wednesday night! was fantastic!!!! worth every penny, im still on a high from it! here are a few pics.......
> 
> face with leg and foot up
> View attachment 103518
> 
> 
> cute little face and arm at the side
> View attachment 103519
> 
> 
> picking nose lol
> View attachment 103520
> 
> 
> hand and arm up to face
> View attachment 103521
> 
> 
> legs in the air, feet crossed and arm up to face!
> View attachment 103522

WOW!! How amazing are these pics, never seen ones quite so clear as this before! :D


----------



## Kayley

I am having an exhausted day today. Feel so grumpy lol


----------



## Happyhayley

well it finally happened. I actually finished my massive bottle of pre-natal vitamins and had to go buy some more. When I bought it I thought WOW this will take forever to finish but here I am. I guess I did buy them like 5 months ago haha.

We are going away to a surprise birthday party for friends who live like 3 hours away so we never get to see them this weekend. I am excited about it but I feel like when I'm not pregnant I'm not a big drinker but there also doesn't seem to be anything worth drinking for and when I am pregnant maybe its because I know I cant have any that I feel like ohhh...I wont be able to drink or have as much fun as everyone else and I could really go for a good night out. 

But then I think maybe its just cause I know I cant have any is why I want to because I feel like if I wasn't pregnant I might have had one or 2 but it wouldn't have been a HUGE drink off anyways.


----------



## Bartness

I have been craving rootbeer now for a few months, its like the only thing I ever want to drink. Doesnt matter what brand, just as long as its rootbeer. Anyone else having strong cravings?


----------



## Dragonfly

My aunt called and invited me to some family get together, I think she knows my mum wouldnt have invited me thats why she called me. Only I dont want to go and I do. I dont want to go as I know that my mum , dad, and other aunt will be there and there will be me being questioned about new baby and winging which will wind me up.All saying "oh this was good enough for my child etc etc " just because I dont do things their way and "what are you going to do with two blabla" and god knows what else since me and my mum cant sit civily in a room together. My aunt says no pressure and i am sure she knows something of whats happening with me and my mum. Peed off wish they would all come here except my mum. But they wouldnt bother its to much trouble to head my direction of town which is close to them anyway.


----------



## makeithappen

Kayley said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> hey girls had my 4d scan on wednesday night! was fantastic!!!! worth every penny, im still on a high from it! here are a few pics.......
> 
> face with leg and foot up
> View attachment 103518
> 
> 
> cute little face and arm at the side
> View attachment 103519
> 
> 
> picking nose lol
> View attachment 103520
> 
> 
> hand and arm up to face
> View attachment 103521
> 
> 
> legs in the air, feet crossed and arm up to face!
> View attachment 103522
> 
> 
> WOW!! How amazing are these pics, never seen ones quite so clear as this before! :DClick to expand...

aww thanks kayley :hugs:


----------



## Kayley

Bartness said:


> I have been craving rootbeer now for a few months, its like the only thing I ever want to drink. Doesnt matter what brand, just as long as its rootbeer. Anyone else having strong cravings?

I have fancied dissarano and orange juice ever since that advert has been on. Grrrr lol I got a nice big bottle in the larda too. Hopefully it will wait until xmas lol


----------



## Happyhayley

I crave pretty much anything I see on television. But typically Gummies and sugary stuff. Which is odd since I'm more of a chocolate person. I also have been ordering more salads at restaurants. Not really to be healthy because I usually go for the pasta. But more just because I want them.

And just to be a really stereotypical pregnant person I have a pickle every night.


----------



## TySonNMe

Happyhayley said:


> And just to be a really stereotypical pregnant person I have a pickle every night.

LoL!!


----------



## majm1241

I want citrus stuff! Anything lemon, lime and/or orange!!!


----------



## Lydiarose

When is everyone moving in to third tri?
Im starting to feel abit far gone to be in second all the newbies are joining now at 13 weeks and talking about gender scans etc and im sitting here with swollen feet a back that feels like its going to break and sleeping all the time!

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I will head there when ticker changes I think its 26.2 weeks it goes. I feel miles behind for some reason here.


----------



## Dragonfly

humm this baby is kicking farts out of me .


----------



## Cocobelle

Lydiarose said:


> When is everyone moving in to third tri?
> Im starting to feel abit far gone to be in second all the newbies are joining now at 13 weeks and talking about gender scans etc and im sitting here with swollen feet a back that feels like its going to break and sleeping all the time!
> 
> xx

I have felt like this about 2nd tri for a little while now. I have started posting in our new thread and also on one or two of the main 3rd tri threads and will move in officially when my ticker goes up to the next box, which I think is on Sunday (but could be wrong). 

I think once you are in your 26th week you are good to go!


----------



## forgodssake

Bartness said:


> I have been craving rootbeer now for a few months, its like the only thing I ever want to drink. Doesnt matter what brand, just as long as its rootbeer. Anyone else having strong cravings?

This is one of the things that used to spring to mind as being 'All American' to me and I just had to try some when I was out there - it tastes like detol :haha::haha::wacko:

However, my "additction" is similar to yours from a fizzy drink sense but its coke for me [I am currently drinking the caffine free variety] - I am a big pop drinker anyway but with all three of my pregnancies I have "craved" more.

OH is insistant this is whats casuing my teeth problems and I am trying hard to switch to flavoured water but I'm pants at it - no joking apart its harder than stopping smoking!!

How did that turn into such a long post :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

26.5 days ticker changes. so I have ageeesssss! lol ok like a week.


----------



## Bartness

Lucky for me, rootbeer is caffiene free, or at least Mug and A&W is, and A&W is my favorite. Coke just sounds eh, as does pepsi or mountain dew, all soda's I used to drink all the time before hand.


----------



## forgodssake

Bartness said:


> Lucky for me, rootbeer is caffiene free, or at least Mug and A&W is, and A&W is my favorite. Coke just sounds eh, as does pepsi or mountain dew, all soda's I used to drink all the time before hand.

I LOVE Mountain Dew but I dont think you can get it over here anymore :(

OMG - I want a can of Mountain Dew - NOW - do you think waking OH at 1245am to travel across The Atlantic to fetch me a can is too much to ask? :blush:


----------



## Bartness

I guess I could be nice and have a Dew for you....


----------



## anna matronic

I am back on British soil yay!! But am off to bed as am totally shattered. See y'all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## rowleypolie

double digits today!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

woo hoo!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

10 days til im in 3rd tri :help: I feel so unprepared:wacko:


----------



## ShanandBoc

I moved up a box hehe

Only 2 more days till im oficially in third tri ladies!! :) Im gonna miss second tri, this feels like home now, tis scary over in third tri....


----------



## Dragonfly

i feel so miles behind!


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> I moved up a box hehe
> 
> Only 2 more days till im oficially in third tri ladies!! :) Im gonna miss second tri, this feels like home now, tis scary over in third tri....

Congrats hun, mine moves up on Monday :happydance:

3rd Tri does seem a bit scary but we are all ready for it now. Onwards and upwards (or outwards :haha:) for us all now hey!


----------



## Kayley

Dragonfly said:


> humm this baby is kicking farts out of me .

PMSL thats the funniest thing ive heard for ages :p


----------



## Dragonfly

Kayley said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> humm this baby is kicking farts out of me .
> 
> PMSL thats the funniest thing ive heard for ages :pClick to expand...

Sometimes I say what I think way to much :haha: and when I was typing it actually was kicking farts out of me. I totally reak with this on! near banned from the bedroom and all :wacko: lucky I sleep next to the window. :winkwink:


----------



## Bambi1985

Dragonfly said:


> i feel so miles behind!

Don't worry DF, I'm even further behind. Your about a week ahead of me!


----------



## Dragonfly

if it makes you feel better i found out my bfp same date and you and my other date is 25th of nov but they didnt change it. So you are ahead of me lol I wont change ticker till hospital changes date or at the end when i go over due then I change it.


----------



## Bartness

Oh my gosh, there is already a 2nd tri February thread...how crazy.


----------



## marinewife101

thats what i was thinking haha =) i feel so far behind but on the bright side third tri is only a few weeks away haha =)


----------



## Bartness

I'm looking forward to moving to the 3rd tri. I might pop over there early from time to time, to keep up with everyone.


----------



## Eskimobabys

ShanandBoc said:


> I moved up a box hehe
> 
> Only 2 more days till im oficially in third tri ladies!! :) Im gonna miss second tri, this feels like home now, tis scary over in third tri....

i cant believe we're already heading to the LAST and FINAL Trimester! :shock: i LOVE 2nd tri the best!


----------



## pinklizzy

Seems like it's ages til I'll be in third tri, or maybe I'm just in denial lol! 
Seeing my mw next Thurs for 25 week appt, really looking forward to it, mostly because it's at 9.30am so I get a lie-in :haha:
Been busy today, worked this morning then spent a few hours doing a first coat of paint on the dining room, been wanting to do it for ages (it's an odd yellow colour, was like that when we moved in) and it feels good to actually achieve something. Still need to re-plaster the nursery though :dohh:


----------



## SilasLove

Well gals, I just burned my thumb on our car's engine and it truly hurts. Maybe it hurts really bad right now cause it just happened 20 minutes ago? I really hope so!!

Ugh ... my day has been really boring. I am just bored, tired ... annoyed! People are at my house and I just want them to leave!! Bleh. I sound terrible, but these certain people really annoy me.

And I dont know if anyone has Dragonfly as a friend on Facebook or if they play Frontierville ... but just have to say DF you Frontier is AMAZING. Haha. I have Frontier envy!!! :p


----------



## Kayley

for you gals saying you feel really behind - my baby D is due on the VERY LAST day of November so I feel miles behind you lol. I felt a bit too advanced for December thread but feel a bit behind in this one lol


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well. I have my 4d scan tomorrow afternoon, i'm so excited!


----------



## anna matronic

Just had the most random feeling. Was standing up and baby was having a kick around then I got a thud right down low, felt like his foot/arm literally was coming down my vag :rofl: what the hell was that? Can they really kick your cervix?

On a bad note I was sick at 3am, laid in bed for about 30 mins trying to ignore the nausia then BAM, hot sweats and saliva a plenty I had to run to the loo. Was proper projectile stuff too (sorry tmi lol) so not sure if it was hormonal or a bug or what..


----------



## anna matronic

ssmith1503 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well. I have my 4d scan tomorrow afternoon, i'm so excited!

oooh wow, post piccies please I love looking at them :) I am not getting one done. Can;t afford it (well can as have hip grant and a credit card lol) but really don't want to see what he looks like till he's all manky and slimy and swollen on my chest :haha:


----------



## makeithappen

ssmith1503 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well. I have my 4d scan tomorrow afternoon, i'm so excited!

oooh you'll love it! had mine last wednesday. pics in my journal or if you look a few pages back i posted a few on here! most amazing experience!!! :cloud9:


----------



## makeithappen

page 202 actually! this thread moves fast :haha:


----------



## Bartness

The hospital I decided on, doesnt have 3D or 4D scans, just the regular ones. the hospital I left for being told "if you miss carry you miss carry, no big deal" (after I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma at 10 wks--its gone now!) has the 3D scans. Im glad I left that hospital and the OBGYN. I think a MW is the best option!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am getting sick of so many people I know just snapping my head off for no reason! its either my other half on the phone or it would be my mum or dad and my bro wouldnt dare do it but does when he hangs up the phone. I do not call parents any more as i am sick of being cursed at just for calling and snapped at just because she had to get up and answer the phone or that i called at a bad time, always is a bad time and finally just because its me! I dont even talk to my dad any more as he barely speaks on the phone he mearly grunts and i have to repeat myself since he hasnt heard what I said or acknowledges it. I feel like a pain in the ass so for the sake of my mental health I stopped calling any of them , wouldnt even ask them for sometihng if I was desperate as i done that a few times and the grief I get for it not worth it. 

sorry for rant, just peed off . Didnt go to granddads as my bro didnt turn up to pick us up and assumed i wasnt going, even made up a lie staying my parents said I said I wasnt going when I wasnt even speaking to them so he was caught out there. He just coudlnt be bothered. Wish he had of said that to me or my parents had of at lest asked did I want a lift! probably just as well I wasnt there my mum would have been picking on everything I did, how I ate, how I looked, what william was doing, what weight he was and how stupid he was etc. would have stabbed her with a bread stick or sometihng. 

I treat others how I want to be treated, never get it back from my ones at all. So they get nothing now.


----------



## SilasLove

I don't feel well today, and I just feel like being in bed. But with a 9 month old, that just is not possible. I don't know ladies ... life is just ... blah today. :|


----------



## Dragonfly

sadly going back to bed and having a toddler dont go :( unless he has a nap time as the odd time I have gotten to take william to bed at about 2pm for about 2 hour nap. but that dosnt happen often.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i get to be in my own place today! :) Super excited.


----------



## majm1241

ssmith1503 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping well. I have my 4d scan tomorrow afternoon, i'm so excited!

:hugs: YAY!!! My 4D Scan is scheduled for Sept. 24th. My doctor's office offers free 4D Scans to the Military Families that see them!!



anna matronic said:


> Just had the most random feeling. Was standing up and baby was having a kick around then I got a thud right down low, felt like his foot/arm literally was coming down my vag :rofl: what the hell was that? Can they really kick your cervix?
> 
> On a bad note I was sick at 3am, laid in bed for about 30 mins trying to ignore the nausia then BAM, hot sweats and saliva a plenty I had to run to the loo. Was proper projectile stuff too (sorry tmi lol) so not sure if it was hormonal or a bug or what..

I get kicked down there too because she is Breech atm. LOL

My Morning Sickness CAME BACK AGAIN 4 day ago! :cry: 



SilasLove said:


> I don't feel well today, and I just feel like being in bed. But with a 9 month old, that just is not possible. I don't know ladies ... life is just ... blah today. :|

:hugs: I too am not feeling good. Damn Morning Sickness. :(



blkhairbeauty said:


> i get to be in my own place today! :) Super excited.

Yay! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

OK, maybe TMI but has anyone else been feeling Achy in your Vaganga when you stand or walk? :cry: Like it is opening? My doctor said it is normal but OMG it hurts! :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have eaten ice cream. Bad move but I had to. now i need a new anus. :(


----------



## Lydiarose

Mmmmm ice cream i really want ben and jerrys cookie dough!
On the other hand i am BnB's most hated at the moment :haha:


----------



## Ginger1

> I get kicked down there too because she is Breech atm. LOL

LOL, my little dude is doing headstands on mine and waving his arms about! Thought it was kicks at first, but I saw him doing it on the 20 week scan as I got the same feeling!! 

I'm feeling fine at the moment, but a bit tired and over-emotional, I keep crying at the stupidest things!!


----------



## majm1241

I don't hate you Lydia! :hugs:

Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia is My Favorite! Yummy!


----------



## Ginger1

Phish Food for me please, while we're on the subject!

I don't hate you either, Lydia:hugs: I think that there will always be people who take things the wrong way whatever we say, after all we are a forum full of hormonal preggers women!!


----------



## anna matronic

Lydiarose said:


> Mmmmm ice cream i really want ben and jerrys cookie dough!
> On the other hand i am BnB's most hated at the moment :haha:

What has happened?


----------



## Dragonfly

your not most hated, theres a war going on elsewhere to I see so theres plenty of hate to go about for the rest of us in other sections lol 

It was mauds Belgium milk choc, love it and in a waffle cone to not worth the pain.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

mmmm ben and jerry's half baked....omg....(rushes out to the store!)


----------



## hinkybinky

blkhairbeauty said:


> i get to be in my own place today! :) Super excited.

Great news! Good luck with the move x


----------



## Dragonfly

So many have moved in here even me! woohoo. Have a sore throat today and still paying for that ice cream I ate.


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm ice cream i really want ben and jerrys cookie dough!
> On the other hand i am BnB's most hated at the moment :haha:
> 
> What has happened?Click to expand...

Looks like I am not the only one who is always the last to know anything :haha: I am sure its not that bad Lydia :hug:


----------



## Cocobelle

OOOOOOOOOH check out the new 3rd tri box!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## anna matronic

Cocobelle said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm ice cream i really want ben and jerrys cookie dough!
> On the other hand i am BnB's most hated at the moment :haha:
> 
> What has happened?Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like I am not the only one who is always the last to know anything :haha: I am sure its not that bad Lydia :hug:Click to expand...

I read it last night, it was a thread about stretch marks that got a little heated. The OP said she wanted them and that upset Lydia because she has them and hates them so how can anyone want them.

IMO Lydia is lush :flower:


----------



## you&me

I saw another thread it all kicked off in too about innoculations and smoking outside hospitals :dohh:

I can't believe in just a few days I will be in 3rd tri :wacko: I have resorted to writing lists everywhere of things DH and I need to get done and ready.

I think I will be packing our hospital bags at 30 weeks, just in case...Reagan came at 29 weeks, but according to my consultants and midwives I am on par for a full term baby this time, but I am sure as heck not going to leave my bags to hubby in the event something does happen!!

Has anyone else got this constant heavy dragging feeling down below?...I think someone else posted a few pages back that it feels like baby is going to pop out, that is the only way I can describe it!! And for the first time ever I am getting Braxton Hicks!! I never had them in my first pregnancy...they are weird!! :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

Ah (still not read the threads in question but) don't worry about it Lydia hun :hugs:

You&me I am really pleased that your doctor seems to think you will go to term this time, it must be a relief but I can see why you want to pack your bag early anyway, better safe than sorry! I have got my hospital bag now (it was on sale and a bargain so could not resist) and while I wont start packing for some time, I will start buying the odd bits and pieces for it not long after 30 weeks.

I don't so much get a dragging feeling but the bottom of my bump does sometimes seem to feel really heavy, it can be quite uncomfortable sometimes. It often aches too, especially if I have walked too far.


----------



## Lydiarose

Aww thanks girls,
it doesnt really bother me at all its only the internet!
But some people on this site really dont like my opinions ;)
Oh well F it!

xx


----------



## anna matronic

Lydiarose said:


> Aww thanks girls,
> it doesnt really bother me at all its only the internet!
> But some people on this site really dont like my opinions ;)
> Oh well F it!
> 
> xx

Don't worry, I had a row with a girl on another forum (not a baby one) and I ended up PMing her telling her just cos her life is so shit not to be rude to me. I was really pissed off last night LOL :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

*Omg 100 days*​
Double Digits tomorrow - The countdown begins :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Excitred MOI :headspin:


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle, yay you have 2 boxes left! :thumbup:

You&me, yes I had posted on the previous page about it aching down there!! Very heavy feeling and hurts like a mofo to stand or walk for too long at some times. :cry:


----------



## MissMamma

Cocobelle said:


> OOOOOOOOOH check out the new 3rd tri box!!!!! :wohoo:

NO! Its too scary over there. Everyones giving birth and stuff..xx


----------



## you&me

majm1241 said:


> You&me, yes I had posted on the previous page about it aching down there!! Very heavy feeling and hurts like a mofo to stand or walk for too long at some times. :cry:

I feel like I want to walk around supporting my belly with my hands?...It is so much more noticeable when I get up first thing in the morning, or if I have been sitting for too long...it's weird!! I'm not sure if it is where my lil girl is breech at the moment, or if it's just a normal pregnancy thing...I can't remember it with my first little girl though :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

My little girl is breech atm too. I go to the doc on Weds for another u/s and I will ask if that is why!!! Maybe tmi, but it is worse if we have morning sex. :(


----------



## you&me

majm1241 said:


> My little girl is breech atm too. I go to the doc on Weds for another u/s and I will ask if that is why!!! Maybe tmi, but it is worse if we have morning sex. :(

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....now we had a childfree long weekend, and made the most of it with lots of :sex: so you never know, could be what is causing it, does your tummy feel quite tender too? Please let me know if it is anything to do with them being breech also? My next growth scan isn't until 28+3.


----------



## Happyhayley

hey I just wanted some advice from you guys.
In first tri I had spotting and bleeding on and off and we finally figured out to stop having sex for awhile. So we waiting till 2nd tri and then started up again and no more bleeding. 

But we haven't been having it TONS because I have not been in the mood. Anyways thursday I suddenly was in the mood again so we had sex once on thursday and twice on friday plus some foreplay down there. Well. Sunday morning so a good 24 hours or so after the sex I go pee and see spotting again. Now I can still feel the baby move and I haven't had any cramping or anything. Its just a little blood throughout the day yesterday. I haven't checked yet about today. 

Anyways I guess I'm just asking your opinion. Prolly the sex again even though it was awhile before the actual bleeding or is it something I should be more concerned about


----------



## anna matronic

Think it might have just irritated your cervix hun x


----------



## Dragonfly

I have seen some saying that on the forum but not sure what it is I would get it checked out. I am not in the mood these days at all I am sure my other half will leave me if I am not soon :( sniff sniff.


----------



## Kayley

hmmmm ben and jerrys! I'm drinking loads and loads at the mo! BUT I can't drink normal water find it too boring.

I am soooooooo tired today - really finding it difficult to sleep at night, just seem to toss and turn all the time.


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> *Omg 100 days*​
> Double Digits tomorrow - The countdown begins :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Excitred MOI :headspin:

99 for you tomorrow! you can count down now. I have near 2 weeks till third tri seems far.


----------



## you&me

I have gone the opposite way...my poor DH just keeps giving me the look of despair and muttering 'please let me rest for a bit mrs' :blush:


----------



## anna matronic

I think I have been the longest without sex ever since I was 16 LOL. I am jealous or your sex talk :rofl:

5 months on Saturday :cry:


----------



## Kayley

We tried it once last week and my OH just laughed! He thought my belly felt 'weird' rubbing against his. So thats it for us until after baby is born :(


----------



## majm1241

We have sex at least once a day. Lol Just recently when we have it in the morning when I noticed it starting to ache. :(

Hon I think the spotting could be from your sensitive cervix too. Was it a while since you had sex last?


----------



## Dragonfly

I just dont feel sexy, havnt done in years. :(


----------



## you&me

Kayley said:


> We tried it once last week and my OH just laughed! He thought my belly felt 'weird' rubbing against his. So thats it for us until after baby is born :(

My hubs felt bubs move the other day whilst doing it, which freaked him!!

I also for the first time ever felt a braxton hick, he thought I had gone into labour in the middle of action when he saw my face :haha:


----------



## Kayley

you&me said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> We tried it once last week and my OH just laughed! He thought my belly felt 'weird' rubbing against his. So thats it for us until after baby is born :(
> 
> My hubs felt bubs move the other day whilst doing it, which freaked him!!
> 
> I also for the first time ever felt a braxton hick, he thought I had gone into labour in the middle of action when he saw my face :haha:Click to expand...

awww bless! Cor early to have braxton hicks! Mind you I thought I had one earlier and I'm only 23 weeks (tomorrow!)


----------



## you&me

I never had braxton hicks with my daughter...so it may not be them? I don't know :haha:

My tummy goes rock hard and all tight...but it is only when doing the deed or after the big O!!


----------



## Bartness

this might sound odd...but when I woke up this morning, I felt like my bump has suddenly got smaller...and its kinda freaking me out....


----------



## anna matronic

Your uterus contracts when you have an orgasm, so it is totally normal for it to go rock hard and feel mini contractions, but they aren't brackston hicks. Normally you don't feel it because when you aren't pregnant your uterus is tiny and tucked behind your pelvis.


----------



## Kayley

Bartness said:


> this might sound odd...but when I woke up this morning, I felt like my bump has suddenly got smaller...and its kinda freaking me out....

I get that quite often! Its prob just the position the baby is laying


----------



## SilasLove

Blah, I get so uncomfortable after sex. My tummy gets hard, and aches. I cramp a lot. Of course, I keep putting up with it to have sex haha. But it happened with my DS. I also get a little swollen down below after sex sometimes, and a definitely if we have sex more than once a day. It takes a couple hours to go back to normal, but in the meantime it is a weird uncomfortable feeling. 

In other news .. my DS started clapping his hands yesterday and it is just too adorable! He is just very proud of himself, and I have to say it is much too cute. :p

Oh yes, and I am 100 days today, so double digits tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Me too Silas!! I am adding you as my bump buddy on my sig (along with Hinky I'm a BAD buddy lol!!)

If that's ok lol x


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> Me too Silas!! I am adding you as my bump buddy on my sig (along with Hinky I'm a BAD buddy lol!!)
> 
> If that's ok lol x

That is perfect, considering we are due the same day and all! Lol


----------



## chella

awww thanx matronic keep close eye on u too huni lol considerin we chat nearly every day xxx

Hey girls does this sound bad but.................... i havent had sex since i found out i was preggy thats long time for me but poor hubby is probably feelin the ban more lol xxx


----------



## Bartness

Thanks Kayley, I was really worried as this is the first time my bump has seen longer. I keep checking to see if its going back to 'normal' or not...Im a first time mommy, so Im probably just freaking out about everything.


----------



## SilasLove

I decided to share some pictures with you ladies of things we have so far! Granted there is a thread for this stuff already, but I don't really care to share with all of BnB too much. Just my fellow November ladies!

https://i29.tinypic.com/11mdilg.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/xoea7t.jpg
*These are the ONLY actual girl clothes that we have! *
https://i28.tinypic.com/fvjk2g.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/2jd2fld.jpg
*All the boyish clothes! bleh *
https://i27.tinypic.com/2jxnhz.jpg
*What our little girl will be sleeping in when she first comes home .. the bed in the back is her crib which we haven't set up yet.*
https://i32.tinypic.com/10y4eip.jpg

I am so depressed about all the boy things. :cry: Its not that I am all about pink for a little girl or anything, but I would like for her to have some girly clothes so that when she we are out and about people don't think she is a boy! OH doesn't understand, he is all about spending money on stupid things rather than clothes ... we argue about it a bit because it is like he doesn't understand anything I say! Bleh :( Oh well, I guess if this little girl ends up being a boy we will be all set! ........... :nope:

And down below are pictures of my 25w5d bump ... I am massive compared to when I was pregnant with my DS. ...:(
 



Attached Files:







100_3345.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









100_3349.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dragonfly

your bump looks like mine" all i have to get is my nursing chair and car seat i have some clothes got.


----------



## SilasLove

Just to show you ladies! This is me when I was pregnant with my DS at 31w4d!!!

https://i30.tinypic.com/hs2qnk.jpg


----------



## Dragonfly

I shall do a bump pic later on, I can feel baby above my belly button now.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> I shall do a bump pic later on, I can feel baby above my belly button now.

Can't wait! :thumbup: I will be watching for it throughout the day. :)


----------



## MissMamma

What does a kick in the ribs feel like?
From baby of course..xx


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I shall do a bump pic later on, I can feel baby above my belly button now.
> 
> Can't wait! :thumbup: I will be watching for it throughout the day. :)Click to expand...

dam now I have to go and do it now :haha::haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I shall do a bump pic later on, I can feel baby above my belly button now.
> 
> Can't wait! :thumbup: I will be watching for it throughout the day. :)Click to expand...
> 
> dam now I have to go and do it now :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Well if you don't find the time I completely understand! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly

well Darren is away with William and I am just being plane lazy here


----------



## SilasLove

MissMammaToBe said:


> What does a kick in the ribs feel like?
> From baby of course..xx

I don't know that I can really explain how it feels. But with both of my pregancies my children have wondered high more so than not, so when the baby is up near/under your ribs it kinds of feels like you cannot breathe that great and honestly it is not the most comfortable thing. As for kicks, well they don't feel too well either in the ribs, but I have to say honestly I haven't received many kicks to the ribs ... or I cant remember them, lol!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> well Darren is away with William and I am just being plane lazy here

Lol, well I definitely do not blame you at all. I would be doing the same if my OH ever took Joseph anywhere, lol. Which doesn't happen ... so I hardly have complete time to myself except for naps.


----------



## Dragonfly

ok here goes, when i say yours looks like mine I aint calling you fat like me by the way, I just realised I am far bigger than I looked last time in the mirror. Pics always make me realise how big I am :(
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/002-3.jpg


----------



## anna matronic

Looking fabio DF :) And Silas looking gorgeous too :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I think we all can say we are pregnant looking now :) least no one need look at me and wonder if thats just fat or a baby haha. I dont mind my bump looking like when preg it was after william I still looked pregnant for a year that bugged me. preg belly is worn with pride.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> ok here goes, when i say yours looks like mine I aint calling you fat like me by the way, I just realised I am far bigger than I looked last time in the mirror. Pics always make me realise how big I am :(
> https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/002-3.jpg

DF you are most definitely not fat! :flower: And I like your shirt. And as this being our 2nd babies, I say we are doing pretty well. Although I expected to be bigger, I just did not realize it would be like this .. haha. But I will tell you that I (nor you) are as big as my friend got with her first baby. But she still had a gorgeous belly bump. 

And sooooooooo glad people can tell I am pregnant now instead of thinking I am probably much too big.


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> Looking fabio DF :) And Silas looking gorgeous too :)

Thank ya! I am loving that avatar, btw! Wish I was brave enough to show off my belly like that ... ofcourse mine is much much different, lol. Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## anna matronic

When I was on holiday I was prancing round in my non maternity bikini, now I am not a skinny girl (size 14 ish) and have always been paranoid, but for the first time ever (exceot when I went through a really skinny faze couple of years ago) I really didn't care. But I was still convinced my belly looked fat and not pregnant. Until I saw that picture of course :haha:

It all started at Gatwick when I picked up a pair of sunnies and went to put them back in the same place as another bloke and he said "You put them there after all you are in the family way" That really cheered me up :haha:

Then in Cyprus our friends neighbour asked me when I was due and a few days later someone else in the pool asked me how I was coping with the heat :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

SilasLove said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Looking fabio DF :) And Silas looking gorgeous too :)
> 
> Thank ya! I am loving that avatar, btw! Wish I was brave enough to show off my belly like that ... ofcourse mine is much much different, lol. Yours is gorgeous!Click to expand...

thanks hun I love it :haha: I have always been a bit of a photo tart to be honest but I love that photo. But The bump is actually B shaped and from the side doesn't look as nice and rounded as that!!


----------



## Dragonfly

My belly looks like i was attached by a bear its so bad with old stretch marks from last pregnancy, not nice. And has hairs, I noticed that last time I was pregnant maybe I am turning into a bear? lol


----------



## SilasLove

Lol! Yes, it is always great when random people notice you are pregnant. I haven't actually had that happen just yet, lol. But probably just the lack of people willing to walk up/say anything. Welp, I must get off here and straighten up the place while my DS is napping! Plus eat something, before I start getting my dizzy spells again. :(

I'll be back in a bit ladies!! :) (Haha.)


----------



## anna matronic

My belly has gotten hairier, but it is blonde hair (weird as I am dark) I also have a few little thread/spider veins on my belly, but no stretchies yet. They say it is hereditary and I have very similar skin to my mum, she has a few but my sister was 10lbs lol and my sister got one. So I might be lucky - who knows.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have blonde hair on belly and dark hair, I noticed that last time and this time again. 

William and Darren still not back yet, I am sure William wants his dinner! what is it with men saying they are just going to shop and disappearing for hours! I am doing my own dinner to hungry to way longer.


----------



## makeithappen

baby is having another quiet-ish day today! Grrrr! i hate it. just a few movements here and there, i want my crazy wriggly baby back lol! anyone else have quiet days?


----------



## Bartness

having a quiet day today too, and also driving me nuts...yesterday he was moving around so much it was distracting and today he's not moving hardly at all.


----------



## makeithappen

Grrrr its awful isnt it?! ive spent most of today waiting for her to move, and when she has ive been like 'great this is her back to normal' then she goes quiet again :( i do remember this happening before and i panicked just the same, then after a few days she was back with more force than ever so im hoping the same happens this time :wacko:


----------



## SilasLove

Aw makeithappen & Bartness :hugs: I am sure everything is just fine. Drink cold water/orange juice and lay on your side and see if that gets them going or not. 

So I find myself frustrated with my cousin. She is having her first baby, and I don't want to be one of those people who throw the reality at someone ... but I just don't think she understands. Bleh, I am staying out of it, which is why I am ranting on here a bit. She just doesn't seem ... prepared. And I am sorry but I worry a bit about her when the baby is here. Bleh ... idk. She just says some stuff sometimes and I am like "wtf"? That will be the LEAST of your worries when that baby gets here. Of course, I don't say that ... but ya know!


----------



## Happyhayley

SilasLove said:


> Aw makeithappen & Bartness :hugs: I am sure everything is just fine. Drink cold water/orange juice and lay on your side and see if that gets them going or not.
> 
> So I find myself frustrated with my cousin. She is having her first baby, and I don't want to be one of those people who throw the reality at someone ... but I just don't think she understands. Bleh, I am staying out of it, which is why I am ranting on here a bit. She just doesn't seem ... prepared. And I am sorry but I worry a bit about her when the baby is here. Bleh ... idk. She just says some stuff sometimes and I am like "wtf"? That will be the LEAST of your worries when that baby gets here. Of course, I don't say that ... but ya know!

I am having the same problem biting my tongue with my cousin. She's due 2 months after me with her first baby and I totally know where she's coming from living in this like dream world where everything is just cute baby shoes and hats because that was definitely me 2 years ago but I just want to shake her and be like YOU NEED TO SAVE MONEY! HE IS GOING TO LEAVE YOU ONCE YOU HAVE YOUR BABY! (she has a really crappy boyfriend) YOU DON"T UNDERSTAND WHAT NO SLEEP IS! But nobody could have explained how hard it can be to me before hand either so I'm leaving her to figure it out...no one could also have explained to me how much I would love my son. And no one could really explain to me what labour felt like as I went all day in labour thinking I had the runs and only just made it to the hospital in the end.


----------



## Kayley

Bartness said:


> Thanks Kayley, I was really worried as this is the first time my bump has seen longer. I keep checking to see if its going back to 'normal' or not...Im a first time mommy, so Im probably just freaking out about everything.

Awww bless you, first time can be scary sometimes! I keep an eye on my belly button lol. Sometimes its completely flat, sometimes it pokes out and sometimes it all goes in. I think it is just the babys position!


----------



## ethansmommy

im due november 5th with a bby boy


----------



## Happyhayley

ethansmommy said:


> im due november 5th with a bby boy

CONGRATS :) Ethan is such a nice name too. I wanted it for our boy but its my husbands cousins name and I was told NO COUSINS


----------



## SilasLove

Happyhayley said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Aw makeithappen & Bartness :hugs: I am sure everything is just fine. Drink cold water/orange juice and lay on your side and see if that gets them going or not.
> 
> So I find myself frustrated with my cousin. She is having her first baby, and I don't want to be one of those people who throw the reality at someone ... but I just don't think she understands. Bleh, I am staying out of it, which is why I am ranting on here a bit. She just doesn't seem ... prepared. And I am sorry but I worry a bit about her when the baby is here. Bleh ... idk. She just says some stuff sometimes and I am like "wtf"? That will be the LEAST of your worries when that baby gets here. Of course, I don't say that ... but ya know!
> 
> I am having the same problem biting my tongue with my cousin. She's due 2 months after me with her first baby and I totally know where she's coming from living in this like dream world where everything is just cute baby shoes and hats because that was definitely me 2 years ago but I just want to shake her and be like YOU NEED TO SAVE MONEY! HE IS GOING TO LEAVE YOU ONCE YOU HAVE YOUR BABY! (she has a really crappy boyfriend) YOU DON"T UNDERSTAND WHAT NO SLEEP IS! But nobody could have explained how hard it can be to me before hand either so I'm leaving her to figure it out...no one could also have explained to me how much I would love my son. And no one could really explain to me what labour felt like as I went all day in labour thinking I had the runs and only just made it to the hospital in the end.Click to expand...

Yes, my cousin's bf will be leaving quite literally as he is getting deployed to Iraq when the baby will be just 3 months old. So I really don't think she understands, but idk. Suppose i'll just stay out of it and just keep up with my "uh huh" and "oh yeah"'s.


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove & Dragonfly, your bumps are really cute! SilasLove, I love the items you bought! Too cute! :kiss:

Here is me today at 22+6 Weeks. I had to take my 22 week pics before tomorrow! :haha:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-222.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-232.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-192.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-202.jpg


----------



## Dragonfly

your bump is just right! you still have a figure with yours I tend to blow out like a balloon as I am stumpy and fat,.


----------



## anna matronic

For those who want to feel bubs moving if you are in the UK go down to Waitrose and get some "Seriously Chocolatey puddings" Jeez, bubs has just had a total mental attack :haha:


----------



## majm1241

I hope I keep it too for with Jace I lost it! LOL


----------



## mommy2baby2

Cute bump majm1241!

Here's my bump from 21weeks. My daughter is in the pic, she wanted in on the action. :) I'm going to try to take another pic sometime soon!

https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9652/pregnant21weeks.jpg


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Hon! Your's is cute too! You are so pretty! :) I had to crop out my head because I need a new cut badly! LOL My friend will be giving me a cut and highlights as soon as I schedule with her. Then I can post my head. LOL Your daughter is too cute! :kiss:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Mommy2baby2, very nice bump you have there, you are having a little boy yeah?? :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

o wow ur very pretty! nice bump!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Oh what lovely bumps ladies! I MUST take one of mine. 

Well this is my last official day in 2nd tri but I shall still be popping by and keeping an eye on you until you all get to move over and I know you will all keep coming by the 3rd tri thread too. I can't wait until we have all moved over :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

1 week from today and I am viable and 4 weeks and I am in 3rd Tri officially! :happydance:


----------



## Happyhayley

24 weeks today :) I am viable today :) which is nice after my little spotting worry but its stopped now so I think everything is fine. It's nice to say 6 months pregnant. It sounds so much more pregnant then 4 or 5 months. Kinda like thursday is so much closer to the weekend then tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## Bartness

I got a gift card to babies r us, from a co-worker today. Trying to decide if I should buy diapers with it, clothes, or toys. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dragonfly

clothes and nappies! you will go through soma amount of nappies at the start. And they dont use toys till way later on. I wasted so much money on some toys that are sitting in a spare room he never looked at. Still its nice buying them though gets you all excited. So nothing wrong with getting something. 

My other half is working today on things going on up here, events and such and theres loads vcoming tonight for some 10k run around the land so I think will sit and watch it from the door step and bask in the fact I have a loo and all you ones outside dont hehehe. But theirs one on the courtyard, weird it looks like a wall but has a whole bathroom in it. I have to get a shower and look nice, i have an excuse to put the face on now lol nice to see some adults I know rather than always with William if you get me.


----------



## Bartness

Thanks DF, I was thinking of clothes most (I cant stop buying cute onsies and stuff when Im out and about), but then I remember how my best friend didnt get any diapers or whipes at her baby shower, so I thought I should do the responsible thing and get diapers.


----------



## SilasLove

Majm & mommy2baby2, wonderful bumps! I am rather jealous! Just saying, lol!

Happy V-Day to you happyhayley! :flower:


And I am in *DOUBLE DIGITS!!!!*:happydance:


----------



## shyfox1988

congrats on double digits SilasLove xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

happy v day hayley! thought I said thjat in last post but when I type my lap top deletes half of what i say. I cant figure out how to fix it. And I am soon in double digits to! eeek!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Happy viable day Hayley, not long till third tri for you either :) x


----------



## SilasLove

Oh my goodness, so OH and I were talking last night and he suddenly sprung on me that he would like to, eventually, have 3 children. I was surprised since we have talked and talked and agreed that we thought 2 was enough. I really had no idea where this came from .. haha, it got me to thinking. Of course if we were to have another child it would be YEARS from now. Like no less than 5 and more like 10. (After all, I am only 21 ... so not too bad) But honestly, I just would want us to be in a really, really stable financial situation before having another. And would want to make sure that our two children have everything they need/want (for the most part, anyhow) before having another. 

.... but just bringing it up as it surprised me so much. Haha. And God forbid we win the lottery, because then he talks about having atleast 4 kids ... :| ...:haha:


----------



## Happyhayley

yay for double digits silaslove. I have 12 more days to hit that milestone


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy V Day hayley!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I just want into that next box!


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls!! Double digits for me too!! Well what a day I have had. Had my 25 week check all good  heartbeat was 150, fundus wasn't measured as she couldn't fine her tape measure but she felt it and it was fine!! Got my glucose test in 2 weeks boo!! 

And the best news of all .... I tried my luck about my dates as I miss mat pay by a few days and she only bloody changed it for me :-D so hopefully I will get my full may pay now unless they get really pedantic about it!!!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

lol, 26 weeks and 5 days Dragonfly and u will be there!


----------



## SilasLove

So on pregnology.com is says you do not go to 3rd tri until 28 weeks ... bleh, why is it all so mixed up? It can't surely be that difficult! Lol


----------



## Lenka

anna matronic said:


> Hi girls!! Double digits for me too!! Well what a day I have had. Had my 25 week check all good  heartbeat was 150, fundus wasn't measured as she couldn't fine her tape measure but she felt it and it was fine!! Got my glucose test in 2 weeks boo!!
> 
> And the best news of all .... I tried my luck about my dates as I miss mat pay by a few days and she only bloody changed it for me :-D so hopefully I will get my full may pay now unless they get really pedantic about it!!!!!

Anna, been thinking...you probably should have given them earlier LMP date and that's it, they don't chnage your due date then!:)


----------



## ShanandBoc

shh im in thrid tri now lol haha i aint waiting till 28 weeks xxx


----------



## Lenka

Hi every1 by the way. Been lurking about. Happy V day to Hayley and to eveyrone on there milestones:)


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> So on pregnology.com is says you do not go to 3rd tri until 28 weeks ... bleh, why is it all so mixed up? It can't surely be that difficult! Lol

Probably cuz "techniquely" when your ticker says 27 weeks you are really in your 28th week according to WTEWE. I am 23 weeks today but starting my 24th week.


----------



## Ginger1

We're on V Day today too!!:happydance:

Congrats to Hayley and anyone else who has reached this big milestone today as well:flower:


----------



## Lenka

Also noticed that Dragonfly is very vocal about her digestive system and organs lol  every time I popped in it seemed you were talikng about it :) Hope it will get better though!:)


----------



## majm1241

Happy V Day Hayley! :hugs: I have 1 week from today until my V Day! :D

Congrats on double digits Silas and anna! :hugs:

Anna congrats on a great appt with great bews for your mat pay! :happydance:

I have my 2nd gender scan tomorrow! I kniw she is still a girl but doctor said I could schedule it since I had it done at 18+2 and they gave me 75%-80% positive it is a girl! I just agreed so I can basically see her again! :haha: Great excuse huh! Lol


----------



## majm1241

Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)

Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi girls! My maternal/nesting instincts have well and truly kicked in! Brought home a 1-day old orphan kitten today-cue feed every 2 hrs! :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

Lol Share a pic with us! :kiss:


----------



## ShanandBoc

aww <3 yeh pic plz


----------



## Ginger1

awww, how cute!! echoing the demand for pics!!


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies, Joseph is going to be in a Child Health Contest today, our appointment is at 1:30pm. So hopefully he does well! Wish us luck! :)


----------



## majm1241

GL Hon! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> GL Hon! :hugs:

Thanks Majm! Yeah, the fair in my hometown is going on. Its a little town and all, so its just a fun thing to do. It used to be just a regular baby contest, where babies got on stage and just strutted their stuff and showed off their smiles ... but now its a "Child Health" Contest, where you go to the hospital and they look your child over and evaluate their health and thats how they judge. The old way was much funner imo. But whatever!


----------



## happigail

hello girls!!!! It's my viable dayyyyyyy!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!!! xx


----------



## Ginger1

Congrats Happigail!!:happydance:


----------



## happigail

Ginger1 said:


> Congrats Happigail!!:happydance:

And to you ginger!!!! <3


----------



## SilasLove

SilasLove said:


> Well ladies, Joseph is going to be in a Child Health Contest today, our appointment is at 1:30pm. So hopefully he does well! Wish us luck! :)

Welp, scratch that gals. My OH is being a jerk and says its a waste of gas to drive over there for this and blah, blah. Ugh, sometimes I just wish I could hurt him. He never wants to change his plans, but he will shoot down mine without giving it a 5 second thought. I am starting to get REALLY sick of this.


----------



## pinklizzy

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/SDC10361.jpg

Little kitty!


----------



## Ginger1

Awww, I think I just melted!!


----------



## SilasLove

pinklizzy said:


> https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/SDC10361.jpg
> 
> Little kitty!

Oh my goodness! SOOOOOOO tiny!


----------



## ShanandBoc

OMG thats the cutest kitty i have ever seen, so looks like ur ;mummy' then <3


----------



## happigail

pinklizzy said:


> https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/SDC10361.jpg
> 
> Little kitty!

OMG my cute vortez just exploded :o


----------



## lolpants

pinklizzy said:


> https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/SDC10361.jpg
> 
> Little kitty!

How cute!!!


Happy V or double digits day too all the ladies concerned :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Lenka said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! Double digits for me too!! Well what a day I have had. Had my 25 week check all good  heartbeat was 150, fundus wasn't measured as she couldn't fine her tape measure but she felt it and it was fine!! Got my glucose test in 2 weeks boo!!
> 
> And the best news of all .... I tried my luck about my dates as I miss mat pay by a few days and she only bloody changed it for me :-D so hopefully I will get my full may pay now unless they get really pedantic about it!!!!!
> 
> Anna, been thinking...you probably should have given them earlier LMP date and that's it, they don't chnage your due date then!:)Click to expand...

I needed a later date. Thing is when I got pregnant maternity pay was last thing on my mind didn't even think about it!! Anyway my due date is the 10th by scan 12th by lmp but I go with scan as it's earlier lol!! Midwife gave me my matb1 with the 17th on it. So now when I count back 11 weeks from then I have been at my job for a year exactly!! Certainly tight but I think it means I get my extra money


----------



## chella

ethansmommy said:


> im due november 5th with a bby boy

awww ethans a lovely name, my 4yr old is called ethan xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Lenka

majm1241 said:


> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:

Yep! 30th? :):cloud9:


----------



## Lenka

anna matronic said:


> Lenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! Double digits for me too!! Well what a day I have had. Had my 25 week check all good  heartbeat was 150, fundus wasn't measured as she couldn't fine her tape measure but she felt it and it was fine!! Got my glucose test in 2 weeks boo!!
> 
> And the best news of all .... I tried my luck about my dates as I miss mat pay by a few days and she only bloody changed it for me :-D so hopefully I will get my full may pay now unless they get really pedantic about it!!!!!
> 
> Anna, been thinking...you probably should have given them earlier LMP date and that's it, they don't chnage your due date then!:)Click to expand...
> 
> I needed a later date. Thing is when I got pregnant maternity pay was last thing on my mind didn't even think about it!! Anyway my due date is the 10th by scan 12th by lmp but I go with scan as it's earlier lol!! Midwife gave me my matb1 with the 17th on it. So now when I count back 11 weeks from then I have been at my job for a year exactly!! Certainly tight but I think it means I get my extra moneyClick to expand...

Dah! Of course later date, what am I like! :) Hopefully it will work out for you. Week starting from Monday or Sunday for maternity? Fingers crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## majm1241

happigail said:


> hello girls!!!! It's my viable dayyyyyyy!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!!! xx

Happy V Day! :hugs:



SilasLove said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, Joseph is going to be in a Child Health Contest today, our appointment is at 1:30pm. So hopefully he does well! Wish us luck! :)
> 
> Welp, scratch that gals. My OH is being a jerk and says its a waste of gas to drive over there for this and blah, blah. Ugh, sometimes I just wish I could hurt him. He never wants to change his plans, but he will shoot down mine without giving it a 5 second thought. I am starting to get REALLY sick of this.Click to expand...

:cry: :hug:



pinklizzy said:


> https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/SDC10361.jpg
> 
> Little kitty!

:cloud9:



Lenka said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:
> 
> Yep! 30th? :):cloud9:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## makeithappen

Yay!! :wohoo: baby is back to moving my whole tummy again tonight, oh boy, they dont half make us panick lol!


----------



## majm1241

LOL Yay! My is a wiggle worm a lot and getting stronger. I can't wait until I can watch her move my belly!


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance: Congrats to all those who have made V-Day and to those who are now into double figures! :happydance:

Anna, will have fingers crossed your MAT pay works out for you now. And Pink Lizzy, what a cute little kitty and all that feeding will surely help you get prepared for bubs!

Because of my anterior placenta, I have a huge tummy black spot where I don't feel any movement so unless he/she is kicking very low to the sides, I don't feel very much and I never get that rolling tummy feeling. I am going to ask my MW for advice on monitoring fetal movements as I know it is very important but I do struggle at the best of times!

One more sleep and I am a bona fida member of 3rd tri :wohoo:


----------



## makeithappen

majm1241 said:


> LOL Yay! My is a wiggle worm a lot and getting stronger. I can't wait until I can watch her move my belly!

i hate it when she has quiet days! shes been dancing away in there tonight :haha:


----------



## makeithappen

Cocobelle said:


> :happydance: Congrats to all those who have made V-Day and to those who are now into double figures! :happydance:
> 
> Anna, will have fingers crossed your MAT pay works out for you now. And Pink Lizzy, what a cute little kitty and all that feeding will surely help you get prepared for bubs!
> 
> Because of my anterior placenta, I have a huge tummy black spot where I don't feel any movement so unless he/she is kicking very low to the sides, I don't feel very much and I never get that rolling tummy feeling. I am going to ask my MW for advice on monitoring fetal movements as I know it is very important but I do struggle at the best of times!
> 
> One more sleep and I am a bona fida member of 3rd tri :wohoo:

yeah i can imagine how annoying that would be to not feel alot of movement! although at least you know the reason behind it! i bet he/she is going crazy in there and you just dont know it!

**edit** Yay for 3rd tri!!!! see you there in a few days!! :wohoo:


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> :happydance: Congrats to all those who have made V-Day and to those who are now into double figures! :happydance:
> 
> Anna, will have fingers crossed your MAT pay works out for you now. And Pink Lizzy, what a cute little kitty and all that feeding will surely help you get prepared for bubs!
> 
> Because of my anterior placenta, I have a huge tummy black spot where I don't feel any movement so unless he/she is kicking very low to the sides, I don't feel very much and I never get that rolling tummy feeling. I am going to ask my MW for advice on monitoring fetal movements as I know it is very important but I do struggle at the best of times!
> 
> One more sleep and I am a bona fida member of 3rd tri :wohoo:

:happydance::hugs::kiss::cloud9:



makeithappen said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Yay! My is a wiggle worm a lot and getting stronger. I can't wait until I can watch her move my belly!
> 
> i hate it when she has quiet days! shes been dancing away in there tonight :haha:Click to expand...

Mine was being lazy on Thursday and Friday. She was wiggly but not as much. LOL


----------



## Cocobelle

Lol, Herbert has just made me out to be a total fibber as I have just felt a kick near the top of my bump :happydance: hopefully that will mean the bigger and stronger he/she gets the more I will feel movement! Now that makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## majm1241

Yay Coco!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

I am sitting dead still trying to get Herbert to do it again .............


----------



## anna matronic

Just to let u girls know as my Internet is off while I wai for my phone to be connected again I am using my iPhone which is a pain so sorry if I come across a bit me me me for the next week!!

Lenka - they have abandoned the sunday rule I found out today which is why I tried my luck one las time. So they count back 11 weeks from your edd and not ewc which I thought they did. I think I am ok but it is niggling me until I know for sure :)

that kitten is adorable :)

congrats to all the double digits and v days!!

I have some great news too!! My sister is pregnant again after an awful 21 week loss last year and an mmc at 7 weeks in jan!! Mother nature works in funny ways cos she's up the duff with identical twins lol!! Early days but so pleased chunky will have 2 cousins just 4 months younger - hoping they are boys haha!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Coco yay!! It is so wonderful when u feel them. I have been lucky as my placenta is posterior so have felt from about 17 weeks. He still goes quiet from time to time.

On another side note my midwife asked me if I was kicking counting so I said no didn't think I needed to till 28 weeks. She said start now so I get used to it. 10 movements per day I need to focus on at the moment. Thought I'd let I know if some of u girls want to start too :)


----------



## makeithappen

cocobelle i wonder has your placenta moved a little, i dont know if this happens with an anteria placenta, but i had a low lying placenta at 20 week scan, had 4d scan last week and it had completely moved!! i dont know, just a thought of another reason as to why you might be feeling it more now!


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Lenka - they have abandoned the sunday rule I found out today which is why I tried my luck one las time. So they count back 11 weeks from your edd and not ewc which I thought they did. I think I am ok but it is niggling me until I know for sure :)

Hiya

SMP used to be paid Sunday to Saturday - thats the part of the Sunday rule which has been abandoned and the first day of your payment week is the day you actually started your mat leave.

To count back for your qualifying months the Sunday before your edd is still used as the first day of your ewc.

However, this is for SMP purposes - hopefully they will count back from your edd for company pay.

Hope this helps and isnt too confusing.
FGS


----------



## anna matronic

Hi thanks!! Well all my info is from my union, one would hope they know what they are talking about. My luck they have got it wrong and they still count back from the Sunday before edd then I am still buggered! Now I have doubt in my mind from a conversation I had with hr a few weeks back :-(


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Hi thanks!! Well all my info is from my union, one would hope they know what they are talking about. My luck they have got it wrong and they still count back from the Sunday before edd then I am still buggered! Now I have doubt in my mind from a conversation I had with hr a few weeks back :-(

Dont forget anna I am quoting SMP only - company mat pay will be based on an individual company basis.

Fingers crossed that they count back from your edd :D


----------



## anna matronic

I know, it is all so damn complicated!! They union people looked into it and she seemed sure they count back from edd. I am entitled to smp either way I know that much just the added occupational pay I am hoping for. It was when she said the Sunday rule had been abandoned I got some hope!! Well I can't do anymore the midwife was great to add these days on I can't ask for anymore :D even though I would be out by 4 days!

The maternity policy also states beginning of the 11th week before ewc/edd whichever they chose to use. I interpret that as 10 weeks plus 1 day. I assume they wouldn't count like that though!!


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> I know, it is all so damn complicated!! They union people looked into it and she seemed sure they count back from edd. I am entitled to smp either way I know that much just the added occupational pay I am hoping for. It was when she said the Sunday rule had been abandoned I got some hope!! Well I can't do anymore the midwife was great to add these days on I can't ask for anymore :D even though I would be out by 4 days!
> 
> The maternity policy also states beginning of the 11th week before ewc/edd whichever they chose to use. I interpret that as 10 weeks plus 1 day. I assume they wouldn't count like that though!!


The 11th week will also start on the Sunday - so for example I am due on a Tuesday but I can actually start my mat leave on the Sunday before my 29th week - does that make sense?


----------



## anna matronic

I still think I miss out :( this Sunday rule is the one that buggers it!! Just wonder if I can fight it if my edd makes me in but Sunday rule makes me out (depends if they have abandoned it for occ pay purposes!!)

annoyed now :)


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> I still think I miss out :( this Sunday rule is the one that buggers it!! Just wonder if I can fight it if my edd makes me in but Sunday rule makes me out (depends if they have abandoned it for occ pay purposes!!)
> 
> annoyed now :)

Sorry :blush::flower:


----------



## anna matronic

Hehe not your fault at all :) just ever so complicated and might have been given the wrong info. Well I'll find out soon enough xx


----------



## forgodssake

I have everything crossed for you anna - how many weeks occ would you be entitled to?


----------



## anna matronic

It's a bit rubbish so I am not too annoyed. 4 weeks full pay, 2 weeks 90% then 12 weeks half pay. Every little helps and all that :D fingers crossed they use my due date on my matb1. Though I now have my doubts x


----------



## forgodssake

Its all better in your pocket honey - keep us updated :D


----------



## Bartness

After being quite for the last few days, Jaxon has been going crazy after eating dinner. I love the feeling of him moving about in there, its one of the most amazing things ever.


----------



## anna matronic

forgodssake said:


> Its all better in your pocket honey - keep us updated :D

I have just read our maternity policy online and woah I am confused again haha!! It states our omp is calculated based on legnth of service 11 weeks before edd. then after that it says to qualify it mentions ewc not edd. God I dunno :) I gotta forget about it or I will go mad!!


----------



## SilasLove

Weeeeellll ladies, I have had a huge bout of *pregnancy brain* today!!

So I posted here earlier about wanting to put my son in Child Health Contest, and how OH pretty much shot down my plans saying it was a waste of money (as we were broke). Well I got a check in the mail today, so was really sad that my son would still not be in the Child Health Contest. (As had already cancelled the appointment, wouldn't get over there in time, etc.) 

Well my friend is putting her daughter in the contest, and was telling me about how the appointments were for tomorrow - not today. So I got to thinking ... and I had literally convinced myself that today was Wednesday, not Tuesday! :dohh:

So, I called the people back and _thankfully_ they had an opening! So my little man is back in the contest!! We got at 10:15 am tomorrow. So, any good luck wishes would be great, haha. Its not like we win a bunch of money or anything ... but I just really want him to place in the contest! :)

Er, so my mishap with pregnancy brain ... it has been a while but now I know you just cannot escape it!! :nope:


----------



## SilasLove

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/coc/coc7035-854.jpg

Is this not just adorable? I must have this ... too bad my OH would probably die if I said anything about buying it .. he is no fun.


----------



## majm1241

Silas! :haha: I still get the days confused! I understand!! Lol

That nursery is too cute!!!


----------



## rowleypolie

silas- what is the Child Health Contest? is it like a beauty pageant or modeling or something? I hope he does well- he is a cutie! Where did you see that purple nursery its adorable! We have been looking for something new- maybe i should show it to DH


----------



## newbie

Hiya ladies! Hope everyone is well. 
Nothing to do with pregnancy but I was so excited I had to put it somewhere... I just passed my theory driving test, can finally book my practical and be driving before this baby arrives!! woohoo!!!
xx


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> It's a bit rubbish so I am not too annoyed. 4 weeks full pay, 2 weeks 90% then 12 weeks half pay. Every little helps and all that :D fingers crossed they use my due date on my matb1. Though I now have my doubts x

I think you will actually be better off living on SMP and claiming whatever benefits you can anyway. It might be less complicated with one flat rate.


----------



## anna matronic

Right here goes for me. I still miss out on mat pay as my union got their info wrong. So I am off to the doctors to see the midwife I saw yesterday to ask/beg/bribe her to add 4 days on. Ithink she might as she is just covering. To think I came so close yesterday lol!!!

Hope everyone is well. 26 weeks eek 14 to go xxx


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> It's a bit rubbish so I am not too annoyed. 4 weeks full pay, 2 weeks 90% then 12 weeks half pay. Every little helps and all that :D fingers crossed they use my due date on my matb1. Though I now have my doubts x
> 
> I think you will actually be better off living on SMP and claiming whatever benefits you can anyway. It might be less complicated with one flat rate.Click to expand...

with tax credits it will top up to about £800/900 a month and hopefully can get housing benefit until I go back to work! But the extra £650 a month or so plus tax credits would be handy!! I swear I am on a mission! I'd got used to the smp idea just get my hopes up and dashed again.

Cos chunks dad won't be contributing ( at the moment at least) it is scary thought when your one income falls to £500 a month as I have no-one else to rely on x


----------



## forgodssake

Fingers crossed Anna xx hope the MW does it for you xx


----------



## Dragonfly

feck midwife was just here and i forgot to ask her for hipp grant form :( everything ok this end, she then pointed pout my bad tooth. How nice of her. Sorry we cant look as good as you do but pointing stuff out is kinda rude! especially when I am sensitive enough about it. Was all great till she said that and she is calling out to me next app, didnt ask me to go in which is great as I cant get there anyway she likes coming down to see where I live so will be back. 

where do I get this form now! could do with it to before sales end as I had loads of stiff waiting to order.


----------



## lolpants

Good luck AM!! I hope she does it - she doesn't really have anything too lose - most 1st time babies go over anyways, so will be hard to catch out!!

I've just got back from Drs - been having lots of pain in my back and left leg - he just gave me paracetamol and warned me it will prob get worse as I get bigger!! great :grr:

Lol xx


----------



## MissMamma

Wow this thread moves way to quickly, i'm not on for one day and theres like seven pages of gossip to read through!
Had my 25wk appointment today. I hate going to midwives, its always really rushed and abrupt. I know there are lots of pregnant ladies all over the world but _I_ want to be made to feel special! Ooh but i do like to be nosy and see who else has got pregnant in my town. Heard bubs heartbeat again, it'll never cease to amaze me..xx


----------



## anna matronic

Not wanting to go in to too much detail but it's all sorted and I will get my money yay!!!! :)


----------



## majm1241

Had my 2nd U/S for confirmation today and she is still definitely a girl!! My little Bryelle McKenna!!! She is camera shy and everytime the tech tried to take a profile shot and face shot, she hid! She kept her hands AND feet by her head! Lol So, all I got were potty shots today! She better let me see her pretty face on Sept 24th for my 4D!!!

I have gained 7 lbs total now. :cry: I hate having to gain weight!! Lol. At least it is not a lot but still! Lol I also go in on August 30th for that nasty gestational screening! Blech!! :sick:


----------



## MissMamma

Awh welcome to team :pink: So perfect, 1 boy and 1 girl :D
I love her name too! 
And what is gestational screening? You sound so excited about it i just have to know!..xx


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> silas- what is the Child Health Contest? is it like a beauty pageant or modeling or something? I hope he does well- he is a cutie! Where did you see that purple nursery its adorable! We have been looking for something new- maybe i should show it to DH

No, the winners are based off the Child's overall health. So when you go for the screening they check their weight, height, head circumference. Then the doctor looks them over and checks their muscle control, balance, their ears, eyes and throat etc. Basically do a well child check for free. And then tonight is the results for the contest, which is at 7pm. It used to be based off looks and personality, but they changed it a couple years ago to this.

And for the nursery it is: https://www.eviesbabyboutique.co.uk/jacana-separates-149-p.asp

But if you do a search for the bedding on a search engine, other places that sell it come up. Like Babies R Us and such.


----------



## SilasLove

MissMammaToBe said:


> Awh welcome to team :pink: So perfect, 1 boy and 1 girl :D
> I love her name too!
> And what is gestational screening? You sound so excited about it i just have to know!..xx

The gestational screening is the glucose test. :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

MissMammaToBe said:


> Awh welcome to team :pink: So perfect, 1 boy and 1 girl :D
> I love her name too!
> And what is gestational screening? You sound so excited about it i just have to know!..xx

I think she means the test for gestational diabetes. Only by the blech she put at the end haha!! I have mine on the 16th :( have to fast for 12 hours, they take bloods and u have to drink a horrid sweet glucose drink.


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Awh welcome to team :pink: So perfect, 1 boy and 1 girl :D
> I love her name too!
> And what is gestational screening? You sound so excited about it i just have to know!..xx
> 
> I think she means the test for gestational diabetes. Only by the blech she put at the end haha!! I have mine on the 16th :( have to fast for 12 hours, they take bloods and u have to drink a horrid sweet glucose drink.Click to expand...

Anna - The drink is horrid, but not so bad the first time you drink it. Atleast it was not for me. But with my DS I had to take the 3 hour test, and oh dear it was so much more worse that time! Plus you can't eat before you go, than you can eat for the 3 hours either. That stuff was just sitting on my stomach, I was ready to just vomit everywhere! It was horrid. :nope:

I hope none of you ladies have to take the 3 hour test .. including me. I don't want to take it again.:wacko:


----------



## you&me

Mine is on the 16th too Anna...:growlmad:

I had one done at 13 weeks aswell..blimin nasty yucky things...they leave me with a pounding headache for a day or two afterwards!!


----------



## SilasLove

I have mine the 17th. I am definitely not drinking/eating anything with sugar in it for fear of failing again. In the US they don't tell us not to eat anything before the first test, just the second. But I may just deal with it and not eat anything for atleast 3 hours before the test. (Since my test is not until 3:30 pm)


----------



## you&me

They tend to do them at 9am here in the UK because of the fasting aspect, they know it is easier on a preggo lady to fast overnight, so we are lucky in that sense.

They do an intitial finger prick here then the bloods, then the drink, and another blood test 2 hours later, they don't let you walk around much in those 2 hours as they say it uses up the sugar restores...I wasn't even allowed a drink of water whilst waiting for the second blood test...it's not the nicest of experiences...but worth it for a healthy bubba!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

They never done a glaucous test last time on me and probably not this time. I cant take the caffein as they asked me to drink luzacade . They dont really make any one do it here. I seen a midwife today for a grand total of 2 mins, bp tested, wee tested heart beat heard and good bye.


----------



## anna matronic

Mine is cos my mum is diabetic and my sister developed gd in her first pregnancy. Altho yesterday I asked the midwife if anything was showing up in my wee and she said no so the lielihood is I won't have it buthis is a more thorough test the the pee test :)

you&me how rude mine is at 9.15am!!! I have that extra 15 mins to wait :haha:

sorry about my awful nonsensical typos but I have sausage fingers on y iPhone!! Cannot wait to get my bloody internet reconnectted!!


----------



## Dragonfly

My dad is and my gran was diabetic to but to be honest I think my bro and sis will get diabetes they eat sugar like air!


----------



## majm1241

MissMammaToBe said:


> Awh welcome to team :pink: So perfect, 1 boy and 1 girl :D
> I love her name too!
> And what is gestational screening? You sound so excited about it i just have to know!..xx

Thanks Love! i've been on Team :pink: But wanted a higher % of the gender since they were only 75%-80% sure it was a girl at 18+3 Weeks. :hugs: I got my confirmation! I'll post it on here after I take a nap. :haha:



SilasLove said:


> I have mine the 17th. I am definitely not drinking/eating anything with sugar in it for fear of failing again. In the US they don't tell us not to eat anything before the first test, just the second. But I may just deal with it and not eat anything for atleast 3 hours before the test. (Since my test is not until 3:30 pm)

They told me I have to fast which is fine anyways because I hate eating before I get weighed! :haha:

I am so scared of throwing that stuff back up. LOL AND I don't want to be there FOREVER! I will bring a book! LOL


----------



## SilasLove

Although your appointment only lasted a few minutes, I think it is very neat that a midwife can come to your house and all. I mean, I wish they offered things like that in the US tbh. As well as I wish he had free health care, lol. But doubt that ever happens for us!


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Awh welcome to team :pink: So perfect, 1 boy and 1 girl :D
> I love her name too!
> And what is gestational screening? You sound so excited about it i just have to know!..xx
> 
> Thanks Love! i've been on Team :pink: But wanted a higher % of the gender since they were only 75%-80% sure it was a girl at 18+3 Weeks. :hugs: I got my confirmation! I'll post it on here after I take a nap. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I have mine the 17th. I am definitely not drinking/eating anything with sugar in it for fear of failing again. In the US they don't tell us not to eat anything before the first test, just the second. But I may just deal with it and not eat anything for atleast 3 hours before the test. (Since my test is not until 3:30 pm)Click to expand...
> 
> They told me I have to fast which is fine anyways because I hate eating before I get weighed! :haha:
> 
> I am so scared of throwing that stuff back up. LOL AND I don't want to be there FOREVER! I will bring a book! LOLClick to expand...

Perhaps it is different throughout the country then, I don't really doubt it! But yes, I hated the 3 hour test. I was so bored ... and I never knew how many annoying people were in a doctor's office waiting room before that day, lol.


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Awh welcome to team :pink: So perfect, 1 boy and 1 girl :D
> I love her name too!
> And what is gestational screening? You sound so excited about it i just have to know!..xx
> 
> Thanks Love! i've been on Team :pink: But wanted a higher % of the gender since they were only 75%-80% sure it was a girl at 18+3 Weeks. :hugs: I got my confirmation! I'll post it on here after I take a nap. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I have mine the 17th. I am definitely not drinking/eating anything with sugar in it for fear of failing again. In the US they don't tell us not to eat anything before the first test, just the second. But I may just deal with it and not eat anything for atleast 3 hours before the test. (Since my test is not until 3:30 pm)Click to expand...
> 
> They told me I have to fast which is fine anyways because I hate eating before I get weighed! :haha:
> 
> I am so scared of throwing that stuff back up. LOL AND I don't want to be there FOREVER! I will bring a book! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Perhaps it is different throughout the country then, I don't really doubt it! But yes, I hated the 3 hour test. I was so bored ... and I never knew how many annoying people were in a doctor's office waiting room before that day, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh man! Just waiting today I was 20 mins past my appt time and I was getting irritated. People stare too much! I HATE being stared at! I will develop an attitude and mean look if I get stares continuously! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Although your appointment only lasted a few minutes, I think it is very neat that a midwife can come to your house and all. I mean, I wish they offered things like that in the US tbh. As well as I wish he had free health care, lol. But doubt that ever happens for us!

I appreciated it big time and she knew that as I cant get to the surgery they open for one hour a week and I have no way there. She was ok to come out even though they do not do that for anyone! they did it every day of my last preg near the end for me to. I know they are swamped and hard to get a hold of but no pressure on them if they could they could I was ok to wait. So cant complain, she done all she was meant to perhaps didnt stay as long due to loads to do and me knowing from last time and having no complications etc. She volunteered to come up next time at 31 weeks to, I wasnt expecting her to do that as I said hopefully by then my oh will have driving done but its unlikely as his theory test is next month and its like a week after that. 

My friend has donated a car to us though, she needs to get it fixed and brought here though so thats one less worry I am pleased about. She is to good of a friend and wish I could ever repay her for what she has done over the years for me.


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:

majm, you and Lenka have the same due date as me I think :D 30th November. 
Babys kicks seem to have become a lot stronger over the last few days! It makes me giggle sometimes.


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:
> 
> majm, you and Lenka have the same due date as me I think :D 30th November.
> Babys kicks seem to have become a lot stronger over the last few days! It makes me giggle sometimes.Click to expand...

Yep! November 30th!!! :happydance: I LOVE to feel her kicking too! :cloud9:


----------



## Kayley

pinklizzy said:


> https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/SDC10361.jpg
> 
> Little kitty!

is that seriously a kitten? Its paws look really big! Where's its mother? :s So cute though


----------



## Kayley

newbie said:


> Hiya ladies! Hope everyone is well.
> Nothing to do with pregnancy but I was so excited I had to put it somewhere... I just passed my theory driving test, can finally book my practical and be driving before this baby arrives!! woohoo!!!
> xx

Hi, Congrats on passing your theory test! :D


----------



## Bartness

I havent been feeling to much movement from Jaxon today. He's been so quite and not responding when I try and get him to kick. I figure once I finish with work I'll go home and have some juice and lie down, see if that gets him moving.


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:
> 
> majm, you and Lenka have the same due date as me I think :D 30th November.
> Babys kicks seem to have become a lot stronger over the last few days! It makes me giggle sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! November 30th!!! :happydance: I LOVE to feel her kicking too! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Do you feel the kicks really low down? I sometimes feel them in my left hand side but mainly feel them REALLY low nearer my pelvis


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:
> 
> majm, you and Lenka have the same due date as me I think :D 30th November.
> Babys kicks seem to have become a lot stronger over the last few days! It makes me giggle sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! November 30th!!! :happydance: I LOVE to feel her kicking too! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you feel the kicks really low down? I sometimes feel them in my left hand side but mainly feel them REALLY low nearer my pelvisClick to expand...

Yes, I feel her more on my right but also in my pelvis area. LOL


----------



## makeithappen

aww congrats kayley! my husband is going crazy study mad as i type as its his theory test at 8am tomorrow! im sooo hoping and praying he passes! was it difficult??


----------



## Kayley

glad its not just me! lol

I just got cramp in my leg! I used to get it alll the time nearer the end of my first pregnancy, normally woke me up in the night. Brings me to tears


----------



## makeithappen

Bartness said:


> I havent been feeling to much movement from Jaxon today. He's been so quite and not responding when I try and get him to kick. I figure once I finish with work I'll go home and have some juice and lie down, see if that gets him moving.

aww hun i hate when that happens! i know how you feel ive had a bit of no movement this week myself, although shes gradually getting back to her wriggly self! hope juice works for ya! :hugs:


----------



## Kayley

makeithappen said:


> aww congrats kayley! my husband is going crazy study mad as i type as its his theory test at 8am tomorrow! im sooo hoping and praying he passes! was it difficult??

awww thanks for the congrats but it wasn't me lol - it was a newbie I think! Good luck to your hubby, hope he passes!

I've been driving for 4 and half years and it was tough back then, god knows what its like now!


----------



## makeithappen

Kayley said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> aww congrats kayley! my husband is going crazy study mad as i type as its his theory test at 8am tomorrow! im sooo hoping and praying he passes! was it difficult??
> 
> awww thanks for the congrats but it wasn't me lol - it was a newbie I think! Good luck to your hubby, hope he passes!
> 
> I've been driving for 4 and half years and it was tough back then, god knows what its like now!Click to expand...

OMG preggo brain me!!! :blush:!! thanks for the good luck for hubby! i so want him to be driving by the time baby arrives!


----------



## Kayley

makeithappen said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> aww congrats kayley! my husband is going crazy study mad as i type as its his theory test at 8am tomorrow! im sooo hoping and praying he passes! was it difficult??
> 
> awww thanks for the congrats but it wasn't me lol - it was a newbie I think! Good luck to your hubby, hope he passes!
> 
> I've been driving for 4 and half years and it was tough back then, god knows what its like now!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG preggo brain me!!! :blush:!! thanks for the good luck for hubby! i so want him to be driving by the time baby arrives!Click to expand...

Do you drive? I didnt drive when my daughter was born until she was about 2 and I must admit it was a bit of a nightmare getting around by bus those first 2 years. I love my car lol


----------



## makeithappen

i can drive, i passed my test 7 years ago, *but i havent driven since*! im very very nervous! im hoping when hubby passes and we get a car i will get my confidence back again for the sake of the baby!


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies, would I be considered crazy for trying and starting a new job since I am already 26 weeks pregnant? Granted, I probably wouldn't get the job once they realized I was pregnant - as I can't really hide it! But, I have been applying for jobs ... just not sure if I am a bit naive thinking if someone was brave enough to hire me that I could handle a job from this point until the very end ... but I do have to say that money is my motivation. So perhaps it wouldn't even be an issue! And I would love to have a job to go to after the baby is born ... I would REALLY, REALLY love that! Lol.


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> glad its not just me! lol
> 
> I just got cramp in my leg! I used to get it alll the time nearer the end of my first pregnancy, normally woke me up in the night. Brings me to tears

Ah! I heard those are quite normal. :( I dont want them! they are horrible!


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> Ladies, would I be considered crazy for trying and starting a new job since I am already 26 weeks pregnant? Granted, I probably wouldn't get the job once they realized I was pregnant - as I can't really hide it! But, I have been applying for jobs ... just not sure if I am a bit naive thinking if someone was brave enough to hire me that I could handle a job from this point until the very end ... but I do have to say that money is my motivation. So perhaps it wouldn't even be an issue! And I would love to have a job to go to after the baby is born ... I would REALLY, REALLY love that! Lol.

Try substitute teaching at the schools. :)


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi all, well I had my 4d scan on Monday. Connie decided to keep her legs over her head for 1 and a half hours. The appointment was only meant to last 45 minutes! It was really cute though she was so content playing with her feet. We saw her mouth and nose and that was about it, we have to go back for free in a couple of weeks to try again! The sonographer was great and made us feel at ease. Connies weighing 2Ib 3oz at the moment and is bang on average which is great. I'll keep you all updated on the next scan, I have a week camping 1st! I'm hoping she starts to turn round as well because at the moment she's feet first, her heads up below my ribs! I'm officially in 3rd tri but thought i'd post this here to make it my last, will keep looking at both though!


----------



## Dollfacee

i'm a november mummy  22nd of november, expecting a little boy&#9829;


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, would I be considered crazy for trying and starting a new job since I am already 26 weeks pregnant? Granted, I probably wouldn't get the job once they realized I was pregnant - as I can't really hide it! But, I have been applying for jobs ... just not sure if I am a bit naive thinking if someone was brave enough to hire me that I could handle a job from this point until the very end ... but I do have to say that money is my motivation. So perhaps it wouldn't even be an issue! And I would love to have a job to go to after the baby is born ... I would REALLY, REALLY love that! Lol.
> 
> Try substitute teaching at the schools. :)Click to expand...

I am not done with my Associates degree until September, and you have to have 60 college credits to substitute. So, I am out on that until September. But that is definitely something for after the baby. Until then I would be stuck working a minimum wage or maybe a bit above minimum wage job and crappy hours. Unless by some miracle I get this job at a Head Start that I applied for a couple weeks ago. Would be great, considering I am in college for Education and all, lol.


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Awh welcome to team :pink: So perfect, 1 boy and 1 girl :D
> I love her name too!
> And what is gestational screening? You sound so excited about it i just have to know!..xx
> 
> I think she means the test for gestational diabetes. Only by the blech she put at the end haha!! I have mine on the 16th :( have to fast for 12 hours, they take bloods and u have to drink a horrid sweet glucose drink.Click to expand...

I have mine on the 16th too - not looking forward to it :(


----------



## anna matronic

Popular day for the minging sugar drink!!!! We shall unite and be strong lol xxxx


----------



## Lenka

majm1241 said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:
> 
> majm, you and Lenka have the same due date as me I think :D 30th November.
> Babys kicks seem to have become a lot stronger over the last few days! It makes me giggle sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! November 30th!!! :happydance: I LOVE to feel her kicking too! :cloud9:Click to expand...

yey yey yey!!! Mine has got stronger too, although he/she s been sleepy yesterday....came back full kicking force today! I am embracing the moments as this will be my last baby:)


----------



## Bartness

Would going on a peanut butter and jelly sandwich diet be really bad? Im totally broke and have enough change in my pocket to buy some bread, and nothing else for the next two weeks.


----------



## SilasLove

We are going to be leaving here pretty soon for the Child Health Contest results. I am so nervous, ha. I just don't want to go out in this heat and then Joseph doesn't even place in the contest, ya know? It would definitely be a waste of time. Plus I want to prove to OH that he is not always right about everything. Lol. (He has convinced himself!)

Joseph is happy for now .. hope he stays that way in the heat!


----------



## majm1241

Lenka said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:
> 
> majm, you and Lenka have the same due date as me I think :D 30th November.
> Babys kicks seem to have become a lot stronger over the last few days! It makes me giggle sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! November 30th!!! :happydance: I LOVE to feel her kicking too! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> yey yey yey!!! Mine has got stronger too, although he/she s been sleepy yesterday....came back full kicking force today! I am embracing the moments as this will be my last baby:)Click to expand...

This is our last baby too. I am gonna miss the feeling of a baby moving inside me. :(


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> Would going on a peanut butter and jelly sandwich diet be really bad? Im totally broke and have enough change in my pocket to buy some bread, and nothing else for the next two weeks.

It might clog you up. Could you afford stuff for a BLT? Or just buy lunch meat? Or grilled cheese sandwiches are cheap too.


----------



## Bartness

This is the worst off I've been in my life, I just got an unexpected bill from my first tri emergancy room visit and I have to pay for the entire bill in full...and that leaves me unfortunelty unable to buy grocries or pay half my bills this month. I had to seriously count loose change to afford the bread, and couldnt find enough for cheese or milk.


----------



## Happyhayley

Thats so sad Bartness. I hope something gets better for you. With our son being disabled we always say we're happy we live in Canada or we'd be bankrupt by now instead of pay check to pay check.


----------



## Bartness

Health care in the US is crap, and this is with my insurance (which is going up again). I thought my co-pay would cover it, and I was totaly wrong. I'll be talking to my mom tomorrow when she's off and see if I stop by her house and pick up some canned soups or something to get me by, its the only thing I can think to do.


----------



## majm1241

Can you call the hospital and make payment arrangements?


----------



## marinewife101

Today is my VDAY FINALLY seems like it took forever to get here now its third tri than baby time =))


----------



## Bartness

I'll call the hospital during my lunch break tomorrow and check into that. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## anna matronic

Sorry u are having a shit time bartness :hugs: hope u get through it ok :) makes me guilty about my whinging I was doing about my maternity pay when u guys get royally Fucked over by medical bills. So sorry if u think I come across as an ungreatful cow xxx


----------



## Happyhayley

haha so I just felt the baby kick kinda low and then immediately felt a little pain in my privates haha its funny to think about what they must be kicking and how its effecting your body. I think this website https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/encyclopedia/Pregnancy/Fetal-Development really shows how the baby is moving around all the organs in our bodies


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> I'll call the hospital during my lunch break tomorrow and check into that. Thanks for the idea!

You are welcome love! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Marinewife101 Happy V Day! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Happyhayley said:


> haha so I just felt the baby kick kinda low and then immediately felt a little pain in my privates haha its funny to think about what they must be kicking and how its effecting your body. I think this website https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/encyclopedia/Pregnancy/Fetal-Development really shows how the baby is moving around all the organs in our bodies

I'll check that out tomorrow when I get on my laptop!!! Bryelle kicks/punches there too! Lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Bartness, I really hope you manage to sort out some sort of payment scheme, I am always disgusted that you guys have to pay so much for what should be a basic human right for all :hugs:

Anna, did I read your MAT pay is all sorted out now? If so :happydance:

Happy V-day Marinewife101 and good luck Silas with the competition :flower:

AFM: Well I am officially now in 3rd tri :wohoo:
I had to do my 'Lucozade Challenge' on Monday. It was not that bad as I did not have to starve for it. I just had to drink 273ml of Lucozade and then pop down to the doctors and have blood taken an hour later (I couldn't eat or drink for that hour though). I think they do this in my area to avoid putting everyone through that fasting GTT test (which sounds horrid) hopefully mine will be fine and I wont need to have that done.


----------



## Ginger1

Hope you get something sorted out with the hospital, Bartness :( Really sorry you're having such a tough time!!

Happy V Day to Marinewife as well!:happydance:

let us know how the competition went, Silas :)


----------



## anna matronic

Hi coco, yes you did read right, it sure is a relief I can tell u :)


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Hi coco, yes you did read right, it sure is a relief I can tell u :)

Excellent news!!


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: yey go AM!! So glad all your fighting paid off!! :happydance:

I agree - it sucks that you have to pay for what we (kinda) get for free in this country - I can't believe that they can expect a pregnant lady to go without healthy nutritious food, just so they can get money out of you!! :wacko:

Congrats on V day Marinewife!! Once were all in 3rd tri, its a long countdown to the next big event isn't it :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## ssmith1503

I have my glucose test at 8.30 on tuesday then a growth scan on wednesday. For those that have it, take a big bottle of original lucozade then you won't have to drink the hospitals solution. It should be the same at all hospitals but thats definetly what they tell you to do at mine. Saves drinking the nasty stuff although if you forget the lucozade there is no escaping it!


----------



## Bartness

Anna~ I do not think of use as ungreatful, we live in different countries and have different concerns, when it comes to money. I do find those of you overseas lucky, as you guys have better medical coverage and great Mat pay/time off. 

Im going to be talking to my mom after work today, to see if she can help me out when it comes to buying groceries and what not, I'm sure she will help out. 

As for maternity pay, I get short term disability (which kicks in 8 days after Jaxon is born, as its treated as an illness) for 6 weeks, which equals out to be half of the pay I have right now, I can then take an additional 6 weeks off unpaid, as FMLA gives me 12 wks total. Im lucky to have that, as my best friend isnt getting any mat pay at all.


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks Hun :) I know in the past some of us 'brits' have been accused of being selfish cos we have it better than many people in the world. Bur you are right we all live to out indiviual means and no matter what maternity package we get we are all going to struggle to some degree!!

I really hope your mum helps you out Hun, nothing worse than stressing about things. Just make sure you stay healthy and as happy as u can and we are all here for u to rant at :) xx


----------



## Bambi1985

Wow you girls talk soo much, had 15+ pages to catch up on!

Anna, yay for getting your Mat Pay sorted :thumbup:

Congrats to everyone who has reach viability or 3rd tri, not long long to go now.

My V-day was yesterday, so happy I've managed to get this far :)


----------



## SilasLove

*Joseph did great in the Child's Health Contest! He won 1st in his class, which was 6 months to 1 year. Then since he won 1st he qualified for the Grand Champion, so we had to wait. Then he won the Grand Champion for boys as well! 

Of course, to be fair, there were only 3 boys in his class division. And then there was around 3 other boys I think for the Grand Champion from ages 1-4 years. But I am still very proud! 

He won $4 and got a ribbon that says Grand Champion.  
Of course, all Joseph wanted to do was eat his ribbon! Lol. 

But here are a few pictures. No, I don't look too happy as it was 90 degrees F (which I think is around 32 degrees C ??) and they started late ... bleh. But I was cheering inside a whole lot. (Plus I had to peeee!! )

My OH ran off and I left my cousin to take pictures of his class, but she did not know how to work my camera ... I got a picture of some of the chairs, lol. 

The first picture is his competition for Grand Champion. The little girl is the Grand Champion for girls, and Joseph was trying to put the moves on her!  *
 



Attached Files:







100_3370.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 14









100_3373.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 12









100_3375.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissMamma

Bambi1985 said:


> Wow you girls talk soo much, had 15+ pages to catch up on!

I _know_ right?!
I never seem to be able to keep up with this thread! And congrats on ur vday btw :happydance:
I just sorted out all the baby presents i've been given, blankets, clothes, toys etc etc and i'm officially ridiculously excited. I want her here now!

And its my birthday today! Went for a lovely meal and few [non alcoholic] drinks with the girlies last night and am being spoilt by OH today! :D Lucky me..xx


----------



## Lenka

anna matronic said:


> Hi coco, yes you did read right, it sure is a relief I can tell u :)

Yey, congrats!!! So pleased for you ! I have a task to sort out my replacement for when I am off on Maternity :( Need either agncy in of find someone who wants to cover me and teach them what and how to do things here.....heh.....


----------



## Bartness

Happy Birthday MissMammaToBe. I hope you have a great day!


----------



## MissMamma

SilasLove how cute is your little boy? No wonder he won! Congrats, a very proud mummy you must be!
And thank you Bartness..xx


----------



## Lenka

SilasLove said:


> *Joseph did great in the Child's Health Contest! He won 1st in his class, which was 6 months to 1 year. Then since he won 1st he qualified for the Grand Champion, so we had to wait. Then he won the Grand Champion for boys as well!
> 
> Of course, to be fair, there were only 3 boys in his class division. And then there was around 3 other boys I think for the Grand Champion from ages 1-4 years. But I am still very proud!
> 
> He won $4 and got a ribbon that says Grand Champion.
> Of course, all Joseph wanted to do was eat his ribbon! Lol.
> 
> But here are a few pictures. No, I don't look too happy as it was 90 degrees F (which I think is around 32 degrees C ??) and they started late ... bleh. But I was cheering inside a whole lot. (Plus I had to peeee!! )
> 
> My OH ran off and I left my cousin to take pictures of his class, but she did not know how to work my camera ... I got a picture of some of the chairs, lol.
> 
> The first picture is his competition for Grand Champion. The little girl is the Grand Champion for girls, and Joseph was trying to put the moves on her!  *

Wow! Congratulations on the Winner!! It's something that doesn't happen here in UK (I ve never heard of it anyway). I bet you are the proudest mum! Just need to cheer up on pics! xx


----------



## marinewife101

=) seems like ages until he will be here =)) but i cant wait... Bartness i hope it all gets figured out for you =(( if i could help yah i would.. economy these days is CRAP..

And thanks everyone:happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Silas!

bartness, I don't see why the hospital wouldn't work out a payment plan with you. I got a bill too earlier this year and only sent them $100 and they just sent me another bill the next month with the balance and it was automatically deferred to a payment plan with no late charges or finance charges. They ought to be happy you're paying something at all!!


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Silas...and Happy Birthday Mammatobe :flower:

I am 2 days away from 3rd tri :wacko: I don't know about pooping myself in labour...I am about ready to now!! Scary!!! Exciting!!


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Silas :happydance:

Happy Birthday Mammatobe :cake:

I read a thread somewhere, where someone was saying how worried that they were about pooing themselves during labour! Made funny reading - but it sounds like its very common!! :blush:

Lol xx


----------



## marinewife101

i heard it was very common to but i never had that problem thankfully and i hope i dont this time as well haha


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats Silas and Happy Birthday MissMamma


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Silas!! :hugs:

Happy Birthday Mammatobe! :cake:


----------



## Cocobelle

Congrats Silas and Happy Birthday MissMamma x


----------



## Dragonfly

cool silas, and whats a child heath contest anyway? happy birthday to all the birthdays I missed! this thread goes so quick now I am replying I cant even remember what i was going to day. baby brain!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> cool silas, and whats a child heath contest anyway? happy birthday to all the birthdays I missed! this thread goes so quick now I am replying I cant even remember what i was going to day. baby brain!

The winners are based off the Child's overall health. So when you go for the screening they check their weight, height, head circumference. Then the doctor looks them over and checks their muscle control, balance, their ears, eyes and throat etc. Basically do a well child check for free.


----------



## Dragonfly

interesting, theres nothing like that here. I think it would turn nasty of someone's kid didnt win or something. But what a great result! its nice to know your child os healthy to. I just get told my son is underweight a lot when he isnt really. (difference in formula dn breastfed size charts etc) and my mum thinks despite the height of him he isnt tall enough for his ages when it trusn out we where all over weight as kids.Sadly your not healthy unless your over weight chubby red faced baby in our family :( so well done on having a nice healthy baby!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> interesting, theres nothing like that here. I think it would turn nasty of someone's kid didnt win or something. But what a great result! its nice to know your child os healthy to. I just get told my son is underweight a lot when he isnt really. (difference in formula dn breastfed size charts etc) and my mum thinks despite the height of him he isnt tall enough for his ages when it trusn out we where all over weight as kids.Sadly your not healthy unless your over weight chubby red faced baby in our family :( so well done on having a nice healthy baby!

Yeah, my aunt told me once that I need to feed my son more. It kind of threw me off to be honest. I guess they were comparing how much he was eating to my cousin's daughter. The little girl was 24 lbs at around 8 months. Obviously she is going to eat a bit more than my son who was just around 16 lbs. Plus her parents had been feeding her table scraps since she was 3 months old, whereas my son barely got a taste of food before 6 months. 

The little girl is also a month and a half older than my son, so idk. It kind of just made me roll my eyes, lol. 

And yes, I am sure some parents were not really too happy about something. But I am not really like that, I figure I put him in the contest for fun. I would be just as happy if he won 3rd place. Of course, could imagine how much crap my family would talk if this baby or that baby won over him. :wacko: They are all so ... bleh. Make such a big deal out of everything. It is supposed to be something fun to do in the end. 

Yeah, the doctor who evaluated him said he was very healthy and active and had good balance and muscle tone. I was happy enough with that, didn't need a contest to make me happy. I am just glad I have a healthy little boy to take care of.

And as for your family .. unfortunately they are always going to have something to say. I tend to just let it go through one ear and out the other.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah they wanted to know when I was going to give him chocolate in his diet at 4 months old and all got annoyed when he wasnt allowed easter eggs at 2 months old. And got even more annoyed I woudlnt give him a selection box at xmas when he was 10 months old. Evil mum I am. My aunt would say she couldnt wait to stuff him full of sweets and take him out and my mum would say he would get fed junk at hers, so he never went there. Not once and still isnt allowed there. He gets a treat now and again just not as a basic food need like everyone in my fam seems to think it is. My sis eats 4 choc bars a day has them waiting for her when she gets in from school, my mum eats a bakery a day to! long as you brush your teeth they say its ok, errm what happens when itr goes in your body duh!!!!! well you only need to look at them they are morbidly obese. Course done their kids no harm they say even though they are over weight to and have no teeth! and I include myself in that one having crap teeth and fat.


----------



## rowleypolie

i have some friends that also think the baby is healthier when they are chubby. My friend has 22 month old twins that are 33 pounds each- and they already wear 3T/4T clothes where my daughter who is 6 months older only weighs 27 pounds and can wear 24month and 2T clothes. But I think my LO is just perfect and I wouldnt want to make her gain weight for that reason...


----------



## pinklizzy

Had my 25 week midwife appt today, got to hear bub's heartbeat again :cloud9:
155 bpm. Measuring ok for my dates and bp was all ok :happydance:
Spoke to her about my referral, as my BMI is over their limit at the birthing centre, I have to go to the big scary hospital to see consultant which I'm not happy about but hopefully will still be able to deliver where I wanted-unless of course there's a complication when obv I would go wherever they recommend.
Coping ok with getting up every 2 hours so far, kitty has put on weight :thumbup:
Hope you girls are all good.
Lx


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Lenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Lenka, do we have the same due date?! :)
> 
> Ginger1 happy V Day! :hugs:
> 
> majm, you and Lenka have the same due date as me I think :D 30th November.
> Babys kicks seem to have become a lot stronger over the last few days! It makes me giggle sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! November 30th!!! :happydance: I LOVE to feel her kicking too! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> yey yey yey!!! Mine has got stronger too, although he/she s been sleepy yesterday....came back full kicking force today! I am embracing the moments as this will be my last baby:)Click to expand...
> 
> This is our last baby too. I am gonna miss the feeling of a baby moving inside me. :(Click to expand...

My last aswell, don't want anymore than 2! But will miss being pregnant a lot :(


----------



## Kayley

Everytime baby kicks I tell my OH to come quick and feel him or her move! But as soon as OH puts his hand on my belly the baby seems to stop kicking! Then he'll take his hand off and the baby will start again a minute or 2 later! Bless my OH he's getting a bit frustrated by it.


----------



## Dragonfly

My last to, I missed feeling william moving after and now this is my last so i need to enjoy and it hasnt been hard so far so thats good. 2 is enough for me , all we have room and money for anyway :)


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies, I am moving! Again. Have only been here not even 3 months and I already got a warning letter in the mail from the leasing agency of this apartment complex. Honestly? It says we are making too much noise and disturbing the peace late at night? Well I am sorry, but this only happened one time I am sorry that it happened but I can't control other people. You only get 1 warning, and I am sure the b**ch downstairs will have another complaint about noise before all is said and done so we are looking for another place to go. 

But believe me, before I move I will be calling the leasing agency and complaining about her barking dogs and stupid noises I hear in her apartment. I was ok to deal with it as I realize I live in an apartment complex and noises from other tenants will occur. Apparently this dumb b**ch is not willing to accept such things. So just to be spiteful, right before I move I am going to call and complain. 

Sorry about my bad mouth but just not happy right now!!


----------



## SilasLove

AND the even funnier thing is that we are usually in bed by 9pm at night! So wth? URRR!


----------



## Dragonfly

Landlords can be assholes and if they want you out they can at any reason even lies. had plenty of them and evictions to. always for the better the move though but very stressful trying to get a place and money together and where you are it isnt as easy as here where you are helped and not homeless. he has to give notice does he not? whats the housing like where you are?


----------



## Kayley

can you not appeal the claim?


----------



## Bartness

some people just are not happy unless they are complaining. I say complain about the dogs, and anything else that you can complain about. And you have every right to be angry about this, I know I would be! 

Good luck finding a new place, I hope you new apartment will be loads better for you and your family.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Landlords can be assholes and if they want you out they can at any reason even lies. had plenty of them and evictions to. always for the better the move though but very stressful trying to get a place and money together and where you are it isnt as easy as here where you are helped and not homeless. he has to give notice does he not? whats the housing like where you are?

I am willing to move, these apartments are not anything to fight for to be honest. I can go pay 400-500 in rent somewhere else and not have to deal with a dumb woman who has some serious issues or something. Its like she doesn't want neighbors! And the places will be bigger, so I am fine with it. 

Granted, if I wasn't receiving a check from school I would be more leary of moving, I have until the 15th of August to "resolve the issue" but I really have no idea where the stupid issue is coming from other than 1 night when things went a bit wrong with a drunken friend. But whatever!

There are two complexes in my town that are leasing as of now, and one I can get a 3 bedroom for under $500, so I am leaning more towards that one. I am waiting for the landlord to call back. So, we are not down the creek without a paddle so to speak. We have a few options for now. Unless no one will rent to us ... then I am forced to try and "resolve the issue" here and put up with the bulls**t.


----------



## marinewife101

wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..


----------



## Dragonfly

marinewife101 said:


> wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..

OMG I get to live in a castle for £500 a month and I couldnt find anywhere cheaper :wacko: all over that even smaller worse houses are dearer here. Landlords take the piss in some places really.


----------



## marinewife101

wow =)) yah this was the lowest nicest decent place we found that's livable with nice new carpet and what not haha =) most places around here are about 1600-1800 or more for 2-3 bedrooms and all


----------



## Dragonfly

Theres no call for that price thats just greed as i bet they dont pay that sort of mortgage on it. I live in whats considered expensive by the way. Some just want you to pay and make it affordable, on the other hand some have rent so high that poeple are homeless over.


----------



## marinewife101

Yeah well its what dc is like haha sooo many people so they can make rent as high as they want.. thankfully the military pays rent for us wherever we are stationed so we don't break the bank..


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..

We pay $895 for our 3bed/2.5 bath townhouse here. Electricity is $300 a month in the Summertime. Water is $50 a month. Plus Cable bills. We LOST BAH moving here because apparently the "Cost of Living" is cheaper but it was WAY cheaper in Savannah, GA at Hunter Army Airfield!!! We ATE Ft. Rucker! This place SUCKS!!! LOL


----------



## marinewife101

majm1241 said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..
> 
> We pay $895 for our 3bed/2.5 bath townhouse here. Electricity is $300 a month in the Summertime. Water is $50 a month. Plus Cable bills. We LOST BAH moving here because apparently the "Cost of Living" is cheaper but it was WAY cheaper in Savannah, GA at Hunter Army Airfield!!! We ATE Ft. Rucker! This place SUCKS!!! LOLClick to expand...

LOL yeah haha =)) dont u just love the military and where they decide to stick yah haha..


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..
> 
> We pay $895 for our 3bed/2.5 bath townhouse here. Electricity is $300 a month in the Summertime. Water is $50 a month. Plus Cable bills. We LOST BAH moving here because apparently the "Cost of Living" is cheaper but it was WAY cheaper in Savannah, GA at Hunter Army Airfield!!! We ATE Ft. Rucker! This place SUCKS!!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah haha =)) dont u just love the military and where they decide to stick yah haha..Click to expand...

Well, Yes, we hated Savannah and hate this place so we need to get a good PCS next! LOL


----------



## marinewife101

majm1241 said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..
> 
> We pay $895 for our 3bed/2.5 bath townhouse here. Electricity is $300 a month in the Summertime. Water is $50 a month. Plus Cable bills. We LOST BAH moving here because apparently the "Cost of Living" is cheaper but it was WAY cheaper in Savannah, GA at Hunter Army Airfield!!! We ATE Ft. Rucker! This place SUCKS!!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah haha =)) dont u just love the military and where they decide to stick yah haha..Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Yes, we hated Savannah and hate this place so we need to get a good PCS next! LOLClick to expand...

Haha i hated 29 palms California now Virginia blahh =) hopefully this is our last place because hub gets out in 2013 in September.. after his 5 years in Cali and 4 here booo =))


----------



## lolpants

Just too make you jealous I only pay £170 for my mortgage on my 3 bed house - which is approx $270!! I just got lucky by choosing a variable mortgage rate right before the rates plummeted!! I used to pay £650 a month - but they dropped so much I save nearly £500 a month!! Its awesome!!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## marinewife101

lolpants said:


> Just too make you jealous I only pay £170 for my mortgage on my 3 bed house - which is approx $270!! I just got lucky by choosing a variable mortgage rate right before the rates plummeted!! I used to pay £650 a month - but they dropped so much I save nearly £500 a month!! Its awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

lucky =)) we cant buy here as we are leaving as soon as hubby is out but we will buy when we move to a permanent place =)).. but like i said military pays our rent haha so we pay nothing but utilities in reality =)


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> Just too make you jealous I only pay £170 for my mortgage on my 3 bed house - which is approx $270!! I just got lucky by choosing a variable mortgage rate right before the rates plummeted!! I used to pay £650 a month - but they dropped so much I save nearly £500 a month!! Its awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

WhaAaaaaaaat :D you lucky moo!!! My rent is only £395 for my flat, massive 2 bed right on the seafront :)


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, we won't buy until we are in Texas. Mark is making a it a career so we are lifers! LOL


----------



## marinewife101

oh man haha =)) i dont wanna do more time hubby has already got a 70-80 thousand a year job offer when this 3 years is up soooo thats what we are going for haha =)


----------



## majm1241

Mark could get out and get a GREAT job with Engineering, but he decided to just be a lifer. LOL I don't mind it. I just wanna travel Dammit!


----------



## Bartness

Im an Air Force brat, but my dad was stationed on an Air National Guard Base until retirement..I am thankful he was stationed in the same place, I could not imagine having to move around all the time and start new schools....you girls are all very strong, willing to move around like that, I dont think I could do it (my OH was honorably discharged from the Air Force, was stationed in Texas, but moved home to Fargo after he was discharged, thank God).

Oh and good news, my bought me some grocries to get through until my next paycheck...YAY!


----------



## Happyhayley

Thats amazing lolpants. We pay $800 for our mortgage on a 3 bedroom house and thats considered really cheap here


----------



## SilasLove

marinewife101 said:


> wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..

I live in a little town in Missouri, lol. Nobody _really_ wants to live here. You have to travel 15-30 miles to get to a wal-mart! So, it definitely has its disadvantages and benefits. 

Well, the landlord at 1 place did not call me back today, so hoping to talk to her tomorrow. *fingers crossed* We talked to the other complex today, and they have a 2 bedroom open for $350/month + water & electric. It will cost us $700 to move in. If it doesn't work out where we can get a 3 bedroom, then I will be looking at this apartment and making my decision on whether or not to stay where we are. :wacko:

I am also getting the paper tomorrow and looking at some houses. Its the more expensive route because you have to pay all the utilities, but if I can find a good house where the bills wont be so high, than it will be better than living in an apartment. Especially since I could get lucky enough to find a house for $350/month too! 

My DS and OH have been passed out for a while now ... but I can't sleep! Go figure!


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Just too make you jealous I only pay £170 for my mortgage on my 3 bed house - which is approx $270!! I just got lucky by choosing a variable mortgage rate right before the rates plummeted!! I used to pay £650 a month - but they dropped so much I save nearly £500 a month!! Its awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

I dont have a mortgage but pay way less as i get some paid for me to :haha: but you have the security of owning your own home thats a big difference. 

Anyway my parnets have caught on i dont call them any more, only after my over 2 months they realise this and where bitching about it to my bro the other day, now I got no phone call to ask me why and clearly they have no idea why :dohh: maybe sometihng to do with being cursed at everytime I say hello to being huffed at for caling and get barked at for just about anything even when I ask a lift somewhere, its just not worth the stress of being treated like shit by my own parents who seem to have no respect for me. So they got what they wanted the way I see it.


----------



## SilasLove

Morning ladies! :wave: Its 6:46 am here right now, and I am really wishing I was still in bed as I am rather tired!

So was talking to my mom on facebook this morning and she informs me that she is "a little late". Yeah, meaning her period. I just do not understand why she wants to try and have another baby just because she is with a 25 year old man. I don't care. She is a diabetic, she will be 41 in September. Her children are ages 21, 13 and 11. I just don't get it ... she doesn't even really like kids, after all she hasn't done so great with us.

Bleh ... I need to just get over it and let everyone live their lives I guess & just live mine.
Although ... I really do not get it. :nope:


----------



## MissMamma

Well i'm going to view two houses today! Eep...i cannot wait to have a house, a real house, with stairs! God i miss stairs!
They're only small [okay tiny] but better than the shithole we're in now! Oh and we got a letter through the door yesterday saying they're taking the roof off our current flat in just under a week!!! How do you live in a house with no roof?..xx


----------



## SilasLove

MissMammaToBe said:


> Well i'm going to view two houses today! Eep...i cannot wait to have a house, a real house, with stairs! God i miss stairs!
> They're only small [okay tiny] but better than the shithole we're in now! Oh and we got a letter through the door yesterday saying they're taking the roof off our current flat in just under a week!!! How do you live in a house with no roof?..xx

As in they are redoing the roof? Usually its a pretty fast process and you wont actually be without a roof for too long. But if rain is expected then they will put a tarp over it.


----------



## Dragonfly

This midwife is taking the piss i think , She forgot my hipp grant form on wed then said she would drop it round on thursday, I said if it was putting her out to post it to me or i could get soemoen to pick it up from somewhere she insisted she would bring it down. Then no sign of her Thursday and I waited for her all day??? now I called again today and she said she just couldnt be bothered bringing it down!" that was her words! and she would bring it around today as she still had it in her car, and now it dosnt look like she is coming again?? wtf? why not just post it or I get it . I do need this form :(


----------



## Bartness

So what is a Hip grant? This American is curious.


----------



## Dragonfly

£190 one off payment you get when your 25 weeks plus pregnant to eat healthy during pregnancy. regardless of your income . You do not have to pay it back, and after 29 weeks you can get £500 if your on certain benefits or earn below an amount grant. These will not be here next year this is the last year they are doing them as the government have cut it out.


----------



## SilasLove

Bleh .. my son's doctors office needs to make up their minds! First I call and they tell he will not need shots a 9 months, then a friend tells me her son does at 9 months, and then I call and they tell me he does need them at 9 months. Then I go in and they inform me he really doesn't need them at 9 months! Bleh. So I just traveled here for no reason really? As he could have waited until 10 months to get a check-up! :( :nope:

Well, Joseph is 19lbs even and 26 in long! ... for those who care lol.

I am feeling weak again today .. like last time when I almost passed out. I don't much like this feeling AT ALL. Do not know why it keeps happening to me! Probably the heat ... yeah, too bad today is one of the nicer days we have had in some time! 

... looks like I am starting to get a cold sweat too again. I hate this!

Also I went by the apartments and the landlord woman is not there today! Their hours on Friday are 9am-4pm so can't imagine why she is not there ... and there is not a note or anything on the door. Anyway, I am not happy because I need to move ASAP as I hate this place with each passing second I am here. I hear the woman's dogs right now ... stupid pests. Who needs two service dogs anyway??


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey bartness, have you also looked into WIC maybe? I think they can give you vouchers while still pregnant.


----------



## Bartness

I have looked into WIC, and do not qualify, Im about $100 above the cut off for benefits. Makes me want to cry, but not much I can do but count on my parents to help out, thank God they are willing!


----------



## TySonNMe

Man that really sucks! You hear about people that abuse the system (get their items and then resell them) and then there are others who can really use the help but do not qualify.


----------



## Bartness

I know, its so frustrating. I used to cashier at a walmart, and you saw people abusing the system all the time, and then you see people counting change for milk and it just isnt fair.


----------



## TySonNMe

^^ I definitely agree bartness!


----------



## SilasLove

I do not feel well at all today! Ugh ... its terrible. My stomach is so queasy .. feel like I should be in first trimester still today!!


----------



## marinewife101

Bartness that is weird... hmmm im on wic for my daughter and for this pregnancy as it helps us save and pay our credit card off.. and we have enough to get by without it as i stopped getting it as most of the food goes to waste as its WAY WAY WAY to much food for 3 people.. so im really not getting why you do not qualify.. but i also did hear that all military qualify so maybe thats why i was able to get it for the few months i did.. im sure if you talked to them and told them your situation they would be able to help you out some how.. id give u my wic if u lived closer =)):hugs:


----------



## Bartness

I'm just above the cut off for qualifing. They dont take into consideration living costs and bills. I would be ok right now if I didnt have that stupid hospital bill from my ER visit, my car payment, or student loans. Its mostly the hospital bill giving me a hard time. I am very cheap (I mean I dont eat out, ever, I always cook from scratch as its cheaper...etc..) and hardly spend money, unless its a necessity. 

I looked into WIC right after I got pregnant (as I had just got a pay cut at work, and was freaking out), and was shocked to see I didnt qualify and by so little. But eh, so is life.


----------



## Bartness

Had my docs appoitment, heard Jaxon's heart beat (its good and strong, and he was kicking at the doppler). My glucose test will be in 4 weeks. Wow.


----------



## majm1241

Bartness, I'm so sorry Love! :cry: I really wish they would let you!! That is absolutely ridiculous!!! What if you were to go try again?? Can you??


----------



## Bartness

Im a hundred dollars above cut off for myself, but I double checked for after Jaxon arrives....and I will be well below the cut off once the little guy arrives. So I plan on applying for it again after Jaxon arrives, as I plan to brestfeed, and supliment with forumla we should both qualify then.


----------



## majm1241

That's good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## rowleypolie

marinewife101 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..
> 
> We pay $895 for our 3bed/2.5 bath townhouse here. Electricity is $300 a month in the Summertime. Water is $50 a month. Plus Cable bills. We LOST BAH moving here because apparently the "Cost of Living" is cheaper but it was WAY cheaper in Savannah, GA at Hunter Army Airfield!!! We ATE Ft. Rucker! This place SUCKS!!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah haha =)) dont u just love the military and where they decide to stick yah haha..Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Yes, we hated Savannah and hate this place so we need to get a good PCS next! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Haha i hated 29 palms California now Virginia blahh =) hopefully this is our last place because hub gets out in 2013 in September.. after his 5 years in Cali and 4 here booo =))Click to expand...

okay ladies- just to compare- we live in a 1800 sq feet townhome with 3 beds and our rent is.....$2000 but then again the military BAH covers it for us! We moved from Va Beach and we were only paying 820 for pretty much the same house and never paid more than 100 in utilities!


----------



## majm1241

rowleypolie said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> wow rent is sooooo low where yall live haha i wish i lived there =)).. we live in a town house about 20 miles from Washington dc and rent is HORRIBLE.. near this military base but we have no choice.. i hate our neighbors and everyone haha =) its a yearly lease.. we pay $1,150 a month without counting utilities that are about $300 or so we have a 3 bedroom 2 bath 3 level town house.. and they do have to give u notice here 30 days in advance for eviction although im not sure what the uk or any other place is like..
> 
> We pay $895 for our 3bed/2.5 bath townhouse here. Electricity is $300 a month in the Summertime. Water is $50 a month. Plus Cable bills. We LOST BAH moving here because apparently the "Cost of Living" is cheaper but it was WAY cheaper in Savannah, GA at Hunter Army Airfield!!! We ATE Ft. Rucker! This place SUCKS!!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah haha =)) dont u just love the military and where they decide to stick yah haha..Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Yes, we hated Savannah and hate this place so we need to get a good PCS next! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Haha i hated 29 palms California now Virginia blahh =) hopefully this is our last place because hub gets out in 2013 in September.. after his 5 years in Cali and 4 here booo =))Click to expand...
> 
> okay ladies- just to compare- we live in a 1800 sq feet townhome with 3 beds and our rent is.....$2000 but then again the military BAH covers it for us! We moved from Va Beach and we were only paying 820 for pretty much the same house and *never paid more than 100 in utilities!*Click to expand...

In Savannah Our electric bill average was $150/month. Here Our last bill was $300. :growlmad: We lost about $300 in BAH when we moved here too.


----------



## Dragonfly

I was up all night peeing! wtf! about 6 times my bladder was full and I wasnt even drinking anything.


----------



## Kayley

lolpants said:


> Just too make you jealous I only pay £170 for my mortgage on my 3 bed house - which is approx $270!! I just got lucky by choosing a variable mortgage rate right before the rates plummeted!! I used to pay £650 a month - but they dropped so much I save nearly £500 a month!! Its awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

You lucky moo! Cor what we would do to be only paying that lol. We currenly pay £600 a month on a 2 bed and thats excluding council tax! We will be moving to a 3 bed though so our rent will be going up by about £150! :(


----------



## Kayley

Dragonfly said:


> £190 one off payment you get when your 25 weeks plus pregnant to eat healthy during pregnancy. regardless of your income . You do not have to pay it back, and after 29 weeks you can get £500 if your on certain benefits or earn below an amount grant. These will not be here next year this is the last year they are doing them as the government have cut it out.

oooohhhh don't get me started on the surestart grant! I HATE HATE HATE it!!! How the hell is it fair that people who 'live on benefits' get a tax free one off £500 payment that really comes out of tax payers money!? So glad they are scrapping this! Can't do it soon enough in my opinion!


----------



## forgodssake

Kayley said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Just too make you jealous I only pay £170 for my mortgage on my 3 bed house - which is approx $270!! I just got lucky by choosing a variable mortgage rate right before the rates plummeted!! I used to pay £650 a month - but they dropped so much I save nearly £500 a month!! Its awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> You lucky moo! Cor what we would do to be only paying that lol. We currenly pay £600 a month on a 2 bed and thats excluding council tax! We will be moving to a 3 bed though so our rent will be going up by about £150! :(Click to expand...


We're lucky too - I originally bought my 4 bed end terrace for £35k before the market went nuts and even though I have had to remortgage to buy my XOH out (should never have put him on in the first place) we still only pay £300 pcm!


----------



## Kayley

forgodssake said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Just too make you jealous I only pay £170 for my mortgage on my 3 bed house - which is approx $270!! I just got lucky by choosing a variable mortgage rate right before the rates plummeted!! I used to pay £650 a month - but they dropped so much I save nearly £500 a month!! Its awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> You lucky moo! Cor what we would do to be only paying that lol. We currenly pay £600 a month on a 2 bed and thats excluding council tax! We will be moving to a 3 bed though so our rent will be going up by about £150! :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're lucky too - I originally bought my 4 bed end terrace for £35k before the market went nuts and even though I have had to remortgage to buy my XOH out (should never have put him on in the first place) we still only pay £300 pcm!Click to expand...

That is good! We can't afford to buy our own place and are unlikely to ever be able to! :( All the time we rent we can't afford to save for a mortgage - its pants


----------



## forgodssake

Kayley said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Just too make you jealous I only pay £170 for my mortgage on my 3 bed house - which is approx $270!! I just got lucky by choosing a variable mortgage rate right before the rates plummeted!! I used to pay £650 a month - but they dropped so much I save nearly £500 a month!! Its awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> You lucky moo! Cor what we would do to be only paying that lol. We currenly pay £600 a month on a 2 bed and thats excluding council tax! We will be moving to a 3 bed though so our rent will be going up by about £150! :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're lucky too - I originally bought my 4 bed end terrace for £35k before the market went nuts and even though I have had to remortgage to buy my XOH out (should never have put him on in the first place) we still only pay £300 pcm!Click to expand...
> 
> That is good! We can't afford to buy our own place and are unlikely to ever be able to! :( All the time we rent we can't afford to save for a mortgage - its pantsClick to expand...

Rubbish isnt it - I would LOVE a big garden for the kids but its just not feasible if we want to keep four bedrooms - unless we win the lottery of course ;)


----------



## Kayley

Yes that is also our goal! A nice big lottery win lol


----------



## Dragonfly

My other half looks so dam sexy today! I am afraid in case some other girls steals him!


----------



## Betheney

Dragonfly said:


> My other half looks so dam sexy today! I am afraid in case some other girls steals him!

I went to a wedding today and my hubby scrubbed up so nice, i spent all day staring at him. lol (photos in my journal)


----------



## Dragonfly

dam I even took a pic and put my face one ready for him to come home :winkwink:
Thats if some bitch dosnt steal him! dam I never felt like this in a long long time , used to seeing him in crappy clothes and min he gets dressed up I am swooning! :wacko:
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/002.jpg


----------



## marinewife101

LOL dragonfly im the same way haha =)) i get so mad when he dresses up for work.. haha =))


----------



## Dragonfly

ffs he still isnt back! and my bro is coming soon as he has to get me stuff in b and q and I wont get to attack him! aargrghh! picked a great time for sex drive to return!


----------



## marinewife101

HAHA welcome to my life =)) hub works 12 hour days from 630 am to 630 pm and by the time hes off he has physical training to run ugh idk 5 miles or more haha so hes worn out thank god he only works 4 days a week =)


----------



## Dragonfly

I got a pic with william earlier on. https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/020.jpg


----------



## marinewife101

=) cute this is my sexy hubby
 



Attached Files:







55.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Dragonfly

good looking!


----------



## marinewife101

haha thanks dont mind the shaved head for military:haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

No I like that look. Darren does that to his hair to but I like how it is now with gel in it, he has such nice hair, thick black and shiney! why cant I have hair like that! :(


----------



## marinewife101

haha =) yeah i like short hair to and didn't want to assume u did to haha 

GOSH im really craving a chocolate muffin and some hot chocolate =)) to bad we dont have either HAHA


----------



## SilasLove

Today is not going to be good. :nope:

I woke up knowing it. My OH got so stinkin drunk last night at a Carnival, and we fought while going to bed, he is still being hateful this morning. I wont doubt he just sleeps all day because he was so drunk last night. I hate it. I just do not get why he can't portion himself or something so that the next day is not hell for everyone.

Well my son has wondered off and is probably messing in something ....


----------



## marinewife101

Im sorry hun =(.. i hope your day gets better..


----------



## bushtwins

Well i have been off on rest days which have been spent getting the nursery done, back to catching criminals tomorrow and lookin forward to going back to work for a break lol Still hopefully the wife and my twinneys will apprechiate daddys hard work. Some pictures of my handy work work what do you all think?


----------



## happigail

bushtwins said:


> Well i have been off on rest days which have been spent getting the nursery done, back to catching criminals tomorrow and lookin forward to going back to work for a break lol Still hopefully the wife and my twinneys will apprechiate daddys hard work. Some pictures of my handy work work what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 105928
> 
> 
> View attachment 105929
> 
> 
> View attachment 105930
> 
> 
> View attachment 105931

Looks FAB!!

My man is a policeman!


----------



## Amynatasha

Hi Guys, Just wangt to introduce my self im due Nov 21st expecting my 2nd which is another little girl xxxx


----------



## Ginger1

*waves* Welcome to BnB!! :D

You're 2 days ahead of me!!


----------



## Kayley

bushtwins said:


> Well i have been off on rest days which have been spent getting the nursery done, back to catching criminals tomorrow and lookin forward to going back to work for a break lol Still hopefully the wife and my twinneys will apprechiate daddys hard work. Some pictures of my handy work work what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 105928
> 
> 
> View attachment 105929
> 
> 
> View attachment 105930
> 
> 
> View attachment 105931

ohhhh its looking lovely! :)


----------



## Kayley

Hi AmyNatasha welcome to the November thread! :D

Well I had a good day today with my mum and aunt and nan and of course my princess! We didn't do a lot but was nice to catch up. I also gave my mum some money for her birthday to be able to buy GHD hair straighteners, found a right bargain online £63.99 which we thought was amazing, until I find out this evening that the website was a fake!! I have cancelled the order and getting mum to phone her bank tomorrow on the emergency number to try and stop the transaction in time!

Makes me soooo angry though - these fake sites should be shut down! I feel so bad about it too :(


----------



## Amynatasha

OOO Congratulations ginger...u excited? i used this site alot whilst prregnant with my little girl just trying to find my way around again!


----------



## Bartness

hey everyone, so my OH felt Jaxon moving around for the first time (he didnt believe me he'd be able to feel Jaxon) and was like 'oh weird'. 

Oh and good news too, Im 24 weeks today!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on V-Day Bartness! :happydance:

Well, we went to a car lot yesterday to get a car. We were approved and all, but did not take the car yet because we can't fully decide. Its $360 more a month for bills ... not sure we can actually afford it or not, lol. Its a 2002 Mazda 626. Its a 4 cylinder, which my OH hates as we drive a V6 now. But we will be keeping both cars for a while ... especially since have no idea how we can afford to get the car legal anytime soon after the temp tags go out since it will cost around $950 dollars. :| I will never understand why it is so expensive!! Bleh.

Yesterday did not turn out too bad. Just me and OH pondering about finances together, lol. With moving on our minds all decisions are difficult to make it seems.

Today I have to go grocery shopping .. fun, fun. My boys need to get up soon so we can go do that! Then we have laundry to do .. and I also have a bunch of late homework due, as well as homework due period tonight. I have been slacking off SO MUCH. I really need to stop,as these are my last classes and then I get my Associates degree! :happydance:

I probably wont be on much today after here in a bit gals, so I will try to catch up on everything tomorrow lol.


----------



## happigail

ughhhhhhhhhh bubba has been so quiet the last 2 days, why does this happen, makes me go crazy with worry :(


----------



## SilasLove

bushtwins said:


> Well i have been off on rest days which have been spent getting the nursery done, back to catching criminals tomorrow and lookin forward to going back to work for a break lol Still hopefully the wife and my twinneys will apprechiate daddys hard work. Some pictures of my handy work work what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 105928
> 
> 
> View attachment 105929
> 
> 
> View attachment 105930
> 
> 
> View attachment 105931

I think it is lovely! I adore it! Very sweet. :)


----------



## SilasLove

happigail said:


> ughhhhhhhhhh bubba has been so quiet the last 2 days, why does this happen, makes me go crazy with worry :(

They just have to make us worry, otherwise they would have no fun in there! Lol. 

Drink some cold water/orange juice and lay on your side and see if that gets her going. And if nothing else, perhaps call your doctor to see what they say. :flower:


----------



## happigail

SilasLove said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> ughhhhhhhhhh bubba has been so quiet the last 2 days, why does this happen, makes me go crazy with worry :(
> 
> They just have to make us worry, otherwise they would have no fun in there! Lol.
> 
> Drink some cold water/orange juice and lay on your side and see if that gets her going. And if nothing else, perhaps call your doctor to see what they say. :flower:Click to expand...

I've tried all the tricks, the only thing that worked yesterday was an ice frappe, have tried super cold drinks etc today, I think I've felt the odd kick. I have a midwife appointment at 9a.m thank god xx


----------



## SilasLove

happigail said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happigail said:
> 
> 
> ughhhhhhhhhh bubba has been so quiet the last 2 days, why does this happen, makes me go crazy with worry :(
> 
> They just have to make us worry, otherwise they would have no fun in there! Lol.
> 
> Drink some cold water/orange juice and lay on your side and see if that gets her going. And if nothing else, perhaps call your doctor to see what they say. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried all the tricks, the only thing that worked yesterday was an ice frappe, have tried super cold drinks etc today, I think I've felt the odd kick. I have a midwife appointment at 9a.m thank god xxClick to expand...

Yes, I usually drink a cold soda that usually gets her going. Lol.


----------



## pinklizzy

OMG! I just looked at my ticker and I have 99 days to go! :happydance:
Pointless post but I can't believe it's under 100 days!


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG it cost £17500 for the wedding they had here last night I thought it was way less! :O


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Hello, Newbie here, im due nov 30th. :hi:


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi Nov 30! :flower:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

pinklizzy said:


> Hi Nov 30! :flower:


Evening, how are you?


----------



## chella

hey ya nov 30 , u found out what team you are on ? hows it all goin xx


----------



## chella

Amynatasha said:


> Hi Guys, Just wangt to introduce my self im due Nov 21st expecting my 2nd which is another little girl xxxx

Hello :wave:

haha team pink , hows it all goin , im due 14th nov xx


----------



## majm1241

Hi Nov30! :wave: We are due the same day! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

So I am caught up on all my homework, was not as bad off as I thought! ;)

BUUUTTT, I have a 1400 word paper due tonight .. and I don't want to do it. I really don't. I still have to go do laundry once it cools off a little ... :(

I need some motivation .. otherwise one or the other .. maybe even both .. is not going to happen! :nope:


----------



## Lydiarose

whos due first in Nov?
I place a bet that itll be me to go first seeing as im having regular growth scans and am expected to pop early!!

Not yet though little pebble stay in there for abit longer!

x


----------



## anna matronic

Think Shannon is due the 1st :)

history shows I "should" go early. Not one perso. In my family (sister, mum, cousins or aunts) have ever gone to term have always been bang on dates or early!! Also we seem to notoriously produce small babies, I was one of the biggest at 7lbs 8 at 37 weeks, my sister was 10lbs at 37 weeks!!!!! But mum is diabetic, so watch out for gd ladies :)

I am getting bored now though :( :( :(


----------



## x_Nov30_x

chella said:


> hey ya nov 30 , u found out what team you are on ? hows it all goin xx

Hello, yea on team blue, going really well thanks, what about you ?



majm1241 said:


> Hi Nov30! :wave: We are due the same day! :hugs:

Hiya, yay :hugs: Is it your first baby ?


----------



## majm1241

Nope, My 2nd baby, but 5th pregnancy. I am still very excited! We have a little Prince named Jace who starts Kindergarten on the 23rd of this month. Now we have Our little Princess to complete us! :cloud9:

Is this your 1st baby?


----------



## marinewife101

Hello welcome to third tri =)) 
Im due november 24th.. I have a 2 year old lil girl and we are expecting our lil man 
this is baby #2 but pregnancy #3 =))


----------



## blkhairbeauty

sorry for me being MIA....moved into our new place....:) i will update the list asap


----------



## SilasLove

blkhairbeauty said:


> sorry for me being MIA....moved into our new place....:) i will update the list asap

Hope your getting settled in to your new place alright! :flower:


----------



## majm1241

blkhairbeauty said:


> sorry for me being MIA....moved into our new place....:) i will update the list asap

Welcome back Love! :hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

It's supposed to be hot here next week which is boo to me. We don't have AC so I want cool...plus the cooler it gets the closer my baby is :)


----------



## majm1241

I agree with you there Happyhaley! I'm ready for the Fall!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Lydiarose said:


> whos due first in Nov?
> I place a bet that itll be me to go first seeing as im having regular growth scans and am expected to pop early!!
> 
> Not yet though little pebble stay in there for abit longer!
> 
> x

I had my son at 39 weeks so I could end up being an October Bumpkin, although bubs will always be a Sparkler to me :D

You never can really tell who will pop first, although I hope there are no November babies born for quite a few weeks as we want lots of chubby ones!

It is exciting wondering who really will be first though!


----------



## Dragonfly

Thread moves so fast!, hello all newbies. 

I feel very sick and shakey right now. :( I dont like this feeling , hormones probably.

OMG 99 DAYS TO GO!


----------



## happigail

morning everyone!! Just back from my 25 week appointment, everything perfect, wee,bp and her heartbeat <3!! Next appointment is gestational diabetes on the 18th cos of being chubby then consultant on the 24th again because of being chubby.


----------



## x_Nov30_x

majm1241 said:


> Nope, My 2nd baby, but 5th pregnancy. I am still very excited! We have a little Prince named Jace who starts Kindergarten on the 23rd of this month. Now we have Our little Princess to complete us! :cloud9:
> 
> Is this your 1st baby?

Awww is he excited about starting kindergarten ?

No this is my 3rd baby, I have two daughters aged 6 and 5 :)


----------



## majm1241

x_Nov30_x said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, My 2nd baby, but 5th pregnancy. I am still very excited! We have a little Prince named Jace who starts Kindergarten on the 23rd of this month. Now we have Our little Princess to complete us! :cloud9:
> 
> Is this your 1st baby?
> 
> Awww is he excited about starting kindergarten ?
> 
> No this is my 3rd baby, I have two daughters aged 6 and 5 :)Click to expand...

He is very excited for Kinder and also starts soccer the same day. He will have a busy day and season!! :thumbup: lol


----------



## chella

hey nov 30

im on team pink all goin fine so far xxx


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> Thread moves so fast!, hello all newbies.
> 
> I feel very sick and shakey right now. :( I dont like this feeling , hormones probably.
> 
> OMG 99 DAYS TO GO!

Yay!! Congrats on the double digits!! :hugs:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

majm1241 said:


> x_Nov30_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, My 2nd baby, but 5th pregnancy. I am still very excited! We have a little Prince named Jace who starts Kindergarten on the 23rd of this month. Now we have Our little Princess to complete us! :cloud9:
> 
> Is this your 1st baby?
> 
> Awww is he excited about starting kindergarten ?
> 
> No this is my 3rd baby, I have two daughters aged 6 and 5 :)Click to expand...
> 
> He is very excited for Kinder and also starts soccer the same day. He will have a busy day and season!! :thumbup: lolClick to expand...

Oooh bet hes gonna be tired after a fun filled day, I cant wait till my little man is old enough to play footie :)




chella said:


> hey nov 30
> 
> im on team pink all goin fine so far xxx

Glad everything is going fine, you picked any names yet ? x


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on double digits DF! :happydance:

Ugh I woke today with a stuffy nose and really fatigued even after close to 12 hours of sleep, lol. Ah well ... 

Hoping to get ahold of some landlords today! Wish me luck, as I really cannot imagine living here any longer unless I absolutely have to!!!!!


Woohoo, my ticker moved up a box!! :happydance:
Almost to third tri!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Double digits today :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

TySonNMe said:


> Double digits today :happydance:

Woohoo, congrats! :happydance:


----------



## loulabump

congrats on double digits!

iv been feeling really weak and shakey for the last hour or so... at first i thought it might be because i was hungry so iv eaten a couple of egg mayo sandwiches but still feeling a little weak... anyone else get this? ive had it a few times during this pregnancy, usually eases up after 2 hours tops... could it be caused by me being hungry? food doesnt really seem to have helped but maybe i havn't given it long enough to get into my system x


----------



## SilasLove

loulabump said:


> congrats on double digits!
> 
> iv been feeling really weak and shakey for the last hour or so... at first i thought it might be because i was hungry so iv eaten a couple of egg mayo sandwiches but still feeling a little weak... anyone else get this? ive had it a few times during this pregnancy, usually eases up after 2 hours tops... could it be caused by me being hungry? food doesnt really seem to have helped but maybe i havn't given it long enough to get into my system x

I have been experiencing similar things. My doctor said it could be from heat. So try eating when it happens and drinking plenty of water. And if your hot, try to stay cool. Otherwise I don't know. Eating doesn't seem to help me either once it has started. :shrug:


----------



## loulabump

SilasLove said:


> loulabump said:
> 
> 
> congrats on double digits!
> 
> iv been feeling really weak and shakey for the last hour or so... at first i thought it might be because i was hungry so iv eaten a couple of egg mayo sandwiches but still feeling a little weak... anyone else get this? ive had it a few times during this pregnancy, usually eases up after 2 hours tops... could it be caused by me being hungry? food doesnt really seem to have helped but maybe i havn't given it long enough to get into my system x
> 
> I have been experiencing similar things. My doctor said it could be from heat. So try eating when it happens and drinking plenty of water. And if your hot, try to stay cool. Otherwise I don't know. Eating doesn't seem to help me either once it has started. :shrug:Click to expand...

thanks hun, I'm glad its not just me! Will try drinking some more water and see if it helps. I was worried it might be a sign of GD as had glucose in my urine when I went for a medical at my doctors 2 weeks ago, but MW app last week showed there was no glucose this time so not really sure what that was all about!
x


----------



## Dragonfly

6 days till ticker changes! woohoo! and I can go to third tri then :D


----------



## Happyhayley

Today is my 2nd wedding anniversary :) my husband is at work tonight but we had a nice date night on Friday so I feel fine about it. My husband bought me a portable dvd player which is what I wanted for the hospital because I have to have a ward room and its hard to sleep and I was so bored last time and I was only there over night. This time I'll be there 3 days with the c-section. 

Also today I went for a walk and the bottom part of my baby bump right where my uterus would be or where you would get period cramps I got like stiches from running? I remember getting this last time too but I dunno what it is. Maybe just the weight of the belly pulling as I walk perhaps?


----------



## SilasLove

*Good News!*

Found a 3 bedroom, 1 1/2 bath apartment for $477 a month. 
Comes with; washer/dryer, stove, fridge, microwave, dishwasher.
All Electric! :)

*Bad News*

It is a 40 mile drive from my OH's work, so all together a 80 mile drive for OH everyday. But, it is almost worth it! Going today to do the application and make sure we don't make too much to live there. Then if all goes well, we will be moving soon! :D


----------



## lolpants

happigail said:


> morning everyone!! Just back from my 25 week appointment, everything perfect, wee,bp and her heartbeat <3!! Next appointment is gestational diabetes on the 18th cos of being chubby then consultant on the 24th again because of being chubby.

I have appts on the 18th and 23rd for the exact same things and reasons :D

I don't mind as long as baby's ok :D

Lol xx


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Hows everyone doing ?

Im looking forward to being 24 weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## loulabump

yay for being 24 weeks! its such a lovely milestone... ofc you would never wish your bubba to be born this early but at least you know if the worst were to happen your hospital would do everything they could... it made me feel better anyways! 

I seemed to spend ages looking forward to 24 weeks...and that was over 2 weeks ago I can't believe how fast time is going!
x


----------



## x_Nov30_x

yea first its getting to 12 weeks, then 20 then 24, first trimester flew by for me and it seemed to take forever to get to today / tomorrow. :)

Not long till your in 3rd trimester :)


----------



## loulabump

I know woohoo!
:wohoo:

already skipping between the 2nd and 3rd tri boards... kinda feel in limbo at the moment though. its like i feel too advanced for the things im reading in 2nd tri...but nowhere near what im reading in 3rd.. bah... there should be a 2nd 1/2 tri... :dohh:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

lol yea i kinda know what you mean, this being my 3rd baby i should know everything there is to know but still find myself amazed by some of the stuff on here :)


----------



## loulabump

aww your 3rd baby 

this is my first and i know absolutely nothing!


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Aww i remember my first like it was yesterday, over 6 years ago now.

How you finding it ? do you like being pregnant ?


----------



## loulabump

i love it, other than the constant stress and worry! 

when i was in first tri i thought once i was in 2nd all the worry would be over with and i could just enjoy being pregnant... and thats how it was from about 12 weeks to 16 weeks... then i started to worry about preterm labour! what am i like?! 

got myself on a google ban at the moment :haha:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

lol i worried all the way through my first, i just couldnt believe that i was going to have a baby at the end, in 3rd trimester its normally worry about the birth.

google can be your worst enemy at times, ive stopped myself using it for pregnancy related things :)


----------



## Kayley

I am in absolute agony this evening with my back! I have a bump support belt which helps a bit but god i'm in tears :(


----------



## x_Nov30_x

aww hope your feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh .. now I know exactly why you ladies have been so worried about movements! 

Madelyn hasn't been moving much today, and I cant remember the last time she moved today .. and I am starting to freak out a bit as she usually gives me a few good ones when I lay in bed at night!

Do not like this at all. :nope:

Got a text from my cousin today who is due Sept. 6 and they may be taking her LO on Monday due to high blood pressure and protein in her urine. So that will put her around 37 weeks. Early, but not too bad. She finds out for sure on Wednesday. They are fearing pre-eclampsia. I hope everything is fine, if she has to deliver Monday I hope it is easy and not complicated for her. I will be excited to meet her little girl though! :)


----------



## SilasLove

Oh, there goes my little girl! Giving me bladder kicks right when I need the reassurance! She is so much more active than her brother was. I spent hours and hours worried about him at times, lol. :D


----------



## chella

loluabump jus realised ur due a day before me , not long now xx


----------



## chella

chella said:


> hey nov 30
> 
> im on team pink all goin fine so far xxx

Glad everything is going fine, you picked any names yet ? x[/QUOTE]


Still debating over names lol :wacko: i think when i see her i shall finally go thats the one lol we have a few in mind , you ? xx


----------



## Happyhayley

SilasLove said:


> Oh, there goes my little girl! Giving me bladder kicks right when I need the reassurance! She is so much more active than her brother was. I spent hours and hours worried about him at times, lol. :D

I'm finding the same thing with this baby. My first I felt like I would go days with no movement. Even went into the hospital out of worry and everything was fine. With this one I never go more then a day (so far, knock on wood) without feeling at least something and usually a lot more then that.

Today it feels like there is a party going on in there.


----------



## anna matronic

Havent felt him yet today :( gonna have a cup of tea and a choccie biscuit and see. If no joy am gonna go to midwife later. He is usually moving round losds although no real pattern that I can make out. I've been up about half hour so he maybe having a little rest from yesterdays party!


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:



> Havent felt him yet today :( gonna have a cup of tea and a choccie biscuit and see. If no joy am gonna go to midwife later. He is usually moving round losds although no real pattern that I can make out. I've been up about half hour so he maybe having a little rest from yesterdays party!

Mine has been quiet today too, maybe its the weather as I didn't want to get up this morning either! When its dark and grey and you can hear the rain lashing down, under the duvet is the only place to be!

I do have a MW appointment this afternoon so I am going to have a chat to her about how to notice reduce movements when my placenta seems to block so many of them anyway!


----------



## Dragonfly

drank two really nice cold glasses of milk last night just because its all I had in and today I am paying for it. :( this baby dosnt like milk where as I was addicted to milk when pregnant With William.


----------



## anna matronic

Cocobelle said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Havent felt him yet today :( gonna have a cup of tea and a choccie biscuit and see. If no joy am gonna go to midwife later. He is usually moving round losds although no real pattern that I can make out. I've been up about half hour so he maybe having a little rest from yesterdays party!
> 
> Mine has been quiet today too, maybe its the weather as I didn't want to get up this morning either! When its dark and grey and you can hear the rain lashing down, under the duvet is the only place to be!
> 
> I do have a MW appointment this afternoon so I am going to have a chat to her about how to notice reduce movements when my placenta seems to block so many of them anyway!Click to expand...

I think I felt a small movement about 20 mins ago, but BT were here sorting my phone and internet so can't be sure. Gonna have a shower and see :)

The third tri panic begins ...


----------



## taylor197878

i know how u feel my lo was like that last week no big kicks no turning just little nudges that if i wasnt looking for i would have missed, 

then yesterday it was like a party in there kicking and moving non stop, was thinking maybe it was turned the other way and i couldnt feel them prop. 

they are still small and have plenty of room to turn.

worry non stop it doesnt stop.


----------



## Cocobelle

I am sure he will be kicking like mad soon Anna, mine started to move around not long after I posted, I think it likes to make me out to be a fibber!

One more sleep for you and then you are on the home straight! Its exciting being officially in 3rd tri!


----------



## anna matronic

He had a bit of a boogie 5 mins ago LOL you are right Cocobelle :haha:

Still it is on the back of my mind *she says as he boots me*

I think he had a lay in this morning :)

One more sleep one more sleep, I haven't been so excited :happydance:

Also it is my birthday Friday (the 13th!!) so good week this week. Can't believe I'm gonna be 29, a year off 30 :o I am having a party for my 30th next year. I imagine having a total piss up where I would get totally wrecked, but Chunky will be 10 months so maybe not a great idea :rofl:

If anyone asked mt at xmas if I thought I'd have a baby by the end of the year I'd have laughed them off the street :D I said at New Year this year was my year after a shitty break-up before Xmas. Boy was I right in a way I could NEVER have imagined :) :cloud9:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

chella said:


> chella said:
> 
> 
> hey nov 30
> 
> im on team pink all goin fine so far xxx
> 
> Glad everything is going fine, you picked any names yet ? xClick to expand...


Still debating over names lol :wacko: i think when i see her i shall finally go thats the one lol we have a few in mind , you ? xx[/QUOTE]


nope no names yet, every one my DH likes i hate and any i like he hates, i can see him being born and still not having a name lol


----------



## majm1241

I'm still laying in bed on my iphone. It's 5:30 am here. DH just left for PT so I came on to che k in her before I go back to sleep. :haha: Bryelle is awake wiggling all around.

Oh and today is my V Day!!! :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Ok, my last 2nd tri pic :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v660/A_Jsshorts/photo.jpg

Smiling on holiday with my stepdad (he cannot wait as he doesn't have kids!!) :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v660/A_Jsshorts/DSCF2249.jpg

And one taken as I joined second tri :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v660/A_Jsshorts/122.jpg


----------



## Bartness

6 am, at work and irritated. Tody I totally dislike my job (tech support), Im tired of people of treating me like I dont know anything, when they are calling me for help! Ugh. Im also worried, Jaxon was real quite all day yesterday, and I havent felt him move around yet since i've been up (since 445 am). Im hoping a bit of coffee will give him a jolt.


----------



## Bartness

hehe, and like you other ladies, as I post that last message, Jaxon decided to make me out to be a liar!


----------



## ShanandBoc

anna matronic said:


> Ok, my last 2nd tri pic :D
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v660/A_Jsshorts/photo.jpg
> 
> Smiling on holiday with my stepdad (he cannot wait as he doesn't have kids!!) :D
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v660/A_Jsshorts/DSCF2249.jpg
> 
> And one taken as I joined second tri :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v660/A_Jsshorts/122.jpg

Looking great and ur step dad looks very proud :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

He'd kill me if he knew I was posting pics of his moobs over the internet :rofl:


----------



## Cocobelle

Anna, love the bump piccies, you look really fab!

Happy V day Majm :happydance: 

And Bartness, welcome to the liars club :D glad little one moved for you x


----------



## Happyhayley

25 weeks today. Only 2 more till 3rd tri. I'm really looking forward to moving over. I also have double digist to look forward too really soon as well :)


----------



## marinewife101

9 weeks- 1st =)

25 weeks- 2nd and 3rd =))

and boy do i feel like a whale..
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3









24w4d.png
File size: 204.1 KB
Views: 2









24w4d#4.png
File size: 231.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chella

nope no names yet, every one my DH likes i hate and any i like he hates, i can see him being born and still not having a name lol[/QUOTE]

My friend had her lil girl and think after 2wks finally named her lol , its so hard sometimes, i thought i was sorted with names as was goin to follow the 'e' pattern as ive got ellesse and ethan but then i decided not too lol xxx


----------



## MissMamma

*DOUBLE DIGITS TODAY!!!* I couldn't believe it this morning when i looked at my ticker! Crazy stuff :wohoo:
When do you go over to thrid tri?
Oh and i think i may have a house! Just waiting for a credit check but they've taken it off the website! So so so happy..xx


----------



## Kayley

Yay its my V-day today! :D Woop woop


----------



## chella

14wks plus, 23wks, 25wks plus
 



Attached Files:







14wks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









23wks plus 5days.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2









25wks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chella

happy v day kayley feels great doesnt huni xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Happy V-Day to all you ladies! & Double digits! :happydance:

Well, tomorrow I go to 3rd tri ... 
Kind of crazy ... Not sure I want to, lol.


----------



## majm1241

MissMamaToBe Congrats on the double digits!

Kayley, happy fellow V Day! :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

I have to say .. I'm not the biggest fan of blueberry yogurt ...

and I can't mind my mailbox key ... bleh.


----------



## Bartness

congrats to all you ladies celebrating V day, and all you ladies who have double digits. I cant wait to move onto 3rd tri, I feel like 2nd try posts are all the same thing day after day, Im ready for something different.


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> congrats to all you ladies celebrating V day, and all you ladies who have double digits. *I cant wait to move onto 3rd tri, I feel like 2nd try posts are all the same thing day after day, Im ready for something different.*

That's how I feel! LOL


----------



## Ginger1

Me too!! I've still got 2 weeks until I officially move over :(

Congrats to all the double digit and V Day ladies!!:thumbup:

I had my 25 week appointment today, which was great! Harry is measuring spot on for dates, so I'm really happy:happydance:


----------



## Happyhayley

yeah I feel sorta in the middle. 2nd trimester seems so long ago with the gender scans or the feeling the first movements posts but 3rd trimester seems so far in the future with the labour pains and the being to big to move and impatient posts.


----------



## majm1241

There should be an early 3rd Tri Section! :haha:


----------



## Happyhayley

I feel kinda bummed out. We were looking into doing a law suit against the hospital that my son Ben was born at for negligence during the delivery. And its really hard for me to accept that these things just happen...anyways our lawyer just called and said they got the medical records back and there is no sign of negligence in anyway and he had plenty of oxygen. 

I've blamed myself for this for so long and when the idea of the lawsuit started I thought maybe that would mean I could prove I didn't do anything wrong. And I know logically I didn't but to hear that there isn't anyone else to blame either is bringing back all those old feelings.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hey ladies popping in from 3rd tri....you ladies should click on my link for the count the kick thing...its a sad story, but helps me be reassured im not crazy for calling the dr when im freaked over lo not moving about.


----------



## Dragonfly

I would be paranoid, I was like this with william monitoring kicks and ended up a few times in hospital and all was fine. This one i cant feel as much but does move. I think the placenta is well down near cervex or something. I do crap myself when its been like an hour and i feel nothing or have been busy and didnt pay attention to kicks. Everyone says its worse they worry when they are born as you will always but its not, itrs worse when they inside as you cant actually see them and see whats happening you have to feel. I think its much easier outside.


----------



## anna matronic

Come on PALACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Waiting for my football team to win. They are drawing 0-0 at the mo yawn!!!


----------



## Kayley

Feeling really sad this evening after reading Poor Sherris story :( I really feel for her


----------



## anna matronic

Yay we just scored in the last 2 minutes woop woop!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Kayley said:


> Feeling really sad this evening after reading Poor Sherris story :( I really feel for her

I know :( brought a tear to my eye reading her story. She was so positive aswell and things looked like they were going great. So sad for her :(


----------



## Dragonfly

whos sherris? sorry this thread goes so fast I think I missed something.


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> whos sherris? sorry this thread goes so fast I think I missed something.

Sherri81. She was due in December, she had her son at 25 weeks and was really worried about prem labour this time around. She had her little girl at about 23 weeks but she didn't make it :(


----------



## Kayley

Dragonfly said:


> whos sherris? sorry this thread goes so fast I think I missed something.

I think Sherri was a December mum but she has posted in 2nd Tri


----------



## Happyhayley

thats so sad. Any pain I have thats the first thought I have.


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate hearing this happening to people I dont know how they deal with it my heart goes out to them. Its all our worst fears happening to someone else and everyone feels effected over it. :( I cant imagine what she feels.


----------



## Cocobelle

Happyhayley said:


> I feel kinda bummed out. We were looking into doing a law suit against the hospital that my son Ben was born at for negligence during the delivery. And its really hard for me to accept that these things just happen...anyways our lawyer just called and said they got the medical records back and there is no sign of negligence in anyway and he had plenty of oxygen.
> 
> I've blamed myself for this for so long and when the idea of the lawsuit started I thought maybe that would mean I could prove I didn't do anything wrong. And I know logically I didn't but to hear that there isn't anyone else to blame either is bringing back all those old feelings.

Hayley, I am so sorry that things have not gone to plan with the law suit. I know how you feel about finding it hard to accept that some things just happen :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

I just read Sherris birth story, i cannot even imagine the pain she must be going through right now.

RIP baby Devon :(


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> I just read Sherris birth story, i cannot even imagine the pain she must be going through right now.
> 
> RIP baby Devon :(

I just read it too, so sad and she tried so hard.


----------



## SilasLove

Stories that are tragic made me worry so much. And I hate feeling like that, because it really scares me away from reading stories like that ...but I still do it and I can't imagine how anyone makes it through that ...


----------



## majm1241

I know! :cry: Bless them. :cry: Mark made me log out because I was a mess when I read it. That sweet little Angel.


----------



## happigail

my heart hurts for Sherri :(

Hayley, that sucks about the law suit... x


----------



## Dragonfly

I couldnt read one of them stories I would be in floods of tears. I cant handle things like that since I first got pregnant, not even violent movies or rspca adverts. you know when your pregnant or a mum how painful it would be and it makes it so so much more real to you.


----------



## majm1241

DF, it sure does! When I see kids of all ages hurt, in pain or just suffering period, I think of my babies and get very emotional. I had the absolute WORST pg dream a few nights ago. Jace was on a building and messing with a kite and tripped and fell to the concrete below. I heard him scream and saw him flip while falling and woke up screaming and crying as soon as he hit the concrete!!! :cry: I grabbed him and hugged him and cried while holding him sleeping and prayed to God how thankful I was it was only a dream. Mark called me a weirdo for having that nightmare. Omg!!! Why did I have to dream such a horrible thing!! I am still haunted by that! :cry: I of course scolded him when he woke up to be careful and Never play around while he is high up on stairs, etc...


----------



## Bartness

So, OH and I got a $300 gift card in the mail from his mom, for baby Jaxon. OH wants to get a glider/ottomon with it, and use the left over $$ for the bedding we want. Does anyone know of a good glider/ottomon brand or a good place to look?


----------



## Cocobelle

Bartness said:


> So, OH and I got a $300 gift card in the mail from his mom, for baby Jaxon. OH wants to get a glider/ottomon with it, and use the left over $$ for the bedding we want. Does anyone know of a good glider/ottomon brand or a good place to look?

Obviously being in the UK I can't help with suggestions but what a lovely gift.

Majm that was one scary dream!


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> DF, it sure does! When I see kids of all ages hurt, in pain or just suffering period, I think of my babies and get very emotional. I had the absolute WORST pg dream a few nights ago. Jace was on a building and messing with a kite and tripped and fell to the concrete below. I heard him scream and saw him flip while falling and woke up screaming and crying as soon as he hit the concrete!!! :cry: I grabbed him and hugged him and cried while holding him sleeping and prayed to God how thankful I was it was only a dream. Mark called me a weirdo for having that nightmare. Omg!!! Why did I have to dream such a horrible thing!! I am still haunted by that! :cry: I of course scolded him when he woke up to be careful and Never play around while he is high up on stairs, etc...

I have had a really vivid scary dreams too! I have had a lot of dreams about children dying (I don't know who the children are) but they would be dying in awful circumstances, like one girl was stuck out in the snow etc. I don't know why I have dreams like this but when I wake up I can't go back to sleep for ages because I'm scared the dream will come back! :(


----------



## marinewife101

does anyone else feel like.. its going to be forever until we go to third tri and sorta feel left out and bummed that im a lil further behind haha =)


----------



## majm1241

It was so aweful!! In my dream I tell myself he did not die because I woke up before I knew but STILL!!! This is MY baby I need to protect!! I just love him SSSOOO much!!!


----------



## happigail

marinewife101 said:


> does anyone else feel like.. its going to be forever until we go to third tri and sorta feel left out and bummed that im a lil further behind haha =)


YES!!! I feel exactly that way!


----------



## marinewife101

happigail said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else feel like.. its going to be forever until we go to third tri and sorta feel left out and bummed that im a lil further behind haha =)
> 
> 
> YES!!! I feel exactly that way!Click to expand...

people i know rub it in that they are further =(( its upsetting ill say oh im 25 weeks or whatever i may say and they will say well im 29 today.. BLAHHH rub it in why dont yah =) :haha:


----------



## happigail

marinewife101 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else feel like.. its going to be forever until we go to third tri and sorta feel left out and bummed that im a lil further behind haha =)
> 
> 
> YES!!! I feel exactly that way!Click to expand...
> 
> people i know rub it in that they are further =(( its upsetting ill say oh im 25 weeks or whatever i may say and they will say well im 29 today.. BLAHHH rub it in why dont yah =) :haha:Click to expand...

ohhhh yeah and then the 'oh you wait until such and such, if you think thats bad.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## devonangel

going to say bye as its my last day on 2 tri will be going over to 3rd tri tommorrow see you all over there xxx


----------



## marinewife101

happigail said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happigail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else feel like.. its going to be forever until we go to third tri and sorta feel left out and bummed that im a lil further behind haha =)
> 
> 
> YES!!! I feel exactly that way!Click to expand...
> 
> people i know rub it in that they are further =(( its upsetting ill say oh im 25 weeks or whatever i may say and they will say well im 29 today.. BLAHHH rub it in why dont yah =) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh yeah and then the 'oh you wait until such and such, if you think thats bad.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!Click to expand...

i say ive been prego before haha and had a child sooo therefore ive been threw it all HAHA as most of them speaking this is there first haha


----------



## Dragonfly

I took some gorgeous pics of wiliam today. Got him new clothes and myself. Went for a walk about with camera. Will upload later.


----------



## devonangel

marinewife101 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happigail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else feel like.. its going to be forever until we go to third tri and sorta feel left out and bummed that im a lil further behind haha =)
> 
> 
> YES!!! I feel exactly that way!Click to expand...
> 
> people i know rub it in that they are further =(( its upsetting ill say oh im 25 weeks or whatever i may say and they will say well im 29 today.. BLAHHH rub it in why dont yah =) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh yeah and then the 'oh you wait until such and such, if you think thats bad.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!Click to expand...
> 
> i say ive been prego before haha and had a child sooo therefore ive been threw it all HAHA as most of them speaking this is there first hahaClick to expand...

ive been through it as well and its exciting:happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Well, over to 3rd tri gals! Eek!


----------



## Dragonfly

pic over load of william 
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/004.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/013.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/014.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/019.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/023.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/024.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/069-1.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/088.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/4882762808_c0dede4e2f_b.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/144.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/087.jpg

other day,. ..yes that cat comes for walks with us everywhere, i think she thinks she is a dog. 
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/057.jpg


----------



## Kayley

marinewife101 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else feel like.. its going to be forever until we go to third tri and sorta feel left out and bummed that im a lil further behind haha =)
> 
> 
> YES!!! I feel exactly that way!Click to expand...
> 
> people i know rub it in that they are further =(( its upsetting ill say oh im 25 weeks or whatever i may say and they will say well im 29 today.. BLAHHH rub it in why dont yah =) :haha:Click to expand...

You should cherish each week and each new milestone of pregnancy because before you know it, it will be over!


----------



## rai

Dragonfly I love your pics!! What type of camera do you have (manufacturer, model, etc). Also are you a professional photographer? I wanna takes pics of my LO that looks so clear like yours, but I've only know how to point and shoot. :)


----------



## Kayley

DF William is gorgeous! I love his eyes!

Anyone wanna see a pic of me and my girl? lol


----------



## rai

Kayley said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happigail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else feel like.. its going to be forever until we go to third tri and sorta feel left out and bummed that im a lil further behind haha =)
> 
> 
> YES!!! I feel exactly that way!Click to expand...
> 
> people i know rub it in that they are further =(( its upsetting ill say oh im 25 weeks or whatever i may say and they will say well im 29 today.. BLAHHH rub it in why dont yah =) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You should cherish each week and each new milestone of pregnancy because before you know it, it will be over!Click to expand...


So true. I was so scared 1st trimester that I didn't revel in the joy of being pregnant. Now it's starting to hit me and DH and i are starting to buy baby stuff.


With that said....I can't wait to get into the 3rd tri board (legitimately I mean).


----------



## rai

Happyhayley said:


> I feel kinda bummed out. We were looking into doing a law suit against the hospital that my son Ben was born at for negligence during the delivery. And its really hard for me to accept that these things just happen...anyways our lawyer just called and said they got the medical records back and there is no sign of negligence in anyway and he had plenty of oxygen.
> 
> I've blamed myself for this for so long and when the idea of the lawsuit started I thought maybe that would mean I could prove I didn't do anything wrong. And I know logically I didn't but to hear that there isn't anyone else to blame either is bringing back all those old feelings.

I don't know the backstory, but I just wanted to send you a hug. :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Great pictures, as always, DF! He is so gorgeous, I love his eyes!!


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Evening all.... god my back has been killing me today :(

Awww what lovely piccies, what big blue eyes he has :D


----------



## rai

Bartness said:


> So, OH and I got a $300 gift card in the mail from his mom, for baby Jaxon. OH wants to get a glider/ottomon with it, and use the left over $$ for the bedding we want. Does anyone know of a good glider/ottomon brand or a good place to look?

check babybargains dot com message board. They have a lot of infor on glider/ottomon. I've been eyeing the Jayden swivel, recliner rocker at Babyrus. This weekend hubby and I are going glider/rocker shopping. Many of them are on special order so it takes 2-3 months to get it.


----------



## rai

Oh this weekend I finally bought maternity clothes. I've been holding out because my regular clothes still fit, just a little tight. But man, maternity clothes makes a difference! It feels so much comfortable! Spent about $300 and the only reason why I spent so little is that I found a good consignment maternity shop to buy some clothes from..

Also, yesterday was the first time that someone that I didn't know ask if I was pregnant!!!!!! Ok, she asked if I was still pregnant. :) When I told her I was 6 months, she was like "OMG you are carrying so small"! Everyone keeps telling me that. However, hubby and I definetly see a difference.


----------



## Kayley

rai said:


> Oh this weekend I finally bought maternity clothes. I've been holding out because my regular clothes still fit, just a little tight. But man, maternity clothes makes a difference! It feels so much comfortable! Spent about $300 and the only reason why I spent so little is that I found a good consignment maternity shop to buy some clothes from..
> 
> Also, yesterday was the first time that someone that I didn't know ask if I was pregnant!!!!!! Ok, she asked if I was still pregnant. :) When I told her I was 6 months, she was like "OMG you are carrying so small"! Everyone keeps telling me that. However, hubby and I definetly see a difference.

How much is $300 in GBP? I think its quite a lot. I have spent a grand total of about £48 on maternity clothes so far - but had a big bin bag full of nearly new maternity clothes given to me! :D so won't need anymore! Still need bras quite desperatly though as I'm still wearing my underwired opps hehe.

I had to start wearing maternity clothes from about 10 weeks though - got really big quite quickly this time round!


----------



## Kayley

I've got tummy ache this evening :(


----------



## Dragonfly

rai said:


> Dragonfly I love your pics!! What type of camera do you have (manufacturer, model, etc). Also are you a professional photographer? I wanna takes pics of my LO that looks so clear like yours, but I've only know how to point and shoot. :)

Nikon D3000 with VR lens , cost a few quid . I did have a point and shoot but got fed up with faded pics and quality so I got the DSLR instead. I am not a photographer I just like taking pics, i normally do flowers and william. Thats my flickr page https://www.flickr.com/photos/annekedragonflytemmink/ . I havnt a clue about photography just see nice things and take pics.


----------



## Cocobelle

DF your photo's of William are just gorgeous!


----------



## chella

i read it earlier and feel for sherri and baby devon such a sad story xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Kayley said:


> DF William is gorgeous! I love his eyes!
> 
> Anyone wanna see a pic of me and my girl? lol

For sure!!!!! :hugs: Post em up xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh and great pics dragonfly he is so photogenic :D


----------



## Happyhayley

gosh its hot. i can't wait for fall so I can sleep better...and fall means BABY TIME


----------



## majm1241

Happyhayley said:


> gosh its hot. i can't wait for fall so I can sleep better...and fall means BABY TIME

 I 2nd this! :thumbup:


----------



## Betheney

It's spring in November in Australia! hooray a flower baby.


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG baby lying on nerve left leg fecked! really sore and cant walk right, William done same to me and it was crutches last time. ouch ouch ouch!


----------



## Bartness

I also cant wait for fall, this heat is getting to be unbearable! If I didnt have an a/c unit in my bedroom I would never sleep!


----------



## Lenka

Hey girls. Just wanted quickly to share, that I am the last of Nov Sprs to reach the V-day! Yey! I made it too!!!

Hope all well!

We are so lucky in Uk, we have no summer this year (or any year for the respect) , so I am coping so well with the pregnacy as heat is nowhere to be seen! x


----------



## SilasLove

Bartness said:


> I also cant wait for fall, this heat is getting to be unbearable! If I didnt have an a/c unit in my bedroom I would never sleep!

Definitely understand thiat! Thankfully we have a/c that cools our apartment well. But I am so sick of 100+ degree weather anymore! I live in Missouri, and with humidity it is expected to feel like 107 degrees today! :nope:

I will be staying in, as usual. :wacko:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Betheney said:


> It's spring in November in Australia! hooray a flower baby.

haha oh yeh!!


----------



## Happyhayley

WE don't have AC anywhere so me and my son are living in my basement or visiting people who do have AC but most aren't putting it on or putting it on really low to save money blah...I cant wait to go back upstairs in the day time. That way I wont have to climb the stairs anymore to change my sons bum


----------



## SilasLove

Happyhayley said:


> WE don't have AC anywhere so me and my son are living in my basement or visiting people who do have AC but most aren't putting it on or putting it on really low to save money blah...I cant wait to go back upstairs in the day time. That way I wont have to climb the stairs anymore to change my sons bum

I understand the need to save money, but that all goes out the window when the heat rises to triple digits for me. I mean, I am not going to put my a/c on a setting of 5 when the heat is expected to feel like 107. That is how people die in the heat ... 

I always think about older people who never turn their a/c's on because they are from a time that a/c's were not even used. And then the next thing you know you hear about an elderly person dying because of the heat. :nope:

I get it, but then again I don't. Lol.


----------



## ShanandBoc

In Australia the last few summers, i would have literally died without an Aircon :(


----------



## marinewife101

I agree.. =)) heat is horrible haha over here in the east coast it gets up to 105-110 and is deadly so we keep it on as we need it and all during the night or else we would die and be sooo uncomfortable =) but we have central air not a ac.. idk if thats diff haha =)


----------



## Dragonfly

I have cystitis and I am going to cry :( ouch!


----------



## SilasLove

marinewife101 said:


> I agree.. =)) heat is horrible haha over here in the east coast it gets up to 105-110 and is deadly so we keep it on as we need it and all during the night or else we would die and be sooo uncomfortable =) but we have central air not a ac.. idk if thats diff haha =)

Central air is better ;). But it is the same. I am sure when some people say they have a/c they probably have central air. I only have a/c unit for this apartment, which does pretty well. But is not very energy efficient at all!

My electric bill is around 200.00 dollars this month, but in my old apartment that had central air the highest electric bill I ever paid was 110.00. :thumbup:


----------



## rai

I'm a cheapstake..my husband is always telling me to turn on the AC! Now that we have central air, it's easier for him to control it.. and I do admit it is more comfortable than me carrying the fan from room to room.:wacko:


----------



## rai

Lenka said:


> Hey girls. Just wanted quickly to share, that I am the last of Nov Sprs to reach the V-day! Yey! I made it too!!!
> 
> Hope all well!
> x

Congrats!!! Man I didn't even acknowledge my V-day.... Think I'll feel safer once I'm in that 27 week range for third tri..:thumbup:


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly I love your pics!! What type of camera do you have (manufacturer, model, etc). Also are you a professional photographer? I wanna takes pics of my LO that looks so clear like yours, but I've only know how to point and shoot. :)
> 
> Nikon D3000 with VR lens , cost a few quid . I did have a point and shoot but got fed up with faded pics and quality so I got the DSLR instead. I am not a photographer I just like taking pics, i normally do flowers and william. Thats my flickr page https://www.flickr.com/photos/annekedragonflytemmink/ . I havnt a clue about photography just see nice things and take pics.Click to expand...

OK, I'm asking my parents for that camera for Christmas! I don't even know what VR lens is, but if it can get me to take pictures like you do then I want it too!:haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Digital-SLR/25462/D3000.html thats my cam. Also choose the vr lens with it which makes the difference.


----------



## rai

Kayley said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> Oh this weekend I finally bought maternity clothes. I've been holding out because my regular clothes still fit, just a little tight. But man, maternity clothes makes a difference! It feels so much comfortable! Spent about $300 and the only reason why I spent so little is that I found a good consignment maternity shop to buy some clothes from..
> 
> Also, yesterday was the first time that someone that I didn't know ask if I was pregnant!!!!!! Ok, she asked if I was still pregnant. :) When I told her I was 6 months, she was like "OMG you are carrying so small"! Everyone keeps telling me that. However, hubby and I definetly see a difference.
> 
> How much is $300 in GBP? I think its quite a lot. I have spent a grand total of about £48 on maternity clothes so far - but had a big bin bag full of nearly new maternity clothes given to me! :D so won't need anymore! Still need bras quite desperatly though as I'm still wearing my underwired opps hehe.
> 
> I had to start wearing maternity clothes from about 10 weeks though - got really big quite quickly this time round!Click to expand...

I looked it up and it's about 192 GBP. Man, I wish I could have spent only 48 GBP on clothes. But I had to buy everything. I was only able to spend so little because I bought some stuff from a consignment store. I still need to get some more work clothes and a bra... I'm still wearing underwired ones too. Is that bad?


----------



## SilasLove

Well I just got a call from my cousin who is due Sept. 6 with her little girl. The protein in her urine and her blood pressure keep going up, so they are taking her baby today by c-section at 2pm. :|

She is way too calm for me, lol. I am freaking out for her. But I guess its just the fact that when you are in the situation it is just so much different. Like when I was in labor, I was calm about everything. So I am sure it is pretty much the same for everyone to some extent. But looks like in a few hours our family will have a new little girl to love!!

She will be born at 36+3 :(. Hopefully she is a really healthy baby and her early arrival will mean nothing. :)


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> https://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Digital-SLR/25462/D3000.html thats my cam. Also choose the vr lens with it which makes the difference.

Thanks. what made you decide on Nikon vs other brands like Canon?


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> https://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Digital-SLR/25462/D3000.html thats my cam. Also choose the vr lens with it which makes the difference.

Your flicker page blew me away. You take stunning photos..


----------



## Dragonfly

Well I had a cannon and it was good but I asked a lot of local photographers that have been friends for years and all have flickr pages and most went for nikon. My dads got a cannon eos range one all the same really. Both great makes.


----------



## you&me

SilasLove said:


> Well I just got a call from my cousin who is due Sept. 6 with her little girl. The protein in her urine and her blood pressure keep going up, so they are taking her baby today by c-section at 2pm. :|
> 
> She is way too calm for me, lol. I am freaking out for her. But I guess its just the fact that when you are in the situation it is just so much different. Like when I was in labor, I was calm about everything. So I am sure it is pretty much the same for everyone to some extent. But looks like in a few hours our family will have a new little girl to love!!
> 
> She will be born at 36+3 :(. Hopefully she is a really healthy baby and her early arrival will mean nothing. :)

At that gestation hun she will be perfectly fine, may need a little help with temperature control that's all...if the mum has pre-eclamspia then baby is definatley better out than in for both of their health.

My little girl was delivered at 29 weeks because of it, and is now a very healthy nearly 5 year old :thumbup:


----------



## Bartness

Im at work and totally annoyed. I swear working in tech support is the worst job ever. People call me for help, when there computers break down, yet they tell me Im wrong and dont know what I'm doing. Before getting pregnant I had no problems with this job, but in the last three weeks, its been getting worse. I have been ready to just walk out and quit today. I just cant take it anymore! Rant over, sorry.


----------



## Bartness

Ok so worried now. I went to the ladies room on my 15 minute break, and was wet. I wet through my panty liner and it got on my kahki jeans. I dont know if I should call my mw or not. Jaxon is kicking away right now though....I figure I'll monitor for the last two hours of my shift, and if still wet or if it gets worse I'll leave and call my mw.


----------



## Kayley

Bartness said:


> Ok so worried now. I went to the ladies room on my 15 minute break, and was wet. I wet through my panty liner and it got on my kahki jeans. I dont know if I should call my mw or not. Jaxon is kicking away right now though....I figure I'll monitor for the last two hours of my shift, and if still wet or if it gets worse I'll leave and call my mw.

Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Kayley

I wish I lived somewhere where it was hot in the summer! I can understand why its a struggle when your pregnant but having the ability to go to the beach whenever you want because the weather is nice or even going for a walk - going to the park or te lakes without having to worry that its about to rain IN SUMMER would be sooooooooo nice!
We've had about 2 weeks worth of nice weather here in South East England :(


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate my doc surgery! i have cystitus so I called for some meds as theyt wont do over counter to pregnant woman and i needed some paracetamol for william as he is teething and they said defo by 6 they have it ready! so i get poeple to come and take otehr half to get it he is there few mins before 6 they are closing up and its not even there! so I get nothing! i get to sit in pain and so does william all fucking night because of them and thats tnot the first time they said that to me! why not say it wont be today why have me rusing about and telling for sure when I tell them I really need it asasp! assholes. 

And my milk man durn up at all! so william had no breakfast apart from some biscuits I had. I was raging! he does this to! i prepay him ffs and he dosnt turn up! why cant poeple do their jobs! 

I am afraid of pissing now ffs.


----------



## Cocobelle

rai said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rai said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly I love your pics!! What type of camera do you have (manufacturer, model, etc). Also are you a professional photographer? I wanna takes pics of my LO that looks so clear like yours, but I've only know how to point and shoot. :)
> 
> Nikon D3000 with VR lens , cost a few quid . I did have a point and shoot but got fed up with faded pics and quality so I got the DSLR instead. I am not a photographer I just like taking pics, i normally do flowers and william. Thats my flickr page https://www.flickr.com/photos/annekedragonflytemmink/ . I havnt a clue about photography just see nice things and take pics.Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I'm asking my parents for that camera for Christmas! I don't even know what VR lens is, but if it can get me to take pictures like you do then I want it too!:haha:Click to expand...

We were thinking of replacing our camera as its a bit old now and I know once Herbert is here we will want to take loads of photo's and after looking at DF's pictures I also WANT that camera (and a good book to teach me how to use it :haha:) You have inspired us DF!



Bartness said:


> Ok so worried now. I went to the ladies room on my 15 minute break, and was wet. I wet through my panty liner and it got on my kahki jeans. I dont know if I should call my mw or not. Jaxon is kicking away right now though....I figure I'll monitor for the last two hours of my shift, and if still wet or if it gets worse I'll leave and call my mw.

I hope all is ok hun but if you are at all worried I would just give your MW a quick call, that is what they are there for.



Dragonfly said:


> I hate my doc surgery! i have cystitus so I called for some meds as theyt wont do over counter to pregnant woman and i needed some paracetamol for william as he is teething and they said defo by 6 they have it ready! so i get poeple to come and take otehr half to get it he is there few mins before 6 they are closing up and its not even there! so I get nothing! i get to sit in pain and so does william all fucking night because of them and thats tnot the first time they said that to me! why not say it wont be today why have me rusing about and telling for sure when I tell them I really need it asasp! assholes.
> 
> And my milk man durn up at all! so william had no breakfast apart from some biscuits I had. I was raging! he does this to! i prepay him ffs and he dosnt turn up! why cant poeple do their jobs!
> 
> I am afraid of pissing now ffs.

Oh dear DF, that is not good at all. Hope you both don't suffer too much until you can get your medication.

Well done on all Sparklers for reaching V day. Next milestone, 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

you&me said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a call from my cousin who is due Sept. 6 with her little girl. The protein in her urine and her blood pressure keep going up, so they are taking her baby today by c-section at 2pm. :|
> 
> She is way too calm for me, lol. I am freaking out for her. But I guess its just the fact that when you are in the situation it is just so much different. Like when I was in labor, I was calm about everything. So I am sure it is pretty much the same for everyone to some extent. But looks like in a few hours our family will have a new little girl to love!!
> 
> She will be born at 36+3 :(. Hopefully she is a really healthy baby and her early arrival will mean nothing. :)
> 
> At that gestation hun she will be perfectly fine, may need a little help with temperature control that's all...if the mum has pre-eclamspia then baby is definatley better out than in for both of their health.
> 
> My little girl was delivered at 29 weeks because of it, and is now a very healthy nearly 5 year old :thumbup:Click to expand...

That is good then. I wasn't sure, as I know the longer the better. Plus before 37 weeks is considered premature .. so I was er, I don't know! But I am sure they will be fine. It is 2:05pm, and they took her back to the OR at 1:00pm .. so I am just waiting to hear something ... lol. 

I am so nervous .. c-sections really scare me since I had a vaginal delivery already and I know pretty much how that works ...


----------



## Dragonfly

I had c section last time was the best part of the whole horrible labour so virginal is scarying me as i have never been there. 

now the chandelier i got is taking the piss, argos crap cant get it up and have no livingroom light! really pissing me off thats the second chandelier i have had trouble with and my OH is cracking up over it. I cant even change it as there is only one much dearer one left in argos and I cant afford to pay more right now.


----------



## Happyhayley

hah I hate to make fun of typos but DF virginally versus vaginally is kinda funny....Like you virginally got pregnant haha


----------



## Dragonfly

I am queen of priceless typos and believe me I have made worse ones lol


----------



## SilasLove

Well my cousin officially has a little girl!

Savannah Renee - 4lbs 15oz

We don't know the length yet, no one has made it up there and my cousin hasn't got to see her yet ...

Is almost 5lbs a bit small for 36w+3d? I was kind of hoping she would weigh a bit more ...


----------



## Dragonfly

near the end its a pound ever week it gains so thats about right had she have went later at 40 weeks baby may have been 9lbs aprox which is over average. 

And congrats!


----------



## Kayley

awww congratulations to your cousin :D


----------



## Bartness

Well...I think my being wet, must have been nothing at all. Last two hours of work I was fine and dry. I'll keep watching here for the evening, see if it stays good. Oh and congrats on the new little cousin.


----------



## Happyhayley

Every few days I get a large amount of clear/yellowy discharge which is kinda watery. Maybe it was something like that bartness


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> near the end its a pound ever week it gains so thats about right had she have went later at 40 weeks baby may have been 9lbs aprox which is over average.
> 
> And congrats!




Kayley said:


> awww congratulations to your cousin :D




Bartness said:


> Well...I think my being wet, must have been nothing at all. Last two hours of work I was fine and dry. I'll keep watching here for the evening, see if it stays good. Oh and congrats on the new little cousin.

Thanks ladies! :flower:

Last I heard my cousin hadn't even seen the baby yet so I am hoping to hear more soon!


----------



## Dragonfly

I get a lot of discharge sometimes, have to wear panty liner.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> I get a lot of discharge sometimes, have to wear panty liner.

Yeah, me too. Especially in the mornings when I get up it is usually a crazy amount.


----------



## Cocobelle

Congrats on the new member of the family Silaslove x


----------



## marinewife101

Bartness said:


> Well...I think my being wet, must have been nothing at all. Last two hours of work I was fine and dry. I'll keep watching here for the evening, see if it stays good. Oh and congrats on the new little cousin.

i have had wetness and all for this whole pregnancy so bad that i have to were a pad LOL tmi.. but its normal =)


----------



## Bartness

thanks ladies! I worry alot, especially after the two bleeding episodes in 1st tri. I shouldn't have worried much while at work (for one, I was stressed, I hate my job, and the people that call in drive me nuts!), and two Jaxon has been a crazy boy today, moving around like mad!


----------



## Happyhayley

So I read a long time ago that some pregnant women experience joint pain in there fingers and toes...well it sure seems like its true from me. My left thumb is aching like I'm an old woman with arthritis my whole left arm feels kinda numb.


----------



## Bartness

HappyHayley, do you do a lot of things with your hands? Maybe you have the start of carpletunnel? I have it, totally sucks, I have to wear a brace to bed on my right wrist or I wake up with a totally numb arm.


----------



## ShanandBoc

^carpal tunnel hun, its quite common, mines getting steadily worse. I wear a splint at night but still aches and i get pain that radiates all the way up my arm.

Is bothering me during the day now too. Typing is the worst, which is bad for mine and BnB's relationship. lol x


----------



## Dragonfly

I had carpal tunnel when I was preg with William , it was very sore, only in my hands though. Typing was hard then to. I hope to escape all that this time,. so far baby on nerve I didnt escape and I know that will happy loads more to come.

we have a meteor shower here and we seen about 20 till the clouds came in and now you cant see anything. Its so dark where we are we seen loads but the people in the town we look down across at had a wall of cloud and we had a clearing for a while so i feel like I was the only one here to see it. lol


----------



## Happyhayley

I heard about that. Apparently the earth is passing through a comets tail and it happens every august


----------



## anna matronic

Hiya girlies, popping back to say hi :D

Hurry up a move over!!

Yeas Hayley we have this meteor shower every year at the same time. It's my bday today and I can always see it :) I looked last night but was too impatient so didn't see anything!

Hope you are all well :) x x x


----------



## pinklizzy

Happy Birthday Anna! Hope you have a fab day! 
2 more days of work until I get a lie-in :happydance: My iron supplements are starting to work at last (iron levels were really low which I think was causing my constant headaches/dizzyness) and I actually feel human again! 
My sister's boyfriend's little boy is staying with us this weekend and it's his 6th birthday tomorrow so I'm going to be making a cake tonight- I think I'm the most excited to be having a kids party :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Happyhayley said:


> I heard about that. Apparently the earth is passing through a comets tail and it happens every august

haha at first i thought you were talking about carpal tunnel haha i was like what the. Man the pregnancy brain is getting worse! :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

My aunt had carpal tunnel and eventually they had to do surgery and she got a metal plate put in her wrist area, I guess to replace the bad part or what not. Now she can't move her wrist ... but I guess its better than feeling the pain all the time.


----------



## nicola1076

I'm due 24th nov with my 3rd BOY :D XXX happy pregnancies everyone


----------



## Dragonfly

I am going to bust my other halfs head in I am sick of his lying and spending! I have already smashed my phone in anger. I am cutting my bank cards up again, I dont get naer a cash machine why the hell should he and take my money! spends all his own on shit! this is not going to be good.


----------



## marinewife101

Dragonfly said:


> I am going to bust my other halfs head in I am sick of his lying and spending! I have already smashed my phone in anger. I am cutting my bank cards up again, I dont get naer a cash machine why the hell should he and take my money! spends all his own on shit! this is not going to be good.

Im sorry =((.. me and hubby both use the money he makes in the military as we like.. but never by spendy things without talking to each other.. but we do buy groceries etc.. whenever needed.. bills should come first to him.. i hope it gets better hun..


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> I am going to bust my other halfs head in I am sick of his lying and spending! I have already smashed my phone in anger. I am cutting my bank cards up again, I dont get naer a cash machine why the hell should he and take my money! spends all his own on shit! this is not going to be good.

Eek! Definitely doesn't sound good DF. :hugs:

If he is spending your money without talking to you, then he definitely deserves a good talking to. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

marinewife101 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I am going to bust my other halfs head in I am sick of his lying and spending! I have already smashed my phone in anger. I am cutting my bank cards up again, I dont get naer a cash machine why the hell should he and take my money! spends all his own on shit! this is not going to be good.
> 
> Im sorry =((.. me and hubby both use the money he makes in the military as we like.. but never by spendy things without talking to each other.. but we do buy groceries etc.. whenever needed.. bills should come first to him.. i hope it gets better hun..Click to expand...

It is kind of like this with me and my OH too. He works, I don't. But the money he makes is viewed as our money. We pay bills first, and then whatever is left over goes to whatever we discuss. Of course, it is normally whatever he wants to buy because I really don't buy anything, lol. In fact, OH gives me money when he doesn't want it spent because I truly do not spend money. I am a bit a money saver for the most part. But I do get really upset when he robs my purse without telling me .. as sometimes I will go to buy something an have no money. :growlmad:


----------



## Dragonfly

he set out to do what he was going to do again and does it beuase he thinks he will give it back tomorrow, but he forgets he does it so much he never can pay it back! i sacrifice. but he dosnt. Soon as he gets in here again i will cut my cards up! i cant take much more of this going around in circles, he does it because he knows he will get away with it obviously. Has me in tears ! he cares about no bills of anything its all on me ! i takie care of all that he runs around spending cash ! he can burn money fast! never just change here and there always big amounts and lies about it then admits when I actually go to prove he was lying. why cant he wait to get his own! think i will be a single mum soon. i really cant take this any more.


----------



## chella

Hi Girls ,

How many of u are havin baby showers ?? thought id asked as my last few days in 2nd tri :-( xx


----------



## Dragonfly

not me i would be told where to go and asked why I dont use wiliams things ,. No one in my fam would come its not done here. I think i will be lucky for a primark sale hat in november of my mum.


----------



## Bartness

My cousin is throwing me a baby shower on October 9th. But in the US baby showers are super common. Everyone has them, well just about everyone does. Im really relying on the shower to get a lot of things for Jaxon, as my OH and I dont have the $$ to buy anything.


----------



## Kayley

I'm thinking of having a baby shower but I don't know if I can afford it and where to have it


----------



## Kayley

Pic of my and my princess as promised! I am looking rather chubby in the face in this pic though :(
 



Attached Files:







01052010248.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dragonfly

oh she is pretty! 


I have been bad hormones all day, ended up crying for ages trhere and going made at my other half and he deserved it. He has had to take william out for a walk as william is glued to him and when he goes out for like a smoke william screams the place down so i just needed to get some peace here and a shower after soaps. friday 13th is not good for me and i am not dying my hair that new colour tonight thats for sire.


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I am going to bust my other halfs head in I am sick of his lying and spending! I have already smashed my phone in anger. I am cutting my bank cards up again, I dont get naer a cash machine why the hell should he and take my money! spends all his own on shit! this is not going to be good.
> 
> Im sorry =((.. me and hubby both use the money he makes in the military as we like.. but never by spendy things without talking to each other.. but we do buy groceries etc.. whenever needed.. bills should come first to him.. i hope it gets better hun..Click to expand...

This is how we are too.

Hope it gets better DF! :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Kayley, what a pretty little girl you have! DF, I hope your OH makes it up to you for upsetting you so.


----------



## Dragonfly

he was trying to by as usual cooking for me, but refused it. I am to hurt, upset and angry and peed off at me beause he gets away with it and he can see how much it upsets me yet he still does it. Didnt even get williams pain killers for teething or my cyctitus meds! so we have had nothing for days and I am in pain and so is william. fogets apparently! really he didnt forget what he went down for when he was at my bank account! i have since cut my cards up. Last time I bend them and they still worked and he used them so it was scissors out! may have shot myself in foot but least I wont be down big amounts as I use on line shopping to get food and mostly everything else, will be stuck for a day or two at a time but it has to be done. 
dont care he is giving it back as he keeps saying thats not the point of it he knew what he was at and how it would start a row and didnt care. men are so selfish.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> he was trying to by as usual cooking for me, but refused it. I am to hurt, upset and angry and peed off at me beause he gets away with it and he can see how much it upsets me yet he still does it. Didnt even get williams pain killers for teething or my cyctitus meds! so we have had nothing for days and I am in pain and so is william. fogets apparently! really he didnt forget what he went down for when he was at my bank account! i have since cut my cards up. Last time I bend them and they still worked and he used them so it was scissors out! may have shot myself in foot but least I wont be down big amounts as I use on line shopping to get food and mostly everything else, will be stuck for a day or two at a time but it has to be done.
> dont care he is giving it back as he keeps saying thats not the point of it he knew what he was at and how it would start a row and didnt care. men are so selfish.

DF, I know what you mean. And I agree, men are definitely selfish. I feel like when it comes to money my OH has no sense what-so-ever. Granted some things are cheaper, but the price you pay for cheaper things may be much bigger. And I know you have no idea what I am talking about, but just know I am in a similar boat. Eh, or emotional roller coaster. :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

he has no clue with money hence why I take care of all the bills and all, if he had asked, like we are near out of food and he lifts it ! wtf! selfish! i am forever rowing with him over money. And sick of hearing how i will be paid back, well no good to us when we have no food or to pay bills and he is still at that! he spends money before he even gets it ffs! and wont wear just any ordinary thing has to be good brand names and expensive stuff! like some on I am sat here in sale items and even some second hand stuff! my son dresses better than me and he gets all this cool stuff. He will get william something of course but cant settle for like just a bit cheaper jeans! his dam boots he wants are over 200 dollers and he cant get them as they are only in America so I am so glad for that.


----------



## Lenka

Dragonfly said:


> he has no clue with money hence why I take care of all the bills and all, if he had asked, like we are near out of food and he lifts it ! wtf! selfish! i am forever rowing with him over money. And sick of hearing how i will be paid back, well no good to us when we have no food or to pay bills and he is still at that! he spends money before he even gets it ffs! and wont wear just any ordinary thing has to be good brand names and expensive stuff! like some on I am sat here in sale items and even some second hand stuff! my son dresses better than me and he gets all this cool stuff. He will get william something of course but cant settle for like just a bit cheaper jeans! his dam boots he wants are over 200 dollers and he cant get them as they are only in America so I am so glad for that.

DF, calm down, hun, save your energy for your little ones. You need to talk to him, not shout...and cut all access to your money, put some bills in his name and make him pay too!!! I have been there before, not good, you ve got to think about yourself and the little one...try to rely less on him, try somehow do things yourself ...he will wake up...hopoefully.... hugs x


----------



## marinewife101

SilasLove said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I am going to bust my other halfs head in I am sick of his lying and spending! I have already smashed my phone in anger. I am cutting my bank cards up again, I dont get naer a cash machine why the hell should he and take my money! spends all his own on shit! this is not going to be good.
> 
> Im sorry =((.. me and hubby both use the money he makes in the military as we like.. but never by spendy things without talking to each other.. but we do buy groceries etc.. whenever needed.. bills should come first to him.. i hope it gets better hun..Click to expand...
> 
> It is kind of like this with me and my OH too. He works, I don't. But the money he makes is viewed as our money. We pay bills first, and then whatever is left over goes to whatever we discuss. Of course, it is normally whatever he wants to buy because I really don't buy anything, lol. In fact, OH gives me money when he doesn't want it spent because I truly do not spend money. I am a bit a money saver for the most part. But I do get really upset when he robs my purse without telling me .. as sometimes I will go to buy something an have no money. :growlmad:Click to expand...

lol we dont carry cash.. to much of a hassle haha we just use our cards =) and i do all the food and shopping unless its something he wants... there for i spend the money haha =)


----------



## marinewife101

Dragonfly said:


> he has no clue with money hence why I take care of all the bills and all, if he had asked, like we are near out of food and he lifts it ! wtf! selfish! i am forever rowing with him over money. And sick of hearing how i will be paid back, well no good to us when we have no food or to pay bills and he is still at that! he spends money before he even gets it ffs! and wont wear just any ordinary thing has to be good brand names and expensive stuff! like some on I am sat here in sale items and even some second hand stuff! my son dresses better than me and he gets all this cool stuff. He will get william something of course but cant settle for like just a bit cheaper jeans! his dam boots he wants are over 200 dollers and he cant get them as they are only in America so I am so glad for that.

hmmm ive never had this issue.. as i used to work but now i care for the kids and take care of the house while hubby brings in money.. we rarely buy things unless we need them.. food is another story haha =) i buy whatever i want and he has to live with it.. but you really need to talk to him about it and figure something out..


----------



## rai

Almost ended up buying the Nikon camera last night. I send hubby an email saying that I wanted the camera and I showed him DF flicker page (he loved the image of the red rose with water droplets). Anyways, my husband was cleaning out his drawer and came across a coupon to best buy for $200 Nikon or Canon Digital cameras (the high end on)...but it expires that same day. It was like 8:30pm and the store closes at 9:00pm, so we jump in the car and race over there. We get there right when they are closing the doors, but they let us in.. So we look at the coupon again and it says $200 WITH the purchase of a bag, tripod, and lens. We were still going to get it, but didn't like the bag that they had since it couldn't carry the tripod. We also figured that we are spending extra $$ just to use the coupon. So we decided not to get it... We're going to keep looking though. The best buy guy reccommended the Canon. Said it did better in low-light. However, I couldn't even figure out how to take a pic with the canon Eos. At least the Nikon has the little guide that help dummies like me. I also like that the Nikon has the 11 AF options.Either way doesn't seem like you can go wrong with either. 

I read that one of the cons of the Nikon is that it don't have a live view window, whereas the Canon does. DF, do you find this to be a big disadvantage?


----------



## Happyhayley

chella said:


> Hi Girls ,
> 
> How many of u are havin baby showers ?? thought id asked as my last few days in 2nd tri :-( xx

I want to because I loved my last one but I feel its kinda in bad taste as its only been 2 years since my last one plus it was a boy last time too. Most people don't have one for their second. but I wish I could because I had a lot of fun at my first one


----------



## rai

chella said:


> Hi Girls ,
> 
> How many of u are havin baby showers ?? thought id asked as my last few days in 2nd tri :-( xx

My shower is sept 4. My sister, best friend and cousin are hosting it.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Im having a baby shower end of September. Hopefully LO doesnt make a early appearance

xo


----------



## Dragonfly

Theres a big difference between a digital camera and a dslr just remember that. And no dslr has a view finder you can look at without having to lift to your face as theres so many settings you can also see down that little hole for taking pics. I was disappointed but you get a better pics and you know its in focus then with that. I wouldnt ever go back to just digital. 

And bills are not in our names no one has bills in name and i tried that last house he just didnt pay them and ended up with nothing. He did pay the rent though last time which was a shock. I still am not speaking to him really i just cant be arsed with him and this palace still needs cleaned and i am not doing it on my own! he has work later suppose he will disappear on me again when I ask for help.


----------



## chella

Im having mine sept 19th literally arranging it myself, going to probably meet in a restraunt and hav a nice lunch play few games and thats it lol. I didnt have one for my 2nd as had so much goin on with my sister being so ill in in london but i did with my 1st with 3 friends lol as was only 18 then. So im looking forward to this one xx


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thought I would pop in and say hi :hi: and see how you were all doing?

Dont pop in too often as I am due soooo late in november I feel a bit in between November Sparklers and December Dreamers (my original EDD was 1/12 but is now 27/11) and havent managed to get to know too many of you lovely ladies :)

I am sooo looking forward to moving over to 3rd Tri and I can see some of you have already made the move ...... i'm jealous!!! lol x

What have you all bought for Lo so far? x


----------



## SilasLove

chella said:


> Im having mine sept 19th literally arranging it myself, going to probably meet in a restraunt and hav a nice lunch play few games and thats it lol. I didnt have one for my 2nd as had so much goin on with my sister being so ill in in london but i did with my 1st with 3 friends lol as was only 18 then. So im looking forward to this one xx

This is basically the same for me. _If_ I end up having one, I will have to throw it for myself. But I am alright with that, just wish I didn't have to worry about it! I have no date set, but I am thinking it will probably end up being late September or early October.


----------



## Happyhayley

My cousin is due in Janurary so I assume I'll have to go to her shower which makes it kinda hard because I don't have to much money and to buy baby things that aren't even for me is hard.


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> Theres a big difference between a digital camera and a dslr just remember that. And no dslr has a view finder you can look at without having to lift to your face as theres so many settings you can also see down that little hole for taking pics. I was disappointed but you get a better pics and you know its in focus then with that. I wouldnt ever go back to just digital.

Yeah it was the dslr that we were looking at..I couldn't remember the name so i was saying advanced digital camera...:wacko: I looked up what dslr stands for and it says digital single-lens reflex so hopefully now I can remember that its dslr and not advanced digital camera. I need to go back whn I have more time and play with both cameras.. I'm leaning towards the Nikon though. it seems more user friendly. I can't wait to take pictures!


----------



## rai

mrsbling said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop in and say hi :hi: and see how you were all doing?
> 
> Dont pop in too often as I am due soooo late in november I feel a bit in between November Sparklers and December Dreamers (my original EDD was 1/12 but is now 27/11) and havent managed to get to know too many of you lovely ladies :)
> 
> I am sooo looking forward to moving over to 3rd Tri and I can see some of you have already made the move ...... i'm jealous!!! lol x
> 
> What have you all bought for Lo so far? x


There's lot of us late Nov people here still here. I'm due Nov. 26. I admit sometimes I post in Dec dreamers, but then I'm like man I should probably get a dec dreamers siggy too so that i don't seem like a fraud...I originally signed up for the December group, but November Sparklers is were my heart is. :flower: I just feel like LO will come in November.


----------



## Bartness

Rai, Im due November 28th, so I'll be here a few more weeks yet. I also sometimes go over to December dreamers, but I just lurk, never post anything. Im pretty sure Jaxon will be arriving sometime in November. MY OH is convinced Jaxon will come Thanksgiving Day during the cowboys/saints game (which he's been looking forward to since he found out they were playing). 

Mrs.bling, I have only bought a cute froggy outfit from Target and a pink floyd onsie so far. My OH and I are waiting till after the baby shower to buy anything else with our money. (I got a $300 visa gift card from the MIL, to buy baby bedding and glider with).


----------



## ShanandBoc

I could end up in the october group due 1st November x


----------



## Dragonfly

rai said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Theres a big difference between a digital camera and a dslr just remember that. And no dslr has a view finder you can look at without having to lift to your face as theres so many settings you can also see down that little hole for taking pics. I was disappointed but you get a better pics and you know its in focus then with that. I wouldnt ever go back to just digital.
> 
> Yeah it was the dslr that we were looking at..I couldn't remember the name so i was saying advanced digital camera...:wacko: I looked up what dslr stands for and it says digital single-lens reflex so hopefully now I can remember that its dslr and not advanced digital camera. I need to go back whn I have more time and play with both cameras.. I'm leaning towards the Nikon though. it seems more user friendly. I can't wait to take pictures!Click to expand...

I have no probs with mine and it comes with 2 year warrenty. nikon or cannon is good. The only two though I would get as i shopped around before,. no point on spending loads on some crap make when you could have a better one, dear enough cameras as it is but worth it. watch you dont get one that just looks like a dlsr if you says advanced digital! professional camera say.


----------



## Happyhayley

I know I'll be smack dab in the middle of this group. I'm due on the 23rd but the c-section will probably be booked sometime between the 15-19th.

I booked my sons next doctors appointment yesterday and she said to me so how about the 23rd of November and I was like ehhh that's my due date...can we do it 2 weeks before that? so now its November 11th. Which means I'll be as big as a house next time I see our pediatrician.


----------



## Dragonfly

hormones are makiong me jealous! darren is helping owner with a wedding here,he looks good, loads of good looking girls about all spray tanned and skinny. SOme other girl helping there and staff everywhere and i am jealous and think he will be stolen! yet i say this to him he says he loves the 3 of us to much to run off with any one and that doesn't matter . I think its because i look like a fecking mess! fat, prego and just horrible i dont like anything about me now and everyone over there looks really dam good! Even the bride I was jealous of having such a nice day and her dress was perfect, lace not satin and vintage looking. yes jealous! I am not even that type of insane jealous person. So this is not me :( 

great all night now i will be paranoid as girls will be looking at him he is good looking and so are they and they will be drunk! :(


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> hormones are makiong me jealous! darren is helping owner with a wedding here,he looks good, loads of good looking girls about all spray tanned and skinny. SOme other girl helping there and staff everywhere and i am jealous and think he will be stolen! yet i say this to him he says he loves the 3 of us to much to run off with any one and that doesn't matter . I think its because i look like a fecking mess! fat, prego and just horrible i dont like anything about me now and everyone over there looks really dam good! Even the bride I was jealous of having such a nice day and her dress was perfect, lace not satin and vintage looking. yes jealous! I am not even that type of insane jealous person. So this is not me :(
> 
> great all night now i will be paranoid as girls will be looking at him he is good looking and so are they and they will be drunk! :(

Aw, DF! :hugs:

I am sure your OH doesn't give any of those girls much mind. I am sure he realizes what he has is much more special. :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

I know but they still look way better than me and I cant see why he wants me for when he could have them, :( me being stupid!


----------



## SilasLove

I get this way too sometimes, and I am already a really jealous person tbh. Sometimes I just don't get it, lol. Like he could be with so and so, why is he with me? 

But, thankfully he always is very reassuring with me about how he loves me, our family. And doesn't want anyone else. So, if nothing else just talk to your OH about your insecurities and I am sure he will do his best to reassure you. :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

he does reassure me it isnt him its me. I was near to tears for no reason walking about ffs! i need chocolate! a big binge eat of crap will do me.


----------



## mrsbling

rai said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Thought I would pop in and say hi :hi: and see how you were all doing?
> 
> Dont pop in too often as I am due soooo late in november I feel a bit in between November Sparklers and December Dreamers (my original EDD was 1/12 but is now 27/11) and havent managed to get to know too many of you lovely ladies :)
> 
> I am sooo looking forward to moving over to 3rd Tri and I can see some of you have already made the move ...... i'm jealous!!! lol x
> 
> What have you all bought for Lo so far? x
> 
> 
> There's lot of us late Nov people here still here. I'm due Nov. 26. I admit sometimes I post in Dec dreamers, but then I'm like man I should probably get a dec dreamers siggy too so that i don't seem like a fraud...I originally signed up for the December group, but November Sparklers is were my heart is. :flower: I just feel like LO will come in November.Click to expand...

Yeah its a difficult one..... I am hoping Lo isnt late and comes fairly close to her due date of 27th Nov (private scan puts me at 25th Nov - so fingers crossed ;) ).

I have posted more in December Dreamers as thats when I thought I was due initially, but like to see how all of the lovelies in November Sparklers are doing as this is really where I belong, and its nice to hear how people a few weeks ahead of me are doing :) x


----------



## mrsbling

Bartness said:


> Rai, Im due November 28th, so I'll be here a few more weeks yet. I also sometimes go over to December dreamers, but I just lurk, never post anything. Im pretty sure Jaxon will be arriving sometime in November. MY OH is convinced Jaxon will come Thanksgiving Day during the cowboys/saints game (which he's been looking forward to since he found out they were playing).
> 
> Mrs.bling, I have only bought a cute froggy outfit from Target and a pink floyd onsie so far. My OH and I are waiting till after the baby shower to buy anything else with our money. (I got a $300 visa gift card from the MIL, to buy baby bedding and glider with).

Oooh thats lovely of your MIL, I bet you will get loads of other things at your baby shower ;)

...I love frogs too so a froggie oufit would be perfect for me to get as a suprise for DH ....... have you got any photos?

I dont think I will be having a baby shower (its not really the done thing by me) as I feel a bit awkward inviting them all over and getting presents ...... also work tend to do a collection to get a gift so wouldnt want to take the mickey, and expect them all to get me something else too, as I am their manager.


----------



## Dragonfly

Why isnt "hormonal" mood in the mood selector here.


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> I could end up in the october group due 1st November x

Same here seeing as I am due on the 3rd. If that does happen though, I think I would stay as a Sparkler as its everyone here who I have shared this pregnancy journey with. Once a Sparkler, always a Sparkler I say!


----------



## surprisepreg

Hi,

I just noticed this group. Can I join please? My son is due November 24th!! :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Cocobelle said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> I could end up in the october group due 1st November x
> 
> Same here seeing as I am due on the 3rd. If that does happen though, I think I would stay as a Sparkler as its everyone here who I have shared this pregnancy journey with. Once a Sparkler, always a Sparkler I say!Click to expand...

I think what sucks the most, is being due at the beginning of November, and then ladies who are due towards the middle of November end up having their babies first, and you go over due. Lol.

I, personally, have never experienced it. But I think it would make me jealous, lol. My son was due Nov. 12, and born Oct. 30.


----------



## Cocobelle

^^ Yeah that would be a bummer, lol^^


----------



## Dragonfly

I was due in jan 2009 I made a thread and all for it in third tri and guess what I ended up going in feb! I was raging! over due and jealous of everyone having theirs. not a good feeling., I am prepared for dec this time as i have two dates the second is the 25th which they must not be changing for me so i could go into dec.


----------



## majm1241

surprisepreg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just noticed this group. Can I join please? My son is due November 24th!! :happydance:

Hiya Hon! Welcome! :flower:


----------



## chella

My last day here on 2nd trimester :wave:

will pop abck for a nose and read from time to time hope to see some of u over soon, and thanks for ur replies etc 

take care girls xx


----------



## Dragonfly

My ticker moved! does this mean I am in third tri?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Just come over anyway DF, i waited till i was 27 weeks but a few days wont hurt, we will let you x


----------



## Kayley

surprisepreg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just noticed this group. Can I join please? My son is due November 24th!! :happydance:

Welcome hun! :D


----------



## pinklizzy

I've sneaked over to third tri already :blush: Will be 27 weeks tomorrow. Can't actually believe it!


----------



## Happyhayley

Today is the day of pain apparently. I had morning sickness which seems to rear its head every so often when I think I'm over it. Then I keep having almost like a charlie horse in my right thigh for a few seconds. And then the baby kicked me in such a way in the cervix I guess??? that it stung forever. He's kicked there before but this time it really really hurt. 

Plus I can't stop sweating. I loved summer as a teenager but I hate it now. I'm so hot and its over cast today :(


----------



## rai

Cocobelle said:
 

> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> I could end up in the october group due 1st November x
> 
> Same here seeing as I am due on the 3rd. If that does happen though, I think I would stay as a Sparkler as its everyone here who I have shared this pregnancy journey with. Once a Sparkler, always a Sparkler I say!Click to expand...

This made me laugh. I started thinking "blood in, blood out".


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> My ticker moved! does this mean I am in third tri?

NO!! :). I'm just playing. I'm jealous. Wow I can't believe we all will be in third tri in a matter of weeks/days. 

Have fun in third tri! I'll be there soon.


----------



## Dragonfly

My next scan is sep and i think i will crap it from then as its so much closer! like thats the end of summer into autumn . It hasnt sunk in at all actually. Didnt till william was born either.


----------



## Bartness

Im a little pissed off at my OH today. Last night we were out at my parents house, visiting with my brother and his family. He drank a lot, with my dad. So today we have plans to go out shopping for Jaxon's room, and to get groceries, back out to parents to get his car. Yeah he's still in bed at 115 in the afternoon. And I know my OH, he'll be in bed at least until 4 this afternoon, and just tells me off when I go to wake him up. 

So I think I'll go do the shopping myself, he gets no say in ANYTHING for Jaxon's room then, and he wont be getting his car, as I'll drive out to my parents house with out him! Guess he's not going to work tomorrow, with out his car.


----------



## Kayley

Bartness said:


> Im a little pissed off at my OH today. Last night we were out at my parents house, visiting with my brother and his family. He drank a lot, with my dad. So today we have plans to go out shopping for Jaxon's room, and to get groceries, back out to parents to get his car. Yeah he's still in bed at 115 in the afternoon. And I know my OH, he'll be in bed at least until 4 this afternoon, and just tells me off when I go to wake him up.
> 
> So I think I'll go do the shopping myself, he gets no say in ANYTHING for Jaxon's room then, and he wont be getting his car, as I'll drive out to my parents house with out him! Guess he's not going to work tomorrow, with out his car.

What a pain hun! Did he get up in the end?

We went and bought babys first nappies and wipes today hehe. Its the small things


----------



## anna matronic

Kayley said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Im a little pissed off at my OH today. Last night we were out at my parents house, visiting with my brother and his family. He drank a lot, with my dad. So today we have plans to go out shopping for Jaxon's room, and to get groceries, back out to parents to get his car. Yeah he's still in bed at 115 in the afternoon. And I know my OH, he'll be in bed at least until 4 this afternoon, and just tells me off when I go to wake him up.
> 
> So I think I'll go do the shopping myself, he gets no say in ANYTHING for Jaxon's room then, and he wont be getting his car, as I'll drive out to my parents house with out him! Guess he's not going to work tomorrow, with out his car.
> 
> What a pain hun! Did he get up in the end?
> 
> We went and bought babys first nappies and wipes today hehe. Its the small thingsClick to expand...

I keep getting told "No, its too early to buy nappies"

I just want them NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Im a little pissed off at my OH today. Last night we were out at my parents house, visiting with my brother and his family. He drank a lot, with my dad. So today we have plans to go out shopping for Jaxon's room, and to get groceries, back out to parents to get his car. Yeah he's still in bed at 115 in the afternoon. And I know my OH, he'll be in bed at least until 4 this afternoon, and just tells me off when I go to wake him up.
> 
> So I think I'll go do the shopping myself, he gets no say in ANYTHING for Jaxon's room then, and he wont be getting his car, as I'll drive out to my parents house with out him! Guess he's not going to work tomorrow, with out his car.
> 
> What a pain hun! Did he get up in the end?
> 
> We went and bought babys first nappies and wipes today hehe. Its the small thingsClick to expand...
> 
> I keep getting told "No, its too early to buy nappies"
> 
> I just want them NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!Click to expand...

If I were told no, I would just go buy them anyway! I earn my own money and OH cannot tell me what I can and cannot do with it lol. Just like I wouldn't him! The nappies are tiny too. :D


----------



## anna matronic

Kayley said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Im a little pissed off at my OH today. Last night we were out at my parents house, visiting with my brother and his family. He drank a lot, with my dad. So today we have plans to go out shopping for Jaxon's room, and to get groceries, back out to parents to get his car. Yeah he's still in bed at 115 in the afternoon. And I know my OH, he'll be in bed at least until 4 this afternoon, and just tells me off when I go to wake him up.
> 
> So I think I'll go do the shopping myself, he gets no say in ANYTHING for Jaxon's room then, and he wont be getting his car, as I'll drive out to my parents house with out him! Guess he's not going to work tomorrow, with out his car.
> 
> What a pain hun! Did he get up in the end?
> 
> We went and bought babys first nappies and wipes today hehe. Its the small thingsClick to expand...
> 
> I keep getting told "No, its too early to buy nappies"
> 
> I just want them NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> If I were told no, I would just go buy them anyway! I earn my own money and OH cannot tell me what I can and cannot do with it lol. Just like I wouldn't him! The nappies are tiny too. :DClick to expand...

It's my mum telling me :blush:


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Im a little pissed off at my OH today. Last night we were out at my parents house, visiting with my brother and his family. He drank a lot, with my dad. So today we have plans to go out shopping for Jaxon's room, and to get groceries, back out to parents to get his car. Yeah he's still in bed at 115 in the afternoon. And I know my OH, he'll be in bed at least until 4 this afternoon, and just tells me off when I go to wake him up.
> 
> So I think I'll go do the shopping myself, he gets no say in ANYTHING for Jaxon's room then, and he wont be getting his car, as I'll drive out to my parents house with out him! Guess he's not going to work tomorrow, with out his car.
> 
> What a pain hun! Did he get up in the end?
> 
> We went and bought babys first nappies and wipes today hehe. Its the small thingsClick to expand...
> 
> I keep getting told "No, its too early to buy nappies"
> 
> I just want them NOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> If I were told no, I would just go buy them anyway! I earn my own money and OH cannot tell me what I can and cannot do with it lol. Just like I wouldn't him! The nappies are tiny too. :DClick to expand...
> 
> It's my mum telling me :blush:Click to expand...

ooooooh lol. IMO its never too early to stock up on nappies and wipes. If you are buying beforehand though I recommend buying a range of sizes as you don't know how long baby is going to fit in one particular size.

My OH's mum is awful and has been buying a pack of nappies and wipes everytime she goes shopping lol. I think she's actually bought more baby clothes than we have so far aswell :wacko:


----------



## majm1241

Happyhayley said:


> Today is the day of pain apparently. I had morning sickness which seems to rear its head every so often when I think I'm over it. Then I keep having almost like a charlie horse in my right thigh for a few seconds. And then the baby kicked me in such a way in the cervix I guess??? that it stung forever. He's kicked there before but this time it really really hurt.
> 
> Plus I can't stop sweating. I loved summer as a teenager but I hate it now. I'm so hot and its over cast today :(

Those hard kicks HURT! I remember them with Jace. Bryelle has not kicked me that hard yet. I saw on a Baby Story or some other tv program where a lady actually broke a rib because her baby kept kicking her in the same place and hard. Yikes!!!

I am READY for the Fall! It is TOO Dang hot here and tired of my electric bill being over $200 a month! We had to pay $304 last month! :growlmad:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a serious wind problem tonight, I mean my ass has central heating ! I farted a few times in bedroom earlier and went back in with laundry and it was stinking. Now my OH went in a while after and has now banned me from the bedroom as its that bad, (he wishes i was banned he will put up with lit like rest of times). Now I have stank the livingroom out to. Its bad. I drank semi skimmed milk and my body dosnt like that, would be much worse on full milk. I am hovering here . 

I had to let you all know that.


----------



## ShanandBoc

^hahaha thanks for sharing!!!! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

no trust me if I really did share you wouldnt be here right now lol


----------



## majm1241

LOL DF TMI! :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

haha i think even this thread is starting to smell!


----------



## Dragonfly

That wouldnt surprise me the force is strong with this one haha.


----------



## Bartness

well OH, got out of bed, when I threatned to go shopping with out him. Didnt buy anything (couldnt decided what I wanted to get, Im indecisive), then went out for lunch at the Golden Corral, and then to Sams Club, and parents house. Day turned out better than I thought it would.


----------



## majm1241

I Love Golden Corral and Sam's Club!!

Glad your day turned out better hon! :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

Wow, its obvious just about everyone has moved to third tri....no one's posting on 2nd tri anymore!


----------



## November1984

:( I PMd the OP a while ago to see if I could be added to the list Nov 30th but haven't heard back! I want to join!


----------



## Dragonfly

I pop between both till no one posts here anymore, not nice to be left behind.


----------



## November1984

Dragonfly said:


> I pop between both till no one posts here anymore, not nice to be left behind.

Wow you are almost out of 2nd tri!


----------



## Dragonfly

tomorrow officially. Ticker is up a box and all. I go all areas of this forum really,well most anyway. I can even be still talking in first tri. 

I think black hair beauty is moving house at the mo if you looking to be updated on thread.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> I pop between both till no one posts here anymore, not nice to be left behind.

Aw, thats not true. I have been posting! Wasn't on yesterday though. :thumbup:


----------



## Bartness

If you want to be added, pop on over to the 3rd tri, and let them know to add you there. Im sure will get done. 

I've been keeping up with the 3rd tri thread, so I dont have a ton to catch up on, when I move over, in a little less than 2 wks.


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I pop between both till no one posts here anymore, not nice to be left behind.
> 
> Aw, thats not true. I have been posting! Wasn't on yesterday though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

ah i didnt mean everyone had left etc just that i do pop between forums a lot and dont leave till everyone else does so that no one gets left. Didnt mean for it to sound like the way you took it even though reading back it did sound like that.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I pop between both till no one posts here anymore, not nice to be left behind.
> 
> Aw, thats not true. I have been posting! Wasn't on yesterday though. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ah i didnt mean everyone had left etc just that i do pop between forums a lot and dont leave till everyone else does so that no one gets left. Didnt mean for it to sound like the way you took it even though reading back it did sound like that.Click to expand...

Well DF, you are the only one I ever have really talked to on a rather regular basis on these threads, so I always some around to see what is going on with you. Although pretty soon you will be in 3rd tri too completely so I may not continue going back and forth too much.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am in third now, my ticker moved up,. When this thread dies on my control panal I will stop posting. Will always be in third tri to. I get around lol


----------



## Bartness

I was kind of shocked this afternoon when I logged in, and noticed no one had posted since the night before. I was like 'wow, 2nd tri thread is dying'. I spend most of my day and bnb, even when at work. Gives me something to do, and people to talk to.


----------



## SilasLove

I spend most of my day on BnB as well. As I have no life. Of course, I am sure my son would appreciate if I played with him more, lol. But my OH says he is already spoiled enough with the amount of attention I give him. But BnB is addicting as well, sometimes I don't want to get off at all.


----------



## Bartness

I know what you mean, everyday Im on bnb all day at work. Then at the end of my shift I log off my work computer, head home, boot up my laptop and check bnb! hehe, Im addicted, mostly though I just lurk. Only really post on november sparklers.


----------



## Kayley

Bartness said:


> well OH, got out of bed, when I threatned to go shopping with out him. Didnt buy anything (couldnt decided what I wanted to get, Im indecisive), then went out for lunch at the Golden Corral, and then to Sams Club, and parents house. Day turned out better than I thought it would.

Glad he got up in the end! Hope OH bought the lunch to make up for it lol


----------



## Kayley

Dragonfly said:


> That wouldnt surprise me the force is strong with this one haha.

LMAO DF - I have awful farts too but I blame it on baby teeheehee


----------



## Kayley

Bartness said:


> I know what you mean, everyday Im on bnb all day at work. Then at the end of my shift I log off my work computer, head home, boot up my laptop and check bnb! hehe, Im addicted, mostly though I just lurk. Only really post on november sparklers.

I wish I could pop on at work lol but I don't think i'd get anything done! Mind I am becoming quite an evening bnb addict! Laptop always comes on after work and bnb open! Oh dear


----------



## SilasLove

Oh man! When my OH gets home he does not appreciate me being on the computer, so I have to stay off BnB for most of the night. I hate it ... I always feel like a string is trying to pull me to the computer, lol. Or a gravitational pull. Haha.


----------



## Happyhayley

Its my Double digits day. Yay for 99 days

Just saw my doctor today. Heartbeat sounds fine. I'm getting sent to a bigger city for a better look at the babies heart because he is never laying in the right position for them here. I also was told to go for my glucose test during week 28. 

I was feeling fine till I just went to the bathroom and again...spotting...god I hate it. I'm pretty sure its my stupid sex addicted husband but since it always doesn't come out till the next day it freaks me out. I mentioned it today to the doctor that it was happening last week but it had stopped and it wasn't a lot and he didn't seem concerned. I wish I didn't have it. It just makes me worry.


----------



## happigail

Happyhayley said:


> Its my Double digits day. Yay for 99 days
> 
> Just saw my doctor today. Heartbeat sounds fine. I'm getting sent to a bigger city for a better look at the babies heart because he is never laying in the right position for them here. I also was told to go for my glucose test during week 28.
> 
> I was feeling fine till I just went to the bathroom and again...spotting...god I hate it. I'm pretty sure its my stupid sex addicted husband but since it always doesn't come out till the next day it freaks me out. I mentioned it today to the doctor that it was happening last week but it had stopped and it wasn't a lot and he didn't seem concerned. I wish I didn't have it. It just makes me worry.

yay for 99 days for us :) Good that you'll get a good scan ad that the h/b was good! 

As fr the spotting, I know its really normal after sex etc but I can totally understand your hating it. Hugs x


----------



## Happyhayley

happy 99 days to you too happygail :)


----------



## anna matronic

Happy double digits girls x x


----------



## Dragonfly

oh wait till single digits come! lol


----------



## majm1241

Happy double digits gals! :hugs: I'll be there in 1 week! :happydance:


----------



## Happyhayley

I feel like crying tonight...for no reason...I have nothing to be sad about but my eyes keep welling up...damn hormones


----------



## majm1241

Happyhaley I was that way on Saturday. I hate feeling like that.


----------



## Dragonfly

I was the same on sat hayley, was watching a wedding here and for some reason I near bust out in tears, not because of bride and groom I aint that mushy just pissed off and had to go back in! hormones where not good. Stupid jealously to which is not like me. I was hormonal with william but only in the depressed way this is actually a bit different but hormones still. comes and goes I am not always like that.


----------



## MissMamma

I've given up trying to keep up with this thread. I will just be slow and behind all my life!
I spent the entire night crying on sat because my brother was being mean to me! :blush: I cry all the time. Whether i'm happy, sad, hungry, bored, lonely, undecided! I'm a complete nutcase atm.
Ooh and when does third tri start? I think i might of asked this before but i forgot :dohh:
Oh and my house situ is just getting ridiculous. We paid 250quid to get a credit check, now they're asking for fifty more for a previous landlord reference!!! We literally have no money..xx


----------



## happigail

MissMammaToBe said:


> I've given up trying to keep up with this thread. I will just be slow and behind all my life!
> I spent the entire night crying on sat because my brother was being mean to me! :blush: I cry all the time. Whether i'm happy, sad, hungry, bored, lonely, undecided! I'm a complete nutcase atm.
> Ooh and when does third tri start? I think i might of asked this before but i forgot :dohh:
> Oh and my house situ is just getting ridiculous. We paid 250quid to get a credit check, now they're asking for fifty more for a previous landlord reference!!! We literally have no money..xx

oh mate that sucks :( money just seems to fall out of my pockets at the mo as well.

My pregnancy book puts me in 3rd tri as of today (26 weeks) but on here its 27 weeks, either way you are heading there right now! x


----------



## MissMamma

Wow :shock: scary! I might have to go and peek at our thread in thrid tri then!
Thank you..xx


----------



## Bartness

Ugh...Im so exhausted. Some one was quite all weekend long, but as soon as I need to go to bed at a decent hout, b/c I work the next day, he starts acting up. It was about midnight by the time I got to bed, and he woke me up at 3am! So exhausted, I"ll need a nap after work today. 

I cant wait to move over to 3rd tri. I've been keeping up with the thread, as its moving fast.


----------



## Happyhayley

Yay its tuesday which is change to a new week day for me. 26 weeks. 1 more till 3rd tri. and 6 days till my ticker box moves. All of these things are little joys in my tiny life haha. 

My cousin is going for her gender ultrasound today. I am excited for her but secretly and selfishly I want her to be having a boy because all my family loves girls and I feel like if she has a girl no one will care about my boy. Plus her baby is born after mine so it will always be the smaller one. My boy gets 2 months of being top guy and then hers will come. These are all feelings I keep to myself and only write on the internet for the world to see.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> oh wait till single digits come! lol

Why would u scare us like that DF whyyyyy!!!??? :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

because i been there before and know its scary, and even more scared this time. EEk! i went over due. So I am prepared for that this time.


----------



## ShanandBoc

I cant believe i hit 30 weeks on monday.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am just not happy until I eat that whole pack of pink wafers.


----------



## Bambi1985

Wooo Double digits day for me at last!


----------



## November1984

I will have bubs around Nov 24th (c-section) so technically I am in the double digits waiting game. lol


----------



## Bartness

I should be hitting double digits on Friday! Im excited about it


----------



## Bartness

OMG. I work in a help desk environment, and I got locked out of my work computer. Our IT department is on opposit side of office. After a half hour of running back and forth I was so hot (they have the heat on instead of AC today, so its like 90 degrees in here) and I had to sit down put my feet up and get a fan hookedup. I nearly passed out. My supervisor went and got me some ice chips and told me to take my shoes off and sit back for awhile. Im still warm, but cooling down a bit now.


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh no bartness, it was warm in here yesterday too (I also work in IT)...put a ticket in and the facilities guy came up almost immediately. Today it is much better in here. I hope they get you squared away...keep cool and calm today!!


----------



## Bartness

The whole building I work in is messed up. The other side of office is Freezing cold, my half is like burning hot. And our people wont do anything about it, they just say "well so and so has MS and needs it cold, and if that area is cold, your area is hot, nothing we can do to change it"

Doesnt makes sense to me at all. But eh so is life. I keep chowing on ice, and am keepingmy shoes off. Tomorrow I'll NOT listen to the dress code and wear a thank top to help out too and a pair of loose fitting pants (I'll look like I'll be in my PJ's).


----------



## Kayley

I think its about a week until double digits for me, time is going way too fast though


----------



## Ginger1

Oooh, I'm in double digits already! I hadn't realised:blush:

It's all going so quickly...and I feel so massively underprepared! Waah!


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Ill be in double digits from tomorrow - its nice knowing when bubs is going to be born :D


----------



## Happyhayley

So my cousins having a girl. And I can't help but be jealous. which give me guilt on multiple levels. Guilty because she wasn't supposed be able to get pregnant so this is like the families "miracle baby" and guilty that even though I'm excited for my little boy I so wanted a girl. I think I won't totally get over it till he comes out and I see his sweet little face. And guilty for wanting more attention for my baby and knowing she will get all the pretty dresses and stuff.


----------



## Betheney

Happyhayley said:


> So my cousins having a girl. And I can't help but be jealous. which give me guilt on multiple levels. Guilty because she wasn't supposed be able to get pregnant so this is like the families "miracle baby" and guilty that even though I'm excited for my little boy I so wanted a girl. I think I won't totally get over it till he comes out and I see his sweet little face. And guilty for wanting more attention for my baby and knowing she will get all the pretty dresses and stuff.

Hayley

At first i couldn't care less what sex i had which is why me and hubby opted for team yellow, but now i realise i really want a girl..... i want to buy her dresses and all the girly things. I want a daughter!! i'm terrified when this baby comes out and if its a boy i'll be upset. i'm also sick of everyone telling me "oh i can just imagine you with a girl"

Betheney


----------



## happigail

hayley and beth, don't beat yourselves up for feeling what you feel... I know there is so berating for being honest on this subject, but its truly something people feel more than is ever admitted. As soon as you see your bubs (like you said) you'd not change them for the world!

well i'm sat in the doctors waiting for GTT test... Yippeeee. The quicker this is over the better.

my bubs has got quiet again :( her movements were so light yesterday and it took an hour to feel her this morning and again it was really light :(


----------



## Betheney

Gail

thanks for your MSG your very sweet. I know women are usually crucified on here for being negative about genders so thanks for your support. I don't think I will react horribly or anything, I know I won't reject my baby or anything. But I'm just a little worried when/if it turns out to be a boy that I'll be dissapointed. Wouldn't that be horrible?

I had a 2hr GTT test at 22 weeks because I'm at an increased risk but thankfully got the all clear. Now I have to have it again in 2 weeks at 28weeks another 2hr, I'm not looking forward to it they are so boring!!! And I feel like a heroin addict with 3 holes in my arms.

Love love love


----------



## marinewife101

Hello ladies =) im 26 weeks today 1 more week until third tri =).. i also have hit double digits a few days ago YAY.. i also finished the nursery finally =).. and i had a doc appointment this morning and they surprised me with the glucose test man do i feel like crap haha =).. but Michael is healthy and growing very well =)
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Happyhayley

Thanks to both of you. I think I'm having a hard time because its my 2nd. With my first I also wanted a girl but was very excited when I found out it was a boy. With this one theres a good chance its the last time I will ever do this and it sorta feels like its sealing my fate to never have the little girl I wanted so bad. I love my boy and I will love the new one when it gets here but I'm such a feminine person that I had visions of cute baby clothes and then mom and daughter pedicures and prom dresses and princess and barbie and decorating a whole room in pink.

But boys are a lot of fun too. I love watching how much joy my son brings my husband and buying him cute outfits that make him look like a little mini stud. And I do picture helping with prom tuxedos and not having to pay for a wedding as much since I'll be the mother of the groom is nice. I think maybe being a feminine person maybe I can teach my boys to be good boyfriends and husbands when they grow up and how to treat women


----------



## Bartness

Sorry for the job rant. So today, Im at work, and Im told I need to train for a new peice of equipment, by viewing a video and testing on it. Only thing is Im told "were to busy to let you off the phones to do this, so you'll have to do it on your break" 

Illegal in so many ways. And I flat out refused to do it.

Makes me want to find a new job. I was thinking that after Jaxon arrives to do a CNA traning course? Good idea or bad?


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls!

Hayley, I have always been really happy about having a boy and I spoke to a friend of mine today and she told me hers was a girl and I got a pang of jealousy - first time ever! Then she told me she was jealous of me having a boy :haha:

Betheney - Maybe it would be worth you having a scan? I know you said you wouldn't but maybe finding out will help you deal with whatever sex you have? I know you agree to not find out, but hey we all change out minds.

I had my GTT monday, havent heard back yet so fingers crossed its all ok :)


----------



## Happyhayley

Yeah I agree with anna matronic but of course being on team yellow is a personal decision. But a big reason I chose to find out was to deal with these feelings before hand so that I don't have to go through it on the delivery day. I want to be just really really super excited that day :)


----------



## Happyhayley

So for no reason at all my top development ticker wouldn't change dates. It was stuck for the past 2 days. So I just re did it and now it works fine...


----------



## happigail

marinewife101 said:


> Hello ladies =) im 26 weeks today 1 more week until third tri =).. i also have hit double digits a few days ago YAY.. i also finished the nursery finally =).. and i had a doc appointment this morning and they surprised me with the glucose test man do i feel like crap haha =).. but Michael is healthy and growing very well =)

you look fab sweetie!!! X


----------



## happigail

gtt sucked so bad... All the needles and that shite tasting drink *shudder*. 

girls i am freaking out a bit, she is SO quiet today and i'm trying really hard to just not freak out and run to the hospital becaise i have done this 2 times already in the past and i still have several weeks left in which i'm sure i'l freak out again ya know? Don't want to be that irrational freak out mum always there incase they stop taking me seriously, oh and my hospital won't do a movement check til after 28 weeks anyway.

i am pretty sure i've felt some soft taps here and there but normally she boots the hell out of me, especially after a cup of tea and today she hasn't really... Ugh she does have these quiet days :s


----------



## anna matronic

I know LO has days where he doesn;t stop and others where he is more quiet. They get quieter when they have a growth spurt. Also depends on her position as to how much you feel.

Start counting kicks, ten patterns of movement a day :)


----------



## Cocobelle

I actually think it is more common than most people let on to have a slight preference for a particular sex, even if it is just for a very short time. For some reason, when I got my BFP we were pretty sure this baby would be a girl (completely different pregnancy than I had with my son, and if you were to believe the Shettles theory that girl sperm live longer, our 4 day old ones were surely all girls :winkwink:) and then at my 20 week scan, I swear I saw a winkle! 

It took me about 5 minutes to get over the shock before I asked the sonographer to confirm what I had seen but because we had already told her we were staying on team yellow as we really wanted a surprise, she refused to confirm or deny Herberts boy bits :haha:

When I had my 25 week scan I swear I saw boy bits again and was pretty sure Herbert was deffo a boy until I got the scan report from my first scan saying "live female fetus in situ" I then panicked and thought but what my little Herbert!!! Which just goes to show that we really don't mind what we have so we will make sure that when we have our next scan at 36 weeks, the sonographer does not go anywhere near any bits as we really don't want to know what Herbert is (although I still swear I saw bits :rofl:)


----------



## happigail

anna matronic said:


> I know LO has days where he doesn;t stop and others where he is more quiet. They get quieter when they have a growth spurt. Also depends on her position as to how much you feel.
> 
> Start counting kicks, ten patterns of movement a day :)

i guess it is time i started counting isn't it? Cheers matey x


----------



## Betheney

anna matronic said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Hayley, I have always been really happy about having a boy and I spoke to a friend of mine today and she told me hers was a girl and I got a pang of jealousy - first time ever! Then she told me she was jealous of me having a boy :haha:
> 
> Betheney - Maybe it would be worth you having a scan? I know you said you wouldn't but maybe finding out will help you deal with whatever sex you have? I know you agree to not find out, but hey we all change out minds.
> 
> I had my GTT monday, havent heard back yet so fingers crossed its all ok :)

Hey Anna

I always said i didn't care and that was how i realised i did, i did a predictor test and it came back boy and my heart sank that little bit :-( and i realised maybe i want a girl and then at the US when i thought i saw boy bits i got a little sadder again. Its only really freaked me out this week. I've been fine the WHOLE pregnancy so i'm going to wait a couple of weeks to see if i stop over-reacting and realise if i did have a boy i wouldn't be upset. I tried to tell my hubby but you know MEN! i said "Honey i'm worried if we have a boy i'll be dissapointed, i think i really want a girl" and he told me "don't be dumb" lol he's never been the sensitive kind.

Betheney


----------



## marinewife101

happigail said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies =) im 26 weeks today 1 more week until third tri =).. i also have hit double digits a few days ago YAY.. i also finished the nursery finally =).. and i had a doc appointment this morning and they surprised me with the glucose test man do i feel like crap haha =).. but Michael is healthy and growing very well =)
> 
> you look fab sweetie!!! XClick to expand...

thanks =) not bad for only gaining 5 pounds from my starting weight..i hope haha


----------



## Happyhayley

SO I feel like my baby or my uterus has grown 100 percent today. I feel like all my organs are squished and my back hurts and the kicks seem bigger. I didn't feel so big yesterday.


----------



## Happyhayley

oh I forgot. I have a question that I kinda asked in first trimester too but don't really know the answer still.

So I'm pretty sure every time I spot its when I have sex. and my husband is kind of addicted to it and asks everyday. And I also enjoy it so we'd like to do it again but I'm afraid of the spotting.

I guess my question is if you know the spotting is from sex and the baby seems fine is it safe to have sex and spot or is spotting a sign that you should stop sex all together.


----------



## ShanandBoc

No spotting isnt anything to worry about if its just after sex. Its something to do with the cervix being softer so the penetration can cause this due to its texture.
x


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, there is more blood down there and the spotting is normal. :hugs:

Also, I am a week behind you and I feel like she is growing overnight too! I can barely breathe!! Lol


----------



## Kayley

OH said my bump looks massive today! I thought it looked a little smaller lol. Last night I had a really hard lump in my right hand side, was either babys head or bum lol


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi Lotti1978 - 29th November - TEAM PINK!!! Thanks xxx


----------



## Lotti1978

Kayley said:


> OH said my bump looks massive today! I thought it looked a little smaller lol. Last night I had a really hard lump in my right hand side, was either babys head or bum lol

Hi Kayley
I have the same, seem to have grown over night about a week ago and worried it was due to lack of doiing much as Id been ill....saw MW yest tho and all is going well.
I also notice sometimes a slightly higher bit to my bump...prob is a bum or head...isnt it exciting?!!!


----------



## majm1241

My little gymnastic gets me on both sides!! I can't tell what's kicking/ punching me on either side! Lol She is always flipping!! She thinks my uterus is a public pool I think! Lol


----------



## Bartness

Jaxon has been moving around a ton as well, and also doing flips. I cant wait to be able to tell how he's kicking/punching me, this little guy is strong!


----------



## Happyhayley

I also get tons of movement but most of mine feel like he's sliding against the front of me instead of kicking. feels like he's rubbing his back all the way across.


----------



## Happyhayley

It's starting to get quieter in here...day ja vu of 1st trimester when everyone started switching over.


----------



## Cocobelle

Happyhayley said:


> It's starting to get quieter in here...day ja vu of 1st trimester when everyone started switching over.

I noticed that too. It will be great when we are all in the same section.


----------



## Kayley

I've moved over to 3rd tri early because this one went quiet! Come on over early ladies :D x


----------



## Kayley

Lotti1978 said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> OH said my bump looks massive today! I thought it looked a little smaller lol. Last night I had a really hard lump in my right hand side, was either babys head or bum lol
> 
> Hi Kayley
> I have the same, seem to have grown over night about a week ago and worried it was due to lack of doiing much as Id been ill....saw MW yest tho and all is going well.
> I also notice sometimes a slightly higher bit to my bump...prob is a bum or head...isnt it exciting?!!!Click to expand...

Only a few more weeks and we'll be able to tell whether those lumps are hands, feet, bum or head lol


----------



## Dragonfly

I just get lost sometimes in all the different convos .


----------



## happigail

funny isn't it, this thread won't exist soon.


----------



## Happyhayley

I can't switch over early. I do go over and read it and even post sometimes but I cant switch early entirely because I like to feel like its a stepping stone when I do switch.

Today is the 19th which means my son is 19 months old today and I realized he will either be almost 22 months or actually 22 months when I have this baby and the difference between 19 and 22 is not a lot.


----------



## happigail

not a lot at all... I agree i pop over and read and post very rarely... I was gunna go over at 26 weekss because that when my pregnancy book puts me in 3rd tri, but here its 27 so gunna wait it out for another few days and like you said hayley, enjoy reaching that mile stone. We can keep each other company! X


----------



## Betheney

i'm going over to third tri tomorrow, i've been over there a few times but only posted once, i think i feel more comfortable over there, here in 2nd tri all the posts about about feeling bubs for the first time and 20w scans, i feel like i'm definitly ready to graduate, and i love all the birth stories in 3rd tri.

Love


----------



## Happyhayley

yeah I feel the same about the threads. I remember how excited I was for my 20 week scan but you can only read pink or blue so many times haha


----------



## majm1241

I too feel the same about 2nd Tri. LOL I am enjoying 3rd Tri and I am one of the last ones to actually be officially there. I'm running the thread so I have gone on over already. LOL I will "officially" be there on August 31st. LOL


----------



## Happyhayley

gosh. I think my baby must of had a growth spurt or something. The last 2 days I cant breath as well as before and I constantly feel like someone is sitting on my stomach. I didn't feel like this just a few days ago. I felt fine.


----------



## Cocobelle

Well I keep popping back to this thread just so that you all don't feel left out :D but I very rarely read the 2nd tri board.

You know what is scary, when the last of our Sparklers move over officially into 3rd tri, the first December Dreamers will also be moving over. We wont be the newbies over there anymore!


----------



## Kayley

That is a scary thought! I've gone over to the 3rd tri board already because even I am getting slightly bored of the second tri board. Can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going though!


----------



## Bartness

So today, I move into Double digits, 99 days to go! S


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats on your double digits. I have an open house today (we are trying to sell) so I have cleaned everything. I cant wait till it's over and I can be my regular slobby self


----------



## Bartness

IM starting to kinda worry about, though Im sure I shouldn't be. The last three days or so, Jaxon hasnt been giving me any major kicks, mostly just been feeling flutters and stuff. Anyone else been experiancing this?


----------



## majm1241

Yes, Bryelle has been lazy too. I feel her moving but not as much. I guess it is her lazy week. I'm still getting 10 or more but she seems to have possibly flipped and has her back to my belly. I feel her more towards my lower abdomen towards the back.


----------



## Bartness

Thank goodness IM not the only one. I was seriously worrying, as he's movement just hasnt been strong this week. Dont get me wrong, he's moving around quite a bit, but just not very strong. (Although when I bad mouthed OH, last night after an argument, I did get a swift hard kick).


----------



## SilasLove

Bartness said:


> Thank goodness IM not the only one. I was seriously worrying, as he's movement just hasnt been strong this week. Dont get me wrong, he's moving around quite a bit, but just not very strong. (Although when I bad mouthed OH, last night after an argument, I did get a swift hard kick).

If you are really worried I would just go get checked out hon! I mean, if nothing else it will keep your from stressing yourself out over it.


----------



## Kayley

OMG yesterday I felt a lump in my right hand side and push it in, I swear it was a foot or hand or something and got really irrationally worried that I had broken the babys hand/foot - he/she seems to be fine today though


----------



## Bartness

today I think I felt Jaxon's bum, I had a really hard spot on one side and kept pushing at it...didnt move, but movement elsewhere. I think he's laying in a funny position though, he's moving around like normal, but the movements are more like a flutter, than anything. Not as strong as before. but he is till moving around quite a bit.


----------



## majm1241

Bryelle has got her energy back and wiggling and kicking all over! :cloud9:


----------



## Happyhayley

My ticker has moved up a box today :) tomorrow I go to 2nd trimester so I won't have to search through 3 pages to find this one. I think within the week everyone else will be joining me too :)


----------



## x_Nov30_x

My ticker hit double figures today :)


----------



## Kayley

I'm in double figures today too :D

HappyHayley - if you go to usercp does this thread not come up in your subscribed threads list!? Thats how I get to this one :D x


----------



## majm1241

Double Digits here today too! I thought we moved up a box today! :( I guess in another week like HappyHayley.


----------



## Kayley

I know I was gutted we havn't moved up a box yet too! Still the weeks are flying


----------



## majm1241

LOL Yeah, they sure are!


----------



## Happyhayley

We did move a box, Mine moved. I'm in the 3rd last or the orange one


----------



## Happyhayley

OHHH I'm 26 weeks 6 days your 25.....1 more week


----------



## Happyhayley

just in case anyone wants to know 26 + 6 days is box 3 31 + 1 day is box 2 and the final best box is 35 + 4 days


----------



## November1984

99 for me today as well!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks HH! I kept thinking I would move up this week for some reason and got sad when I didn't! LOL 1 more week! :happydance:


----------



## Happyhayley

I was just peaking around 3rd tri and there is a thread about being 30 weeks pregnant and I was just thinking WOW thats so pregnant! but thats not really that far away. Only 3 weeks for me. It's going slow and fast all at the same time. I need to stop and enjoy it more as it might be my last time.


----------



## Cocobelle

Happyhayley said:


> I was just peaking around 3rd tri and there is a thread about being 30 weeks pregnant and I was just thinking WOW thats so pregnant! but thats not really that far away. Only 3 weeks for me. It's going slow and fast all at the same time. I need to stop and enjoy it more as it might be my last time.

Hayley I also always used to think that 30 weeks was sooo pregnant, but now that I am 30 weeks (tomorrow) I keep thinking that 35 weeks is when you are really VERY pregnant. I have not got my head in the sand at all have I? :haha:


----------



## moomoo

Hi girls, just wanted to say hiiii, I was a November sparkler last year!! November babies rule!! X


----------



## Kayley

Hi moomoo lol.

Bet time has flown by for you! My DD is 6 and half nearly and that time has whizzed! I want this baby to stay a baby forever lol


----------



## Happyhayley

Well today's the day I move over to 3rd tri. I feel like I'm leaving my comfort zone even though I've been wanting to move over for so long. See you all over there really soon :)


----------



## Lolly W

See you over there soon Hayley!


----------



## mrsbling

Happyhayley said:


> just in case anyone wants to know 26 + 6 days is box 3 31 + 1 day is box 2 and the final best box is 35 + 4 days

Yay, that means I will move up another box in 2 days :happydance:


----------



## marinewife101

GOODBYE SECOND TRI!!! =) hurry up to the rest of the ladies here


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Im looking forward to moving to 3rd tri next weeks :D


----------



## SilasLove

x_Nov30_x said:


> Im looking forward to moving to 3rd tri next weeks :D

Just go ahead and come on over! :thumbup:

Sounds good to me! :)


----------



## x_Nov30_x

SilasLove said:


> x_Nov30_x said:
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to moving to 3rd tri next weeks :D
> 
> Just go ahead and come on over! :thumbup:
> 
> Sounds good to me! :)Click to expand...

Thanks, ill come say hello now...

Love your sig :)


----------



## Kayley

Hun, I moved to 3rd Tri a few weeks ago because this one was soo quiet lol!


----------



## SilasLove

x_Nov30_x said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x_Nov30_x said:
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to moving to 3rd tri next weeks :D
> 
> Just go ahead and come on over! :thumbup:
> 
> Sounds good to me! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, ill come say hello now...
> 
> Love your sig :)Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hey for those who have had braxton hicks i know you get tightness, at the spot of the tightness do you get discomfort like a pulling feeling. Just got it then about 2cm under my belly button??

Still not sure if im getting BH as my tummy is pretty tight anyway x


----------



## majm1241

When I get them, My tummy hardens all over, I get more shortness of breath and then it relaxes after 30 secs to a minute. Seems like a minute. Probably not as long. LOL


----------



## mummydonna

can u add me into here please i am due 6th nov and i am havin a blue bump x x


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all, where is the third tri thread? 

xxx


----------



## Kayley

Group discussions > Pregnancy hun


----------



## waiting....

hey!! sorry i have been absent for forever but iam having a boy!!! no names yet but ill keep you posted


----------



## Kayley

Congrats hun


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Hon! In 2 days, us due on the 30th are officially in 3rd Tri, so I won't be popping in here anymore. :happydance: That means ALL November Sparklers are in 3rd Tri!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Bye Bye second tri!! woo hoo


----------



## Kayley

I still can't believe how quickly its going though


----------



## anna matronic

Ahhhhh bye bye second tri :D


----------



## Cocobelle

:wohoo: the countdown begins .....


----------



## majm1241

Woo Hoo! It is going by fast! :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well im one the first November sparklers, due on the 1st...

Im 31 weeks today!!

We are all going to be having babies soon!!


----------



## rai

majm1241 said:


> Congrats Hon! In 2 days, us due on the 30th are officially in 3rd Tri, so I won't be popping in here anymore. :happydance: That means ALL November Sparklers are in 3rd Tri!!! Woo Hoo!!!


YEah!! It seems like 3rd tri took forever to come...Probably because we are at the end of the month. I'm so excited!! To think in 13 (plus or minus 2) weeks, we all will be bringing home babies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I'm off to 3rd Tri~


----------



## mamagreenbean

ShanandBoc said:


> Well im one the first November sparklers, due on the 1st...
> 
> Im 31 weeks today!!
> 
> We are all going to be having babies soon!!

yay!

:happydance: im 30 weeks today! so exciting!!


----------



## rai

mamagreenbean said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Well im one the first November sparklers, due on the 1st...
> 
> Im 31 weeks today!!
> 
> We are all going to be having babies soon!!
> 
> yay!
> 
> :happydance: im 30 weeks today! so exciting!!Click to expand...

OMG I was looking at your ticker. It says ONLY 69 days to go!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Ooooh we are *ALL* done here now. Shall I turn the light off on the way out? :happydance:


----------



## Kayley

Bye bye 2nd Tri x


----------

